#launchpad 2005-05-30
<Luciph3r> ciao ragazzi
<thesaltydog> which is the policy to have an application in launchpad?
<thesaltydog> err..Rosetta?
<carlos> thesaltydog, you request it and we import it
<thesaltydog> so simple?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> thesaltydog, are you the upstream maintainer?
<thesaltydog> ok. I am collecting translators for my application right now. Do you need me to send you the .pot file?
<thesaltydog> I am the author of Ubuntu Bootup Manager
<thesaltydog> carlos, ?
<carlos> thesaltydog, http://www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki/RosettaFAQ, look at point #3
<carlos> thesaltydog, hmm is it useful outside Ubuntu?
<thesaltydog> ok.. I'll look and be back.
<carlos> thesaltydog, if it's only useful inside Ubuntu, you don't need to do it
<carlos> thesaltydog, we will get it automatically as soon as Breezy enters into launchpad
<thesaltydog> it is ONLY for ubuntu
<carlos> thesaltydog, then, you need to wait until we are ready to import Breezy into launchpad (in about a month)
<thesaltydog> carlos, ok. I will wait. But in such a case how can you be aware of how many .po files I already have?
<carlos> you don't need to do anything we will fetch it automatically
<thesaltydog> OK, thanks a lot.
<carlos> thesaltydog, if they are inside the Ubuntu source package we will detect it
<carlos> and will be imported automatically
<thesaltydog> oh, I don't know. It is in UniverseCandidates
<carlos> thesaltydog, well as long as you add the .po files you get until we add it to Rosetta to the source code, it's enough
<thesaltydog> So, I will continue collecting .po by myself. There is a thread in ubuntuforums.
<carlos> ok
<thesaltydog> carlos, thanks. Bye
<carlos> thesaltydog, you are welcome
<carlos> bye
<mdke> ola thesaltydog 
<thesaltydog> matt !!!
<mdke> hi
<thesaltydog> I have just fixed the matter of ubm on rosetta..
<mdke> in what way?
<thesaltydog> they will fetch it automatically in Rosetta when Breezy comes. In about a month.
<mdke> it will not get uploaded automatically unless it is uploaded into a Breezy archive
<mdke> so it depends on whether it goes into Universe or not
<thesaltydog> if not, I will do it by myself. I already have italian/frech/spanish and tomorrow german.
<mdke> thesaltydog, i would suggest that you ask carlos to put it in rosetta outside the Ubuntu section, as an upstream program. That way it can be inserted immediately, and it won't depend on whether they accept the package into universe
<carlos> thesaltydog, is not sure that it will end in ubuntu's archive?
<carlos> mdke, hi
<mdke> hiya
<mdke> carlos, it is in the list of candidates for an archive but its not in there
<thesaltydog> carlos, no, it is not yet sure.
<carlos> thesaltydog, when will you know it?
<mdke> it depends on whether one of the developers decides to maintain it or not
<thesaltydog> carlos, it doesn't depend upon myself. When ubuntu's people decide..
<carlos> I don't understand then..
<carlos> you are developing an Ubuntu specific package
<carlos> but you are not sure it will enter into Ubuntu?
<mdke> carlos, thats correct
<mdke> carlos, it is a boot service manager, he wrote it because it is useful and there is no current equivalent, but it may be that the Ubuntu guys will write their own app for breezy. His is useful now because there is no alternative program. It is used by many Ubuntu forum users
<mdke> he also packaged it himself
<carlos> we can do the upstream approach, I don't like it too much, but, if you send me an email if the package enters into Ubuntu, I can move then the translations inside Ubuntu (but the old URL will not work anymore)
<mdke> well if the package enters into ubuntu, it will get created into the breezy section of rosetta automatically no?
<carlos> mdke, yeah, and will be more difficult to migrate all translations from one section to the other
<carlos> that's why I want  to know it before it happens and we don't leave garbage behind us
<mdke> ah i c
<carlos> thesaltydog, if you agree, then follow the instructions I pointed you, please
<thesaltydog> carlos, I understand that it could be a mess for you. Maybe it's better I continue by myself, and then - if accepted - it will be included in breezy..
<carlos> thesaltydog, it's not a mess, don't worry
<carlos> thesaltydog, and you will get more translations if you start using Rosetta now
<thesaltydog> ok. I will decide this aftrnoon and let you know. Now I am in a hurry. Have to go.
<thesaltydog> carlos, ciao
<thesaltydog> mdke, ciao
<mdke> a dopo
<mdke> carlos, i totally failed to find a decent xhtml -> pot process for the ubuntuguide.org document :/
<carlos> mdke, they should move to docbook
<mdke> carlos, yep
<mdke> carlos, the author is a little stubborn
<mdke> we ported the warty version of the guide to docbook, but he made the second version in xhtml anyway
<mdke> maybe for the third version we'll have more luck
<carlos> mdke, you should try to show him the things he will win (like Rosetta to get translations, pdf and ps export, etc...) 
<mdke> carlos, yeah i did :/
<mdke> he says he will move
<carlos> well, hope he does it soon...
<carlos> in the mean time, don't lose your time with xhtml->po seems like it's not trivial...
<carlos> and I'm sure you have better things to work on :-)
<mdke> fair enough
<mdke> i should pay some attention to my course
<carlos> mdke, yeah, me too :-(
<mdke> *grins*
<mdke> carlos, what do you do?
<carlos> mdke, computer science
<mdke> cool
<Luciph3r> ave
<Burgundavia> bradb, ping
<bradb> Burgundavia: hi
<Burgundavia> trying to get your for days, but we never seem to cross paths
<Burgundavia> yes we did meet in Spain
<bradb> i thought so :)
#launchpad 2005-05-31
<Luciph3r> hi
<SteveA> hello
<Luciph3r> a dopo
<Kinnison> Morning
#launchpad 2005-06-01
<Simira> g'morning guys
<Simira> anyone awake?
<SteveA> hiya
<SteveA> we're all working hard writing launchpad code
<SteveA> what's up?
<Simira> daf: I thought language-files from Debian was imported to Rosetta?
<Simira> SteveA: you're all in Brazil now?
<Simira> carlos?
<daf> Simira: we import only from Ubuntu
<daf> Simira: stuff that goes into Debian *usually* gets into Ubuntu sooner or later
<Simira> daf: urk. We need the Gnome, installer and aptitude language files from Debian. They're almost completely translated to Norwegian!
<Simira> daf: So, I need to track down the language files and send you the links, then?
<daf> any language files in particular?
<daf> the GNOME translations should certianly be there
<daf> I'm not sure about the status of installer/aptitude stuff
<daf> carlos: do you know?
<Simira> daf: they are not, and we're doing a lot of double work on Gnome. 
<daf> hmm, weird
<Simira> the installer was translated for the second time not long ago, in Rosetta, so that should be ok.
<Simira> but aptitude is not in Rosetta, but in Debian
<carlos> Simira, there is no way to do it atm
<carlos> but
<carlos> well, there is a way to do it
<Simira> uh, what do you mean, no way? You can't import more language files?
<carlos> manual upload of the new .po files
<Simira> right
<carlos> I'm talking "automatically"
<carlos> but
<carlos> with grumpy
<carlos> and the review work we will start on july - august that should be solved
<carlos>  /s/review work/review feature/
<Simira> now I'm just confused
<carlos> what confuses you?
<Simira> can or can't you import the language files that are already translate? I will kind of give us several weeks of work in very short time...
<carlos> Simira, you can do it manually
<carlos> Simira, it cannot be done automatically
<Simira> ok
<Simira> how can *I* do it manually, then?
<carlos> you go to an URL like: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/gaim/+pots/gaim/nn/+edit
<carlos> and upload the .po file
<carlos> using that form
<carlos> Simira, you have a link to that page from the translation form
<daf> carlos: why didn't GNOME get imported automatically?
<carlos> well, to the gaim/nn page that has a link to that edit page
<carlos> daf, because hoary is not getting new packages with the updates
<daf> oh
<Simira> hm, ok, it's just start working, then
<Simira> carlos, daf: I don't have the permissions
* carlos checks
<daf> Simira: looks like we might have a problem
<daf> Simira: we're investigating it now
<Simira> ok, thanks
* Simira goes out for lunch and some.
<daf> Simira: we've found the problem -- it should be fixed tomorrow
<carlos> Simira, but in general, it should work, it's only a problem with some pofiles
<carlos> (like gaim, I gave you a bad example :-P)
<Luciph3r> ave gente
<SteveA> sveiki
<Luciph3r> SteveA, what 'sveiki' ...as greetings ? 8)
<SteveA> it means "ave"
<Burgundavia> bradb, have you set the max width on malone?
<Burgundavia> how do add a new appliction to the database?
<Burgundavia> if something is in DOAF, but I can't assign it bugs in Malone, is this a known thing?
<bradb> Burgundavia: max width in the bugtask listing you mean?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> sorry, to be clear, the main bug listing
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Burgundavia> ^^ that one
<Burgundavia> it looks really funny at 1280
<bradb> in any case, i don't know :) i try to avoid writing html as much as possible :) presumably this can be seen in the source though, right?
<Burgundavia> YES
<Burgundavia> whoops
<Burgundavia> just a sec
<Burgundavia> bradb, as for the other thing,the application I cannot asign bugs to
<Burgundavia> it appears that source viewing is borked on hoary
<Burgundavia> bradb, I cannot file bugs on gnomebaker
<bradb> Burgundavia: why not?
<Burgundavia> no idea
<Burgundavia> doap tells me it exists
<Burgundavia> but I can't file on it
<bradb> when you say "I can't file on it", you're saying that you can't find it in the Source Package Name search at /distros/ubuntu/+filebug, right?
<Burgundavia> yes
<bradb> ok, thanks, i'll ask our package info guys about getting that info into the system
<Burgundavia> ok, what should I do for now?
<Burgundavia> is there an unknown?
<bradb> don't specify a source package
<Burgundavia> can you alias unknown, for the bugzilla refugees?
<bradb> maybe. if you think it's worth making a note of that, file a bug and i'll get to thinking about it at some point.
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> bradb, filed
<bradb> thanks :)
<Burgundavia> I don't see an exact bug with "Editing a bug should all happen on one screen"
<Burgundavia> is there something like that, I have just missed it?
<Simira> carlos, daf: did you find the problem?
<daf> Simira: yep
<daf> Simira: it seems it's restricted to a few files
<daf> Simira: most will still work
<daf> Simira: the rest should be fixed by tomorrow
<Simira> ok
<Simira> thanks
<bradb> Burgundavia: we're spec'ing that out right now
<Burgundavia> bradb, cool, figured it would already be happening
<bradb> Burgundavia: i added the gnomebaker package too, btw (via a link that appears to not be visible in any way from driving Launchpad)
<Burgundavia> ok
<Luciph3r> re-ave
<bradb> Burgundavia: in the rh bugzilla, what does an alias like IT_43573:IT_46721 mean?
<Burgundavia> no idea
<bradb> to me it looks like it's some way of relating it to their issue tracker
<Burgundavia> can you give me context?
<bradb> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=120341
<Burgundavia> that maybe an issue tracker for custom calls
<Burgundavia> customer
<bradb> yeah, that's what my guess was
* bradb checks with thom
<Burgundavia> given that they are talking about serious iron in that bug report
#launchpad 2005-06-02
<Burgundavia> kiko?
<kiko> here is the IRC sucker
<Burgundavia> ok
<kiko> what's up?
<kiko> oh, corey!
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/795
<kiko> I didn't know that was your IRC nick. it's unusually unusual
<Burgundavia> sorry about the vague bug report
<Burgundavia> I have seen this twice myself, and by several other people
<kiko> you think I don't read them, right? :)
<Burgundavia> I closed a bunch today
<Burgundavia> lol
<Burgundavia> because I can't be there when they were entering the bug, I cannot be what they did
<Burgundavia> I suspect that some of the them are the going to the main screen bug
<kiko> it could be just double-posting the form, like two clicks on Add.
<kiko> are the dupes /identical/ or the same content?
<Burgundavia> just sec, let me look at the ones I closed eariler
<Burgundavia> oh, got another one
<Burgundavia> 803 and 804
<Burgundavia> that makes 4 seperate incidents I have seen today
<kiko> are they all sequential numbers?
<kiko> and I repeat
<Burgundavia> yes
<kiko> <kiko> are the dupes /identical/ or the same content?
<Burgundavia> I don't follow
<kiko> or the same general content, I'm sorry.
<Burgundavia> identical
<kiko> I want to know if the dupes contain exactly the same information.
<Burgundavia> same title, same content
<kiko> down to the bit?
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> it's probably double-posting.
<kiko> I'll see what I can do.
<Burgundavia> cheers, thanks
<kiko> bradb, so corey here is pointing out we are getting double-posted bug reports.
<kiko> can we detect them and avoid them?
* bradb reads scrollback
<kiko> it's probably more or less easy to do it
<kiko> check if the bug immediately filed before this one has the exact same data as this one
<kiko> and if so, error out
<kiko> yes, there's a race condition, and no, I don't care about it.
<Burgundavia> you can be fairly smart about it to
<Burgundavia> first check the title and then the content
* Burgundavia wonders why he is telling the devs how to program
<kiko> that's the essential principle
<bradb> Burgundavia: bug reported noted. i don't think we'll have time to change this until at least after 1.0 though.
<bradb> s/reported/report/
<Burgundavia> hey, as long as you know
<bradb> Burgundavia: yep, thanks for making us aware of issues like this :)
<Burgundavia> getting the ability to mark things as dups would be really nice
<bradb> Burgundavia: it's in there, it's just hard to find right now.
<Burgundavia> rather than just rejecting all the bugs
<Burgundavia> oh
<JanC> you can use hidden unique IDs in the web forms
<bradb> Burgundavia: it's in the actions portlet, "Mark as Duplicate"
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> hmm
<JanC> two submits with the same ID are duplicates
<kiko> JanC, that's a better idea, indeed.
<kiko> JanC, issue is that's one more field to store in the DB.
<Burgundavia> what does bugzilla do?
<kiko> nothing, we have the same problem.
<Burgundavia> ah
<JanC> I have stored such IDs as session data in the past
<JanC> worked quite well, but I didn't have so much users probably  :)
<kiko> we don't have session data in launchpad, though.
<JanC> except for user/authentication info ?
<kiko> right.
<bradb> gettin late here dudes, heading home, catch ya later :)
<JanC> someone should tell bradb he doesn't need the "~" to go home  :)
<kiko> lol
<mdke> ooh
<mdke> JanC, that counts as the thing I learnt today
<mdke> awesome
<Luciph3r> hi all
<Simira> is launchpad down today?
<spiv> Shouldn't be...
<spiv> But it taking a suspiciously long time to respond...
<spiv> Simira: It appears to be up, but extremely slow.
<Simira> humtidum...
<spiv> Ah, yep, I just got a page, finally :)
<Luciph3r> torno subito
<Luciph3r> re 
<mdke> still v slow responding from here
<mdke> anything we can do about it?
<carlos> mdke, slow responding?
<mdke> the site
<mdke> but now I'm on, its fast again
<carlos> mdke, yeah, that's why i'm asking because it was working ok for me 
<mdke> carlos, hmmm. i just saw the conversation above and tried it, it was slow loading the first page, but now it seems totally ok
<carlos> ok
<mdke> carlos, still here?
<mdke> carlos, nm
<kiko> mdke, maybe I can help?
<mdke> kiko, got a solution, thanks :D
<kiko> cool
#launchpad 2005-06-03
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  why register and identify?  your IRC nick is how people know you.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Burgundavia> morning bradb 
<bradb> hi Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> mpt, ping
#launchpad 2005-06-04
<mpt> Burgundavia: pong
<Burgundavia> mpt, ping
<Burgundavia> mpt, regarding malone bug 810
<Burgundavia> and 809
<Burgundavia> please comment on the bug
<Luciph3r> Hola !
#launchpad 2005-06-05
<Simira> daf, carlos: Rosetta breaks my Opera :-/ are there any known problems today?
<daf> Simira: no...
<daf> Simira: how does it break it?
<Simira> daf: seemed to be our router, possibly. But I still have problems. Checking the faq now... but, for xchat2, the translation information shows 0%, and I can't see more than 10 lines, all translated. Although I it says 0 items, and I just appearantly uploaded a new and mostly translated po-file
<daf> URL?
<Simira> I get no error message on "Save and Continue", but it doesn't continue either...
<Simira> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/xchat2/unknown/+pots/xchat/nb/+translate
<Simira> might be todays bad aura for me... seems like nothing works for me today...
<Simira> the FAQ doesn't cover usual problems, eh
<daf> what exactly happens when you hit the button?
<Simira> the page reloads, and the corrected strings is just like I wrote them (they stay corrected)..
<daf> hmm, ok
<daf> maybe there is only 10 messages in that file, for some weird reason
<Simira> well, in the Skolelinux translation project,the statistics says 410 out of 1171 strings translated...
<daf> yeah, I'm sure there's supposed to be more than that
<Simira> oh, I'll just go to bed for a while, cry a bit and wait for the world to get settled a bit. bbl.
#launchpad 2006-05-29
<lifeless> I'm off to pick up tickets
<lifeless> if lp crashes, sms me and I'll get to a starbucks etc asap.
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<lifeless> jamesh: your review is aging
<lifeless> spiv: your reviews need love
<stub> Do I recall something about other people getting spurious failures with pagetests/soyuz/26-queue-pages.txt when submitting to PQM?
<spiv> stub: matsubara had that.
<spiv> stub: It made no obvious sense I could see late on a Friday night.
<spiv> He posted to the list asking for ideas after I ran out of suggestions for him, no replies yet.
<spiv> There's some funny business with SQLObject going on in database/queue.py, but I can't see how it would cause the problem.
<stub> I'm getting it consistantly - 5 submit requests, five faillures. Only changes on that branch are the session machinery, which might affect page tests.
* stub wonders wtf there is a doctest called doc/zzz-soyuz-set-of-uploads.txt
<spiv> matsubara's changes were in CoC stuff, and were also totally consistent.
<spiv> (i.e. repeated failures).
<spiv> I wonder if a totally trivial change can merge atm?
<stub> pagetests passing locally...
* stub sighs
<stub> Got a trivial change lying around?
<stub> Heh.... *mine* is trivial
<spiv> Heh.
<mantas_> hi all
<SteveA> morning
<lifeless> morning
<carlos> morning
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hi
<lifeless> you suggested a second bzr talk
<lifeless> and offered to propose it at europython.
<lifeless> have you done that? If not, we can put one forward in an hour or so
<lifeless> With me and you as presenters
<SteveA> u have not done so
<SteveA> please do
<lifeless> ok, consider it done
<lifeless> should I make you primary author? [will the system let me do that ?] 
<SteveA> sure, if the system will allow
<lifeless> ok
<janimo> carlos: hello. There is a new translation .po file for the xfce file manager, is it too late to get it in dapper?
<janimo> I got it mailed privately by an upstream translator
<carlos> hmm, I think it's too late if we use language packs done today
<carlos> janimo: you would need to check it with pitti
<carlos> janimo: anyway, it will appear next month
<ddaa> Hello, I'm back.
<carlos> with the language pack update
<janimo> carlos: oh so it can be imported just not make dapper?
<janimo> that's ok as well
<carlos> janimo: yeah, it can be imported
<janimo> carlos: ok thanks. Can I do it via LP? Package thunar language ro
<janimo> this is a new po
<carlos> hmm, no, an Ubuntu translator should do it for you (I will fix that soon)
<carlos> I mean a Romanian Ubuntu translator
<janimo> carlos: Ok I'll ask them
<carlos> janimo: if it comes from upstream, send me the file and I will do it for you
<janimo> carlos: what email address?
<carlos> janimo: if it doesn't come from upstream, you should not upload anything yourself, the translation team should do it to prevent any translation problem
<carlos> janimo: carlos.perello@canonical.com
<janimo> carlos: it comes from the official xfce romanian translator guy
<carlos> I will do the upload then
<carlos> as coming from upstream
<janimo> carlos: sent
<carlos> janimo: ok, thanks
<carlos> stub: hi, could you execute on production the SQL command I sent on Saturday to remove OO.org imports ?
<ddaa> SteveA: jamesh: spiv: mpool: lifeless: meeting in 26 mins
<ddaa> SteveA: jamesh: spiv: mpool: lifeless: well, actually, it was "meeting in 1 hour and 26 mins". Now 57 minutes, confused by change in meeting time.
<ddaa> SteveA: jamesh: spiv: mpool: lifeless: meeting in 7 minutes
<ddaa> he
<ddaa> meeting in 17 minutes
* lifeless nags spiv about reviews
<spiv> lifeless: just one outstanding, I'll do it v. soon...
<mpt> :)
<lifeless> spiv: thanks. Your peak was 5 days, which given the weekend is 3, and still a bit many. Remember, a review a day, keeps the nagger away.
<stub> buildd-slave-scanner.py is spamming me. Should I disable it or is someone working on it atm? ddaa?
<stub> Erm... sorry. That isn't ddaa's toy
<SteveA> stub: bank hols in the UK, so no soyuz folk around
<lifeless> review meeting in 1 minute
<lifeless> ok, role call
<SteveA> i'll be the butler
<jamesh> I'm here
<lifeless> SteveA: in the library
<SteveA> with the washboard
<spiv> SteveA: Is this "Cluedo: The 'Who played that tune?'" edition? ;)
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>       Next meeting
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>       Queue status.
<lifeless> same time and place ?
<SteveA> if you copy from the "raw text" wiki page, you get better irc output
<lifeless> the 5th june
<SteveA> +1
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> lets look at the queue
<lifeless> accounting for the weekend, needs-review has one on 2 days, and 2 on 1 day
<lifeless> this is healthy. *but*...
<lifeless> this morning there were three on 5 days IIRC.
<lifeless> which is 3 on 3 days. Our goal is a 48 hour turnaround - one day to allocate, one day to review.
<jamesh> I'm part way through doing carlos' review
<lifeless> jamesh: cool. that will keep it under 48 hours :)
<lifeless> spiv: what went wrong with your queue last week ? too many reviews? too much other stuff ? were you getting one a day done ?
<spiv> I forgot to check my review queue on Friday.
<lifeless> ok
<spiv> Which is probably a symptom of being busy with other things.
<lifeless> do you have a daily 'todo list'
<lifeless> I have one, written down.
<lifeless> 'check email', 'assign reviews', 'do reviews'.
<spiv> I have a tomboy todo list, but it's not daily as such.
<lifeless> so, I have my tomboy list in parts:
<lifeless> daily
<lifeless> ----
<lifeless> urgent
<lifeless> ------
<lifeless> other
<lifeless> ----
<spiv> That looks like a good categorisation.  I'll try that.
<lifeless> I find it stops me forgetting about daily stuff
<lifeless> ok, cool
<lifeless> any other business ?
<jamesh> the pending-reviews runs seem to have fairly consistant runtimes, so I can probably increase the frequency a bit more if that would be useful
<lifeless> jamesh: can you make it print the *next* run date on the page ?
<spiv> lifeless: One quick thing; just letting know Steve's asked me to do the review in his queue, as it's supposed to be a public holiday for him.
<lifeless> jamesh: that is probably very useful.
<lifeless> spiv: thanks
<lifeless> I have one bit of new business
<jamesh> lifeless: I could probably include the date when it'll *start* the next run, but that isn't quite the same as when the next set of results will be ready
<lifeless> please be sure to note in the review how long it took.
<lifeless> this is for understanding the workload reviews place on you
<lifeless> has anyone done a pre-code design phone call yet ?
<spiv> I haven't yet.
<lifeless> jamesh: add the time this run took - should be close :)
<jamesh> lifeless: sounds fair enough.
<lifeless> ok, countdown to meeting over
<lifeless> 5
<lifeless> 4
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> -1
<lifeless> -meeting ends-
<lifeless> thanks for coming
<cprov> good morning
<SteveA> hi cprov 
<SteveA> <stub> buildd-slave-scanner.py is spamming me. Should I disable it or is someone working on it atm? 
<stub> I was going to bounce the systems on drescher once the current publishing run had finished, but I'll leave it up to cprov now ;)
<cprov> stub: uhm .. why is it spamming you ?
<stub> Because I'm subscribed to too many error reports topics, and it is dying because it can't create a lock file. Every thirty seconds or so.
<cprov> stub: I'll stop and fix it
<cprov> stub: fixed
<stub> Anything that might repeat and I need to be aware of?
<cprov> stub: not really, during my debugging adam has restarted it and it worked, the lockfile wasn't there anyway.
<cprov> SteveA: have you seen malcolm today ?
<cprov> stub: SteveA, about the soyuz/26-.., It fails in different pages, each time you report it, does it makes sense to you ? Anyway, I'm updating it to testbrowser, so you can help me to debug the problem. 
<stub> cprov: My failures were consistently on line 112
<stub> I don't know about matsubara's or anyone elses
<stub> always expecting the alsa-utils entry to fail but getting success instead
<cprov> stub: yes, matsubara had other, IIRC
<stub> Hmm...
<cprov> stub: I've experienced that before, need to accept alsa twice before it
<cprov> stub: even if I've added a check in the queue state machine to raise an error if you try to same status again.
<cprov> stub: the queue state machine is __idempotent__, but if you duplicate the alsa-utils accept action, it won't fail and the rest will pass, could you check it locally for me ?
<stub> Tests pass fine for me here - or did you want me to check for some other reason?
<stub> PQM box had the trouble
<cprov> stub: uhm, right, nevermind, the same here at this point, but I've really experienced what I described before in my local machine. Any clue ?
<stub> Not really. I think we should rework the tests with the newer test infrastructure so they are easier to follow and less noisy and try to land. If it gets through PQM we can just wait until it dies again.
<cprov> stub: it looked like one request simply wasn't commited (but I know it's a very simplistic approach to the problem ...)
<stub> (and maybe it won't, indicating something odd going on with the old test machinery?)
<cprov> stub: indeed, malcolm has it in place, I'm just waiting he shows up. 
* bradb wakes up
* carlos -> lunch
<SteveA> cprov: malcolm won't be around today i expect
<SteveA> cprov: it is a public holiday in the UK
<stub> I doubt the test fix is a top priority (?)
<cprov> SteveA: ohh, right, forgot it. I'll call him them. Thank you 
<kiko> bom giorno
<kiko> cprov!
<lifeless> bom bom
<lifeless> night all
<kiko> night lifeless 
<ddaa> crap!
<ddaa> graaaaaah!
<ddaa> baz-import test suite blocking cscvs merge AGAIN !!!!!11111111ONEoneONEoneONEoneONEoneONEone
<cprov> kiko: hey
<kiko> cprov, back already!
<cprov> kiko: yup, plenty of TODO tasks, as expected
<carlos> SteveA: hi
<carlos> around?
<SteveA> carlos: i'm around a little bit.
<kiko> hey SteveA 
<kiko> thanks for handling the production firefighting over the weekend
<carlos> SteveA: A user told me that he sees some translations getting the fuzzy flag from time to time
<carlos> he fixes it and then, the fuzzy flag is restored (fuzzy = Needs review in our UI)
<carlos> we don't track who changes it
<carlos> but I guess we should do it, to track this kind of problems
<carlos> until that's done, is there any way to debug it from apache's logs or any other kind of logs we have?
<SteveA> in what ways can the fuzzy flag be changed?
<SteveA> i mean, on what pages can it be changed?
<SteveA> is it changed by other processing?
<kiko> on the translation page itself
<SteveA> as the translation page will be submitted with a POST, we do not keep the data that was posted
<kiko> you mean the previous state?
<SteveA> it may be possible to find something in the database logs
<kiko> or, well, what?
<kiko> ah.
<kiko> I think carlos is asking about a Rosetta feature
<kiko> more than debugging this specific instance
<kiko> (right?)
<carlos> SteveA: it's changed using the form
<carlos> kiko: well, I'm going to implement at some point a feature to track those changes
<kiko> right
<carlos> kiko: I would want to debug it, if possible, to know if it's caused by an user changing it or a Rosetta bug
<kiko> oh I see
<carlos> I think it's a user, but sounds weird that someone is setting it and another is removing it...
<carlos> more than once in the last month
<kiko> stub, ping?
<stub> kiko: pong
<kiko> stub, given the production issues we're having, what is the forecast for production updates?
<kiko> (in particular the shipit update, but other updates are also welcome)
<SteveA> carlos: start just by adding simple log statements
<SteveA> carlos: we can find those in the log files
<stub> I was thinking tomorrow. Production issues don't change anything.
<kiko> stub, well, they only change that ideally you have a steady state to be able to track down what is causing issues (if it goes away magically)
<kiko> stub, but if you think it's not something to consider, then great. do you have a proposed revision, or are you taking suggestions?
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<stub> There is nothing to track down really - until it happens again we don't have leads
<carlos> stub: didn't it happen again today?
<stub> Which reminds me - stevea's patch needs to get put into rocketfuel
<stub> carlos: Not that I'm aware.
<kiko> stub, your modified version, hopefully :)
<kiko> stub, happened this morning at 6:45 UTC I believe via launchpad mail
<SteveA> i've asked jamesh to improve the patch as part of his signal-to-dump-state work
<SteveA> so that we will be using OOPS-system-id and thread-index rather than thread-object-id
<stub> I don't seem to have it. Did anyone get the request dumps?
<kiko> SteveA?
<SteveA> what is your question kiko?
<SteveA> i did not restart production servers since early yesterday or so
<SteveA> and i have mailed the launchpad list for each restart
<kiko> oh was the yeah yeah mail a sunday mail?
<SteveA> a saturday one i think
<SteveA> and that prompted me to write the (flawed) patch to capture request data at the start of request processing
<Kagou> hi
<kiko> SteveA, sorry bout that. thanks for clarifying.
<kiko> stub, so, do you have a proposed RF revision?
<stub> kiko: Nope ;)
<kiko> stub, okay, I'll give you some suggestions.
<Kagou> is there anyone who have time to change or to explain me how to change the name of my specification (i made a mistake).
* SteveA goes to have a public holiday day.
<kiko> Kagou, certainly. what's the spec URL?
<Kagou> kiko, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/vetselpatrice
<Kagou> kiko, i made mistake on his name "vetselpatrice" ... "share informations" is better or what you want
<kiko> Kagou, I'll change it for you. one moment.
<Kagou> np
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/network-information-sharing
<kiko> you should update the link at 
<kiko> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SharingInformations
<Kagou> kiko, done. Thanks
<stub> kiko: r3611 might be scary. I'm thinking r3610 with r3614 cherry picked (the session change that is already live in production)
<kiko> stub, what about your suggestion, r3613?
<kiko> other than that I think I agree
<kiko> I think it's worth testing the shipit patch
<stub> kiko: Do  we know how often duplicate requests are a problem?
<stub> kiko: I'm happy to put r3613 out too, 
<kiko> stub, they occur at least once a day, so I think it's worth it.
<stub> ok. Didn't realize it was that often.
<kiko> great, we have a deal then. 
<kiko> yeah, that's why I was trying to get it done earlier rather than later
<stub> bradb: Is anyone going to cry if implicit bug contact subscriptions doesn't go out until next week?
<bradb> stub: doubt it. they've already been without for a while.
<kiko> crct
* stub hands kiko a fresh bag of vowels
<kiko> I just choked on a shred of beetroot!
<ddaa> stub: is there any trick for rolling out launchpad ATM
<ddaa> stub: or can I just build a 1.63-based config and roll that out to branch-scanner?
<stub> ddaa: No tricks. production/1.63 is all up to date
<ddaa> okay, thought there might have been a skew between rocketfuel and production zope or something
<stub> ddaa: There was for a bit but I brought it back in sync on sunday
<stub> oh - zope. Nope - not difference.
<Kagou> cya
<skippy_> how can I de-activate my Launchpad account so that i can re-create it using  a better name?
<kiko> skippy_, you can just rename it. no need to deactivate.
<skippy_> I didn't see how to rename it. 
<kiko> what's your url?
<stub> kiko: Can we put off the rollout until post Gold release? mdz wants to avoid any variables delivering Ubuntu on schedule.
<stub> Gold is Thursday.
<kiko> stub, okay if you roll out the shipit patch by itself, yes.
<kiko> stub, patch/patches
<stub> Got a list of the important ones handy?
<kiko> yes
<stub> 3605...
<stub> 3606
<kiko> r3589, r3590, r3595, r3597, r3608, r3613, r3605
<stub> Not 3606, 3608 & 3610?
<kiko> those too
<kiko> that's it
<kiko> mdz just called me to make sure I understood that THIS ROLLOUT CAN NOT FAIL :)
<stub> Ok. I'll build the production branch and roll out tomorrow at around 05:00 UTC
<kiko> thanks stub 
<fabbione> kiko: consigliere... 
<stub> Should be no hassles unless someone snuck in a database patch in that set
* kiko bows to the padrino
<fabbione> kiko: i can see you understood perfectly the message... :)
<fabbione> kiko: this rollout will not fail
<kiko> fabbione, or else the horse gets the axe!
<fabbione> kiko: and 
<fabbione> kiko: and you the head
* kiko shivers
<ddaa> stub: what do you use to build launchpad configs?
<ddaa> I have a scrip based on "bzr branch", but it gets confused by launchpad being some sort of weird shared-repo-with-a-branch thing
<stub> ddaa: rsync
<ddaa> stub: to _build_ the launchpad config to rsync
<stub> ddaa: I just rsync rocketfuel-built from chinstrap and then bzr pull --overwrite the branch I want
<stub> ddaa: 'cause trying to run config manager on balleny gives me the shits
<ddaa> okay
<ddaa> will do as you do, then
<ddaa> stub: I had a script that did the equivalent of cm build, but replaced the sftp:// url by local urls
<ddaa> so it took only a long time, but not forever
<stub> ddaa: Its more that stuff is installed all over the place, I'm never sure of what versions of Python libraries to put in my PYTHONPATH and can't be arsed updating my PYTHONPATH anyway.
<Yannig> Hello everybody
<Yannig> Could someone please tell me how I could have create a mailing list for the Occitan translation team?
<kiko> Yannig, launchpad doesn't provide mailing lists -- you need to do it yourself!
<Yannig> kiko> I asked at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ (as everybody I think) but they don't even dare to answer :(
<kiko> Yannig, AFAIK we don't host mailing lists for translation teams, but.. I'm not sure. carlos, do you know?
<carlos> kiko: we do it for ubuntu-l10n-XX teams
<carlos> at lists.ubuntu.com
<carlos> outside launchpad
<carlos> Yannig: did you talk with jdub?
<Yannig> carlos> I tried, but he never answered
<carlos> Yannig: I guess he's sleeping atm
<carlos> Yannig: he lives in Australia
<carlos> Yannig: so you should try it before you go to sleep or early in the morning
<carlos> Yannig: I guess you tried sending an email, right?
<Yannig> Thanks :)
<Yannig> I sent a may at mailman@lists.ubuntu.com (as asked I can't remember where) 11 days ago
<carlos> Yannig: try mailing him directly
<carlos> jdub@ubuntu.com should work
<carlos> hmm no, sorry, the right one is:
<carlos> Jeff Waugh <jeff.waugh@ubuntu.com>
<Yannig> Great, thanks :)
* carlos -> out
* bradb & # lunch
<lifeless> morning
* bradb & # out
<SteveA> lifeless: morning.  strange that as soon as we add better diagnostics to launchpad, the darn thing works properly...
<lifeless> SteveA: grah!
<lifeless> hiesenbug
#launchpad 2006-05-30
<troy_s> I need a Launchpad guru... anyone?
<kiko> always!
<kiko> what's up troy_s 
<troy_s> thank you!
<troy_s> First, is there a way to remove old polls, or botched polls?
<troy_s> Second, is there a way to adjust the calendar (the one for our team has a name attached to the top)
<troy_s> Third, is there a way to change the actual root of the team page as ours has two links that are rather redundant and seem fixed (despite looking in details etc)
<kiko> troy_s, a) not without database admin, but there is probably a way to close them out.
<kiko> b) I'm not sure; I'd need to see the page to understand.
<kiko> c) same as b)
<troy_s> launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-art
<kiko> wow
<kiko> what is this crazy calendar thing. it is a bug!
<troy_s> laf.
<troy_s> well there you go.
<kiko> can you please file it? I'd say "Team calendar's heading is name of apparently random person!"
<kiko> I'm still unsure as to what ou mean by your point c).. ah, do you by any chance mean the wiki links?
<troy_s> its not random, it was our owner's name... but it appears stuck there.
<kiko> okay
<troy_s> yes... the wiki links are set in stone.
<kiko> "Team calendar's heading is name of owner"
<kiko> or is the problem deeper than just the heading?
<kiko> yeah, c) is also a bug. how very strange.
<HiddenWolf> So, I want to stop getting mail from a bug in malone on which I came subscribed due to a duplicate.
<HiddenWolf> Now what do I do?
<HiddenWolf> Can I unsubscribe from the original bug?
<troy_s> kik:  How does one register a bug for launchpad itself?  I see Ubuntu's distro related... but the site itself?
<troy_s> Hiddenwolf:  yes...
<troy_s> Hiddenwolf:  go to the bug on launchpad, it should be relatively self-explanatory.
<kiko> troy_s, products/launchpad/+filebug
<troy_s> done
<troy_s> thanks kik
<kiko> HiddenWolf, the problem is actually identifying the original bug, right?
<troy_s> i filed one for the calendar and one for the sticky stuff.
<kiko> HiddenWolf, that's a bug bradb and I are thinking of how to fix properly
<kiko> thanks troy_s much appreciated
<HiddenWolf> kiko: I keep my mail, so I managed to find it, but yea, it's kinda counterintuitive to have to go back to the original bug.
<troy_s> Nice work on the system overall though.  Quite impressive.
<kiko> HiddenWolf, yep. we want to fix it, not sure how yet, though.
<cprov> goodnight all
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
* mpt drops a pin
<haloe> is this the ubuntu idea for launhpad place?
<mpt> haloe, what do you mean?
<mpt> You want to propose a new feature for Ubuntu?
<mpt> or something about Launchpad?
<ajmitch> good afternoon mpt
<ajmitch> how are you?
<haloe> oh hey
<haloe> I just wanted to know if my pc can use ubuntu :)
<haloe> x86? what does that mean?
<mpt> haloe, what kind of computer do you have?
<haloe> every linux should have the feature to play games :)
<haloe> I have a pentium2 winXP: dont even think ubuntu will work
<troy_s> haloe:  wrong forum.  but yes it will.
<haloe> what does x86 mean?
<troy_s> haloe:  head over to #ubuntu
<troy_s> start there friend.
<troy_s> good luck.
<haloe> oh thnx :)
<haloe> good thing I came here :)
<troy_s> well everyone needs to start somewhere.
<stub> lifeless: I'm cherry picking into ~/production/launchpad for testing and will push to production/1.63 if all successful (cherry pick only rollout for release paranoia reasons - shipit updates only, no database patches)
* haloe sees the light of ubuntu
<haloe> U BUNTU! lol
<lifeless> stub k
* stub disables pqm, kicks on test suite on balleny, and goes to grab breakfast
<stub> All tests pass except for the ones I expect to fail (session and quoting both have production fixes without the corresponding test updates being cherry picked)
<stub> I'll push out the updates to the appservers only - no point disrupting anything else
* stub remembers to reenable PQM
<lifeless> spiv: I have a favour to ask.
<lifeless> tomorrow and thursday are hectic, with travel and whatnot.
<lifeless> can you allocate reviews from general to reviewers for me on those days ?Just check once in your am.
<spiv> lifeless: Sure, I can do that.
<spiv> lifeless: As far as my queue goes btw, I did a review last night, but forgot to update the wiki until a moment ago, so I'm not quite as bad as I appear...
<lifeless> stub: what plugs do they use in thailand ?
<lifeless> (power plugs)
<stub> lifeless: US or European
<stub> (two thin round prongs or two thin parallel strips)
<stub> You visiting?
<lifeless> stub: -> uk via bangkok
<lifeless> want to make sure I have the right plugs for the travellers lounge
<stub> lifeless: Let me know if you want to stopover for a day or three - there is network at my place so you can work.
<lifeless> stub: thanks for the offer - may take you up on it on a future trip.
<lifeless> stub: wont be on this one though - got a meeting friday in london
<stub> There is always the return trip
* stub tempts lifeless with Thai food and go-go dancers
<SteveA> morning
<lifeless> stub: maaate
<lifeless> stub: are stopovers flexible? like ring up and change ?
<stub> Generally, yeah. Just ask whoever you bought your tickets from that you want a few days in Bangkok on the way back. We do it all the time
<stub> Or you can do it directly with the airline
<stub> Always happy to do it unless the flights are full or you have a weird ticket that won't allow it.
<lifeless> righto
<lifeless> right now, wanna get packed etc
<lifeless> will look into it
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi carlos 
<SteveA> BjornT_: hi, around?
<BjornT_> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> gary poster is in town
<SteveA> we went to trakai on sunday
<SteveA> he's working all week at pov.  so, we should meet them for lunch sometime
<BjornT_> cool, that'd be great. i don't have any special plans this week, so any day is good for me.
<stub> There is a chance I'll be visiting September or October - Kirsten needs to visit Romania and Czechoslovakia around then promoting the book translations so I might tag along for a holiday and pop over and visit and maybe work from Vilnius for a week.
<SteveA> sure
<SteveA> btw
<SteveA> don't say "czechoslovakia"
<SteveA> it riles the locals
<stub> Heh... we have friends in Belgrade who still insist on using Yugoslavia in their mailing address ;)
<SteveA> jamesh, spiv, stub: how about one of those group-skype sessions
<stub> I'm never sure what should be used the further east in Europe I go ;)
<stub> ok.
<spiv> Sure.
<SteveA> jamesh: ?
<jamesh> SteveA: okay
<mdz> how did this morning's rollout go?
<stub> No problems of course
<SteveA> good morning mdz
<mdz> glad to hear it
<fabbione> morning guys
<fabbione> given that we are now at release
<fabbione> what are the odds to get bug #36830 fixed?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36830 in launchpad-publisher "need Contents files to be generated" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36830
<fabbione> you know.. we have tools depending on these files to be updated properly
<SteveA> fabbione: that would be a question for malcc, Kinnison and cprov
<fabbione> SteveA: well i am asking generally to everybody here...
<SteveA> gah... so it isn't a launchpad code thing perhaps
<SteveA> but something rather duct-tapey and fragile that only elmo knows about
<fabbione> SteveA: it is launchpad since we did switch to soyuz
<SteveA> i agree.  i am observing that the solution may involve no additional launchpad code
<SteveA> but running existing dak tools in particular ways
<SteveA> maybe it is possible to get elmo and malcc in the same room together to work on this?
<malcc> SteveA: I'm physically capable of being in the London office today, but I'm not sure they've got any space for me
<fabbione> SteveA: dunno.. contents file are part of a release imho. and they haven't been there for months
<SteveA> malcc: would you talk with elmo and kiko about this, when they are around?
<malcc> SteveA: Yup, willdo
<SteveA> and also, please tell fabbione what is talked about
<SteveA> i don't really know what a Contents.gz file contains
<SteveA> so maybe it would be easier to generate it from the launchpad database than to use the dak tools.
<fabbione> SteveA: just check in archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/
<fabbione> there are Contents file per archi
<fabbione> they show a list of all files contained in the different debs sorted in a special way
<SteveA> is there a written specification on these files?
<SteveA> or is it just "make it work with the tools"?
<Kinnison> fabbione: It needs someone to take the apt.conf, twiddle it to generate the contents files out-of-place run apt-ftparchive and then move them into place once they're done
<Kinnison> fabbione: everything needed to do it is there, it just needs someone who knows what they're doing to do it
<fabbione> Kinnison: yes, that's written in the bug
<Kinnison> fabbione: So you want someone who understands them to be doing this, not j.random lp dev
<fabbione> (and i used it for my archives)
<fabbione> Kinnison: well elmo and cprov did talk alreayd about it
<fabbione> it's waiting implementation
<Kinnison> fabbione: I see
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later!
<cbx33> can you delete a release series once you have created it?
<ddaa> cbx33: no, you cant'
<ddaa> but you can rename it
<cbx33> ok that makes sense
<Yannig> Hello everybody
<Yannig> I have a little problem with Occitan translation
<Yannig> Do someone know where I can define the order of the items in the date (GNOME clock)?
<Yannig> I have dayname-month-daynumber and I should have dayname-daynumber-month
<Daemon> I just have a quick question, the debian-installer package (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/) refers to a "Debian Install System Team" as the Maintainer, but this does not seem to be a real group within launchpad, is it referring to an external group or is it because it hasn't been updated?
<kiko-zzz> GOOD MORNING PADDERS!
<malcc> Mornin kiko
<kiko> I am busy deleting emails from dubai and nigeria
<Keybuk> Is Assign-To-Nobody broken?
<kiko> Keybuk, I saw a bug reported on that last week -- is this via email or via the UI?
<Keybuk> UI
<bradb> Keybuk: yeah, it's broken. i'm fixing it.
<kiko> Keybuk, I believe it works via email, if that helps
<kiko> bradb, make sure to pagetest this jimmy ;)
<bradb> yeah, with testbrowser, it's actually reasonable to test
<kiko> if you need help drive-bying, just let me know.
<bradb> thanks
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> matsubara: it seems you have fixed bug #39547 (fix commited), but it still doesn't work for me, when will the fix be released ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39547 in launchpad "Code of Conduct 1.0.1 signatures not accepted" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39547
<kiko> Adri2000, probably early next week.
<kiko> we are currently on a rollout embargo to avoid disrupting the distribution team.
<Adri2000> kiko: ok
<Keybuk> kiko: will /people/nobody break anything?
<mdz> kiko: what's the syntax for assigning to nobody via email?
<kiko> good question
<kiko> Keybuk, it's not what you want though.
<kiko> BjornT_, do you know the answer to that question?
<bradb> From what I can see, it's not possible.
<OculusAquilae> kiko: I wanted to ask what to do because of Launchpad-Group kubuntu-de. Its owner and admin isn't active anymore. Could you make somebody (perhaps me) an admin so that other people can join?
<bradb> I can it easily enough though.
<bradb> fix it, too
<kiko> OculusAquilae, sure.
<kiko> OculusAquilae, who is the original owner/admin?
<bradb> damn, why does there have to be a real person named nobody!
<kiko> heh
<OculusAquilae> kiko: it's marcelk (author-psi in IRC i think)
<bradb> kiko: you won't believe this...
<bradb> THERE'S A PERSON CALLED none TOO
<bradb> and nil! (not that i would have used that, but...)
<SteveA> we can change that
<SteveA> and get it added to the list of banned names
* bradb would like to have "nobody" reserved, if possible
<SteveA> if someone calls themselves names like "root" or "admin" or "nobody" then they can expect problems
<OculusAquilae> kiko: marcelk left us a long time ago and isn't active anymore
<kiko> OculusAquilae, I see. okay, give me a few minutes, juggling here.
<OculusAquilae> ok
<bradb> SteveA: So maybe we should send an email to "nobody" saying he should reregister under a different name within 30 days, because "nobody" will be reserved for system use? And meanwhile, I can implement this email command as though nobody is a reserved word...
<SteveA> bradb: that is a good proposal.  please mail it to the launchpad list for further discussion
<bradb> ok
<kiko> bradb, you could also use a single hyphen or something like that
<bradb> kiko: yeah, though i think that's a bit cruel
<bradb> the advantage of using "nobody" is that it's consistent with the web UI
<kiko> somewhat -- we display a hyphen normally, don't we?
<kiko> (except in the radiobuttons)
<bradb> for viewing, we display an m-dash on the bug page, yeah. for setting it's "Nobody"
<SteveA> either that, or we can assign mister "nobody" lots and lots of bugs
<malcc> SteveA++, that'll teach him
<kiko> SteveA, for now, people can reassign to kiko-bichodomato anyway
<spiv> lifeless: In case you're awake, I've filed https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/47414, which is what stopped my fix for 44183/41414 merging.  I'm working around it so that I can merge, but I thought you'd like to know.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47414 in bzr "sftp doesn't work on windows" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<spiv> lifeless: Er, I mean https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/47494
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47494 in bzr "bzrdir.sprout does not preserve repository format" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<spiv> (too many browser tabs open!)
<lifeless> spiv: I am, good catch.
<lifeless> we should fix that.
<spiv> lifeless: Your review asked that I use sprout, I hope you don't mind if I leave that as an XXX for now instead :)
<lifeless> sure, thats fine.
<lifeless> its a shame, but if its not up to it, its not up to it
<lifeless> gnight
<ddaa> hey spiv, nice patch you just submitted :)
<lifeless> sabdfl: see you tomorrow
<lifeless> erm, thursday. day after tomorrow.
<spiv> lifeless: g'night.  Have a good flight tomorrow!
<lifeless> thanks
<ddaa> lifeless: where are you flying to this time?
<spiv> ddaa: :)
<spiv> ddaa: Hmm, no luck on the cscvs front?
<ddaa> spiv: the current pqm patch is dummy cscvs change, to confirm that merging is still broken and it's not just my changes
<ddaa> no luck so far
<ddaa> it's definitely critical now, as all my outstanding branches are blocked on that
<spiv> The cscvs tests pass in PQM when run as part of launchpad's check_merge.
<spiv> So it's possibly a PQM misconfiguration with how it runs tests for cscvs merges?
<ddaa> Maybe the problem is something in the pqm config, I do not know.
<spiv> Or maybe the cscvs makefile isn't setting paths right.
<ddaa> spiv: not a problem with the cscvs makefile
<ddaa> the failure happens in the bzr tests
<lifeless> [/home/pqm/archives/rocketfuel/cscvs/1.0/devel] 
<lifeless> precommit_hook=make -C .. check
<lifeless> build_config=/home/pqm/archives/rocketfuel/dists/devel/configs/canonical.com/launchpad/development
<ddaa> when doing the baz-import tests
<lifeless> that is, commits to cscvs run 'make check' in sourcecode.
<lifeless> actually, now that you've unfucked things, we should make this run check_merge again.
<lifeless> done
<spiv> lifeless: woo!
<lifeless> (as of the next time pqm reads its config file)
<lifeless> I've added a todo to do the same for buildbot etc
<lifeless> note that this is not the cause of the fault
<ddaa> okay, the dummy merge just failed
<spiv> lifeless: No, but it's nice anyway :)
<lifeless> because spiv was committing to other sourcecode trees, and they have the same config
<lifeless> so they were all running 'make check' in sourcecode.
<ddaa> same problem, failures in baz-import tests
<spiv> That config looks sane to me.
<lifeless> its now
<lifeless> precommit_hook=make -C ../.. check_merge
<lifeless> tchau
* lifeless is really gone
* ddaa tries sending the real merges once again
<spiv> ddaa: The weird thing about the error is that it seems to find the pybaz module, but can't find symbols in it.  Wrong version of pybaz somehow, due to a PYTHONPATH problem?
<spiv> I don't know why it didn't affect my merges to e.g. buildbot, though.
<ddaa> spiv: might be
<ddaa> the first error looks like something that would be caused by using a really old pybaz
<ddaa> then maybe all the other strange errors are fallout from that one
<ddaa> anyway, cscvs tests _must_ run the launchpad tests
<ddaa> as importd is part of launchpad and depends on cscvs
<spiv> Yeah, it's good that cscvs merges will run a full check_merge now.
<ddaa> well, the same holds for bzr, bzrtools, pybaz and probably a number of other things
<spiv> Right.
* ddaa goes back at revamping the importd cvs tests
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<ddaa> he's an ex-lifeless
<SteveA> rocketfuel-built does not have the correct sqlobject tree
<SteveA> although it seems stu has fixed it
<sabdfl> lifeless: safe travels
<carlos> BjornT: hi, around?
<kiko> bradb, I think I'd accept both "nobody" and "-" then.
<bradb> kiko: yeah, that'd be useful too
<kiko> cool.
<BjornT> hi carlos 
<carlos> BjornT: I'm having problems with pagetests and textareas
<carlos> BjornT: the new system introduces an extra '\n' char at the beginning of the string when we read what we are rendering from the database
<SteveA> bradb: what about &mdash; ?
<carlos> BjornT: for instance
<bradb> SteveA: heh
<kiko> SteveA, in the email UI? I think that's silly
<carlos> I get this with Firefox: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileAQj5o9.html
<SteveA> there are all sorts of people who write html mail now ;-)
<carlos> BjornT: but I get https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileJcBBrF.html from pagetests
<BjornT> carlos: hmm, i don't know why that is happening, i'll have to look into it a bit closer. i don't have time to do it now, though. it'd be good if you could file a bug about it, including a test snippet showing the problem.
<carlos> BjornT: ok, thanks
<carlos> I will remove the content to have that test working (I don't mind its content, but it's breaking it)
<SteveA> spiv: it landed!
<spiv> Yes!
<highvoltage> hi. any launchpad admins around?
<kiko> yes!
<kiko> OculusAquilae, ping?
<carlos> BjornT: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/47511
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47511 in launchpad "pagetests add ghost new lines to textareas" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<OculusAquilae> kiko: pong
<highvoltage> kiko: can you please delete https://launchpad.net/products/edubuntu.cookbook ?
<highvoltage> kiko: the original owners of that aren't around anymore, and the new cookbook team wants to start from scratch with that product
<OculusAquilae> kiko: what do you need?
<kiko> OculusAquilae, I'm looking at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-de but I can't see anybody there.
<kiko> highvoltage, renamed to edubuntu.cookbook-deleteme and deactivated.
<OculusAquilae> kiko: I can see me and Marcus as members
<highvoltage> kiko: thank you very much!
<kiko> OculusAquilae, what confuses me is that you referred to him as marcelk before
<OculusAquilae> kiko: that's the teamowner MarcelKaeming
<kiko> oh
<OculusAquilae> kiko: marcelk because of the page https://launchpad.net/people/marcelk
<kiko> your team has no admin?
<OculusAquilae> right
<kiko> I see
<kiko> OculusAquilae, done.
<OculusAquilae> kiko: thanks
<kiko> highvoltage, you can register a new edubuntu.cookbook if you like now
<highvoltage> kiko: thanks, i've passed the info on to the new maintainer
<Claudeir> opa
<Claudeir> alguem do Brasil?
<kiko> samaniego, english please
<kiko> (or #ubuntu-br)
<samaniego> ok
<samaniego> i dont speak english, but I speak portuguese, spanish, guarani, portuol, gauchs, cears, and others brazilian languages. sorry!!!
<bradb> ddaa: It seems to me that the register_branch xmlrpc API allows the registrant to make that branch owned by anyone in the system, right?
<ddaa> in theory no
<ddaa> I practice, I would have to read the code
<ddaa> in theory one can only make a branch owned by the authenticated user or a team it belongs to
<bradb> ah, right, i meant it can make anyone the /author/ of that branch
<ddaa> oh yes
<ddaa> just like the web UI allows that
<ddaa> it's a feature to allow registering a branch on behalf of someone else
<bradb> got it, thanks
<ddaa> and at least one user wants to keep that feature :)
<ddaa> (I wanted to remove that, but somebody explained to me he had a practical use of that feature)
<bradb> ddaa: What do you suggest for testing an xmlrpc api? (Beyond the plain view tests.)
<ddaa> bradb: did you read the discussion I had with mpool on the launchpad@ mailing list?
<bradb> yeah. i don't recall that mentioning specifics of how to do client testing. i know i can just write code, but i'm wondering if there's a simpler option.
* ddaa checks the discussion
<ddaa> which category of test are you thinking of: strict server-side, or client-server integration?
<bradb> ddaa: i want to have a full client test suite implementation. ideally something that smells like a doctest, so that it takes less work to make it human-readable.
<ddaa> When doing client-server integration, you would need to: setup the xmlrpc server (the test runner should do that), call the bzrlib API (the same that would be called by the CLI), and check that results are correct.
<bradb> this is for Malone, not bzr, btw
<ddaa> about doctests, our quality czar do not like doctests very much, he thinks they tend to lead to inadequate test coverage.
<bradb> and the test runner does not setup the xmlrpc server correctly, aiui. SteveA knows more about how we were going to set up our test suite to handle xmlrpc tests.
<ddaa> I think that until that's fixed, you are a bit stuck to do client-server integration
<SteveA> bradb: the test runner doesn't set up any servers
<bradb> ddaa: when you wrote the branch stuff though, did you do any actual xmlrpc testing of it, or just ask the bzr guys if it actually worked when it was deployed?
<SteveA> it doesn't dispatch the way needed for xmlrpc
<ddaa> bradb: you're giving me way too much credit
<bradb> or plan c, waited to see if they screamed :P
<SteveA> anyway, for testing the xmlrpc API
<SteveA> we shall do doctests of the API
<ddaa> I just asked mpool to get the feature out, let him and SteveA talk about test coverage issues
<SteveA> showing calls to it, and with explanations of what the calls mean in the documentation
<SteveA> if anything requires doctests, a public API does
<SteveA> writing code is about communication, so i think doctests are a very fine way to start
<ddaa> bradb: my schedule does not have room for going out of my way to check what other people are doing. I just ask for the stuff I need, and the stuff we can easily do that I think sabfl wants soon.
<bradb> SteveA: yeah. what would be really useful to developers is if i could write python code to show how to script xmlrpc in python. that way even if they don't know how to do it, they need only read that doc and be on their way. right now, i have only a view doctest.
<ddaa> I leave it to SteveA and the reviewers to make sure that other people do their homework properly.
<SteveA> bradb: that's an interesting idea
<bradb> (of course, if they don't use python, oh well)
<SteveA> bradb: i think it would require an alternative Server implementation
<SteveA> bradb: so, you'd have testxmlrpc.Server('whatever')
<SteveA> and this would be a natural way to test it
<SteveA> we could do that today, actually
<SteveA> BjornT: what do you think of this?
<SteveA> brad's had a cool idea
* BjornT reads the backlog
<BjornT> what exactly are you proposing? would testxmlrpc.Server('whatever') use a special Transport to talk with the XMLRPC publisher?
<SteveA> perhaps.
<SteveA> testxmlrpc.Server would just work like xmlrpc.Server
<SteveA> but run in process to our functional tests
<bradb> BjornT: my goal, fwiw, is to write a human-readable doc containing xmlrpc client code that shows people how to talk to Malone via xmlrpc, so that even if the user doesn't know xmlrpc in python, this doc should be pretty much all they need.
* carlos -> out will be back later tonight
<SteveA> bradb: could be that a script testing against staging would be better
<bradb> perhaps, yeah
<BjornT> then it's probably best using xmlrpclib.ServerProxy and use a TestTransport or something like that. that would make it quite clear what's specific for the test.
<bradb> i imagine i would test it on a local server, but then the public doc could use a staging url
* bradb & # lunch
<mdz> bradb: why does malone still say that there's no security contact for Ubuntu packages, when there is ubuntu-security (and it's subscribed to security bugs)?
* SteveA pings kiko for an instareview sometime
<kiko> samaniego, portuol, heh :)
<kiko> SteveA!
<kiko> I am your man
<kiko> mdz, I think the reason is that there is no package-specific security contact. the UI could be clarified I guess
<mdz> kiko: package-specific security contacts are overkill
<mdz> I do not see them being used in a distro ever
<SteveA> a whui
<kiko> mdz, okay, maybe I am confused. where do you see security contacts?
* bradb returns
<bradb> Malone doesn't have package security contacts.
<bradb> Ubuntu has a security contact, as shown at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<kiko> so I am confused as well
<bradb> mdz: where are you saying that Malone says there's no security contact?
<mdz> kiko: +filebug
<mdz>  There is no  security contact for ubiquity in ubuntu   so no security contact will be subscribed to this bug.
<kiko> on in the package +filebug page?
<mdz> correct
<mdz> it is both a) a lie, and b) implies the existence of per-package security contacts
<kiko>  bradb 
<bradb> ok, that'd be a bug
<kiko> bradb, should be easy to pagetest too
<bradb> yer
* bradb reports bug 47544
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47544 in malone "Malone reports that a package has no security contact...DUH!" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47544
<mdke> elmo: off for dinner now, if you email me I will get back to you double-quick
<Bluekuja> matsubara: ping 
<delta> Hi.
<matsubara> Bluekuja: pong
<Bluekuja> matsubara: i received the mail for +priority bug
<Bluekuja> but i still get the error
<Bluekuja> I can't access that logged in as user
<matsubara> Bluekuja: the bug isn't fixed yet. I was asking what should be done for the +priority page
<delta> I'm having trouble with frequencies under the nvidia driver 87.62.
<delta> What could I do?
<Bluekuja> matsubara: oh okie, i thought there were news
<Bluekuja> matsubara: sorry then
<matsubara> delta: #ubuntu might be a better place to ask
<matsubara> Bluekuja: np
<delta> matsubara: ah.
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<Lord_Athur>  I need some cds, for me and for a lot of friends who want to use drapper, so I made requests two for some cds with different accounts, is that cheating?
<ddaa> GRAAAAH!
<ddaa> PQM SHIT FUCK ME
<Lord_Athur> im spanish and i don't understand you ddaa 
<ddaa> test suite for my merge has been running for 6 hours
<Lord_Athur> sorry
<ddaa> Lord_Athur: sorry, not addressed to you personally
<ddaa> Lord_Athur: I think technically that's cheating, but I guess there might be checks for that, on the postal adress
<ddaa> Lord_Athur: in any case, you can request the amount you need in a single request, as long as it's a reasonable amount
<Lord_Athur> oka
<Lord_Athur> can launchpad cancel my requests?
<ddaa> no idea, really
<ddaa> kiko: shipit question, can you handle?
<ddaa> Znarl: can you unstuck PQM please?
<Lord_Athur> i's the launchpad channel, nobody knows?
<Lord_Athur> *it's
<ddaa> somebody knows for sure, that does not mean that person is awake or available for chat
<Lord_Athur> you're right
<Lord_Athur> :)
<ddaa> your safest option is to post a support request
<ddaa> kiko: if you want your merges to ever go in, you'll need to get someone to kick pqm's balls
<elmo> ddaa: done
<ddaa> elmo: what you did does not appear to have had any effect
<ddaa> pqm still reports the same status
<ddaa> well, I do not care, somebody will surely complain about it eventually
<carlos> Lord_Athur: if you read the documentation at shipit.ubuntu.com, you would see a link to the FAQ page (http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq#head-7eef2db63e0a75424cdd663ee6f7b8eedcf19607)
<carlos> Lord_Athur: there you have an email address to send any issue you have with shipit
<carlos> Lord_Athur:  info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<carlos> send there your issue and it will be addressed
<carlos> I don't think you can cancel your order
<Lord_Athur> oka
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<carlos> Lord_Athur: if you need a lot of CDs, you should contact with the info@... address
<elmo> ddaa: it seems to be doing something else now at least
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<mdke> elmo: were you looking for me earlier?
<clahey> Hi, I work on Democracy Player and I'm investigating translation tools.
<clahey> I'm looking at Rosetta now.
<clahey> It looks like a decent interface.
<clahey> Does "Someone should review this translation" correspond to fuzzy translations?
<lifeless> IIRC, yes.
<clahey> If our project were to be translated on the Rosetta site, what is the procedure for getting new po files from our svn and committing changed po files to our svn?
<lifeless> you can get a tarball containing all the po files
<lifeless> so you just extract that in your source, add any new ones to svn, and commit
<lifeless> you upload the pot file to rosetta using a web form
<lifeless> I think the same goes for uploading fresh po files.
<clahey> Ah, it can't pull from our svn and commit itself?
<lifeless> at this point no. We have plans to do something along those lines though.
<clahey> We're looking for the minimum amount of manual intervention for those sorts of things.
<lifeless> well, having svn access raises a lot of security concerns. That one reason we have not got this done yet.
<clahey> Yeah.  Makes sense.
<Keybuk> lifeless: why does bzr always say "0 revisions pushed" when it creates a new archive?
<LarstiQ> Keybuk: I believe that has been fixed in bzr.dev recently
<LarstiQ> by lifeless even
<lifeless> Keybuk: its a bug in 0.8
<Keybuk> ok
<kiko> clahey, hey there! good to see you around
<kiko> clahey, so you're looking to use Rosetta?
<clahey> kiko: Looking at it.
<clahey> The lack of automation might be a showstopper.
<kiko> clahey, well, you /can/ automate the process somewhat
<kiko> what part of the automation are you looking for?
<clahey> Well, I'm specifically worried about what happens if there are translations from Rosetta and also someone commits to svn.
<kiko> you get both files and msgmerge them.
<kiko> that's pretty much standard handling, isn't it?
<clahey> Also, uploading stuff from svn sounds like a pain and a half.
<clahey> So, I like the idea of the web interface just working from po files that are in an svn directory.
<clahey> Then, when I run svn update, it'll do svn conflicts.
<clahey> I'm just looking into a whole bunch of ideas.
<kiko> I see. 
#launchpad 2006-05-31
<kiko> I don't see why uploading would be difficult -- it's a simple post to a form
<kiko> there are actually third-party tools that post for you IIRC
<clahey> It's a simple post to form for a tarball or do I have to post each po file?
<clahey> Oh, third party tools is cool.
<kiko> you can do either
<clahey> I do like the interface.
<kiko> tarball or pofiles
<clahey> Oh, posting a tarball wouldn't be so bad.
<kiko> we've got an XMLRPC UI that makes things slightly more convenient
<kiko> err
<kiko> a planned XMLRPC UI
<kiko> but in your case the main issue is really automating downloads.
<clahey> That's just downloading a tarball and expanding it, right?
<kiko> correct.
<clahey> Do you guys support individuals downloading and uploading po files so they can do their processing locally?
<kiko> sure
<kiko> that's one of the workflows rosetta supports
<clahey> And then it intgrates with what's there?  Cool.
<kiko> yes
<kiko> you also get to control who decides which translations are official
<clahey> Your UI is the nicest looking one I've seen.
<kiko> so you can have a trusted group of translators
<kiko> and then community translators can add suggestions for their posterior review
<clahey> Yeah, I saw that.  Very neat.
<kiko> thanks, it's been a lot of work to get there.
<clahey> Actually, we could totally make it so that editing the po files from svn wasn't an option.  If you want to edit a po file, you have to get it from rosetta and submit it there.
<kiko> there are already some products that use that policy
<clahey> I noticed there are suggestion areas.  If you're an official translator, do you get a checkbox you can mark so you don't have to copy it?
<kiko> jordi's the best guy to tell you because he is community ninja
<kiko> clahey, not yet, but there's a patch that does it -- there are some UI concerns with the way the form works that makes it a non-straightforward decision, but we will have an expedited review UI
<kiko> carlos is working on a change which allows you to zoom into specific strings and see their history, and all suggestions
<kiko> next steps from there are allowing for ajax-style navigation, and also for allowing one-click accepts
<mpt> kiko!
<kiko> oh-oh, what did I say!
<mpt> kiko, don't worry, you're not in *that* much trouble
<clahey> kiko: Cool.  We'll discuss it here.  Rosetta looks awesome.
<kiko> clahey, great to hear. be sure to let me know if you need anything.
<kiko> wtf is up with pqm
<kiko> ah I know
<kiko> it must be that lifeless is on a plane.
<sivang> dudes, how do I see translations by a specific person ?
<matsubara> sivang: /people/$person/+translations i think
* sivang checks
<kiko> sivang, you can't easily today. and +translations is rife with timeouts and it only indicates templates not actual translations
<sivang> yes, that is what I see now
<sivang> https://launchpad.net/people/nir78/+translations
<sivang> when I click a template, I see alist of people that translated there
<sivang> so we currently have no way to evaluate membership of people to translation teams...
<sivang> I kept sending them to do work on the Hebrew wiki, some of them did, some prefer to work through rosetta
<sivang> :-)
* sivang tries to think a way to evalute.
<sivang> how can I see then propsed translations?
<sivang> (by a specific person)
<kiko> sivang, ask them which translations they contributed to?
<sivang> I did, they did not respond. I will re-ask
<sivang> I mean, they told me "review my work on launchpad"
<kiko> tell them "yes, launchpad is as big as africa, so where? "
<sivang> hehe
<sivang> at least you don't get parasites like when you dip in african water :)
<kiko> that's a rumor 
<kiko> I have dipped and sipped from african water
<kiko> I only got friendly parasites
<sivang> and you don't have any hitch hiker with you? :)
<kiko> I prefer to call them friends
<sivang> some girl from here that went there, was digged a bite fly's cocon from her forehead. gross!
<sivang> anyway, back to happy things :)
<kiko> I got one of those in california
<sivang> serious?
<kiko> yeah. parasites exist even in developed countries!
<sivang> Well, sure, but not in the same quantities probably. anyway, how was it removed eventually?
<sivang> and what are those so called friend you say you dragged with you from their comfortable home on Africa? :)
<lifeless> bye guys, me-> London
* sivang emailed the dude to send specific links of his translation suggestions.
<sivang> lifeless: easy flight!
* sivang goes to read about pagetests finally
<sivang> kiko: do you have an idea if the pre-knits rocketfuel-get scripts are still applicable? or should I just use the instructions in RocketfuelToKnits, I don't have any branch I need to keep or so.
<sivang> hmm, bzr upgrade takes a while over my checkout branch
<sivang> and the disk howls
<sivang> hrm, still converting
<sivang> I hate sever drop off
<sivang> server, even
* sivang wonders when bzr upgrade will finish
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<elmo> who's responsible for bzrsyncd on gandwana?
<BehemothNet60137> question
<Gigawatts> i have now done the beginning of the registration process to ship ubuntu cd's twice
<Gigawatts> and i never recieve an email
<Gigawatts> and i know the email address is correct
<mpt> spiv / jamesh / lifeless, skype call to discuss the next stage of MaloneSimplifications?
<mpt> hmmm, spiv and lifeless aren't here
<jamesh> mpt: sure.
<mpt> brb
<stub> Gigawatts: Could it be that you or your ISP think it is spam and are dropping it?
<stub> I can give you a gmail invite if you want to test with another account
<mpt> jamesh, "The reviewer must send in a small summary of the call (no more than a paragraph or so) including the time the call took to the lp-reviews list"
<jamesh> mpt: thanks
<mpt> argh
<mpt> stub, ETA for fixing login on staging?
<stub> mpt: Today if I can get my damn branch to land (broken behavior was being relied on by a load of our tests, so fallout :-()
<stub> mpt: Actually, I can do a quick fix. Hang on...
<stub> mpt: Ok - that should fix it (the same way that production happens to be working fine with this bug)
<stub> Logging into staging will probably kill your production session information though so don't try and use both at the same time
<stub> or it might work... dunno
<mpt> thanks stub
* stub wonders htf he can control his music volume seperately to his gaim alert volume
<spiv> mpt: sorry, was at lunch
<Gigawatts> opps, sorry, was away for awhile
<Gigawatts> stub, i checked my spam box, and nothing
<Gigawatts> it was a hotmail account
<Gigawatts> so i dont see a reason for it to not work, although i could try my gmail account also, see if that fixes it
<Gigawatts> ok, well it worked instantly with gmail, wierd
<Gigawatts> wonder why it doesnt work with hotmail?
<stub> Maybe it is just taking time, maybe they are dropping the email outright rather than putting it into your spam folder. No idea.
<Gigawatts> ok, well thankyou, and you might want to investigate why the emails arent going through to hotmail accounts
<Gigawatts> adios!
<SteveA> morning
<troy_s> need a launchpad guru again
<SteveA> hi troy_s.  what's up?
* mpt_ sighs
<mpt_> Whenever I try to merge two of our overly-granular pages I disappear into a maze of classes and interfaces
<stub> Welcome to Zope3!
<stub> ============
<stub> You are in a maze of classes and interfaces, all alike.
<spiv> > kill metaclass
* spiv -> yoga
<carlos> morning
<sivang> morning all
<sivang> does anyone know if bzr upgrade --format=knit of a -built tree should never finish on a 1.8G laptop with 1G ram ? I left it over night to do so, seeing now it still did not finish. It basically brought the machine to a complete halt, and I had to switch to a VT to kill gdm an drestart it. (that was my only way out since X/GNOME were unresponsive)
<sivang> I did so since I wanted to workaround having to re-checkout in the knit format
<ddaa> wow
<ddaa> you mean knit conversion of the launchpad tree?
<ddaa> it's expected to take a very large amount of CPU and RAM
<sivang> I see
<ddaa> sivang: the proper upgrade procedure is to get the new knit-based launchpad, use it to prime a repository
<sivang> so my machines didn't even stand a chance against it?
<ddaa> then branch your existing weave branches in that repository
<sivang> yes, I will do that now, but since my net connection is so crappy over the last couple of days,I figured to convert it on this laptop :)
<ddaa> so you only effectively convert what code you have outstanding
<ddaa> I do not know if your laptop stood a chance against it
<sivang> yes, this is what RocketFuelToKnits descrbes, but since I Have not any outstanding code I thought to give it a try
<ddaa> it is certainly possible to tweak the conversion code to change the RAM/CPU tradeoff
* sivang notes laptop got hot to the point it could not be touched in either the upper or back part of the left kbd part where the CPU lies
<ddaa> from what you describe, you went out of RAM
<ddaa> sivang: how much swap do you have?
<sivang> seems so, machine became completely unresponsive
<sivang> 1831368
<sivang> hmm, I should probably allocate some more
<ddaa> too much swap prevents the OOM killer from kicking in, which can lead to severe thrashing even if the runaway code does to have very good cache behaviour
<ddaa> sivang: nope, less swap is better
<sivang> ah
<ddaa> when the kernel runs out of VM, it pick and SIGABRT a process
<ddaa> (or something like that, maybe not strictly SIGABRT)
<sivang> ah, but when swap is too big then it won't do that? even if it gets filled?
<ddaa> Here, I have 1GB of RAM and roughly as much swap, and I never run out of VM unless something is quite wrong.
<ddaa> sivang: the problem is that when the swap is too big
<ddaa> it takes a long time to fill the VM
<ddaa> and unless the runaway process has very good behaviour with only needing new pages, that times grows explosively with thrashing
<sivang> ddaa: that is , substantially bigger then the physical size? I only have like twice swap as my physical ram.
<ddaa> YMMV
<sivang> I see
<ddaa> in my personal experience, with 1GB RAM, 1GB of swap is a good value.
<ddaa> though I could probably get away with less, as it's never nearly full on normal usage
<sivang> I will reduce it to this value, but not retry converting here :)
<ddaa> sivang: hint
<ddaa> are you using evolution and spamassin?
<sivang> evo yes,
<sivang> the latter no
<ddaa> I noticed that when Evo crashes, it tends to leave rogue spamd processes around, that slowly eat your VM
<sivang> hmmm, interesting
<ddaa> dunno if the problem applies with other setups
<ddaa> slowly, as in a few MB for each rogue spamd. That become quite significant after a week (and a dozen crashes) of normal use...
<sivang> hmm, what is port 48064 and port 46454 ? I did netstat before I stop that trashy process to see if something is connecting to the machine , and found those too
<sivang> ddaa: Well, I usually tend to shut off my machine after finishing, so I don't think I will have too much opportunity to run into this
* SteveA wonders if mpt_ is still around
<carlos> ddaa, sivang: you would need a bit more than 1GB of SWAP if you want to do suspend to disc
<ddaa> point, I do not suspend to disc as it did not wake up when I last tried...
<ddaa> and suspend to ram works fine
<carlos> ddaa: yeah, I have the same problem... but it used to work ;-)
<carlos> and i hope it will work again at some point
<ddaa> think the distro guys could use some hardware
<ddaa> I also had a regression in firegl accel spport in the radeon driver, needed to use the fglrx crap to get it back :(
<mpt_> SteveA, yo
<SteveA> hello mpt_ 
<SteveA> are you around for a voice call, or done for the day?
<mpt_> SteveA, a voice call would be good, since this'll be the last chance for a couple of weeks
<SteveA> okay, let's do it
<mpt_> ok, brb
* sivang -> back
<sivang> ddaa: using rocketfuel-get should still be okay for getting the knitted checkout? as its just rsync out, should not be affected by it right?
<ddaa> I do not use rocketfuel-get
<sivang> ah
<ddaa> but if it uses rsync, it should give you the same branch
<ddaa> (a checkout is a different thing)
<sivang> yes
<carlos> jamesh: hi, do you owe me a review.... how's it going?
<carlos> sivang: yeah, it should work. I use it and it works ;-)
<carlos> sivang: first time will take a lot of time because the changes are huge
<sivang> carlos: yes, almost like a new checkout probably :)
<carlos> sivang: I guess
<sivang> at least I'm downloading at 190KB/s , my net connection has stabilized a bit
<stub> SteveA: Do I need to look into that SQLObject permissions thing?
<ddaa> yay, third cscvs merge in 24 hours sent :)
<stub> ddaa: I killed your last one maybe three hours ago - there was a hung 'nc' process. Seemed like old times ;)
<ddaa> well, it succeeded
<ddaa> it's the same old cvs server spawning crap
<SteveA> stub: if it's something you can fix, then sure.  be nice to know what caused the problem.
<stub> Wow... must have just been blocked waiting for all the children to be reaped, and killing the process unblocked it.
<stub> SteveA: I might fix it, or I might make it worse. Imagine lifeless as the technician and me a monkey with a large wrench to belt things with.
<ddaa> something about CVS sucking on cosmic magnitudes IIRC
<stub> SteveA: I have no hope of determining the cause
<SteveA> stub: whatever... i hope lifeless will get time to look into it when he arrives in london
<SteveA> i don't think it is causing a serious problem now
<stub> ok. if it isn't blocking I'll leave it.
<ddaa> or ask lifeless to stop using that paranoid umask of his on chinstrap
<SteveA> umask?
<SteveA> that reminds me of an ubuntu logo idea someone came up with
<ddaa> IIRC his DC accounts have a umask looking like 077
<ddaa> which caused me no end of grief back when we needed to work on the same files
<ddaa> but maybe I'm just completely off the mark
<mpt> Wow, why is PQM taking so long
<ddaa> stub: if the nc hangs keep causing problems, the issue is the local pserver spawning in the cscvs test suite. But I have no off-hand idea how to fix it.
<ddaa> I remember looking at it in the past and concluding that it just was not fixable
<SteveA> i'm unhappy about cscvs testsuite flakiness blocking launchpad commits to pqm
<ddaa> SteveA: isn't pqm supposed to kill test suite runs that make no progress?
<ddaa> that would mitigate that sort of issue
<SteveA> i know that the idea has been discussed
<SteveA> but i don't believe it does so right now
<SteveA> is it possible to disable the specific cscvs tests that are causing this problem?
<ddaa> Dunno off-hand. That might be a testing infrastructure that's needed by a lot of important tests.
<ddaa> At least, that's needed to test the native pserver client implementation
<ddaa> which is like a very critical piece of code
<SteveA> is it tested on every launchpad commit to pqm?
<ddaa> Supposedly.
<SteveA> yet, the pserver client is independent of launchpad
<SteveA> entirely so
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> well
<SteveA> so, let's have that *not tested* on launchpad commits
<ddaa> not entirely
<ddaa> it's dependent on things like symlinks in ./lib
<ddaa> but nothing major
<SteveA> it is dependent on no rogue "rm -rf /" in the launchpad code
<SteveA> ddaa: are you able to make it so that the pserver client is not tested when we commit to launchpad?
<SteveA> yet it is still tested when its code and code it actually depends on are altered
<ddaa> that would require some action from lifeless
<ddaa> in altering the pqm config
<ddaa> also, I think you t
<ddaa> should discuss the issue with him, since he knows the code
<ddaa> so he has a handle on both ends of the problem
<SteveA> okay.  please disable these cscvs tests for now.
<SteveA> they are causing an immediate problem with all other launchpad developers
<ddaa> okay, I'll look at how to separate them out of the main test suite
<SteveA> tests are good.  but in order to be enabled, they must not cause a bad effect on the rest of the processes, particularly, they must not have any effect on stuff they don't depend on
<SteveA> thanks ddaa
<ddaa> would be nice if unittest grokked skipped tests :/
* SteveA --> lunch
<malcc> kiko, BjornT: Ping?
<BjornT> hi malcc 
<malcc> BjornT: I'm hoping to get a review today on malcolmcleaton/launchpad/soyuz-pagetests-update, SteveA is tied up and suggested one of you guys might be able to help
<BjornT> malcc: hmm, i don't think i have time to do it today. i'm on vacation today, and i have some other things planned. i'd be happy to do it tomorrow, though.
<malcc> BjornT: Thanks, I'll come back tomorrow if I still need someone.
<ddaa> SteveA: I think I can actually fix the problem with a trivial patch
<ddaa> the nc invokation is used to setup a network-listening cvs server, needed for the tests that test that the native client can actually setup a TCP connection, as opposed to the protocol tests that pipe to a local server (which already has TERM-then-KILL cleanup, that was needed in the past)
<ddaa> There's a wait in the code to let the test suite sleep some time until nc had the time to run. I think the breakage happens when the sleep is too short and the connection attempt fails, then nc sits waiting for a connection, and the test suite sits waiting for nc.
<ddaa> the nc command looks like "nc -l -p 2401 -e path-to-server-script"
<ddaa> adding a "-w 60" in here should prevent the lock up, nc sees no network activity for 60 seconds, it will terminate
<doko_> carlos: ping
<carlos> doko_: pong
<doko_> carlos: can we look at the OOo translations next Tuesday afternoon?
<carlos> look for any possible problem?
<carlos> sure
<carlos> doko_: what time?
<doko_> carlos: after your fiesta^Wlunch?
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> ok
<doko_> fine, which time?
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<carlos> doko_: 14:00 UTC
<carlos> Yannig: hi
<doko_> carlos: ok
<stub> Thats twice in a row it looks like pqm completed but blocked waiting for one last nc process to die
<ddaa> I'm on it
<ddaa> There's also an obvious bug in the process reaping code
<stub> Yup.
* carlos -> lunch
<SteveA> re
* bradb wakes up
<mdz> cprov: as part of the edgy test, did you do any dapper-updates uploads?
<mdz> cprov: we'll have several to do shortly after the release
<ddaa> anybody remembers the magic python to quote file names in shell scripts?
<cprov> mdz: no, but should work as we have breezy-updates currently
<cprov> mdz: send me one of them, I can process it right now
<ddaa> another silly question, is there an reliable way of telling that a process is listening to a port without actually opening a connection?
<malcc> I think lsof will tell you, but I don't remember the exact dead chickens
<ddaa> malcc: I mean, in a programmtic way that might get through into a test suite in rocketfuel
<malcc> malcc: Oh :(
<malcc> ddaa: Oh :(
<malcc> malcc: Why are you talking to yourself you idiot?
<ddaa> the specific problem is starting a nc-based server and having to wait until nc has started listening
<ddaa> if we connect an close the connection, we have consumed the server
<ddaa> and we cannot use the server script to signal us, because it's only execed after nc has received a connection
<ddaa> I got it
<ddaa> nc -l -p 1234 -v
<ddaa> then read on stderr
<ddaa> when it is actually listening, it will tell us
<mdz> cprov: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/dapper-updates/
<mdz> bradb: ubuntu-security is subscribed to this bug via one or more of its duplicates: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/43012
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43012 in ubiquity "crash creating partman question dialog" [Major,Fix released]  
<mdz> bradb: how do I find out which one and fix it?
<bradb> mdz: there's no automatic way. you'd have to click each dupe in the dupes portlet to find out. but teams can't be unsubscribed from bugs, unfortunately.
<bradb> mdz: i'm curious, why does ubuntu-security not want to be subscribed to the dupe target?
<cprov> ddaa: why not the usual approach ? if you want to test a server, probe it with the client. Not sure if your goal is to test the system "bind" or other system connection framework.
<cprov> mdz: ok
<ddaa> cprov: because it does not work there
* bradb guesses it was a non-security security bug or something
<ddaa> ddaa: we are setting up cvs pserver in the test suite using nc
<ddaa> cprov:: we are setting up cvs pserver in the test suite using nc
<cprov> ddaa: oops, then you make your point.
<ddaa> to test that our native client can establish a TCP connection
<ddaa> so it's a single shot gun
<ddaa> is somebody available to review the patch to stop the cscvs test suite from blocking pqm?
<cprov> ddaa: yes, i guess the popen('nc') can, at least, probe something is listening the socket in question, however doesn't ensure things will work as expected.
<ddaa> popen
<ddaa> live in the 21st century
<ddaa> use subprocess :)
<mdz> bradb: the bug has nothing to do with security
<ddaa> nah, I got it, we needed nc to somehow signal us once it's listening, and the -v option does just that
<mdz> bradb: they can be unsubscribed via the mail interface, which you can see in the comments I tried to do, but I didn't realize it was implicitly subscribed
<mdz> bradb: perhaps unsubscribing a team should walk the duplicates and unsubscribe there as well?
* bradb didn't know you could unsubscribe others via the email UI. that's sort of a bug, maybe. as for a solution to this specific problem, i'll have to put some thought into it.
<mdz> bradb: when we are inconvenienced by a bug for months, and then discover a workaround, it is discouraging for that workaround to be referred to as a bug :-P
<cprov> mdz: works, https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+queue
<mdz> cprov: built and published already?
<bradb> mdz: it's kind of a bug, IMHO, but my initial thought is that both the web ui and the email ui should allow you to unsubscribe yourself or teams of which you're a member, like the bug contacts ui.
<mdz> bradb: I'm a member of the security team
<cprov> ddaa: popen() was just to save types, however reliying on 'nc' syscall for test is a more last century thing than popen ;)
<ddaa> give me a better way to set up a TCP-listening cvs pserver
<cprov> mdz: not so fast, it's only in NEW, but should flow correctly
<ddaa> cprov: and it's not a syscall, it's the nc CLI :)
<mdz> cprov: why new, is the archive data on dogfood old?
<cprov> ddaa: ohh another last century feature, pserver ... nevermind, do whatever you need to do
<cprov> mdz: it's a 18th May copy
<ddaa> cprov: you're right
<ddaa> I'll drop cvs support in cscvs
<ddaa> who cares about that old stuff anyway?
<cprov> ddaa: you started it by blaming popen, remember ? okay, let's stop the noise
<mdz> cprov: how do we open dapper-updates?
<mdz> cprov: (in production)
<mdz> or is it open already?
<cprov> mdz: by releasing dapper (setting dapper state to released)
<mdz> cprov: we can't do it earlier?
<cprov> mdz: let me check, probably by setting it to frozen
<ddaa> SteveA: nc hang bugfix for review: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileItA9m9.html
<cprov> mdz: no, currently you can't, EXPERIMENTAL, DEVELOPMENT and FROZEN are considered open, 
<cprov> mdz: so you can't upload for UPDATES & SECURITY in a opened release.
<cprov> mdz: you can try to fix it for next releases (for this is too late I guess), adding an intermediate state, but I'm not sure about the use-case, can you describe it to me ?
<cprov> mdz: why can't we ship the changes that we alredy have in RELEASE ? does it happen any release or is a special case for dapper ?
<mdz> cprov: we have some fixes that only affect upgrades, and not CD images
<spiv> ddaa: I see cscvs stuff merged finally -- was the difference just lifeless's change to the pqm config to use check_merge?
<mdz> cprov: we want to put them into dapper-updates now, rather than waiting until after we release CD images, so they have time to build etc.
<mdz> and are ready when we put out the release announcement
<cprov> mdz: I see
<ddaa> spiv: yes, and some admin action to kill runaway processes created by the cscvs test suite...
<spiv> ddaa: hence this change involving nc?
<ddaa> spiv: yup
<ddaa> spiv: SteveA wants me to disable some of the tests, but I think I can just fix the problem
<ddaa> needed to have a closer look and actually read man nc
<cprov> mdz: pockets concept isn't able to model such workflow as well, maybe it's an extra reason to change it soon
<spiv> So long as the sourcecode/* checks are generally run, I don't care how it's fixed ;)
<cprov> mdz: I'll add a note about this issue to be discussed in Paris, unfortunatelly it's the best we can do right now
<SteveA> ddaa: in the mid-term, i want better test dependencies
<SteveA> so that we're running the tests that make best sense for a given merge to pqm
<ddaa> running all the tests all the time is a feature
<ddaa> as it allows quickly catching when environment changes break some rarely modified code
<SteveA> it's a misfeature
<SteveA> if you're concerned about rarely modified code like that, then a special cron-job should submit requests to pqm weekly to test it
<SteveA> but it shouldn't burden everyone with testing the code all the time, "just in case"
<ddaa> I punt to lifeless
<kiko> malcc, how may I help you?
<ddaa> nothing in cscvs depends on launchpad by design
<ddaa> in the same way as nothing in pybaz, or importd, or a number of third party libraries
<malcc> kiko: It's ok, the ping was for a quick review but SteveA took it on
<mdz> cprov: ok, thanks
<ddaa> stub: it looks like pqm needs a gentle nudge again
<ddaa> elmo: pqm ping
<kiko> hey spiv: is there a way to pdb-step through a failing test
<kiko> ?
<kiko> in sqlobject?
<spiv> kiko: with py.test?  probably.
<kiko> oh, --pdb
<elmo> ddaa: ?
<kiko> spiv, do you have a moment for a drive-by sqlobject review?
<spiv> Does putting "import pdb; pdb.set_trace()" not work? ;)
<ddaa> elmo: pqm looks like it's stuck
<spiv> kiko: sure.
<ddaa> can you have a look and tell us what you do?
<elmo> killed the nc
<ddaa> elmo: thank you, it's unstuck now
<ddaa> there's a patch in the queue that should tame those rogue nc
<stub> beat me
<kiko> spiv, can you explain to me how the "implicit ID column" works in SQLObject?
<spiv> kiko: you mean how you don't need to do "id = IntCol()"?
<SteveA> stub: hello
<kiko> spiv, exactly. it then appears that the "id" column is not present in _SO_columnDict
<kiko> which forces me to hack around it :-(
<stub> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> stub: niemeyer just pointed out that newInteraction() gets a stack trace on every call, in upstream Zope 3
<SteveA> stub: removing this call should speed up ftests
<SteveA>  lib/zope/security/management.py, line 91
<spiv> kiko: right, it's special-cased pretty throughly.
<SteveA> it is used only for debugging 
<kiko> spiv, isn't that the most stupid thing ever?
<spiv> kiko: a bit, but it is pretty fundamental to how SQLObject works.
<stub> Maybe. I suspect it won't be terribly noticeable though for launchpad as it will be overshadowed by db access, librarian startup/shutdown etc.
<kiko> spiv, okay, I have a patch which does everything and includes icing on top
<SteveA> stub: you gonna fix librarian startup/shutdown?
<cprov> kiko: instareview on https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileX4bXAN.html ?
<cprov> kiko: will ask dsilvers as well, maybe he remember some issue related to this
<stub> SteveA: Eventually, yes.
<SteveA> please sooner rather than later
<SteveA> faster test runs speed *everyone* up
<stub> SteveA: My trivial fix involving stopping invalids authenticating has grown with all the fallout. Shall I stick it in your review queue or general?
<spiv> Using malone's email interface for an extended conversation makes for some pretty ridiculous subject lines!
<stub> spiv: You are allowed to edit the subject line ;)
<kiko> spiv, that's a bug
<kiko> spiv, btw: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filemuQjOv.html                   
<kiko> spiv, fixes prejoin for SQLRJ and SQLMJ and also fixes orderBy the RIGHT way.
<kiko> all tests pass
<spiv> stub: I do, but further replies keep making it silly again anyway ;)
<spiv> Not that "all tests pass" is much guarantee of anything with SQLObject...
<SteveA> stub: i'm not going to look at it for a couple of days, if so
<ddaa> spiv: there must be a missing negation somewhere in that sentence
<stub> I'll move it then
<ddaa> spiv: nevermind ;)
* ddaa leaves for the gym
<kiko> spiv, well, orderBy is pretty fundamental I think. the special-cased if is stoopid
<kiko> s/if/id
<malcc> Somebody remind me where I can view the pqm queue?
<kiko> malcc, pqm.launchpad.net
<ddaa> watch lynx --dump http://pqm.launchpad.net/
<ddaa> stick a -n 60 in there too
<spiv> kiko: Rather than a sequence of "if self.feature_foo: results = results.feature_foo(self.feature_foo)", can we replace that with just passing some keyword args to the select results?
<malcc> ddaa: Thanks
<spiv> kiko: something like results.clone(prejoins=self.prejoins, orderBy=self.orderBy, ...)
<spiv> kiko: I'm guessing the answer is "no, it's not quite as simple as it looks", but just in case...
<kiko> spiv, i'll give it a go, let me check what the defaults are.
<spiv> (I could almost imagine letting FooJoin take **kwargs that it will pass through to results.clone(**kwargs))
<kiko> okay but that's a larger change
<kiko> yes, it works
<spiv> If it's more complex, it's probably not worth it.
<spiv> It's more likely to have unexpected side effects too.
<spiv> Ah well.
<spiv> kiko: I'll take the rest of this review to email.
<kiko> spiv, I'll get you a new diff
<spiv> Heh, ok.
<kiko> spiv, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filetl1mio.html
<kiko> stub, please remember to clean up the dupe shipit queries so we can have a fresh oops report tomorrow
<kiko> spiv, looking that bad?
<spiv> kiko: nah, I spent a bit of time going "that's wrong! rant, edit, ... oh, it's actually only slightly wrong, delete that and put small comment there instead."
<spiv> ;)
<kiko> nothing gives you the same pleasure as deleting bits of horrible code
<matsubara> kiko: stub already did it. I talked to him early today.
<kiko> ah rock on
<spiv> kiko: review sent
<kiko> thanks!
<spiv> kiko: btw, when prejoin stuff going to be submitted to upstream?
<spiv> kiko: was it prejoins or something else jdahlin was going to push upstream?
<kiko> prejoins, yes
<kiko> he has some nokia work to finish off this week and then he was going to do it
<spiv> Cool.
* bradb & # lunch
<ddaa> the cscvs code makes pychecker crash...
<ddaa> how ironic
<spiv> ddaa: that's not as unusual as it should be :(
<spiv> pyflakes is less flaky
<ddaa> pyflakes does not report pep8 outrages
<ddaa> btw, nice trick: python -tt `which pyflakes` file.py
<ddaa> checks for flakes and tabs in one command
* ddaa leaves
<elmo> pyflakes is outrageously useless
<elmo> pylint is nice if you turn off some of the more random stylistic nitpicks
<ddaa> python is all about stylistic nitpicks
<spiv> And I'm sleepy!  G'night all.
<ddaa> the more you encode style into the law, the less people waste time arguing about style
<ddaa> pep8 is a great feature of python
<kiko> spiv, I hate SQLObject's stupid styles crap
<clahey> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+translations
<clahey> What does it mean "If Ubuntu is using launchpad for translations"?
<clahey> Don't we know that it is?  :)
<clahey> kiko: So, we'd like to try out rosetta.
<clahey> kiko: Do we just register as a product in launchpad, or is there an application process?
<clahey> kiko: Oh, does Rosetta handle plural forms properly?
<carlos> clahey: what do you want to try?
<carlos> rosetta usability? or translate your own project?
<clahey> carlos: So, I work on Democracy Player and we would like to translate our project.
<carlos> clahey: yeah, the gettext plural forms
<clahey> Excellent on plurals.
<carlos> clahey: I guess it uses .po files and gettext, right?
<clahey> So, I was hoping we could create a Rosetta project and then try out the interface for a day or two before we announce it to our people.
<clahey> Yep.
<clahey> I know that it would show up on the Rosetta pages before we announced it.
<carlos> clahey: you need to follow the instructions at wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ
<clahey> Oh, if I upload a new .pot file, does it do the msgmerge, or should I do that by hand and just upload new copies of all of the translations?
<carlos> clahey: we do the merge
<carlos> all .po files are updated automatically when you upload a new .pot file
<carlos> so translators will work always with latest strings
<clahey> Excellent.
<clahey> Do you happen to know what happens if we accidentally delete some strings from the pot file and add them back in the next upload?
<carlos> no translation will be removed
<carlos> they will be hidden until you upload the fixed .pot file again
<clahey> Perfect.
<clahey> Oh, so the policy page says that Rosetta translators will take care of the translations.
<clahey> What about the people we have that want to translate our app (or have already started?)
<clahey> Do we get to create accounts for them and mark them as official for our product?
<carlos> clahey: we encorage people to use Ubuntu translators teams
<carlos> clahey: they would join those teams
<carlos> and translate your product
<carlos> another option is leave it open to anyone to do translations
<clahey> So we can't create accounts for them, but you could?
<clahey> Ah, so either everyone can translate or only "Ubuntu translators team"?
<carlos> well, anyone can create their own account
<carlos> we have a third option
<carlos> create translation teams for your product
<carlos> but usually, we think is better to use Ubuntu teams
<carlos> clahey: but you have the last word on it
<carlos> you are the owner of your product
<clahey> Can we mark our text as translatable by either the Ubuntu translation team or our own?
<carlos> clahey: yes
<carlos> clahey: adding Ubuntu teams as a subteam of yours
<clahey> Cool.
<clahey> We can decide on which of those to do.
<clahey> I wonder if I can get a 639 code for Pig Latin.
<carlos> clahey: our FAQ has documented what do you need to do to get such iso code
<clahey> I'm filling out the form right now.
<clahey> I just need to get a source of lots of documents.
<clahey> Bible translation should help.
<clahey> Anyway, that's a waste of time.
<clahey> The FAQ isn't clear to me what to do once I've "mailed the upstream maintainers", which is of course, unnecessary as that's me.
<clahey> Well, the team I'm on...
<SteveA> hi.  anyone want to hassle me before i make dinner and then get back into the hacking-zone ?
* kiko hassles SteveA 
<SteveA> do i know you?
<kiko> you know who I am bru
<clahey> carlos, kiko: How do I submit a project?  Just register it under launchpad?
<kiko> clahey, yes. it is likely what you want is products/+new
<clahey> kiko: I'm asking one of my coworkers, Greg Opperman to take care of applying to that.  Thanks for all the information.
<kiko> no problem, feel free to ask further.
* bradb notes DistributionSourcePackage.__getitem__ is evil. /me sees why context/security_contactaldjasdfasd returns None. :)
<kiko> DSP is evil incarnate
<clahey> kiko: Oh my.  I just submitted to get pgl added to ISO 639.
<kiko> pig latin? really now
<clahey> kiko: I use it to test translation work and it would be helpful to me if it were an official language.
<bradb> matsubara: Is pqm hung on your branch?
<matsubara> bradb: I don't know I sent it a couple of hours ago and I'm not following its progress
<matsubara> bradb: doesn't seem to be hung
<bradb> A couple, i.e. six :)
<matsubara> hehe but there was like 5 others ahead of me on the queue
<bradb> ok, that would make more sense
<kiko> bradb, no, but the branch above it hung at the end
<bradb> ah
<kiko> and it is likely that it will hang as well
<kiko> and it is likely that the branch after it too
<kiko> and then maybe it will stop hanging
<bradb> kiko: I just saw your comment on bug 47544. i already submitted the fix to pqm.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47544 in malone "Malone reports that a package has no security contact...DUH!" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47544
<bradb> it wasn't taken, so i took it
<kiko> well done
<bradb> interesting bzr message: bzr: WARNING: Conflict adding files to lib/canonical/rosetta.  Not deleting.
<bradb> "I can't add files to this directory. Not deleting." wha?
<kiko> the message is bad
<bradb> I know what it really means, of course, but that was an interesting contradiction.
<kiko> I think it means that the directory was removed but you still have some ignored files in it.
<bradb> yeah
<clahey> kiko: Cool.  I've uploaded our translations.  They're just waiting for an admin.  Very cool.
<kiko> nice! carlos, jordi? can you take care of the upload?
<kiko> carlos, do you know why we have this horrible iterable API on POTemplate?
<kiko> carlos, I find it so completely absurdly incomprehensible
<ddaa> elmo: Znarl: ping there's a nc in need of killing in pqm
<ddaa> if the fix is right, it should be the last one
<Znarl> ddaa : Done.
<kiko> ddaa, hoping :)
<ddaa> I'm sure other test suite will find creative ways of screwing up
<carlos> kiko: hi, I'm back
<carlos> kiko: are you talking about POTemplate and POTemplateSet ?
<carlos> clahey: let me take a look...
<kiko> POTemplate
<carlos> POTemplate.__iter__ ?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> and __len__
<kiko> and __getitem__
<kiko> aka CRACK
<ddaa> mmmmmh, crack
<carlos> kiko: well...
<SteveA> remember what leonard cohen said
<SteveA> "give me crack and anal sex".  but remember that he also said:
<carlos> I don't think those are perfect, but could you give me some extra information about your point?
<SteveA> "there's a crack in everything.  that's how the light gets in"
<ddaa> that's why banging your head against the walls helps you see the light?
<kiko> carlos, use explicit method names. you should really only implement the iterable interface for stuff which is obviously iterable.
<carlos> kiko: you iterate over all messages that a POTemplate has
<kiko> carlos, that's just not a good enough reason. :)
<carlos> kiko: why?
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<carlos> kiko: you can iterate a list
<kiko> carlos, because unless there is a strong reason to /implement/ the iterable API, you shouldn't do it.
<carlos> and a POTemplate is a list of messages...
<kiko> and in this case, there is no strong reason.
<SteveA> mpt_: hallo
<kiko> you could reimplement it using normal methods
<kiko> and you'd survive with no harm done
<SteveA> mpt_: can i borrow you for some menus love?
<carlos> kiko: could you explain me why there is no strong reason, or better, give me an example of what do you think it's an strong reason?
<carlos> kiko: same thing for all __getitem__, __len__, __iter__, etc...
<carlos> you can always do it with normal methods
<SteveA> the main reason i can think of is
<SteveA> the contract for a single method is simpler
<SteveA> than remembering the interrelationships between these
<carlos> kiko: I'm not saying that you are wrong, I just want that you are able to give me a reason about why should I change it
<malcc> I would argue that a POTemplate is not "is" a list of messages, it "has" a list of messages, in terms of the is-a vs. has-a OO debate
<carlos> SteveA, kiko: Following that fact (I think I agree on that), why or when should we use the __iter__ or __getitem__ methods then?
<kiko> carlos, the convenience of using len() and iterating over it is less than the inconvenience of finding out it doesn't behave like a real iterable -- i.e. no append, indexed updating, etc.
<kiko> carlos, it communicates a weak truth
<SteveA> kiko: an iterable doesn't necessarily have these things
<SteveA> that's python
<kiko> I know
<carlos> malcc: the format is just a list of messages, nothing more, even the metadata is a message, but with our implementation is not completely true...
<SteveA> that's why we have interfaces and protocols
<SteveA> so, i don't buy the "weak truth" argument
<SteveA> i do buy malc's "is-a vs has-a"
<carlos> kiko: so you are complaining about missing methods that are implied if we use __getitem__ and __iter__, right?
<kiko> the potemplate is not just a box of strings
<kiko> it is a pretty complex creature
<kiko> saying it's an iterable implies it is a box of something
<kiko> that's my gut feeling over it.
<SteveA> kiko: that's the is-a vs has-a argument
<kiko> in part yes.
<kiko> in part what I'm saying is that iterables are/should be simple, because they imply they are simple containers, with fairly simple semantics. well, for some definition of fairly. :)
<SteveA> the "missing methods" thing we can do *if* you write an interface for a "standard launchpad collection"
<SteveA> and we start using that
<kiko> I am not suggesting adding append() to POTemplate!
<SteveA> i'll note that in my opinion, the Container protocol in Zope 3 causes more harm than good
<SteveA> so, care needs to be taken in standardizing interfaces to collections
<SteveA> i buy an argument of simplifying the API for potemplates etc.
<carlos> kiko: anyway, switch to explicit methods should be easy, as you can see, those special methods call other explicit methods already (or most of them do it)
<kiko> carlos, yeah, it should. 
<SteveA> i do not buy that iterables should be simple or that something being iterable implies it is a simple container with simple semantics
<kiko> it's not a priority, just something I found very confusing when reading the code.
<SteveA> although i'm willing to be convinced sometime
<kiko> SteveA, I maintain that complex iterables are asking for trouble, in my heart.
<carlos> what I'm not completely sure now is when should I use those special methods
<kiko> carlos, rule of them, never unless the class /is/ a simple container.
<carlos> because from what you told me, most of the time if you can use __iter__ is more or less when you have a list
<carlos> or a set
<kiko> right
<SteveA> ain't true
<carlos> in those cases, why don't just use a list or a set directly?
<SteveA> there are lots of iterators in python that aren't lists or sets
<SteveA> that's the point of having a separate iteration protocol in python
<kiko> wait
<SteveA> so that you can use things in for-loops directly
<kiko> I'm not against returning iterators
<kiko> or using generators
<carlos> SteveA, kiko: would TranslationImportQueue be a valid candidate for __iter__ ?
<kiko> but I am against a complex class implementing __iter__
<kiko> because the syntactic sugar isn't worth the confusion
<kiko> IMO no
<carlos> kiko: but that IS a list of elements
<carlos> is a queue
<carlos> and its only content is a set of elements
<kiko> so it /has/ a set of elements
<carlos> it fits the 'is-a' description that malcc was talking about
<carlos> I'm really confused
<SteveA> i think it is reasonable to __iter__ a queue
<kiko> it also contains a truckload and a half of code and attributes that are not directly tied to its function as a queue.
<kiko> it's not a simple queue
<SteveA> a queue is a basic data type and so passes *everyone's* tests so far
<kiko> not a knuth-style queue
<malcc> Yes, but its function as a queue is clearly its main one, hence its name
<malcc> I would be happy with a queue being iterable, unless there were issues in the ORM which made that painful
<kiko> not really
<kiko> the ORM is permissive!
<SteveA> kiko: this is going to require a specification if you want to make this launchpad policy
<kiko> anyway, I actually have a review to finish
<SteveA> and i'll want the code review team to have input on it
<kiko> I don't want to make it anything like that!
<carlos> kiko: it has no attributes at all
<carlos> kiko: only methods to operate its elements
<SteveA> i think it make be worth doing, if you find such code confusing
<kiko> carlos, errr, right I'm looking at TIQE :)
<carlos> kiko: ;-)
<kiko> SteveA, I started on this because I'm looking for len()s in our codebase that are triggering trouble, and len(self.potemplate) caught my eye
<kiko> but now I SWEAR I will go back to reviewing
<kiko> DND
<malcc> kiko: You don't want to go looking for trouble. You might find it :)
<carlos> kiko: I would be happy removing len(self.potemplate)
<carlos> I already removed len(self.pofile)
<kiko> malcc, yeah, jesus, SteveA and you are supposed to be in bed at this point
<carlos> because it was completely useless
<kiko> it was a completely harmless rant!
<SteveA> wem
<SteveA> i'm sure malc is cute
<SteveA> but i'm not takeing him to bed
* kiko shakes head
<carlos> ;-)
<SteveA> although jesus i'll make an exception for
<SteveA> and i don't know this "yeah" character
<kiko> fofl
<carlos> clahey: hi, around?
<clahey> carlos: Yep.
<clahey> Hi.
<carlos> clahey: could you tell me the translation domain you are using for your application?
<carlos> the one that gettext uses to find the translations
<clahey> One sec.
<clahey> democracyplayer
<clahey> Should I rename messages.pot
<clahey> ?
<carlos> no, don't worry
* ddaa is endlessly disturbed/amused with launchpad being so full of pot
<ddaa> it's probably to help mellowing down after the crack...
<carlos> clahey: ok, the .pot file is now imported and the .po files will be imported in 10 minutes
<carlos> clahey: https://launchpad.net/products/democracy/trunk/+pots/democracyplayer/
<clahey> How would a user go about translating to a new language?
<kiko> clahey, the list displayed is the user's default languages
<kiko> so I see English, French, Georgian, Italian, Polish and pt_BR
<carlos> clahey: they will get the option from their browser preferences/ languages spoken in their country or based on their preferences from https://launchpad.net/rosetta/prefs/
<clahey> Ah, that's why it lists the 4 languages we have translated already and Russian for me.
<carlos> clahey: right
<kiko> clahey, just because I'm your friend I've just added 10 pt_BR strings :)
<clahey> :)
<clahey> Excellent.  :)
<kiko> 109 strings is so easy 
<carlos> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileWKtqId.html
<clahey> Yeah, there'll be more.
<carlos> kiko: If you are not able to answer that question yourself... you wrote bad code or you don't remember the reason you wrote it that way ;-)
<kiko> carlos, I don't even remember my birthday
<carlos> kiko: :-P
<carlos> kiko: if you don't have a batch object
<carlos> you cannot return any link
<carlos> so you return the empty string
<carlos> that means that you use current url
<carlos> so if you are at http://foo.bar.com/something
<carlos> the link will be the same page
<carlos> I think it makes sense and thus, I'm doing exactly the same thing the parent class is doing ;-)
<carlos> kiko: anyway, I will answer that email and that concrete question tomorrow ;-)
<carlos> kiko: thanks for the review
<kiko> sure no problem at all
<carlos> clahey: all files are imported now
<carlos> clahey: and you are getting en_GB translations already...
<clahey> carlos: I saw that.  Crazy cool.
* carlos -> out 
<carlos> good night!!
<clahey> Do you guys run pofilter at all?
#launchpad 2006-06-01
<mdke> kiko, anyone, can you guys change team ownership?
<Burgwork> how do I change the ownership of teams in launchpad?
<Burgwork> oh, wait
<mdke> haha
* mdke slaps
* Burgwork sticks his tongue out
<kiko> mdke, yes.
<kiko> what's up?
<kiko> clahey, I don't know, but I don't believe we do!
<mdke> kiko: can you change wikiteam to Corey Burger pls?
<Burgwork> and this team https://launchpad.net/people/marketingteam
<mdke> now you're just collecting teams dude
<kiko> would it be possible for john to write requesting this change?
<Burgwork> no, both are owned by John Lambrechts, who hans't been seen for a while
<Burgwork> kiko, ^
<mdke> kiko: he's been inactive. He just had the idea for the team, then cleared off
<kiko> these are fairly big teams, so I worry about stepping on shoes
<kiko> do you guarantee I'll have no grief over this?
<mdke> i dunno about marketing, but for -doc I can vouch for Burgwork 
<Burgwork> if you do, I will take it all
<clahey> kiko: It'd be a cool tool.
<mdke> there is no conceivable problem for -doc, in any way
<kiko> clahey, /products/rosetta/+filebug :-)
<mdke> i mean wikiteam
<kiko> Burgwork, what's your LP id?
<clahey> kiko: :)
<Burgwork> corey.burger
<Burgwork> kiko, also, how do we rename teams?
<kiko> done
<Burgwork> neither the marketing nor the wiki team have ubuntu in their names
<kiko> Burgwork, change team details.
<mdke> heh ubuntu-wiki namespace is taken
<mdke> kiko: is there a policy on trying to grab namespaces of individuals for teams? (ubuntu-wiki, for example)
<kiko> not really
<kiko> but you should contact the user if it's an issue
<mdke> fair enough
<mdke> kiko: no address in this case
<Burgwork> hmm, no contact details, unless LP has one
<kiko> let me see.
<kiko> mdke, I'll rename him, one moment.
<mdke> that's the stuff
<kiko> the reason he's got that name is because his email is actually ubuntu-wiki@ something
<mdke> yeah
<mdke> it shouldn't do that
<mdke> bad launchpad
<kiko> and a chuck-peters already exists
<kiko> lol
<kiko> chuck-peters2 it is!
<mdke> kiko: how about prompting for a handle on the post registration page, instead of taking from email address?
<kiko> mdke, this problem derives from accounts we sniff via gina, poimport and uploads, so it's not that easy.
<mdke> kiko: well, I can reproduce it by doing the normal registration too...
<mdke> i think
<kiko> you can
<kiko> but that's not what I said. :)
<mdke> oh, I misunderstood then
<kiko> well, what I meant was was that /even if/ we fixed that part of the problem, automatically created accounts still need guessed names :-/
<mdke> sounds like a win though
<kiko> can't say I agree -- both the chuck-peters I just ran into were auto-created.
<mdke> kiko: right, but at the worst you solve some instances of the problem and keep others
<kiko> yeah, but we have larger problems, too. :)
<mdke> this is true
<mdke> I didn't mean that it was a big problem, just chatting
<kiko> yeah, I know
<kiko> it is a net win but it comes at some cost (changing the signup UI is non-trivial)
<mdke> I can imagine
<mpt_> hmm
<mpt_> How does one create a plural form based on which digit a number *starts* with?
<kiko> mpt_, luckily I don't have an answer for that
<mpt_> g'night kiko
* mpt_ wonders how plural forms work when a single sentence contains more than one number
<troy_s> Any gurus in the house?
<mpt> jamesh, how do I resolve the conflict "Conflict adding files to lib/canonical/rosetta. Not deleting."?
<mpt> Delete the directory?
<jamesh> mpt_: I don't know.  What did you do to trigger the conflict?
<mpt_> jamesh, merged rocketfuel
<mpt_> and the difference between this branch and (a previous version of) rocketfuel should be zero
* jamesh looks
<mpt_> Maybe it's related to the recently-fixed bug about canonical.rosetta being killed?
<jamesh> if lib/canonical/rosetta was removed, but you had non-versioned files in the directory (e.g. old .pyc files), then it might give an error
<jamesh> but that message looks a little weird
<mpt_> ok, deleting it works
<jamesh> you might want to report it as a bug
<jamesh> the message is misleading
<mpt_> ok
<mpt_> reported bug 47802
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47802 in bzr "Misleading "Conflict adding files", merging from branch where directory was deleted" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47802
<bradb> mpt_: bug 47764 ;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47764 in bzr "Confusing merge conflict message when directory removed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47764
<mpt_> eh
<mpt_> bradb, why do security contacts have their own zcml, while bug contacts are part of product.zcml and distribution.zcml?
<bradb> mpt_: Because security contacts can be easily described by the IHasSecurityContact interface, so I decided to put it in a separate file, where objects with bug contacts haven't been factored that way yet.
<mpt_> ok
<mpt_> bradb, yesterday I tried making a single "Bug tracking settings" page containing the "Uses Malone officially" checkbox, the "Bug contact" field, and the "Security contact" field
<mpt_> and I drowned
<bradb> drowned!
<bradb> how hard can it be?
<mpt_> well, to start with, security contacts use generalform while the others use editform
<mpt_> and they all use different classes that presumably have to be merged
<bradb> It might be easier to ignore what's there and just rewrite the view from scratch. It's probably about a half-hour's work, with tests.
<mpt_> ok
<bradb> (assuming a ready template)
<mpt_> yeah, it'll need a custom template
<mpt_> because there should be JS disabling the contact fields if you're not using Malone
<bradb> mpt_: Can we depend on JS? I think we should.
<bradb> But I can see the argument against requiring it.
<mpt_> no, if the checkbo was unchecked we'd just ignore values in the other field
<mpt_> the JS would be extra, preventing entry of values that will be ignored
<bradb> ok
<mpt_> bradb, next question: the status_widget line in bugtarget-macros-search.pt produces 5 * <input ... id="field.status" name="field.status.list" type="hidden" />
<mpt_> one for each bug status
<mpt_> and that's invalid, because they all have the same id=
<mpt_> Any ideas how to fix that?
<mpt_> (demo: http://localhost:8086/distros/ubuntu/+bugs )
<bradb> hm, that smells like a zope bug
<mpt_> one for BjornT, then?
<bradb> probably. what do you want the html to look like? no idea, presumably?
<mpt_> not sure
<bradb> er, i meant "no id", sorry
<mpt_> well, hmm
<mpt_> I don't know what the point of those hidden fields is in the first place
<bradb> mpt_: to memorize the current search filte
<bradb> r
<bradb> so that changing sort order works
<changlinn> How do I change my email address on Launchpad?
<mpt_> changlinn, click on the link to your name at the top right of any page
<mpt_> then in the box on the left, click "E-mail Addresses"
<changlinn> domestic blindness
<mpt_> changlinn, no, bad design :-)
<changlinn> heh
<mpt_> those links on the left look like global navigation
<changlinn> I had an interesting issue, my home mail server uses a few free blacklists, and it looks like the launchpad emails where blocked, sent it to work ok. But I get the ubuntu-au mailing list which is the same tld as launchpads mail server, I think the same server...
<changlinn> mpt_: they do
<mpt_> see y'all in a few days
<SteveA> hi
<carlos> morning
<ReMink> Hello !
<ReMink> I've created two user in launchpad. Can I delete an user ? Because there are problems with the nickname / email because with two user and the same information -_-
<ddaa> you can merge them
<ddaa> provided they are both registered using an email address you have access to
<ddaa> check the FAQ
<ReMink> Ok thanks you ddaa _o/
<carlos> BjornT: hi, around?
<SteveA> hi stub 
<ddaa> hey SteveA
<ddaa> looks like the process handling fix solved the test suite hangs :)
<stub> hi
<SteveA> ddaa: yay.  hurrah for ddaa's inventive solutions
<BjornT> hi carlos 
<carlos> BjornT: I'm not able to get one pagetest running with file uploads
<carlos> BjornT: I'm doing it following the documentation
<carlos> but our code is checking that the given object is a FileUpload
<carlos> and that check fails
<carlos> I'm not sure if its related to the way pagetest work
<BjornT> what are you doing exactly, and what error do you get?
<carlos> BjornT: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filetg6KV2.html
<carlos> BjornT: the code path that is executed: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filef1VDS8.html
<carlos> BjornT: the 'if not isinstance(file, FileUpload):' says that is not a FileUpload
<carlos> BjornT: and the page content renders the message 'The upload failed because there was a problem receiving the data.'
<BjornT> carlos: what documentation are you following? zope/testbrowser/README.txt is a good read, it tells you to use file_control.add_file(open(...), 'content/type', 'file-name')
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> BjornT: seems like it changed...
<carlos> BjornT: I'm using an old version
<BjornT> oh, maybe i looked in a newer version...
<carlos> BjornT: I was trying to prevent any merge from rocketfuel to give you a diff against the review you did for PoMsgSetPage
<carlos> but this branch is getting a lot of changes and I guess you would need a new review of it
<carlos> BjornT: should I merge and try with the new zope?
<BjornT> carlos: merging from rocketfuel won't help, i was looking in the testbrowser included in my own personal project, rocketfuel uses an older version. i'll take a look at what's wrong.
<carlos> In the mean time, I guess is ok to mix new style and old style pagetests, right?
<lifeless> hi folk
<BjornT> carlos: if it's blocking you, yeah, using a mix is ok.
* Kinnison finishes updating his aliases back to general LP ones
<Kinnison> Good morning Lunchpadders
<carlos> BjornT: ok, do you need a bug filed? if the answer is yes, what kind of information should I put there so you can debug the problem?
<carlos> lifeless, Kinnison: hi
* Kinnison guesses he can take this opportunity to clean up all his branches and change to whatever is considered best-practice for launchpad and bzr currently
<BjornT> carlos: a bug is probably good to have. the test snippet and the name of the view class that the page uses would be good to include.
<carlos> ok
<malcc> Kinnison: Are you back with us then?
<jamesh> SteveA: I was going to send a merge request for the sigusr1 stuff.  Do you want to look over the diff first? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileAhifk2.html
<Kinnison> malcc: I am
<malcc> Kinnison: Woo :)
<SteveA> jamesh: cool.  will look
<Kinnison> malcc: Go easy on me for a bit, I've gotta wind myself back into LP mode
<jamesh> Kinnison: don't forget to convert your branches to knit format then ...
<Kinnison> jamesh: Well, I can start fresh, is LP now knitted?
<jamesh> Kinnison: yeah
<Kinnison> Coolio
* Kinnison starts by blowing away all his grotty old weaved branches
<Kinnison> since anything I wanted to keep was merged
<SteveA> +"""The SIGUSR1 handler."""  <-- more descriptive module docstring please
<jamesh> Kinnison: you can be a guinea pig for https://launchpad.canonical.com/WorkingWithSharedRepositories if you want :)
<Kinnison> jamesh: I'll give it a read while my laptop's hard drive is going "OMG,WTF,RM-RF-HOW-MUCH?!?!?!!!!one!!11eleven"
<carlos> jamesh: hi, how's going? what's the review status of my bug-46459 branch?
<Kinnison> Is there a bzr 0.8 on chinstrap to prep the repo or do I have to prep it here?
<jamesh> carlos: just sent it.  Sorry for the delay
<carlos> jamesh: ok, thanks
<Kinnison> lifeless: have all the old ghosts been repopulated?
<Kinnison> lifeless: I.E. can I now remove my old converted-from-baz archives?
<jamesh> Kinnison: bzr on chinstrap is 0.8.  I believe there are still old ghosts in rocketfuel
<Kinnison> Right, I'll leave my old archives behind still
<SteveA> Kinnison: lifeless will be doing a mass convert shortly
<Kinnison> SteveA: I see
<SteveA> and will arrange removal of old data
<Kinnison> jamesh: So, should I init my launchpad-repo on chinstrap or on my machine?
<jamesh> Kinnison: do you have local copies of the branches you want to put in the repo?
<Kinnison> Consider me a clean slate
<Kinnison> I have no branches
<jamesh> probably easiest to create a repo on chinstrap, branch rocketfuel/launchpad/devel into it, and then do init+pull for each branch you want to migrate into the repo
<jamesh> after you've got all the revisions from rocketfuel in the repo, it should be relatively quick to import the other branches
<jamesh> then rsync it down (over the top of a similar repo if you want to save time)
<sabdfl> hey lunchpadders
<sabdfl> happy dapper day
<stub> sabdfl: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/ now needs gardening. I'm not sure if sparc should be flagged as 'official'.
<ddaa> damper drake, the waterproof operating system :)
<SteveA> Znarl: ping
<Znarl> SteveA : Pong?
* SteveA privmsgs znarl
<zoot_> hi there - i'm unable to create wiki pages on wiki.ubuntu.com despite being logged into launchpad already? any clues? i didn't creat a WikiWord login for launchpad, could this be the problem?
<ddaa> hey lifeless
<stub> You should be able to login using your validated email address and launchpad password.
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm looking at time.sleep in cscvs, there's one in CVS.Repository.get and one in CVS.WorkingTree.commit
<ddaa> I think we could get a nice test suite speed up by removing the one in CVS.Repository.get and adding one in CVS.Repository.Import
<ddaa> since get does not create a timestamp, but Import does
<ddaa> lifeless: am I missing something?
<zoot_> as per sub's comment... i did this, but get the error message: "sorry, wrong password". i've double checked my password and logged in/out of launchpad several times
* zoot_ oops, meant stub
<malcc> zoot_: And you definitely have your email address in the "name" box?
<malcc> zoot_: I always get confused and put my name in there
<zoot_> malcc: yes
<zoot_> malcc: aha! i thought that firefox may have stored a carriage return, as i cut'n pasted... so remove d stored password and manually entered it... voila! i'm in, thanks
<malcc> zoot_: You're welcome, anytime you need more suggestions which are nothing to do with the issue, I'm here for you :)
<koke_> hi all!
<ajmitch> hey koke_ 
<koke_> carlos, is there any way to get some kind of "language pack" of POs to review them locally?
<carlos> koke_: you can get the sourcepackage of the language pack
<zoot_> malcc: hehe... another one coming up... cannot save my prefs... but that's prob an issue on the server, or network latency :-D
<carlos> koke_: it should be a set of .po files
<koke_> cool
<koke_> I guess it's quite updated right now
<carlos> koke_: mawson.ubuntu.com/~carlos has also daily snapshots with updated .po files since the release
<koke_> thanks
<carlos> koke_: could you identify to ChanServ? I think I don't get your private messages
<koke_> :)
<koke> carlos, done
<Kinnison> Have we lost the ability to click on bug listing columns to sort by the column?
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> because it was unreliable
<ddaa> sorting was restricted to the current page, not the complete listing
<Kinnison> right
<SmileyLap> hey guys :D
<sladen> can one of the admins associate  https://launchpad.net/people/vmware-build  to the email address  vmware-build@vmware.com  The object has been created with no email addresses, which means that bugs can't be assigned to it
<carlos> sladen: is it a team?
<SteveA> "A new email was sent to 'vmware-build@vmware.com' with instructions on how to confirm that it belongs to you."
<SteveA> carlos: it is a Person in launchpad
<SteveA> although its name says "vmware-build team"
<carlos> shouldn't it be a team then?
<SteveA> no idea
<SteveA> quite probably
<kiko> good morning vietnam!
<cprov> good morning 
<lifeless> ddaa: there is an lp bug on this
<ddaa> lifeless: finished the patch, it's in the review queue, I'd be happy if you could give me quick review
<ddaa> lifeless: I cannot find the bug, any hint?
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cvs/+bug/12230
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 12230 in cvs "cvs checkout is racy, it wasn't in the past" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<SteveA> lifeless: i mailed about two strange error in the launchpad development bzr trees
<ddaa> lifeless: okay, my fix saves time.time() after checkout and commit and waits before commit.
<ddaa> lifeless: maybe I can avoid saving the timestamp before commit? That would yield some extra speed up
<lifeless> SteveA: lunchtime here, will look later unless its really urgent
<SteveA> lifeless: not urgent.
<SteveA> both are trees where bzr info or perhaps bzr status fails with an error
<SteveA> with one of them, i can reproduce creating that tree from pushing --overwrite another tree
<SteveA> meeting in 6 minutes
<Kinnison> SteveA: I guess I should attend :-)
<SteveA> wb
<jamesh> matsubara: did you see the weekly OOPS summary report?
<matsubara> jamesh: yes, thanks.
<kiko> jamesh, !!! very nice
<SteveA> LAUNCHPAD DEVELOPMENT MEETING
<stu1> Here!
<SteveA> Welcome to the Dapper Release Day launchpad development meeting
<kiko> yay
<jamesh> kiko/matsubara: I didn't turn it on for this week, but would the text version also be useful?
<kiko> me
<jamesh> me
<bradb> me
<stu1> Up to day
<BjornT> me
<stu1> production is working. Can I go now?
<carlos> me
<salgado> me
<matsubara> me
<kiko> jamesh, I'm not sure -- seems like it would be quite long, wouldn't it?
<spiv> me
<SteveA> stu appears to be suffering from premature interjeculation
<jamesh> kiko: I mean just to generate it and bung it on the web -- not mail it
<SteveA> mpt is on vacation
<SteveA> lifeless is in meetings in london
<kiko> jamesh, oh. I don't see a lot of advantage there..
<SteveA> cprov:  ?
<ddaa> I'm up to date, and almost here, I've got something cooking.
<cprov> me, sorry
<Kinnison> Sorry, I'm here
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA>  * Outstanding sysadmin requests
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (stub)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Staging2 (stub, kiko)
<SteveA>  * work-in-progress tag on PendingReviews (steve)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 8 Jun, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting: 8 June, same time
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
* ddaa is here for good with lunch on his lap
<SteveA> i'm behind
<kiko> I am not
<Kinnison> I'm starting back with launchpad today
<matsubara> i'm not up to date
<BjornT> i'm up to date
<carlos> I'm up to date
<ddaa> up dot date
<spiv> I'm up to date.
<kiko> I /am/ up to date. I am not behind, is what I'm not. :)
<salgado> up to date
<bradb> i'm up to date, but i'm wondering what happened to my may 25th report
<jamesh> I'm behind
<cprov> up to date
<stub> up to date
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * matsubara to mail the Launchpad list describing the requirements for merge messages
<matsubara> done it.
<SteveA>  * SteveA to report a bug about "display[ing bug numbers]  prominently in the email from pqm"
<SteveA> not reported.  i have various notes on how we want pqm to output things
<SteveA> so: MeetingAction: SteveA to write up braindump spec of how we want pqm to output stuff
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<matsubara> The hack to log requests is oopsing, as seen in today's oops report (OOPS-151C379). SteveA left a comment on bug 47034 saying it's already fixed. stub I presume that was fixed after (2006-05-31 09:47:43 UTC) the above OOPS, right?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47034 in launchpad "We should log URLs being processed at the start of transaction" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47034
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/151C379
<matsubara> hello?
<kiko> is it me you're looking for?
<stub> matsubara: The last fix I did was on Sunday, so that OOPS is valid if it occurred yesterday.
<matsubara> stuart
<SteveA> stub: is the encoding to UTF-8 of the request present in production?
<stub> SteveA: Yes
<kiko> SteveA, stub: could the input not be in something which is not valid UTF-8?
<kiko> i.e. some cp1252 chars above 160?
<SteveA> i suspect a zope bug
<SteveA> where although we're asking for unicode(request)
<stub> kiko: Possibly. Likely the exception is occuring trying to render REQUEST as unicode. There have been similar bugs before..
<SteveA> we're actually getting __str__ called at some place
<SteveA> so i suggest the code be changed to fall back to saying
<SteveA> "cannot print request" instead
<SteveA> and maybe also the URL
<SteveA> but not cause the request to fail
<malcc> Oops, forgot meeting. I'm here, and activity reports are up to date
<SteveA> hi malcc 
<SteveA> stub: what do you think?
<stub> I can't see anything in that OOPS report that is helpful :-(
<SteveA> jamesh: the Non-sql time  	-1000 ms  is curious
<ddaa> time-travel!
<stub> It is worth sticking an exception handler around it though to catch any eventuality. It would be nice if we knew about failures though :-(
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah.
<SteveA> stub: then log it
<jamesh> SteveA: especially since it is exactly one second
<matsubara> I don't know what's causing OOPS-150D31, but I reported bug 47515. It's happening quite frequently. The top oops from today's report. Does anybody know why this happen?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47515 in launchpad "RuntimeError while creating a new account" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47515
<SteveA> MeetingAction: stub to improve the request logging code to cope with UnicodeDecode errors and log stuff
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/150D31
<BjornT> it looks like HTTP_USER_AGENT contains a non-UTF-8 non-ASCII character
<kiko> BjornT, SteveA, stub: what BjornT said
<kiko> matsubara, I have no clue -- have you grepped to see where this comes from in the sourcecode
<SteveA> BjornT: care to fix it upstream in zope3?
<BjornT> SteveA: sure, i'll take a look at it.
<SteveA> there's probably an assumption that user-agent is ascii
<SteveA> no idea what the HTTP standard says
<matsubara> kiko: yes, but I didn't quite understand that
<SteveA> but it shouldn't cause zope to choke
* stub wonders how Bjorn can tell that
<SteveA> stub: it is in the oops report
<SteveA> HTTP_USER_AGENT	Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.0; Vodafone Espa\xf1a; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)
<matsubara> it's on webapp.authentication
<BjornT> well, the problem is that zope tried to decode the strings to unicode, and if it fails it leaves the string as it is.
<stub> Ahh
<stub> I was looking for a user name ;)
<kiko> BjornT, that sounds like a bug :-(
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, sort of. it causes a lot of subtle bugs, so it should be fixed somehow. i'm not sure exactly what the best fix is, though.
<kiko> BjornT, smash into unicode.
<kiko> there isn't anything else we can do
<jamesh> treat it as latin1
<kiko> you should warn() though
<SteveA> yeah, encode to unicode with "?" and log a WARNING level log message
* jamesh wonders if the spec says what encoding the headers are meant to be
<SteveA> not warn()
<SteveA> unless you mean log.warn
<stub> headers are latin1 if anything officially, and smashing anything that isn't would be warrented.
<kiko> SteveA, I did
<kiko> who cares about non-ascii user agents anyway?
<SteveA> stub: i think headers are ascii
<SteveA> not latin1
<kiko> they should be shot
<SteveA> but each header is encoded separately
<SteveA> there's a spec on our wiki about this
<ddaa> for any web spec, you can find a web MSIE variant that breaks it
<carlos> kiko: Spain is different....
<carlos> :-(
<SteveA> did we get https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-05-30/D31 understood?
<stub> My branch up for review changes this area, so I might have already fixed it.
<stub> (or made it worse ;) )
<SteveA> okay, so we'll see if it occurs again once stub's branch is rolled out
<kiko> stub, when should that message appear?
<SteveA> message?
<kiko> well, the exception
<SteveA> you mean, when do we get an oops like that?
<SteveA> when there's a person id in the session database
<SteveA> where that person id doesn't exist in the actual database
<SteveA> as a valid person
<SteveA> who may log in
<kiko> out of order sql?
<kiko> or just madness?
<SteveA> more likely a merged account
<kiko> stub, how does your code improve that?
<kiko> SteveA, merged account IDs are preserved.
<kiko> or do you not mean IDs, but names?
<SteveA> i mean ids
<SteveA> only one of the ids is preserved
<kiko> then I don't understand
<SteveA> the other becomes defunct
<kiko> uhhh
<kiko> "defunct"?
<SteveA> a merge is between two Person records
<SteveA> each has a unique id
<SteveA> one id remains as a valid person after merging
<niemeyer> Good morning!
<SteveA> if the other invalid id has a session going
<matsubara> All oops i've seen happening like that were on +newaccount page.
<SteveA> then we may see such a problem
<SteveA> but, let's see what happens once stu's code lands
<stub> SteveA: That isn't the problem as at the moment, if your account is merged you can still operate as the merged user
<stub> SteveA: What is happening here is someone had been logged into the staging database I think
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> so, changing cookies would help there
<stub> SteveA: And then switched to production. The same cookie was being used (again, fixed in my patch up for review). Or something like that (?)
<SteveA> okay.
<SteveA> matsubara: next issue?
<matsubara> The top exceptions for the week are: bug 40321(We should sanitize all values from the URL generated in the advanced bug search form.) which is not assigned; and bug 45601 which salgado is fixing.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40321 in malone "We should sanitize all values from the URL generated in the advanced bug search form." [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40321
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45601 in shipit "OOPS trying to Cancel the same request on two different tabs" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45601
<matsubara> who should I assign the first one? We should raise an UnexpectedDataFormat like discussed in a previous meeting?
<stub> We care about 45601? Doctor! It hurts whenever I do this!
<bradb> Why not just do normal widget validation?
* stub mimes something painful
<bradb> The data format is valid. The values are not.
<SteveA> UnexpectedFormData i think
<SteveA> is what we should raise
<bradb> ah
<SteveA> then we can have such errors categorized in the OOPS reports
<SteveA> so we can see where people are interested in fiddling with the URL query paramers
<SteveA> and decide if we want to be friendly in that regard
<SteveA> but the first step is to raise UnexpectedFormData
<carlos> SteveA: shouldn't add too its own page
<SteveA> pardon?
<carlos> so people don't see an OOPS
<carlos> page
<SteveA> i don't understand you
<kiko> yes
<carlos> but a 'broken data input'?
<kiko> matsubara filed that bug yesterday
<matsubara> a custom error page when UFD is raised
<kiko> crct
* ddaa hands kiko a fresh bag of vowels
<SteveA> i don't think we need a special page
<kiko> I think we do
<kiko> because people file bugs on oopses
<kiko> and complain on IC
<kiko> IRC
<SteveA> it is possible that there's a bug in our system that makes it not accept the data it is giving out
<kiko> and are generally confused
<SteveA> we cannot tell if it is a bug in our system or not
<kiko> it's a policy decision I feel
<SteveA> we could have a page that says "don't file a bug if you fiddled with the URL"
<kiko> users don't read
<kiko> that's not the way forward I feel
<SteveA> but it should still display the OOPS and say "do file a bug if you didn't do anything special"
<kiko> we just need to set a policy
<bradb> SteveA: How do you propose differentiating between when a UFD should be raised vs. normal widget validation (like entering a bogus assignee name?)
<SteveA> then, just a normal page will be fine
<SteveA> we can reevaluate it if we get lots of such spurious bugs filed
<SteveA> and in any case, having a clear UnexpectedFormData will make triaging such errors easy
<SteveA> just ask the reporter whether they fiddled with the URL
<SteveA> bradb: i think that is obvious
<kiko> UFD is when the user can't do something using the UI
<kiko> i.e. including a select option ID that isn't in the form
<bradb> kiko: ah, true
<kiko> or sending a string with 100 chars when the maxlen is 5
<SteveA> the edge case is when we do a production update
<SteveA> and we might get data produced by an old version of the form
<SteveA> that when posted causes an UFD
<SteveA> but, we can expect such things
<SteveA> they will be rare
<SteveA> matsubara: anything else?
<kiko> they will be pretty rare, production updates take a while
<matsubara> And last but not least, kiko, how's timeout work going?
<kiko> matsubara, so SQLRelatedJoin and friends are almost there -- two more hours of work and done
<kiko> once that is finished we should see a general speedup of maybe 1%
<matsubara> oh
<carlos> kiko: we had such errors with Rosetta, people translating while production is updated...
<kiko> after that I will look into the top errors
<kiko> heh
<matsubara> I'm worried about the +translations page
<stub> kiko: We do some production updates with zero downtime by updating one pair of appserver, waiting a minute, then updating the other pair.
<SteveA> we should also lose the construction of a stack trace in newInteraction() as pointed out by niemeyer 
<SteveA> although i think we start timing requests after that, so it won't affect recorded time
<SteveA> time to move on.
<SteveA> thank you matsubara 
<SteveA>  * Outstanding sysadmin requests
<malcc> Mine from last week is done now
<matsubara> you're welcome SteveA. And thanks everybody.
<malcc> Need the rt number again?
<SteveA> if it is done, then it is not outstanding
<SteveA> unless you want to complement the sysadmins on doing an outstanding job
<kiko> compliment
<malcc> Absolutely. They were marvellous.
<kiko> and yes, good idea
<SteveA> kiko: the complement each other
<SteveA> kiko: they complement each other
<SteveA> and we complement them
<kiko> ha ha
<SteveA>   * Production and staging (stub)
<stub> Production is running happily. No further lockups have happened to my knowledge since adding the debugging information we need an a patch to the session machinery.
<stub> Now that dapper has been released, we can be less paranoid about rollouts. I propose rolling out current HEAD next tueday unless I here otherwise now. Anything in rocketfuel that needs to go out this week?
<stub> Nothing unusual happening on staging. Staging might have a little brother soon - a second instance for long term testing of scary UI changes that need to be seen and played with before landing to rocketfuel.
<stub> Staging auth is still broken until I get my branch landed, although I can poke it manually.
<bradb> stub: a UI playground would be sweet.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>   * Staging2 (stub, kiko)
<jamesh> an implementation of lifeless's SIGUSR1 idea is in rocketfuel now
<kiko> stub, there may be some fixes, I'll ping you if anything urgent needs to go in.
<kiko> stub, there is at least a change carlos is going to do to allow pointing translations to dapper.
<SteveA> so... soon we'll have a second staging server.
<kiko> so heads-up for that one.
<SteveA> the idea is the staging.launchpad.net will always be real staging -- latest code with production data
<SteveA> for looking to see if bugs are reproducable with latest code
<SteveA> and that kind of thing
<kiko> right
<carlos> stub: if you would cherry pick r3574 it should improve dapper translations, hidding languages that are not common from launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+translations
<carlos> stub: and that other thing kiko just told you
<SteveA> and other uses of a staging environment such as UI experiements we don't want in mainline RF
<SteveA> and other long-term trials of things
<SteveA> can go on the new box
<SteveA>  * work-in-progress tag on PendingReviews (steve)
<SteveA> if you look on https://launchpad.canonical.com/PendingReviews
<SteveA> you'll see the Work In Progress section
<SteveA> and use of work-in-progress branch tags
<SteveA> I encourage all of you to put branches you're currently working on there, on that page
<SteveA> this allows people to easily see a diff on the pending reviews diff-o-matic
<SteveA> and for you to see if you have conflicts etc.
<SteveA> with knits and repositories, the pending reviews scripts work very fast
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<bradb> Isn't it quicker to just merge launchpad-upstream to see if you have conflicts?
<SteveA> bradb: is it?
<ddaa> bradb: it's even quicker to just look at the page
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<ddaa> KEEP: merging to sourcecode trees
<bradb> SteveA: I think so yeah. Since the page is only updated so often, AIUI.
<SteveA> 3
<cprov> keep wip section, it's indeed very nice feature
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> done
<SteveA> htanks
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> bradb: it may be quicker for you on your own branches
<SteveA> it is not quicker for everyone else who may be interested in the status of your work and your branches
<SteveA> so, while your observation is valid, it is made from a selfish viewpoint
<bradb> heh. :) I was just addressing your reasoning for wip above.
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<jamesh> bradb: the page is updated once every 2 hours
<SteveA> go ahead please
<stub> DONE: Authentication bug fixes and fallout
<stub> TODO: Text search bugs and enhancements (again)
<stub> BLOCKED: Nope
<malcc> DONE: Sprinted, new-style page tests for Soyuz
<malcc> TODO: Finish landing other early bugfixes, finish tidying process_upload
<malcc> BLOCKED: No
<ddaa> DONE: long week-end, rewrite importd-cvs-tests, tame rogue nc
<ddaa> TODO: pending branches, cscvs cleanups, bzr-native
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<bradb> DONE: Landed implicit subs. Fixed various bugs. Writing xmlrpc tests. Figuring out release bug management requirements. Refactored .createBug to take a parameter object.
<Kinnison> DONE: Distro
<bradb> TODO: Fix more bugs. Reach a decision on how best to harness community input into release management. Get xmlrpc into a landable state.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<cprov> DONE: Publishing issues, upload policy change, Contents generation
<cprov> TODO: soyuz small fixes sprint (UI and backend) get simple requests implemented\ and sort items for discussion in paris
<cprov> BLOCKED: none
<BjornT> DONE: vacation. fixed some bugs.reviews.
<BjornT> TODO: land my reviewed branches. fix some of my assigned bugs. reviews.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> DONE: Polished the mirror-related pages a bit more and applied kiko's review suggestions; some fixes on shipit to avoid duplicate requests; 3 days on leave
<salgado> TODO: catch up with email; try again to land my mirror-prober changes (which I couldn't land because of 30-mergepeople.txt), tackle the remaining shipit bugs that are causing OOPSes and any other urgent bug fixes that show up
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, SIGUSR1 handler, setup weekly cron job, start on bzrscan/importd stuff for ddaa
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, bzrscan/importd stuff for ddaa
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: oops report analysis, fixed some oops bugs and ticket permission
<matsubara> TODO: finish the ticket permission bug and more of the same
<matsubara> BLOCKED: nope
<spiv> DONE: Made check_merge check everything again, FINALLY.  Reviews.  Fixed 44183, 41414.  Investigated 32233.
<kiko> DONE: management, code reviews, planning, assisting Soyuz and Rosetta for dapper, work on SQLRelatedJoin and prejoins
<spiv> TODO: Reviews, SFTP server bugs.
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> TODO: finish off SQLRelatedJoina nd prejoins, sprint date conclusions, performance work
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> DONE: management, menus code/integration, code review
<SteveA> TODO: get new menus onto staging environment
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<Kinnison> TODO: bug 47770 and more as I go
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47770 in launchpad-publisher ""raw-dist-upgrade" target does not support pockets" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47770
<SteveA> DONE: DescriptionMarkup spec, LaunchpadLoginService work, bugfixes
<SteveA> TODO: holiday
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no 
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> that was from mpt
<kiko> SteveA, for a moment I was afraid you were going on holiday!
<stub> Should we just labotomize 30-mergepeople.txt ? I believe the actual merge process is already tested in person.txt so we don't technically need to confirm the merge worked.
<carlos> DONE: #46459, karma test fixes, POMsgSetPage test fixes, OO.org exports, many dapper translation fixes, breezy to dapper migration started, #47057, #40550, some bugs detected and filed about new pagetests
<carlos> TODO: merge #40550, debug last two test failing with POMsgSetPAge and merge it, fix main translatable distro links, merge my karma branch
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> stub: maybe.  there are other things we should try i think.
<SteveA> okay, that's all folks.
<SteveA> there are a couple of issues that we didn't cover that were provisionally on the agenda
<SteveA> let's mention these after the meeting
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<kiko> you don't love me
<SteveA> tough love
<SteveA> one item from kiko was vacations:
<kiko> no love
<SteveA>  - who hasn't had a vacation for far too long?
<kiko> cprov may be in line for some vac
<stub> Me, because I can't get off my arse and organize it
<kiko> stub hasn't taken any in ages
<carlos> SteveA: what do you understand by 'far too long' ?
<kiko> carlos, have you planned vacation for the second semester already?
<kiko> it would be good if people could deliver their vacation plans for the latter part of the year over the next month
<carlos> kiko: not yet
<cprov> kiko: no, thanks, I had enough vac in march/april ;) 
<kiko> jamesh is another
<bradb> kiko: it's hard to plan vacations too far in advance, i find, because of confs.
<carlos> bradb++
<bradb> like, more than 2-3 months
<kiko> carlos, bradb: if you plan vacation in advance we can plan the conferences taking them into account
<stub> I plan to have a week underwater soon - need to confirm weather windows. And possibly two or three weeks in October or September.
<malcc> kiko: So you only need vacation in advance if it's vacation we won't mind re-scheduling if a conference comes along?
<carlos> kiko: the thing is that usually would be possible to get some vacations near the conference to visit the country where the conference is
<kiko> malcc, we are trying to have smaller more focused sprints instead of big fat conferences
<kiko> carlos, yeah IKWYM
<kiko> but you already know london. :)
<stub> Just please try to avoid London :-)
<malcc> kiko: Ok, but the question is the same. Do you need only vacation which will block events and can't be re-scheduled, or for everyone to knock up a full vacation schedule for the year?
<spiv> kiko: haha, so the plan is to hold sprints in boring locations to solve that problem then? ;)
<stub> Been there, done that, caught the virus
* bradb doesn't know of any upcoming LP confs
* stub votes for Vilnius if it has to be somewhere cold
<kiko> malcc, it's good to have a vacation schedule for the next 6 months, and I'd say that the 3-month window is firm and can block events.
<carlos> kiko: but my girlfriend doesn't know it ;-)
<kiko> carlos, there are girls in london too
<kiko> underage ones even
* bradb prefers mtl babes
<stub> There are more in Bangkok with less clothing ;)
<carlos> kiko: I will remove this log from the computer before my girlfriend reads it ;-)
<kiko> and before the police reads it!
<carlos> or you will need to do all conferences in Valencia
<ddaa> there are far worse places
* stub mails kiko a naked underage gogo dancer
<malcc> stub: Did you mean "a picture of..."?
<stub> Why make do with a picture?
<jamesh> stub: it is cheaper to post?
<kiko> and cheaper to maintain!
<ddaa> naked gogo dancers are cheap, you do have to pay for clothing!
<SteveA> there are more lithuanian girls in london than in vilnius now
<jamesh> apparently we'll be getting an equivalent of the London underground oyster cards in Perth some time this year
* bradb & # shower
<ddaa> jamesh: you think that'll attract lithuanian girls?
<stub> I'm wondering how he made that topic jump
<jamesh> ddaa: it couldn't hurt.
<kiko> jamesh, wow, that's cool
<ddaa> SteveA: if there no other post meeting item, I could stop being silly and go back to coding :)
<SteveA> ddaa: the other item doesn't concern your work
<SteveA> so please go ahead
<SteveA> i'm going to go get late lunch shortly
<jamesh> kiko: unfortunately we'll still have spotty coverage and hardly any buses on weekends ...
<SteveA> stub: i think james was very cleverly killing the sordid coversations
<stub> Ahh.... spotty coverage... naked gogo dancers... I get it.
<SteveA> the second issue bumped from the agenda was...
<SteveA> opening edgy
<kiko> I'm already talking to cprov and carlos 
<kiko> but Kinnison may know something of this too
<SteveA> ok
<kiko> and stub needs to know that there may be some additional patches to support it.
<SteveA> i guess there's nothing that the whole team needs to be aware of about this
<Kinnison> kiko: Apart from what I knew of opening edgy back in feb, I'm not sure I know any more now
<kiko> SteveA, the team needs to know that edgy is opening, of course
<kiko> there is a lot of impact throughout launchpad
<kiko> it will affect malone and rosetta to a large degree
<kiko> soyuz to a very large degree
<SteveA> i don't think it affects ddaa's work
<carlos> kiko: I would appreciate that you tell us when it's happening
<kiko> SteveA, it's good that he knows.
<ddaa> that's done
<ddaa> but as SteveA said, it does not impact my work in the least
<kiko> well, at the moment we are waiting for dapper to stabilize, and for people to ensure that a new distrorelease will not affect their components in unexpected ways.
<kiko> we already know that it will affect rosetta (which needs to go on pointing to dapper for as long as we want)
<kiko> but there may be other places.
* carlos -> lunch
<SteveA> malcc, kiko, cprov: Kinnison just called me.  His internet has broken.  People are looking into it, but it looks like a physical problem that will not be fixed during this afternoon.  Meanwhile, he has a full copy of RF and is working on bug 47770 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47770 in launchpad-publisher ""raw-dist-upgrade" target does not support pockets" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47770
<SteveA> and will definitely be online tomorrow, either at home with working internet, from from a nearby friend's place
<malcc> SteveA: Thanks
<salgado> stub, kiko, I just realized that either I did something wrong on that fix to lock the ShippingRequest table or the lock doesn't solve the problem
<kiko> salgado, why?
<salgado> actually, I think that the lock doesn't help in this case
<salgado> kiko, I just created a dupe request on staging
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> really?
<kiko> that's weird
<salgado> I don't think it's weird. it makes sense to me
<kiko> really?
<salgado> the lock doesn't prevent other SELECTs to run, as stub pointed out
<kiko> it prevents a select to run and then insert, though
<kiko> stub?
<salgado> one insert can happen after the other without any problems
<salgado> we don't have a db constraint
<kiko> so you're saying we only block when inserting?
<salgado> yes, AIUI (and as it seems to work), it single thread INSERTs and UPDATEs
<kiko> can you do the select together with the insert
<kiko> i.e. in the same statement?
<kiko> insert into XXX (...) values (xxx, xxx, select foo from bar) ?
<salgado> no
<kiko> really? 
<kiko> mmm
<kiko> you can select into though
<salgado> the select is to check that the user doesn't have an existing request
<kiko> IC
<kiko> stuuuub
<kiko> stuuuuuuuuuuuuuub
<rousseau_> hello all, I'm having a permission denied (public key) error when I run the command bzr push --create-prefix sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ryan.rousseau/py-education/devel-main
<rousseau_> Does anyone know what could be wrong with my SSH key, if anything?
<stub> kiko: Yer
<lifeless> rousseau_: have you uploaded it to launchpad ?
<kiko> stub, see the locking problem above? still stuck. any advice?
<rousseau_> lifeless: yep, with no problems
<lifeless> rousseau_: is your launchpad user the same as your unix account name ? (if you, use sftp://username@bazaar.launch....)
<kiko> we need something which ensures that a select-and-insert completes non-concurrently.
<kiko> stub, basically
<rousseau_> lifeless: I tried something similiar to that yesterday, I guess I got it wrong because it's working now, thanks!
<rousseau_> lifeless: well, it seems to be working
<stub> The workflow should be: lock table, check for an existing row, insert a new row if no existing row
<kiko> stub, that's what we're doing. but the lock table doesn't block the select, does it?
<salgado> stub, but this lock shouldn't allow for another select before the insert is finished
<stub> kiko: Obtaining the lock blocks
<stub> I think
* stub checks
<stub> Yes - only one connection can hold the exclusive lock at a time
<kiko> salgado, hah. what now?
<stub> You can test this using psql.
<kiko> stub, does this work even on staging?
<Keybuk> lifeless: knits are done per-line, right?
<stub> kiko: There is nothing special about staging's database
<kiko> stub, salgado: scratch head
<salgado> stub, you said previously that EXCLUSIVE mode allows concurrent SELECTs
<salgado> and it seems to work this way, actually
<stub> Yes - other connections can SELECT happily
<kiko> uhhh
<salgado> that's the problem
<stub> Why?
<kiko> stub, connection A checks. finds no row.
<kiko> stub, connection B checks. finds no row.
<kiko> stub, connection A inserts.
<kiko> stub, connection B blocks.
<kiko> stub, connection A finishes insert.
<stub> No - because they each attempt to lock the table first.
<stub> And if they don't, that is the bug
<stub> connection a locks table, checks, finds no row, inserts. connection b locks table and blocks, connection a commits, connection b checks, finds row, fails
<stub> hmm.... I wonder if us running in serialized isolation mode is causing the trouble though?
<lifeless> Keybuk: yeth
<Keybuk> lifeless: what does it do for binaries?
<lifeless> very long lines
<stub> If we had previously selected rows from the table before issuing the lock, further selects would still get a consistent view of the data and not notice the insert made by the other connection. nuts.
<kiko> stub, we /have/ previously selected rows from the table, probably
* kuzgun selam
<stub> I wish we had dropped the isolation level from day one :-( psycopg default isn't the normal default.
<salgado> stub, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filesx5G2U.html is the code involved in this
<Keybuk> lifeless: is it not possible to use something other than a line break?
<Keybuk> e.g. knit an xml file by tags?
<stub> ok. so locking doesn't look like it is going to help in the short term. So we can either use a trigger to maintain the cross table constraint, or collapse the shippingrequest and shipment tables into one. I would prefer the latter I think, but it is a lot more work as here will be a lot of fallout. So I should probably just write the trigger.
<lifeless> Keybuk: not really. Why would that help ?
<lifeless> Keybuk: remember, knits store snapshots.
<Keybuk> would it not help the merge case?
<Keybuk> or does it not behave like weave in that respect?
<stub> kiko, salgado: either option will cause OOPS requests when triggered though
<stub> Although that is probably normal for our forms and double-submits
<kiko> salgado: is it possible to not query that table beforehand?
<kiko> stub, it's then a case of invalid form data I feel
<kiko> but...
<stub> kiko: We can't really guarantee that. It isn't just that table either, but related tables. It would be too flakey to attempt to trick the isolation level into not noticing changes until we want it too.
<kiko> I see
<stub> I'm also seriously considering dropping the transaction isolation level back to READ COMMITTED now that the release is done to see what happens...
<stub> I guess I should do it just on staging first though ;)
<kiko> stub, would that help us here?
<stub> kiko: It would make the locking work the way I originally expected it to.
<kiko> that's an idea
<stub> But I don't see us changing that on production for a week or three at the earliest, so we should fix the problem in other ways. The trigger isn't nasty and can be done tomorrow no worries.
<kiko> ok then
<stub> If there is a bug on this, please assign it to me. I'll pull out the lock at the same time.
<kiko> salgado, can you do that?
<salgado> sure
<stub> btw. I think that process is called for every request, not just submits with validated data, so we were locking unnecessarily. This would have caused the timeouts.
<stub> Or was the form already fully validated at this point, and process just supposed to do the actual insert?
<kiko> right
<kiko> the latter.
<stub> ok.
<salgado> yes, process will only insert or update
<clahey> Rosetta seems slow this morning.
* stub goes to get something deep fried on a stick
<salgado> stub, assigned bug 5812 to you
<clahey> Oh, it woke up.
<clahey> So, I uploaded a new pot file to Rosetta last night, but it appears that the plural string that I added didn't make it in for some reason.  It's still showing up as the singular string that used to be there.
<clahey> And when I went to download the pot file to see what the state was, it said there was an error.
<carlos> clahey: the .pot download feature is broken atm, I have  a fix, but it's not yet on production.
<kiko> clahey, it should roll out on tuesday
<clahey> carlos: Cool.  Any idea why French is still showing up without that plural string?
<clahey> Vous avez %d tlchargement%s encore en cours.
<clahey> That's the old singular string.
<carlos> clahey: if you only uploaded the .pot file with the plural form string
<carlos> clahey: the french one cannot have the translation...
<carlos> am I missing anything?
<clahey> I know, but I would expect it to show up untranslated.
<clahey> And for the old singular string to not show up.
<carlos> clahey: it's full translated now
<clahey> Yeah, I noticed that.
<clahey> I'm looking through it for the string now.
<carlos> clahey: take into account that there is a delay between when you do an upload and the system does the import
<clahey> Yeah, I know that, but the untranslated counts did update.
<carlos> clahey: because you added new strings
<carlos> and there was a small delay between the .pot import and the .po import
<clahey> Sure, but the pot file was imported yesterday and the French translation still has the singular and not the plural.
<clahey> Who knows.  Maybe I uploaded it without the plural.  I can try again.
<carlos> clahey: I don't see any plural form there
<carlos> clahey: if a language lacks it, all languages lack it
<carlos> and same thing with the .pot file
<carlos> unless the .pot file had an error and was not imported (is not the case)
* cprov needs to go to university, will be available on mobile anytime
<clahey> carlos: I
<clahey> I'll submit another copy.
<carlos> ok
<clahey> Or Greg will, rather.
<jordi> hey carlos
<jordi> carlos: what's the status of the OOo email
<jordi> do we want to send it, should I rewrite.
<carlos> jordi: did you get kiko's answers ?
<carlos> jordi: I guess you should rewrite it following the input that doko, kiko and I gave
<carlos> jordi: and send it again for review
<jordi> carlos: unfortunately I think I wasn't cc'd on some of those mails
<jordi> because I noticed I missed some of the conversation
<carlos> jordi: you only missed the first from kiko
<jordi> oh ok.
<carlos> and it's included in my answer
<jordi> ok
<carlos> clahey: Greg uploaded a .html file instead of a .pot file
<carlos> clahey: http://librarian.launchpad.net/3007930/messages.pot
<clahey> carlos: It's an html display of the pot file...  :)
<clahey> I'll talk to him.
<matsubara> BjornT, bradb: check the Also affects: upstream distribution links http://localhost:8086/malone/cve/1999-8979 is there a bug for that?
<jordi> carlos: can you assign ubuntu-l10n-si to ubuntu-translators?
<bradb> hah
* bradb doubts many people are using that page, so likely no bug, but I'll double check
* Kinnison has a rare moment of connectivity
<sfllaw> Kinnison: Welcome!
<Kinnison> SteveA: Is it a known bug in bzr that pushing a revision to a shared repo will say "0 revision(s) pushed" when it clearly just succeeded in pushing the one revision I just committed?
<bradb> matsubara: I opened bug 47867
<bradb> bug 47867!
<Kinnison> ubugtu hates you
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47867 in malone "CVE reports contain bogus "Also affects" links" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47867
* Kinnison hugs bradb
* bradb feels the love
<Kinnison> erk
<bradb> heh
* Kinnison isn't normally that obvious
* sivang hugs bradb , Kinnison and wishes them a happy dapper day
<kiko> Kinnison, yes, known bug.
* bradb will celebrate the release by going to Subway today
<bradb> six pouces, jambon, pain de bl
<matsubara> bradb: thanks
<bradb> np
<Kinnison> kiko: Right, I won't investigate further
* Kinnison loves this shared repo thing
<Kinnison> it made pushing my bugfix branch take about 1 minute
<Kinnison> which for an sftp push is bloody good
<sivang> Kinnison: back to launchpad ? :)
<Kinnison> sivang: yes, although my 'net connection has chosen today to be really really bad
<sivang> Kinnison: I heared
<SteveA> Kinnison: I've noticed something like that... where i've pushed 2 revisions and it says "1 revisions pushed"
<SteveA> so perhaps it is a fencepost error
<Kinnison> perhaps
<SteveA> matsubara: one point about UnexpectedFormData errors
<SteveA> matsubara: we should use a special page to return the appropriate HTTP error code
<matsubara> SteveA: ok, I'll add that to the bug. bradb took over it, btw.
<kiko> bradb, are you sure that bug.duplicates works correctly?
<SteveA> matsubara: ... if there is one...
<SteveA> http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec10.html
<bradb> kiko: It appears to not be tested, so no.
<bradb> it looks like matsubara added it, if i'm reading this right
<SteveA> matsubara: i guess 500 is the most reasonable.  and i think that's our default OOPS anyway
<matsubara> I'm talking about bug 40321
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40321 in malone "We should sanitize all values from the URL generated in the advanced bug search form." [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40321
<matsubara> SteveA: couldn't be code 400?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> the syntax is fine
<SteveA> we understand the request
<SteveA> just, it is saying things that we don't know how to interpret well
<SteveA> unless the meaning of "syntax" in the HTTP spec is different than what I think it is
<SteveA> lifeless would know the answer, I'm sure
<lifeless> whats the question ?
<matsubara> SteveA: is it better to file a new bug? something like: We should display an special error page when UFD is raised
<SteveA> lifeless: the client POSTs to the server
<SteveA> the POST has hand-crufted stuff in that our form processor for that page isn't designed to handle
<SteveA> so it raises an UnexpectedFormData exception
<SteveA> when this exception is delivered to the client, what HTTP error code should it have?
<SteveA> matsubara suggested a 400, but I think that applies only to incorrect HTTP-level syntax
<lifeless> right
<SteveA> so i think 500
<lifeless> 400 means something like fucked http headers
<lifeless> this is definately a 5xx error
<Kinnison> Umm
<Kinnison> 5xx indicates an app error surely
<Kinnison> It's an error in the input data, not in the app
<SteveA> yes, because there is nothing in HTTP that says POSTs must come from data forms managed by the application
<SteveA> so, it's an application error not an HTTP error
<lifeless> Kinnison: its a 500 class error.
<SteveA> and as the whole application is in the server
<SteveA> it is a server error, not a client error
<SteveA> if it were a GET, it could be a 404
<SteveA> but it's a POST, so the query params aren't in the URL
<Kinnison> If it's not a 4xx then it's a 500 specifically
<lifeless> it could be a 400 if yousquint.
<lifeless> I'm not sure that squinting like that is useful, or correct.
<Kinnison> It's either a 400 or a 500, neither is perfect
<bradb> SteveA: btw, unless you specifically know differently, this seems more likely to be old bookmarks, not hand crafted urls.
<Kinnison> but they're the better of the options (on reading rfc2616)
<Kinnison> if lifeless is squicked by 400 then I'd recommend 500
<SteveA> bradb: on a POST ?
<SteveA> or a 402
<SteveA> will fix for $$$
* Kinnison snerks
<SteveA> okay, thanks everyone.  i think matsubara has enough to go on
<bradb> oh, i didn't know it was a post. that people are posting searches is ultra-weird.
<SteveA> bradb: this applies to more than searches
<SteveA> but i take the point about people bookmarking searches
<the_CName> elo
<SteveA> the electric light orchestra?
* bradb was referring to bug 40321
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40321 in malone "We should sanitize all values from the URL generated in the advanced bug search form." [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40321
<bradb> which, thankfully, was a GET
<the_CName> i've registered in lauchpad for receive distri ubuntu but i'm not obtain info by mail ! that's normal ?
<SteveA> that's not normal
<SteveA> have you checked your junk mail folder, if you use something like gmail?
<the_CName> i bieleve too
<the_CName> no, it's mine mail
<the_CName> webhosted by apinc 
<SteveA> do they use greylisting?
<lifeless> its a 500, fo sure.
<SteveA> these are the two most common reasons for people not getting email from launchpad
<lifeless> its not 400 because this error is not a *http client error*
<SteveA>  - their email provider uses greylisting, so the email arrives after several hours
<SteveA>  - it has been classified as junk mail
<SteveA> lifeless: unless we want their money.
<SteveA> cool, 500 it is
<the_CName> i don't believe ... i'm feeling just blacklisting
<SteveA> do you have another email address you can use?
<the_CName> more
<Kinnison> bradb: Do we have a way to sort bug listings by status?
<bradb> Kinnison: no, but it's easy enough to add
<the_CName> SteveA/>  to test with another, isn't it ?
<Kinnison> bradb: could we have it please. There are times I want to look at all the untriaged bugs, and sorting by status would be easier
<bradb> Kinnison: Untriaged is an Importance now, and you'll be able to sort by that.
<SteveA> the_CName: yes, try registering with launchpad with another email address
<SteveA> if that one doesn't work, we'll try some experiments
<Kinnison> bradb: Right, but that was just one example of sorting by status
<the_CName> Registration mail sent
<Kinnison> bradb: It's nice to see all the needs-info next to each other to review them
<Kinnison> bradb: etx.
<Kinnison> s/x/c/
* Kinnison often used the sorting by column title click for this
<Kinnison> :-)
<bradb> sure, i can add it. the next rollout will also have sorting by most recently changed, which hopefully some will find useful
<Kinnison> That'll be useful too
<Kinnison> thanks dude
<Kinnison> To be frank, the more flexibility in the search/report stuff the better
<the_CName> SteveA/>  it's thunderbird to block it !
<SteveA> i see
<bradb> Kinnison: amen
<SteveA> never seen that before
<the_CName> SteveA/>  thks
* bradb & # lunch
<SteveA> i'm about to clear off out of irc for the evening, to focus on some code.  any last-minute hasslings before i go?
<SteveA> matsubara: about bug https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/47877
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47877 in launchpad "We should display an special error page whenever UnexpectFormData is raised" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<SteveA> matsubara: it should be UnexpectedFormData, not UnexpectFormData
<SteveA> and, is it a dupe of https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/47711 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47711 in launchpad "Custom error page when we raise UnexpectedDataFormat" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<matsubara> SteveA: yes it is and I should leave the crack pipe at home
<Oppy> hello
<Oppy> anyone here?
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<Yannig> Hello everyboduy
* Kinnison waves
<Kinnison> time for me to go shopping and then make dinner
<Kinnison> ciau
<cbx33> hey all
<cbx33> will LP be using knits soon?
<SteveA> yes
<cbx33> :D
<SteveA> very soon
<SteveA> the code is written
<cbx33> excellent
<cbx33> that's all i wanted to hear
<SteveA> i think it will be deployed early next week, but i'm not sure exactly
<cbx33> ok
<ddaa> it's been last week for one month...
<cbx33> oh :(
<ddaa> unexpected problems popped up
<cbx33> :((
<ddaa> but the fixes have just been comitted
<cbx33> oooh good
<ddaa> thank spiv
<salgado> kiko, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileWsBnng.html fixes the two issues we discussed this morning and some shipit OOPSes
<segfault> how do i force a mail forward change in LP? eg. segfault@ubuntu.com -> my.other@email.com
<salgado> segfault, I think your-launchpad-name@ubuntu.com will always forward to your launchpad preferred contact address
<Yannig> Do someone know what are the supposed best translations: French or Spanish?
<Yannig> (in terms of quality in Launchpad=
<mdke> Yannig: there is no way to tell
<Yannig> mdke> Bad luck :)
<Yannig> It was just to know how to help me with a second language :)
<BenC> got a big malone question
<BenC> now that dapper is released, the next kernel is being worked on, and we are moving from linux-source-2.6.15 to linux-source-2.6.17
<BenC> is there an easy way to add linux-source-2.6.17 as a target for a large number of bugs?
<kiko> salgado, looking.
<bradb> BenC: not in the ui. maybe our dba can do it.
<bradb> BenC: should all bugs be moved over?
<BenC> bradb: Unfortunately it will be something I need close control over, so I need an interface
<BenC> not all bugs, and likely, not even a well defined group until I start going through them all
* bradb ponders
<bradb> BenC: so i guess you want to be able to do a search, eyeball each row, and will usually have enough information from the bug listing to know whether it should be moved to the new package?
<BenC> yeah, pretty much
<BenC> I have an idea of what the group will ential, but haven't defined it yet
<bradb> BenC: of the 624 bugs currently open, what percentage do you think will carry forward?
<BenC> bradb: probably only 100 or so
<bradb> BenC: interesting. ok, can you wait till tomorrow for us to come up with a quick and simple plan to do that?
<BenC> I don't plan on this till after I upload 2.6.17, which is a few days away
<BenC> so no problem
<bradb> ok, cool
<BenC> bradb: Oh there other thing is I would want to select "Reject" for almost all things aimed at 2.6.15 and still open
<BenC> if we aren't going to fix it, no reason to leave it open
<bradb> ok
<kiko> salgado, can I have that link again?
<salgado> kiko, no
<kiko> PLEASE
<salgado> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileWsBnng.html
<salgado> had to look in the logs
<kiko> you can see recent pastes in paste/
<salgado> with our Internet connection I think the log is faster
<kiko> our internet connection works quite well IMO
<kiko> hmmm something has started to pick up the http_proxy environment variable
<bradb> SteveA: so, IIUC, to fix bug 40321 an UnexpectedFormData exception should be raised if the validation fails in a way that looks like the user tried to do something they couldn't do by using the form itself?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40321 in malone "We should sanitize all values from the URL generated in the advanced bug search form." [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40321
<SteveA> bradb: yep.  the form processor needs to accept what the form allows.  anything else, and you can raise UnexpectedFormData
<bradb> SteveA: and then will we have a way of excluding that from the oops reports?
<SteveA> a user should only see an UnexpectedFomData exception when they've fiddled with the URL or on the rare occassions we've updated the software while they've been filling in a form.
<SteveA> we'll be able to classify these separately, if necessary
<bradb> old bookmarks!
<SteveA> so, for pages that we expect to be bookmarked (like search pages)
<SteveA> we should aim to have nice URLs including query parameters (not long autogenerated form query parameters)
<SteveA> and support them in a forwards-compatible way
<SteveA> but, seeing as we haven't done that, we'll that's just tough on people who have the pages bookmarked
<bradb> ok
<SteveA> each page we support that kind of thing for should have a spec
<SteveA> or at least a doctest
<SteveA> that tests the supported form behaviour
<SteveA> kiko: 
<kiko> hello SteveA 
<SteveA> kiko: phone call before i crash?
<kiko> SteveA, sure
<kiko> SteveA, I was looking for a review though
<kiko> bradb, ping?
<bradb> kiko: pong
#launchpad 2006-06-02
<BenC> any chance you guys can make it so that when adding a comment to a bug, that after it takes in the info, it redirects back to the bug?
<BenC> As it is now, I have lots of duplicate comments coming to me because folks don't know that after adding a comment, hitting reload sends the same comment
<lifeless> hihi
<jamesh> hi lifeless 
<SteveA> morning
<purple> hi guys
<purple> im first time here brought by registration for shipit.ubuntu
<purple> can u tell me what is major point of this chanell?
<SteveA> hello
<SteveA> this channel is where we discuss launchpad.net
<purple> hm..
<purple> can u be mora specific?
<purple> im not really into it so..
<SteveA> i'll need a more specific question than that
<purple> what is launchpad.net?
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/ |
<purple> thnxx
<purple> as far as i get it
<purple> launchpad is some for bug tracking thing?
<purple> correct me if i wrong
<SteveA> launchpad is about bug tracking, making translations of software, support tickets, that kind of thing
<purple> yeah
<purple> u use ubuntu i supose?
<SteveA> i do
<purple> which kernel build ubuntu 6 use?
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu bug 6 in gdb "gdb package contains non-free GNU FDL documentation" [Normal,Resolved: notwarty]  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6
<SteveA> i have no idea
<SteveA> i just use ubuntu
<SteveA> i don't develop it
<purple> ok but as a distro user
<SteveA>  #ubuntu is a good channel for that question
<purple> oh..
<purple> thnxx
<ddaa> lifeless: ping
<ddaa> mpool: ping
<lifeless> ddaa: pong
<ddaa> lifeless: hello, can you reply to my mail about cscvs and targetBranchName
<ddaa> I looks like an easy decision, but I do not want to start putting time in it before I have your green light
<lifeless> ddaa: change it from a branch name to a url or revision id or something I think
<ddaa> lifeless: I think it would make sense to remove -b from the UI, and have the API get the branch from the tree
<lifeless> the branch matters because the data about defaults may be in a different branch to the rtarget - unless you are removing the current support for multiple-branches
<ddaa> what current support for multiple branches?
<ddaa> what defaults?
<ddaa> I thought it was just about reconciling the catalog with the cscvs metadata for imported revisions
<lifeless> the default branch in cvs is the freaky-deaky unversioned support for where 'HEAD' actually is.
<ddaa> you mean cvs branches then?
<lifeless> yes
<mpool> ddaa: hello?
<lifeless> so the option to totla is used to figure out where this changed in the past so that catalog building works correctly.
<ddaa> mpool: clan sent me an email saying sabdfl wanted me and Keybuk at the bzr sprint and that you would tell me more about it today
<mpool> ddaa: yes; how would you feel about coming here for say tues-thurs?
<ddaa> mpool: last I and SteveA heard about it, I was not to come at the bzr meeting with the hg guys
<mpool> yes, that's after the meeting with hg, but with some bzr people
<lifeless> this branch will be different to the tree we are importing into when the tree we are importing into is new, but there is an import of HEAD
<mpool> including jelmer, abentley, jam
* ddaa tries to make sense of lifeless
<ddaa> lifeless: do you mean that catalog creation depends on cscvs metadata in revisions that are not part of the ancestry of the branch we are importing into???
<lifeless> it can, but if we only care about HEAD that stops being an issue.
<ddaa> mpool: remind me where and when, exactly, please
<ddaa> lifeless: I thought non-MAIN branches must be imported in a target whose ancestry was filled with MAIN up to the "branch point"
<ddaa> lifeless: so if I understand correctly, we only care about the ancestry of the target... Where am I wrong?
<lifeless> could be right
<lifeless> if you think you are please go ahead, I am in the hg meeting now and have no cycles spare
<ddaa> in other words, what is the use case for specifying a branch to scan that's different from the target?
<ddaa> lifeless: I really need your help for that, you are the only one to understand this filler revision stuff
<ddaa> actually, you are the only one to understand cscvs catalog creation
<Kinnison> spiv: ping?
<tarzeau> is the launchpad web form broken?
<tarzeau> how can i check if my submission worked?
<tarzeau> i've used links2 to submit, it works with all other webforms (like gmail.com, freshmeat etc)
<tarzeau> i went to https://launchpad.net/token/srB0r1lmZGMD994K36sZ and landed on https://shipit.ubuntu.com/myrequest
<stub> tarzeau: We need more of a hint - Launchpad has literally hundreds of forms. It sounds like you have successfully created an account via https://shipit.ubuntu.com. Was that what you were trying to do?
<tarzeau> stub: ubuntu 6.06 thingy
<tarzeau> stub: i also wanted to order the 8,1,1 cd's
<tarzeau> when i tried to open that url i gotten by mail in another browser it didn't work anymore
<BjornT_> SteveA: i want to bring in some bugfixes to testbrowser. should i bring in only the specific revisions that fix the bugs, or is it ok to bring in all changes made to testbrowser since our copy of it?
<SteveA> i think it's okay to bring in all changes, assuming our tests continue to pass
<BjornT_> cool, i'm quite sure they will pass, nothing major has changed.
<BjornT_> does commits to the zope3 tree cause launchpad tests to be run?
<SteveA> i don't know
<BjornT_> lifeless: ^^^^
<lifeless> spiv was reenabling that and has done so IIRC.
<Kinnison> stub: Any idea when the librarian will be upgraded to fully support md5sums?
<Kinnison> stub: There appear to be a large bunch of rows in libraryfilecontent still missing their md5sums
<stub> There is probably a script I'm supposed to run or something
<Kinnison> Can you bug spiv about it?
<Kinnison> I was kinda expecting it to have been done by now
<stub> scripts/migrate-librarian-content-md5.py seems to be the trick
<stub> Might take a while though...
<Kinnison> better to get it going now then I guess
<stub> Yup
<Kinnison> Anyone know when the brazilians are due?
<carlos> stub: hi, do you have time for a fast review of a DB patch?
<ddaa> I pity the reviewers that will go over the miles of non-semantic cleanups for cscvs I'm doing...
<ddaa> otoh, thanks to advanced merging, I can keep semantic changes separate
<Kinnison> :-)
<carlos> stub: It's one of the changes that need to be merged into production to open Edgy
<ddaa> Kinnison: I could go on for a while, about how I'm learning about the various degrees of lint-cleanness of python code
<ddaa> starting from "hey, that stuff could not POSSIBLY work"
<Kinnison> ddaa: heh
<ddaa> think I'll rant a bit about in a blog
<Kinnison> Have fun :-)
<stub> carlos: yer
<carlos> stub: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/filel4UmYi.html
<stub> carlos: That is buggy - the subquery can retrieve multiple rows. Also needs a comment in comments.sql
<carlos> stub: oh, I forgot the LIMIT 1...
<carlos> sorry
<carlos> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileBaigsH.html
<stub> carlos: approved as patch-40-60-0.sql provided you add a comment to comments.sql
<carlos> sure
<carlos> stub: thanks
<cprov> good morning, hackers
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<carlos> cprov: morning
<cprov> carlos: hey, how is rosetta for edgy, did you face any issue ?
<carlos> implementing a small fix to have dapper as our default translatable target
<cprov> carlos: are you using 'translation_focus' approach instead of CURRENT status ?
<carlos> cprov: hmm kiko said translation_target
<carlos> I don't remember the exact term we talk in London
<SteveA> kiko-zzz: ping
<cprov> carlos: sure, don't bother with name
<mdz> cprov: good morning
<mdz> cprov: Kinnison has done a small fix for us on drescher to be able to process a dist-upgrader upload through unapproved
<cprov> carlos: should work and I think you can also test something in mawson, launchpad_dogfood DB is a frozen copy from 18th May with dapper released and edgy in place
<carlos> cprov: ok, I will tell you when the branch is ready so we can test it there. Thanks for pointing me to it
<cprov> mdz: hi, yes, I'm talking with him right now, he had some issues to _cowboying_ his code in drescher ... fixing 
<cprov> carlos: ok
<mdz> cprov,Kinnison: what's the story?
<mdz> will this publisher run give us the updated dist-upgrader we want, or no?
<cprov> mdz: do you have new d-u upload in place ?
<mdz> cprov: it was already uploaded by mvo and accepted by kinnison
<cprov> mdz: only process-accept should so 
<mdz> cprov: but since you said there were problems, I am wondering whether it is affected
<cprov> mdz: np, let's Kinnison patch drescher's mainline and run p-a, will do the job
<mdz> cprov: ./accepted/upload-20060601-211312-005603/dist-upgrader_20060601.1853_all.changes
<mdz> that is the one I am interested in
<cprov> mdz: right, should go smoothly, just wait Kinnison's patch
<mdz> cprov: I'm confused; Kinnison said that it was already done
<cprov> mdz: if he said so, I can only nod ...let me check in drescher
<cprov> mdz: yes, queue accepted is empty now
<mdz> cprov: ok, and the publisher run is complete
<mdz> lrwxrwxrwx  1 lp_publish lp_publish   13 Jun  2 13:04 current -> 20060601.1853
<mdz> looks good
<cprov> good
<mdz> ah, Kinnison sent an SMS to say that his internet connection is down
<mdz> that explains
<cprov> mdz: yes, yes, looks like he has managed to buy a brazilian-like conectivity in manchester ;)
* carlos -> lunch
<janimo> hi all, what is the status of importing upstream svns into bzr?
<salgado> spiv, ping?
<kiko> good morning!
<kiko> I have long phone calls!
<kiko> spiv, spiv, spiv 
<Kinnison> hehi kiko
<kiko> Kinnison!11!
* Kinnison is about to scare kiko by sending some patches to pqm
<Kinnison> bwuahahaha
<kiko> r=unreviewed reimplement soyuz
<Kinnison> snerk
<Kinnison> r=stevea thankyouverymuch
<Kinnison> Mr kiko doesn't trust me
* Kinnison sobs
<kiko> keep high spirits I have a wad of good news
<Kinnison> coo
* Kinnison likes good news
<kiko> to start of it is SUNNY today!
<kiko> off
<Kinnison> that's good, it's sunny here too
<kiko> second, it has been decreed that today is national soyuz-appreciation day! so all must bow once to Kinnison cprov and malcc and then face east or west depending on where you are located wrt to the datacenter
* kiko bows and looks northeast
<Keybuk> kiko: can we in the distro team wait until edgy has been opened on Soyuz without it breaking into little pieces before appreciating it? :p
<kiko> well
<kiko> no
<kiko> you need to appreciate it now
* Keybuk debates whether it is worth appreciating
<malcc> There's also no need to bow to me, I haven't done anything useful to Soyuz yet
<Keybuk> after all, we didn't appreciate katie
<kiko> or else it might rust catastrophic and instantly and the switch may not work
<cprov> malcc: that's not truth, I have shiny testbrowser stuff in my tree ;)
<malcc> cprov: Ok, so I've done a little bit...
<kiko> where's spiv?
* kiko waaah
<LarstiQ> not at the bzr sprint I suppose
<kiko> SteveA, jamesh: review requested?
<SteveA> review of what
<SteveA> ?
<mdz> cprov: do you have the procedure for opening edgy written down anywhere?
<kiko> SteveA, of a patch to helpers.py:Snapshot, and of an sqlobject patch if you feel brave.
<cprov> cprov: yes, kiko is reviewing it
<kiko> SteveA, it blocks a massive landing that moves us to SQLRelatedJoin
<SteveA> kiko: snapshot functionality has been hacked into zope transactions lately, btw
<kiko> nice
<cprov> mdz: for now you can create the distrorelease with the proper summary and description
<kiko> our snapshots are hackshots
<mdz> cprov: and later?
<kiko> mdz, cprov: hold on
<cprov> mdz: I'm only affraid about people starting uploading, but hopefully the cron are stopped
<kiko> there is a rosetta impact when doing that
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<cprov> kiko: ohh yes, sorry 
<carlos> kiko: pong
<carlos> kiko: working on it
<kiko> carlos, tell me about this translation_focus patcheroo
<carlos> kiko: the db patch is already approved
<kiko> how does it look?
<cprov> mdz: later a script called initialise-from-parent will run over edgy and setup everything to start processing uploads
<SteveA> kiko: <zztop>gimme all your patchin', all your love and kisses too</zztop>
<kiko> SteveA, is that an actual zz top quote?
<carlos> kiko: fine, is soyuz ready ?
<kiko> carlos, soyuz was BORN ready
<SteveA> i think the original is
<SteveA> <zztop>gimme all you lovin', all your hugs and kisses too</zztop>
* ..[topic/#launchpad:kiko] : WORLDWIDE SOYUZ APPRECIATION DAY | https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 8 Jun, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<kiko> I just upgraded the celebration
<mdz> kiko: I'll have you know that we toasted Soyuz at the release celebration lunch
<kiko> toast Soyuz is better than burnt soyuz I guess
<ddaa> is that perceived as actually helping?
<Keybuk> how does one delete an accidentally created Release Series in doap?
<kiko> Keybuk, with SQL fu
<Keybuk> kiko: can you do the SQL fu for me?
<kiko> Keybuk, only one person can and that person is not me :-(
<Keybuk> I created "dapper" and "edgy" series for the ubuntu-seeds product, thinking one attached branches to series, when it appears they get attached to products
<Keybuk> who is that person?
<kiko> ddaa, can you not attach branches to series?
<kiko> Keybuk, stub
<Keybuk> stub is not awake?
<SteveA> Keybuk: probably awake, but finished for the day.
<SteveA> Keybuk: if it is of great importance, i can contact him.  if not, better to email him cc launchpad list.
<Keybuk> it's not greatly important
* Kinnison 's merges are being rejeced
<Kinnison> erm rejected
<kiko> Kinnison, for what so reason?
<Kinnison> kiko: gpgv exit(1)
<kiko> that's news
<carlos> kiko: ok, I did the basic changes
<carlos> kiko: I would like to do another change at launchpad.net/rosetta/ so we only show products that actually have templates associated, instead of showing them if there is an ubuntu package with translations for it
<ddaa> kiko: bug 31308
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31308 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot set branch associated to a productseries" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31308
<carlos> kiko: but I can do it as another different branch
<carlos> kiko: it should be also easy to change
<kiko> ddaa, mmmmm
<carlos> jordi: ping
<Keybuk> spiv: when will the "knit support patch" for the "sftp server" be rolled out?
<kiko> spiv, ping
<kiko> SteveA, no luck for a review?
<SteveA> gimme
<carlos> cprov: could I update dogfood's code?
<ddaa> Keybuk: normally, on the next general launchpad rollout
<ddaa> kiko: is there a general rollout planned next week?
<SteveA> tuesday
<SteveA> yes
<kiko> ddaa, yes, tuesday, as per the meeting 
<kiko> SteveA, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileQk2W1k.html
<kiko> SteveA, the email I sent has more details
<cprov> carlos: could you merge you code over the current codeline ? 
<carlos> cprov: I'm pushing it atm
<kiko> SteveA, I believe it will have performance issues 
<kiko> SteveA, so I am digging for an alternative that I can do in the short term
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> don't use hasattr
<SteveA> it will get the property
<SteveA> if it is a property
<SteveA> mucho extra processing
<SteveA> make it use getattr and only once in the code
<kiko> I can't tell
<salgado> carlos, please make sure that we have at least r3633 there
<salgado> I'm testing some things there and I need this revision
<kiko> SteveA, but okay. but that's not the main problem
<cprov> carlos: uhm, just rsync you tree there and use it, don't need to merge anything ...
<kiko> SteveA, the main problem is that I /don't/ want to listify /most/ select results
<SteveA> i think that should be an explicit argument
<carlos> salgado: I branched from r3635
<kiko> SteveA, in the interface?
<kiko> is that hard to do?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> in the use of snapshot
<kiko> SteveA, can you explain further?
<carlos> cprov: where's the tree path?
<kiko> I think an interface attribute would not be a bad idea, SteveA 
<kiko> (if at all possible)
<kiko> it would make things much safer from the callsite's point of view.
<kiko> snapshot=False
<carlos> cprov: last time I touched it was more than one year ago...
<cprov> current usually points to the code running 
<cprov> carlos: np, I can guide you
<salgado> carlos, cool. that should be okay
<carlos> cprov: where is current?
<carlos> ;-)
<cprov> carlos: create your own tree there, cp current <carlos> && rsync chinstrap 
<salgado> carlos, btw, ping me when/if you need to restart launchpad there. I'm running a script which depends on it
<SteveA> s = Snapshot(obj, providing=IFoo, deepcopy=['foo', 'bar'] )
<kiko> what is deepcopy?
<carlos> cprov: but where is 'current'?
<SteveA> a name
<kiko> what does it mean I mean
<SteveA> an optional argument
<carlos> salgado: sure
<cprov> carlos: check the symlink, in the path i told you
<SteveA> it means that you want attributes foo and bar to be copied deeply
<SteveA> rather than just referenced as now
<cprov> carlos: current -> soyuz/
<kiko> SteveA, okay so far. but what does that mean implementation-wise? that I list()ify selectresults?
<carlos> cprov: sorry, but I'm blind and didn't see such path
<SteveA> i'd rather have two properties -- one that returns a SelectResults and one that returns a list, in the content object's API
<kiko> that I copy.deepcopy() them?
<carlos> cprov: /srv/ ... ?
<SteveA> that adds to the API, but means we have less magic going on
<bradb> kiko: you can't deepcopy a sec proxied object, afaik
<kiko> SteveA, I don't like that idea at all
<cprov> carlos: yep, /srv/launchpad.net/codelines
<carlos> codelines!
<carlos> cprov: ok, thanks
* kiko frowns
* bradb hasn't yet had a use case for deepcopying snapshot attributes
<kiko> bradb, well, what does deepcopying mean?
<kiko> that's what I'm driving towards
<kiko> SteveA, grumble. this is terrible.
<cprov> carlos: copy soyuz to <rosetta> or something else, rsync down your changes from chinstrap, ping me when it's done
<carlos> doing it atm
<carlos> cprov: thanks
<SteveA> kiko: why don't you like making it explicit in the API?
<cprov> carlos: don't blow salgado's things, he will cry ;)
<kiko> SteveA, well, for starters, this is an SQLRelatedJoin. so I need to create a foo_list property or something.
<SteveA> and remember, use shortlist
<carlos> cprov: don't worry, I will just kill it :-P
<kiko> SteveA, second, I'd like to find a solution which allowed us to avoid the perf problems we already have with Snapshot without having to add a method everywhere.
<SteveA> how many properties in our entire codebase do you want to do this for?
<kiko> many
<SteveA> under 5 ?
<bradb> kiko: deep copying is making copies not only of object referenced by foo.bar, but also all the objects that bar itself might have references to, like bar.sourcepackagename, bar.distribution, etc.
<SteveA> under 10?
<kiko> most calculated properties should not be snapshotted
<kiko> but some of them need to be
<bradb> kiko: (recursively)
<kiko> bradb, yeah, but in this context?
<kiko> SteveA, more than 20
<SteveA> kiko: then... another suggestion
<kiko> okay
<kiko> go ahead
<SteveA> define schemas particularly for snapshotting.  s = Snapshot(obj, snapshotschema=IBugTaskSnapshot)
<bradb> kiko: it means the same thing, afaics.
<SteveA> everything given in that interface gets snapshotted
<kiko> SteveA, and inherit from the original schema? I don't want to duplicate the interface.
<SteveA> and the rule is to shortlistify selectresults
<SteveA> no, do not inherit from the original schema
<SteveA> if you need to, make a shortcut like:
<SteveA> IBugTaskSnapshot = SnapshotSchema(IBugTask, 'foo', 'bar', 'baz')
<kiko> mmmm
<mdz> cprov: could you make 'queue fetch 40671 40669 40668 40667 40666 40665 40664 40663 40662 40654' work?
<mdz> cprov: it'd be much more convenient to fetch a batch of pending updates all at once
<kiko> SteveA, strawman strawman. what is wrong with a snapshot=False default argument in Attribute()?
<cprov> carlos: df is quite strange right now, I'm running a librarian instance from soyuz tree and salgado is running the UI and his scrips from m-m tree, if you need your UI need to ask him to stop his 
<kiko> I just want to understand where my thinking is flawed SteveA 
<cprov> mdz: yes, I think it's feasible, file a bug, maybe I can work on it today
<carlos> cprov: my tree needs a db schema change
<carlos> cprov: and then, I need an UI update
<SteveA> kiko: because that is changing such infrastructure.
<mdz> cprov: ok, thanks
<kiko> SteveA, is Attribute() not in the launchpad tree?
<mdz> cprov: on which product?
<SteveA> kiko: if you really want to, and you really dislike SnapshotSchema(...) then
<cprov> carlos: ask salgado, if you can update the DB, he already did
<SteveA> you can make a SnapshottableAttribute()
<kiko> SteveA, I don't dislike it, I am just curious
<carlos> ok
<cprov> mdz: soyuz 
<SteveA> Attribute is a core part of zope interfaces
<SteveA> i do not want to change the functioning of Attribute
<kiko> SteveA, gotcha.
<SteveA> but you could do SnapshottableAttribute
<kiko> or LPAttribute?
<SteveA> no
<kiko> yeah, I see the drawbacks in that.
<SteveA> so, you can make SnapshottableAttribute very easily
<SteveA> it is just a subclass of Attribute
<kiko> yes yes
<salgado> carlos, are you going to apply a single patch manually or you want to run the upgrade script to apply all patches?
<carlos> salgado: my db patch is already approved by stuart
<kiko> SteveA, do you endorse this approach? I think it leads to more clarity and reduced duplication, and I think I know how to do it.
<carlos> salgado: whatever is more easy for you
<SteveA> i'm happy with SnapshotAttribute
<kiko> SteveA, one question I have is whether it is easy to find out the type of the attribute in the interface. isinstance(getattr(iface, name), SnapshottableAttribute): ?
<SteveA> but please do this -- move Snapshot + SnapshotAttribute out of helpers
<salgado> carlos, I applied a patch manually there, so it's better to apply yours manually
<kiko> SteveA, yes
<kiko> will do
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> it can go in webapp
<SteveA> because it can be part of project elizium
<kiko> SteveA, Snapshot is useful beyond webapp
<SteveA> what does that mean?
<kiko> SteveA, the impression I get is launchpad.fields or something
<SteveA> is it used elsewhere than launchpad?
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> mail interface IIRC
<SteveA> that is part of launchpad
<kiko> but not webapp AFAICT
<SteveA> mail interfaces are goingn to be part of project el
<kiko> archivepublisher too IIRC
<kiko> I mean I am easy
<SteveA> so don't get hung up on the name "webapp"
<kiko> but webapp.snapshot is a bit weird
<kiko> okay
<SteveA> it won't be "webapp" for long
<kiko> webapp.snapshot it is
<kiko> it will be canonical.eBLAZER
<kiko> it needs an e-suffix
<kiko> to be enterprise and e-commerce ready
<SteveA> the "E" is everything
<SteveA> ebapp
<kiko> and nothing all at once
* kiko gets back to work
<carlos> WTF
<carlos> carlos@mawson:~/dogfood $ bzr revert
<carlos> bzr: ERROR: Can't decode username in /etc/passwd as ANSI_X3.4-1968.
<carlos> ?
<elmo> shouldn't fedora in launchpad be marked as read only? :P
<carlos> salgado, cprov: ok, it's ready
<carlos> salgado, cprov: /srv/launchpad.net/codelines/carlos
<salgado> okay, I'm going to restart launchpad on that branch
<carlos> salgado: I guess I should apply db changes first, right?
<salgado> no need to, I think
<kiko> elmo, we're hacking everything
<salgado> carlos, does your patch has anything to do with translation_target?
<carlos> salgado: yes
<salgado> so, do it! we're all waiting for you. :)
<carlos> salgado: seems like I don't have permissions
<carlos> launchpad_dogfood=> ALTER TABLE Distribution ADD COLUMN translation_target integer REFERENCES DistroRelease(id);
<carlos> ERROR:  must be owner of relation distribution
<salgado> carlos, psql -U postgres launchpad_dogfood
<carlos> I'm connected as the user launchpad
<carlos> ok
<carlos> salgado: done
<bradb> BjornT_: ping
<BjornT_> hi bradb 
<bradb> hi
<bradb> I don't understand this OOPS: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-06-01/B521
<bradb> the query string: field.searchtext=adsl&search=Search&field.status%253Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%253Alist=Confirmed&field.status%253Alist=In+Progress&field.status%253Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%253Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=&orderby=-priority%252C-severity
<bradb> any idea where those %253A's and such come from?
<bradb> i'm guessing the url was sent in unicode, but i'm unsure if i'm interpreting that info correctly
<bradb> (utf-8)
<BjornT_> bradb: no, no idea. are there any other oops like this? this one doesn't have a referrer set, so it could be some external source manipulating the url.
<bradb> not that i've seen
* bradb has spirals of confusion in his eyes
<BjornT_> bradb: my guess is that %3A==',' and %25=='%', meaning that something quoted the already quoted url.
<matsubara> BjornT_, bradb fwiw, it's the first time i've seen that oops too
<BjornT_> ah, right, %3a==':'
<matsubara> %2C==','
<carlos> kiko: are you busy?
<kiko> carlos, not right now. what's up?
<carlos> kiko: https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+translations
<carlos> kiko: that page should be fixed
<bradb> BjornT_: hm, yeah, that may be it
<kiko> carlos, you mean timing out?
* bradb made urllib.quote spit out:
<bradb> 'field.searchtext%3D%26search%3DSearch%26orderby%3D-priority%252C-severity%26field.status%253Alist%3DUnconfirmed%26field.status%253Alist%3DNeeds%2BInfo%26field.status%253Alist%3DConfirmed%26field.status%253Alist%3DIn%2BProgress%26field.status%253Alist%3DFix%2BCommitted%26assignee_option%3Dany%26field.assignee%3D%26field.owner%3D%26field.component-empty-marker%3D1%26field.omit_dupes.used%3D%26field.omit_dupes%3Don%26field.has_patch.
<carlos> kiko: no, in dogfood, the default is breezy
<carlos> kiko: and we show first dapper
<carlos> kiko: which is wrong
<kiko> carlos, oh. can you fix that as well?
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> kiko: I was thinking on showing first the translation_target, and then sort the distributions by version
<carlos> kiko: and remove the ones that are unsupported
<kiko> carlos, sounds quite good.
<carlos> so we would have  4 distributions there
<kiko> 4? dapper edgy breezy hoary?
<carlos> three released and one being developed
<carlos> kiko: right
<kiko> sounds double plus ultra
<kiko> carlos, thanks for checking that out 
<carlos> np
* bradb & # lunch
* Kinnison attempts one more time to make pqm love him
<carlos> salgado: I need to do another code update
<salgado> carlos, will it overwrite any change done on that branch?
<carlos> do you need to do any change?
<carlos> I was preparing a fresh merge
<salgado> carlos, yes, we need to change dogfood's config file to not start a librarian
<carlos> oh
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> I will do  a commit on that branch
<carlos> and a bzr merge
<carlos> so your changes will stay there
<carlos> ok?
<salgado> I think it should be fine
<carlos> salgado: done, could you restart it?
<salgado> carlos, restarted
<carlos> salgado: thanks
<salgado> np
<carlos> kiko-fud: https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+translations
<jonux_> hola 
<tiffiniycheng> hi all, this is tiffiniy from pcf. we just added our democracy player project to rosetta. we love it. i was wondering how i can change my user permissions so i can add some text on template pages... anyone know?
<matsubara> carlos: ^^
<carlos> tiffiniycheng: translation template?
<carlos> matsubara: thanks
<clahey> carlos: She wants to add text to the web page.
<clahey> https://launchpad.net/products/democracy/trunk/+pots/democracyplayer
<carlos> tiffiniycheng: you need to be the owner of either the template or the product
<clahey> carlos: Can we have multiple admins?
<carlos> clahey: you would need to create a team for your product
<carlos> and give the ownership to that team
<tiffiniycheng> ok thanks
<clahey> Ah, that makes sense.
<clahey> Where do I create a team?
<tiffiniycheng> that's really helpful
<carlos> clahey: launchpad.net/people/
<clahey> Yep, just found it.  :)
<clahey> Thanks much.
<tiffiniycheng> yeah thanks
<carlos> np
<bradb> mdz: Might you have a chance to give some feedback for my "Permissions for editing Milestone and Importance" email in the next few days?
<kiko-fud> carlos, you should say "Other releases of Ubuntu" before the second table
<glatzor> hi carlos. where can I get any information about our further plans for Rosetta and feature specs?
<bradb> BjornT_: around?
<salgado> hey kiko, how's that code review going? :)
<kiko> salgado, r=kiko
<kiko> if you remove or rewrite that docstring
<kiko> salgado, actually
<kiko> I have a better idea
<kiko> for etQuantityWidgetsInitialValuesFromExistingOrder
<kiko> err
<kiko> for getQuantityWidgetsInitialValuesFromExistingOrder
<kiko> instead of supplying the attrname
<kiko> I suggest you supply "approved=True"
<kiko> and have a default of approved=False
<kiko> how does that sound?
<kiko> salgado?
<jbailey> bradb: Around?
<bradb> jbailey: hey
<salgado> sure. sounds like a good idea
<jbailey> bradb: I can't seem to assign https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/apmd/+bug/46091 to nobody.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46091 in apmd "APM error on shutdown" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<bradb> jbailey: the bug is fixed, but not yet rolled out
<jbailey> bradb: Great, thanks. =)
<bradb> np
<jbailey> I'm only concerned about nobody looking after the critical bug.
<jbailey> Is there a workaround for now?
<kiko> jbailey, yes. 
<kiko> jbailey, assign to kiko-bichodomato
<jbailey> kiko: Done, thanks.
<bradb> i almost forgot about that work around :)
<bradb> s/k a/ka/
<kiko> I take all the bullets
<kiko> salgado, I think that change is enough for an r=kiko, but consider also removing or unifying some of the comments you are adding to ShippingRequestApproveOrDenyView
<kiko> salgado, because the repeated text is weird.
<salgado> you mean the comments in all branches of the process() method?
<kiko> I think that's process() salgado but I don't have enough context.
<kiko> salgado, the three identical comments.
<salgado> hmmm. they used to be slightly different
<salgado> I wonder who changed them to be exactly the same in all three cases. :P
* bradb epiphanizes that BugTaskSearchListingView should not be a GeneralFormView
<kiko> salgado, I WONDER
<bradb> kiko: There's a TON of cruft in the BTSLV code and templates. What do you think of me blowing away *all* template/macro code that isn't currently used in bug listings? I think resurrecting the list view would be nice, and I think we're much better spending two fresh hours on making something that looks good for the current Malone (including the two-column layout change) whenever it becomes a priority to do so. Meanwhile, I'd love t
<kiko> bradb, why don't you instead ressurect the list view? :-)
<bradb> kiko: I could, but even then, I'd still prefer to start by blowing everything away. It's probably easier to start from where we are now, rather than retrofit this crufty poo.
<bradb> I've already converted BTSLV to not be a GFV, because it just doesn't need to be at all, and it makes modifying it (e.g. for the validation fix I was trying to do) unnecessarily confusing.
<kiko> I don't know if I agree
<kiko> I mean, the macros are not that complicated, are they? they take an iterable of bugtasks and.. that's all right?
<bradb> they date back to the days of having that lame advanced search form shown above the listing!
<salgado> kiko, I'm not sure the change on getQuantityWidgetsInitialValuesFromExistingOrder will be good. it'll make the method itself clearer, but the callsites will remove some clarity from the callsites
<kiko> salgado, only one callsite will send in an approved=True parameter. that sounds safe enough to me
<salgado> yeah, but this callsite has an if block to decide if it needs to pass approved=True or not, and this if has a comment explaining why we do something that may not be obvious. it'd be silly to keep the conditional after the change, and removing it would force me to remove the comment
<kiko> you can still keep the comment
<kiko> anyway I think that is much better than supplying strings to APIs
<kiko> another option 
<kiko> is to have two separate methods
<kiko> that call a single method which does the actual query
<kiko> your option
<kiko> btw
<kiko> does anyone
<kiko> BjornT_, spiv, SteveA, lifeless, etc
<kiko> know how to run a single test
<kiko> when running the test suite
<kiko> by an exact name
<kiko> bradb, carlos etc
<kiko> salgado, matsubara, cprov etc
<bradb> the only tests you can run individually are standalone ones and doctests, afaik
<matsubara> python test.py -vvf --test=testname.txt
<bradb> kiko: wiki:LaunchpadHackingFAQ has all the answers
<bradb> and good thing too, because i can never remember the syntax since it changed :)
<kiko> matsubara, that matches a substring -- a stem I think :-/
<bradb> running selected tests seems to be somewhat broken now, yeah
<matsubara> you can also use --layer=LAYER to indicate only FunctionLayer for doctests or PageTestLayer to run only pagetests
<matsubara> s/FunctionLayer/FunctionalLayer/
<kiko> SteveA, where should I put shortlist() :-(
#launchpad 2006-06-03
* ddaa has progressed in his understand of why default branch fillers scanning might, or might not, be needed for non-MAIN CVS imports
<ddaa> no I suppose I can stop standing on my hands
<ddaa> while looking in a mirror and chanting mantras
* bradb heads out. bbl to fix this failing test so I can submit this branch for review.
<kiko> man
<kiko> this test suite takes FOREVER to run
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi, i just started browsing a bug report imported from debian, and noticed anyone involveds email addresses in clear text on the bug report. should i file a bug to have LP mangle email addresses, or is this know and discussed?
<rob> is there a problem with the Ubutu Code of Conduct signing for version 1.0.1 of it?
<rob> I keep getting: str: The signed text does not match the Code of Conduct. Make sure that you signed the correct text (white space differences are acceptable).v
<eckotical> hey all
* lamont tries to figure out how to find all bugs submitted by a given person
<lamont> found it
<copernic> hello guys, there is a strange thing going on with Dapper.. Azerbaijani desktop is displayed wrong with RTL direction
<copernic> I've filed bugs many times, but got no responce
<copernic> How can I fix it myself?
<copernic> anyone here?
<Edson_rs> new register ubuntu
<Edson_rs> ???????????????????????
#launchpad 2006-06-04
<mdke> rob
<mdke> whoops, he's not here anymore
<WINBALL> :)
<sivang> re all
<mdke> not that anyone is going to be around, but do you know after setting a new email address as the contact one, how long it takes for the username@ubuntu.com redirect to update itself?
<sivang> hye mdke 
<sivang> mdke: got a question from one of my translators , you've probably seen it as well on -translators
<sivang> he also filed it as bug #47504
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47504 in ubuntu-doc "Gender conventions in documents" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47504
<mdke> sivang: It wasn't on -translators, but I commented on that bug
<sivang> mdke: so I think this is a rosetta wishlist bug or so, not related to ubuntu-docs
<sivang> what is your opinion ?
<mdke> I don't see how rosetta is relevant at all
<sivang> I think what he wants is a "NOTICE:..." for languages that decided to have their text follow one gender for simpliciy (as in hebrew)
<sivang> somewhere in the translation portal or so, although this could be cumbersome per each language..
<mdke> localising for individual cultures in documents is simply a question for translators, as far as I can see
<mdke> I don't think that Rosetta can or should be involved in that
<sivang> mdke: so basically, each loco team decided how his docs should be trans;lated, and have this somewhere up in his wiki?
<mdke> sivang: sure, if you want. It should be included in the relevant language's translation guidelines, if it is specific to that language
<sivang> mdke: where do teh en team stores thisguide line?
* sivang wants top use as a base point
<sivang> (in terms of layout, and addressing)
<mdke> sivang: I don't know, I don't do en translation. But I'll show you the italian ones
<sivang> mdke: ah right, please od :)
<mdke> Gnome - http://www.firenze.linux.it/~algol/linee-guida/ General upstream - http://www.linux.it/tp/buona_traduzione.html
<AlinuxOS> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports It will be great to have a possibility to filter imports page for example for user/for Language/for period...
<AlinuxOS> in this way there is confusion...
<mdke> yes. did you look for a bug on it already?
<spiv> mdke: AFAIK the @ubuntu.com aliases still require a bit of admin intervention, so try asking elmo or Znarl.
<mdke> spiv: ah, will do. Thanks!
#launchpad 2007-05-28
<jjesse> good evening, is there a way through launchpad to set who can be  allowed to uplaod to my bzr branch of documenation?
<spiv> jjesse: teams can own branches as well as individuals
<jjesse> spiv: so if i'm the "owner" does that mena that i'm the only one that can commit to it? is that how it is setup by default?
<spiv> jjesse: so if you create (or already have) a team for the people who should be able to upload to the branch, and you reassign the branch to be owned by that team, everyone in that team can write to it.
<spiv> So the push URL would become sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~TEAM/...
<jjesse> but if i am the current owner then i'm the only one who can?
<spiv> Right.
<spiv> It's the owner that controls who can write to a branch.
<jjesse> aweosme i understand now
<jjesse> thanks for the hlep
<spiv> You're welcome.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jjesse> good evening mpt
<Hobbsee> mpt!!!
<mpt> Someone's excited
<Hobbsee> mpt: should they not be?
<mpt> Sure, if there's a reason :-)
<Hobbsee> mpt: more people to talk to == more ways to avoid doing assignments.
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
* ajmitch should talk to a freenode staffer & get Hobbsee banned for the day
* Hobbsee wonders about the status of PPA, after UDS.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: why?
* Hobbsee knows a few of them, by nwo
* Hobbsee has been klined before, incidently.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: because it'd be fun, and so you could stop procrastinating :)
<Hobbsee> awww
* ajmitch saw a number of people klined from #ubuntu-nz earlier
<Hobbsee> that's what i was going to do yesterday
<Hobbsee> was it the one moron, multiple times?
<ajmitch> no, it was a number of people from one company
* ajmitch would assume that PPA still has some UI stuff to get in
<Hobbsee> ahh
<thumper> Hobbsee: which assignments?
<ajmitch> hey thumper :)
<thumper> hi ajmitch 
<thumper> ajmitch: it is up to 13 degrees now
<thumper> it must be that hot sun
<ajmitch> you should sit outside, it'd probably be warmer
<thumper> nah, it's 11 outside
<jjesse> winter time?
<thumper> in 3 days
<Hobbsee> thumper: maths, electronics, physics x2, optoelectronics x3
<thumper> Hobbsee: so just a couple then...
<Hobbsee> just a few, yes
<Hobbsee> morning BjornT 
<BjornT> good morning Hobbsee 
<LaserJock> hi BjornT and Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi LaserJock 
<mpt> hi BjornT 
<BjornT> hi mpt and LaserJock 
<ubotu> New bug: #117276 in launchpad "Require projects to specify the license of their code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117276
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos!
<Fujitsu> Am I misinterpreting the build numbers, or is edge behind production at the moment?
<jamesh> Fujitsu: they are Bazaar revision numbers
<jamesh> Fujitsu: the edge.launchpad.net and launchpad.net codebases are separate branches, so their revision numbers are not strictly comparable
<Fujitsu> Of the rocketfuel branch?
<Fujitsu> Ah, OK.
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<jamesh> Fujitsu: e.g. say launchpad.net is at rev 42 after a new roll out
<jamesh> we then merge an urgent fix into the production launchpad.net branch creating a revision 43
<jamesh> this revision 43 is not the same as the revision 43 on the development branch
<Fujitsu> OK.
<visik7> hi
<visik7> I got issues when I try to validate my pgp key I put the fingerprint into the box press Import key but no mail arrive here
<cprov> good morning !
<omha> ey
<omha> how can i join a project?
<gnomefreak> omha: you mean like join a team or just help out sometimes on a certain projects?
<gnomefreak> -s
<omha> gnomefreak, develop a program 
<ablomen> hey i have just started a project yesterday, now some people would like to join the project, how can i add them and/or can they join?
* carlos -> lunch
<mwh> ablomen: people don't join projects, then join teams
<mwh> then -> they
<ablomen> ok so i need to make a team for my project too?
<ablomen> ok found it, thanks mwh :)
<ddaa> uhm
<ddaa> I think the question is what FOR do you think you need to join a project/team?
<ddaa> if you want to help on a project, the answer is "just do it": realy the ML, hang out on the IRC channel, sent patches to the developers, nothing of that requires a formal action on Launchpad.
<mpt> ablomen, you can edit the description of the project to describe how people can get involved
<ddaa> hey mpt
<ablomen> mpt, yeah should do that :)
<ddaa> what kind of crazy time of the day is it in kiwi contry?
<mpt> I don't know, I'm fast asleep
* ddaa feels mildly disturbed by that answer
<Hobbsee> ddaa: 1am or so?  i think?
<Hobbsee> 1.15am?
<ubotu> New bug: #117340 in Ubuntu "Gnome CD burning function translation error." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117340
<ablomen> hmm and where can i make a new bzr branch for the project?
<ablomen> ah found it already, sorry
<ubotu> New bug: #117342 in launchpad-bazaar "can register mirror branch with URL in code.launchpad.net" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117342
<\sh> any launchpad admins online? 
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> Hi carlos :)
<carlos> Yannig: hi
<Yannig> Tell me... :)
<carlos> \sh: hi, please, ask what you need and if there is someone that could help you, we will do it
<carlos> Yannig: what do you need that I tell you ? :-)
<Yannig> Any idea about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/112588 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112588 in openoffice.org "Unable to have OpenOffice in Occitan whereas it's being translated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Yannig> Thanks ubotu :D
<carlos> Yannig: is your translation only in Launchpad?
<Yannig> Yep
<Yannig> Someone is about to do the same at openoffice.org but not yet done
<omha> how can i host a bazaar respo at launchpd?
<ddaa> omha: what do you mean? Do you want to upload a bzr branch on Launchpad to host, or do you want to use a shared repository for your branches on launchpad?
<omha> ddaabzr upload a branch on launchpad to host
<\sh> carlos, how can I remove my lp account completly from LP
<omha> ddaa
<\sh> carlos, if it needs some interaction from LP admins, please go and remove my account.
<carlos> Yannig: that's our fault, we will start soon providing oo.org language packs from Launchpad (we had a technical problem with that)
<ddaa> omha: https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingAHostedBranch
<ddaa> omha: in short, use the bzr client to push to bazaar.launchpad.net
<carlos> \sh: please, file a request on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad 
<ddaa> there is no web UI at the moment to create a hosted branch
<carlos> \sh: I don't have such rights
<Yannig> Thanks carlos :)
<\sh> carlos,k
<ddaa> see also https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights
<ddaa> https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/EasyBranching
<omha> how do i set bzr push to use and SSH key?
<ddaa> do you know what a SSH key is?
<omha> yes
<omha> and i have also registered one
<ddaa> what is the specific problem you are facing then?
<omha> bzr is asking for a password
<ddaa> you are probably not using the right username with sftp
<omha> not a ssh key
<ddaa> what is the command line you are using to bzr push?
<ddaa> please copy-paste it
<omha> ddaa bzr push sftp://bard-simonsen@bazaar.launchpad.net/~pib/pib/devel
<ddaa> okay, what is the URL of your personal page on Launchpad?
<ddaa> the place you go when you click on your name in the upper right corner?
<omha> https://code.launchpad.net/~bard-simonsen
<ddaa> mh... there's already a devel branch there
<ddaa> https://code.launchpad.net/~pib/pib/devel
<omha> yes
<omha> btw how can i delete that?
<ddaa> assign it to the "obsolete-junk" product and set its status to "Abandoned"
<ddaa> you cannot really delete branches on launchpad yet
<ddaa> s/product/project/
<ddaa> omha: I'm not sure about your ssh key problem. Bzr uses openssh to connect to sftp if it's available.
<ddaa> so if you can use this ssh key in other places, it should just work
<omha> well im on win32
<ddaa> oh
<ddaa> I cannot answer that. The folks on #bzr will be able to help though.
<ddaa> sorry, but I'm a poor linux geek. Never really used Windows...
<omha> i want to be a poor linux geek, but hardware isn't supported in my new laptop :(
<ddaa> the trick is to choose hardware that is supported...
<ddaa> makes like easier and puts pressure on hardware maker to help linux developer support their stuff.
<highvoltage> or buy a Dell laptop with Ubuntu pre-installed ;)
<ddaa> or a Thinkpad
<highvoltage> (just a pity they only sell 'em in the US)
<omha> yea
* highvoltage has only been happy with Thinkpads so far (on the 6th one now)
<ddaa> I do have some minor problems with my X60 (not so poor linux geek actually)
<ddaa> but it mostly just works
<omha> ddaa, bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "sftp://bard-simonsen@bazaar.launchpad.net/~pib/pib/devel": Unable to import paramiko (required for sftp support): No module named paramiko
<highvoltage> I want to get an X60 next
<highvoltage> what doesn't work on it?
<highvoltage> (well, an X60s to be specific)
<omha> ddaa, whats wrong there?
<ddaa> you need paramiko installed for sftp support
<ddaa> omha: really, you should ask on #bzr and check the bazaar-vcs.org site... I am of no help once windoze is involved.
<omha> im using a nice debian now
<ddaa> oh
<ddaa> apt-get install python-paramiko
<omha> putty + samba == code on laptop :)
<ddaa> or something close to that
<ddaa> it should be in the Recommends of your bzr package
<ddaa> http://bazaar-vcs.org/DistroDownloads for instructions on how to get the package
<omha> i got it
<ddaa> once you have paramiko and openssh-client installed, it should all just work
<ddaa> provided the ssh key on this debian system is the one you registered on launchpad...
<omha> hmmm
<omha> it works :D (i think)
<omha> it's fetching when its pushing :S
<omha> ddaa, thanks
<ddaa> you're welcome, sorry for the trouble, we plan to make it easier to create hosted branches
<omha> well, launchpad is a hell, when you first arrive, but it seems to be great when you learn it 
<ddaa> :( right, lots of things that do not match first time expectations
<ddaa> if you can, please report on the specific things that annoyed you
<ddaa> and get other first time users to do so
<omha> the navigate menus 
<ddaa> launchpad-users mailing list is a good place for that, I think, or filing a Question on the launchpad project
<ddaa> omha: please take the time to report in a place where it is public and archived
<omha> kk
<ddaa> some things like the navigation are not going to change overnight, but small things like that build awareness.
<ddaa> besides... it got A LOT better with the new UI... the old blue UI was a lot worse navigation-wise...
<Yannig> carlos: Any idea when (approximately) it should be done?
<carlos> We just finished our more urgent milestone so I hope it would happen between this week and next one. I need to talk with the rest of the team to schedule it
<Yannig> Thanks :)
<Yannig> So a language-support-oc package should be created, it that it?
<carlos> Yannig: for oo.org is not really that the problem
<carlos> but yes, you should get such meta package to install automatically all dictionaries and other packages needed for Occitan
<Yannig> Great :)
<Yannig> I should go on translating Mozilla now :P
<carlos> we will be able to do it soon with Launchpad :-)
<Yannig> How soon?
<Yannig> (just to know if it's worth asking a CVS account by the beginning of summer at Mozilla's)
<ubotu> New bug: #55681 in soyuz "Ensure we don't create orphaned SourcePackageNames" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55681
<ddaa> lifeless: I need your awesome CVS fu
<ddaa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22904/
<ddaa> does THAT look anything like a "correct" way to do directory renaming in CVS?
<ddaa> want to know because it caused cscvs to fail an import, and I want to know if I should ask the user to tell the repo admin to please not do that, or if it's a bug in cscvs.
<lifeless> ddaa: it would seem to be missing a lot of data
<ddaa> I'm seeing a lot of those "file foo was initially added on branch BAR" log entries
<ddaa> and it seems that use of dead revision thoroughly confuses cscvs
<ddaa> and in some cases it does look like a bug in cscvs
<lifeless> we have code to handle this
<lifeless> and a test somewhere
<ddaa> could you have a look at it?
<lifeless> its 1:30 am! no.
<ddaa> Not right now.
<lifeless> I'm off back to sleep to try to reset body clock.
<ddaa> But at some point in the next month.
<lifeless> I dont know that the admin has done anything wrong or not
<ddaa> ok about that
<lifeless> I can say that lots of tags in that file are referenced and absent
<ddaa> I'm asking about this use of dead revisions.
<ddaa> I could not find anything that looked like it in the cscvs code.
<lifeless> I think if you grep for dead in the cvs parser tests you'll find a matching scenario quickly
<ddaa> but that does not mean much, since my brain started melting pretty quickly when I tried to read the code :(
<lifeless> Drop me a mail, my brain is pre-melted right now
<lifeless> tchau
<ablomen> ok i think im just looking over it but.. with my project i dont have any subversion system atm, id like to use the launchpad hosted bazaar stuff, where can i set this up?
<ablomen> i cant find it anywere, it seems like if you use "add a branch" it needs an excisting bzr/svn/whatever system
<ddaa> ablomen: https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingAHostedBranch
<ddaa> also https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/EasyBranching
<ablomen> ddaa, ah thanks man :)
<ddaa> and https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/TeamBranches
<ablomen> yay thats the stuff iv been trying to find :) *bow*
<ddaa> in the next launchpad release there will be a link to that wiki page from the +addbranch page in launchpad
<ablomen> that would be nice yes ;)
<tsmithe> hi i've been wondering how launchpad generates the dependency trees such as at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/composite-by-default is this source available anywhere; i'm interested in doing a similar thing myself
<tsmithe> or just to learn from
<ddaa> it uses dot
<tsmithe> dot?
<ddaa> from the graphviz package
<tsmithe> mmhmm
<tsmithe> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #117386 in launchpad "[feature request]  Allow users to insert their SIP accounts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117386
* carlos -> out
<LaserJock> cprov: around?
<cprov> LaserJock: yes, what I can do for you ?
<Martinp23> How is karma assigned on LP?
<shawarma> See the front page. :)
<shawarma> There's a link to a page called " Learn how we calculate your Launchpad karma"
<shawarma> https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation
<Martinp23> Hehe - I've read that, but I sort of confused me more :)
<Martinp23> https://launchpad.net/~martinp23/+karma <-- Should there be karma for those actions, or does it get assigned only after a certain baseline number of actions have been carried out, or something?
<LaserJock> Martinp23: I think the karma value is updated daily
<Martinp23> LaserJock: Hmm - the plot thickens then.  That would have given the system 2 or 3 opportunities to update my karma so far...
<salgado> Martinp23, we had a problem when we last updated the code running on launchpad.net and the karma hasn't been updated since last Thursday
<salgado> Martinp23, also, there may be some actions which although being recorded are currently worth 0 karma points
<Martinp23> salgado: Ahh ok - I knew about some actions being worth 0, but thanks for letting me know about the bug
<salgado> it's not an actual bug in the code. just a mistake (already corrected) when the code was updated
<salgado> IOW, karma should be updated tonight
<Martinp23> OK :)
<__20h__> Good evening.
<ubotu> New bug: #117403 in launchpad "Broken traversal on ProductRelease page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117403
<ubotu> New bug: #117409 in launchpad "Certain project files can't be downloaded with firefox, wget works ok" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117409
<ubotu> New bug: #117410 in launchpad "Certain project files can't be downloaded with firefox, wget works ok" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117410
<LaserJock> jcs: hi
<gwen> lo *
<gwen> i'm trying to sign code of conduct and don't succeed....
<ubotu> New bug: #117452 in malone "Code that parses bugtracker urls need to handle incomplete bugzilla urls" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117452
#launchpad 2007-05-29
<ubotu> New bug: #117460 in launchpad "Linking to upstream bugs is counter-intuitive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117460
<elmo> mwh: are you looking after loggerhead yet?
<mwh> elmo: to some extent, i'm not sure how much i'm supposed to be looking after the running of it
<mwh> elmo: is it wedged again?
<elmo> mwh: well, it was using 1.5Gb of RSS memory which was causing the box to thrash
<elmo> but since I asked it seems to have calmed down
<mwh> someone was probably looking at the inventory view
<mwh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/116869
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116869 in loggerhead "viewing the file listing consumes a lot memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<mwh> it's on the list of things to look at this week
<elmo> k
<ASCIIGirl> hello world! I found this --> "Fixed in RF 4082" closing a bug, can anybody tell me what RF refers to? , appears on bug #70074
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70074 in rosetta "Add direct link downloads" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70074 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<LaserJock> I *think* the RF is something like a revision #
<ASCIIGirl> LaserJock, any idea if ubuntu has something like a dictionary of those words? cause I been googling and checking the wiki without finding anything useful :(
<LaserJock> well, it isn't Ubuntu-specific
<LaserJock> and it's an internal thing
<ASCIIGirl> aw that makes my search a bit more difficult :-) 
<ASCIIGirl> anyway, thanks LaserJock 
<LaserJock> you could email launchpad-users mailing list
<LaserJock> that might be a good way to draw attention to the issue ;-)
<LaserJock> ah, or ask Fujitsu ;-)
<ASCIIGirl> heheheh..so means rocket fuel.... :)
<thumper> ASCIIGirl: yes it means rocketfuel
<thumper> and the number is the bzr revision number for our main development branch
<ASCIIGirl> thumper, on this bug just says a "fix released" and speaks about few problems on the same bug...
<ASCIIGirl> I would like to know which of the problems of that bugs were fixed on that revision and which was the solution given...any idea where I can find that? 
<LaserJock> if it's marked Fix Released then the bug should be fixed with that revision
<Fujitsu> Fix Released is when that revision hits production.
<Fujitsu> Fix Committed is when it's committed to rocketfuel.
<ASCIIGirl> the point is that on the bug tells about 2 steps....that means both steps were implemented?
<stub> ASCIIGirl: A fix released bug should mean all issues with this bug have been dealt with and all relevant changes are running on the production systems.
<ASCIIGirl> stub, thanks ...
<stub> ASCIIGirl: If that is not the case, then someone made a mistake or was not clear enough (eg. I'm opening up a new bug on this seperate issue)
<ASCIIGirl> stub Im checking in rosetta if the 2nd step of the bug its also fixed...
<ASCIIGirl> if there is any rosetta expert around: is it possible to do daily exports so upstream can fetch translations automatically?
<thumper> lifeless: ping
<thumper> lifeless: AU reviewers meeting?
<jml> review my branch, reviewers
<lifeless> thumper: Mondays...
<`23meg> has anyone run into upstream project being incorrectly filled in as "rebuntu" when marking a bug as affecting upstream? looks like a bug.
<`23meg> looks like specific to gnome-terminal
<LaserJock> I've seen some things with rebuntu
<thumper> lifeless: last week we moved it to Tuesday and updated the wiki
<crimsun> no, it has struck every instance that I tried yesterday, but I wasn't able to follow through
<crimsun> (the whole mantis isn't supported yet)
<`23meg> LaserJock, I think the upstream product for gnome-terminal incorrectly points to rebuntu when marking as affects upstream
<lifeless> thumper: oh!. what time tuesdays ?
<Fujitsu> `23meg: Right, the creator the rebuntu project assigned it as upstream for a number of Ubuntu packages. There's no UI to reverse that at the moment.
* beuno feels a bug ready to be reported
* `23meg is reporting
<`23meg> thanks Fujitsu
<carlos> morning
<Fujitsu> Hi carlos.
<beuno> mornin' carlos
<beuno> how are you today?
<carlos> beuno: fine thanks, and you?
<beuno> pretty good, getting ready to go to sleep
<beuno> I've been working on some new rosetta specs, so expect to have a bigger queue pretty soon   :D
<`23meg> bug #117494 filed :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117494 in launchpad "Rebuntu incorrectly marked as upstream for some Ubuntu packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117494
<thumper> lifeless: 06:00 UTC
<ubotu> New bug: #117494 in launchpad "Rebuntu incorrectly marked as upstream for some Ubuntu packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117494
<beuno> I'm off, night everyone
<lifeless> thumper: ok, I can do that. I do think its nice to have the convenor of the meeting present when its rescheduled though :)
<thumper> lifeless: yeah, sorry
<ubotu> New bug: #117508 in rosetta "Last translator field should handle accounts without email address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117508
<beuno> carlos: I'm triaging some rosetta bugs, trying to clean it up a bit, should I be doing this, or does this fall upon the launchpad devs exclusively?
<carlos> beuno: any help is welcome. We do it from time to time
<carlos> as long as you don't do weird things... you are free to help there too :-9
<carlos> :-)
<beuno> ok, great, I'm drafting up a few specs, and I want to relate them to existing bugs/specs, but I keep bumping into duplicate bug reports, or some that just don't seem to apply anymore
<beuno> (including 2 bugs I had reported a while back)
<beuno> so I figured why not tidy that a bit while I'm at it
<carlos> feel free to ask us if you have doubts about any of those
<carlos> beuno: and thanks for your help
<beuno> carlos: my pleasure, we all use rosetta, so I guess we should give back a bit anyway
<beuno> if you can take a look at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/39291
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 39291 in rosetta "status bar on package listing wrong" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<beuno> I marked 3 of them duplicates to that bug
<carlos> beuno: I guess it would be a duplicate, yes
<carlos> either that or a bug in statistics that is already fixed
<beuno> one last bug, then I'm off to work on my spec, https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/20   seems to be in place, right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 20 in rosetta "Sort translatable applications with most-wanted translations first" [Wishlist,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<carlos> beuno: we have priorities for templates
<carlos> but that request goes further 
<carlos> I don't think we could say it's fixed
<beuno> right, I'll stay out of bugs that go that deep then
<beuno> thanks carlos  :D
<carlos> np
<beuno> <nag> I did get a bit frustrated that I run into so many specs located in Launchpad's wiki and can't access them </nag>
<beuno> carlos: searching through the specs, I found one that is very similar to what I'm working on (again, can't be certain since I can't actually *see* it), does it make sense to draft it up considering I can't edit/see the current one?   what are my options?
<carlos> tell me the spec you are writing and I would be able to tell you whether is the same or not
<beuno> (most of this is coming after a talk I gave on launchpad, and a profesional translator approached me and we talked for about half an hour about how to improve it)
<carlos> we cannot publish our specs right now, but you can talk about that with kiko or SteveA
<beuno> I'm referring to: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-word-lists
<beuno> the basic idea is for each language team to have a list of "prefered" words, so we can have some uniformity across packages
<carlos> beuno: that spec is empty and we didn't write it yet
<beuno> if that word would be on the string to translate, the pre-set translation recommendation should be suggested somewhere
<carlos> if you want to draft it, you can do it on wiki.ubuntu.com and update the link to yours (or ask me to do it if you don't have enough rights)
<beuno> carlos: great, I'll draft it then and add the link to the whiteboard so you can edit it in (I can't change it, I just checked), does that work?
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> I just removed the link to the empty one
<beuno> thanks  :D
<beuno> just curious, what would give me rights to edit it?   to be set as a drafter?
<carlos> beuno: I think you need to be the owner of the project
<carlos> like I'm
<carlos> anyway, let me set you as the drafter
<beuno> carlos: thanks again, I'll let you work now and start the draft on the wiki
<carlos> beuno: you are now the drafter, check whether you have permissions now
<beuno> carlos: yes I can  :D
<carlos> :-)
<beuno> ok, so that's what I'll be bothering you next
<beuno> :p
<carlos> enjoy! :-)
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> heya mpt 
<mpt> crud, just got a "Fobidden" error that I shouldn't have, but I can't reproduce it
<sacater> whats being done about the ansewrs bug :(
<mpt> sacater, there are 47 Answers bugs. Which one are you referring to?
<sacater> mpt: the one where you enter nothing and you get an OOPS when you click 'find answers'
<mpt> oh
<ubotu> New bug: #117525 in launchpad-answers "Retargeting and setting whiteboard are forbidden when done simultaneously" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117525
<mpt> ^^^ that's the 47th
<Hobbsee> mpt: you're supposed to be able to mindread.
<mpt> I should have read the job description more closely
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<mpt> sacater, according to the bug report, it's been fixed in the code, so it'll be fixed on launchpad.net in a couple of weeks
<sacater> :o
<sacater> how many...
<mpt> It seems like doing an empty search is a pretty easy thing to avoid, though
<mpt> in the meantime
<mpt> oh
<mpt> Does it happen when searching for (for example) all the Needs Info questions?
<mpt> hmm, no, those controls aren't available on that page
<mpt> So the problem doesn't occur when you specify a project
<mpt> It doesn't occur on a project's Answers page
<mpt> It occurs only if you search for nothing at all on https://answers.launchpad.net/
<beuno> sacater: launchpad is normally updated on tuesdays, so unless the fix creates problems in other places, it's probable that it will land by next week (unless mpt says differently)  :p
<mpt> I can't think of a reason for doing that
<mpt> Not saying that it shouldn't be fixed (it will be), just that it doesn't seem urgent.
<cprov-fud> morning, guys.
<carlos> beuno: that's not true anymore
<carlos> beuno: we are doing an update once per month, usually third Thursday of the week (although it would change depending on the cycle)
<carlos> we started with that this month
<mpt> matsubara, hi, you called me while I was asleep
<carlos> cprov-fud: morning
<matsubara> mpt: hello matthew
<Hobbsee> mpt: new form of alarm.
<matsubara> mpt: so, I was trying to get the ies4linux to work
<matsubara> mpt: is there any special trick to make the rendering work? (I installed it fine, but it doesn't render the page)
* cprov <- was eating for a long time (gaim == crap)
<siretart> cprov: is it possible that the ppa chroots have only 'main' activated? 
<siretart> cprov: ffmpeg is still waiting for liba52-0.7.4-dev, again. and that should be available in gutsy/universe
<cprov> siretart: yes, you were *victim* of ogre-component algorithm (sources in main can only build-depend on main and so on ...)
<Hobbsee> siretart: are they open to all of ubuntu-dev, or just specific people?
<siretart> Hobbsee: you need to ask this cprov
<Hobbsee> cprov: ^
<siretart> cprov: so I cannot do anything about it?
<siretart> hm. okay, then I need to look for something else
<cprov> siretart: you can re-upload the package to 'universe' 
<beuno> carlos: good to know, I'll have to update a few slides for that
<siretart> cprov: sorry? how to do that?
<siretart> cprov: you mean uploading to "~siretart/ubuntu/gutsy/universe"?
<mpt> matsubara, I didn't do anything special
<mpt> Sorry I don't know what your problem might be there
<cprov> siretart: nope, you have to change the package section metadata 'universe/devel'
<mpt> matsubara, unless you have Desktop Effects turned on (just a guess, haven't tried it)
<mpt> carlos, will this be the earliest in the release cycle that translations have opened for any Ubuntu release?
<carlos> mpt: indeed
<mpt> That's cool!
<mpt> That should make life a lot easier for LOTE Ubuntu users
<matsubara> mpt: well, I'm using the beta version. I'll read documentation and see if I can find anything. thanks anyway.
<mpt> Well done, sir
<carlos> s/sir/team/
<carlos> ;-)
<mpt> indeed
<siretart> cprov: oh. that sounds great. thanks
<kiko> cprov, might be interesting to allow overriding component via the directory as well
* kiko runs 
<Hobbsee> heya kiko!
<kiko> hey Hobbsee 
<kiko> nice to hear you around
<Hobbsee> kiko: hear me around?  *didnt think she'd been stomping*
<kiko> Hobbsee, these electrons make a lot of noise
<Hobbsee> hehe
<cprov> kiko: it's possible
<kiko> cprov, dunno if we actually want to. might be something to ask our users, distro guys and sabdfl 
<cprov> kiko: since we are catching users too often with "ogre" trap
<kiko> cprov, why are they uploading to main? ah, they don't provide a component in the Section: line, right?
<kiko> slightly tricky
<kiko> I think components for PPAs are bong anyway
<cprov> kiko: well, they have to cope with it if they are intended to fit in ubuntu
<cprov> kiko: but I understand that they are two different concerns (to work vs. to fit in ubuntu)
<kiko> cprov, right, but then during the NSS step they'd get a component overridden in.
<cprov> kiko: yes, and that might make the source FTBFS since we force 'ogre'
<kiko> oh, because the section in the DSC won't match. you're right.
<cprov> kiko: that too, the main problem is that it won't build again in ubuntu because it doesn't respect ogre (main can only build-dep on other main, and so on )
<kiko> it might not, right
* Fujitsu wonders how things like overrides/removals etc. are going to work with PPA.
<kiko> Fujitsu, we probably won't offer overrides. removals will be done initially via admin request, and then you'll have a UI for doing it
<cprov> Fujitsu: via the web UI 
<Fujitsu> What will happen if something from Debian is uploaded with component contrib or non-free?
<kiko> Fujitsu, it will be rejected. it should be changed before uploading.
<Fujitsu> Hmm...
<kiko> I don't like that very much though
<kiko> I think we should consider components more carefully for PPA
<Fujitsu> That means introducing more changes, which is  somewhat silly.
<Hobbsee> kiko: did you come to any conclusions on what you said you'd have to go and think about, with the bugs at UDS?
* Hobbsee is curious, now
<kiko> Hobbsee, I did list a large number of enhancements for BjornT to consider
<Hobbsee> kiko: are they public?
<kiko> I could make them public
<Hobbsee> that'd be interesting to see, at least.
<Hobbsee> even if you dont want input on them
<kiko> I'll email you the wikitext
<kiko> hang on
<Hobbsee> great :)
<seb128> hi
<seb128> kiko: any news on the "rebuntu" tasks hijack?
<kiko> seb128, I'm going to sort it out today.
<seb128> cool
<kiko> I contacted the guy and wanted to wait for him to reply
<kiko> but now I say boo
<seb128> right
* Hobbsee reads
<seb128> Hobbsee: what do you read?
<Hobbsee> seb128: possible enhancements for LP.  was from before you came in
<seb128> ah, k
<seb128> URL? ;)
<Hobbsee> kiko: all looks sane, except = Collapsing all bug comments =
<Hobbsee> seb128: via email
<seb128> k
<kiko> seb128, https://launchpad.canonical.com/SevillaBugTrackerProposals#preview
<kiko> Hobbsee, I like collapsing all bug comments, though
<Hobbsee> kiko: they're annoying to open all of them - particularly if there are lots
<kiko> Hobbsee, they'd be all collapsed at once
<kiko> I guess I need to clarify that in the spec
<Hobbsee> one of the blogs i sometimes read did that - the screams *still* havent stopped, and it was changed a month or so ago.
<kiko> a single twistie for the whole comment section
<Hobbsee> ah right.  not quite so evil then.
<seb128> if you collapse comments please make possible to change the default
<kiko> To make bug reports more concise, we could collapse all the bug comments and the comment field. Comments would be collapsed using a single twisty, meaning that they would either all be collapsed or all be uncollapsed (this does not address the deletion/hiding of specific comments).
<seb128> or that would mean one extra click every time triagers open a bug
<kiko> seb128, the default would be persistent, yes.
<seb128> good
<mpt> kiko, I'm not sure that "concise" is quite what you mean there
<mpt> It wouldn't be reducing the amount anyone had to read
<mpt> s/had/needed/
<kiko> mpt, they can choose to not read the comments if they don't want to.
<kiko> I don't think the use of "concise" is mine but whatever
<mpt> People can already choose not to read them. :-)
<kiko> mpt, not really
<kiko> I mean, try not reading the comments in bug #1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1 - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<Spads> the load time for that bug is pretty impressive
<mpt> I think the #1 beneficial way of decreasing the number of comments people have to read would be making editing the description more obvious and quicker to do.
<mpt> But if you're the relevant developer, I think not reading a comment that's already posted is safe only if someone you trust has already marked that particular comment as not being relevant.
<mpt> (I dare you to diagram that sentence!)
<Hobbsee> i'd love to see a different colour for posters in ~ubuntu-dev or something
<Hobbsee> particularly for kernel bugs, with a lot of traffic
<Hobbsee> no idea fi that's feasible - but if you're kicking around new ideas...
<kiko> Hobbsee, we're working on that
<mpt> It is feasible, we're considering something similar for Answers
<Hobbsee> it's very hard to see who's official, and who's not, seeing as they're all offering advice, saying it must be fixed immediately, etc
<Hobbsee> ah, great.
<mpt> also highlighting the reporter
<mpt> (comments from them, I mean)
* Fujitsu wonders if we can have "Affects, but doesn't need fixing in" tasks at some point.
<kiko> Fujitsu, you mean rejected/wontfix?
<Fujitsu> kiko: No, as in the bug manifests itself in this package primarily, but is in fact a bug elsewhere. I don't want the task in that package open as such, as it's not a bug there. But it should be visible as people will look for it there.
<kiko> Fujitsu, in a single word? :-)
<Fujitsu> No idea.
<kiko> SEP!!!
<Fujitsu> Heheh, yes!
<mpt> Fujitsu, so you want "Not For Us"
<kiko> mpt, it's more SEP than NFU
<kiko> NOP
<mpt> SEP?
<Hobbsee> ooh, i want a SEP!!!!
<Fujitsu> mpt: Not quite. kiko: Right.
<kiko> someone else's problem
<Hobbsee> mpt: Someone Else's Problem
<kiko> not our problem
<kiko> etc
<mpt> oh
* Hobbsee definetly wants a wontfix too, as kde is using that a fair bit at the moment
<highvoltage> what is SEP?
<mpt> I want fewer bug statuses
<highvoltage> ah, I get it
<Hobbsee> highvoltage: see 5&6 lines up
<highvoltage> someone elses problem
<Fujitsu> mpt: But I want to be able to handle this use case.
<mpt> I understand
<mpt> because it'll reduce duplicates
<mpt> We had a long long discussion about what this status should be called
<mpt> I don't remember anyone suggesting SEP
<mpt> though
<mpt> bug 36059
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 36059 in malone ""Rejected" should be split into "Not a Bug" and "Not For Us"" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/36059 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<Fujitsu> I've seen that.
<kiko> mpt, Not For Us is slightly different
<Fujitsu> But NFU is somewhat different.
<mpt> But then Ubuntu's Mozilla team disillusioned me
<mpt> How is it different?
<kiko> it means that we /could/ fix the problem but we don't want to
<kiko> whereas in this cas
<Fujitsu> Right.
<kiko> e it means that the problem needs to be fixed somewhere else
<kiko> for us to benefit
<mpt> I'm not really interested in a difference in meaning
<mpt> I'm interested in a difference in use case
<mpt> in effect, I mean
<kiko> I just explained though
<mpt> Is there a listing on which Not For Us bugs should appear but Seomeone Else's Problem bugs should not, or vice versa?
<kiko> it depends
<kiko> you could say there's a useful listing of things broken in X that depend on work done elsewhere
<mpt> SEP is included in my definition of NFU in the bug report: "for example, it should be fixed in a toolkit or kernel instead"
<Hobbsee> have 2 categories of bugs, easy for developers to split.  "fixable in $product" and "not for us"
<Hobbsee> or whatever
<mpt> kiko, you could get that with an advanced search (which could be a canned search, even)
<kiko> mpt, yeah.. I don't care so much TBH.
<mpt> In the SearchingBugs-spec syntax, it would be "status:not-for-us elsewhere:open"
<kiko> ah right
<johan> Hi. Is codebrowse.launchpad.net known to be down ?
<matsubara> the man has arrived. mthaddon: <johan> Hi. Is codebrowse.launchpad.net known to be down ?
<mthaddon> matsubara: yes, restarting it now
<matsubara> mthaddon: thank you
<johan> thanks!
<mthaddon> ok, should be working now
<johan> yeah, seems to be working, excellent
<mwhudson> grumble
<ubotu> New bug: #117565 in launchpad-bazaar "Seems to use URL quoting instead of HTML in links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117565
<ubotu> New bug: #117582 in launchpad "Duplicated bugs in bugs.launchpad.net/~user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117582
<mthaddon> edge.launchpad.net is going to - server being rebooted
<LaserJock> hi kiko 
<mthaddon> edge.launchpad.net is back up
<kiko> hey LaserJock 
<carlos> good night!
<kiko> siretart, ping?
<siretart> kiko: pong
<siretart> these ppa's are giving me headaches...
<kiko> siretart, did you do https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rats/+bug/63561/comments/8 yourself?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63561 in rats "Segmentation fault when auditing code" [Undecided,Fix released]  
<kiko> siretart, or was it done through changelog-closes-bug?
<siretart> kiko: this was done via changelog-closes-bug.
<kiko> siretart, you are a genius! I love you
<siretart> kiko: I'm using it now in every upload :)
<kiko> ROCK ON!
* siretart hugs kiko
<LaserJock> siretart: wow, awesome
<siretart> LaserJock: can you add the following to your sources.list:
<siretart> deb http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/siretart/ubuntu gutsy main universe multiverse
<siretart> deb-src http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/siretart/ubuntu gutsy main universe multiverse
<siretart> and check if you have the package emacs-snapshot-common with version 1:20070521-1 in your apt-cache?
<siretart> It doesn't show up for me, but it does appear in http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/siretart/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<siretart> cprov: ^^^
<cprov> siretart: one sec
<LaserJock> siretart: yes, I've got it
<kiko> siretart, thanks for testing, I really appreciate it
<LaserJock> mantha@luck:~$ apt-cache madison emacs-snapshot-common
<LaserJock> emacs-snapshot-common | 1:20070521-1 | http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net gutsy/main Packages
<LaserJock> emacs-snapshot-common | 1:20070302-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<LaserJock> emacs-snapshot | 1:20070302-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Sources
<LaserJock> emacs-snapshot | 1:20070521-1 | http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net gutsy/main Sources
<siretart> LaserJock: are you on i386 or amd64?
<LaserJock> i386
<siretart> I'm on amd64, and only see the version from archive.ubuntu.com, not the one from dogfood
<cprov> siretart:      1:20070521-1 0
<cprov>         500 http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net gutsy/main Packages
<siretart> cprov: amd64 or i386?
<cprov> siretart: i386
<siretart> please try on amd64
<cprov> siretart: not 
<siretart> cprov: puh, then the problem is (at least) not on my side :)
<geser> siretart: apt-cache madison on amd64 lists only the source for emacs-snapshot-common but not the binaries
<siretart> which is why I cannot install emacs-snapshot :/
<geser> but I've a file /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net_siretart_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<siretart> interesting. there, I get the package version in question
<siretart> what the heck is going on here?
<geser> and Package: emacs-snapshot-common has Architecture: i386
<geser> apt-cache policy emacs-snapshot-gtk lists also your ppa version
<geser> that package is listed with Architecture: amd64
<siretart> geser: hmmm. it should be arch: all
<siretart> cprov? can you imagine whats wrong here?
<siretart> wow. manually fiddling in /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net_siretart_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_main_binary-amd64_Packages indeed helps
<siretart> geser: good eye, http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/siretart/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz is indeed fishy
<cprov> siretart: well, it's quite possible that I'm generating the index in the wrong way
<cprov> siretart: geser: why should it be 'all' ?
<siretart> cprov: because it is an architecture: all package
<siretart> cprov: Filename: pool/main/e/emacs-snapshot/emacs-snapshot-el_20070521-1_all.deb
<siretart> (pasted from the Packages.gz file)
<cprov> whole cow, you're right .. I'm annotating the arch where it was built, i386
<cprov> siretart: ok, can you file a bug about it 
<cprov> s\whole\holly ... 
<kiko> holy
<kiko> :)
<LaserJock> and here I thought PPA was perfect
<LaserJock> all my hopes have been shattered ;-)
<cprov> LaserJock: come one, I'm glad that it's such simple bug 
<cprov> LaserJock: i can fix it in a minute.
<siretart> cprov: you still want a bug about that? against what?
<cprov> siretart: soyuz
<siretart> k
<cprov> siretart: thanks a lot for identifying this.
<LaserJock> \o/ for testing :-)
<cprov-out> LaserJock: indeed
<asabil> hello all
<asabil> does launchpad provide any sort of wiki ?
<siretart> cprov-out: I think this is https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/40096
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 40096 in soyuz "do not show architecture 'all' builds as i386" [Medium,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Diogo Matsubara (matsubara)
<cprov-out> siretart: not really, we have a much more specific issues like 'PPA archive indexes do not properly list architeture-independent package'
<siretart> cprov-out: filed as https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/117625
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117625 in soyuz "architecutre: all packages appear as architecture: i386 packages in Packages.gz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<cprov-out> siretart: perfect
<ubotu> New bug: #117625 in soyuz "architecture: all packages appear as architecture: i386 packages in Packages.gz" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117625
<ubotu> New bug: #117631 in malone "Dell Optiplex GX50, Cannot Install From CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117631
#launchpad 2007-05-30
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jml> mpt: :D
<Hobbsee> bah.  i still hate the way that launchpad handles the kde bugtracker.  i should really file a bug
<ubotu> New bug: #117677 in soyuz "PPA uploads appear equal to normal uploads in distro `Latest Uploads' listing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117677
* Hobbsee discovers launchpad bug headers
<Hobbsee> what????
<Hobbsee> there's no duplicate bug header.
<mpt> Hobbsee, did you report the bug about the KDE bugtracker?
<Hobbsee> mpt: no.  i've been trying to figure out where it's getting that info - if it's a pebkac error, and just unclear, or what
<mpt> Common pebkac error = interface design error
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> there's only one upstream bugtracker for kde, so there's no need for a kdebase contact, kdepim, and whatever else - which is still missing some packages anyway
* Hobbsee really has no idea what it's even trying to do
<mpt> What's a "kdebase contact"?
<Hobbsee> nfi
<Hobbsee> upstream for kdebase
<Hobbsee> ah ha!  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/85303/+add-affected-product?field.product=kdebase is correct
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85303 in kdebase "No warning before reboot, when harddrive full" [High,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> just why cant we do that for all kde packages, easily?
<Hobbsee> that's the way it's supposed to work
<Hobbsee> although, then https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bugs is created, which is odd.  kdebase upstream is not using launchpad to track it's bugs
<Hobbsee> mpt: i'm slightly hesitant to report a bug until i figure out what it's actually trying to do
<mpt> That page should have a disclaimer saying something like "These are only bug reports that Launchpad tracks because of their relationship to bug reports on software that uses Launchpad for bug tracking. See _KDE's bug tracker_ for a complete list of bugs in upstream kdebase."
<mpt> or something much less wordy than that.
<Hobbsee> i'm more wanting to know why there isnt a kde project or something that means you can just "mark as upstream", pick kde, not kdebase, or whatever k* looks interesting, and add the URL.
<Hobbsee> mpt: but something like that'd be good.  mind you, it's hard to find that page anyway.
<Hobbsee> i think a list of all kde upstream bugs might not be so bad anyway.  *shrug*
<SteveA> morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> can somebody take care of https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/6626 ?
<carlos> morning
<dholbach> can somebody take care of https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/6626 ?
<mrevell> dholbach: I'll mail salgado, I think he's the person who could do that.
<dholbach> alrighty
<dholbach> thanks mrevell
<mrevell> dholbach: np :)
<ubotu> New bug: #117723 in soyuz "override generation broken for gutsy" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117723
<jam-laptop> hi all. Does anyone know how to clear out spam from the Q&A section?
<jam-laptop> https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr/+question/7363
<jam-laptop> seems to have a lot of port spam
<jam-laptop> porn spam
<jam-laptop> Originally, they had put it in an edited form of the original question
<jam-laptop> but they seem to have gone for a comment
<jam-laptop> which needs to be removed
<jam-laptop> and probably the user needs to be banned
<kiko> jam-laptop, I'll talk to tom about it.
<jam-laptop> kiko: thanks
<vorian> how do you "run update" on a bzr branch?
<jam-laptop> 'bzr update path/to/branch"
<vorian> ty jam-laptop :)
<ubotu> New bug: #117741 in launchpad "need ability to flag and hide off-topic comments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117741
* carlos -> lunch
<siretart> cprov: excuse me, https://dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/ffmpeg/3:0.svn20070525-0ubuntu1~ppa3 is broken, and I think it should show my ppa upload
* Hobbsee waves
<siretart> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :)
<cprov> siretart: just a second and I will check that for you
<cprov> siretart: pages should not work for ppa
<siretart> cprov: well, then they shouldn't be linked from https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~siretart/+packages
<siretart> cprov: is there any way to see a list of packages, along with their build logs from some page in launchpad/
<cprov> siretart: yes, they should not
<siretart> ?
<cprov> siretart: not yet, no UI for PPA other than the builder history and spread build records
<cprov> siretart: sorry for that, I thought I was clear about the current lack of specific UI for PPAs
<siretart> cprov: no problem
<siretart> cprov: can you remove packages from my ppa for me?
<cprov> siretart: only if you say that it's mandatory ;) 
<cprov> siretart: right now, it's quite time consuming (I'm still working on the script or removals)
<siretart> no, its just that I made a mistake, and I don't want to update ffmpeg to 20070525, but stay at 20070303 for now. it would be great if I could test it in my ppa
<siretart> cprov: no problem, leave it. would be great if you could ping me if you want to test your removal script when you get to it ;)
<cprov> siretart: sure, will do
<ubotu> New bug: #117752 in malone "Any logged in user can delete any attachments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117752
<BjornT> time for this week's non-au reviewer meeting
<BjornT> == Agenda ==
<BjornT>  * Roll call
<BjornT>  * Next meeting
<BjornT>  * Queue status
<BjornT>  * Other business
<BjornT> who's here?
<flacoste> me<
<bac> me
<salgado> me
<statik> me
<flacoste> barry: ping
<BjornT> barry might still be on the phone with sabdfl 
<BjornT> == Next meeting ==
<BjornT> next meeting will be 2007-06-06 at 1400 UTC as usual.
* flacoste will be sprinting
<BjornT> == Queue status ==
<BjornT> there are 13 (same as last week) open reviews, 6 of them are slightly over the 2 day service target.
<BjornT> SteveA: you still have mpt's text-change branch in your queue, which is more than one month old.
<flacoste> and one of those is unassigned
<BjornT> oh, right, that's the one statik rejected.
<BjornT> i'll re-assign it after the meeting.
<BjornT> overall the queue doesn't look too bad, though, but please review your branches soon salgado and barry 
<BjornT> == Other business ==
<BjornT> anything else?
<salgado> I'll do mine today
<BjornT> thanks salgado 
<BjornT> ok, that's it, short meeting today. meeting ended.
<BjornT> thanks for coming!
<salgado> thanks BjornT 
<statik> thanks BjornT
<barry> just got off the phone w/sabdfl.  i'll review my branch today.
<bdmurray> bug 92488 seems to have gotten some spam
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92488 in Ubuntu "Lost USB Cable Modem Detection After Dapper" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92488 - Assigned to Brian Murray (brian-murray)
<bdmurray> but the user account seems / was okay at one point
<jam-laptop> mthaddon: ping
<mthaddon> jam-laptop: pong
<jam-laptop> mthaddon: thanks for deleting the spam. I was just curious what the standard procedure for that sort of thing is
<mthaddon> at the moment, notifying admins will get spam comments deleted, but we're working on a better infrastructure for this...
<jam-laptop> k
<SteveA> mthaddon: I'd like to talk with you about writing some scripts to analyze the launchpad logs, and get the IP addresses used by the spammers, so we can consider banning those addresses
<mthaddon> SteveA: sounds good - want to do that now or later/part of infra meeting?
<ubotu> New bug: #117780 in soyuz "packages unnecessarily symlinked to other component" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117780
<SteveA> mthaddon: tomorrow in the meeting please
<mthaddon> great
* carlos -> out. See you later!
<salgado> flacoste_lunch, can you review https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/salgado/launchpad/bug-65488/full-diff for me today?
<flacoste> salgado: no problem, what is the bug that this branch address?
<salgado> bug 65488
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 65488 in launchpad "Need a whiteboard for distribution mirrors" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65488 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<flacoste> salgado: i have a few small things to finish first and i'll be on your review next, expect a reply later this afternoon
<salgado> cool. thanks a lot, flacoste 
<seb128> hey
<seb128> kiko: around?
<kiko> seb128, yeah
<seb128> kiko: do you know what's going on with bugs nominated for gutsy and access control?
<seb128> it's pretty frustrating to have people opening random ones and not been able to clean them
<kiko> seb128, you can reject them, and drivers can deny nomination -- matsubara, can you chat a bit with seb128 to see what his concern is?
<matsubara> seb128: do you have an example?
<seb128> matsubara: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/117814
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117814 in pidgin "upgrade pidgin to 2.0.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<seb128> I used to have accept/deny next to the nomination text
<BjornT> seb128: only drivers can accept/deny nominations atm, it has always been like that. you probably were in the driver team before.
<BjornT> seb128: this will change in the next rollout, though; then all uploaders will get permission to accept/deny nominations.
<seb128> BjornT: ok, thanks, that has been discussed on the list but I was not sure of what changes were planned now and for when
<keescook> so, who is able to approve release nominations now?
<matsubara> keescook: drivers only. according to BjornT that will change in the next release. Uploaders will get the permission as well
<keescook> matsubara: since I do security updates for all the stable releases, it would be really handy if I could approve them too.
<keescook> what is a "driver", and does it make sense for me to be one?
<matsubara> keescook: as an workaround I think you could be added to the Ubuntu Drivers team
<keescook> matsubara: okay, I will ask colin about it.  thanks!
<matsubara> BjornT: is there a bug/spec where you're tracking "uploaders should get permission to approve nominations" work?
<LaserJock> keescook: I think ubuntu-core-dev is a driver
<keescook> LaserJock: doesn't seem to be :(  I can't approve nominations, anyway.
<LaserJock> or at least they were, but seb128's comment makes me wonder if that's changed
<seb128> keescook: that has been discussed on the distro list and will be fixed with next update
<keescook> seb128: ah, what will the solution become?
<seb128> keescook: that's annoying not only for security, only for people targetting bugs to fix for gutsy, SRU to do, etc
<seb128> keescook: 
<seb128> "<BjornT> seb128: only drivers can accept/deny nominations atm, it has always been like that. you probably were in the driver team before.
<seb128>  seb128: this will change in the next rollout, though; then all uploaders will get permission to accept/deny nominations."
<seb128> I asked like 10 minutes before you joined :p
<keescook> Ah, I misunderstood what "uploaders" meant here.  I get it now.  thanks!
<seb128> no problem ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #117829 in soyuz "Allow PPA only for 'launchpad-beta-testers' members" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117829
<BjornT> matsubara: although it's a bit misnamed maybe, this is the spec: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/malone/+spec/motu-bug-persmissions
<matsubara> BjornT: thanks. Any plan to fix bug 114766 in this cycle as well?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114766 in malone "Only bug contacts should be able to nominate a bug for a release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114766
<kiko> matsubara, BjornT: I'm not even sure that makes sense
* carlos -> out
<carlos> night!
<Kmos> https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation
<Kmos> it's normal help.launchpad.net don't check user authentication ?
<Kmos> it says on top.. "Login"
<kiko> Kmos, that's a separate site.
<kiko> yes it's confusing
<Kmos> ok
<LaserJock> kiko: what version of launchpad is launchpad.net running now?
<kiko> LaserJock, 1.1.5
<LaserJock> oh really?
<LaserJock> I thought it was older
<LaserJock> and is beta. at 1.1.5 too or are they separate altogether
<czr> is it possible to use launchpad to host the whole oss project?
<czr> (sry for the stupid question, but I can't seem to find that info on the about-pages :-)
<kiko> LaserJock, beta is frozen but I believe edge is auto-updating.
<BjornT> matsubara: no, 114766 is not targeted for this cycle. i think it's better to see how the current system (after the next rollout) works. it might be that there's no need to fix that bug.
<kiko> agreed
<matsubara> BjornT: thanks. I'll add that to the report. it also answers the question I asked you there. :-)
<LaserJock> cprov: how does PPA currently handle sending packages to different components, i.e. Universe, or does it?
<cprov> LaserJock: it works exactly like the main soyuz, including ogre-model for building
<cprov> LaserJock: so, you are probably going to need it at some point
<mantiena> Hi all
<cprov> LaserJock: have you uploaded new packages ?
<matsubara> Kmos: bug 104848 seems fixed, btw
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104848 in hwdb-client "Bad english translation on hwdb-client" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104848
<matsubara> Kmos: nm me. just spotted the error.
<Kmos> matsubara: i checked the translation and still there
<matsubara> Kmos: yeah, my mistake. misread it
<LaserJock> cprov: I just did that one with you on Monday
<LaserJock> but it put it into Main, and I wondered how the PPAs will handle that
<cprov> LaserJock: shame on you ;) 
<LaserJock> currently aren't overrides used in the Ubuntu archives?
<LaserJock> cprov: yes, I know. and it was a FTBFS too, I should fix that ;-)
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/products/ -> Sorry, you can't do this right now
<cprov> LaserJock: yes, we use auto-override in ubuntu archive, but we also support proper rich sections syntax like 'universe/misc'
<LaserJock> ah
<mantiena> are there any launchpad admins ? There is a big problem, which makes another Ubuntu-based distros do not use launchopad for bugs, etc
<LaserJock> cprov: I'll give it a try next upload
<LaserJock> mantiena: I think it's helpful to explain your problem/question, then the appropriate people can respond
<mantiena> I'm main developer of Ubuntu-based distro - Baltix and ~2 years ago I started to use launchpad for bugs and other task
<mantiena> but more than one year I can't register new milestone or new release in launchpad for Baltix :(
<cprov> LaserJock: great, thanks 
<mantiena> look at https://launchpad.net/baltix/+milestones
<mthaddon> Launchpad is down - issue with the DB server - currently working on it
<mantiena> mthaddon: I'm talking not about this issue
<mthaddon> mantiena: ok, I wasn't notifying just you...
<kiko> mthaddon, garr
<mantiena> I'm talking about forbiding to register new milestones/releases of other distros :(
<mantiena> kiko: AFAIK you told me ~6 months ago, that maintainers of other distros will be able to use launchpad in this spring...
<ubotu> New bug: #3158 in soyuz "policy needs extending to support > 1 binary build per upload" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3158
<mthaddon> Launchpad is back up again - please let us know if there are any issues
<pochu> mantiena: are you a driver for Baltix?
<mantiena> pochu: yes
<pochu> So you're Mantas... hi :)
<mantiena> pochu: but problem is not only for Baltix - look at https://launchpad.net/distros - all distros, except Ubuntu don't have releases or milestones registered :(
<mantiena> pochu: yes, hi ;)
<pochu> mantiena: is there a bug report about it?
* pochu checks
<mantiena> pochu: I think so, you need the number ?
<mantiena> pochu: btw, why you are asking my name ? You know me ?
<pochu> mantiena: no, but there's just one Driver for Baltix, and maybe you thought you were a driver and you weren't... :)
<mantiena> :)
<mantiena> yea, it would be pretty strange situation if I think, that I'm a driver, but I aren't...
<LaserJock> cprov: hmm, I uploaded a new package ~20 min ago but haven't gotten an email, package is plotdrop again
<LaserJock> cprov: did the LP outage mess something up?
<cprov> LaserJock: let me check
<mantiena> so, it seems all launchpad admins are away ? :(
<mantiena> cprov: do you get an "Forbiddent" error when go https://launchpad.net/baltix/+addrelease ?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mantiena> mpt: morning ? ;)
<cprov> mantiena: Unauthorized, since I'm not Admin in that context
<pochu> mantiena: Bug #58250
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58250 in launchpad "Unofficial distribution releases should not be allowed to use milestones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58250
<mantiena> pochu: why this bug is unconfirmed ?
<pochu> mantiena: because nobody has confirmed it :p
* pochu hides
<LaserJock> cprov: doh, rejected. is there a way to get that plotdrop package in my PPA removed? 
<cprov> LaserJock: I'm working on the archive-maintenance scripts for PPA
<cprov> LaserJock: i.e., not right now, neither quickly 
<tormod> hi I am angry >:( My eyes are dead tired after reading minuscule text in light-gray on white background!
<cprov> LaserJock: why was it rejected ?
<tormod> this has been complained about since the "new" launchpad was pushed on us
<tormod> what's the reason for not doing anything about it?
<tormod> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/87471
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87471 in launchpad "Grey text is unnecessarily difficult to read" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<LaserJock> cprov: because I used a Debian version number on the first upload
<LaserJock> cprov: since this is just messing around I'll just bump the version up so it's bigger than the first one ;-)
<cprov> LaserJock: you could also use new epoch, but simply bumping the version will do too
<LaserJock> cprov: it was just a -1 vs -0ubuntu1, I just made it -1ubuntu1
<cprov> LaserJock: your PPA, your rules ;)
<LaserJock> mwuahahaha
<LaserJock> ^^ evil laugh
<cprov> LaserJock: ehe
#launchpad 2007-05-31
<profoX`> kiko-afk: hi; are you there?
<profoX`> kiko-afk: (ping)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Rinchen] : *** Launchpad 1.1.5 released *** https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 31 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<LaserJock> cprov: OK, question. in the binary .changes files the Maintainer: is set to the buildd
<cprov> LaserJock: yes, are you checking the dogfood UI ?
<LaserJock> cprov: so for amd64 I get Maintainer: Ubuntu/amd64 Build Daemon <buildd@>
<LaserJock> for i386 I get Maintainer: Ubuntu/i386 Build Daemon <buildd@rubidium.ppa>
<cprov> LaserJock: oops, selenium.ppa (amd64) isn't building a correct changesfile...
<elmo> cprov: fix /home/buildd/.sbuildrc - unfortunately you'll need to do this everytime you reinstall sbuild
<elmo> err, launchpad-buildd.deb I mean
<elmo> cprov: our xen-guest-create-instance script fixes it, but subsequent installs of launchpad-buildd.deb will break the file again
<elmo> cprov: I'll ask adam to look at fixing launchpad-buildd.deb
<cprov> elmo: thank you !
<elmo> [we should probably consider fixing that 'Ubuntu/' hardcodedness at somepoint too, to be PPA/ instead] 
<profoX`> kiko-afk: [ping] 
<jml> I just got an email from Launchpad asking me to approve a new member of a dev team I'm on
<jml> The email's 'To: ' header included all of the other admin's email addresses.
<jml> That seems vaguely distasteful.
<Hobbsee> this is a problem?
<jml> Hobbsee: not really. It's just a little surprising.
<Hobbsee> any admin can approve or decline a new member
<mpt> How many admins are there?
<jml> Hobbsee: well, it's more than their email addresses were visible to me
<jml> mpt: six
<Hobbsee> they tend to be on LP anyway.
<Hobbsee> hi mpt 
<mpt> In theory if you're a team admin you should be able to see the e-mail address of any current/prospective member anyway
<jml> Hobbsee: yeah, but I don't normally get auto-generated bulk email that includes lots of email addresses.
<mpt> (e.g. to ask "why do you want to join this team?")
<jml> mpt: yeah, I don't think it's a problem per se
<mpt> hi Hobbsee :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos 
<carlos> Hobbsee: hey
<SteveA> morning!
<Hobbsee> morning SteveA!!!
<HampusW> How long do you need to wait for your rosetta translation to get reviewed? Is there any way to get it approved faster?
<carlos> HampusW: do you mean your contributed translations as suggestions? or a file upload?
<HampusW> I mean an uploaded pot-file.
<carlos> HampusW: we are a bit behind with that. I'm catching up this week, usually, it should not take more than a couple of days to get an approval or an email from us asking for more info. 
<carlos> HampusW: which project are we talking about? I can do the review right no
<carlos> now
<HampusW> Wubi
* carlos takes a look
<HampusW> Ok. Everything is hosted on launchpad, so there's no risk for duplicate translations or anything at least...
<HampusW> thanks in advance!
<carlos> HampusW: I guess you are one of its maintainers, aren't you?
<HampusW> yep
<carlos> indeed, most active user in Launchpad for that project ;-)
<carlos> do you have any translation already?
<carlos> if you do, please upload them too
<HampusW> carlos: yep, a couple.
<HampusW> Ok, we will do. They had some errors in them before though.
<carlos> translation errors or syntax errors?
<HampusW> I am an admin for Wubi, but it seems only the registrant can upload translation files?
<HampusW> encoding errors
<carlos> HampusW: your .pot file is approved, it should be imported any time in next hour
<HampusW> ok, thanks alot!
<HampusW> we will be able to upload new files without approval now? some po-files for example...
<carlos> HampusW: initial upload and .pot updates is restricted to the registrant
<carlos> HampusW: translation uploads are restricted to the teams doing translations 
<HampusW> ok
<carlos> if you use OPEN permissions, anyone will be able to do it
<HampusW> ok, thanks for all the info!
<carlos> HampusW: yeah, if you upload them to the correct template I just approved, they will be automatically approved
<carlos> well, if you use the right language code as file name for the .po file
<HampusW> ok
<carlos> about the encoding problems, if you give me more information I could try to help you solving those issues
<HampusW> I have already solved it. Just converted a file that was expected to be in latin-1, but was in utf-8, to a po-file.
<HampusW> I wrote some scripts to convert between po-files and nsis scripts =)
<carlos> nsis scripts?
<HampusW> the Wubi installer is written in NSIS (NullSoft Install Script)
<HampusW> NSIS doesn't natively support gettext, but now we can use it anyway. Quite nice!
<carlos> indeed :-)
<HampusW> I just uploaded a po-file for swedish. It has to be approved too?
<carlos> HampusW: no, it will be imported automatically
<HampusW> ok, nice.
<HampusW> You are a rosetta developer? or just launchpad overall?
<carlos> HampusW: Rosetta developer
<HampusW> ok. cool project.
<HampusW> You don't need any more developers, do you?
<carlos> HampusW: for Rosetta, we are right now already three developers
<HampusW> ok, nice
<HampusW> I'll stick with wubi then. Just ask if you need help with something though...
<carlos> HampusW: sure, thank you!
<HampusW> carlos: just one more question. I uploaded a swedish po-file. When I view the translation page for swedish there are 0 msgs and 0 to do... is this the way it should be?
<carlos> that's due to a bug in our UI that shows the template before it's actually imported
<HampusW> I chose "Published upload" when uploading... might just take more time...
<HampusW> ok, so I just wait?
<carlos> yeah
<HampusW> ok, no problem then!
<carlos> for the .pot file you will not get a notification email if it works (we have a bug to fix this, we should notify you always)
<HampusW> ok
<carlos> once the .po file is imported you will get an email either with a failure error or a successful one
<HampusW> that's nice
<HampusW> can I upload a bunch of po-files at once? without being the registrant I mean...
<carlos> hmm, only if you are the owner of the template
<carlos> HampusW: you can create a team and give it the ownership of that template if you don't want to use a Team as the registrant of your project
<HampusW> carlos: ok, cool.
<HampusW> carlos: Thank you for all the help! I think I kind of know what's going on now :)
<carlos> np
<mantiena> Hi all
<HampusW> hi
<mantiena> SteveA: labas
<mantiena> pochu: hi
<pochu> hi mantiena 
<mantiena> maybe today there are some launchpad admins, who can register new Baltix distro  release ? I know only kiko and SteveA, but now both are away :(
<mantiena> Hobbsee:  hi, maybe you have needed rights to register new Baltix distro release - http://launchpad.net/baltix/+addrelease ?
<pochu> mantiena: she doesn't.
<Hobbsee> what?
<Hobbsee> no, i dont
<mantiena> :(
<pochu> mantiena: this might help you: https://launchpad.net/~admins/+members
<mantiena> pochu: thanks
<SteveA> mantiena: sveikas!
<mantiena> SteveA: :)
<mantiena> SteveA: I can't use launchpad as bug tracking system for Baltix, because I can't register nor new release, nor new milestone  for about 1 year :(
<mantiena> SteveA: please, help us
<SteveA> mantiena: I don't really know the implications of doing that.  This is something kiko and statik need to discuss with you.
<mantiena> SteveA: ok, I will talk with statik and kiko-afk
<mantiena> SteveA: you will come to Lithuania this summer ?
<ubotu> New bug: #117929 in soyuz "Distribution's PPA page says "PPA of Ubuntu"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117929
<mantiena> btw, how PPA works in launchpad ? When I press on PPA in launchpad.net/baltix I get an empty page :(
<BjornT> mantiena: cprov is the one to talk to about PPA. he should come online in a few hours.
<mantiena> ok
<SteveA> mantiena: I'll be at europython
* carlos -> lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #117940 in malone "mono memory corruption g-thread (dup-of: 117774)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117940
<cprov> morning, guys.
<Hobbsee> morning cprov 
<cprov> Hobbsee: hey, how are you today ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: i'm fighting labview, but otherwise good )
<cprov> Hobbsee: I've never tried it on linux. 
<Hobbsee> this is on XP, as that's where i happen to have a cd for
<statik> mantiena: hi
<cprov> Hobbsee: :P 
<Hobbsee> it's....well, it's windows.
<Hobbsee> enough said, really
<Hobbsee> but there is putty, so it's livable.
<Hobbsee> in small doses.
<cprov> Hobbsee: let's just drop this conversation :)
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee goes silent again then
<mantiena> statik:  so, maybe you have needed rights to register new Baltix distro release - http://launchpad.net/baltix/+addrelease ?
<mantiena> statik: I can't use launchpad as bug tracking system for Baltix, because I can't register nor new release, nor new milestone  for about 1 year :(
<statik> mantiena: I was just asking you to explain the situation in a privmsg, why did you switch to here?
<mantiena> statik: sorry, it was easier to repeat my messages there ;)
<mantiena> ubotu: bug #58250
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58250 in launchpad "Unofficial distribution releases should not be allowed to use milestones" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58250
<ubotu> New bug: #117958 in malone "Passing a list in the bug search crashes the widget" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117958
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting.  For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating about Launchpad development.
<SteveA> who is here today?
<barry> me
<matsubara> me
<kiko> em
<Rinchen> me
<allenap> me
<mwh> me
<mpt> me
<salgado> me
<sinzui> me
<mthaddon> me
<statik> me
<ddaa> me
<SteveA> jknowles sends apologies. he\s not well today
<BjornT> me
<carlos> me
<bigjools> me
<mrevell> me
<danilos> me
<SteveA> jtv?
<flacoste> me
<matsubara> SteveA: salgado needs to be afk for 10 min.
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<SteveA> stub?
<cprov> me
<danilos> SteveA: he's out, holiday in Thailand or something
<danilos> SteveA: probably the same with stub
<kiko> thai holidays
<carlos> same for Stub
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> ah.  they should note that on the MeetingAgenda page, ideally.
<bac> me
<schwuk> me
<SteveA> I stub 
<SteveA> Hi stub 
<stub> hi
<stub> me
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report ([wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * How pre-implementation phone calls are going (barry)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Team three sentences ([wiki:ProjectTeams Team List] )
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> Rinchen: ?
<SteveA> ah
<SteveA> you said "me"
<SteveA> cool
<Rinchen> I can see me again :-) 
<SteveA> next meeting -- same time next week?
<SteveA> any national holidays?
<SteveA> vacations?
<flacoste> the answer tracker team (me and sinzui) will be sprinting
<matsubara> SteveA: next thursdays is a Brazilian national holiday
<kiko> SteveA, matsubara: I am likely to be around
<SteveA> ok, arrange for *someone* to do the oops report
<Rinchen> I think I owe matsubara a cover or two.
<SteveA> the next meeting will be this time next week
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 7 June 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> actions from last meeting...
<SteveA>  * kiko to get [https://launchpad.net/bugs/86185 bug 86185]  (Librarian "500 Internal server error"s (when uploading) should generate an OOPS, and include the OOPS code in the error to the client) scheduled for some release soon, pretty please
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86185 in launchpad "Librarian "500 Internal server error"s (when uploading) should generate an OOPS, and include the OOPS code in the error to the client." [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<kiko> I did that
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * stub to discuss rationale for voice calls as opposed to other mediums with SteveA and report
<stub> Not done
<SteveA> ok
<kiko> SteveA, who's the assignee for that fix? it's 1.1.6
<SteveA> is anyone other that stub concerned about the strength of rationale for voice calls?
<mpt> <rationale>Higher bandwidth</rationale>, no?
<SteveA> that's part of it, but I don't want to discuss this now
<kiko> SteveA, I think stub is crying because he's in thailand. :)
<SteveA> I want to know whether this is an issue just between me and stub
<SteveA> or whether it is a wider issue
* flacoste is not convinced
<SteveA> flacoste: not convinced of the value of voice calls?
<ddaa> No issue, but curious to see the rationale laid out.
<flacoste> SteveA: the value of using a voice call every time
<stub> I find voice a terrible medium for discussing technical stuff. Similar to reading URLs over a telephone
<stub> Ok for vagaries, but details better over IRC or email.
<bigjools> I find a combination of voice and IRC to be quite good
<SteveA> the voice call is primarily to confirm things.  email or specs for the tech details
<danilos> I feel about the same, nothing if not a combination of the two
<flacoste> SteveA: for simple bugs, a simple irc chat could be enough
<SteveA> I think it's important to have the voice call available, offered each time
<SteveA> it should be skipped because it would be literally a no-op, not because it's inconvenient or any other reason
<jamesh> I definitely find that some things are better over voice and some things better over IRC
<SteveA> one important thing about having voice calls is to discuss the issue a little and trigger those associations
<SteveA> with other parts of the system, or issues not considered yet
<SteveA> which don't get voiced when you just read some spec
<SteveA> so, to make it clear, I'm not saying "the discussion takes place via a voice call only@
<SteveA> "
<stub> Its easier to pretend your not drunk when typing too
* stub hiccups
<SteveA> I'm saying "the discussion must involve a voice call"
<SteveA> stub: what do they call robutussin in thailand?
<stub> I don't know what they all it anywhere...
<SteveA> it can cause memory loss
<barry> maybe we should let the market decide?  iow, the two people in the review should agree on the best medium or combination of media, with the additional burden of reporting back to the team on the success or problems with their choice.  then after a couple of weeks we can get a better sense of the natural and most effective way to communicate?
<SteveA> the rule is, a voice call must always be offered, explicitly
<SteveA> let's see how that goes and report back
<SteveA> moving along...
<mpt> My current branch seemed simple enough just to discuss on IRC, so that's what I did, and now it's over 2000 lines, and a voice call might have avoided that. IMO.
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Thanks flacoste for fixing bug 116920
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 117452, 86361 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116920 in launchpad-answers "Empty search on answers.launchpad.net causes oops" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116920 - Assigned to Francis J. Lacoste (flacoste)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117452 in malone "Code that parses bugtracker urls need to handle urls with no protocol specified" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117452
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86361 in malone "Search for duplicate and similar bugs on +filebug sometimes timeout" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86361 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<matsubara> Anyone from the Bugs team want to take bug 117452?
<matsubara> stub, news about 86361?
<stub> Haven't looked at it
<BjornT> matsubara: how often does the oops in bug 117452 happen?
<matsubara> BjornT: not often.
<matsubara> stub: could you look at it this week?
<matsubara> stub: after the +translations timeout, it's the next top timeout oops
<stub> Yes. I should have looked at it this week sorry, as it was brought up at last weeks meeting.
<stub> There may be a magic wand in this case, which I might try...
<kiko> stub, repacking etc? :)
<stub> Changing our old GIST indexes to newer GIN indexes available in PG 8.2
<BjornT> matsubara: i'd say mark it as fix-it-friday and leave it unassigned until someone has time to fix it (or it starts happening more frequently)
<stub> Slower inserts, much faster selects
<matsubara> BjornT: will do.
<kiko> BjornT, such an easy bugfix though..
<matsubara> thanks stub and BjornT.
<matsubara> SteveA: I'm done here.
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, it is. i can probably get to it quite soon.
<SteveA>  * Bug report ([wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<Rinchen> Congrats to jamesh and stub for fixing bug 90384, Contrats (again) to flacoste for fixing bug 116920, Congrats to bigjools for fixing Bug 117723
<ubotu> Bug 90384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90384 is private
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117723 in soyuz "override generation broken for gutsy" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117723 - Assigned to Julian Edwards (julian-edwards)
<Rinchen> Bug #65800, first reported on 2006-10-12  - Launchpad, Critical, unassigned. mthaddon, can you take this?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 65800 in launchpad "staging. and demo. should obviously be demos" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65800
<Rinchen> Bug #107912, first reported on 2007-04-19, (Private), mthaddon - Critical, in progress. mthaddon, Staging is working and production seems to be ok. What further actions are needed to close this?
<ubotu> Bug 107912 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/107912 is private
<mthaddon> sure
<jamesh> Rinchen: stub takes credit for the last bit of 90384
<cprov> 117723 cherrypicked in drescher
<kiko> cprov, which one is that? the fix for cjwatson?
<bigjools> and cjwatson takes credit for spotting the problem in 117723
<mthaddon> Rinchen: need to rollout out cherry pick and apply apache config updates for 107912 - expected done within the next few days
<cprov> kiko: yes
<Rinchen> mthaddon, thanks.   
<kiko> thanks bigjools and cprov for that
<Rinchen> I'd also like to publicly thank mthaddon for all of his efforts. I think he's doing a great job.  
<Rinchen> SteveA, done.
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<SteveA> we note mthaddon's efforts
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> no new proposed tags
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mthaddon> Production rollout and move to new release cycle
<mthaddon> Had an outage yesterday on DB server (email thread explains)
<mthaddon> Demo now using mpt's fonts branch
<mthaddon> Langpack restore back to every day
<kiko> thanks mpt!
<mthaddon> SteveA: that's it from me
<SteveA> mthaddon, jamesh: what's the story on the app server db reconnection code?
<SteveA> do we need to add more logging there to see what happened?
<SteveA> can we test it out on staging?
<mthaddon> I think that would be a good idea (testing on staging)
<SteveA> please can we get a bug filed on "db reconnection code didn't work"
<jamesh> SteveA: it probably indicates a hang withing psycopg or libpq
<SteveA> so we can track this issue
<kiko> didn't work eh?
<jamesh> I'd love to know how to reproduce ...
<ddaa> demo fonts, love it
<mthaddon> should it have worked for that long of an outage? (15 mins)
<SteveA> bullet through the db server
<flacoste> mthaddon: what about the current requested cherry pick?
<mthaddon> flacoste: if you mean yours, it hasn't been approved yet
<flacoste> (i requested a cherry pick for bug 
<flacoste>  116920
<flacoste> 
<flacoste> bug 116920
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116920 in launchpad-answers "Empty search on answers.launchpad.net causes oops" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116920 - Assigned to Francis J. Lacoste (flacoste)
<jamesh> mthaddon: after the meeting, can we discuss how to collect some data on the problem next time?
<mthaddon> jamesh: sounds good
<flacoste> kiko, do you approve that cherry-pick?
<kiko> flacoste, yes
<flacoste> mthaddon: there it's approved ;-)
<mthaddon> flacoste: ok, I'll apply it today if you can update the page to show kiko's approval
<kiko> thanks
<flacoste> mthaddon: already done
<mthaddon> thx
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<stub> Apart from wanting to change our full text indexes to the newer version, nothing to reprot.
<SteveA> thanks stub 
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<Rinchen> I'm tracking one open high priority, 27951 - statik's prototyping machine.  We had a large number of tickets close this week and a few older ones arrive from the incoming queue. 
<statik> Rinchen: we've got that machine now
<statik> Rinchen: dunno whether the ticket is closed or not, but it's completed from my perspective
<ddaa> Thumper has an outstanding RT against securing the http service on vostok (RT 28084). We are going to need a resolution to this before 1.1.6.
<Rinchen> ok, thanks. the ticket is still open.
<SteveA> Rinchen: do you have access to alter the launchpad RT queue yet?
<Rinchen> SteveA, no.
<SteveA> Rinchen: ok, that's a top priority, so you can effectively manage these requests.
<Rinchen> SteveA, that ticket is 27320
<SteveA> thanks
<Rinchen> ddaa, got that. I'll add that to the list.
<Rinchen> Anything else?
<Rinchen> SteveA, done.
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> Before and during my holiday, there was an interesting discussion on launchpad-users regarding a possible Launchpad etiquette document. A strong view was expressed by three participants, in particular, that anonymity is an important way to avoid harassment from other Launchpad users. SteveA suggested a Launchpad community team to act as a contact point for people experiencing harassment.
<mrevell> After some discussion about the community team, I'll draft the first version of the etiquette guide. I'd also like to try to understand how big a problem harassment via Launchpad is.
<mrevell> Any feedback the team has would be most appreciated on the launchpad-users list.
<mrevell> Thanks
<SteveA> mrevell: I'm going to summarize on that launchpad-users thread
<SteveA> mrevell: I don't want to encourage more discussion on there
<mrevell> SteveA: Great, thanks.
<kiko> mrevell, I don't think harassment is actually a concrete problem.
<mrevell> ok
<SteveA> mrevell: I think it's time to draw the thread to a close, not discuss more
<kiko> I think it's a handwavy potential risk
<kiko> my 2c
<mrevell> I've not heard reports of actual harassment, only the fear of its potential.
<SteveA> kiko: I think it's important we have a point of contact if people are harassed.  That is enough for now.
<mrevell> cool
<ddaa> my understanding is that personal information visible in launchpad can lead to harassement outside of launchpad
<SteveA> mrevell and I will draft something minimal that reflects what we need.
<SteveA> we don't need to discuss this issue any more here today.
<SteveA>  * How pre-implementation phone calls are going (barry)
<kiko> exposure to sunlight can also increase the risk of skin cancer.
<kiko> etc
<barry> SteveA: i haven't heard much feedback from people, either positive or negative.  i don't know how many have actually been conducted
<SteveA> how can we find this out, moving forward?
<barry> has anybody actually /had/ pre-impl phone calls yet?
<salgado> not me
<flacoste> jtv had one with me
<BjornT> i had with jtv, abel and schwuk (as a reviewer)
<cprov> not me
<ddaa> stuff I'll be working on has already been discussed at length with thumper and jml on a variety of medium including IRL...
<barry> reviewers should be asking their branch submitters about this, so i think we need to report on this during the reviewers meetings
<bigjools> not really started anything that required one yet
<ddaa> I've seen thumper express the same situation
<ddaa> that he lacked preimpl call for something that he discussed at length with other people, but not with an official "preimpl" call.
* barry missed yesterday's reviewers meeting because of my sabdfl call, but i'll make sure to ask at the next us/eu reviewers meeting.  could the au reviewers discuss this at their meeting?
<barry> ddaa: i think that's okay.  i think all  of the branches i've reviewed were started before we asked for pre-impl reviews
<SteveA> bigjools: sometimes I only find out something benefited from a call after I'd had the call.
<BjornT> barry: i'll bring it up on the au meeting
<barry> BjornT: awesome, thanks
<barry> BjornT: i try to at least read the email reports you send out! :)
<bigjools> SteveA: what I mean is that I've not started a new branch other than a very quick fix that needed to be done yesterday
<SteveA> ddaa: if something has been discussed, and it wasn't called "a pre-implementation call", but on reflection, that was what it was about
<bigjools> SteveA: otherwise I've been working on an existing branch
<SteveA> ddaa: then we can still call that a "pre implementation discussion"
<barry> SteveA: agreed. 
<cprov> bigjools: but even for those simple fixes we always discuss the basic directions on IRC/Gobby, it's just not on phone
<barry> i say we defer this for now.  we'll have more new branches next week
<bigjools> cprov: yes indeed
<cprov> I usually have such brainstorms with kiko before starting a new task
<barry> ok, done
<SteveA> thanks barry 
<SteveA>  * Team three sentences ([wiki:ProjectTeams Team List] )
<matsubara> TEAM: infrastructure
<matsubara> DONE: triage, oops reports, staging testing before rollout, fixed oops in product release traversal, production rollout, database config rework to allow getting rid of zopeless DA, SSO planning and code reviews, fix Librarian front page copyright dates.
<matsubara> TODO: triage, oops reports, implement launchpadlibrarian domain, apache load balancer on beta, ORM integration, more SSO work
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no.
<mpt> TEAM: UI
<mpt> DONE: bug page work (mpt), tour work (Victor)
<mpt> TODO: login/registration redesign, bug page (mpt); bug 94323 (Victor)
<mpt> BLOCKED: bug 117917 / bug 117921 is a small problem for Victor
<barry> TEAM: mailing lists
<barry> DONE: merged 2.1 upstream to sourcecode/mailman; phase 3 spec completed; review by stevea; 1 of 3 reviews by sabdfl
<barry> TODO: 2 more reviews w/sabdfl; incorporate latest round of comments
<barry> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94323 in launchpad "Large headings appear under tabs or push search field under tabs" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94323 - Assigned to Victor Zambrano (victor-choosebrilliant)
<ubotu> Bug 117917 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/117917 is private
<flacoste> TEAM: answer-tracker
<flacoste> DONE: next release cycle planning, much discussion about specs, work on filtering languages in question searches, many bugs fixed (#94094, #116920, #51433, #116790)
<flacoste> TODO: answer tracker sprint
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Bug 117921 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/117921 is private
<salgado> TEAM: FOAF
<salgado> DONE: Landed fix for bug 53637, planning for 1.1.6 and lots of discussions 
<salgado> TODO: Finish fix for bug 70519
<salgado> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53637 in launchpad "Adding team 'Foo' as a member of team 'Bar' should require confirmation from one of the administrators of 'Foo'" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53637 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70519 in launchpad "Need to allow team members to renew their own membership once it gets close to the membership's expiration date" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70519 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<BjornT> TEAM: bug tracker
<BjornT> DONE: Trying to get the fix for bug 81014, implemented MotuBugPermissions spec, started working on bug 6572 and 58388.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81014 in malone "Don't assume entered package is a binary package" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81014 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 6572 in malone "In distribution bug searches, it should be possible to filter out bugs with open upstream tasks" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/6572 - Assigned to abel (adeuring)
<statik> TEAM: Commercialization
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58388 in malone "Implement a tag command in the email interface" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58388 - Assigned to Dave Murphy (schwuk)
<statik> DONE: vacation, reviews, salesforce integration, 1.1.6 specs, recruiting, prototyping, monitoring, customer interactions
<statik> TODO: salesforce integration, reviews, 1.17 specs, 
<statik> BLOCKED: no. 
<BjornT> TODO: Bjorn and Gavin will be sprinting and start working on BugWorkflow, David and Abel will continue fixing bugs.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: bug 81014 can't be landed before intermittent errors in buildd-queuebuilder.txt are resolved (pending answer from cprov)
<Rinchen> mpt blocked. Bjorn blocked.
<danilos> TEAM: Translations
<danilos> DONE: Gutsy translation opening tested and started, bug #88873 postmerge review, 1.1.6 planning, TranslationImportQueuePriorities, #116196 in review, #116197 landed, #116200 in review, #46156 in review, #32471 in review.
<danilos> TODO: finish open stuff (bugs #40550, #46156, #32471, #116200, #116196), document new distro release opening for translations, work on new suggestions filter, plan 1.1.7.
<danilos> BLOCKED: No
<cprov> TEAM: Soyuz
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88873 in rosetta "Add a way to hide all translations for a distro releases" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88873 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<cprov> DONE: general fixing, keep PPA-beta
<cprov> TODO: 1.1.6
<cprov> BLOCKED: None
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 40550 in rosetta "Further filtering options for the Queue" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40550 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46156 in rosetta "Broken .po file format export for Quanta" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46156 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32471 in rosetta "display differences from upstream" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32471 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<ubotu> Bug 116200 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/116200 is private
<ddaa> DONE: launchpad smart-server in review, private branches progressing on target, code-import doc and specs, fixed a few loggerhead bugs
<ddaa> TODO: retarget existing codehosting tests to test both sftp and bzr protocols (will catch gaps in smart-server implementation), more private branch tests, more code-import speccing, code-import content-type and views.
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no (except for RT mentioned before)
<bigjools> cprov: you forgot my upload-notifications change :)
<cprov> bigjools: general-fixing, but yes, I should have done something more accurate, sorry.
<cprov> BjornT: I'm answering that. The tests pass on my machine
<SteveA> mpt: noted about 117921
<cprov> BjornT: I'm not sure what to do about that.
<BjornT> cprov: ok
<SteveA> cprov: is it a sort-order problem?
<cprov> SteveA: no, that's an extra/unexpected result 
<SteveA> ok
<cprov> SteveA: the sorting thing was in poppy tests and I think mthaddon has *sorted* it already
<SteveA> that's all folks
<SteveA> thanks for being here and keeping it on topic
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<carlos> thanks
<stub> Infrastructure call 15 mins?
<SteveA> yep
<BjornT> allenap: re the test failure, do the tests fail on a fresh rocketfuel branch as well?
<mantiena> cprov: BjornT told me, that I should ask you about PPA, so, I'm asking:
<mantiena> cpov: how PPA works in launchpad ? When I press on PPA in launchpad.net/baltix I get an empty page :(
<cprov> mantiena: just a second, I'm on meeting.
<mantiena> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #117977 in launchpad-answers "Who added an answer contact should be tracked" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117977
<cprov-lunch> mantiena: I will talk to you when I'm back, ok ?
<mantiena> cprov-lunch: ok
<ubotu> New bug: #117993 in launchpad "Database reconnection code can get stuck" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117993
<cprov> mantiena: ping
<eudoxos2> Hello, I am from yade-team on launchpad, we just started using bzr. Is  there a way to have e-mails sent to some special address after each commit? (I found the bzr-email project, but I was not able to see whether it is deplyed at launchpad.net or not?)
<gnomefreak> if you subscribe to a branch it should ask if you want to get emails about changes and give you a couple of choices
<eudoxos2> thanks, gnomefreak, will check that out.
<gnomefreak> yw im going on memory so it might have changed
<jcs> with blueprints, is a project expected to have its own wiki for posting specs on, or is there an area on launchpad for this?
<salgado> jcs, they're expecte to have their own wikis
<eudoxos2> One more question, without wanting to start some flame. Compared to SVN, launchpad's bzr seems very slow on checkout, even --lightweight. We got to 30kb/s which is not much. Is it that the server is overloaded?
<ubotu> New bug: #118007 in launchpad "comment spam" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118007
<ubotu> New bug: #117914 in launchpad "Step by step howto instead of Launchpad scattered answers.  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117914
<ubotu> New bug: #108091 in hplip "Dist-upgrade from Edgy to Feisty: could not install 'hplip'" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108091
<profoX`> kiko: ping?
* DrainBamage is new here
<beuno> welcome DrainBamage
<ubotu> New bug: #118016 in launchpad-answers "There is no search portlet on an Answer ticket" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118016
* carlos -> out
<carlos> enjoy!
<mantiena> cprov: pong
<cprov> mantiena: wonna talk about PPA ? 
<mantiena> yea
<mantiena> cprov: and you ? ;)
<cprov> mantiena: yup
<kiko> profoX`, pong.
<profoX`> kiko: oh there you are.. :) do you remember me, from the mailing list?
<kiko> profoX`, I'm only half-here, but sure I do
<cprov> mantiena: did you get my pvt messages ?
<profoX`> kiko: hey, if you're too busy, it can wait..
<kiko> profoX`, yeah, it would be better to chat tomorrow.
<profoX`> kiko: okay :)
<kiko> profoX`, oh, you're wesley!
<kiko> hang on there.
<profoX`> kiko: yea I am
<kiko> profoX`, launchpad.net/~wesley is now free. take it!
<profoX`> kiko: wow, thanks :) ! I got it..
<kiko> enjoy
<profoX`> kiko-afk: great; now I can have a good looking email forward ^^ thanks
<kiko-afk> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #118033 in rosetta "@@/remove and the link to +remove are not denoted as requiring special access" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118033
<bdmurray> what is the preferred way to report spammed bugs?
<Rinchen> bdmurray, comment spam or spam via bounced messages?
<bdmurray> comment spam
<Rinchen> I suppose there are two methods: 1) contact an admin on this channel or 2) file an aswers ticket against the Bug Tracker with the bug number in question.
<Rinchen> I think the people with super powers to handle that are not around at the moment.
<Rinchen> You can also post it to launchpad-users if you feel that would be better.
<bdmurray> being subscribed to the ubuntu-bugs mailing list I see it a bit and wanted to know how to report it
<Rinchen> basically we'd have to identify if it was intentional or not and if it was a single user or wide spread.
<Rinchen> So, we'd need bug reports that have examples of the spam
<Rinchen> i.e. bug numbers
<bdmurray> bug 56816 is one
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 56816 in ubiquity "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56816
<Rinchen> bdmurray, thanks. I'll contact someone about that.
<bdmurray> cool, thank you
<Rinchen> bdmurray, I actually found a bug with the exact issue
<Rinchen> bug 56816
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 56816 in ubiquity "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56816
<Rinchen> bdmurray, 118007 seems to be the bug report on that so you can subscribe to that one
#launchpad 2007-06-01
<Riddell> launchpad dudes: why can't I create new admins in kubuntu-members team (I'm an admin)
<Fermat> hi! Is there a way to delete from launchpad a branch that I've just created?
<thumper> Fermat: no not yet
<Fermat> I've just read a bug report on launchpad and a comment suggested to contact the admins...
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<sacater> THANK YOU, for fixing the 'search all questions' bug
<sacater> :D
* Hobbsee wonders if there's any launchpad admins here
* sacater dosnt raise his hand :P
<Hobbsee> i know you're nto :P
<jamesh> Hobbsee: stub might be able to help.  What's the problem?
<Hobbsee> jamesh: Riddell was asking earlier today - he cant seem to add more administrators to a team, if he's not the owner
<Hobbsee> jamesh: a) is this deliberate, and b)  can we get the owner of the team changed or something?
<jamesh> Hobbsee: is he an administrator of the team?
<Hobbsee> yes
<jamesh> that is weird.
<stub> Sounds like a regression
<jamesh> I think all the team admins are meant to be able to do that
<jamesh> Hobbsee: what team?
<Hobbsee> that's what i would have thought
<Hobbsee> jamesh: kubuntu-members
<stub> salgado would know if it was deliberate, so a bug should be opened.
<Hobbsee> (he's trying to make me an admin as well)
<stub> If I change the owner of the team, then the Ubuntu Community Council lose rights over maintaining that team.
<Hobbsee> hmm.  they cant maintain it as an admin or something?  it must be the owner, i guess
<stub> Shouldn't the council be doing this?
<jamesh> team memberships are meant to be editable by the team's administrators
<stub> But this is appointing a new administrator
<jamesh> if team administrators aren't allowed to do that, what are they for?
<stub> If it is deliberate that only owners can appoint administrators (may well be - I forget the lengthy and tedious discussions we had on this - I'm sure it is buried in a spec somewhere), giving riddell the rights to appoint new admins might be stepping on the councils toes.
<stub> team administrators can approve normal membership, deactivate members (including other admins for security reasons IIRC), etc.
<stub> Ideal way of solving this from my POV is for riddell to send a GPG signed email requesting the change to one of the council members, and a bug opened on the issue so salgado can confirm it or reject it.
<Hobbsee> stub: no idea, we only found out this morning.
<Hobbsee> stub: so you want a mail from riddell about "please add hobbsee as an admin"
<stub> Hobbsee: hang on - trying a back channel.
<stub> Hobbsee: I've got a cc member to confirm it is ok so I can do it once Riddell is online
<Hobbsee> stub: okay
<stub> Hobbsee: Change of plans. kubuntu-council is going to become the owner of kubuntu-members, so you will actually end up an owner and able to apoint your own administrators if you like.
<stub> Hobbsee: Done. You should now have all the rights you need.
<stub> (as will  other  k-c members)
<stub> Hobbsee: I'll leave it up to you and Riddell to decide if the ubuntu-council should retain their admin rights or membership :-)
<Hobbsee> stub: thankyou :)
<Hobbsee> stub: hehe :)
<Riddell> hi stub 
<Riddell> thanks for changing that
<Hobbsee> mornign Riddell 
<Riddell> would be nice if the team pages said why I couldn't set admins
<stub> Riddell: File a bug if you have time
<stub> np
<ubotu> New bug: #118207 in launchpad "should document why admins can't create admins" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118207
<ubotu> New bug: #118211 in malone "Openoffice dies when connecting through JDBC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118211
<ubotu> New bug: #118220 in soyuz "some archive directories have excessively open permissions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118220
<ubotu> New bug: #118227 in soyuz "main/debian-installer missing from Release files" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118227
<phrixos> afternoono
<phrixos> is there any way i can get more detail about why the squid 3 main branch is failing to be imported into launchpad from upstream cvs?
<salgado> ddaa, can you help phrixos?
<mwhudson> salgado: ddaa is not feeling well, i can take a look though
<mwhudson> phrixos: i don't know, i'm rerunning the import and then i'll have a better answer for you
<phrixos> cool, thanks very much
<mwhudson> it may take quite a while...
<phrixos> heh, yeah, i can imagine
<mwhudson> what i'm saying is that if you try to remember to bug me about it say on monday, that reduces the chance of this being forgotten :)
<phrixos> right!
<phrixos> ok, i'll make a note and bug you later
<phrixos> thanks :)
<mwhudson> np
<ubotu> New bug: #118270 in launchpad "spec search does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118270
<mwhudson> phrixos: this is the problem with squid: https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests#head-9c041fe20f4e92bc3f012d6da39500ec802d89fd
<phrixos> mwhudson: just got that -- thanks a lot for looking
<mwhudson> phrixos: i should have looked on that page first really
<mwhudson> some obscure CVS detail, no idea on the details myself
<phrixos> yeah, i'm not that familiar with CVS
<phrixos> guess i'll have to import the current state into a local branch by hand rather than being lazy
<phrixos> oh well
<mwhudson> i am very happy that i've forgotten most of the things i knew about cvs
<phrixos> heh, me too
<phrixos> we mainly use svn at work, although i'm currently looking at bzr for various things
<ubotu> New bug: #118284 in launchpad-answers "Incorrect URL translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118284
<ubotu> New bug: #118289 in blueprint "location of "Needs guidance" checkbox is odd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118289
<Toastie_> Question - Is there a standard procedure to send Launchpad-made translations upstream?
<kiko-fud> Toastie_, not a really /standard/ one but there is a process many people follow. check with danilos and carlos (when the latter is around :)
<Toastie_> thanks
<danilos> Toastie_: most translators are in contact with upstreams directly (well, we've got a lot of upstream translators also working in Launchpad)
<Toastie_> well, I've just manually submitted gnome-mount.po to gnome's bugzilla; hope it's ok
<danilos> Toastie_: in general, they'd advise you to use Launchpad only as a PO editing tool, and then you can submit your PO files using upstream's regular rules
<danilos> Toastie_: sure, for GNOME in particular, I suggest you file a bug against 'l10n' product and appropriate language component, so it's handled by the translation team, not by gnome-mount maintainers
<Toastie_> but those POs automatically go to Ubuntu's distro, right?
<danilos> Toastie_: yeah, they get automatically into Ubuntu, if you've translated Ubuntu package
<bdmurray> hello? I was looking at bug 45315 and it's log looks odd to me
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45315 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12 "madwifi makes the system crash" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45315
<bdmurray> the activity log shows it being assigned to a different product
<pochu> bdmurray: it was assigned to the lrm Ubuntu package, and tepsipakki rejected the Ubuntu task
<bdmurray> pochu: right but it says lrm-2.6.15-15-powerpc and it isn't listed under that product
<pochu> bdmurray: Oh, I see. Looks like a bug, right?
<bdmurray> pochu: yeah, unless I am missing something
<bdmurray> kiko: do you have any thoughts on bug 45315 and it's classification / activity log?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45315 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12 "madwifi makes the system crash" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45315
<kiko> let's see
<bdmurray> the activity log shows it going to one package but it is under another
<kiko> bdmurray, I think the activity log doesn't capture changes in that
<kiko> the activity log is pretty broken
<kiko> but BjornT has scheduled time to improve it this cycle
<bdmurray> okay, thanks for looking
<bdmurray> Is there a way to search bugs commented on by a specific launchpad user?
<bdmurray> i.e. they aren't subscribed or assigned to the bug?
<kiko> bdmurray, no, there's not.
<kiko> bdmurray, you can search through the mailing list archives.. 
<bdmurray> kiko: there are no archives now
<kiko> !
<kiko> somebody's very large mbox then
<pochu> bdmurray: or you can see his subscribed bugs, as long as he has subscribed to the bugs he's commented on :)
<bdmurray> kiko: actually mine seems large enough
<bdmurray> I ask because I found somebody who made an unhelpful comment and didn't subscribe or assign themselves to the bug.  I wanted to make sure they didn't taint any other bugs.
<LaserJock> kiko: quick question, how feasible would it be to add to a person's +packages page a list of uploads they've sponsored
<LaserJock> kiko: essential list uploads where the person has signed the .changes but aren't in Changed-By:
<kiko> bdmurray, "unhelpful", eh?
<kiko> LaserJock, hmm
<kiko> cprov-afk, do you store that?
<LaserJock> I think who signed the package is being stored now
<LaserJock> since that's sort of an important thing to know
<LaserJock> in MOTU we sponsor so much it's helpful to know when it comes time for people to go for membership, MOTU or core-dev what they've sponsored
<bdmurray> kiko: I was trying to be nice
<kiko> bdmurray, at least somebody makes that effort.
<LaserJock> some people put way to much effort into "unhelpful" comments ;-)
<ec1> Hi HampusW
<HampusW> hi
<ec1> Hi all.
<HampusW> Anyone here that knows how rosetta works?
<ec1> Is anyone there here in charge of Rosetta review process ?
<bdmurray> kiko: it is challenging sometimes
#launchpad 2007-06-02
<kiko> ec2, yeah, talk to danilos 
<danilos> ec2: what's up?
<ec2> danilos : hello , i am having a hard time to set up rosetta.
<danilos> ec2: hi, what is bothering you?
<ec2> i am one of the devs of wubi, which is an installer for ubuntu.
<ec2> it is coded in nsis.
<ec2> we uploaded a few days ago a first pot file.
<ec2> https://translations.launchpad.net/wubi/trunk/
<danilos> ec2: yeah, I can see it in the import queue; if you've read the FAQ, it says it's best for initial import to contact Carlos or myself, or preferably, ask a question on answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/, so we can approve it for you
<ec2> we have read the faq.
<ec2> the problem is that we use some kind of mixer between our language files and the po files.
<ec2> our languages files are in NSIS and hampus made a python script that makes po files.
<ec2> We are trying to get them compliant with rosetta.
<danilos> ec2: that's fine, you can just put put them in a single tarball along with a POT file for maximum comfort (for you)
<danilos> ec2, the layout you should use is something like po/wubi.pot, po/de.po, po/fr.po, po/es.po, po/zh_CN.po,...
<danilos> then, once we set it up for the first time, it will all be automatically imported in the future
<ec2> danilos : ok, that is exactly the question that i was going to ask.
<danilos> (we require the manual set-up so people don't register upstream projects, provide templates and let them rot there, with others wasting time translating it)
<ec2> That makes sense...
<ec2> Once it is setup, how do i update the pot ? I simply upload the new one ?
<danilos> ec2: ok, so I can approve the template you uploaded for you, but it will take some time for it to be imported
<ec2> No problem.
<danilos> ec2: exactly, just upload a new one, or include it in the tarball with the PO files
<ec2> Hampus was working on it, but he just went to bed, i only have the pot you see uploaded on the queue.
<danilos> ec2: no worries, you can upload the tarball whenever you please, and it will work automatically from now on, since I've just approved it
<danilos> ec2: though, make sure you always use the same path in the tarball, if you want it to be automatically recognised
<ec2> danilos : a tarball with no folder inside and no relative path stored (only the wubi.pot and the fr.po, en.po, sv.po ...)  will do the job ?
<ec2> Anyway thanks a lot for your precious help danilos.
<danilos> ec2: yes, but you can add another level as well... when you change the layout we need to go through the manual process again, so do ping us (or file a question at answers.launchpad.net :)
<ec2> Understood.
<danilos> ec2: no worries, hope I helped
<ec2> I am glad there is always competent people who are ready to give a hand.
<ec2> Thanks again.
<ec1> danilos : Hello, can you give me a hand with launchpad ?
<ec1> danilos : we talked yesterday about rosetta for wubi.
<ec1> danilos : i fixed the pot and po files on wubi side.
<ec1> danilos : Can you approve the wubi pot file on the bottom of this page : 
<ec1> danilos : https://translations.launchpad.net/translations/imports/+index?target=products&status=all&type=pot&start=75&batch=75
<ec1> danilos : we also have some pending po on this queue :
<ec1> https://translations.launchpad.net/translations/imports/+index?target=products&status=all&type=po&start=375&batch=75
<ec1> Is there someone around that can help with Rosetta ?
<kiko> ec1, I think danilos finally went to sleep. what's up?
<ec1> kiko : ok, no problem.
<Hobbsee> oh no, it's kiko!
<kiko> ec1, I saw that you updated your translations
<kiko> right now the queue is totally sandbagged
<kiko> but we're waiting for it to come around
<kiko> hey Hobbsee 
<kiko> nice to see you around
<Hobbsee> heya :)
<kiko> but it's saturday night girl
<kiko> how come you're not watching david lynch's new movie??
<Hobbsee> kiko: because i had to work.
<Hobbsee> and have to work tomorrow.
<kiko> aieee
<Hobbsee> and nto shoot people
<kiko> the sky is falling and I want my mommy kind of work?
<kiko> I have some of that this weekend
<ec1> kiko : We allready have one pot hosted on rosetta.
<Hobbsee> kiko: not really.  just the "i have to be there, and do something from time to time, and make sure the place doesnt burn down" type work
<ec1> kiko : it is a broken one : https://translations.launchpad.net/wubi/trunk/+pots/wubi
<kiko> Hobbsee, do you do sysadmin work?
<Hobbsee> kiko: nope.  i'm entirely boring in what i do
* Hobbsee is a supermarket casheir at the moment
<ec1> kiko : we would like to update it.
<kiko> Hobbsee, omg!
<kiko> and they let you use the internet?
<Hobbsee> kiko: it's a job i had thru school, and my uni takes up a fair bit of the 9-5 hours.  so...it's hard to find work in other fields, which *doesnt* require 9-5 work
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> i'm out on the floor
<Hobbsee> which means i just talk to the staff, and boss others around :P
<kiko> and how do you do IRC?
<Hobbsee> i'm at home
<Hobbsee> i dont irc from work, unfortunately
<Hobbsee> only from uni and such
<Hobbsee> kiko: unfortunately, the stupidity level of customers has risen in the last year or so. 
<kiko> I think you need to write to your senator
<kiko> requesting IRC at the market
<Hobbsee> haha
<kiko> and if possible more intelligent customers 
<Hobbsee> kiko: my ex-boss gave me large warnings about impending doom, and refused to tell me hwo to troubleshoot a problem until i'd badgered her for ages.  the solution was to plug the speaker plug back in, to the back of the computer
<kiko> you can use speakers in the market? 
<Hobbsee> it's a supermarket, ie a shop.  not a market.
<kiko> oh. and you can use speakers in the supermarket? 
<kiko> I've never seen that before
<Hobbsee> it's speakers for the registers
<kiko> we do have them here in brazil you know
<Hobbsee> means it actually plays the beeps, etc.
<kiko> speakers. and supermarkets too.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kiko> what beeps?
<kiko> it's not just jungle and monkeys as you might think!!!
<Hobbsee> visual verify beeps and such.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> kiko: we're running windows NT at work.  it's horrifying.  no wonder it keeps crashing.
<kiko> Hobbsee, did you know that the company I work for produces a point-of-sales application?
<Hobbsee> kiko: is this canonical, or another company?
<kiko> async.com.br
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> interesting
<kiko> the product is at stoq.com.br
<kiko> but the site is pt_BR only for now
<kiko> it is pure python!
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> launchpad cant merge people and teams, can it?
<pochu> Hobbsee: people, yes. Teams, bug 29177
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 29177 in launchpad "Allow merging of teams (and specifically merge ubuntu-doc and ubuntu-doc-lists)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/29177
<pochu> So no :)
<Hobbsee> right
<ec1> Is there someone around who can approves Rosetta templates ?
<gianmt> hi guys, is codebrowse down?
<eudoxos_> Hello... hope this is the right place to ask for problems with bzr hosted at launchpad? When I do "bzr brznch" over sftp, I get to about 12kb/s download speed, which means that the whole checkout of /~yade-team/yade/trunk takes an hour or so. Is there a problem on my side? Suggestions for improvements? (ssh+bzr doesn't connect at all...)
<eudoxos_> someone, please... this channel is supposed to have launchpad admins here. None of them knows what is going on with bzr at launchpad, why it is _so_ slow for getting branch? (6.5kb/s now)
<mwh> eudoxos_: the disadvantage of professional support is that it mainly happens during the week :)
<mwh> the machine doesn't seem overly loaded
<eudoxos_> mwh: thank you for some response...
<kiko> eudoxos_, it's possibly a known problem. fetching the first branch can be slow from some locations
<eudoxos_> kiko: is there a fix for that? I migrated the project from svn to bzr and now my fellows want to make me migrate back because of that.
<kiko> eudoxos_, I'd need to check on monday to be able to answer you for sure
<kiko> eudoxos_, there may be something trivially wrong
<eudoxos_> kiko: good to hear that. I got the same result from at least 2 locations that one has university connection, the other is 2Mbit ADSL. bzr is 0.15 or .16.
<eudoxos_> kiko: I will get back with that monday, ok? Thank you a bunch.
<kiko> sure thing
<mwh> it's a one time pain, and i think you can do things like upload a tarball of a checked out branch locally
<eudoxos_> mwh: you're right, but it makes not people very confident... waiting 1h for a checkout that you'd have in 1 minute with svn? bzr should be able to do that right without workarounds. kiko "promised" help next week, so we will see.
<mwh> it's a known problem, and being worked on
<kiko> well, I promise to figure out if there's something you can do to avoid that delay :)
<mwh> but you're getting a _lot_ more information that you would with svn
<mwh> have you tried 'bzr co --lightweight' ?
<ubotu> New bug: #57063 in soyuz "Accept/Reject buttons shown even if  user has no permissions" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57063
<eudoxos_> mwh: yes, that works better (a few minutes), but you need to connect even for bzr diff (doesn't work offline and is slower)
<eudoxos_> mwh, kiko: thx, cu :-)
<LaserJock> afternoon kiko 
<kiko> hey jordan
<kiko> aaaalmost outta here
<LaserJock> I'm checking on the "let motu-sru team approve uploads to -proposed" bug
<LaserJock> I think I might be able to reject it
<LaserJock> kiko: we've essentially rewritten our StableReleaseUpdates policy
<LaserJock> to slim it down, and make if more efficient
<kiko> really? that's interesting
<LaserJock> as a result the motu-sru team is no more and the archive admins just need to do a quick check
<LaserJock> so we relieved our bottleneck
<LaserJock> I still think as a long term goal letting MOTU do some archive admin'ing will be important
<LaserJock> but we don't need the immediate case that the bug is for
<LaserJock> kiko: you can read the new process at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU
<LaserJock> kiko: it uses LP a bit more, specifically tags
<kiko> okay cool
<kiko> the queue UI improvements are useful anyway
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> so it's good work to do
<LaserJock> but the actual use case in that bug no longer exists
<kiko> okay, reply and I'll fix it up
<LaserJock> so are you leaving?
<LaserJock> or do you have a little bit of time?
<kiko> I need to run off
<kiko> but email me!
<LaserJock> ok, will do
<Webspot> Could someone help me import my subversion into my bazaar on launchpad? I got a test failed.
<mwh> Webspot: what project?
<Webspot> papermark
<mwh> oh, that's because your svn repo isn't set up according to the conventions
<mwh> https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests#head-9ddfc32f3880d992b2faac4abb5b07ca93dce348
<Webspot> ok. I'll have a look. Thanks
<mwh> it's a bug in the import code, really
<mwh> but we have to be careful, importing all of, say, codespeak.net/svn would be a bad idea :)
<Webspot> lol. yeah. do you happen to know how I'd move everything in the root of my svn to a folder called trunk?
<Webspot> never mind found the move command :P
<gianmt> hey guys still down codebrowse?
<mwh> oh ffs
<mwh> gianmt: restarted
<gianmt> uh, it's up now
<gianmt> mwh, you are my hero
#launchpad 2007-06-03
<dergringo> Hello
<dergringo> How do I change the privacy settings in Launchpad?
<dergringo> I don't want my private data to be indexed by search engines and I want to make them inaccessible for guests
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> afternoon mpt~
<alefteris> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors is this list being used from the ubuntu apt sources applet? Also where is the cd mirror being used?
<ubotu> New bug: #118473 in launchpad "False offline message for non-existent subdomains" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118473
<mpt> duuuuplicate
<lionel> Is there a way in LP to get a group notification (with the contact mail address) for a group who authored a bzr branch? (for getting commits mail)
<ubotu> New bug: #118487 in rosetta "french gnome clock " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118487
<mwh> lionel: i have the vague idea that's a WIP
<lionel> Ok thanks!
<mwh> though i can't find the details now
<mwh> you might try asking during the week
<mwh> lionel: aha, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/55096
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 55096 in launchpad-bazaar "Teams can't subscribe to branches" [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Tim Penhey (thumper)
<lionel> Ah nice, subscribing the bug:)
<mwh> targeted to 1.1.6, so it should be possible in ~3 weeks time
<lionel> Thanks a lot for this details
<afflux> anyone able to tell me how to close multiple LP bugs via changelog entries?
<afflux> Fixes LP: #123, #456, #789?
<pochu> afflux: that works, dunno if "LP: #1, #2, #3..." works.
<afflux> k, thx.
<PWill> Hi, I no longer receive launchpad emails, but I am still on lots of teams that get lots of bugs daily
<PWill> I haven't received email in about 2 weeks
<PWill> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Riddell> PWill ?
<PWill> Riddell: see above before I called for ops
<mneptok> PWill: problems?
<PWill> yes
<PWill> I no longer receive email from launchpad
<mneptok> is that why you called the ops?
<PWill> yes
<mneptok> that is not a reason to call IRC ops.
<poningru> ...
<mneptok> ops are responsible for mainting order in the IRC channels. they have no admin access to Launchpad.
<PWill> Well some of them do
<PWill> https://launchpad.net/feedback
<PWill> here it says to join the channel and ask
<mneptok> PWill: do not use !ops for LP issues.
<PWill> Well I know that for the future
<mneptok> it does not say "join the channel and summon IRC ops by addressing a bot"
<mneptok> so, thanks for understanding. i'm sure if you are patient someone with LP admin access can help you.
<PWill> But that isn't the issue at hand. I am op on a few channels, and I would have no problem with someone calling ops for that, but still, we are not discussing my issue.
<PWill> Ok, thanks.
<Riddell> mailing lists have admin addresses, use that <foo>-owner@
<Riddell> oh, it's not a mailing list you're talking about
<PWill> Riddell: well, I no longer receive mail from the Ubuntu mailing lists either
<PWill> I set up a postfix server 2 weeks ago, but I can still receive mail from everyone else, including other mailman lists
<PWill> So the Ubuntu mailman configuration is screwed u
<PWill> p
<poningru> what?
* poningru refrains from giving away teh sysadmin channel
<ubotu> New bug: #118524 in launchpad "Email not coming to me..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118524
<PWill> Hey, that's me ^
<PWill> poningru: What?
<ubotu> New bug: #118527 in rosetta "author of translations is changer while updating to new releases" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118527
<geser> can somebody tell me why I get "Project: deluge (upstream)" when I try to add an upstream task/bugwatch for a network-manager bug?
<gnomefreak> ok your !ops facktoid should be fixed to call everyone on access list for this channel. instead of having a general facktoid
<gnomefreak> factoid even
<sodoku> i need helpt with translating
<sodoku> shell i translate things marked untranslated when the last suggestion is right?
<beuno> sodoku: probably not
<beuno> you just have to wait for a translator to review it
<sodoku> so, then its still marked untranslated
<beuno> better focus your efforts on untranslated/unsuggested items
<sodoku> ok
<beuno> sodoku: yes, it's marked untranslated until an approved translator reviews and approves them
<sodoku> but thats the problem
<sodoku> i dont know which packages are really untranslated or which havent been reviewed
<beuno> sodoku: you should browse through the packages that have untranslated strings
<beuno> and when you see there is no suggestion, or the suggestion is wrong, add your own suggestion
<sodoku> but as i told you, they are marked untranslated allthough the last suggestion is right
<sodoku> as in here 
<sodoku> https://translations.launchpad.net/gnomebaker/main/+pots/gnomebaker/de/+translate?batch=10&show=untranslated
<arj_> hi, is there anything wrong with launchpad atm.?
<arj_> I'm getting permission denied while trying to push a change to my bazaar repo
<beuno> sodoku: yes, I see, you should look for a different package here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+lang/de
<beuno> arj_: I'm not sure, but it's a bit slow for me here now
<arj_> permission denied (publickey) it says and then fails to create the ssh connection
<beuno> arj_: seems like a problem with your key rathen the LP
<arj_> well it worked fine some days ago and I havn't changed anything
<arj_> same machine
<beuno> arj_: I'm not a LP admin, so I really can't give you any useful information, try again in a few hours, and if it persists, email the launchpad-users mailing list
<radix> It's working for me.
<radix> arj_: Has it ever worked for you before, or is this the first time you're trying to use the ssh / sftp access?
<arj_> it has worked before. I've used it many times
<radix> arj_: ok, are you sure your private key is accessible? can you ssh to other hosts with it right now?
<exarkun> 'ssh -vvv' will spew a bunch of stuff that is sometimes useful to debug this kind of problem
<exarkun> unfortunately you also need 'sshd -vvv' to get the full story
<arj_> ach
<arj_> it was because it couldn't connect to my ssh-agent
<arj_> sorry about that guys
<arj_> it's working now :))
<beuno> arj_: np, I'm glad it's not Launchpad  :D
<Kmos> why LP doesn't have the package: nvidia-glx ?
<Kmos> to fill a bug against it
<Kmos> nvidia-kernel-common Source of: nvidia-kernel-common
<Kmos> nvidia-settings Source of: nvidia-settings
<Kmos> nvidia-xconfig Source of: nvidia-xconfig 
<Kmos> only this ones
<pochu> Kmos: emilio@kiko:~$ apt-cache show nvidia-glx | grep Source
<pochu> Source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (2.6.22.1-5.7)
<pochu> Kmos: launchpad uses the source package for bugs, so go to that one ^
<theforkofjustice> hello?
<crimsun> pochu: try `apt-cache madison nvidia-glx`
<crimsun> (your mirror hasn't synced yet, or your apt cache isn't current)
<crimsun> 2.6.22.1-6.8
<pochu> crimsun: I havent upgraded since this morning, so it might be it :)
<Kmos> pochu: thanks
<Kmos> pochu: i've changed to the correct one.. someone filled bug agains linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 and it .20
<Kmos> *it's
<Kmos> fixed
#launchpad 2008-05-26
<jamesh> is the branch scanner stuck?
<jamesh> or just busy
<mwh> jamesh: stuck :/
<emgent> SteveA, kiko_ : I think that there is a problem with auto mail alias (ubuntu.com) activation. I'm in ubuntumembers launchpad team and alias is not active. Sebner was wait 14 day and dont work too. Some idea?
<emgent> stub: and you? :)
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: er, how does one access a backport ppa.  Last i knew, that didn't exist.
<sabdfl> every ppa is a backport ppa ;-)
<sabdfl> emgent: that's something elmo handles
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: okay, so "The Official Backports" as a ppa...
<emgent> oh ok thanks sabdfl 
<sabdfl> Hobbsee: why not?
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: no, this is not a question of why.  this is a question of 'where is it, and how is it accessed from ppa'?
<sabdfl> Hobbsee: i don't know how they set it up. it was done before they had ppa's so it's probably not configured as a ppa
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: i'ts a component of the regular archive.
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: so i'm somewhat confused as to your response about how to build against -backports
<Hobbsee> (is there a way that most people don't know about?  As far as i know, the answer to building against backports is that it's not possible, without rebuilding all the packages that you want from -backports in your ppa)
<sabdfl> offs
<sabdfl> there is a standard way to specify dependencies
<sabdfl> you should ask the soyuz team to make it possible to specify backports
<sabdfl> nicely
 * Hobbsee did not intend to piss you off - only to ask for a clarification on your answer
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: i asked about the case now, to check that the generally given answer was correct, seeing as your answer had been contrary to it.  i did not make suggestions about how it should be fixed in future.  I'm unsure why you should be annoyed with me as a result.
<Hobbsee> morning cprov 
<cprov> Hobbsee: good morning.
<stub> emgent: I think you need to email rt@admin.canonical.com still to get that looked at. 
<sabdfl> cprov: Hobbsee had a question i could not answer, about specifying backports as a dependency for a PPA
<sabdfl> stub: did you see that db patch?
<cprov> sabdfl: I see 
<cprov> Hobbsee: how do you see it working ? 
<cprov> Hobbsee: please correct me if I'm wrong, but ubuntu itself never build packages using -backports, unless they are in -backports, right ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: correct.
<cprov> Hobbsee: so, if we allow you to say, this PPA should use -backports to build packages it surely compromise the ordinary packages you normally build
<Hobbsee> cprov: i presume that for ppa, you'd want to allow an option for people to build against !release pockets - which you should be doing anyway.
<Hobbsee> cprov: w.r.t packages that get put in -updates
<cprov> Hobbsee: it already use -updates + -security (as you can see in the build logs)
<Hobbsee> oh, so it does.
<Hobbsee> cprov: add an option that says "build against backports" or something, and add that line into the sbuild repositories, update, and build the package?
<cprov> Hobbsee: yes, the infrastructure would support it fine, but PPA-wide
<Hobbsee> cprov: you can't specify per ppa?
<Hobbsee> cprov: have a backports-enabled tarball, and a non-backports-enabled tarball, perhaps.
<cprov> Hobbsee: are you sure people would like to build every package using  backported build-deps ?
<Hobbsee> this is a good question.
<cprov> Hobbsee: yes, I am afraid it's a per-package, not a per-PPA decision.
<Hobbsee> i'd think for the most part, yes they would.  if they specifically didn't, then they could just not enable backports in their ppa, and rebuild packages that are in backports that they wanted to use
<cprov> Hobbsee: yes, as they can do for other archive-dependencies, currently.
<Hobbsee> yes, of course.
<Hobbsee> hmm
<cprov> Hobbsee: that's my plan for the future, make PRIMARY archive dependencies explicit
 * Hobbsee desoyuzifies
<Hobbsee> er, what?
<Hobbsee> you want to make the standard ubuntu archive dependancies explicit....how is that different from what you do now?
<cprov> Hobbsee: so a PPA-owner would be able to specify something else then 'user PRIMARY release + updates + security'
<cprov> Hobbsee: well, now there is not choice, PPA packages always depend on those pockets (and only those)
<cprov> s/is not/is no/
<Hobbsee> right, yes, i see.
<Hobbsee> which then presumably generalises to building for debian...
<cprov> Hobbsee: wow, hold on ;) that's a looooong path.
<Hobbsee> well, yes, i know.
<cprov> Hobbsee: but yes, debian PPAs are in our plans. Have you followed the conversations in UDS ?
<Hobbsee> but as in, the infrastructure will therefore be there that you can build for any debian or debian-based distro
<Hobbsee> cprov: no, how could i have?
<cprov> Hobbsee: irc, I presume
 * Hobbsee was not aware of any icecasts.
<Hobbsee> oh, i didn't see a launchpad specific one.
<cprov> anyway, there will be news in this area soon.
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> so, in the case of the future plan, that's also per-ppa, not per-package?
<Hobbsee> oh.
<Hobbsee> duh.
<Hobbsee> cprov: why not change the upload target field, depending on whether they want to allow backports or not, per package?
<cprov> Hobbsee: so, summing up, do you think there will be valid use-cases for using generalised PRIMARY archive dependencies, right ?
<Hobbsee> that already ahppens for different ubuntu releasese.
<cprov> Hobbsee: well, that's pretty much like 'enabling pockets in PPAs'
 * Hobbsee desoyuzifies again.
<Hobbsee> well, yeah.
<Hobbsee> er, yes, i think there would be valid use cases for it
<cprov> Hobbsee: nice, probably there is use cases for both. Let's see what we can do post-2.0. Can you file a bug, please ?
<soren> Hobbsee: There were icecasts from every room at UDS.
<jamesh> the use cases for depending on backports seem to be the same use cases for depending on other PPAs
<jamesh> (unless I'm missing something)
<soren> Hobbsee: Actually, both icecast and VoIP.
<Hobbsee> soren: i wasn't aware that included launchpad rooms.  do you know where the launchpad ones were publicised?  i didn't see them on scott's uds schedule
<Hobbsee> jamesh: yeah, i think so
<soren> Hobbsee: Oh.. I'm not sure about those.
<soren> Hobbsee: I thought you weren't aware of the general availability of icecast/voip streams.
<jamesh> most of the LP hacking at the sprint was in the lounge area
<jamesh> rather than explicit sessions
<Hobbsee> soren: nah :)
<Hobbsee> soren: i was on some of the icecasts, and the voip wasn't behaving for me.   besides, i hate talking on those things anyway, due to the high pitched voice (in comparison)
<jamesh> (some of us were involved in relevant UDS sessions though)
<soren> Hobbsee: Yeah. Phones suck.
<jamesh> Hobbsee: clearly we need vocoder support integrated into Ubuntu's VoIP software
<Hobbsee> jamesh: :D
<jaromil> to compile for multiple series on the PPA, can i specify a comma separated list of ubuntu releases in the debian/changelog?
<jamesh> jaromil: nope.
<jamesh> you'll need to submit multiple builds
<jamesh> (preferably with version numbers that'll trigger an upgrade when upgrading OS versions)
<jaromil> jamesh: is it recommendable that i use the same version number or different version numbers for different series?
<jaromil> or something like 0.10-hardy 0.10-feisty and so on
<jamesh> jaromil: for the releases in my PPA, I've used the Ubuntu version number as part of the release
<jamesh> see https://edge.launchpad.net/~jamesh/+archive
<jamesh> I used the numeric version number rather than code name
<jaromil> i see. the ~ is sexy :)
<jaromil> thanks for the suggestion
<jamesh> while they have been lexically sorted since breezy, it probably won't always be
<jamesh> (what happens after Z?)
<jaromil> so then the debian/changelog will have multiple entries for multiple series, where i must update the latest between every build
<jaromil> or can i change the entry directly somewhere outside the debian/build of source package?
<jaromil> i guess it will be a slow process to compile the same package on more series... but ok then, seems worth :)
<jamesh> jaromil: I'm not sure of what the best practice is.  I just changed the version number + release codename in the changelog and generated a second upload
<jaromil> jamesh: i just found out that the best way to have the same source packaged for different series seems to be copying packages in your PPA
<cprov> jaromil: you mean, same sources and binaries, right ? because you can't rebuild sources within the same archive.
<jamesh> jaromil: as mentioned above, that is problematic when doing distro upgrades
<jamesh> jaromil: e.g. your package might depend on different shared library versions when built against gutsy and hardy
<jamesh> jaromil: if you publish binaries with the same version number for each release and the user upgrades from gutsy to hardy, then the user won't be prompted to upgrade your package
<jaromil> cprov: ack. i wanted to rebuild already uploaded sources in my PPA for multiple series
<jamesh> since they already have the latest version
<jaromil> i see
<jaromil> yea, i just noticed for instance gutsy hasn't libfftw3 while hardy has
<jaromil> can i handle such dependencies making them "recommended" other than required - so that the build doesn't stops? i contemplate the case fftw3 is not present in the configure script, should be no problem
<cprov> jaromil: you only need to rebuild a source in another suite when it depends on new features, in this case the solution is indeed to upload a new source and ideally with a higher version, so upgrades will work as expected. 
<jaromil> ok. so i'll keep on doing that
<cprov> jaromil: when you depend on constant features across different suites it's okay to copy source & binaries built in the oldest suite.
<jamesh> when in doubt, it is probably better to do separate packages
<cprov> jamesh: agreed.
 * jaromil getting a clearer picture
<jaromil> any comment about "recommending" dependencies? something i'm missing in the control file?
<jaromil> debian policy manual lists only build-depend(-indep)
 * jaromil feels like an olive in a plate of 'spaghetti a la debian'
<lightyear> good morning
<lightyear> is there an easy way to reassign all the bugs of a certain person to another person?
<aantn> Hello
<aantn> I've noticed that launchpad hasn't been sending out commit emails and updating the code pages with the latest revisions
<aantn> I assume that the issue is already known, but I wanted to make sure
<jprieur> hey guys
<jprieur> when do you think lp's behavior will be back to normal?
<beuno> jprieur, what specifically?
<jprieur> beuno, all the web visualization stuff for branches are out of sync.
<jprieur> code browsing is OK but the listing of branches and the online log per branches is out of sync.
<beuno> jprieur, ah, right. Well, I don't know any specifics, just that it's stuck in a "very big branch", and it should unblock soon
<beuno> jml, any ideas con specific?
<jprieur> beuno, it's like that since yesterday
<jprieur> more than a day, I'd say
<beuno> jprieur, my last branch was scanned ~13 hours ago
<beuno> and LP admins already know about it, so it shouldn't be long
<jprieur> https://code.launchpad.net/~people-project/people-project/people-trunk shows revision 266 and the branch is actually at revision 285
<jprieur> well, ok, thanks for the answer :)
<beuno> sorry I couldn't do better  :)
<beuno> I'd expect it to be fixed in the following hours, but it's just a hunch
<KleinerPinguin> hi
<afflux> morning
<afflux> LP currently sorts the releases of my project in a wrong order: Releases: 0.7.2, 0.7.2.1, 0.7.1, 0.6, 0.7, 0.5, 0.3, 0.2, 0.1  
<afflux> esp. note that 0.7.2.1 is not the latest
<afflux> should I open a bugreport for that?
<beuno> afflux, there should be a bug open for that already
<afflux> beuno: can you point me to it?
<beuno> afflux, #73094
<afflux> thanks
<beuno> np
<KleinerPinguin> Hi.Im a newcomer to launchpad and tried to get started by contributing to the translation of miro-guide. Im looking for a hint  for a work flow. To me it seems the only way translation is done in launchpad is the Web. Am I right ?
<kiko> KleinerPinguin, well, you can also translate offline and upload the translation files.
<KleinerPinguin> kiko, yes. i thought there would be a better way 
<philn> i closed a lp bug using bzr commit, but when i pushed my branch, the state of the bug wasn't changed... is that normal?
<kiko> philn, hmmm, not really -- abentley do you know how the branch scanner checks metadata there?
<philn> no clue, but i know it worked at least once
<KleinerPinguin> kiko, i thought it would be possible to just open a branch from miroguide and would be ready to go. but no luck there
<kiko> KleinerPinguin, yeah, not yet! we'll be working on this after july :)
<abentley> kiko: The branch scanner is currently tied up dealing with these large branches.
<abentley> So whatever it normally does won't be happening.
<beuno> and, afaik, you can only close bugs with changelogs, not commits
<philn> beuno: bzr --fixes lp:1234
<philn> +ci
<philn> where is the syntax to close bugs from changelog explained?
<beuno> hrm, I wonder what that does...
<beuno> philn, I don't know, but it's only for uploading packaged to main or universe
<beuno> s/packaged/packages
<KleinerPinguin> kiko, after all its just one file with 120 strings....maybe im im just procastinating :- ) 
<philn> i see... well i want an automatized way to track bugfixes and eventually revisions... and it seems to be lacking in LP
<kiko> philn, as far as I know we do handle commits -- but as abentley said the branch scanner seems tied up
<philn> for a given bug i want to know when and by whom it was fixed, e.g: a link between the bug and the commit
<philn> ok...
<abentley> philn: The changelog bug handling is only done for package uploads, not for branches.
<philn> is it planned to fix that? it's quite annoying IMO :(
<kiko> abentley, hang on -- we do support --fixes, though, right?
<kiko> abentley, I mean, we don't scan changelogs, but we do scan metadata
<abentley> kiko: That's my understanding.
<kiko> so what philn is doing should worn
<kiko> work too :)
<abentley> will work, too, once his branch is scanned.
<philn> well i remember it worked at least once for me
<kiko> philn, as abentley and I said before, it will work -- it's just that the scanner process is a bit busy right now.
<KleinerPinguin> kiko, sorry to bug you again. Do you have a pointer where to track that spefic feature. I assume its somewhere in blueprints but i cant think of a search query right now
<philn> ok so it's just a question of time 
<philn> good then
<kiko> (and will need to be optimized, it appears! guess we don't have enough big branches to try it yet :)
<kiko> KleinerPinguin, best person to ask is jt1, who runs the translations project
<abentley> philn: No, we don't have a plan to support scanning changelogs for branches.  It's a wishlist bug at the moment.
<kiko> abentley, did philn mention changelogs anywhere?
<kiko> ah
<kiko> close bugs from changelogs
<kiko> philn, that feature is for package upload changelogs :)
<philn> i understood that
<philn> but i used to like that feature in Trac
<kiko> philn, why not use --fixes, which is much more explicit?
<abentley> trac uses the commit messages.  I wasn't aware it also used changelogs.
<philn> i find --fixes easy to forget.. i guess i need to get used to it
<philn> abentley: oops, yes you're right
<philn> so i do bzr uncommit and commit again when i forget --fixes... anyway, nevermind
<cperrin88> Hi, I'm trying to put my software into my PPA. Is there a delay in this process or did I do something wrong?
<kiko> cperrin88, if you did something wrong in packaging, you'll get emailed, as long as you signed the package right 
<kiko> cperrin88, there is a delay in building, but upload processing is pretty quick 
<cperrin88> Thakns
<cperrin88> about 10 seconds before your answeer i got an e-mail :D
<Hobbsee> does this include intrepid now?
<cperrin88> who did you ask?
<Hobbsee> kiko
<emgent> uhm
<kiko> Hobbsee, not sure if the chroots are set up -- right people to ask would be infinity or elmo 
<emgent> why launchpad PPA dont show building status?
<cprov> emgent: it does. Which page are you viewing ?
<emgent> pmb
<cperrin88> doesn't the server delete file when the build didn't work?
<cperrin88> *the files
<emgent> no
<cperrin88> can I delete them?
<emgent> sure
<cperrin88> how?
<emgent> cperrin88: https://edge.launchpad.net/~user/+archive/+delete-packages
<kiko> there's a delete packages link on your PPA page
<cperrin88> This PPA does not contain any source packages published.
<cprov> cperrin88: you have never uploaded any sources to https://edge.launchpad.net/~cperrin88/+archive, that's why. Or do you mean another PPA ?
<cperrin88> i did uplaod sources but they were rejected
<kiko> cperrin88, so there was no build either
<cperrin88> right
<cperrin88> but dput tells me that the file is already there
<kiko> cperrin88, if you do succeed in uploading and the build fails, you'll be able to delete packages (sometimes -- read the help text :)
<kiko> cperrin88, that's not possible -- we don't reuse ftp directories
<Hobbsee> cperrin88: use dput -f
<cperrin88> ah
<cperrin88> okay
<Hobbsee> kiko: it's whinging about the fact that it's already been uploaded somewhere, from that system.
<Hobbsee> kiko: it's a local error.
<kiko> interesting -- yeah, dput has no way of knowing if it failed!
<Hobbsee> cperrin88: or remove the .upload file
<cperrin88> okay :)
<cperrin88> thanks
<cperrin88> in which file do I have to set the distribution before using debuild .... just in th changelog file?
<Hobbsee> yes
<emgent> cprov: news about building status?
<cprov> emgent: no, you haven't pointed me to the page that makes you think that there is no build-status, have you ? ;)
<Hobbsee> emgent: if you're looking for a global build queue for ppa, there isn't one.
<cperrin88> where can i find the right values for section in the control file
<KaZeR> hello there
<cperrin88> hi
<KaZeR> what should i do to request the import of our project's svn?
<KaZeR> simply ask the question in the question tracker?
<cperrin88> the i386 builder seems to be quite busy ^^ 3 hours ... that's some time ^^
<bobbo> cperrin88: heh, Ubuntu has almost 1200 builds queued for all builders :/
<cperrin88> yeah
<cperrin88> amd64 and lpia are on idle .... the problem is .. I don't have such a platform :D
<geser> looks like the autosync was turned on
<geser> looks like someone is building languagepacks, they need some time, so be patient
<cperrin88> I have time
<cperrin88> a lot of intrepid builds
<cperrin88> what is the build score?
<bobbo> is anyone else having problems with Launchpad not updating for new bzr revisions?
<kiko> bobbo, yeah, the branch scanner is tied up apparently - some massive branches are in
<bobbo> kiko: heh, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> cperrin88: what's the location of your ppa, and which package?
<cperrin88> http://ppa.launchpad.net/cperrin88/ubuntu/ , package bcv4 - 0.5.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<cperrin88> I thought the service would build for all architectures ... but atm it's just qeued for i368 and is already built for amd64 and lpia ...
<geser> PPA build only for i386, amd64 and lpia as only those arch are supported by Xen
<kiko-fud> right -- it's a security issue, mainly, cperrin88 
<cperrin88> ahh .. okay :)
<cperrin88> I need i368 so ... i have to wait ^^
<cperrin88> But there are builders for the other architectures but they are not virtualized?
<geser> yes, but only for the "official" uploads to the Ubuntu archive
<cperrin88> are there plans to virtualize them somhow, too?
<geser> the i386 buildd is also responsible for building arch:all packages, so it has more to do then the other buildds
<cperrin88> I can wait :)
<cperrin88> I have to wait ^^
<cperrin88> the open suse build service was definately faster ....
<jaromil> open suse build service?
<cperrin88> Yeah
<cperrin88> It can build even Ubunut packages
<cperrin88> *Ubuntu
<jaromil> wow. thanks for the tip. never knew about that.
<jaromil> even doe, launchpad works OK.
<cperrin88> Yeah
<jaromil> i just finished automating all my scripts to upload new versions and such
<jaromil> but well. i need more :)
<cperrin88> Well
<jaromil> sorry, gotta go, bbl()
<cperrin88> bye
<cperrin88> is buidl score my current place in the qeue?
<nosrednaekim> the PPA's are very very slow...
<nosrednaekim> downloading from them that is
<kiko> cperrin88, no, it's a score calculated on attributes of your package itself. it's used to calculate the position you should be in the queue, though there is an ETA you should be able to rely on for the build
 * bobbo wishes there was a dedicated PPA builder
<kiko> bobbo, there are dedicated PPA builders. what do you mean?
<bobbo> kiko: so how are the auto-sync'd ubuntu packages slowing down the PPA builds?
<kiko> bobbo, they aren't.
<kiko> everything's running a bit slow today, though, it seems.
<bobbo> kiko: ah ok, i though it was the Ubuntu packages slowing the PPA builds
<bobbo> thanks for clearing that up :)
<kiko> sure thing :)
<cperrin88> A list for the PPA builds would be great
<kiko> it's being worked on (by al-maisan, btw)
<cperrin88> that's good :)
<cperrin88> wooohoo .. my package is building ^^
<bobbo> cperrin88: mine just built :D properly happy
<cperrin88> mine is done, too :)
<asabil_> hi all
<cperrin88> hi
<asabil_> seems like LP branch scanning is completely broken these days
<asabil_> is that a known issue ?
<kiko> yeah, it's currently blocked on some gigantic branches apparently
<kiko> abentley might know more
<asabil_> :/
<asabil_> I see
<asabil_> thanks
<cperrin88> it seems like LP needs more servers ....
<abentley> kiko, asabil_: AFAIK the last thing that happened was a recommendation to increase the timeout.
<asabil_> hmm ?
<asabil_> timeout for what ?
<abentley> asabil_: timeout for the script that scans the branches for new revisions.
<asabil_> oh ok
<\sh> now I know why you launchpadders don't opensource launchpad...you are not allowed to talk about it...because it's da "Phyt" club... as seen yesterday during a fair in karlsruhe ;) http://www.sourcecode.de/content/phyton-world ;)
<kiko> heh
<ahasenack> does launchpad have something like bugzilla's "saved searches"?
<\sh> ahasenack, browser bookmarks 
<ahasenack> ok, thanks
#launchpad 2008-05-27
<Majost> I seem to be having troubles attempting to browse the brz source via the web interface for mythtv
<Majost> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/mythtv/trunk
<Majost> it keeps coming up telling me to try again in a few minutes, and mention the issue here if it persists
<spiv> mwhudson___: Majost is having trouble browsing BZR_REMOTE_PATH=/home/andrew/bzr-exp/bzr
<spiv> mwhudson___: Majost is having trouble browsing http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/mythtv/trunk
<spiv> (damn clipboard...)
<Majost> heh
<mwhudson__> oh look loggerhead appears to be stuffed
<mwhudson> Majost: try now
<jamesh> is the branch scanner still hung?
<mwhudson> i've no reason to think it isn't
<Majost> sorry, I was away for a bit
<Majost> I will check it now
<Majost> yay
<Majost> its working, thanks. =)
<gnomefreak> does PPA do gutsy or feisty anylonger?
<Hobbsee> yes
<gnomefreak> i dont see that choice for the repos
<gnomefreak> where it says Display sources.list entries for <drop down box> it only contains gutsy and hardy
<gnomefreak> well i have gutsy and hardy flash 10 built
<Hobbsee> so you don't have a feisty source package in there at all?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<sabdf1> quiet in here today!
<gnomefreak> how do i add tasks for package hardy package gutsy ect.. to bugs?
<mpt> gnomefreak, "Target to release" or "Nominate for release"
<sabdfl> should be "Mark as release critical"...
<gnomefreak> i used nominate let me see what tartget does
<gnomefreak> mpt: i was looking to do something like https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libflashsupport/+bug/192888
<gnomefreak> the way the tasks are set up
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> although being able to also add other releases than hardy as well
<gnomefreak> even better example since htis is exatly what im looking to do https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/firefox/+bug/160895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160895 in firefox "upgrade to firefox 2.0.0.9" [High,Fix released] 
<gnomefreak> one package most releases
<wgrant> gnomefreak: You need to be a member of a development team to target - you can only nominate, and ask people to accept.
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> wgrant: thanks i asked asac :)
<wgrant> gnomefreak: With the craziness users get up to, it's an unfortunate but necessary restriction.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: but so many people package for ubuntu that are not on dev teams
<wgrant> gnomefreak: That's not relevant.
<cperrin88> Hi
<wgrant> The devs have the final say as to whether something is RC>
<cperrin88> I have a problem with my PPA
<gnomefreak> wgrant: true
<wgrant> cperrin88: Ask away - someone here will hopefully know the answer.
<cperrin88> I uploaded a new version, the package was built but it's not there
<cperrin88> I have uploaded a new version of my source package, the builder built it but I there is no new .deb file
<wgrant> cperrin88: To which distroseries did you upload it?
<cperrin88> Hardy
<wgrant> cperrin88: OK, where they built within the past 17 minutes?
<wgrant> *were
<gnomefreak> cperrin88: they arnt caught up in buildds?
<wgrant> cperrin88: If so, wait about 130 seconds, and they'll be there.
<cperrin88> wgrant: it was 16 minutes ago
<wgrant> cperrin88: OK, that would do it. New files are only published every 20 minutes.
<cperrin88> oh
<cperrin88> okay
<cperrin88> that might be the reason ^^
<cperrin88> last time I tryed it it was published only a few minutes later
<cperrin88> so I was a bit confused
<wgrant> They're published within a few seconds of :00, :20, :40.
<cperrin88> okay
<cperrin88> thanks :)
<wgrant> np
<cperrin88> okay .... I was a bit worried because I made my first shell script for this package and I thought maybe something went wrong
<danshearer> hello all. Is this the place to ask details about hosting a project on code.launchpad?
<bimberi> danshearer: Ask away.  Hopefully someone can answer.
<danshearer> I have an OSS program (I now realise I can't use the word "project" in this context without getting myself confused :-)
<danshearer> that I want to host exclusively on launchpad, because I can't be bothered putting it anywhere else. 
<danshearer> So is this considered as its own upstream for launchpad nomenclature purposes?
<danshearer> Do I have to start with https://launchpad.net/projects/+new
<danshearer> ?
<matsubara> danshearer: yes
<bimberi> danshearer: That is fine.  And yes.
<danshearer> So once I have done that, I can then create a bzr branch?
<danshearer> Meaning that I can have a bzr branch under ~danshearer without the automatic "junk" stem?
<bimberi> danshearer: yes
<danshearer> so that isn't so hard then :-) I didn't find it obvious, but thinking about it I reckon launchpad would be at most
<danshearer> two short sentences away from it being completely evident.
<bimberi> it will be ~danshearer/<project>/<branchname>
<danshearer> I'll try to work out what sentences would have helped me and submit them.
<danshearer> Thanks!
<bimberi> danshearer: Please do, and submit your suggestion as a bug report: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<bimberi> er, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<bimberi> well, 'edge' would be fine, it's just where the LP testers play :)
 * danshearer is away: lunch gobble gobble
<danshearer> So I did my push and launchpad says "This branch has not been scanned yet."
<danshearer> no probs with that, except it gives me no clue as to what sort of an operation "scanning" could be
<danshearer> So far 40+ minutes. Maybe launchpad should say "This could take up to half a day" or whatever is appropriate
<kiko> danshearer, the branch scanner is f*cked this week
<danshearer> what is branch scanning anyway? More than just bzr running? Some kind of anti-nastiness checker?
<danshearer> Again, since it is technical people getting this message, perhaps a little explanation?
<danshearer> I should also say btw that as per earlier questions today, once I understood the unwritten rules, the 
<danshearer> whole experience of getting this branch up so far was trivial. You know that already I'm sure, but I just thought 
<danshearer> I say what it was like for a first-time user.
<kiko-phone> danshearer, gimme 20'
<kiko> danshearer, so the branch scanner is what looks at revision metadata and imports information related to it
<kiko> one user-visible effect of this is the display of commit messages linked to browseable revisions
<kiko> another is the support of --fixes metadata to close bugs
<kiko> having said that I am unsure what's so stuck about the branch scanner this week, tbh
<kiko> thumper, abentley: can you enlighten us?
<danshearer> if it helps I just pushed a new project, so presumably the scanner had very little to do
<abentley> We have several new large branches.  The time it takes to scan them exceeds the timeout for idle processes in postgres.
<abentley> So postgres kills them.
<danshearer> ah that would be Robert/Lars' heroic imports of all of Ubuntu? 
<kiko> hopefully not!
<kiko> abentley, what are these new large branches? and why is the scanner taking so long to scan then anyway?
<danshearer> Question: to help scaling generally, could scanning be disconnected from making a tree available
<danshearer> with the GUI displaying a note that there is potentially more information to show that won't be available until scanning is done?
<danshearer> Hey! That's already the case.
<danshearer> I was just able to go bzr branch lp:daevel
<danshearer> even though the scanning message is still being displayed.
<danshearer> Excellent. So modulo a few helpful messages and a link to a non-enhanced browsable tree, the scanning thing
<danshearer> isn't a blocker for new projects even if it happens to fall in a heap for $REASON
<zyx386_> hi
<zyx386_> wher is Admin from wordpress trnslation project?
<kiko> zyx386_, I imagine somewhere under wordpress.org? :)
<zyx386_> ok kiko 
<zyx386_> we have agroup for kurdish language translation
<zyx386_> we ill set a project admin for our group
<zyx386_> how can i do that?
<kiko> well
<kiko> jtv, what's the story with wordpress and launchpad?
<zyx386_> https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/2.5
<jtv> kiko: talk to Nikolay... let me look up his last name...
<jtv> Bachiyski.  He coordinates that on the WordPress side.
<kiko> jtv, zyx386_: can you get an email thread going to clarify things? I'm happy to do any admin fallout necessary.
<jtv> zyx386_: I'm jtv at canonical dot com, can you email me?
<zyx386_> yes
<jtv> zyx386_: it's night here already, so please understand if it takes me a while to answer.
<zyx386_> what is your email
<zyx386_> np
<jtv> zyx386_: but in brief, you set up a translation team in the usual way on the wordpress site, then set up a similar team in Launchpad with the same people, and ask Nikolay to add that to the WP translation group.
<zyx386_> how can i ask nickolay
<jtv> zyx386_: first thing you want to do is probably to get on the wp-polyglots mailing list (see wordpress site).
<jtv> zyx386_: he's very active there, so you'll see him very quickly.
<zyx386_> ok
<zyx386_> i register my name wp-polyglots 
<zyx386_> and try it
 * jtv hears disturbing noises from laptop
<danshearer> (I expect people here already know bazzar.lp is not responding.)
<abentley> kiko: AIUI, one of the branches is https://edge.launchpad.net/~bk-merge/mysql/mysql-5.1-telco-6.2-merge
<kiko> ah, right
<lamalex> Has everyone been experiencing major launchpad suckage recently?
<lamalex> I pushed code about an hour ago, and it still hasn't shown up in the web, if I branch lp's mirror, I get my pushed code though, so it's definitely there
<zyx386_> hi again
<zyx386_> i create her translation page for wordpress project in launchpad
<zyx386_> how can set me a owner for this page or admin?
<beuno> lamalex, code scanning is currently stalled these past 2 days
<lamalex> beuno: that explains it
<beuno> you can still push/pull properly
<beuno> LP will just take some time to catch up
<sakjur> Will Launchpad ever be opensource?
<beuno> sakjur, bug #50699 might be useful
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 50699 in launchpad "Launchpad should be free software (free as in freedom)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50699
<sakjur> Thank you :D
<sonium> hi, could you unsubscribe someone from my branch?
<sonium> it seems only subscribers can do that, and I need to delete the branch to re-branch an existing project under the same name
<ffm> Is the new launchpad logo free?
<ffm> (wikimedia-commons compatable?)
<afflux> how fast should LP detect new releases defined in the "release URL pattern" in a project's series?
<ffm> Hellooooo!
<ffm> Is the new launchpad logo free?
<kiko> ffm, fantastic question. Rinchen? :)
<Rinchen> ffm, Hi. It has no individual license of it's own so it's covered under the existing LP license.  So, reuse is discouraged but using it in a blog post about LP or similar is ok.
<Rinchen> interestingly enough, that's the 5th question I've gotten on that topic since the contest started.
<kiko> Rinchen, we should probably make the terms of use explicit, then.
<Rinchen> We should. It's on my list for Amanda
<Rinchen> I've been think we should provide some examples of when it's ok to use it and when not.
<Rinchen> Just need to get it cleared.
<ffm> Rinchen: So I take it it cannot be uploaded to wikimedia commons, only wikipedia under fair use.
<Rinchen> ffm, can you point me to the wikipedia license bit?  I'll have a look.
<Rinchen> ffm,  I think in the case of wikipedia we might be able to do it.
<ffm> Rinchen: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Email_templates
<ffm> Rinchen: That's the commons licence, which lets it be used on all projets. 
<ffm> Rinchen: If that won't work, you can cc-by-nc-sa it and it'll be accepted by wikipedia.
<Rinchen> ffm, we had talked about using a CC variant for the help wiki, the news blog, AND the images.
 * Rinchen adds that to his list.
<mario_limonciell> could a launchpad/soyuz dev explain to me what "Failed to upload" means after a build completes?  https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:8.493.1-0ubuntu3
<ffm> Rinchen: Of course, cc-by-sa (allowing commercial reuse as  long as the cc licence is propegated) is prefered as only that content is considered "free" by the powers that manage wikimedia commons.
<ffm> Rinchen: Thanks.
<Rinchen> ffm, can you email me at joey@canonical.com and just repeat the above please? That way when I get this sorted out I can email you back. (This week is release week so it's a bit busy around here.)
<Rinchen> ffm,  my immediate though it that it might be by-nc-nd
<Rinchen> for the image
<Rinchen> for the help wiki it would probably be less restrictive.
<Rinchen> anyway, I'll try and get this sorted out soon
<Rinchen> (wiki makes sense to be by personally)
<cprov> mario_limonciell: failed-to-upload means hat the source was built successfully but produced binaries that can't be published in the archive
<cprov> mario_limonciell: usually because they are inconsistent of have version that don't fit the archive.
<mario_limonciell> cprov, so is there a more verbose error somewhere for this particular build that I would be able to see?
<cprov> mario_limonciell: you should have received a email (build-failure-notification) with the reason of the rejection.
<mario_limonciell> well lets see; yeah i did.  it was caught in the wrong filter for some reason.
<mario_limonciell> 2008-05-27 19:40:38 WARNING Upload was rejected:
<mario_limonciell> 2008-05-27 19:40:38 WARNING     xorg-driver-fglrx_8.493.1-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb control file lists section as main/restricted but changes file has main/misc.
<cprov> mario_limonciell: 'restricted' is not a valid section, is it ?
<mario_limonciell> well this was destined for the restricted component of the archive
<mario_limonciell> needs to be restricted/misc i suppose then?
<geser> mario_limonciell: iirc soyuz takes care of the component, you don't need to specify it somewhere below debian/
<mario_limonciell> so it takes care of it if its not present, but if it is causes breakage?
<geser> mario_limonciell: the problem was that "Section: restricted" isn't a valid Section
<mario_limonciell> ah
<mario_limonciell> okay this time it appears to have worked then
<mario_limonciell> thanks geser and cprov :)
<geser> soyuz knows that xorg-driver-fglrx belongs into the restricted component and will put it there (component != section)
<asabil_> seems like lp branch scanning is still broken :/
<cprov> mario_limonciell: you're welcome.
<thumper> asabil_: it is being worked on now
 * thumper is back
<asabil_> ok thanks thumper :)
 * beuno hides a robot-cookie in a commit to get his branches scanned faster
<ffm> Rinchen: will do.
<Zelut> I don't understand why I'm getting a reject message uploading to my PPA.
<Zelut> Rejected:
<Zelut> Unable to find origami_0.6.8.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.
<Zelut> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<Zelut> that file exists.. do I need to specify it during the source package build?
<mario_limonciell> Zelut, run debuild -S -sa instead of just debuild -S perhaps?
<cprov> Zelut: `debuild -S -sa` to build a source including the upstream orig.tar.gz
<Zelut> thank you
<cprov> mario_limonciell: thanks ;)
<Zelut> accepted that time. thanks.
<zyx386> hi
<Zelut> any reason why a push I did half-hour ago is not publishing in my code.launchpad.net branch?
<zyx386> iam member from  kurdish (sorani) CKB, we have just one admin he is (Aras), we will set me and another member to be admin in our translation group. how ca we do that?
<zyx386> any one help :)
<asabil_> Zelut: yes lp is slightly sick these days, they are working on it apparently
<mwhudson> Zelut: the code will be there if you pull from the branch or browse code
<mwhudson> Zelut: it's just not showing up in the web ui temporarily
<thumper> Zelut: yes, working on it
<Zelut> mwhudson: just not updating the changelog on the web ehh?
<mwhudson> right
<zyx386> which one is from launchpad Administrator?
<Zelut> if I want to backport packages in my PPA to gutsy and previous do I just build the package with gutsy in the changelog?
<kiko> Zelut, you can copy the source across, I think -- cprov?
<Zelut> kiko: that works. thank you.
<nysin> A branch I uploaded (bzr push seemed to report success, and the branch webpage did change from 'has not been uploaded' to the scanning message) has sat at "This branch has not been scanned yet" for a couple days now
<nysin> How long should it take?
#launchpad 2008-05-28
<thumper> nysin: there is a problem with the scanner
<thumper> normally it is less than a minute
<thumper> we have had a problem since friday
<thumper> the problem has been identified
<thumper> and a fix is in progress
<nysin> okay. Any ETA on completion?
<thumper> nysin: reas soon now
<nysin> heh
<thumper> real
<nysin> Well as long as it's a known issue I guess
 * danshearer is away: Zzzzzz
<thumper> hi all
<thumper> it appears that the branch scanning fubar is now un-fubared
<kiko> woooo
<ahasenack> any particular reason for lp being slow now or is it just me?
<kiko> not sure, works okay for me
<kiko> reboot!
<thumper> ahasenack: which part of lp being slow?
<ahasenack> was taking ages to load a bug, it even timedout once or twice
<ahasenack> and timeout on the server, not my connection or browser
<ahasenack> now it's "unlocked" and working again
<ahasenack> thanks, I guess :)
<spiv> mwhudson: "Diff of 4865 lines is too long to display richly -- limit is 3000 lines."
<spiv> mwhudson: ideally that wouldn't also lose whitespace.  It makes diffs of Python awkward to read :)
<spiv> mwhudson: hopefully there's some trivial CSS magic you can tweak to fix that...
<KaZeR> how long does it usually take to have the first import of a svn repository done?
<dhart> is lp bzr slow for anyone else today?
<thumper> KaZeR: it depends, on how large a repo, how long a history and which place it is being imported from
<thumper> dhart: what's the problem?
<KaZeR> thumper, 13M, 1000 revisions, sourceforge. do you have a rough idea?
<dhart> ﻿thumper: just slower than usual checkin.
<jamesh> KaZeR: have you sent the request to answers.launchpad.net?
<thumper> KaZeR: wild stab in the dark, longer than an hour, less than a week
<KaZeR> jamesh, yes i did around 2 days ago
<KaZeR> thumper, ok thanks
<mwhudson> spiv: damnit
<mwhudson> spiv: patches welcome etc :)
<thumper> KaZeR: I've just started the import, it was only half done :-|
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> mpt: evening!
 * soren kicks bazaar.lp.net
<soren> I presume it's well-known that bazaar.lp.net is uselessly slow right now?
<thumper> soren: I'm just checking it
<soren> thumper: Thanks :)
<mtaylor> does launchpad have a set of IPs it mirrors branches from? 
<mtaylor> like, if I wanted launchpad to mirror a branch, but didn't want to open that location up to the world (except through launchpad) ? 
<Ng> mtaylor: 91.189.88.0/21 is canonical's current IP allocation, which you could narrow down to a /24 if you particularly want, although I don't believe we guarantee not to change the IPs of our scanners within our allocation
<mtaylor> Ng: thanks
<mtaylor> Ng: any way to hide the location that launchpad is using to mirror from? 
<Ng> mtaylor: sorry, I'm not sure about that - I'm a sysadmin not a launchpad developer :)
<mtaylor> Ng: fair enough :)
<thumper> mtaylor: no, not right now
<mtaylor> thumper: k. thanks
<KaZeR> thumper, np, thanks :)
<soren> On edge, I can set a team's membership policy to "(no value)"... What does that do?
<spiv> soren: try it on staging and see what happens?
<soren> spiv: Heh. Ok.
<spiv> (my guess is a bug, though)
<soren> Heh... That option is not available on staging :)
<spiv> Heh.
<hakan__> why is that launchpad is so slow for browsing repositories?
<spiv> hakan__: it shouldn't be atm, afaik
 * spiv -> bed
<hakan__> for instance try: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bk-merge/mysql/mysql-6.0-falcon/files
<mib_m26n6d> Is lp.net working for others? I'm unable to access it here.
<oojah> mib_m26n6d: Works for me.
<mib_m26n6d> ok, My gateway is even more broken than I thought then. Thanks.
<mtaylor> is there a way to delete a bogus release series? or do I just need to file a launchpad answers question? 
<mtaylor> also, when I submit a branch for merging, it doesn't seem to send any emails to the owner of the merge target about this
<sidnei> hello, does the vcs import on launchpad.net support svn:externals? how does that get imported?
<Kaleo> sidnei: bzr does not support svn externals yet
<sidnei> so how does it get imported?
 * danshearer is away: whoops have to rush off home
<emgent> heya people
<visik7> hi everybody
<visik7> is there a command line tool to open search close ecc... bugs on launchpad ?
<cody-somerville> visik7, There is a python module
<visik7> so no problem ipython -p pysh :D
<beuno> visik7, or, you can use email: https://help.launchpad.net/BugTrackerEmailInterface
<visik7> email make me sick :) and moreover is the main reason I never commit a bug report or a translation to debian
<kiko> visik7, look for the ubuntu package python-launchpad-bugs
<visik7> yeah got it thanks
<kiko> sure thingo
<bdmurray> Is there a way to find out who is subscribed to an lp mailing list I administer?
<geser> bdmurray: should there be a list of subscribers you can see as an admin?
<bdmurray> geser: I haven't found a link like that
<bdmurray> but that is what I'm looking for
<geser> bdmurray: login into http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admin/<list> and goto Membership Management -> Membership List
<kiko> geser, lp mailing list, though. barry?
<geser> ah
<mdke> i thought the only subscribers are the group members? Has that changed?
<barry> geser, kiko that information isn't yet exposed on lp.  there's an open bug on that though
<barry> mdke: subscribers are a subset of the team members.  iow, you still have to opt-in (though this cycle will land an 'auto-subscription' feature)
<mdke> barry: oh, of course. Doh
<mdke> barry: will there be a possibility for non members to subscribe?
<tormod> hi, I think the clocks on the ppa builders are skewed. I get "back to the future" build failures.
<barry> mdke: non-launchpad members, definitely not.  non-team members, no, but there are ways for non-team members to interact with a ml in a casual way
<barry> mdke: soon they will be able to post (with some initial approval required) to mls they are not subscribed to and later, they'll be able to lurk on lists they aren't sub'd to
<mdke> barry: what is meant by lurk? receive emails?
<barry> mdke: for public lists, yes
<mdke> barry: great, that's what I had in mind.
<mdke> barry: so non-public lists are also planned? sorry for all the questions
<barry> mdke: since they can already read the archives, why not let them read it in a good interface (i.e. their mail reader :)
<mdke> yeah, indeed
<barry> mdke: yes, they are planned
<mdke> cool
<barry> mdke: no worries!  happy to answer questions
<mdke> barry: one last one - do you know of any possible milestone for bug 223797?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223797 in launchpad "mailing list requests and rejections should include reason" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223797
<kiko> tormod, really? that's annoying. can you forward a failure to the -users mailing list so I can get IS to fix it?
<barry> mdke: i don't atm.  it requires a db change so probably not in 1.2.6
<mdke> barry: right, i saw it was unmilestoned for 1.2.6. Ok, thanks for all the info, very helpful
<barry> sure thing!
<tormod> kiko, can I mail IS directly?
<kiko> tormod, hmm, I think you can at rt.ubuntu.com? not 100% sure.
<kiko> elmo, ping?
<elmo> ?
<kiko> elmo, did you see tormod's comment above about buildd time skew?
<elmo> oh, that shouldn't be possible
<tormod> kiko, ok so what is IS anyway :) hah you're using RT internally, instead of launchpad?
<kiko> and his question about who to email
<elmo> tormod: rt@ubuntu.com
<kiko> tormod, IS does, yeah. information systems. anyway, elmo, really?
<elmo> kiko: really, what?
<kiko> that shouldn't be possible?
<elmo> yeah
<elmo> our sbuild runs ntpdate against the gateway box before the build
<elmo> and the gateway boxes are definitely in sync (nagios etc.)
<elmo> but I'll have infinity look into it
<elmo> tormod: please include a link to an example failed build
<kiko> tormod, if you can CC: cprov@canonical.com on that email I will appreciate it
<elmo> (you can also file a bug in LP about this - it's really a soyuz thing)
<elmo> I've no idea why we "own" sbuild, but that should be changed eventually
<tormod> I just rekicked the build, so the failed log is lost I guess.
<elmo> tormod: doh
<elmo> (I hate that 'feature' of LP)
<tormod> I can try to fish it from Firefox cache :)
<tormod> no it's lost, since the build number is the same for the new build
<bdmurray> barry: How can I determine which team members to contact about subscribing to the list without knowing who is already subscribed?
<tormod> well I got it finally
<barry> bdmurray: team members should get a notification when the team mailing list is created.  unfortunately there's no way to know about the subscribers short of making an LP admin request for the information
<tormod> I can actually see the NTP sync in the build log, stepped 597 seconds.
<barry> bdmurray: actually, if your team's contact address is 'team members individually', you could generate a question, but that's a bit of a crufty way to contact them!
<barry> leonardr: ping
<barry> leonardr: unping
<leonardr> barry, are you teasing me?
<emgent> hello
<emgent> i dont see in menu project how to set bug supervisor and security contact
<beuno> emgent, under the bugs tab
<emgent> during UDS i talked about it with launchpad devel, and reply to me that this is a bug
<emgent> someone know direct url ?
<beuno> then the menu on the left-hand side changes
<beuno> emgent, http://bugs.launchpad.net/project
<emgent> oh thanks
<beuno> :)
<emgent> done :P
<spiv> hakan__: viewing that branch seems ok to me
#launchpad 2008-05-29
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down in from 01:00 UTC until approx 03:00 UTC for a code update - https://launchpad.net | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 29 May 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Peng> Will the imminent upgrade upgrade the version of Bazaar used by LP?
<mwhudson> no :/
<kiko> Peng, I was afraid you were going to ask that. no, but we'll probably upgrade soon after. the 1.5 upgrade got botched
<kiko> Peng, if there anything in 1.4 or 1.5 that is affecting you?
<Peng> kiko: Oh? What happened?
<Peng> kiko: No, I'm just curious.
<kiko> it failed a few times and then we ran out of time to do proper QA 
<kiko> it's all ready, will probably land first thing next week and we'll see about updating codehosting to using it
<Peng> Okay.
<kiko> launchpad back up!
<kiko> and what a nice launchpad too
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 29 May 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<kb3cgj> The 3.1.1 Plone UnifiedInstaller isnt working
<kb3cgj> is that a known issue?
<jamesh> kb3cgj: perhaps ask on the plone IRC channel?
<kb3cgj> the error message said to contact #launchpad
<jamesh> what was the error message?
<jamesh> if it is long, try using paste.ubuntu.com
<kb3cgj>  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<kb3cgj> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode. 
<jamesh> kb3cgj: okay.  That sounds like the error message for when the app servers are down
<jamesh> kb3cgj: Launchpad was being upgraded a few hours ago, so that could have been what you were seeing
<jamesh> if the problem is persistent, could you give some instructions for repeating it? (e.g. what page you got the error for)
<kb3cgj> all the other files work...the windows version/mac (yuck) version even worked
<kb3cgj> http://plone.org/products/plone
<kb3cgj> Choose: Get Plone for Linux
<jamesh> clicking that link prompts me to download the file
<jamesh> did you try reloading?
<jamesh> (if you're still seeing the error)
<kb3cgj> yes...repeatedly...like a mad man
<kb3cgj> but no still the same error
<kb3cgj> maybe its firefox
<jamesh> (reload the launchpad.net page -- not the plone.org page)
<kb3cgj> reloaded both
<kb3cgj> but the launchpad.net page is a static error page https://launchpad.net/offline.html
<kb3cgj> so reloading it wont make a difference
<jamesh> hmm
<jamesh> I wonder why you got redirected there?
<jamesh> (it should just show the error page at whatever URL you went to)
<kb3cgj> weird
<jamesh> I guess firefox is caching the redirect
<kb3cgj> i hate computers
<jamesh> (which is difficult to refresh)
<jamesh> kb3cgj: here's a workaround: right click on the link from plone.org, and download it with wget
<jamesh> i.e. run "wget https://launchpad.net/..." in a terminal
<kb3cgj> i tried that earlier and it failed...must have been when the site was down...but it works now...thanks....nicely done
<LaserJock> I may be kinda thick, but I'm not seeing this "search everything" box
<mwhudson> it's on most pages...
<LaserJock> ok, so it seems to be everywhere but where they said it was
<LaserJock> it's not on the main LP page
<LaserJock> which was what is linked in the blog post
<bdmurray> yeah, that only seems to search projects
<LaserJock> it's often good to test links before blogging them ;-)
<bdmurray> http://news.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/global-search
<LaserJock> I also don't see any debdiffs
<LaserJock> anybody know where they are supposed to show up?
 * ajmitch shrugs :)
<ajmitch> perhaps they'll be generated only for new uploads, and show up on that upload record?
<LaserJock> I've checked the latest uploads to intrepid and didn't find anything
<LaserJock> although maybe they aren't recent enough
<dhart> hi. does anyone know if proposing a branch merge should generate an email?
<sabdfl> dhart: thumper or jml would know
<thumper> dhart: yes it should
<thumper> dhart: if you are subscribed to either the source or target branch
<thumper> sabdfl: morning
<sabdfl> moin moin
<jml> sabdfl: hi
<sabdfl> howdy jml
<l3on> Hi all...
<l3on> Just a question, why in this page https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-it-wiki/wiki-ubuntu-it/wiki-repo when I push something my name is showned like this ?
<mdke> l3on: SubMission must be the hostname for your computer
<mdke> l3on: you need to use "bzr whoami" to identify yourself differently if you wish - details on https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/EasyBranching
<l3on> tnx... I'm going to read...
<jamesh> l3on: Running "bzr whoami 'Leo Iannacone <public email address>'" will get bzr to record your name correctly
<jamesh> the code.launchpad.net pages will link back to your profile page if the email address you use is one registered to your account
<jamesh> that is what has happened for Milo's commits
<l3on> ok
<l3on> done
<l3on> the problem now is that I can not commit directly on lp:
<l3on> l3on@SubMission:~/wiki-repo $ bzr commit -m "Just a bzr test, sorry for this push"
<l3on> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-it-wiki/wiki-ubuntu-it/wiki-repo/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<jamesh> l3on: run "bzr launchpad-login l3on"
<l3on> not solved
<jamesh> l3on: the lp: URLs will then resolve to the bzr+ssh:// location
<l3on>  lp:~ubuntu-it-wiki/wiki-ubuntu-it/wiki-repo
<l3on> I don't understand what you want suggest me .... :
<jamesh> ah.  I see what's going on
<jamesh> you have a checkout of the branch bound to the http URL
<jamesh> l3on: try "bzr switch lp:~ubuntu-it-wiki/wiki-ubuntu-it/wiki-repo"
<jamesh> (assuming you've done the launchpad-login bit)
<jamesh> that should rebind your checkout to the writable URL)
<l3on> Ok, switched 
<l3on> OKKKK!! now commit directly on LP !!!!
<l3on> All works fine now -> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-it-wiki/wiki-ubuntu-it/wiki-repo
<l3on> Thank you so much :D
<emgent> morning
<l3on> Hi emgent :
<l3on> ;)
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<cprov> mpt: morning 
<mpt> Hey cprov, I had a Soyuz question about two minutes after you left
<mpt> Fortunately bigjools answered it :-)
<cprov> mpt: yay for soyuz-dev *team* ;)
<mpt> yep
<artfwo> Hi, may I ask if it's okay that PPA is not building packages for intrepid?
<cprov> artfwo: it's ok, none of intrepid architectures are supported for PPA yet, it's a distro-team decision. As soon as they settle the toolchain I think they will open it.
<artfwo> cprov: I see, thanks for the information!
<zyx386_> hi
<zyx386_> we have big problem
<zyx386_> every one can register and edit our trnslator text?
<zyx386_> anyone tell me why????
<stdin> anyone can suggest a translation, iirc
<kiko-zzz> zyx386_, you can change the mode your translations are in\
<zyx386_> that our tema in launchpad
<zyx386_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ckb
<zyx386_> how can be team owener to
<zyx386_> ?
<Hobbsee> barry: any chance you can expand, or point to documentation on, the autosubscription feature?
<Hobbsee> cprov: do you know when the distro team will have done the toolchain?  afaik, intrepid has been open for non-toolchain uploads for weeks now.
<cprov> Hobbsee: no, I don't know it precisely.
<Hobbsee> cprov: second question: why, when the toolchain is done enough for ubuntu that anyone can upload anything again, is it not done enough for ppa?
<cprov> Hobbsee: that's not a question I can answer :(
<Hobbsee> cprov: can you ask?  it would be nice to test build things for intrepid.
<cprov> Hobbsee: sure, but you can ask too ;)
<Hobbsee> gasp!  package diffs!
 * Hobbsee wasn't hoping for them for months yet!
<barry> Hobbsee: we'll update help.lp.net with information about autosub
<Hobbsee> barry: right.
<Hobbsee> barry: i presume that people on teams will not automatically get subscribed to mailing lists immediately?
 * cody-somerville hopes that they do.
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: do get subscribed, or do not get subscribed?
<cody-somerville> do get subscribed
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: in the case of something like ubuntu-bugs, why?
<cody-somerville> Eww, no
<barry> Hobbsee: right
<Hobbsee> barry: i'm glad
<barry> yes, opt-in only :)
<Hobbsee> barry: opt-in, plus automatic?  i think i'll wait for the announcement, then.
<kirkland> strange...  when I goto this page, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugs ...  it says "You are the owner of this team, but not currently an active member. " ...  I'm definitely not the owner of that team.
<kirkland> and it looks like I have lots of administrative authority, judging by the actions available on the left
<andrea-bs> kirkland: maybe you are member of Ubuntu Bug Control, which is the owner of the team
<andrea-bs> is that right?
<kirkland> andrea-bs: yes, that's true
<kirkland> andrea-bs: interesting, okay, so this is desired behavior?
<andrea-bs> kirkland: yep
<andrea-bs> kirkland: maybe it should say "You are the owner, but not a direct member" instead of "but not an active member"
<andrea-bs> kirkland: I'll to report a bug about that
<kirkland> andrea-bs: and actually "an owner" rather than "the owner" would be better
<andrea-bs> kirkland: mh, yes
<kirkland> andrea-bs: thanks for the info
<andrea-bs> kirkland: you're welcome :)
<emgent> heya
<pochu> hi all. I've uploaded eclipse to my PPA 5 hours ago, and there's still no build status (searching for eclipse in 'all states'), could some Soyuz wizard have a look at it? https://edge.launchpad.net/~pochu/+archive
<pochu> it's eclipse 3.2.2-6ubuntu1 (and not -5ubuntu3)
<cprov> pochu: intrepid :(
<cprov> pochu: intrepid is not open for PPA uploads yet.
<cprov> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/173866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173866 in soyuz "Source uploads should result in, at least, one build in order to be accepted" [Medium,In progress] 
<pochu> oh
 * pochu looks
<pochu> cprov: so, it should have been rejected, I guess? (the bug mentions arch:sparc, not Intrepid :) )
<cprov> pochu: it's the same from the code PoV, feel free to add a comment.
<pochu> I hope you open Intrepid soon :)
<pochu> cprov: ok, thanks for looking into it
<cprov> pochu: the decision is not mine, distro-team will open it soon
<pochu> it was a general 'you', but thanks again for the info :)
<Rinchen> >>> Come join the LP Meeting in #launchpad-meeting 
<blueyed> I have no access to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/b2evolution/trunk/+linkbranch ? I'd like to remove the failing ~vcs-import branch and use a manually converted instead.
<kiko> blueyed, one sec.
<kiko> blueyed, are you not a member of evoteam?
<kiko> blueyed, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/b2evolution/trunk/+linkbranchtoseries
<blueyed> kiko: thanks. I'm member of evoteam. How did you fix it?
<kiko> blueyed, I deleted the code import, which needs doing first.
<blueyed> kiko: can you set https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/b2evolution/trunk to "abandoned" (or whatever is appropriate) please?
<kiko> blueyed, will do
<kiko> done
<Rolcol> Where can I edit the source code for update-manager?  Isn't it written in python?
<cody-somerville> Rolcol, yes it is
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 5 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> changed meeting to next week
<RicardoPerez> elmo: ping
<LaserJock> mrevell: ping?
<mrevell> hey LaserJock
<seiflotfy> hi guy
<seiflotfy> s
<seiflotfy> i tried to import an svn project to trunk
<seiflotfy> since a coupel of weeks
<seiflotfy> its not done yet
<seiflotfy> please help
#launchpad 2008-05-30
<seiflotfy> the project is called mayanna
<kiko> mwhudson, can I try importing that on lpnet? I've not done a new-style yet
<mwhudson> kiko: yeah, let's try it!
<kiko> mwhudson, where do I start?
<kiko> mwhudson, +source I guess?
<mwhudson> kiko: right
<mwhudson> kiko: there's a button there (for the likes of you and me) that says 'convert to new style'
<kiko> converted
<kiko> wtf
<kiko> seiflotfy, Authentication realm: <https://mayanna.googlecode.com:443> Google Code Subversion Repository
<mwhudson> seiflotfy: unfortunately, it's a google code import :/
<kiko> seiflotfy, it requires a password?
<mwhudson> kiko: s/https/http/ i think
<seiflotfy> hmmmmmmmmmm
<seiflotfy> yep
<mwhudson> kiko: which you do on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/mayanna/trunk/+edit-import now
<seiflotfy> to upload to it
<kiko> seiflotfy, he means to say that google code is flakyyy
<kiko> mwhudson, I fucked it up
<kiko> mwhudson, I created a new-style with https, then went back, deleted it, created a new one with http and now I'm oopsin
<kiko> https://devpad.canonical.com/~matsubara/oops.cgi/OOPS-880EA180
<kiko> BranchCreationException: A branch with the name "trunk" already exists for vcs-imports in mayanna. 
<kiko> I guess I can rename the original branch eh?
<mwhudson> how did you delete it?
<kiko> or better yet
<kiko> NUKE it
<mwhudson> but yeah "oops"
<kiko> mwhudson, delete import
<kiko> which is a confusing button title if there ever was one
<mwhudson> kiko: oh, ok, after hitting the convert to new style button
<mwhudson> kiko: DO NOT use the +source page again
<kiko> yeah well
<kiko> now I did already :-(
<mwhudson> kiko: sorry, i know this is a bit confusing
<kiko>     *
<kiko> RetryPsycopgIntegrityError: ERROR: update or delete on table "codeimport" violates foreign key constraint "productseriescodeimport_codeimport_fkey" on table "productseriescodeimport" DETAIL: Key (id)=(2) is still referenced from table "productseriescodeimport". DELETE FROM CodeImport WHERE id = 2 
<kiko> https://devpad.canonical.com/~matsubara/oops.cgi/OOPS-880ED140
<mwhudson> time for some head-table interaction
 * kiko tries to pound some robustness into this system
<seiflotfy> kiko
<seiflotfy> the repository is http://mayanna.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/
<kiko> seiflotfy, yes, it's all my fault
<kiko> mwhudson, can I somehow delete this new-style import?
<seiflotfy> so is it accesible
<mwhudson> kiko: sigh, probably not
<seiflotfy> ?
 * kiko renames
<kiko> mwhudson, I'm renaming the branch then
<kiko> seiflotfy, yeah, via http://
<mwhudson> kiko: yeah, i'll hassle an osa into cleaning up the database
<kiko> mwhudson, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/mayanna/trunk-fucked ftw
<mwhudson> kiko: one second
<kiko> hmmm
<seiflotfy> wtf?
<seiflotfy> lol
<kiko> seiflotfy, pay no attention to the man behind the curtain
<mwhudson> seiflotfy: congratulations, you're helping us debug a new system :)
<seiflotfy> lol
<seiflotfy> my pleasure
<seiflotfy> i dont mind
<seiflotfy> :)
<seiflotfy> ok
<mwhudson> kiko: i think things will work better if we try to fix up the new style import
<seiflotfy>  should i try ot edit the trunk again
<seiflotfy> or should i not touc hanything 
<kiko> seiflotfy, don't worry, I'll sort it out with mwhudson 
<mwhudson> kiko: not fix the details of the productseries and reconvert
<mwhudson> kiko: just based on details of how the system works
<kiko> seiflotfy, what's annoying is that it's likely it will fail, because it's google code :)
<kiko> mwhudson, okay, sure.
<kiko> mwhudson, so what next? :)
<seiflotfy> well its odd
<seiflotfy> because via browser if i go
<seiflotfy> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/mayanna/trunk/+edit-import
<seiflotfy> ups i mean
<seiflotfy> http://mayanna.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/
<seiflotfy> its open
<mwhudson> kiko: i renamed the branch back
<seiflotfy> did any1 here try mayanna
<kiko> seiflotfy, the problem is more that google code drops connections kinda frequently
<kiko> mwhudson, ah, that's what's 404ing ;)
<mwhudson> kiko: and edited the details on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/mayanna/trunk/+edit-import and clicked approve
<kiko> I saw that
<mwhudson> kiko: and that's it, the import should start within a minute
<kiko> mwhudson, how do I see its log?
<mwhudson> kiko: you can't see it as it runs yet :/
<kiko> mwhudson, where's buildbot, the client certificate hack, Reload Config, etc?!!
<mwhudson> kiko: i now!!!
<kiko> this is madness
<kiko> one single system to manage branches AND imports
<kiko> who could have designed such a thing!!! only the peverse bristolian minds
<kiko> with help from perverse minds too
<kiko> mwhudson, I got the email too
<kiko> neat
<kiko> mwhudson, can you start out with a new-style import, or does it always need to be converted for now?
<mwhudson> kiko: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new
<mwhudson> embarrassingly, i'm not really sure who can see that page
<mwhudson> (probably every one)
<kiko> I can at least
<mwhudson> well want to cherry pick a config change that takes the import your project button on the code homepage to that page
<mwhudson> when we've switched everything over
<mwhudson> man i can't type today
<kiko> mwhudson, why wait to switch everything over?
<mwhudson> kiko: you can sort of see progress on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+machines
<mwhudson> kiko: so we can test that it works at all first?
<kiko> heh
<kiko> mwhudson, is this the first one we try? :)
<mwhudson> we're doing that now
<mwhudson> kiko: it's the first new import
<mwhudson> kiko: i converted pydoctor, an old import i don't care about, earlier
<mwhudson> kiko: new-style imports are currently throttled to only run two at a time per machine
<mwhudson> so we shouldn't do mass conversions yet
<LaserJock> mwhudson, kiko: I can see https://code.edge.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new for what it's worth
<mwhudson> LaserJock: oh, cool :)
<kiko> mwhudson, IC
<mwhudson> except haha, i bet they're not actually throttled
<mwhudson> because i probably edited the wrong config file :(
<LaserJock> so I guess I'll try this again cause I really would like to get the imported, but are vcsimports retried after they fail?
<LaserJock> and if so how long are they retried until you just give up
<mwhudson> LaserJock: it depends on the nature of the failure
<LaserJock> I swear gchemutils has to be able to work, somehow :-)
<mwhudson> LaserJock: and they have to be manually retried
<LaserJock> I had problems the other day with git-cvsimport, but when I tried a fresh import it worked
<mwhudson> i can
<LaserJock> I wonder if that kind of thing would help
<mwhudson> 't remember the problem with gchemutils off hand
<mwhudson> was it the file-created-by-merge thing?
<LaserJock> I can't remember either, and I don't have access, that I know of, to see
<LaserJock> is it possible to give the importer a branch to keep updated?
<mwhudson> mmm
<mwhudson> not easily, that's for sure
<LaserJock> I wondered if I could manually get it up to speed (doing whatever I could), then give it over to LP to mirror
<LaserJock> the breakage is now 44 weeks old and that history becomes increasingly irrelevant
<LaserJock> which is a real bummer with DVCSs in general. One commit years ago can break the whole thing
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> oh right
<mwhudson> LaserJock: this is this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs/+bug/120977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120977 in launchpad-cscvs "cscvs breaks when a cvs merge creates a file" [High,Confirmed] 
<mwhudson> LaserJock: cscvs is open source, feel like fixing it? :)
<mwhudson> we should probably schedule some time to work on this bug, but well...
<LaserJock> mwhudson: hehe, if I knew anything about VCSs I would
<LaserJock> mwhudson: heh, the cscvs README could probably use some updating, it's from 2004 and has tla instructions
<mwhudson> LaserJock: oh man
<mwhudson> LaserJock: it may also help your future to know that cscvs is really written in smalltalk
<mwhudson> it just looks like python
<LaserJock> really?
<mwhudson> well
<mwhudson> i am being a bit elliptic i guess
<mwhudson> but the source definitely has a smalltalk-ish edge to it
<mwhudson> and it makes a lot more sense when you know this
<LaserJock> k, gotcha
<LaserJock> hmm, last commit was 2007-12-11, I'm guessing people must be moving on from CVS
<LaserJock> bzr-svn seems quite active
<mwhudson> yeah, we'll probably use bzr-svn for svn imports at some point
<mwhudson> oh man, so many things to do
<LaserJock> gotta run, perhaps one day I'll work up to taking a crack at it
<LaserJock> I'm sub'd to that bug anyway, so if in the mean time somebody fixes it I'd own them a drink ;-)
<mwhudson> heh heh
<mwhudson> seiflotfy: yay cool, your branch imported! https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/mayanna/trunk
<RAOF> Are Intrepid PPAs supposed to work at the moment?  I uploaded a couple of packages (libdrm, nouveau), and they've appeared on the frontpage as 'built', but there are no binaries and the source packages haven't been queued to build.   https://launchpad.net/~raof+archive
<kiko> RAOF, no, not yet. there are no chroots yet.
<RAOF> Well, that's annoying.  How am I supposed to build nouveau for my Intrepid laptop, then :P
<kiko> heh
<kiko> poke people to get them set up!
 * RAOF pokes indescriminately
<jml> hello what huh
<jml> RAOF: discriminate better!
<RAOF> jml: My policy is to provoke a chain-poke-reaction until the appropriate pokee is poked.
<mwhudson> statik: hi :)
<mdke> is there a page which lists all the mailing lists currently enabled?
<jamesh> mdke: not a public one
<jamesh> (just the admin interface
<mdke> jamesh: i think I might have admin rights, can you tell me the address? I only have the one for pending applications
<jamesh> you don't have admin rights
<mdke> I have rights to the pending applications ones just for the purposes of looking at Ubuntu related applications
<mdke> ah, ok
<jamesh> I don't see you on https://edge.launchpad.net/~admins/+members
<mdke> jamesh: no, I'm certainly not a launchpad admin ;) 
<mdke> I'm interested in finding out what Ubuntu related lists exist already
<jamesh> was there something in particular that you were looking for?
<jamesh> oh
<jamesh> It'd definitely be useful to have some way of finding lists
<mdke> apart from anything else, it's necessary to consider existing applications
<mdke> ah i see, the rights I have arise out of membership to the mailing-list-experts group
<jamesh> ah.  mailing-list-experts probably gives you access
<jamesh> try https://edge.launchpad.net/+mailinglists
<mdke> that's the one that shows me pending applications
<jamesh> if that one doesn't give you the info you want, then I don't know what will
<jamesh> maybe wait til barry wakes up
<mdke> jamesh: ok, thanks for the help. I'll mail him or file a bug a bit later I guess
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> *evening*, mpt 
<thekorn> hi, this new 'vote and comment on branches' feature is really cool, thanks!
<thekorn> if you couls add such functionality for patches too, it would be awesome :)
<Rorschach> hi does anyone know if I can change my launchpad account-name? If I change it under change details I get no error but nothin g happens? is this a launchpad bug?
<RicardoPerez> Please: is there any Launchpad admin here who could answer me a question about @ubuntu.com email forwarding? Thanks in advance.
<brandon_rhodes> Does launchpad provide anything like a blog per project?
<jamesh> brandon_rhodes: you can create announcements, which are also published as a feed
<jamesh> not quite the same as a blog, but might suit your needs
<brandon_rhodes> jamesh: thanks!  where would I find that under the interface? I haven't stumbled across it yet...
<jamesh> on the project page, there is a "Make announcement" link in t he actions menu on the left
<jamesh> (assuming you own the project)
<brandon_rhodes> Ah, thanks, I see it now. :-) I was expecting a "blog" or "announcements" tab, but I see it now.  Yes, that's exactly what I was looking for - just a way to post a news feed about new releases, etcetera, that people can subscribe to.
<jamesh> brandon_rhodes: if you have some other site for your project, the feed should make it relatively easy to integrate the announcements there
<james_w> Hi all, do merge proposals generate a notification email?
<kiko> james_w, I believe they do
<kiko> but I would need to ask thumper to be sure
<james_w> I assume that they do, but I wonder who gets them, I have never received one as part of ~bzr even when branches are proposed for merging in to ~bzr/something
<thekorn> james_w, subscribers to the target branch seems to get a notification email
<james_w> ah, ok. I would have assumed the owner was an implicit subscriber.
<KaZeR> hey guys. there's a little thing with the import of our svn. last commit i made was 1085, but on launchad it's seen as 905. can this be fixed?
<kiko> KaZeR, is the import running or is it stopped?
<KaZeR> it says it's online
<KaZeR> last run : success, 4h ago
<KaZeR> notice that we were using cvs until 2 months ago. but svn says it's rev 1085
<KaZeR> also i have questions about the translation tool.
<KaZeR> at first, i manually uploaded the .po files. now, will they get auto-updated with the svn sync?
<mok0> How can I open a sub-task specifically to be closed for ii?
<james_w> mok0: it already has a task for hardy?
<mok0> no, just on the source package
<mok0> bug 114707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 114707 in matplotlib "matplotlib pdf generation fails with tex text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114707
<james_w> the "Nominate for release" link on the right should do it, but if it's just to be fixed in intrepid there is no need.
<mok0> james_w: I would like to keep the bug open for hardy etc
<james_w> mok0: just add a task for the releases you are going to do an SRU for
<mok0> james_w: ... and that's what I can't figure out how to do
<james_w> ah, on the left sorry, "Nominate for release"
<mok0> Ha! Thanks james_	
<mok0> ﻿What to do about a bug where a fix is given, but does not require any patching of the software? The problem is solved for the reporter, but it seems wrong to set the bug to "invalid" or "won't fix".
<BadChoice> hy!
<BadChoice> I'm having trouble with bzr
<BadChoice> can  you help me?
<BadChoice> what is the command I have to use to push with ssh?
<andrea-bs> BadChoice: bzr push bzr+ssh://...
<BadChoice> after ssh://...
<BadChoice> goes my username and my project?
<kiko-fud> BadChoice, it depends. what are you pushing to?
<andrea-bs> BadChoice: you can find the full address in the branch page
<BadChoice> to a branch named main
<BadChoice> bzr push lp:~guitarboy000/gloobus/main
<BadChoice> says this
<BadChoice> but it gives me an mkdir error
<BadChoice> that it can't make dirs throught http
<kiko-fud> BadChoice, bzr launchpad-login
<kiko-fud> abentley, are we gonna fix that error message btw? :)
<BadChoice> No Launchpad user ID configured.
<BadChoice> a well
<BadChoice>  bzr launchpad-login guitarboy000
<BadChoice> wou
<BadChoice> I think it worked now
<BadChoice> mm
<BadChoice> but in the launchpad page still says "This branch has not been pushed to yet."
<BadChoice> ok 
<BadChoice> it takes a while!
<BadChoice> it worked pretty well! 
<BadChoice> Thank you!
<LaserJock> is there a reason why only the advanced +filebug page has the cool Ubuntu bug filing instructions?
<LaserJock> I would think it would be the non-advanced users that would need them more
<bobbo> I hit control+c by accident when pushing a bzr branch to launchpad and now get an error when trying to push again: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15837/. Can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<beuno> bobbo, bzr break-lock lp:project
<beuno> bzr break-lock  bzr+ssh://bobbo@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuland/ubuland/devel/
<beuno> to be more precise
<beuno> you may have to run that twice
<bobbo> beuno: thats fixed it, thanks alot :)
<beuno> bobbo, np. The next version of bzr (1.6) will report an error with more information on how to fix this
<bobbo> beuno: good news :)
<fta> RAOF, did you manage to poke someone for PPA/intrepid ?
<KaZeR> i have questions about the translation tool.
<KaZeR> at first, i manually uploaded the .po files. now, will they get auto-updated with the svn sync?
<kirkland> it would be really nice if the "Register a Blueprint" button were on your own "Blueprints" page ;-)
<matsubara> kirkland: bug 120582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120582 in blueprint "Register a Blueprint button should appear on /~team-name" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120582
<kirkland> matsubara: rock on, thanks.
<abentley> kiko: There was certainly discussion of fixing that, and I thought it had been done.
<kiko> cool
<kiko> LaserJock, both pages have them. it's just not presented before you search.
<LaserJock> kiko: ahhh
<LaserJock> great
<mok0> LaserJock: You're back!
<LaserJock> not exactly
<LaserJock> just trying to finish up leaving
<mok0> heh
<kiko> abentley, I think that was https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/229434 :-/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229434 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch merge proposal emails do not go to the branch owner" [Medium,Triaged] 
<abentley> kiko: Sorry, what was the question?
<abentley> There was a fix done, but it turned out to be broken.
<abentley> Then SteveA vetoed the whole approach.
<swegner> Hi, I'm looking to host a new project on Launchpad.  I'm pretty excited about using the bzr source control and bug reports, but I'm kinda stuck in that there doesn't seem to be any general webpage hosting?  Is there some resource for projects that need a Wiki for user documentation or blueprints?
<statik> swegner, not yet, we want to add wiki pages in the future
<statik> swegner, you could set up a free wiki at wik.is and then point from your blueprints to that
 * statik really wants wikis built into launchpad
<LaserJock> yeah, I think that's kind of the last missing piece
<swegner> I'd like to avoid registered a sourceforge project as well, but I think it would be worth having the webspace
<swegner> do you think wikis are coming soon?   is it worth holding out for
<kiko> swegner, not in the next 2 months, unfortunately. 
<kiko> swegner, but why not use wik.is instead of sf.net?
<swegner> kiko: I've never heard of it... is it comparable/better?
<kiko> swegner, it's just for wikihosting. I prefer it to all the bells-n-whistles
<swegner> kiko: this does look good.  I think all I probably need for the project is a simple wiki.  this would probably do the trick-- thanks
<sistpoty> hi, I have a very stupid question: how can I join the ubuntu-universe-sponsors team? (I didn't find a link in the actions field on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-universe-sponsors)
<LaserJock> sistpoty: you need to ask a team admin to add you
<LaserJock> it's a Restricted LP team
<sistpoty> LaserJock: ah, so a restricted team doesn't have the option to request joining via the ui?
<LaserJock> sistpoty: nope
<sistpoty> thanks LaserJock
<sistpoty> oh, since you're around LaserJock... how should we proceed with motu-sru now? (-> #ubuntu-motu please ;))
<bdmurray> any bugs team people around?
<kiko> bdmurray, sure. :)
<bdmurray> I got an e-mail and I'm not sure if it is expected behavior.  I got a "NEW" you've been subscribed message for a bug I reported because a team I'm a member of was subscribed.
#launchpad 2008-05-31
<kiko> bdmurray, it's interesting, at least. we now send out special subscription notifications, but we hadn't considered what would happen if you were also the reporter. I guess you might still want the paper trail to confirm your action worked?
<bdmurray> kiko: I didn't subscribe the team I'm part of but I guess
<emgent> heya people
<emgent> kiko: ping
<kiko> emgent, hey there
<kiko> bdmurray, the From: tells you who did it right?
<bdmurray> kiko: Nope, but it says in the body
<kiko> bdmurray, oh
<emgent> kiko: have you time for open one mailinglist for rapache-devel team ?
<emgent> launchpad question is up
<kiko> emgent, I don't know how to do that -- barry does though :)
<emgent> cool :P
<kiko> I think he's away though
<kiko> bummer!
<LaserJock> pfft, you mean LP devs aren't around 24x7??
<just_a_nick> hello everyone. Im having trouble my open pgp key. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<just_a_nick> Hello everyone. I have just uploaded my pgp key but i cant decrypt the mail launchpad sent me. Can someone help me?
<rockstar> just_a_nick, what mail client are you using?
<just_a_nick> hotmail, but i tried evolution
<just_a_nick> it tells me my key is incorrect
<just_a_nick> i have solved the problem. I had to use my passphrase instead of my key to decrypt
<just_a_nick> thank you anyway rockstar
<rockstar> just_a_nick, you're actually using your passphrase AND your key...
<just_a_nick> well. I just had to write my passphrase for firegpg to decrypt it
<Erick> hey i have a question
<Erick> how do i become a member from the ubuntu translater team?
<jafo> I made a commit to my bzr branch and then tried "bzr push lp:python-memcached", but it's failing with "transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()".  I can't find instructions on how I'm supposed to push on the launchpad site.
<mwhudson> jafo: bzr launchpad-login
<jafo> Thanks.
<mwhudson> jafo: newer bzrs will suggest this 
<mwhudson> jafo: you can find newer bzrs in the ~bzr ppa, fwiw
<jafo> Yeah, just had to "bzr launchpad-login jafo", then I could push.  THanks.
<mwhudson> np
<Daviey> Hi, is it possible to delete a package from PPA, and unmark a previous build as superseeded?
<gnomefreak> Daviey: you can delete and upload of newer version will mark it superseeded once build finishes 
<gnomefreak> s/will/should
<Daviey> gnomefreak: seems wasteful to rebuild just for the sake of it, but mkay - thanks
<wgrant> Daviey: One isn't meant to delete packages to regress the version.
<wgrant> That is very, very bad.
<Daviey> wgrant: why?
<wgrant> Daviey: Upgrades.
<wgrant> Or lack thereof.
<Daviey> wgrant: It was a trunk build that didn't build cleanly, so reverted to latest release.
<Daviey> so that is why i want to revert to a superseeded package
<wgrant> You shouldn't do that.
<wgrant> You need to upload a new version.
<wgrant> Or nobody can upgrade.
<Daviey> rather, i mean the trunk build failed - so nobody would have grabbed the debs
<wgrant> Why wouldn't they>?
<Daviey> how could they?
<wgrant> If they use your PPA, they will have them.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> It all failed, OK.
<Daviey> yeah. i didn't make that very clear.
<wgrant> Well, it's highly evil and shouldn't be done.
<wgrant> But there is a way to do it.
<wgrant> Delete the new package.
<Daviey> done
<wgrant> And copy the old one to the right distroseries.
<Daviey> hmm
 * Daviey investigates
<Daviey> wgrant: that worked, you sir rock.  thanks
<wgrant> np
<RainCT> hi
<RainCT> Is there some problem with bazaar.launchpad.net? (I've done a commit several minutes ago and it hasn't showed up yet :S).
<Peng> What about now?
<Peng> I don't think a delay of a few minutes is abnormal.
<RainCT> Still not there. I've been waiting for at least 10 minutes now.
<Peng> Oh.
<RainCT> actually, even more. I pushed at 14:27
<RainCT> and now again (a new commit) at 14:42
<RainCT> (branch is: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~revu-hackers/revu/trunk/)
<Peng> What if you "bzr log -r -1 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~revu-hackers/revu/trunk/"?
<RainCT> Peng: it shows info for the first commit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15986/plain/
<Peng> RainCT: Look at https://code.launchpad.net/~revu-hackers/revu/trunk . It says there's an error.
<Peng> RainCT: I said "-1", the most recent revision, not "1".
<Peng> RainCT: FWIW, I get r217, which is from a couple hours ago, I think.
<RainCT> yes, it should be at 219 though. What does that error mean?
<RainCT> -1 shows commit 217
<Peng> RainCT: Uhh. It means one of the most recent revisions isn't entirely there.
<Peng> RainCT: Also, it's locked.
<Peng> RainCT: Your connection or bzr died while pushing.
<RainCT> oh. bzr pull says "No revisions to pull"
<RainCT> nvm
<Peng> Err, never mind about the lock thing.
<Peng> My mistake.
<RainCT> argh.. just did pull --overwrite instead of push -.-
<Peng> Oops.
<RainCT> well, still have most files open
<Peng> The revisions are still in your local repository; use the "bzr heads" plugin to find them, then "bzr pull -r revid:...".
<Peng> Wait, "bzr pull -r revid:whatever ."
<mwhudson> Revision {rainct@ubuntu.com-20080531122738-g0riqnfnzvbl8y0t} not present in "KnitVersionedFile(file:///srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/00/05/60/.bzr/repository/knits/69/%2543onfig.py-20060622101809-5d8e0d685e1ba48a)".
<mwhudson> something broked
<mwhudson> i guess pushing again will help
 * mwhudson is asleep though
<RainCT> re-pushed.. let's see if it comes up now
<Peng> Says the same thing, but like 
<Peng> I said, I think it can take a couple minutes to update.
 * Peng waits.
<Peng> RainCT: Also, you haven't upgraded to packs yet? Eww.
<RainCT> Peng: dunno.. isn't my branch :P
<Peng> If you can write to it, you could. People may not notice. :P
<RainCT> lol. looks bad, the revisions are still not there.
<Peng> RainCT: Try a push --overwrite.
<RainCT> just tried that; «No new revisions to push.»
<RainCT> bzr co lp:revu doesn't work - http://paste.ubuntu.com/15989/plain/ - but break-lock doesn't show any locks
<Peng> Yeah, that was the mistake I made. I'm pretty sure that warning just means that while the server was working, it let something be implicitly unlocked when it was garbage collected instead of doing it explicitly.
<RainCT> ah, but lp:revu is another branch anyway
<RainCT> (uhm.. but same problem with revu-hackers/revu/trunk)
<RainCT> got ride of the warning on LP doing: uncommit; uncommit; push --overwrite;
<RainCT> first commit up..
<RainCT> and the second one broke it again o_O
<RainCT> brb
<kiko> RainCT, what bzr are you using?
<RainCT> kiko: 1.3.1
<highvoltage> howdy
<highvoltage> any admins around?
<highvoltage> I get an error when I try to checkout the planet ubuntu configuration files. Seems like a lock issue, would this be the right place to ask about that?
<Hobbsee> highvoltage: you need to use a later version of bzr, iirc.
<kiko> RainCT, you might want to upgrade..
<kiko> highvoltage, what version of bzr?
<highvoltage> jonathan@sawdust:~$ apt-cache show bzr | grep Version
<highvoltage> Version: 1.3.1-1
<highvoltage> Python-Version: 2.4, 2.5
<highvoltage> Hobbsee, kiko: ^^^
<kiko> old
<kiko> upgrade
<highvoltage> oh wow. thanks.
<Hobbsee> newer version is in backports.  can't cherry pick the fix (patch doesn't apply)
<Hobbsee> so doesn't qualify for a SRU
<kiko> Hobbsee, what release is that?
<kiko> Hobbsee, we could ask martin to sort this out for us if you like
<Hobbsee> oh, interesting.  they did mangle it to apply.
<Hobbsee> kiko: looks like a working version should be in hardy-proposed
<highvoltage> Hobbsee: ok thanks, for a moment there I thought I haven't installed all my security updates
<highvoltage> hmm, can't find it in backports either. perhaps the local mirror still needs to update. I'll try again later.
<Hobbsee> does'nt look in backports.  i requested that jdong fixed it.
<Hobbsee> i wonder if it's sitting in a queue somewhere
<highvoltage> aaah
<highvoltage> kiko: where did you get the newer version from? from source?
<Hobbsee> highvoltage: it's in intrepid
<highvoltage> aah
<highvoltage> bit early for me to be installing things from intrepid. I guess I can just make an intrepid chroot for that.
<kiko> highvoltage, you can pull from the bzr ppa I bet
<RainCT> highvoltage: the .deb is also on http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/bzr
<highvoltage> yay \o/
<Hobbsee> hmm, not stuck in a queue
<highvoltage> what the heck, I'll just install it from intrepid
<laga> did the bzr guys again change their repo format?
<kiko> no
<zyx386_> hi
<zyx386_> how can contact to nickolay from wordpress team in launchpad
<zyx386_> the email isn't correct
<zyx386_> ?
<zyx386_> Nikolay Bachiyski
<RainCT> zyx386_: I don't think the LP team is allowed to tell people non-public data about other users
<zyx386_> RainCT, this nickolay is group owner most answer me
<zyx386_> we translate some text in wordpress translation
<zyx386_> some one can register and edit our translation
<zyx386_> i send 10 emails but no answer
<zyx386_> and wher make our team under Filter???
<zyx386_> http://amanj86.googlepages.com/wordpress.PNG
<zyx386_> anyone answer me?????
<RainCT> zyx386_: so your problem is that you want to change the group's configuration so that only approved people can change translations on the wordpress project, but the project's owner doesn't answer?
<zyx386_> yes
<RainCT> zyx386_: are you a WP dev?
<zyx386_> no
<zyx386_> but iam member from ubuntu in kurdish and creator from worpress in kurdish
<RainCT> zyx386_: well, then tell some WP developer to ask the LP guys and they might transfer project ownership to him
<RainCT> (or just wait for a reply from some LP guy as they might tell you something else)
<zyx386_> i send the email to nickolay the group qwner
<zyx386_> he anser first time
<zyx386_> contact to kurdish team in wordpress
<zyx386_> :)
<zyx386_> i am creator from wordpress in kurdish, what you talking abut :)
<RainCT> well dunno just wait for some LP guy to answer then
<zyx386_> ok thanx
<RainCT> yw
<RainCT> argh.. still the same problem with bzr 1.5-1
<RainCT> @ kiko, Peng 
<kiko> RainCT, that's pretty weird. 
<kiko> RainCT, locally the branch works fine?
<RainCT> yes
<kiko> but when pushing it corrupts?
<RainCT> right. and the revision hasn't any big change nor anything.. just a new file and some plain text changes (http://paste.ubuntu.com/15995/)
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> plain text changes you say?
<kiko> RainCT, and it's reproducible, always when pushing that specific revision?
<RainCT> yes
<RainCT> ie, pushing rev 218 worked
<kiko> RainCT, can you tar the whole branch up and save it for tomorrow when I can get jml to look at it?
<kiko> also capture the error message and save it
<kiko> RainCT, now, if you commit something else and push, does it work?
<RainCT> no. bzr push doesn't complain, but it won't come up on LP
<Peng> RainCT: Are you pushing over bzr+ssh or sftp? Try the other.
<RainCT> bzr+ssh
<RainCT> kiko: should I mail it to you?
<kiko> RainCT, no, but if you can hang on to it until tomorrow jml can look at it
<kiko> (my link is painfully slow)
<Peng> RainCT: Also, try pushing to a different location (another server, or lp:~rainct/+junk/test) or something.
<RainCT> no luck with sftp
<Peng> You broked it!
<Peng> I'm out, then.
<Peng> Perhaps #bzr could help.
<highvoltage> kiko: I get the same problem with the new bzr :/
<kiko> highvoltage, so does RainCT :-/
<kiko-afk> I need to run off
<kiko-afk> will bbiab
<highvoltage> ok
<fredreichbier> Hello. is it possible to make a 'quicklink' on a file on the newest revision? e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gestikk/gestikk/main/annotate/jonas%40dauerbaustelle-20080525093253-w0idrwcoseco2bs2?file_id=netwm.py-20080523101630-ztjme5cgsi0ygq4m-1 -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gestikk/gestikk/main/gestikk/netwm.py (doesn't work)?
<andrea-bs> can I send e-mails to <new@bugs.staging.launchpad.net>?
<RainCT> argh is that netsplit annoying :P
<marnanel> I should be able to find this, I'm sure... I have a project which LP knows about but it doesn't use LP's code (it uses Google Code); is there a simple way to import svn history into LP and make it the code for my project?
<marnanel> Or should I be asking this on LP help?
<beuno> marnanel, you can requst LP to mirror the SVN branch in bzr
<beuno> I believe you have to open a question requesting it, but I haven't done if before, so I can't say for sure
<beuno> the usual LP admins are probably waway today
<beuno> I'd file a question with all the relevant information, and go from there
<marnanel> beuno: thanks, aweseom
<kiko-afk> marnanel, you can create a new code import: https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImports
<marnanel> also awesome
<marnanel> kiko-afk: I don't want to mirror it, though, I want to stop using svn
<kiko-afk> marnanel, ah. you are a wise man. but you can mirror first and then use that as your basis for your new branch
<kiko-afk> or you can do a one-time conversion
<marnanel> oh, good point
<kiko-afk> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+faq/26
 * marnanel goes to play with this
<kiko-afk> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+faq/24
<marnanel> ooh, I must  have missed that-- thanks
<kiko-afk> marnanel, if you set up your source details I might be able to kick it off before I leave in some 20 mins
<kiko-afk> upstairs and will brb
<beuno> ah, there you go, the ever-present kiko-afk :)
<kiko-afk> marnanel, so, what do you think
<emgent> heya
<danshearer> 'evening all
<danshearer> last time I was here people helped me get my first project up (and thankyou all kindly)
<danshearer> now I'd like to be unconfused about something else
<danshearer> I have read about the difference between a product and a project
<danshearer> now I hear that maybe in practice product==project and there is a new category, superproject
<danshearer> however "superproject" is not a designation ever seen, it is just a label people talk about IRL
<danshearer> and a superproject can have multiple child projects (which cannot themselves have child projects.)
<danshearer> is this approximately correct?
<danshearer> s/supergroup/project group/
<danshearer> another, very different topic... where do the administrators of ubuntu.com hang out? I've got a nice error msg to report
<danshearer> found it.
<danshearer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+filebug
<danshearer> all roads lead to launchpad :-)
<maix> is it possible that a user who has the name i'd like to have on launchpad is deleted (he has not done anything on launchpad yet)
<wgrant> danshearer: A project group (proper name for a superproject) has no projecty attributes of its own other than a description, title, and that sort of thing. It can contain normal projects. For example, 'launchpad-project' is a project group.
<wgrant> It cannot have bugs or blueprints or similar created on it.
<zyx386> hi
<zyx386> is anyone her from launchpad?
<zyx386> we have abig problem in our language translatio  in wordpress project
<zyx386> ever one can register and edit our text
<zyx386> ???
#launchpad 2008-06-01
<wgrant> zyx386: Probably not at this time, I'm afraid.
<wgrant> But that is intended behaviour, if you have an open translation policy set.
<zyx386> :)
<zyx386> wgrant, the team owner dont answer me
<zyx386> i send 4 emails to him
<wgrant> If you for some reason don't want people to do it, you need to get the owner of the project to change it. Not the owner of the team.
<zyx386> iam creator from team
<zyx386> but i cant change anything
<zyx386> just team owener
<zyx386> https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/wordpress-translators
<zyx386> you see iam the translator team
<zyx386> but i cant change anything
<zyx386> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. 
<zyx386> ??
<marnanel> Sorry, I was called away for a long time; I doubt anyone's around now who was helping me before.  Where should I go to request something be imported into LP from an existing svn repo?
<P-Luc_Auclair> is there a way to localize launchpad or is it on the roadmap?
<P-Luc_Auclair> anybody?
<marnanel> Where should I go to request something be imported into LP from an existing svn repo?
<kiko-afk> marnanel, I gave you the links to the wiki!
<marnanel> kiko-afk: I'm sorry to be slow; the pages you gave me had helpful information on them, but they ended by saying "You can request..." and what I'm asking now is how I actually request.
<kiko-afk> marnanel, have you set up the source details for your project?
<marnanel> kiko-afk: yes.  but I set it to mirror a few weeks ago and it has not yet done so
<marnanel> kiko-afk: though that's okay because I don't want to mirror now anyway
<kiko-afk> marnanel, well, are you going to tell me the name of the project and the branch? or are you keeping me in suspense? :)
 * marnanel laughs. sorry.  it is app-blt. the branch is trunk.
<kiko-afk> as in bacon lettuce and tomato
<marnanel> yes, exactly
<kiko-afk> oh-oh
<kiko-afk> googlecode
<marnanel> This is bad?
<kiko-afk> very
<kiko-afk> these imports usually fail
<kiko-afk> let's try it out
<kiko-afk> marnanel, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/app-blt/trunk
<kiko-afk> marnanel, if it fails, then read the other faqs I gave you
<kiko-afk> they explain how to do a conversion yourself
<marnanel> thank you very much!
<kiko-afk> no problemo
<marnanel> kiko-afk: so now I have it imported, should I ask someone to turn on "uses Code" for app-blt?
<kiko-afk> marnanel, you can turn it on yourself, and the import will run automatically -- has it not started?
<marnanel> it has finished!
<marnanel> thank you very much!
<marnanel> kiko-afk: okay, so I get that it's imported now: a) it says it's scheduled to re-import in 5 hours and I don't want it to again ever; how do I turn that off? and b) https://launchpad.net/app-blt still says "Doesn't use Code"-- is that wrong?
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: why am i getting a timeout loading a bug?  (OOPS-883EA4)
<Hobbsee> oh, there we go.
 * Hobbsee thought that was supposed to be fixed nwo.
<jml> Hobbsee: I know BjornT made it a lot faster. 
<jml> Hobbsee: but "lots faster" doesn't necessarily mean "no timeouts".
<Hobbsee> jml: yeah, that seems to be a spectacularly bad bug for that
<Hobbsee> jml: true
 * Hobbsee needs to find ways to close parts of this huge bug, without loading it.
<Hobbsee> and if someone subscribes me to it, or assigns me, i'm going to be very unhappy
<jml> Hobbsee: you could use email, I think.
<Hobbsee> jml: yeah.  i'll have to look up the syntax on hwo to do that, i suspec
<Hobbsee> t
 * jml gets an idea for some LP bling
<Hobbsee> oh noes.  bling!
<Hobbsee> jml: it's only good bling if it doesn't slow launchpad down.
<jml> Hobbsee: basically I want a graph showing me how many commits I've made to bzr per month for the last N months. (and variations on this feature)
<Hobbsee> jml: ooh, fun
<jml> Hobbsee: this is only going to slow down the page that shows that information.
<jml> Hobbsee: practically by definition :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> jml: it sounds like useful bling, though.  possibly.
<sabdfl> jml: +1
<sabdfl> or, +3!
<jml> sabdfl: woot. official sanction :)
<jml> Hobbsee: personally, I find all information about myself to be absurdly fascinating. I suspect a lot of people are like this.
<Hobbsee> jml: true :)
<Hobbsee> jml: it's not an often-used page, either, so it won't get in the way
<sabdfl> marnanel: if core devs for bash-loves-twitter will be keeping an eye on pushed to LP for blt, then you should check the "Uses code" toggle
<sabdfl> marnanel: you do it in the "Change details" link on the top left of the BLT home page
<cody-somerville> Package diffs are neat.
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Can we see them yet?
<wgrant> Ah, there.
<wgrant> Rather nice indeed.
<wgrant> It would be even nicer if it imported Debian sources and also provided diffs against them.
<wgrant> (rather than having it separately on patches.ubuntu.com)
<cody-somerville> sabdfl, \o_
<cody-somerville> wgrant, It doesn't do that?
<cody-somerville> wgrant, Oh, I understand what you mean. You want the diff against the current debian source.
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Correct.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, since they already exist, I can't imagine it would be too difficult for launchpad to atleast link to it. I suggest you file a bug.
<wgrant> cody-somerville: I find it highly unlikely that they'll link externally.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, They might not take that approach.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, If you don't intend to file a bug, please say so that I can do it. :]
<wgrant> cody-somerville: I don't intend to file a bug right now - I'm a bit busy.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, Would you like for me to do it for you?
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Sure. I think everyone would like such a feature.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<mtaylor> what's the deal with PPAs and intrepid? I upload source for intrepid and it accepts it, but doesn't build anything... 
<Hobbsee> mtaylor: doesn't work.
<mtaylor> Hobbsee: well, that's simple enough
<Hobbsee> mtaylor: wont' work until the distro team give an ack, but the soyuz team has not yet asked the distro team about it yet.
<Hobbsee> mtaylor: when i ask why they haven't, i get told that i can ask.
<mtaylor> nice
<Hobbsee> very.
<mtaylor> well, I'll just take the green check marks to mean that all of my stuff works perfectly on intrepid then!
<Hobbsee> intrepid's been open for ubuntu development, non-toolchain, for ages, so i've got no idea what they're waiting for.
 * Hobbsee wonders if launchpad search will get substantially better.
<Hobbsee> searching for a string, over hte entire ubuntu, is still a pain.
 * Hobbsee utilises google to search launchpad isntead.
<mtaylor> well, google _is_ pretty good at search
<Hobbsee> true.
<Hobbsee> at least the launchpad search seems to return results that contain most of the search criteria.
<juliux> hi is it possible to create a poll where you can vote for 3 of 7 ?
<Pilky> hey all, just wondering if there are any plans to add Lighthouse to the list of supported bug trackers in launchpad?
<kiko-afk> Pilky, file a bug -- we can do it
<Pilky> kiko-afk: cool, will do
<jumpkick> ﻿what do people usually use for the <name> portion of their branch name?  trunk? main?
<jumpkick> my project is only going to have 1 branch
<jumpkick> in SVN we'd call it trunk
<jumpkick> but I don't know if people follow the same convention in bzr 
<Spads> jumpkick: I think "trunk" is a commonly understood term, and you could certainly do worse 
<jumpkick> help... when I try to push my branch I get an error message that my user account don't have a registered SSH key...  but I copied my id_rsa.pub into my launchpad ssh keys...  is there something else I need to do
<jumpkick> ?
<Rocket2DMn> good morning.  I have a question regarding the status of a bug report I started awhile ago.  Is it appropriate for me (the OP) to set the status to Confirmed when other people are having the same problem?
<Rocket2DMn> see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/+bug/222197
<jumpkick> is there some time delay between when one registers their SSH key and the time which you can push a bzr branch?
<jumpkick> seems bzr lp-login myuseraccount also reports I have no registered SSH keys... yet in my launchpad account I have the RSA key I just added
<jumpkick> argh
<LarstiQ> jumpkick: are you using the correct account?
<jumpkick> ﻿LarstiQ: I'm doing "bzr lp-login ironstorm" which is my lp account, my lp account contains the public RSA key for this machine, though the local username is not the same name
<LarstiQ> jumpkick: ah
<LarstiQ> jumpkick: I think that should be fine then. It used to take a while because a cron script had to take care of things.
<LarstiQ> jumpkick: you still can't login?
<jumpkick> ﻿LarstiQ: still can't login via bzr
<jumpkick> it's been about 40 minutes since I put in my RSA pub key
<beuno> jumpkick, you don't seem to have an ssh key in that account: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ironstorm
<jumpkick> what the heck
<jumpkick> seems someone else is using my alias ... this is my lp page https://code.launchpad.net/~ironstorm-gmail
<jumpkick> guess I have to change my login to ironstorm-gmail?
<beuno> yeap
<jumpkick> ah
<jumpkick> that seems to work
<jumpkick> thanks
 * jumpkick is confused
<beuno> :)
<LarstiQ> jumpkick: could it be auto-imported from sf or something?
<LarstiQ> jumpkick: if so, you should be able to merge the two accounts
<jumpkick> ﻿LarstiQ: I have that name on gmail, and on SF...   but seems someone else has it on lp
<jumpkick> frustrating
<LarstiQ> jumpkick: why does your client print a BOM when you address me btw?
<jumpkick> ﻿LarstiQ: what is a BOM?
<LarstiQ> jumpkick: Byte-order-mark
<LarstiQ> jumpkick: http://richtlijn.be/~larstiq/bom.png
<KaZeR> hi guys. can anybody help me with the translation tool?
<KaZeR> how to you update your translations from your code repo?
<jumpkick> ﻿LarstiQ: to answer your question about BOM, I'm using pidgin for IRC... seems whenever I copy/paste your name you get a BOM
<jumpkick> nothing shows on my side though
<LarstiQ> jumpkick: well, it's usually an unprintable character :)
<zyx386> anyone tell me, waht is happen in launchpad groups or teams?
<zyx386> in wordpress project is send more than to admin and team owener no answer
<zyx386> every one can register and change our translation???
<jumpkick> Adri2000: if it would make your life easier packaging wise, I can check the /debian folder into the libDJConsole bzr that was setup earlier today
<nysin> Is it possible for a launchpad branch (not whole-project) to have multiple committing accounts?
<kiko> nysin, yes
<kiko> nysin, just make it owned by a team
<nysin> Ah, thanks.
<kiko> zyx386, it depends on the translation mode.
<jumpkick> nysin: https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/TeamBranches
<jumpkick> just had to set one up today
<nysin> Yeah, I'd actually seen and read that page but sort of missed the implication
<zyx386> kiko, thanx  i know that
#launchpad 2009-05-25
<Turl> hi
<Turl> any idea why can't a friend of mine get a branch I made?
<Turl> launchpad claims it's public
<Turl> but he gets this error:Permission denied (publickey). / bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions
<wgrant> Turl: He's told bzr to use bzr+ssh (using 'bzr lp-login'), but he doesn't have his Launchpad SSH key on that machine.
<SamB> or rather, he hasn't uploaded his SSH key for that machine to launchpad
<Turl> thanks wgrant and SamB, I'll ask him
<SamB> Turl: another thing to check would be if you gave him the bzr+ssh URL instead of the lp: form
<Turl> SamB: I told him the lp: way
<Turl> bzr branch lp:~turl/+junk/ircbot more precisely
<SamB> Turl: okay, yeah, than he's got to upload an SSH public key for that machine to launchpad, yes
<wgrant> Or use HTTP.
<SamB> or failing that, use the non-existant lp-logout command
<wgrant> Or just drop launchpad_username from ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
 * SamB will probably have to check the launchpad bug he reported about there being no lp-logout the next time he wants to do that, 'cause he can't ever remember what change it would do if there were one ...
<jmarsden> SamB: It means the next bzr get you do goes over http instead of over SSH... ?
<SamB> jmarsden: I mean, how it gets that to happen
<SamB> that is, I can never remember what config file to change or what variable in it to change ...
<jmarsden> Ah, OK.  Last line of ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf -- just remove the line like:  launchpad_username = whoever
<profchaos> can somebody help me?
<Hobbsee> "no"
<profchaos> hey hobbsee, i registered with launchpad, and then i generated my ssh key and uploaded it to launchpad, and I'm trying to get latest of the lp:chromium-browser branch. But I'm having some problems getting the source - do you have any directions?
<profchaos> and I'm new to both bzr and launchpad. :)
<Hobbsee> do you have any error messages?
<profchaos> I assume this would get the latest "./debian/rules get-orig-source LOCAL_BRANCH=../upstream/chromium-browser.svn"
<profchaos> it says "no rule to make target"
<Hobbsee> hmm. I don't know, sorry
<profchaos> do you know any other channels where i can get some help on this?
<Hobbsee> probably #ubuntu-motu?
<Hobbsee> if anyone's awake at this time of day
<profchaos> Haha yeah i know its late
<profchaos> on a long weekend .
<Hobbsee> hrm, is that why it's quiet...
<profchaos> well, that could be the reason. might be everyone's gettin wasted haha ..
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> sounds likely
<binarymutant> when I try to checkout a branch with bzr it says "Not a branch", but it is the correct name. Could this be because it's tagged as +junk?
<pygi> hi folks
<pygi> who has access to change summit.ubuntu.com?
<mwhudson> james_w: jml COMING TO get you!
<mwhudson> hm, coherence not so much
<RockyRoad> Hi :)
<RockyRoad> I just made a cvs import request, but I didn't write the module name right
<RockyRoad> I wrote the correction in the whiteboard of VCSimport branch
<RockyRoad> is it ok ?
<beuno> RockyRoad, yes, thank you
<beuno> we will take care of it soon
<RockyRoad> Thanks beuno :)
<mwhudson> RockyRoad: got a link ?
<RockyRoad> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/drupal-planet/trunk-6x
<RockyRoad> is it what you meant ?
<mwhudson> RockyRoad: i've edited it, is it right now?
<RockyRoad> I think so, thanks mwhudson
<mwhudson> RockyRoad: i've hit the 'go' button
<RockyRoad> :)
 * RockyRoad is crossing fingers
<RockyRoad> I tried myself with tailor first
<RockyRoad> without success... I probably didn't read the doc carefully enough
<RockyRoad> something wrong again ... let me check
<mwhudson> yeah, that didn't seem to work
<tansell> any launchpad developers around and able to quickly help with - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/69460 ?
<mwhudson> um, i don't /think/ modules files work like that?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> is there a way to see the activity of a team, like if it's dead or alive
<RockyRoad> mwhudson: this command works for me:
<RockyRoad> cvs -z6 -d:pserver:anonymous:anonymous@cvs.drupal.org:/cvs/drupal-contrib checkout contributions/modules/planet
<mwhudson> RockyRoad: yeah, but i think your CVSROOT/modules is malformed and cscvs is choking on that
<mwhudson> "cvs -d :pserver:anonymous:anonymous@cvs.drupal.org:/cvs/drupal-contrib co headerimage" doesn't work for me
<mwhudson> (arguably cscvs should be more lazy about parsing the modules file)
<RockyRoad> so the problem would be on drupal.org side ?
<mwhudson> RockyRoad: right
<RockyRoad> but it works for https://code.launchpad.net/drupal ?
<RockyRoad> ... or it worked ... back on 2005-07-09
<mwhudson> RockyRoad: different $CVSROOT, isn't it?
 * mwhudson looks
<RockyRoad> I've no access to drupal.org server
<mwhudson> you can checkout and change CVSROOT probably
 * RockyRoad has forgot a bit about cvs ... one moment
 * mwhudson afk for lunch
<RockyRoad> mwhudson: I don't understand how I could check CVSROOT
<RockyRoad> cat CVS/Root
<RockyRoad> :pserver:anonymous:anonymous@cvs.drupal.org:/cvs/drupal-contrib
<RockyRoad>  my own $CVSROOT is /var/lib/cvs/
<maxb> Looks to me like someone with commit access to the CVSROOT/modules file needs to fix it
<maxb> Those leading slashes look wrong to me
<maxb> Also I can't imagine what the point of aliasing contributions to itself is.
<RockyRoad> I'd like to make it easier to access module history ... before it started in lp
<maxb> I don't understand what you mean by that
<RockyRoad> ok. That might not be that important ...
<RockyRoad> I just found out that there's only one older revision in cvs
<RockyRoad> You may give up with it if you want
<RockyRoad> An idea: the problem might be how they handle branches for Drupal version (4.7x , 5.x, 6.x )
<RockyRoad> CVS tag: DRUPAL-6--1-3
<RockyRoad> CVS tag: DRUPAL-5--1-2
<RockyRoad> CVS branch: HEAD
<RockyRoad> CVS branch: DRUPAL-4-7
<maxb> Why should that matter?
<maxb> mwhudson specifically noted the malformed modules file
<RockyRoad> I can't do much for that
<maxb> Why not? If it's wrong, you can report it, and it ought to be fixed eventually
<RockyRoad> my report wouldn't be very precise , I didn't find it my self
<maxb> Well, if you can't be bothered to report it, it certainly won't get fixed
<binarymutant> is there a way to move a +junk bzr branch to something not +junk?
<binarymutant> if that makes sense
<binarymutant> how do I register a bzr branch and not have it tagged as +junk?
<wgrant> binarymutant: You register it from the project page, or just 'bzr push' to somewhere.
<binarymutant> wgrant, I did it through the project page, however it added the tag +junk to it =/
<binarymutant> it seems to default to it
<wgrant> binarymutant: Hmm, not for me.
<wgrant> binarymutant: Are you using edge.launchpad.net or plain launchpad.net?
<binarymutant> wgrant, plain launchpad
<wgrant> binarymutant: It doesn't give you a widget to enter the project?
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/someproject/+addbranch works fine for me.
<wgrant> But why are you registering the branch at all? You can just push, without registering first.
<RockyRoad> maxb: http://drupal.org/node/472168
<binarymutant> wgrant, I do have that widget, however I wanted to register it to a team
<wgrant> binarymutant: A team, or a project? +junk is in place of the project, not the team.
<binarymutant> wgrant, ty
<Ampelbein> hi. i filed bug 378364, can this problem be confirmed or is it something on my side that's wrong?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378364 in launchpad "Can't unsubscribe from duplicate bug when unsubscribing from master" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378364
<zoobab01> hi
<pkt> hi, would it be possible to increase my limit to 2-2.5G? I have (quite) a few packages that are now local and I 'd like to be able to share with ubuntero friends :)
<pkt> (I mean my ppa limit)
<pkt> some of those packages can not be found elsewhere (to my knowledge), some will be backports from debian experimental, etc
<mthaddon> pkt: please post a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+addquestion
<pkt> thanks, I will
<mthaddon> cool, just helps us track the request
<philn> hi
<philn> question about translations, can i request for import of *only* po templates and not translations?
<beuno> danilos, jtv, henninge, ^
<jtv> philn: sure, we have the app so translations can be made in LP  :)
<philn> i mean, i have update the pot templates in a branch, but there are old po files
<jtv> philn: that's fine, any translations for strings that are still in the new pot will stay.
<philn> hmm'kay
 * philn presses the button
<pkt> ok, question added
<philn> ok, so i guess i now need to wait
<danilos> philn: if you are talking about bzr imports, there's a separate option on your translation settings page for the series to import only POT files
<philn> yes i saw that, but got confused about the one-time import (which in any case imports everything)
<danilos> philn: one time import is just for the initial step when you have existing translations you want to appear in Launchpad
<danilos> philn: in general, I suggest you use periodic POT import, when you don't have to use 'request bazaar import' ever again, if you plan to have your translations managed in LP
<danilos> philn: I am sorry that option is so prominent, we'll try to move it away a bit
<philn> yes, it might help ;)
<jseabold> Hello, I'm new to launchpad, but already have a project going.  I've checked the help and answers page, but haven't seen a solution for this.
<jseabold> Is it possible to add code comments in an easy way (as you can in the google code respository by double-clicking)?
<jseabold> I am working on a project with a mentor, and he would like to be able to make comments on my code.
<kiko> jseabold, not yet, worked on this feature planned though
<kiko> jseabold, well, not exactly like you can in google code -- but if you are working on a merge proposal, then you can indeed add comments
<noodles775> jseabold: You could propose..
<noodles775> yes, what he said :)
<jseabold> Great, that's an idea.  Thanks.  I will look around for a features roadmap too to say up on these changes.
<jseabold> *stay up on
<kiko> jseabold, if you don't know what I mean about a merge proposal, ask me and I'll get you some docs
<jseabold> kiko: Oh no I think I am familiar with this, I just didn't know about the comments feature.
<kiko> jseabold, any merge proposal can take comments -- just read down :)
<jseabold> kiko: Ok, the only thing is that this is very much a work in progress and he just wants to be able to say that if my code reads:
<jseabold> "foo.bar.reduce(0)" << a comment goes here: try foo.faster.reduce(-1) >>
<jseabold> So I'm not sure if a full blown merge proposal is the way to go, but I'll see if this will work.
<jseabold> Thanks!
<kiko> cool
<RainCT> Hey
<RainCT> How can I make someone an admin of a LP group? I did it in the past but can't figure it out right now :(
<stgraber> RainCT: take the member list and click on the edit button next to the name
<RainCT> stgraber: there's only "Admin: No"
<RainCT> ah. Seems like the only the Owner can do it. Bug :P
<yann2> hi :)
<yann2> I just purchased support from canonical for one desktop, but I dont know how to log in on landscape?
<yann2> I hope my details wont arrive by post :)
<savvas> yann2: usually the way things work is they send you an email telling you what follows, though I have no idea about canonical/landscape process :)
<yann2> ok I'll wait... that bug is killing me :'(
<vadi2> Hi. How can I modify this link:
<vadi2> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vadi-mapper-dev/vadi-mapper/main/changes/238?start_revid=238
<vadi2> To always point to the latest revision? I thought the syntax was ":head" somewhere in there, but I can't get it right.
<mwhudson> vadi2: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vadi-mapper-dev/vadi-mapper/main/changes will always have the latest revision first
<mwhudson> vadi2: but http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vadi-mapper-dev/vadi-mapper/main/changes/head: will do
<mwhudson> s/do/too/
<vadi2> aha. thank you
#launchpad 2009-05-26
<ball> This seemed relevant: http://xkcd.com/583/
<wgrant> Launchpad doesn't have that, though. All we have to use is Invalid :(
<ball> wgrant: ah well, the thought was there.
<ausimage> Can someone tell me how to attach a package from my ppa to a project download page
<ausimage> packages from here => https://edge.launchpad.net/~ausimage/+archive/soovee I want on there => https://edge.launchpad.net/soovee/+download
<ausimage> if some does read the scrollback and has an answer please PM the details. Thanks In Advance :D
<tseliot> can kiko or anyone else make my PPA private, please (it's for the OEM team)?
<rawang> please, How to remove one of my ppa from launchpad?
<bigjools> rawang: file a Question at https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz and ask for it to be disabled.
<rawang> thanks
<doctormo> http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/05/26/uds-where-did-all-the-coffee-go/
<mwhudson> heh
<andy_> hi
<andy_> i have a problem with cvs import to launchpad, could someone please help?
<andy_> none of the recommended ways of dealing with this seem to work.
<mwhudson> andy_: hi
<mwhudson> andy_: which branch is having the problem?
<andy_> the branch is this: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/cp2k/trunk
<andy_> and i have described the problem here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/72094
<andy_> thanks for any help
<andy_> mwhudson: do you have any suggestions for the cvs import?
<mwhudson> andy_: ah, got distracted, sorry
<andy_> mwhudson: no problem
<mwhudson> andy_: trying again
<andy_> mwhudson: thanks for the help, but unfortunately, there seems to be more trouble
<andy_> the import log ends with a crash
<wgrant> O_o
<wgrant> ... 10 hours notice.
<Hobbsee> of?
<Hobbsee> oh, is LP going down?
<wgrant> Read-only from 22:00 to 23:00
<Hobbsee> ah
<wgrant> (assuming read-only-launchpad works this time)
<stani> I'd like to migrate my projects (SPE - python editor and SDXF - dxf library used by blender) from berlios to launchpad, but have no time to study migration. Can anyone help me with that or can file a request somewhere?
<Laney> why are these things going to FTBFS instead of dep-wait? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27170523/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-powerpc.haskell-mtl_1.1.0.2-6build1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<wgrant> Laney: It's practically impossible to automatically retry those.
<wgrant> I filed that bug years ago, but then realised it wasn't solvable.
<wgrant> Laney: It's something broken somewhere down the dependency chain - not immediately unsatisfiable build-depends.
<Laney> wgrant: It wouldn't be possible to have an installability check for build-deps?
<wgrant> Laney: I suppose you could do something like debcheck.
<wgrant> Laney: But it's still a lot more complicated than the current depwait algorithm, which is dead simple.
 * Laney nods
<JanC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gparted says that the GParted bugtracker is SourceForge, which is wrong, it's GNOME bugzilla
<JanC> see: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/bugs.php
<mthaddon> JanC: thx, I'll update
<JanC> mthaddon: how does such info get into Launchpad?  manually or is it automated somehow?
<mthaddon> JanC: do you mean information about what projects use which upstream bug trackers? that has to be set manually (usually by the project owner)
 * bencrisford1 has an idea/suggestion for launchpad and doesnt know where to go with it
<mwhudson> bencrisford1: well, there are plenty of devs hanging around allhands
<philn> who's meant to do the pot files reviews? i did an import and they're still flagged as "needs review"
<bencrisford1> Well, its more of a question about my idea
<bencrisford1> because it might be stupid
<beuno> bencrisford1, find the launchpad translations room
<beuno> next to the bugs one
<bencrisford1> sorry?
<bencrisford1> you mean at the UDS?
<beuno> I think I meant philn
<philn> ;)
<bencrisford1> oh
<beuno> bencrisford1, mailing list
<philn> beuno: irc room you mean?
<bencrisford1> well it might be ridiculous, and theres probably a good reason why it hasnt been done already
<bencrisford1> so i was gonna ask you guys?
<beuno> philn, no, actual room!
<bencrisford1> Well bug triaging can be really slow and painful with incomplete bug reports everywhere
<philn> beuno: err, yes i'm in bcn, i should go to uds and slap some LP dudes :D
<bencrisford1> so why isnt there - instead of having one description box
<beuno> philn, yes. But not me please.
<bencrisford1> have one for distrorelease, and version of package etc
<bencrisford1> and make them required fields
<bencrisford1> and a method of how to produce the bug
<beuno> bencrisford1, because not all projects use ubuntu
<bencrisford1> beuno: so when a project is set up they could choose a system
<bencrisford1> there could be options
<bencrisford1> all the systems could be there but you choose what one as the project creator
<bencrisford1> you could use the current system
<bencrisford1> or that system
<beuno> bencrisford1, well, most projects are multi-system
<beuno> it gets hairy
<bencrisford1> i guess, but think of the time saved with triaging?
<bencrisford1> and it would be possible to use a seperate system just for ubuntu right?
<beuno> sure, fix one thing, break another  :)
<bencrisford1> :/
<beuno> it would...  loose out on a lot of funcionality
<bencrisford1> there was a good reason why no-one done it then :P
<btQuark> hello
<btQuark> i wonder if there will be support for more popular vcs when launchpad is opensource?
<btQuark> e.g. mercurial
<wgrant> The relevant bit of Launchpad isn't actually being open sourced.
<wgrant> Although lots of it would be specific to bzr, lots would probably also be useful for Git/Mercurial codehosting.
<beuno> btQuark, we support svn importing
<beuno> and wil support git importing very soon
<btQuark> i see
<mwhudson> we don't have enough time to do all the things we want to do with bzr branches...
<btQuark> wgrant: meaning that i can not just setup my launchpad as an alternative for mighty corporate/big projects Trac-Setups
<wgrant> mwhudson: Which is why keeping it proprietary is a great idea :D
<wgrant> btQuark: Correct.
<mwhudson> well, don't ask me about that :)
<wgrant> mwhudson: I know, I know.
<btQuark> wgrant: will that ever be possible?
<wgrant> btQuark: I've no idea. I'm no Launchpad dev.
<btQuark> even in a for pay situation
<btQuark> wgrant k
<beuno> btQuark, you can pay to use launchpad privately
<maxb> The idea of running a standalone Malone instance is interesting, but it does seem all the rest of the interesting bits are the bits excluded from open sourcin
<maxb> +g
<wgrant> maxb: I'm sure that's not accidental...
<beuno> nah
<beuno> they are not
<wgrant> But Malone on its own is useful.
<beuno> the interesting bits will be open
<wgrant> beuno: When?
<beuno> wgrant, soon
<philn> it was announced for next mid-july
<wgrant> beuno: That meant 5 years last time.
<beuno> trust me, things aren't as evil as they seem
<wgrant> philn: That's July 21st this year, but without the interesting bits.
<wgrant> (only known to be the Soyuz backend and Codehosting, at this time)
<philn> oh so this announcement is political only ;)
<wgrant> And ShipIt.
<beuno> sure, play paranoia amongst yourselves
 * beuno goes back to work
<bddebian> Hi folks.  I can't seem to get on any sites with LP OpenID.  I did the steps to reset my password but now it says it is not yet confirmed even though I went to the site.  ow do I fix it?
<vadi2> has anyone gotten an irc commit announce bot working with bzr & launchpad?
<cocooncrash> vadi2: I have, but I think it's currently broken.
<cocooncrash> It needs to receive the commit emails.
<vadi2> ohh. Yes, now I remember. I did setup a copy of ubottu but the email part was rather... complex.
<vadi2> Going to give it a try again this time
<cocooncrash> vadi2: I'm not using ubottu.
<vadi2> oh? I have the supybot plugin one
<cocooncrash> vadi2: https://launchpad.net/ibid
<cocooncrash> (Which I'm involved with developing.)
<vadi2> is it easier to setup email with that than the bottom part of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak/annotate/head%3A/Bugtracker/README.txt ?
<tsimpson> vadi2: I just use the RSS feed from code.launchpad.net and the RSS plugin for supybot
<cocooncrash> vadi2: Um, probably similar -- Ibid runs it's own SMTP server and needs mail delivered to it.
<vadi2> at what update interval?
<tsimpson> I run it at 20min intervals, but it's configurable
<tsimpson> eg: I point it at http://feeds.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak/branch.atom
<vadi2> alright. I'll give that a go if I can't get the email to work
<vadi2> right
<stefanlsd> How can i check if a specific user is an indirect member of a specific team? Or, if im browsing that team, how can i show all indirect members?
<persia> stefanlsd, There's no easy way
<stefanlsd> persia: thanks. will check the api stuff
<persia> stefanlsd, Good luck.
<kfogel> Any LOSAs around?
<bddebian> Is this not the place to ask about openIDs?
<kiko> bddebian, sure it is
<bddebian> OK, I'll just post my question again in a while, thanks
<kiko> bddebian, what question was that?
<kiko> danilos!
<bddebian> Hi folks.  I can't seem to get on any sites with LP OpenID.  I did the steps to reset my password but now it says it is not yet confirmed even though I went to the site.  ow do I fix it?
<bddebian> s/ow/How/
<kiko> bddebian, can you log in to launchpad itself?
<danilos> kiko: heya
<jackbravo> I'd like to request the deletion of a project I just created.... how do i do that?
<kiko> jackbravo, what's the project name?
<kiko> or URL
<jackbravo> doctrine
<bddebian> kiko: No, I get the same message that a confirmation mail was sent to me but hasn't been confirmed.  But if I open that e-mail and the link (again) it tells me it is already done.
<jackbravo> https://launchpad.net/doctrine
<kiko> bddebian, even shift-reloading? that's pretty odd
<kiko> jackbravo, any special reason to delete it?
<jackbravo> I created it because I wanted to have a DVCS to track the svn doctrine repo. But I just found out that only the main branch can be synched
<bddebian> kiko: This is what I get if I go to that link again:  http://paste.debian.net/37160/
<kiko> jackbravo, well, that's not 100% true
<kiko> jackbravo, we /can/ do non-main imports
<kiko> but you can't merge between them and main
<kiko> they are separate
<bddebian> kiko: I don't know if you sent that or what, but I just got a new confirmation e-mail and that worked!
<kiko> bddebian, I just push them buttons
<jackbravo> kiko: what you mean? you request two separate imports?
<bddebian> kiko: Did I do something wrong somewhere along the way??
<kiko> jackbravo, yeah, you can just create a second series and request an import
<jackbravo> hmmmmmmm, that sounds interesting....
<jackbravo> kiko: I also wanted to erase it because I didn't like it when I saw myself as the mantainer of the project.... because I'm not the mantainer. I just wanted to import the project
<kiko> bddebian, not sure, it's a bit odd as I've never seen this happen before
<kiko> jackbravo, oh, we can just change that
<jackbravo> kiko: all right, then I'll request the import for those two branches I was talking about
<jackbravo> kiko: thank you
<kiko> one sec
<ondrej> hi
<ondrej> i still have problems with a cvs import to launchpad
<kiko> jackbravo, okay, so it's now not maintained by you any longer
<kiko> ondrej, tell me about it
<ondrej> kiko: CVS.Error: ('Error during file checkout: %r', 'error  Interrupted system call\n')
<ondrej> tree consecutive imports failed like this
<kiko> ondrej, normally because it timed out. did that happen mid-checkout?
<ondrej> the bit where it went wrong:
<ondrej> 2009-05-26 17:40:00 INFO    U src/qs_tddfpt_utils.F [1.22]
<ondrej> 2009-05-26 17:40:00 INFO    sending checkout request: root = '/cvsroot/cp2k', file = 'cp2k/src/qs_tddfpt_utils.F', revision = '1.22'
<ondrej> 2009-05-26 17:40:00 CRITICAL received error response.
<ondrej> 2009-05-26 17:40:00 CRITICAL requested checkout of reporoot '/cvsroot/cp2k', file 'cp2k/src/qs_tddfpt_utils.F', revision '1.22'
<ondrej> 2009-05-26 17:40:00 CRITICAL log of checkout responses follow.
<ondrej> kiko, is this a problem with the cvs repository? (hosted at berlios)
<kiko> well...
<kiko> it looks mainly okay
<kiko> it is stopping always at the same spot
<ondrej> kiko, in the 3 logs, i see the failure happening while requesting different files
<ondrej> do you mean same spot in the code?
<ondrej> ah, yes, seems to be the same spot in the launchpad import code
<ondrej> any chance this is a bug?
<kiko> no, I think it's more a timeout
<kiko> the server drops the connection
<kiko> and we die
<ondrej> ok, any chance of more forgiving settings?
<ondrej> the server works just fine (as far as i can tell) for "normal" cvs work
<ondrej> kiko, please, tell me, what are the options i have if i want to get this imported to launchpad?
<kiko> mwhudson, are you around to answer ondrej
<kiko> ?
<mwhudson> kiko: sorta
<mwhudson> ondrej: which branch is giving you problems?
<ondrej> mwhudson, it is this one: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/cp2k/trunk
<mwhudson> oh right
<mwhudson> EINTR??
<mwhudson> looks like a problem on the server
<ondrej> mwhudson: is this something that does not influence normal checkouts? as far as i know, there are no such problems with the berlios hosting
<ondrej> for the usual checkouts "by hand"
<mwhudson> ondrej: well, the import process likely makes bajillions more requests than any one operation you'd make by hand
<ondrej> mwhudson, i see, that makes sense
<mwhudson> ondrej: if 1 in a million requests does that, ...
<ondrej> what would you suggest?
<ondrej> is this a problem only for the initial import?
<mwhudson> i don't know
<mwhudson> yes, very likely
<ondrej> ok
<mwhudson> ondrej: do berlios give you access to the ,v files?
<ondrej> i have no idea, i am not a dev on that project, i just wanted to get decent access to the code. but i could check.
<mwhudson> i'm pretty sure berlios let you rsync svn repos from somewhere
<mwhudson> ondrej: importing is a black art, sadly
<mwhudson> ondrej: http://download.berlios.de/cvstarballs/cp2k-cvsroot.tar.gz looks promising
<ondrej> the rsync or something similar would probably solve this
<mwhudson> of course, i have nfi how to do an import from a tarball for cvs
<ondrej> ok...
 * mwhudson pokes around
<ondrej> could i run the conversion locally, upload the branch and then sync against the original cvs repo regularly?
<mwhudson> yes, but using cscvs is fairly opaque
<ondrej> but how would i make the uploaded branch sync? just ask someone to make that change somewhere "inside"?
<ondrej> anyway, i can try with cscvs
<mwhudson> i'm also trying with cscvs
<ondrej> mwhudson, ok, thanks a lot
<mwhudson> something is happening, at least...
<mwhudson> ondrej: dammit
<mwhudson> ondrej: it failed with
<mwhudson>     raise ValueError("attempt to patch non extant file : %s" % self.filename)
<mwhudson> ValueError: attempt to patch non extant file : src/MACHINEDEFS.DEC
<mwhudson> though hm
<ondrej> ok, this really look unpleasant
<mwhudson> though it really shouldn't do that on the first revision
 * mwhudson tries again with more log output
<ondrej> mwhudson, thanks again, i am trying to look at cscvs but this would probably take me forever
<mwhudson> ah, seems i got the arguments wrong
<mwhudson> (i mean, how could you do that!?)
<mwhudson> ondrej: ok, import is running
<ondrej> mwhudson, great!
<mwhudson> i guess it may take a while
<mwhudson> (hooray for screen(1))
<mwhudson> ondrej: poke me tomorrow :)
<ondrej> mwhudson, i will be away from any computers during the day, travelling, but will try to get here again in the evening
<ondrej> in about 24 hours, wherever you are...
<mwhudson> ondrej: if i'm not online (i may not be), email me
<mwhudson> firstname.lastname@canonical.com
<ondrej> thanks, i'll do that
<ondrej> for the time being, thanks a bunch for the custom solution, i really appreciate this
<mwhudson> i hope it turns out to be useful :)
<ondrej> me too :-)
<mwhudson> i think the import will take ~15 hours, fwiw
<ondrej> oh... neat little thing
<ondrej> i have to go now, hope this works
<ondrej> goodbye
<bddebian> Now, wtf, now I can't login to the wiki, i get: "'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 33-36: ordinal not in range(128)"
<LarstiQ> bddebian: do you have a bit of a traceback for that perhaps?
<bddebian> http://paste.debian.net/37167/
<LarstiQ> bddebian: which wiki is that btw?
<LarstiQ> (not that I have any fixing powers here)
<LarstiQ> ah, wiki.ubuntu.com
<bddebian> Aye, I wonder if it's something in AnAnts names/characters that my browser can't handle
<LarstiQ> bddebian: why is there weird gunk in the http headers?
<LarstiQ> header = u'Location: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/\u0623\u062d\u0645\u062f \u0627\u0644\u0645\u062d\u0645\u0648\u062f\u064a/UniverseContributorApplication/'
<bddebian> I think because his name is arabic or something
<bddebian> This is the direct link:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/%D8%A3%D8%AD%D9%85%D8%AF%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AD%D9%85%D9%88%D8%AF%D9%8A/UniverseContributorApplication
<LarstiQ> right, the u+062f is arabic
<LarstiQ> bddebian: I can open that link with iceweasel
<bddebian> I can open the link but I get that error when I sign in with openid
 * LarstiQ tries
<LarstiQ> bddebian: fails too
<LarstiQ> bddebian: and if you login first, then navigate to that page?
 * LarstiQ would guess there is an encoding bug in the (moin moin?) openid return url handling
<bddebian> I'm trying that now
<bddebian> Yeah, that works
<LarstiQ> bddebian: then, I think it's a case for the (l)osas? You probablly know the procedure better than I do.
<LarstiQ> bddebian: wildly guessing, http://moinmo.in/FeatureRequests/OpenIDSupport includes a comment that might be topical: # openid.consumer doesn't want to believe that unicode objects
<LarstiQ> - come from get requests
 * LarstiQ goes home
<bddebian> Ah, laterz
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 22:00 UTC until 23:00 UTC for a code update | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ausimage> Can someone tell me how to attach a package from my ppa to a project download page
<kiko__> ausimage, you can't -- there is no way to tie them together
<ausimage> hmmm then how do most handle getting debs to users?
<daniel_ki> hi
<maxb> One of the tricky things of being in GMT, is remembering that for half the year, you're actually *not* in UTC :-)
<LarstiQ> maxb: :)
<wgrant> Trust me to first hit Launchpad 40 seconds before it goes away...
 * LarstiQ trusts wgrant 
<wgrant> Oh, wow. Read-only works this time!
<wgrant> Nice.
<wgrant> But bugs can't be viewed.
<ajmitch> so it's only partly read-only?
<wgrant> So it seems.
<ajmitch> "You cannot make any changes at this time."
<ajmitch> I wonder what changes it would be trying to block for viewing a bug
<wgrant> I do not know.
<beuno> Unauthorized: (<Bug at 0x9090a50>, 'isUserAffected', 'launchpad.Edit')<br />
<wgrant> Aha.
 * beuno goes off to bed
<wgrant> I guess that makes sense.
<wgrant> Night beuno
<intellectronica> wgrant: that's a bug. are you filing one?
<wgrant> intellectronica: I can't!
<wgrant> I will, though.
<wgrant> It's clearly a bug - it's just one that makes sense.
<intellectronica> wgrant: heh, right :)
<intellectronica> my guess is we simply use the read/write db when we shouldn't. there's absolutely no reason why we would want to write when viewing a bug
<intellectronica> anyway, also need to sleep
<wgrant> intellectronica: beuno gave the real reason up there a bit.
<intellectronica> yup, but why this function wants to access the rw db i don't know
<wgrant> intellectronica: Mightn't it be because it only wants to be called when the user is logged in?
<wgrant> As otherwise there's no user to check...
<jelmer> Is there any chance lp is going to be back before 23:00 UTC or do we really have to wait until 23:00 ?
<wgrant> Or maybe it always wants to create a record, which might just be False. Anyway, I'll file a bug when it comes up.
<intellectronica> wgrant: i doubt it. my guess is that it explicitly gets a db connection, and gets the wrong one
<wgrant> jelmer: I find it's often up well before, but last time it took rather longer.
<wgrant> OK.
<jelmer> wgrant, thanks
<intellectronica> yup, that's exactly what it is
<wgrant> intellectronica: Requesting the master?
<intellectronica> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> OK - I'll file that bug... and you were going to bed.
<intellectronica> and as it happens, this is entirely my fault :-/ so i better go to sleep so i can fix that tomorrow morning
<wgrant> Heh.
<intellectronica> wgrant: thanks. you can assign it to me :)
<wgrant> intellectronica: Sure.
 * intellectronica --> zZz
<wgrant> Night,.
<wgrant> It looks like it's back.
<wgrant> jelmer: ^^
<Ursinha> wgrant, we're here in the lobby working on it..
<wgrant> Ursinha: How's it going?
<Ursinha> wgrant, dealing with some issues right now
<Ursinha> nothing that will kill us :)
<wgrant> Sounds good.
#launchpad 2009-05-27
<Ampelbein> hi there. i have trouble uploading to my ppa('s). I tried twice to upload but got neither an accept/decline mail nor does the package appear in my ppa.
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Ursinha> wgrant, have you filed a bug about the r/o bug error in LP?
<Ursinha> nevermind, just did that
<Ursinha> :)
<Ampelbein> hello again... i still can't upload to my ppa. I don't receive any mail and the packages don't show up. Is this a problem on my side? (dput doesn't give an error, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/181632/ )
<bigjools> Ampelbein: LP was just upgraded, please wait a while for the upload queue to be processed
<Ampelbein> bigjools: ah, ok. thanks you.
<bigjools> also, check that you signed the changes file, and signed with a key that LP knows about
<Ampelbein> bigjools: judging from dput-output i signed it correctly, it's the same key i used before.
<Ampelbein> (see the pastebin)
<JontheEchidna> just thought I might turn your attention to bug 380738. Somebody's trying to impersonate someone else and post a spam bug. The person being impersonated sounds pretty unhappy, and I don't know if they've come here first since they last commented on it five hours ago
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380738 in mono "Accidental use of close by magnets may erase hard disks" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380738
<JontheEchidna> ah, silly IRC client. the join message showed up in a different tab. I suppose I'll report this to answers.launchpad.net then :)
 * Hobbsee headdesk at the stupidity of that bug
<JontheEchidna> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/72394 , in any case
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> why won't launchpad be completely free?
<wgrant> Argh, and all the LOSAs are asleep.
<Hobbsee> errr, launchpad...
<Hobbsee> oh, sweet.  it's already gone
<wgrant> Hobbsee: What has it done now?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i'm just misreading it.
<meoblast001> does Canonical not want to free all of launchpad?
<wgrant> meoblast001: Apparently not...
 * Hobbsee prods it to being private
<meoblast001> why not?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Not much use, unfortunately.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Actually, don't!
<Hobbsee> wgrant: oh?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Unassign, then privatise.
<wgrant> Or there'll be lots of people subscribed.
<wgrant> If you've privatised already, it's too late.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<ajmitch> which would be a Bad Thing if they're still getting spammed by it
<wgrant> I suppose we will have LOSAs in a few hours.
<ajmitch> looks like the account has been deleted
<meoblast001> what is the purpose for making software non-free?
<wgrant> Huh.
<wgrant> So it has.
 * JontheEchidna closes the LP answers task for that then
<wgrant> Well, deactivated.
<LaserJock> meoblast001: I'm guessing to make some money, just a guess though
<wgrant> Deactivated by the user.
<wgrant> They can reactivate it at any point.
<wgrant> So leave it open.
<SamB> LaserJock: how ?
<SamB> ads?
<wgrant> SamB: Magic!
<ajmitch> wgrant: No, ponies
<meoblast001> LaserJock: why does Launchpad contain proprietary software
<LaserJock> by selling the services that are not-free
<Hobbsee> oh, blargh
<Hobbsee> one can't edit multiple tasks at once.
<LaserJock> like, what all is not going to be open-sourced? Soyuz?
<meoblast001> i heard some parts are not going to be
<wgrant> LaserJock: The Soyuz backend, and Codehosting.
<ajmitch> and parts of the code hosting, namely the branch scanner iirc
<LaserJock> ah
<meoblast001> i'm curious of two questions... what and why
<LaserJock> so most of what people will want will be open-sourced
<wgrant> ajmitch: There will be a version of the scanner available. THe puller and SSH server and importing stuff isn't being released.
<meoblast001> i loathe proprietary software
<wgrant> LaserJock: FSVO people
<ajmitch> wgrant: As I understand it it'll be a fairly basic version
<LaserJock> wgrant: sure
<Hobbsee> oh, way cool.  new ways to unsubscribe people
<meoblast001> yes.. it will be free'd... but won't launchpad.net still run this non-free software?
<LaserJock> meoblast001: I think it will run the open-sourced bits
<Hobbsee> except i can't unsubscribe ~ubuntu-bugs from a bug, for some reason.
<LaserJock> meoblast001: but also the couple bits that aren't being open-sourced
<meoblast001> hmm... i don't like non-free software
<LaserJock> yes, you made that clear
<wgrant> LaserJock: The couple of very very important bits.
<leo_rockway> isn't an opensource ideology to "release early, release often", though?
<SamB> leo_rockway: it's one way of working, yeah
<meoblast001> LaserJock: i still don't know why they wouldn't free it.. the service is free of charge.. they don't make money through it being non-free
<LaserJock> leo_rockway: LP was "released" a long time ago and releases once a month ;-)
<SamB> leo_rockway: Emacs seems to do the exact opposite
<wgrant> meoblast001: They do, actually - they sell services to commercial users.
<leo_rockway> LaserJock: cool, how do I get the source then?
<LaserJock> meoblast001: they do charge companies and stuff
<leo_rockway> SamB: Emacs is not opensource ;-)
<SamB> release late, release rarely
<LaserJock> leo_rockway: you said release, you didn't specify release of what
<leo_rockway> LaserJock: I also said "opensource"
<JontheEchidna> crap, he reactivated
<ajmitch> and we know that launchpad isn't currently open source for the majority of it
<wgrant> JontheEchidna: As I said. He just wanted to get us off him.
 * JontheEchidna nods
<meoblast001> LaserJock: i still don't understand why Canonical can't free those parts of Launchpad... these parts being free won't prevent commercial users from doing their non-free things
<LaserJock> meoblast001: well, Canonical *could* free those parts. They made a business decision to not
<ajmitch> meoblast001: We can't give any more than our opinion on the situation in the same way you can
<LaserJock> it's their code and their prerogative
<wgrant> Hobbsee: If he does it again, leave the bug alone.
<meoblast001> ok...
<wgrant> Hobbsee: No point mailing any more people.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: yeah.  Launchpad is taking ~30 seconds for each turn around anyway, so i dont' want to touch it much
<LaserJock> I'm glad to see how much they're opening up, and wish they'd do more, but well we don't get everything we wish for :-)
<Hobbsee> (browsing via proxy)
<wgrant> Hobbsee: It's not the proxy's fault.
<Hobbsee> i know.  just saying that's why it's taking so long
<Hobbsee> (further travelling distance, and such)
<JontheEchidna> I guess I'll leave it up to you guys then, g'night
<leo_rockway> LaserJock: I understand what you say, but I still think it's a bit hypocritical for one of Canonical's main developments to be nonfree.
<wgrant> JontheEchidna: Did you reopen the question?
<LaserJock> perhaps, I don't know
<JontheEchidna> wgrant: yeah
<LaserJock> I love free software but I still use a lot of non-free stuff
<LaserJock> just the nature of things sometimes
<leo_rockway> LaserJock: I only use free software. I wouldn't use Launchpad even if it were free, though, because I don't need it. But I was curious about the future freeing of the code.
<LaserJock> yeah, so translations, bugs, blueprints should all be free
<wgrant> And Answers.
<LaserJock> it's just soyuz and some code hosting that won't
<wgrant> And Registry/Foundations.
<LaserJock> right, I knew I was missing some
<LaserJock> I'm mostly excited about bugs
<wgrant> But the two bits I use primarily won't be.
<LaserJock> as Malone kicks bugzilla butt
<wgrant> It does
<leo_rockway> is there a roadmap to free those parts in the future? is that being considered?
<ajmitch> not that I've seen
<wgrant> leo_rockway: There are no Canonical employees involved in this discussion.
<wgrant> leo_rockway: But I don't know of any.
<leo_rockway> wgrant: oh, ok. Thanks for the information.
<nhandler> nellery mentioned Bug #380738 on identi.ca. If you look at the table at the top, you will see that the various tasks are assigned to different spoof accounts. These should probably be deactivated.
<ubottu> Bug 380738 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/380738 is private
<wgrant> nhandler: A question has been filed to deal with the bug.
<wgrant> But the accounts are another matter..
<jfroy> I am getting an Internal Server Error trying to see one file in one of my project. Is LP having difficulties, or did I just find a problem?
<mwhudson> jfroy: you probably found a problem
<jfroy> I'll file a bug then.
<pkern> Wow.  Having git imports is certainly cool.  In my case trunk isn't on the master branch, so I somehow question the policy of not importing other branches than master.
<mwhudson> pkern: it's just a walk-before-run thing
<pkern> I mean is vcs-import generally able to manage multiple branches?  Or was it trunk-only with Subversion?  Still git is different and like bzr and you want import different branches.  But sure, if it's on the agenda... (:
<mwhudson> the thing about subversion was that the import tool does not understand svn branches
<mwhudson> so you can't merge between two imports from the same repo at all
<mwhudson> we should switch to bzr-svn and that will make this particular issue go away
<mwhudson> for git, it's strictly a (hopefully temporary) technical limitation
<pkern> mwhudson: Ok, fine. (:
<pkern> On the other hand I wonder if there's something git-bzr'ish so that "upstream" or whoever it's imported can also effectively fetch stuff back.
<mwhudson> you can push from bzr to git
<mwhudson> (or dpush)
<pkern> mwhudson: With such a repository made by vcs-import?  And it would require access to the upstream repo, which is with DVCS not always taken as granted.  (Some people want the git format-patch workflow, others prefer people pushing/pulling directly.)  But that's another interop question that doesn't really affect lp I think (:
<pkern> mwhudson: Should I file a bug on the "different branch" thing, which looked like policy on the blog post but is mainly a technical limitation?
<jelmer> pkern, one of the things that's also should be happening soon is having "bzr send" against a git:// URL use the git format-patch format
<mwhudson> pkern: yeah, filing a bug would be good
<pkern> mwhudson: I filed it against launchpad-code, I hope that wasn't completely off.  380871 it is.
<mwhudson> pkern: that's right, thanks
<jml> mwhudson: can you please review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/timidity/trunk
<jml> mwhudson: I've done _all_ the others :)
<mwhudson> jml: woo
<jml> mwhudson: did you see bug 380871?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380871 in launchpad-code "Allow imports of non-master branches when pulling from git repositories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380871
 * pkern giggles
<mwhudson> jml: i told pkern to file it
<pkern> jml: see backlog (:
<jml> oh, right
<jml> mwhudson: in that case, maybe I just wanted to chat with you in person :)
<alexharrington> Anyone know why downloads are broken from the release page? I posted a Q in Answers a couple of hours ago but nothing yet.
<Ursinha> alexharrington, hi, there's a bug about it
 * Ursinha searches
<Ursinha> alexharrington, see if your problem is bug 378740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378740 in launchpad-registry "Invalid download link in milestone/release context" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378740
<Ursinha> please
<Ursinha> do you have the Q link?
<jpds> Ursinha: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/72417
 * Ursinha looks
<Ursinha> ouch
<Ursinha> indeed the same bug
<Ursinha> I'll link them
 * wgrant wonders why that isn't Critical
<alexharrington> Ursinha: Thanks.
<alexharrington> I had a quick search but didn't hit on that bug
<Ursinha> alexharrington, sorry about that
<alexharrington> np
<alexharrington> we're so pleased with lp that the odd glitch like this isn't a big deal
<alexharrington> for us at least
<Ursinha> alexharrington, glad to hear :)
<daniel_ki> hi
<daniel_ki> Could someone have a look at the launchpad-users mail about PPA buildd cache corruption?
<daniel_ki> I think it's pretty serious
<daniel_ki> and the affected PPAs will probably require admin intervention to get rid of the corrupted cache
<wgrant> daniel_ki: The incremental diff isn't actually used for anything... what in the build log suggests that?
<daniel_ki> wgrant: fact is that the packages are corrupted
<wgrant> How did you build it that you were able to get the fixed binaries?
<daniel_ki> let me look at the logs
<wgrant> I'm pretty sure there's actually a problem with the uploaded packages.
<daniel_ki> I thought so too
<daniel_ki> at first
<daniel_ki> the diff may not be used for anything
<daniel_ki> but perhaps it is generated from the buildd diff?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> It's generated using plain old debdiff by a cronjob.
<wgrant> How can I tell if this patch has been applied or not?
<daniel_ki> look at /usr/share/anjuta/GBF/Generic.pm
<daniel_ki> er, General.pm
<daniel_ki> sub canonicalize_name
<daniel_ki> the correct version uses an s'''g expression
<daniel_ki> the old one tr/
<daniel_ki> if I build the package without any changes on my own machine, it produces correct binaries
<daniel_ki> and the diff shouldn't be different either, right?
<daniel_ki> whatever the diff is generated from, it's corrupted
<wgrant> daniel_ki: How did you build the package?
<daniel_ki> debuild
<daniel_ki> not in a pbuilder, if that's what you mean, but I'm pretty sure that'll give the same result
<daniel_ki> RUN: /usr/share/launchpad-buildd/slavebin/unpack-chroot ['unpack-chroot', '1038085-2269071', '/home/buildd/filecache-default/4b9960bada5b7c9083148f0a57950dc7a83f34b7']
<daniel_ki> it's definitely caching something here
<wgrant> That's the chroot.
<wgrant> Not the package.
<daniel_ki> ok, then the chroot is reused but corrupted
<SteveA> who is on CHR today?
<daniel_ki> the binary packages are broken, not the source ones
<wgrant> SteveA: THere's been no CHR for the past 1.5 weeks.
<SteveA> that sucks
<SteveA> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> daniel_ki: The chroot isn't going to break that. The chroot is used for building all of Ubuntu.
<wgrant> If it's corrupted, we have much bigger problems.
<daniel_ki> ok, I don't know how Launchpad works
<daniel_ki> but I think the symptoms indicate that something has been corrupted on the LP side
<daniel_ki> last deb revision + incremental diff == orig source + normal source diff.gz
<daniel_ki> right?
<daniel_ki> if you apply the diffs manually, you will see that the tree ends up very different from what it should be
<wgrant> daniel_ki: Sorry, my connection is pretty borked... let's look at those diffs.
<daniel_ki> ok, cool
<wgrant> daniel_ki: Several disconnections later, I have noticed that one of the copies of General.pm in the source uses s''', the other tr//
<det> Is it possible for a PPA to depend on backports only for 1 distro ?
<daniel_ki> wgrant: there is more than one copy?
<wgrant> det: One distro series? No.
<wgrant> det: Why? debhelper 7 in Hardy?
<det> wgrant, yes :-)
<daniel_ki> wgrant: or did you hit the removed patch in the diff?
<daniel_ki> ah wait, I see it now
<daniel_ki> that makes it even more odd
<det> If there is an easy way to copy the source package for debhelper7/hardy, that would work just as well.
<wgrant> det: Go to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=debhelper&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=hardy.
<wgrant> det: there you can find debhelper and copy it to your PPA.
<wgrant> Then drop the backports dep.
<wgrant> daniel_ki: What removed patch?
<wgrant> daniel_ki: There are definitely two copies in the extracted Debian source package.
<daniel_ki> wgrant: it was previously a Debian patch, but the fix got merged upstream and the Debian patch was dropped
<det> wgrant, Thanks, I didnt know primary archive was a target for copy now
<daniel_ki> wgrant: yes, I see that now
<wgrant> det: It's not linked from anywhere :/
<daniel_ki> that means it could be a race condition during install, if both are installed to the same location
<wgrant> Possibly.
<wgrant> But the package is broken, not Launchpad.
<daniel_ki> ok, you're probably right, although I still don't understand why the diffs wouldn't yield the same result
<wgrant> I'm looking at that now.
<det> wgrant, i386 only :(
<wgrant> det: That's a bit misleading; it's actually architecture-independent, so was only built on one arch. But it's published on all.
<wgrant> det: So, don't worry.
<det> wgrant, in my ppa, it claims to be only building on i386, I will wait 5 min to see if it is actually published on all
<wgrant> det: I would have copied the binaries too.
<wgrant> But it shouldn't matter much.
<wgrant> It will be published on all.
<wgrant> daniel_ki: the diff matches for me...
<daniel_ki> huh?
 * daniel_ki tries again
<wgrant> I extracted 2:2.26.1.0-1ubuntu0~ppa2, applied the 2:2.26.1.0-1ubuntu0~ppa2 to 2:2.26.2.0-1ubuntu0~ppa1 diff, and diffed that result against an extracted 2:2.26.2.0-1ubuntu0~ppa1. The resultant diff was empty.
<daniel_ki> wgrant: shit, you are right
<daniel_ki> I feel stupid now
 * wgrant is just glad Soyuz isn't *that* buggy.
<daniel_ki> so basically only a difference in behavior of the PPA vs. my machine, but the package is broken so all bets are off
<daniel_ki> sorry for the trouble
<wgrant> It seems that way.
<daniel_ki> well, actually it's an upstream bug
<wgrant> No trouble.
<wgrant> You or I might want to reply to the email on launchpad-users, to stop more people looking and getting confused.
<daniel_ki> yes, I was just about to
<daniel_ki> ok, sent
<daniel_ki> now I only need to find out what exactly is causing this :)
<daniel_ki> but thanks a lot for your help
<wgrant> daniel_ki: No problem.
<daniel_ki> by the way, I'm getting boxbe spam from michaelantoniocanganelli@gmail.com every time I post to the list
<wgrant> I got that a week or so ago, too.
<wgrant> It's not really spam
<daniel_ki> it is not intended to be spam
<wgrant> Just a braindead implementation of a flawed idea.
<daniel_ki> indeed
<daniel_ki> it ends up being spam
<daniel_ki> and the guy probably doesn't even see my reply asking him to unsubscribe or turn of this email overload retaliation scheme
<wgrant> Or at least correct the scheme, as sending it to the address in the From field makes little sense.
<daniel_ki> well, we're probably lucky that it isn't sent to the list :)
<daniel_ki> that would be fun
<daniel_ki> infinite loop
<det> I asked launchpad to rebuild a package after satisfying its depenedencies and it has gone from 14 minutes estimated start time to 4 hours after nearly 2 hours in the queue >:|
<wgrant> det: That's because retries are currently prioritised below other builds.
<det> This is annoying, I might as well upload a new package with a bumped version.
<wgrant> It is, yes. That scoring isn't something I agree with.
<wgrant> But I need to go to bed.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: it does make sense, though
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Slightly.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: in the case of a, shall we say, incompetent person, uploading something that will forever fail to build, but who keeps retrying it in the hope that it will
<wgrant> Hobbsee: They can almost as easily keep uploading new versions.
<Hobbsee> det: if you give me a link to it, i can prod it for you
<wgrant> Oh, true! Superpowers you have.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: there is that.  At some point, one needs to hunt them down with a cluebat
<Hobbsee> yay, superpowers
<det> Hobbsee, https://edge.launchpad.net/~spring/+archive/ppa/+build/1046219
<det> Thanks
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i was thinking of the case where they think it's LP's fault, as it works on their machine
<Hobbsee> ie, for something that requires cpan modules, or something
<det> If your ppa is using a disproportionate amount of resources of the course of XXX, then I can understand scoring lower
<Hobbsee> det: prodded.
<det> Thanks again
<wgrant> Hobbsee: In the current case they can upload lots. Then you have to cluebat them. But everybody else is disadvantaged because their retries take ages.
<Hobbsee> that's true
<Hobbsee> and you're welcome
<wgrant> In the alternate possibility, they can retry lots. You then still just have to cluebat them, but nobody else is disadvantaged.
<alkisg> Hi, I'm probably missing something trivial, but could someone please have a look at https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/ppa and see why my team's PPA isn't signed? It's been 6 hours since putting packages there, I supposed an openpgp key should have been generated by now?
<wgrant> Anyway, goodnight!
<wgrant> alkisg: You didn't happen to upload all of those packages within around half an hour of creating the PPA, did you?
<alkisg> I think so, yes
<wgrant> Hm.
<alkisg> (just copied them from other PPAs)
<wgrant> That's not the usual problem, actually.
<wgrant> Your PPA doesn't have a key at all.
<wgrant> Maybe something broke in the rollout...
<alkisg> The owner wasn't an Ubuntero at the time he created the team and the PPA, could that be the cause?
<wgrant> Maybe bigjools knows.
<alkisg> He did sign the code of conduct later on...
 * bigjools is at UDS but can check later
<alkisg> Thanks bigjools, I'll be around.
<alkisg> Thanks wgrant, goodnight
<bigjools> okidoki
<det> i386/lpia builds completed fine
<det> and the build you prodded says that debhelper >= 6.XX isnt available even though 7 has been in the repo for some hours
<det> Oh, debhelper 7 is pending publication
<Hobbsee> that'd do ti
<det> completed 2 hours ago, though
<det> and the deb is in the pool
<stani> is there a way to delete blueprints?
<andrea-bs> stani, no, but you can retarget it to the 'NULL' project
<andrea-bs> https://launchpad.net/null
<stani> andrea-bs: thanks!
 * alkisg kindly reminds bigjools to take a look at my https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/ppa 's missing key if he has time now. :)
<bigjools> sure, I have a few minutes
<bigjools> alkisg: when did you create it?
<alkisg> The PPA? about 9 hours ago
<alkisg> Things that I think could have caused the problem are: (1) the team owner wasn't an Ubuntero when he created the team and the PPA, he became one later on
<alkisg> and (2) I didn't upload anything to the PPA, I just copied packages from other PPAs
<bigjools> you need to be an Ubuntero to make a PPA
<bigjools> ah, (2) might have caused it
<alkisg> He told me that launchpad didn't ask him to become an Ubuntero to create the PPA
<bigjools> hmmm how odd
<alkisg> ...and I told him later on to become one, just in case...
<bigjools> can you try uploading something to see if it kicks off the key generation?
<alkisg> OK, I'll try
 * alkisg tries to find his notes... :-X
<bigjools> alkisg: if it doesn't, please file a Question on https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz explaining the sequence of events and we can check it in more detail.
<alkisg> Thank you bigjools, will do.
<bigjools> welcome
<cody-somerville> Can someone take a look at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/live-helper/trunk ? Its failing to import.
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: one for jelmer
<savvas> is there a way to make bzr code branches private?
<cody-somerville> savvas, Yes. See http://blog.launchpad.net/?p=551
<savvas> thanks but I wasn't looking for a commercial solution, the license is (or is going to be) GFDL of some rst python tutorials in greek - we're making python classes and we wouldn't want to provide the answers this soon :)
<cody-somerville> savvas, Unfortunately, private branches are only available to commercial clients of launchpad.
<savvas> ok
<cody-somerville> mwhudson, who?
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: the author of bzr-git
<Laney> is anyone able to update  lp:~vcs-imports/banshee/debian-packaging  to point to git://git.debian.org/pkg-cli-apps/packages/banshee.git ?
<Ursinha> Laney, the old import is a git one? asking without looking :)
<Laney> no
<Laney> svn
<Ursinha> Laney, hmm, I don't know if that's possible, we'll have to ask abentley or rockstar or jml or mwhudson
 * Ursinha runs after highlighting all code team
<Laney> har de har
<Laney> I could just do a new one
 * rockstar looks up
<rockstar> Laney, you'll have to create a new import.  We can't just cut over.
<abentley> rockstar: It's an invalid import, so presumably yes.
<Laney> ok
<rockstar> abentley, I'm 90% sure we can't switch VCS types in the UI.
 * rockstar looks.
<abentley> rockstar: Oh, probably.
<Noldorin> hello. i'm trying to register a new branch, but i want to do so under the location of the project
<Noldorin> i.e. ~noldorin/darwindotnet/<name> instead of darwindotnet/<name>
<Noldorin> launchpad doesn't seem to be letting me.
#launchpad 2009-05-28
<rockstar> No
<rockstar> Er, looks like he left
<wgrant> he did, yes.
<wgrant> They have a habit of doing that a couple of minutes before I attempt to answer.
<rockstar> wgrant, yeah, kinda makes you wonder if they really wanted an answer.  :)
<ibuclaw> hi, I'd like to report some spam on launchpad I got through the mail just now.
<ibuclaw> link is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/141418/comments/68
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 141418 in kde4libs "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Fix released]
<vadi2> What can cause a "./configure: Permission denied" error while building a package? The configure script is just owned by the user when the package was uploaded...
<wgrant> vadi2: Is it executable?
<vadi2> no :/
<vadi2> going to try with that on
<vadi2> heh. the animated build icons are nice.
<jml> Ursinha: what now?
<bfiller> any LOSA's online who can help me increase the size of a PPA?
<maxb> bfiller: It's the middle of UDS week... people are likely to be in short supply - you'd be better off filing a question
<maxb> https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+addquestion
<kirkland> can someone approve the request for a 'byobu' mailing list?
<Ursinha> herb, are you around?
<Ursinha> we need some loggerhead poking..
<mwhudson> kirkland: if ff un-greys, yes
<mwhudson> Ursinha: i can do that
<Ursinha> mwhudson, thanks :)
<bigjools> kikland: done
<kirkland> mwhudson: heh, thx
<mwhudson> kirkland: done
<bigjools> *kirkland* that is
<kirkland> mwhudson: rock on!
<Ursinha> bigjools, you should try tab key
<kirkland> bigjools: cheers, man
<bigjools> Ursinha: shut up flu-woman!
<Ursinha> lol
 * bigjools thinks about moving to a different couch
<Ursinha> bigjools, you're done already
<wgrant> How completely has the flu taken over UDS so far?
<Ursinha> wgrant, almost took all over
<mwhudson> oh
<bigjools> do hangovers count?
<jblount_> wgrant: Looking around the room, it's taken over almost everyone :)
<mwhudson> i think bigjools beat me to it
 * mwhudson goes to attack codebounce
<bigjools> mwhudson: yes I did :0
<mwhudson> it doesn't seem to be particularly devastating, it's not keeping people away from the event
<wgrant> Only a few people got it really badly last time.
<mwhudson> but lots of people are snuffling
<Ursinha> well, no one dies, so that's good
<wgrant> mwhudson: Thanks - I ran into its 502ness a couple of hours ago.
<wgrant> A good start, yes.
<mwhudson> wgrant: hours?
<Ursinha> *died
<wgrant> mwhudson: Yes.
<mwhudson> sigh
<jblount_> Zombie hackers
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<mwhudson> yay deadlocks
<wgrant> mwhudson: It was definitely broken exactly two hours ago, but I'm not sure how long before.
<mwhudson> it's bounced
<wgrant> Great.
<wgrant> I hadn't seen it die for quite a while.
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> it's a different way of dying
<mwhudson> it used to slowly consume all memory in the box and then swap to death
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> What now?
<mwhudson> now it deadlocks
<mwhudson> in logging, of all places
<wgrant> Haha.
<wgrant> Nice, nice...
<wgrant> How much of ~launchpad is at UDS?
<mwhudson> not sure
<mwhudson> half?
<wgrant> Ah.
<poolie> bigjools: you asked me something last night about a ppa bug?
<poolie> hello wgrant
<wgrant> Hi poolie.
<bigjools> poolie: your bug about the duplicate PPAs on the +ppas page didn't make it clear which part of the page, but I guess it's the top 5 listing?
<poolie> bug 380981?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380981 in soyuz "PPA list doesn't distinguish different per-person PPAs" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380981
<poolie> oh huh
<poolie> what i actually meant was https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=
<bigjools> poolie: ah right, yes I'll fix that, thanks for filing the bug
<poolie> it's not a big deal
<poolie> i think seeing all the recent uploads might be more exciting as a way to show how much it's being used
<poolie> which was the other bug
<poolie> showing recent 5 shows some stuff is happening
<bigjools> yeah that would be quite nice too
<poolie> having thousands of users and packages is really pretty impressive but it's not very obvious to someone visiting launchpad.net that this is true
<wgrant> Soyuz has no site root to show things off.
<bigjools> that might change :)
<wgrant> The only place it can show off is under that obscure PPAs tab on the distro page.
<wgrant> Might it?
<poolie> so under the search box on the launchpad.net home page, there are counts of some objects
<poolie> it would be nice to have "12345 packages" and link that to this list
<bigjools> we were thinking of having a packages tab. nothing definite though
<poolie> +1
<poolie> you can be puce :)
<wgrant> bigjools: I thought you could do that, but then what do you do for packages?
<bigjools> it was beuno's idea in fact
<wgrant> Actually, I guess it's no different than what you have to do on branches.
<wgrant> You do need to solve the project<->packages link finding problem fairly urgently, and that sounds like a good way to do it.
<beuno> well
<beuno> the reason OI've backed off of a pacakges tab
 * bigjools hides
<beuno> is that you have bugs for packages
<beuno> so you would be on 2 tabs at the same time
<beuno> not sure what to do there
<beuno> I welcome ideas  :)
<wgrant> beuno: Right, that was my concern I mentioned badly above.
<wgrant> Although most packages don't have bugs (only distribution ones)
<poolie> beuno, well, we're still a bit schizo abotu whether the tabs take you to different aspects of the sameobject, or different apps, or up a level etc
<poolie> though generally clearer now
<poolie> also it's weird to use the word "apps" when the point is to be tightly integrated
<poolie> a bit like the 80s/90s office suitething
<wgrant> They're not "apps" any more, are they?
<wgrant> They were facets for a while.
<wgrant> Then I think that got replaced with apps.
<wgrant> And now they're nothing.
<poolie> the other big thing is that i really think there should be something for downloads
<poolie> i strongly suspect people click Code looking for them
<wgrant> Right.
<poolie> we could test this i guess
<beuno> poolie, I have a plan for that
<wgrant> Which is why Code might be going back to Branches.
<poolie> s/test/usertest
<beuno> sent to the list, buigs filed, etc
<poolie> to rename it?
<wgrant> How do I go to downloads now? I've never clicked there.
<poolie> or regarding downloads?
<beuno> yes
<beuno> to Branches
<beuno> I think
<wgrant> Do I have to hunt in the series listing for a release?
<beuno> and downloads
<beuno> well
<poolie> wgrant: let's test it!
<poolie> try!
<beuno> you saw the mock up
 * wgrant will be glad when discussion moves to a public mailing list.
<poolie> i did, and it was nice
<wgrant> So, as I have a bit of knowledge of how Launchpad downloads work, I can make an educated guess as to where to find them.
<beuno> wgrant, I will expose them very prominently on the project page
<beuno> VERY
<wgrant> The section in which I have to find them isn't even labeled 'Releases'
<poolie> wgrant: did you actually find them?
<wgrant> poolie: I did, although the download links are broken due to that bug.
<wgrant> beuno: I'm going to have to be able to set the current release somehow. I don't think that's possible now.
<wgrant> Because if you just show them in date order, there will be pre-releases of the development series shown first.
<beuno> wgrant, the latest one?
<wgrant> Which is very much not right.
<beuno> why not?
<wgrant> Even excluding development/experimental series won't work, as I'll have RCs of point releases.
<wgrant> I don't want my users to see an alpha of my development series as the most prominent release link!
<poolie> yes i have a bug about grouping by release
<beuno> true
<poolie> but you're right that just ordering by date may not be enough
<beuno> we can add a flag
<wgrant> That might work.
<wgrant> But I don't think so.
<poolie> possibly you want to classify releases somehow
<wgrant> I'm going to want to do a security release on top of 1.0 (1.1), after I release 2.0.
<wgrant> Or distros will get angry at me.
<wgrant> But end users want 2.0, not 1.1.
<poolie> yeah
<poolie> but should 2.0alpha1 come ahead of 1.1? arguable
<wgrant> This is complicated.
<wgrant> You need ordering of series, hiding of some releases based on almost arbitrary criteria...
<wgrant> And even then I'm sure there will be cases that don't fit.
<wgrant> OK, I really can't work this out. I know there are working download links on /project/+download, but I cannot find a link to it anywhere.
<wgrant> (this wouldn't be so important if bug #378740 was fixed... it seems it should be Critical)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378740 in launchpad-registry "Invalid download link in milestone/release context" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378740
 * jpds pushes bigjools towards bug #285003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285003 in soyuz "Launchpad API should enable build information changes" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285003
<A4Tech> Hi, is there is a channel dedicated to the topic of how to compile packages?
<pkern> Why aren't the binaries on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/linux/2.6.30-7.8 not published yet?
<pkern> Oh, stuck in NEW, nevermind.
<LarstiQ> hmmm
<LarstiQ> packages I built for a beta ppa have been copied to the release PPA, too early. Can I see why that happened? (or, who did that?)
<noodles775> LarstiQ: Unfortunately when you look at the page for your release PPA and open one of the packages there, you'll see where it was copied from...
<noodles775> but you already know that :/
<LarstiQ> yeah, to the one where I uploaded it to :)
<noodles775> When it was published is the only other bit of info that might help...
<noodles775> bigjools: ^^^
<LarstiQ> right, 13 hours ago.
<LarstiQ> I can make a guess. I'll just delete the package for now
<bigjools> we don't store who copied it, we should probably do that
<LarstiQ> it's not a substitute for communication of course, but it makes it easier to know who to talk to :)
<pkern> bigjools: No logs?
<bigjools> pkern: unfortunately not, I think we only log the user if something OOPSes (ironically)
<mrevell> andrea-bs: thanks for the typo fix!
<andrea-bs> mrevell, thank you for the screencast :)
<mrevell> :)
<poolie> jml, mwh, is it just me or is code.edge.launchpad.net again dropping ssh connections rather than rejecting them?
<poolie> or maybe not me, but the network here
<pmatulis> how come i'm not allowed on code.launchpad.net ?
<vadi2> I'm having difficulty finding how to add a new download for my project
<vadi2> where is one supposed to add it?
<joey> pmatulis, you should be able to access it?
<joey> vadi2, https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads
<vadi2> or even better, how can I make a release. this has gotten to be awfully confusing.
<pmatulis> joey: not sure if that's a question or a statement
<vadi2> mhm
<joey> pmatulis, yes it should work. What sort of reaction are you getting?
<vadi2> I got a series, and a milestone
<pmatulis> joey: it says "Not allowed here"
<pmatulis> joey: https://code.launchpad.net/
<joey> pmatulis, hmm works for me....
<joey> that's odd
<joey> let me log out and try it
<vadi2> alright, got it.
<joey> pmatulis, works both ways. Try clearing your cache.
<pmatulis> joey: still doesn't work after clearing my FF cache
<joey> pmatulis, hmm. Bad cookie is the only other thing I can think of
<joey> pmatulis, do you get any sort of OOPS id?
<pmatulis> joey: no
<joey> pmatulis, can you pastebin the contents of the error or send me a screenshot? joey@canonical.com
<pmatulis> joey: yes
<pmatulis> joey: got a little fire that needs stomping, i need to contact someone at uds, is there an irc channel?
<joey> pmatulis, dunno. I'm not at UDS....which is why I'm actually on #launchpad ;-)
<pmatulis> joey: ok
<joey> pmatulis, it depends on who you need to contact I guess :-)
<joey> pmatulis, you can always resort to mobile numbers on the directory.
<pmatulis> joey: yeah
<dblunt_> is the launchpad platform offered standalone (either software or SaaS) if i wanted to use it to host a distinct set of projects and users?
<joey> dblunt_, please email that question to feedback@launchpad.net
<dblunt_> already done - yesterday - i'm just impatient for a response.  if that's the only way i can get an answer then i will wait.
<joey> dblunt_, the short answer is. No.
<dblunt_> thanks much.
<joey> dblunt_, there's a longer answer :-)
<dblunt_> okay, will wait for the internal communication.
<pmatulis> joey: email sent
<joey> thank pmatulis.  herb is looking at the health of the servers now...  I've had other reports of time-outs.  I don't think they are related but that's why we have herb. :-)
<pmatulis> joey: ok
<joey> wow pmatulis, you weren't kidding were you
<pmatulis> joey: no, but what were you expecting?
<joey> pmatulis, something a little easier :-)  I'll get back to you on this.
<pmatulis> joey: heh, ok
<joey> pmatulis, do you know which project you want to go to? I can get you a direct link to the code and see if that works for you
<pmatulis> joey: this came about b/c of matthew's utube video on sparklines, just wanted to check that out, so any project should do
<joey> pmatulis, are you able to get to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/bzr-gtk  ?
<pmatulis> joey: yes
<joey> pmatulis,  great. Can you get to https://code.edge.launchpad.net  ?
<pmatulis> joey: maybe cookie problem?  i see i have one called 'lp' and one called 'edge'
<joey> rockstar, conversation above :-)
<pmatulis> joey: no, that failed like before
<joey> ok. rockstar let me know that there was a privacy issue with the cloud at one point.
<joey> seems like you can access everything but the front page
<pmatulis> oh well
<joey> I'm hoping that rockstar will tell me it's either fixed and not committed or we need to open a new bug
<rockstar> joey, well, I'd say open a new bug.  If it's not committed yet, then we at least get to close a bug easily.
<rockstar> joey, closing fixed bugs is easier than fixing non-existent bugs.
<joey> ok.  pmatulis do you have time to file that and attach your screenshot?
<vadi2> Hi. My download here is giving a 404 for some reason: https://launchpad.net/giftwrap/0.1x/0.10
<joey> hey bac, how long does it take for a file upload to be stored in the librarian and available for download? I thought it was immediate? vadi2 seems to have an issue with https://edge.launchpad.net/giftwrap/0.1x/0.10
<gianmt_> guys does launchpad offer tarballs hosting now?
<joey> gianmt_, in the sense that you can push up a tarball as a file download, yes.
<joey> gianmt_, https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads
<vadi2> been so for a while, but it's broke on me atm
<vadi2> (also hard to figure out! make a series, release, and then inside it add a download :()
<joey> sinzui, improvement ideas. :-)  ^^
<A4Tech> Friends, I am unable to compile the package, where can I contact for help?
<vadi2> On a PPA?
<A4Tech> yes
<gianmt_> joey, thanks
<vadi2> you can ask here then
<sinzui> vadi2: joey: these are open bugs we hope to fix this release and in the next three releases.
<vadi2> good stuff.
<joey> A4Tech, Have you seen the help pages? https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging
<gianmt_> joey, as for improvement ideas, mass bug editing (change status) would be a good idea
<joey> nifty, thanks sinzui.  I suspected you had something (well, several somethings) up your sleeve. :-)
<joey> gianmt_, oh that's coming :-)
<sinzui> vadi2: joey: Most of these issues are tackled in the 3.0 UI. We will be landing some enhancements before then.
<A4Tech> I have on the local machine-compiled packages, I have a file change. I try to do dput-f gtea gtea_0.3-0ubuntu1_source.changes but it is a letter
<vadi2> sinzui: okay
<A4Tech> _SetupBidi('source'); ppa gtea that is not created, but how so? I have created it, and in my profile, it is
<A4Tech> _SetupBidi('source'); -- oops
<A4Tech> vadi2: Do you have any ideas my problem?
<gianmt_> joey, cool, I hope with an option "do not send emails" :)
<vadi2> It seems that uploading project icons is broken too. It doesn't set them.
<A4Tech> vadi2: Do you have any ideas my problem?
<vadi2> no, sorry
<A4Tech> (
<wgrant> joey: There's a bug (introduced in 2.2.5) that releases have broken file download links.
<wgrant> joey: But the ones at /project/+download work.
<sluukkonen> hi, is ppa.launchpad.net ftpd down? I'm getting [Errno 111] Connection refused with dput. (with nc or ftp too)
<sluukkonen> oh lol, _now_ it started working
<cprov> sluukkonen: it was, just fixed.
<sluukkonen> yeh.
<sluukkonen> thanks anyway
<joey> wgrant, interesting thanks. Filed I guess then? I'll have someone look at it tomorrow then
<wgrant> joey: It is. Bug #378740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378740 in launchpad-registry "Invalid download link in milestone/release context" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378740
<joey> super thanks wgrant
<satirik> anyone here could review my translation file on launchpad ?
<satirik2> anyone can tell me when people are not idle in this channel ?
#launchpad 2009-05-29
<nags> is there a way to find the # of downloads through bzr is done from launchpad ?
<nags> I have hosted a project in launchpad
<nags> and I'm / my company (VMware) is interested in knowing the # of downloads
<nags> can some one suggest me, how I can get these details ?
<persia> nags, That information is traditionally not published.  You might be able to get it by asking a question, but it may be more complicated than that.
<nags> persia, ah ! nice :)
<nags> persia, whom should I ping ?
<persia> My apologies: I wasn't entirely clear.  The question should be posted at answers.launchpad.net
<satirik2> anyone here could review my translation file on launchpad pls ? i uploaded it 2weeks ago
<nags> persia, ah ! okay :)
<Ahmuck> is there a way to search bug reports on launchpad?  to keep from reporting the same bug?
<sayakb> ubuntu brainstorm is out of space
<sayakb> Warning: pg_query() [function.pg-query]: Query failed: ERROR: could not extend relation 1663/26432/27292: No space left on device HINT: Check free disk space. in /srv/drupal-qa-tracker/www/includes/database.pgsql.inc on line 125
<mrooney> Anyone know why attempting to visit "My Pages" on the ubuntu wiki takes me to a 404 on Launchpad? (https://edge.launchpad.net/~%22mrooney%22?action=MyPages)
<mrooney> Sure is mysterious!
<jmarsden> mrooney: If you remove the quotation marks it should work better?
<mrooney> jmarsden: well, that takes me to my LP page, but I am wondering if it is a bug that the wiki takes me there at all from the "More actions" menu. I guess I should find their IRC channel or something
<jmarsden> OK, I get the same thing for me/my wiki page.  I'd suspect that menu item needs adjusting in the wiki.
<mrooney> jmarsden: you wouldn't happen to know who to ping for that, would you?
<jmarsden> mrooney: I'm afraid not; I've created a few pages on the wiki but never had to report bugs about it.
<mrooney> jmarsden: okay, well thanks for confirming it :)
<jmarsden> Sure, no problem :)
<rowinggolfer> help.
<rowinggolfer> Committed revision 99.
<rowinggolfer> |  0/0                                                                         ^bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.TooManyConcurrentRequests: The medium '<bzrlib.smart.medium.SmartSSHClientMedium object at 0x20bf310>' has reached its concurrent request limit. Be sure to finish_writing and finish_reading on the currently open request.
<rowinggolfer> now it's locked.
<rowinggolfer> how to I free it so I can do a push?
<rowinggolfer> so to re-phrase my panicky question above.
<rowinggolfer> I am getting this ERROR: Permission denied: "/~rowinggolfer/rowinggolfer/trunk"
<rowinggolfer> how do I resolve this?
<noodles775> rowinggolfer: it might be worth asking on #bzr... not sure myself...
<rowinggolfer> noodles775: I've tried a break-lock... with no joy.
<rowinggolfer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/183497/
<maxb> Can I not only deactivate a GPG key, but actually remove it?
<maxb> I want to move my automated daily builds ppa upload key from my main LP account to a separate one which only has privileges on the ppa concerned
<bigjools> jpds: did you discover source_package_version on the source publication object?
<nicoInattendu> Hi I have some troubles with rosetta on launchpad. I work on project luciole, I choose the 'automatic impirt template files'. but I have the incoorect template , the template is the template of myrtille, a previos prjoject I was working on.
 * henninge looks at nicoInattendu's project
<nicoInattendu> Perhaps I made som confusing stuff between the project. I hust request for a new template upload.
<henninge> nicoInattendu: you have two pot files in your po directory
<henninge> that is one two many
<henninge> one *too* many
<henninge> nicoInattendu: messages.pot is ignored because no translation domain can be derived from it.
<henninge> nicoInattendu: luciole.pot is the one that was probably imported and that gave the template its name
<nicoInattendu> Ok thanks I make a bad operaion with this messages.pot i go to remove it
<henninge> nicoInattendu: I don't see myrtille, though.
<henninge> nicoInattendu: I was looking at trunk
<nicoInattendu> The messages.pot in trunk  seems to be used in rosseta ( i.e. ref to myrtille)  instead of luciole.pot
<henninge> nicoInattendu: hm ...
<henninge> nicoInattendu: btw, what is   	 template_luciole/luciole.pot in the import queue?
<jpds> bigjools: Yes, it seems that it was already implemented in one of our launchpadlib glue stuff modules.
<nicoInattendu> I just request it right now in import queue.
<henninge> nicoInattendu: you shouldn't mix automatic bzr uploads and manual uploads.
<jpds> bigjools: Still have to work on implementing it in the buildd script.
<nicoInattendu> I was a almost desperate action when I saw that i have the wrong templates in rosetta
<nicoInattendu> I go to fix it now.
<henninge> nicoInattendu: ok, ping me when you need more help
<nicoInattendu> Thanks for help
<nicoInattendu> I have a license question. The luciole software is dev. under GPLv2 license. I have a file _version.py who is generated by bzr version-info. I use this file to dispaly the version in the about window. Thie _version.py need to have GPL and copyright header ? actualy I not make this is the bzr job.
<poolie_> nicoInattendu: um, the file's probably trivial
<poolie_> if you ask me, it's not copyrightable
<poolie_> it's not covered by bzr's licence
<nicoInattendu> poolie_: Ok thanks for the answer I'm agree with this point of view it canno't be copyrightable.
<jelmer> mwhudson, bug 164065
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/164065/+text)
<mwhudson> jelmer: hooray :)
<mwhudson> jelmer: oh heh
<Lumiere> is lp down for anyone else?
<LarstiQ> Lumiere: a bit slow, but I get to launchpad.net/~larstiq
<ripps> Hmm, the ubuntu security team seems pretty active with the ppa builders today
<fbond> Hi.  I thought PPA dependencies would allow one PPA to automatically provide packages from another PPA, but it doesn't look like that's the case.  What do PPA dependencies do, then?
<bigjools> fbond: it's for build/runtime dependencies
<bigjools> users should set up sources.list entries for dependent PPAs
<fbond> bigjools: Oh, okay.
<ripps> fbond: it won't allow users to install packages from their, but your packages will be compiled with them
<fbond> Sure would be neat if users could use a single sources.list entry...
<ripps> fbond: you can copy packages from other ppa's
<fbond> ripps: Yeah, I think I will do that...
 * Lumiere wonders if the redirection to edge or edge was down
<philn> LP down?
<philn> oh no, just slower than usual ;)
<vadi21> are mailing lists team only or can they be set for projects?
<tsimpson> vadi21: team only, but you can have teams with the same names as projects iirc
<vadi21> alright
<hannes__> hey
<hannes__> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ is totally down
<kklimonda> hey, what's going on with launchpad? :)
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> bugs.launchpad.net keeps timing out for me today, any idea what could be the reason?
<joey> kblin, mthaddon just mentioned elsewhere that we're running a bit slow at the moment
<joey> kblin, are you getting an OOPS id?
<det> Hi, I get an error whenever I try to copy binary packages from another repo into mine. It says "(Error ID: OOPS-1245ED407)"
<Imperion> what does "informative" mean for blueprints?
<kklimonda> cprov: Is fixing bug 285205 enough to enable ddebs in PPAs or is there another bug for it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285205 in soyuz "Soyuz needs to be able to process and publish ddebs" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285205
<cprov> kklimonda: we have to deploy the changes on the lp-buildd for start stripping ddebs.
<cprov> kklimonda: it will happen at some point next week.
<kklimonda> cprov: I see, that's great news - thanks :)
<cprov> kklimonda: you are welcome.
<kblin> joey: er, sorry for the lag. no, just plain old "connection timed out while waiting for server" errors in my browser
<ripps> Perhaps someone here can help, because both #ubuntu-motu and #ubuntu-devel have no idea. I'm trying to store the contents of a file in debian as variable during buildtime with pbuilder. I've tried EXTRAVERSION:=$(cat debian/git-version) but I just get "cat: debian/git-version:  No such file or directory"
<ripps> I had this working when the file was stored in .git-version in the source directory, but it stopped working when I moved it to debian/
<maxb> I have a second GPG key in my launchpad account dedicated to *automatic* uploads of nightly builds to a PPA. On reflection, this is unwise, since that key can authenticate to Launchpad for anything, not just the team PPA in question. I'd like to move the key to a second LP account.
<maxb> Can I do this, or will I need to generate a third key?
<maxb> It seems that whilst launchpad can deactivate a key, it can't totally break its association with a LP user account
<rowinggolfer_> odd. but every push I made today created a hung process.
<rowinggolfer_> so I hit ctrl-C.
<rowinggolfer_> tried again.. but of course had to unlock
<rowinggolfer_> then they went fine.
<rowinggolfer_> wierd.
<rowinggolfer_> hopefully, tomorrow is another day ;)
<taxman> hi, is there a way to change the name of the project in the upstream linked bug? For example in Bug #381429 I linked upstream to a bugzilla bug I filed against gnome-terminal, but they moved it there to vte. Can I change the upstream link to link to refer to vte?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381429 in vte "gnome-terminal doesn't handle Unicode complex text rendering" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381429
#launchpad 2009-05-30
<mthaddon> taxman: I think the way to do it would be to mark that bugtask invalid and create a new bugtask for vte
<taxman> oh, that's the only way? And I don't see a way to mark invalid, only a way to mark for manual instead of automatic updating
<taxman> I'm just learning, so I don't know what I can do vs what others can do. Maybe it's different
<mthaddon> I don't think you can delete a bugtask (the term for this reference to where the bug exists) - so if you switch it to manual and then mark it invalid and then create a new bugtask that might be the best way to do it
<mthaddon> I'm no expert myself, but the people who could probably best answer it will be in Barcelona or on their way back from there most likely
<taxman> ok, I'll try that. It would be nice just to be able to change it directly, not delete and recreate it
<taxman> ahh, is that why it's so quiet in here?
<taxman> thanks mthaddon
<mthaddon> yeah, that's why it's so quiet :)
<madmartian> is it possible to completely empty a ppa?
<wgrant> madmartian: Yes... just delete everything.
<wgrant> But why?
<madmartian> wgrant: i decided to completely start again with the packaging
 * madmartian completely screwed it up :)
<wgrant> You can't ever upload an older version again, but you can remove the existing stuff,.
<madmartian> wgrant: so I have to bump the version?
<wgrant> madmartian: Yes. You always should, anyway.
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I remove a PPA ?
<pzico> hola, I noticed some launchpad projects share their downloads on trunk/<versionnumber>/*.tar.gz
<pzico> Where as I thought it's the main development branch
<pzico> so is there some other alternative for publishing packet versions?
<pzico> or shuold I mix it to my development branch
<quadrispro> hi guys, when I try to upload something, I receive this: "Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused"
<quadrispro> anyone could help me?
<quadrispro> I tried to upload to upload.ubuntu.com (via ftp)
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I remove a PPA ?
<savvas> ask for its removal at http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad :)
<nicoInattendu> Hi, The released source code of a software is no more available in launchpad  :'(: indicates not found page. Hereafter The example :  in page here https://launchpad.net/luciole/trunk/0.7.2  (click on link http://launchpad.net/luciole/+milestone/0.7.2/+download/luciole_0.7.2.tar.gz)
<wgrant> nicoInattendu: Known bug; try https://edge.launchpad.net/luciole/+download instead.
<nicoInattendu> Ok thnks
<savvas> bazaar.lp isn't working: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/ubuntu-karmic/files
<RockyRoad> Hi :)
<RockyRoad> Is there a problem with http://bazaar.launchpad.net
<RockyRoad> ?
<RockyRoad> I can't access the code browser
<RockyRoad> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~m-baert/drupal-planet/6.x/revision/24
<RockyRoad> for any project
<RockyRoad> oops ! I just saw \savvas message
<RockyRoad> is somebody working on it ? could it be long ?
<RockyRoad> "Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode. "
<RockyRoad> it persists ...
<wgrant> RockyRoad: It's a weekend, so there would normally be reduced sysadmin response. It's also going to be even lower, and lots of people are flying home from Barcelona at the moment.
<wgrant> s/and/as/
<RockyRoad> thanks for answering wgrant
<RockyRoad> I'll try to do without then
<wgrant> mwhudson: Are you actually there?
<wgrant> codebounce needs kicking.
<mwhudson> ffs
 * wgrant cowers in the corner...
<VK7HSE> sorry but just joined the list, but is there any issues with the builds in LP ???
<mwhudson> wgrant:
<wgrant> VK7HSE: Hmm, what do you mean?
<wgrant> There are lots of buildds missing.
<mwhudson> wgrant: it's fixed
<wgrant> But nothing else seems to be wrong.
<wgrant> mwhudson: Thanks.
<wgrant> RockyRoad, savvas: ^^
<VK7HSE> Oh I uploaded a build of Me TV  a  while back and they are yet to build... https://launchpad.net/~vk7hse/+archive/ppa
<savvas> thanks :)
<wgrant> VK7HSE: See https://launchpad.net/builders. looks like lots of Java is clogging things up.
<VK7HSE> yeah I just remembered to look there just after I hit "enter" !!!
<RockyRoad> wgrant, mwhudson : thanks a million :)
<nhandler> Is there a way (possibly using the LP API) to generate a list of people who have an email address matching a certain regex?
<exarkun> nhandler: I doubt it
<SamB> what, you want to find everyone with a redhat.com email ?
<nhandler> SamB: I was thinking of finding Ubuntu Developers who also have a debian.org email address. But I guess I could go about this another way
<Blaze_Boy> Q : how can i push my code to launchpad .i made a project called vunsy ... registered my ssh public key ... installed olive and initialized a project in my code folder ... then what ?
<Blaze_Boy> any help ?
<LarstiQ> Blaze_Boy: add the files you want, commit them, and then push
<Blaze_Boy> LarstiQ: Commands please
<LarstiQ> Blaze_Boy: `bzr add; bzr st; *review*; bzr commit; bzr push`
<Blaze_Boy> LarstiQ: and do i have to initialize a branch or something like git ?
<LarstiQ> Blaze_Boy: I thought you already did, what did you mean with `initialized a project'?
<Blaze_Boy> LarstiQ: with olive i used the initialize project menu item
<Blaze_Boy> LarstiQ: i'm sorry.. i have just know bazzar system half an hour ago
<exarkun> Blaze_Boy: Perhaps http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/mini-tutorial/index.html would be a good starting place.
<Blaze_Boy> exarkun: thanx
<LarstiQ> Blaze_Boy: I guess that means 'bzr init' then. So no, you've already done that.
<Blaze_Boy> LarstiQ: ok what i have to do then?
<LarstiQ> Blaze_Boy: same things I've already said. I have no clue how Olive presents those actions.
<LarstiQ> Blaze_Boy: but I'd hope finding their equivalents is easy
<Blaze_Boy> LarstiQ: alright thanx
<alefteris> hi all! I uploaded a package into my ppa, and then I realised I had the wrong target distro, deleted the package, changed distro in changelog, rebuilded and uploaded again..
<alefteris> then I get that: The source mypackage - 1.0 is already accepted in ubuntu/karmic and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload.
<alefteris> but my new package is for jaunty. any ideas?
<jmarsden> alefteris: mypackage 1.0-2
<alefteris> hoping to avoid that :)
<jmarsden> alefteris: Deleting packages in PPAs is not intended to let you reuse version numbers... it's usually better to go with the system than to try "clever" approaches, IMO.
<SamB> it still confuses apt-get, etc...
<LarstiQ> it's not perfect though
<mbt> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~alltray-developers/alltray/trunk/revision/55 gets a "Please Try Again" page saying that "there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server"
<loic-m> Is there a way to upload a karmic package to my ppa (and build it for Jaunty) without having to touch the changelog (and debuild not complaining that the sign doesn't match)?
<jmarsden> loic-m: See https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Using%20packages%20from%20other%20distributions ?
<loic-m> jmarsden: I've got .dput.cf configured already, but when I apt-get source the pkg, I don't have any source.changes files to upload to my ppa
<loic-m> jmarsden: and debuild won't produce it if the changelod doesn't match my sig (and even if I could force the process, I'm afraid the ppa would reject them since I haven't signed them)
<jmarsden> dpkg-buildpackage has a -k flag so you can sign with your own key... doesn't it work?
<jmarsden> Or debuild -S -sa -us -uc and then debsign -k    afterwards?
<jmarsden> I've not done what you are trying to do, but I think it should work :)
<loic-m> jmarsden: thanks, I'll try that (and take a note, since I probably will have forgotten that by tomorrow ;) )
<jmarsden> No problem.
<vorian> hola, where do I need to go to request a touch more ppa space?
<jmarsden> vorian: Can you not just make yourself a second one and use that, for an extra GB worth?
<mbt> Who do I ping about Loggerhead not working on LP?  It's been down for at least an hour...
<vorian> jmarsden: nope, it's not for personal use
<vorian> i need it for ~kubuntu-experimental
<jmarsden> vorian: OK.  I think most of the people with the appropriate powers are recovering from or returning from UDS ?
<vorian> that's why I came here to ask.
<vorian> does anyone know for sure?
<wgrant> vorian: Ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<wgrant> jmarsden: Creating a new one is not a solution. That's a workaround which goes against the spirit of the limit! Bad idea.
<vorian> danke wgrant
<beuno> mbt, we can try pinging elmo or spm
<jmarsden> wgrant: Then logically the limit should be set per user rather than per PPA, right?  Is it?
<beuno> but they're likely not awake
<mbt> beuno: Yeah, guessing that everyone was at UDS?
<beuno> mbt, returning from
<wgrant> jmarsden: Probably, but I guess that's hard to implement.
<cyberixae> What determines whether or not a branch has a sparkline?
<cyberixae> All code pages I checked have only one sparkline, and it is always the branch at the top.
<wgrant> cyberixae: Development focus branches have a sparkline.
<cyberixae> thanks
#launchpad 2009-05-31
<reburg> hallo. launchpad won't let me subscribe to bugs. known problem?
<reburg> anyone? beuller?
<wgrant> reburg: Which web browser are you using?
<reburg> firefox; also tried it w/ epiphany to eliminate any addons causing problems
<wgrant> What does it do when you try it?
<reburg> wgrant: Error The following errors were encountered: There was an error in subscribing. Please wait a little and try again.
<reburg> wgrant: in an ajax popup
<wgrant> reburg: Do you have Firebug installed?
<wgrant> Is it all bugs, or just one in particular?
<reburg> wgrant: installed, but not active. and not in epiphany.
<reburg> wgrant: i tried a random second bug, didn't work on that one either
<wgrant> reburg: Enable the Console tab in Firebug, try subscribing again, and see what the actual error is.
<wgrant> (you'll need to look at the response of the AJAX request that is made)
<reburg> wgrant: ok, that'll take me a few minutes. thanks.
<reburg> wgrant: ok, i think my hunch (which i didn't tell you) was correct
<reburg> wgrant: my email address has a + sign in it, the new ajax code doesn't deal well w/ that
<wgrant> reburg: What's the message in the response?
<reburg> wgrant: 400 bad request. "person: "https://bugs.launchpad.net/api/beta/~bsg4 ubuntu052006" is not a valid URI."
<reburg> it's stripping out the + sign and making it a space
<wgrant> Ah, it's that your Launchpad username has a +, right.
<wgrant> (it was probably generated from your email address initially)
<wgrant> File a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<reburg> wgrant: will do. thanks.
<wgrant> You can use the non-AJAX subscribe feature to work around this by either disabling JavaScript, or just adding /+subscribe to the end of the bug URL.
<reburg> wgrant: all done, and subscribed to the bug i wanted. thanks again.
<wgrant> reburg: No problem.
<binarymutant> what's the status on bazaar.launchpad.net?
<binarymutant> I can't see my bazaar branch in LP :(
<mbt> binarymutant: heh, still down, it seems
<binarymutant> actually I found out that I can still push to it, so I'm good :) thanks for the help mbt
<mbt> binarymutant: Yeah, seems the bzr stuff is running, but that loggerhead bit it or something... been that way for a while
<DrSmall> I am getting a "Please try again" error.
<DrSmall> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~drsmall/feedmailer/devel/files
<spm> beuno: codebounce (re)started. was down, fwiw...
<Turl1> hi
<Turl1> I'm getting a really odd issue with a PPA
<Turl1> I added the moovida PPA and their key -> https://launchpad.net/~moovida-packagers/+archive/ppa
<Turl1> but it complains about some packages of the ppa being unsigned!
<Turl1> some - not all
<Turl1> any idea on what might be going on?
<jmarsden> Turl1: That's supposedly impossible (you "can't" upload an unsigned package to a PPA)... maybe ask in #ubuntu-motu?
<jmarsden> Hmmm, I wonder what happens when you move stuff from one PPA to another... could that confuse things?
<Turl1> jmarsden: the packages seem to be copied from another ppa jmarsden, maybe the copy unsigns them?
<jmarsden> Or else they stay signed with the other PPAs key which your system doesn't have... interesting.
<Turl1> I guess it's some kind of obscure bug in PPAs
<Turl1> I added the other ppa's key, no luck jmarsden
<Turl1> I guess I'll have to install them unsigned :/
<jmarsden> Well, you coul download the source packages and build them locally in a chroot (or in a VM) after reading their diff.gz files looking for anything bad, if you are sufficiently paranoid?
<Turl1> I'm not so paranoid :P
<jmarsden> Or download them from the "original" PPA... are they signed there?
<Turl1> I'll try
<Turl1> it's signed heh
<Turl1> this is certainly a launchpad bug
<Turl1> where can I fill one for it?
<jmarsden> https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<Turl1> thanks jmarsden
<Turl1> have to be going!
<jmarsden> No problem.
<salsaman> hi
<salsaman> anyone awake ?
<wgrant> salsaman: Ask your question, and anybody around who knows the answer will hopefully tell you.
<salsaman> well, i cant find the "import" button any more on translate
<salsaman> and yes, i am logged in
<salsaman> https://translations.launchpad.net/lives/trunk/+pots/lives
<salsaman> and i am the template owner
<salsaman> i can download and see the import queue
<salsaman> uhh...that is strange
<salsaman> i found the import tab, but it seems to be specific to a particular language
<salsaman> does that mean i need to import the pot file for each language ?
<salsaman> no wait a minute....that is the import for .po files
<salsaman> sorry
<salsaman> its the import for the .pot file i need
<salsaman> ah now i see the problem
<salsaman> i am logging in as salsaman-gmail
<salsaman> the project is owned by salsaman
<salsaman> doh
<mwhudson> salsaman: you can merge your accounts if you want
<salsaman> how do i do that ?
<mwhudson> good question :)
<jmarsden> https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<mwhudson> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/193
<salsaman> ok, thanks mwhudson
<gnomefreak> when using email to edit/reply to bugs, how do you set a task to incomplete if there is more than one task open?
<gnomefreak> asac: hope you had a nice trip
<savvas> gnomefreak: something like bug #252242 ?:\
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252242 in launchpad-foundations "Can't open release specific tasks via email interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252242
<gnomefreak> savvas: no itts a how to question and you can do it since asac does it.looking at bug to confirm this is related
<gnomefreak> it is same it seems but i thought it was on the document i just cant find it anymore
<gnomefreak> savvas: isnt https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface#Editing%20a%20bug%20that%20affects%20multiple%20contexts enough of an explaintion? at least in regauds of the above bug?
 * gnomefreak going to try it how ever it would be great if the dics showed how to add a package
<savvas> gnomefreak: you added that? thanks, I didn't have a clue how to do it :)
<gnomefreak> s/gics/docs  i added a confirm to bug. I am unable to edit LP docs
<savvas> oh ok hehe
<VK7HSE> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/382148
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 382148 in bzr "bzr: ERROR: exceptions.EOFError: EOF read where object expected " [Undecided,New]
<MTecknology> How do I remove an LP team?
<MTecknology> I guess my 5 years means nothing then
<MTecknology> wrong chan
#launchpad 2010-05-31
<ochosi> hey everyone, i maintain a package in a ppa and i wanted to know whether it's possible to supply changelogs that can be read in the update-manager for that
<ochosi> obviously it doesn't pick up the debian/changelog
<wgrant> ochosi: Not at the moment. update-manager had its side of the support added a little over a month ago, but Launchpad's side isn't done yet.
<ochosi> wgrant, ok thanks for the info, couldn't find it online!
<fta2> are the "copied" packages exposed somewhere in the LP API?
<fta2> (i want to fill up the gaps in my ppa dashboards: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html  http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-security--ppa.html)
<jetienne> q. in ppa builder, ionice are not allowed. how can i automatically detect that from my makefile ?
<jetienne> ok i will use hostname to know if i build on one of my boxes instead :)
<defcon> In the last few days i had enough activity, but karma is dropped since 3 days. whats wrong with it?
<henninge> defcon: Did you read https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma?
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact:  henninge  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<defcon> yes
<henninge> defcon: Has it dropped a lot or just a few points?
<defcon> henninge, a few. round about 100
<henninge> defcon: I'd wait a few more days and see it the trend continues.
<defcon> ok
<vish> hi , regarding the new "expired" status , is it available only when the bug has expired and only for the Bug control members , or for anyone ?
<jetienne> houray i reached buildability of my packages! thanks for the help
<KurtKraut> How often do Launchpad check for new versions at the FTP server where a software is officially released? For instance, https://launchpad.net/mtr/+download
<KurtKraut> The version 0.77 of this software was released today. How often Launchpad checks for new versions?
<apachelogger> how does one create a distribution in launchpad?
<tsimpson> I'm pretty sure you need to file a question and request the LP admins create it for you
<tsimpson> you can't create one yourself
<tsimpson> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<apachelogger> k,thx
<tsimpson> apachelogger: oh, and see https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/22
<apachelogger> tsimpson: makes one wonder why one would want to have it registered as distro to begin with
<tsimpson> yeah
<apachelogger> kiko: ping
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact:  -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact:  -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Nafai> Is there an easy way to see all packages you are subscribed to so I can easily unsubscribe from them?
<lifeless> somewhere under +me, probably
<micahg> Nafai: you/+packagebugs
#launchpad 2010-06-01
<lfaraone> wgrant: should a new method be created to replace syncSource, or can we modify the behavior of it? (if there are existing clients I don't want to break them)
<wgrant> lfaraone: We'll be adjusting syncSource, right.
<lfaraone> wgrant: do we send out announces for archive-admin-performed syncs? if not, why should the behavior change for motu-requested syncs?
<wgrant> lfaraone: Except for autosyncs, yes, we do.
<wgrant> Anyway, I should leave for uni in a couple of minutes.
<lfaraone> wgrant: okay, and no changes file is generated for that either, right?
<MikeChelen> is it possible to fork a project, or is there some other recommended way to contribute code to a project?
<mwhudson> MikeChelen: generally you just push up a new branch of the project
<MikeChelen> mwhudson: should it be done through bzr or the project page to register a branch?
<mwhudson> MikeChelen: through bzr is easiest
<MikeChelen> mwhudson: is there a guide for how to do that?
<mwhudson> perhaps, but it's easy: bzr push lp:~$you/$project/$branch_name
<mwhudson> ah, https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch <- MikeChelen
<MikeChelen> ok, just have to get the authentication set up
<MikeChelen> mwhudson: got it, thanks! should the branch name be anything in particular?
<mwhudson> MikeChelen: generally i choose a name that will remind me later of what the branch is for (for example, if it's to fix a bug, putting the bug number in)
<mwhudson> MikeChelen: you can request a merge proposal against the project's trunk too
<MikeChelen> mwhudson: that is the right thing to do, if the code will hopefully be included?
<mwhudson> MikeChelen: yes
<MikeChelen> still figuring out bzr basics :)
<MikeChelen> is there any way to allow download for particular packages?
<MikeChelen> that is probably only for the main team right
<mwhudson> MikeChelen: i don't understand, sorry
<MikeChelen> mwhudson: it would be nice to have some way of downloading a subdirectory of the project, packaged into a .zip or other single file
<mwhudson> oh right
<mwhudson> yeah, that's a still unimplemented feature
<wgrant> win 9
<wgrant> Argh.
<dupondje> Hi, there seems to be a little missing code when subscribing someone :)
<dupondje> when I subscribe for example ubuntu-sponsors, its just a normal icon that gets added in front, not a star like when I refresh :)
<BlackZ> dupondje: report it as a bug, if you think it's
<vish> does anyone know about the new "Expired" status?
<vish> is it available only when the bug has expired and only for the Bug control members , or for anyone ?
<vish> and do the expired bugs show up in the searches?
<dupondje> BlackZ: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/588162
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 588162 in Launchpad itself "Icon of the newly Subscribers isn't always correct (affected: 1, heat: 0)" [Undecided,New]
<BlackZ> thanks dupondje
<dupondje> not that its very special :P
<vish> dupondje: i can confirm that bug , it happens to all the teams ;)
<BlackZ> well, actually I'm not sure if it's a bug
<dupondje> well its not a bug really
<dupondje> more a missing feature ? :)
<BlackZ> dupondje: probably
<dupondje> ah well
<dupondje> if somebody feels bored :P
<wgrant> I discovered that when I was fixing the AJAX subscription code many months ago. I decided I couldn't be bothered fixing that one.
<wgrant> I believe there's already a bug.
 * wgrant hunts.
<BlackZ> wgrant: seems not
<BlackZ> rebooting (I have some problems with the keyboard, argh!)
<noodles775> fta: Hi... just to be sure, with bug 588044, you did copy from lucid to maverick *including* binaries?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 588044 in Soyuz "lp API not reporting copied packages (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588044
<fta2> noodles775, i just used the "copy" feature in the PPA, without rebuild
<fta2> noodles775, well, actually, i don't remember. I'm sure i didn't rebuild the ffmpeg-codecs in the chromium/stable ppa
<noodles775> fta2: ok... I've updated the bugs with a bit more info.
<fta2> i wonder why the API is so slow...
<fta2> noodles775, Q: is there a way to bench the api (wrt speed, num of http requests, ...)
<fta2> because it takes ~5min to create those 5 dashboards: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/    .. which i find incredibly long
<fta2> Q: is it possible to get the "Missing build dependencies" reason using the API?  (like here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+build/1762412)
<noodles775> fta2: I haven't checked if the api provides utilities itself, but I know the launchpad foundations team is currently looking at tools benchmarking in general (see the "performance dashboard" thread on launchpad-dev).
<noodles775> s/tools/tools for/
<noodles775> I'd assume in your case it's mostly reducing the number of round-trips?
<fta2> i think so
 * noodles775 looks at the missing build dependency...
<fta2> https://dev.launchpad.net/Foundations/SystemPerformance => "The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request."
<noodles775> wfm? (but yeah, very ironic :)
<fta2> hm.. transient error, works fine now
<noodles775> fta2: regarding the build dependency... the template is just using IBuild.dependencies which is also exported, so that should work.
<noodles775> (you'll obviously need to only display it as a *missing* dependency if the build state is DepWait).
<fta2> ok, thanks
<geser> fta2: build.dependencies contains the missing dep on which the build waits
<geser> it's successfully used for the FTBFS listing
<geser> fta2: and with "import httplib2; httplib2.debuglevel = 1" at the beginning of your script you can at least get the LP API HTTP request shown, which you could use for counting or checking if a object is refetched too often
<fta2> geser, already tried that, it's just showing the requests (without timing them).. and i just see there are too many
<fta2> i wonder if this is relevant: http://code.google.com/p/httplib2/issues/detail?id=91
<TresEquis> Just reported an issue with failing SVN imports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/113078
<jpds> TresEquis: I think that that was fixed a while ago.
<maxb> It definitely appears to be fixed now
<maxb> TresEquis: ^
<TresEquis> maxb: OK, but I just saw the import fail this morning
<jpds> TresEquis: Yes; and the configuration issue was fixed. :)
<maxb> weekday mornings are a good time for admins to wake up and fix things :-)
<TresEquis> OK, thanks!
<rowinggolfer_> Are there any issues regarding ppa build system? I've pushed my sources to my ppa, and can see no evidence of it, nor have I had any mail about rejection or acceptance.
<maxb> rowinggolfer_: 1) Is your gpg key known to launchpad? 2) Was your .changes file correctly signed? 3) Have you waited 5 minutes?
<rowinggolfer_> maxb I've waited 16 hours.
<rowinggolfer_> my gpg key did expire last month, but I "updated" it using the lucid gui tool.
<rowinggolfer_> could that be te problem?
<rowinggolfer_> if so I would have expected dput to report that...?
<maxb> No, dput would not report this
<rowinggolfer_> ok.
<maxb> Search for your key on keyserver.ubuntu.com and verify that your updated key is there
<rowinggolfer_> thanks
<rowinggolfer_> lol... nice deafault apache screen http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/
<maxb> Fundamentally the problem is that dput sends the files to a dumb ftp server, and they are actually processed by a separate job
<maxb> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/ (and heh, would be nice if they put in a redirect)
<rowinggolfer_> thanks again
<rowinggolfer_> maxb - yeap that's my problem. many thanks
<maxb> Do a gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key "Your key ID"
<maxb> I am uncertain how long it may take for Launchpad to pick it up from there
<bilalakhtar> Hi there lp devs, what will be the new features of lp 10.05?
<MikeGuo> hi, guys, not sure what's happen. but I found the download speed is so slowly. that's normal?
<MikeGuo> the page always told me "please try again"
<MikeGuo> and told me "there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server"
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bilalakhtar> Hi there lp devs, what will be the new features of lp 10.05?
<matsubara> bilalakhtar, I think the easiest way to know before the release is to look at https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+milestone/10.05. mrevell will send an announcement once the release is done with the highlights
<bilalakhtar> matsubara: thanks
<matsubara> np
<rowinggolfer_> milestones are fantastic. blueprints I don't get :(
<TresEquis> Is there any talk of hosting a per-project wiki or other TTW project documentation in LP
<rowinggolfer_> TresEquis, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+question/36663
<rowinggolfer_> also see this open bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/240067
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 240067 in Launchpad Foundations "Launchpad needs a wiki (affected: 66, heat: 414)" [Low,Triaged]
<TresEquis> rowinggolfer_: thanks, I figured it must have come up
<TresEquis> I haven't actually worked with the LP source yet, but do have significant relevant experience with other Python / Zope based wikis
<rowinggolfer_> maxb - my key is now updated on the ubuntu keyserver, but as you implied launchpad doesn't know yet.
<Joy> ok, i think i have an account in launchpad, but i'm not sure what its name is. i've tried the password recovery on one, but never got the mail. what do i do?
<rowinggolfer_> frustrating that this error passes "silently"
<matsubara> Joy, is this the account: https://edge.launchpad.net/~joy+launchpad? did you try the email address listed there? can you check emails are not caught by spam filters on your side?
<Joy> can you tell me what *is* the e-mail address listed there? :))
<Joy> Email: Log in for email information.
<Joy> that's what i see
<Joy> i tried joy+launchpad@entuzijast.net
<Joy> and mx1.entuzijast.net got no messages for that at all
<matsubara> Joy, doh, sorry. I thought the email was availabe to everyone (it actually is but you need to be logged in. my bad)
<matsubara> Joy, linux.hr is the domain. ring any bells?
<Joy> ah, ok, i'll try that then
<matsubara> Joy, ok. let me know if you need further help
<Joy> thanks (waiting for the mail now)
<matsubara> np
<Joy> [joy@griffin:~]% grep -i launchpad /var/log/exim4/mainlog
<Joy> [joy@griffin:~]%
<Joy> waah. :)
<Joy> (mx1.linux.hr)
<geser> did you try the right delimiter in your localpart?
<Joy> well matsubara pointed to the plus
<Joy> but then, yes, that might be an issue
<Joy> % /usr/sbin/exim4 -bt joy+launchpad@linux.hr
<Joy> rowinggolfer_: system_aliases for joy+launchpad@linux.hr
<Joy> rowinggolfer_: aliases for joy+launchpad@linux.hr
<Joy> joy+launchpad@linux.hr is undeliverable: Unrouteable address
<Joy> rowinggolfer_: sorry, it's my irssi expanding R:
<geser> on your LP page it's not the +
<matsubara> Joy, I didn't want to post your email here and I assumed you knew it. it's joy-launchpad@linux.hr
<Joy> oh, bother :)
 * Joy should un-qmail-ize that machine one day, too
<Joy> sorry for the confusion, although that still doesn't explain why the launchpad website didn't immediately error out
<Joy> probably an anti-spam method?
<Joy> 2010-06-01 15:35:51 H=adelie.canonical.com [91.189.90.139]:41420 I=[193.198.184.26]:25 F=<noreply@launchpad.net> temporarily rejected RCPT <joy-launchpad@linux.hr>: greylisted.
<Joy> yesssh, finally
<Joy> thank you both
<henninge> sinzui: ping
<sinzui> hi henninge
<henninge> Hi sinzui!
<henninge> just a moment
<henninge> sinzui: defcon is seeing that his karma is constantly decreasing although he is using LP regularly. Any idea what to look for?
<sinzui> Very old high point work has expired after 1 year
<henninge> so that would lead to points expiring faster than gaining new points?
<sinzui> henninge, defcon: spec work and burst of bug triage from last year can cause a rapid decline after one year
<rowinggolfer_> defcon - if you are demotivated - try #fedora ;)
<sinzui> karma expires so that new contributors can quickly be ranked with old contributors.
<henninge> defcon: you are saying that you have not worked on Launchpad that long?
<defcon> im active since round about 2 weeks
<defcon> before i paused ca. 1 year
<henninge> sinzui: it went from 40 to almost 1500 and now down to 1380 within 4 days. Is that a normal fluctuation?
<sinzui> No.
<henninge> sinzui: should we open a bug to investigate further after the roll-out?
<defcon> the last 4 days the karma was not calculated, although i answered a lot of question, did translation and so on
<sinzui> defcon have you worked with branches? I know karma calculation failed a few times
<defcon> henninge, if the translation is wrong, please correct me :D
<defcon> sinzui, no
<henninge> defcon: you're fine ;)
<defcon> henninge, thanks :D
<defcon> sinzui, the only thing i did (since karma is decreasing) i rejoined launchpad-beta-users because it was expired
<sinzui> registry (teams and project) do not privide karma
<defcon> ok
<sinzui> defcon, report a bug. I need to investigate this after the release or at least when I am not talking to 5 people at the same time.
<defcon> ok
<rowinggolfer_> maxb, thanks for your help earlier - to confirm that my packages have now uploaded, thanks.
<maxb> excellent :-)
<rowinggolfer_> should I delete my "intrepid" packages now?
<maxb> rowinggolfer_: You cannot upload new intrepid ones, but you are under no obligation to delete existing ones.
<maxb> Your choice as maintainer of the PPA
<rowinggolfer_> maxb... thanks again. I noticed it didn't allow the new intrepid package
<Penguin_Guy> Hi! I'm relatively new to Launchpad, I've just started a team and have some working code at https://launchpad.net/~blobber - I just wanted the thumbs up that I'm going about this the right way and maybe some guidance on what to do next. Thanks.
<bilalakhtar> Penguin_Guy: Is the blobber project registered in lp?
<bilalakhtar> Penguin_Guy: ok, it isn't.
<rowinggolfer_> Penguin_Guy, I would be concerned about the name "blobber"... it seems already to be the name of some established games owned by the likes of shockwave
<Penguin_Guy> rowinggolfer_: You mean there may be legal issues?
<rowinggolfer_> Penguin_Guy, yes.
<rowinggolfer_> if your game gets 10,000,000 users... (and you never know)... you'll need to change the name for sure
<Penguin_Guy> rowinggolfer_: Right, I'll change the name, is there anything else?
<rowinggolfer_> nope, it looks good to me.
<rowinggolfer_> but I know nothing.
<maxb> Penguin_Guy: You should clarify the purpose of the team a bit. Is it for anyone and everyone, and you plan to request a mailing list? Or is it going to own Bazaar branches - in which case it shouldn't be an Open team?
<maxb> Penguin_Guy: And it's absolutely the wrong thing to do to use +junk branches for collaborative work
<Penguin_Guy> maxb: I was planning on starting a project for blobber, and let anyone join the project. I've used a +junk branch for now because I'm not really sure where the branch should be.
<maxb> People do not join projects, they join teams
<maxb> The problem with 'letting anyone join' is that anyone can join.... and delete your branch
<Penguin_Guy> maxb: But they need to have signed the CoC first don't they?
<maxb> No
<maxb> The CoC only gates the ability to create a PPA
<Penguin_Guy> macb: Ah, I'll get that changed right now.
<vadi2> Are there plans to have launchpad use the async google analytics script? http://ur1.ca/04sx5 (it's stuck on that)
<BadChoice> Hi
<BadChoice> I've a problem when creating a branch..
<BadChoice> Permission denied (publickey).
<BadChoice> And i don't know how to solve it
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> I am working on a application that should download a file from my bzr branch.. but these links that I can find on "view branch" page.. point at the file of the current branch.. but is there a link or a way to download always the latest file even after branch pushes?
<thopiekar> I hope you understand what my problem is ;)
<beuno> thopiekar, yes
<thopiekar> I found now a snipplet with Acire that downloads the latest branch revision
<beuno> thopiekar, use head:
<beuno> as the revision
<thopiekar> so this is right? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thopiekar/mopedix/artwork/download/head:/mopedixlogo.png-20100513112401-ksjo1e3l3gmoija7-9/mopedix-logo.png
<thopiekar> what about the "20100513112401-ksjo1e3l3gmoija7-9"
<beuno> that's the file-if
<beuno> file-id
<beuno> which is fine
<beuno> it doesn't change
<thopiekar> this file-id will not be changed after a push?
<thopiekar> ahh ok :P
<thopiekar> thanks beuno!
<thopiekar> beuno: is there also a way to list the files of a branch without bzrlib?
<timour> Hi, I am one of the MariaDB core developers, I pushed into an LP tree 5 hours ago, and the branch page still says:
<timour> "
<timour> Launchpad is processing new changes to this branch which will be available in a few minutes. Reload to see the changes.
<timour> "
<mwhudson> timour: are your changes present?
<mwhudson> the message is probably lying :/
<timour> mwhudson, how do I check this?
<timour> mwhudson, the reason I think there is a real problem, is because our BuildBot system didn't start building.
<timour> mwhudson, this is the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/5.3-subqueries
<timour> mwhudson, perhaps if the message is lying to me (via the web page), it is lying to out BuldBot system, and that is a real problem.
<timour> s/out/our
<mwhudson> timour: it seems the branch is damaged somehow :/
<timour> mwhudson, what would you suggest? delete it?
<mwhudson> ah
<mwhudson> timour: the branch it is stacked on, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/5.1, has been upgraded to 2a format
<mwhudson> timour: you should be able to see a upgrade button on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/5.3-subqueries, clicking it will very likely help
<timour> mwhudson, I heard it takes many hours to convert, would it be much faster if I just delete it, and push again?
<timour> mwhudson, by the way, thank you for looking into this.
<mwhudson> timour: only the revisions not in the stacked-on branch need to be converted, it shouldn't take very long
<mwhudson> deleting and repushing will probably be faster though, indeed
<timour> mwhudson, ok, I will try to minimize human time, so will try first upgrading.
<maxb> remember also that delete/repush would remove people subscribed to the branch
<timour> maxb, yes, and it will remove it from BuildBot, so I pushed the "upgrade" button.
<timour> mwhudson, maxb: Many thanks, I hope it works. Do you have a guesstimate how long it may take? Is it going to be upgraded by tomorrow?
<mwhudson> timour: i would guess < 1 hour
<timour> mwhudson, I hope that this solves the problem, otherwise we will really need your help. Thank you!
<mwhudson> timour: np, sorry the problems are so opaque
<timour> mwhudson, now the message that the branch is being upgraded is gone, there is still an "upgrade" button, and still "Launchpad is processing new changes to this branch". I hope this is how it should work.
<mwhudson> timour: that's suspiciously fast :/
<mwhudson> oh right, upgrading the branches this way around doesn't work :(
<timour> yes
<mwhudson> timour: you could try running "bzr upgrade lp:~maria-captains/maria/5.3-subqueries" yourself, i think that will actually work
<timour> mwhudson, and that works on the LP branch, not locally>
<timour> ?
<mwhudson> timour: well, all the data gets copied up ad down the pipe but yes
<timour> I mean should I run this locally, inside my 5.3-subqueries root?
<lifeless> mwhudson: which way around?
<mwhudson> timour: doesn't matter
<mwhudson> lifeless: if you use the upgrade button on the stacked-on branch first, then trying to upgrade the stacked branch the same way fails
<mwhudson> i think
<timour> mwhudson, ok, I started the process, let's see what happens.
<lifeless> mwhudson: it shouldn't
<lifeless> mwhudson: bzr doesn't care, and I'm pretty sure rockstar had tests for both ways around
<mwhudson> lifeless: i agree it shouldn't
<timour> mwhudson, lifeless: so now I started the upgrade process via the button, then via the command line at my box. I really wonder what the end result will be.
<mwhudson> lifeless: looking at the code though, i wonder if upgrading any stacked branch would work, never mind the format problems :/.
<mwhudson> timour: i don't think there will be any conflict
<timour> mwhudson, ok, thanks for the help!
<lifeless> :(
<barry> i'm trying to get to my ppas through the lp api.  i seem to be able to get to one of them, but not the other.  that one gives a 404.  any ideas why?
<barry> ah, nm.  positional argument fubar
<lifeless> heh
<mwhudson> timour: seems the upgrade worked, although the page isn't updated
<mwhudson> timour: probably if you push a new revision up it will sort itself out
<timour> mwhudson, yes, it's done, but I have nothing to push. I'll have to figure out some meaningful change.
<mwhudson> timour: you could probably uncommit the most recent revision then push it again
<timour> mwhudson, ok, will try that, thx.
<timour> mwhudson, I merged from another branch and pushed. Let's see what happens. Thanks for the help! Time to sleep.
<timour> mwhudson, it seems it worked this time.
<mwhudson> timour: hooray
<timour> :)
<mtaylor> umm... I just got a key error with my ppa
<mtaylor> did something change with signing keys?
<mtaylor> The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 4FEC45DD06899068 Launchpad PPA for Drizzle-developers
<mtaylor> or rather:
<mtaylor> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 4FEC45DD06899068 Launchpad PPA for Drizzle-developers
<thumper> mtaylor: we added the user code to check if it is you :)
<thumper> mtaylor: launchpad now officially hates you
<mtaylor> thumper: awesome
<thumper> mtaylor: but no idea sorry
<mtaylor> thumper: gah
<mtaylor> thumper: it _was_ working earlier today
<thumper> I don't know of any changes
<thumper> not to that part anyway
<mtaylor> so it's sort of disturbing for it to just, you know, not
<wgrant> mtaylor: You're not behind an awesome transparent proxy? Which PPA URL are you using?
<wgrant> It hasn't changed lately.
<mtaylor> wgrant: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/drizzle-developers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release
<mtaylor> wgrant: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/drizzle-developers/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<mtaylor> wgrant: I added it a while ago with add-apt-repository and I use it all the time
<mtaylor> wgrant: and no - no proxy or any sort
<soren> mtaylor: Works for me?
<mtaylor> soren: gah
<wgrant> Yeah, it's fine here too.
<mtaylor> but did you guys already have keys associated with that PPA installed?
<wgrant> I didn't.
<soren> mtaylor: No, just did it for you now.
<soren> wget -q -O - http://ppa.launchpad.net/drizzle-developers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release | md5sum
<soren> 32b3a6b4571f915be2a68b86e009879a  -
<soren> wget -q -O - http://ppa.launchpad.net/drizzle-developers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg | md5sum
<soren> 0c4c8bed3a21ad3d96065c64d3a892c5  -
<soren> You?
<mtaylor> soren: the same
<wgrant> mtaylor: If we had different keys, yours would complain about a missing key, not a bad sig.
<mtaylor> ah
<mtaylor> wgrant: ok. I just did an update from a different lucid machine that already had it and that one worked fine... so now - is my laptop just hosed
 * mtaylor cries
<wgrant> Eep.
<soren> mtaylor: If you download the two and run "gpg --verify Release.gpg Release"... What then?
<soren> Happy?
<soren> Not so happy?
<mtaylor> soren: Good signature from "Launchpad PPA for Drizzle-developers"
<soren> "yay"
<mtaylor> WEIRD
<soren> "apt-get update" some more? :)
<mtaylor> soren: I keep trying it
#launchpad 2010-06-02
<lifeless> how do I remove a CVE reference from  a bug ? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr-loom/+bug/201613
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 201613 in Loom "pushing looms does not work properly (affected: 0, heat: 8)" [Critical,Triaged]
<wgrant> lifeless: You click on the remove button next to the CVE link. Which isn't there.
<wgrant> So you click the "Remove CVE link" link in the main context actions portlet thingamajig.
<lifeless> oh fail
<lifeless> the form neither lists the CVE's
<lifeless> nor prefils
 * lifeless enbugginates
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> There should rather be a delete link next to each CVE in the list, as there is for branch links.
<lifeless> wow
<lifeless> bug 243129
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 243129 in Launchpad Bugs "'Remove CVE link' link should be next to each CVE (affected: 0, heat: 2)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243129
<wgrant> Ah, yes, that one.
<lifeless> and bug 137328
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 137328 in Launchpad Bugs "Remove a CVE link (+unlinkcve) from bug page should have checkboxes, not a text field (affected: 0, heat: 0)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137328
 * lifeless evilinates
<wgrant> Uhoh?
<bignose> Ruh-roh.
<wgrant> lifeless: You evil person.
<lifeless> wgrant: I added a CVE reference to the bug about removing CVE references.
<wgrant> Yes, I just saw that.
<lifeless> :)
<wgrant> Heh.
<lifeless> it seemed, appropriate.
<wgrant> Did you add it manually, or just with the mention in that comment?
<lifeless> just the comment
<lifeless> its how the reference got onto the bug I wanted to remove it from - it was the name of  athread in a loom
<wgrant> Ah.
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad down/read-only from 11:00 - 14:00 UTC for a code update | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<maxb> losa: Hi, /home/importd/.bazaar/subversion.conf @ pear has been corrupted by a race condition again, at line 168
<mthaddon> igh
<mthaddon> er, ugh, I mean
<mthaddon> maxb: so can I just delete that line, or do I need to delete the stanza it seems to possibly be part of (i.e. the previous two lines)?
<maxb> I think you'd probably be best deleting the affected stanza - could you pastebin?
<mthaddon> maxb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/443240/
<maxb> I'd delete the whole stanza - there's no useful info in it
<mthaddon> ok, done
<maxb> thanks
<serg> upgrade of mariadb launchpad branch is "in progress" for 6 days now. should we continue waiting ?
<serg> or, for a change, it's stuck and not just slow as expected
<maxb> serg: That sounds stuck to me. You should get someone (matsubara?) to look at it specifically. But you might have to wait for the rollout to be done
<serg> thanks
<serg> a, right
<maxb> urgh
<maxb> No readonly access to mailing list archives
<maxb> oh, and now it works
<bilalakhtar> Hi there, people. Is it possible to triage a bug report at this time? I am ready to use any method. I can use the lpapi. Does that work?
<maxb> no
<maxb> read-only means read-only
<bilalakhtar> maxb: It says "Launchpad's Web Interface will be read-only"
<maxb> Ah. Well, it's all read-only, assuming it works at all
<bilalakhtar> hey, is the maintainance over?
<bilalakhtar> The message has gone
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad down/read-only from 11:00 - 14:00 UTC for a code update | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bilalakhtar> But the snippet at the bottom of pages still says "Launchpad 10.04 (r9420)"
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bilalakhtar> I can make changes in bugs now, but is maintainance over? since it is still showing up to be lp 10.04
<wgrant> It's the right revno.
<wgrant> Someone just forgot to update the version to 10.05.
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: So should we celerate lp 10.05?
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: oh
 * bilalakhtar opens a bottle of (non-alcoholic) beer to celebrate the launch of lp 10.05
<bilalakhtar> Yes, I can definitely see some changes in the way distro packages are displayed in lp
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/irssi is owned by a deactivated account. May I have it, to tweak its series->branch assignments and milestones?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<serg> Ursinha: upgrade of mariadb launchpad branch is "in progress" for 6 days now. should we continue waiting ? or, for a change, it's really stuck and not just slow as expected
<serg> heh
<claunia> hi
<serg> Ursinha: upgrade of mariadb launchpad branch is "in progress" for 6 days now. should we continue waiting ? or, for a change, it's really stuck and not just slow as expected
<bilalakhtar> exit
<serg> Ursinha ?
<Ursinha> hi
<Ursinha> !
<serg> hi
<serg> Ursinha: upgrade of our mariadb launchpad branch is "in progress" for 6 days now. should we continue waiting ? or, for a change, it's really stuck and not just slow as expected
<Ursinha> serg, just a moment and I'll take a look for you
<serg> thanks
<serg> https://code.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/5.1-converting
<serg> this one
<Ursinha> serg, you said that that upgrade message is there for five days?
<Ursinha> six
<serg> yes
<Ursinha> serg, in any case, thanks for letting us know, I'll talk to a code person as soon as one arrives here
<serg> np. what should we do now ? just wait for the message to disappear ?
<Ursinha> serg, I suggest you filing a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/
<Ursinha> so we can follow up there
<serg> okay, I will. thanks
<Ursinha> thanks serg!
<Ursinha> and sorry for any inconveniences
<lfaraone> wgrant: would it be useful if we were to add a URL handler for "lp:BUGNUMBER/apport-collect" or something similiar that caused apport to perform apport-collect with that bug as target? (assuming we display a dialog like we do with "apt:")
<fta2> Q: how can i use the "devel" API using launchpadlib? (instead of 1.0)
<fta2> (using login_anonymously())
<dnivra> hello. I get the error "Permission denied(public key)" when I try to upload my launchpad branch. I have uploaded the key to launchpad. what is the problem?
<Ursinha> dnivra, does it ask you for a passphrase first or it just fails directly?
<dnivra> Ursinha, no it does not ask for a passphrase, i do bzr push and then the error is shown almost immediately
<Ursinha> dnivra, right..
<dnivra> Ursinha, what do you think the problem could be?
<Ursinha> dnivra, I'm thinking :)
<thekorn> fta, user version="devel" as argument
<thekorn> -r
<thekorn> like  lp = Launchpad.login_anonymously("boo", EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT, version="devel")
<dnivra> Ursinha, sorry :).
<Ursinha> dnivra, ah, no no, just saying :)
<dnivra> Ursinha, do you think the key could be wrong? I did paste the same thing three times over-delete and add, delete and add.
<Ursinha> dnivra, hm, might be...
<dnivra> Ursinha, any CLI tools to copy/send the key accurately.
<Ursinha> dnivra, well, I've set up mine two years ago, I guess... back in that time I copied and pasted as well
<dnivra> Ursinha, :). alright going to give another try with a dsa key now.
<dnivra> nope same :(.
<Ursinha> I was getting there :/
<Ursinha> now I know his problem
<dnivra> Ursinha, thank you for your mail but it still didn't work :(. i did to lp-login and no use.
<corecode> hey
<corecode> is there a way to host files/tarballs on launchpad?
<Ursinha> dnivra, do you have permission to write branches in the project you're trying to?
<dnivra> Ursinha, got it. thanks for your help.
<dnivra> Ursinha, i used my other launchpad id to do it: same procedure but it worked.
<Ursinha> dnivra, to which project are you trying to upload stuff?
<dnivra> Ursinha, ubuntu-bots
<Ursinha> dnivra, I see you successfully uploaded a branch 10 minutes ago
<Ursinha> using the lp id I've sent the email to
<dnivra> Ursinha, 10 minutes ago? Wow time does fly. Yes using the same id you e-mailed me. I was using my other lp id registered to another e-mail. wonder why it didn't work.
<Ursinha> dnivra, do you mind telling me the other id?
<dnivra> Ursinha, PM you?
<Ursinha> dnivra, sure :)
<Andphe> Hi guys, I uploaded a package to my ppa this morning but don't got any mail so far, how long does it take ?
<maxb> 5 minutes
<noodles775> Andphe: have you checked through https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/227  and the links from there?
<Andphe> noodles775: thanks, nope I checked the help page https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors, but not the answers one
<Andphe> I'll check thanks again
<Andphe> aha, hmm
<Andphe> my key expired, so I changed the date
<Andphe> so I bet launchpad have the old one
<Andphe> that is a clue
<Andphe> thanks noodles775
<Ian_Corne> any idea when ppa's will support changelogs?
<noodles775> Ian_Corne: you mean more than the last entry in the changelog shown on the package details page (when expanding a source package)?
<fta> thekorn, thanks. should i expect big changes?
<Ian_Corne> I mean for it to show in update-manager
<fta> thekorn; well, it doesn't work (the "devel" api): 504 Gateway Time-out
<thekorn> fta, works for me here
<fta> thekorn, yep, it did after the 5th try. looks fine now
<fta> the lp api is doing way too many http requests
<geser> in what way? too many requests to get one object or re-requesting the same object too often?
<fta> geser, well, i'm trying to understand why my dashboards take so long to be created (between 5 and 10 minutes), i was assuming a bottleneck somewhere (a particular request or type of requests taking too long)..
<fta> geser, but it seems the delay is just the sum of many smaller delays, each requests being a few hundreds of ms
<fta> but if i trace the http requests, i see far than what i expected
<fta> (far more reqs)
<mpt> "bzr: ERROR: KnitPackRepository('file:///home/mpt/hacking/software-center/.bzr/repository/') is not compatible with RemoteRepository(bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~software-store-developers/software-center/trunk/.bzr/) different rich-root support"
<mpt> Anyone know what I should do to fix this?
<mpt> Just "bzr upgrade"?
<cody-somerville> mpt, I haven't had much luck when it came to differences in repository formats but if bzr upgrade is the answer I would imagine you'd need to upgrade your entire repository.
<cody-somerville> mpt, If you don't get an answer here, there might be folks in #bzr who can help.
<mpt> ok, "bzr upgrade" worked
<cody-somerville> woot :)
<geser> fta: is the code for it (your dashboard) somewhere public?
<fta> geser, will soon be. i need to clean it up a bit (it's my 1st try with both the API, ... and with python)
<fta> geser, (when i said dashboard, i meant this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ )
<fta> hm, seems all my durations are broken. oh my.
<fta> most probably the switch from 1.0 to devel
<Danili> hi everybody i have a problem there is specified here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498469 anyways i might have found a solution to the problem and that's change my network diver to the madwifi drivers and try'ed that but then i got a new problem and that's i only had wired connection in my network manager :s so i switched back to the ath5k driver again... my question now is: do anyone have any idea why the switch to
<Danili>  the madwifi drivers failed?? i followed this guide: http://petejcullen.wordpress.com/2009/12/10/fixing-the-madwifi-driver-on-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty-netbook-remix/
<Ursinha> Danili, hi, you may find more help about that in #ubuntu channel, this is the Launchpad channel :)
<Danili> Ursinha, i'v tryed in there 3days and no one awanser so now i try almost all channels
<Andphe> I'm done, had to create new keys and re-upload the package
<Andphe> cya
<Ursinha> Danili, and you couldn't find any clues using google? I mean, for almost all problems I had with ubuntu I could find someone having the same situation in some forum or blog
<Danili> tryed tryed and tryed had this problem for 1 month now and looked everywhere and there is just no one who know anything about it and it's just driving me crazy
<Ursinha> Danili, you did exactly all the steps to blacklist ath5k modules and use madwifi?
<Danili> yes
<Ursinha> Danili, maybe we should go in pvt, this is way offtopic here :)
<Xk2c> I wanted to unsubscribe from ab bug in launchpad and came accross an other bug actually in launchpad itself.
<Xk2c> it told me that i cannot be unsubscribed because:
<Xk2c> No REFERER Header Launchpad requires a REFERER header to perform this action.
<Xk2c> There is no REFERER header present......
<Xk2c> Since when is it required to give away refers to use launchpad??
<Xk2c> AFAIK launchpad has been working 6years without that
<micahg> Xk2c: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/1024
<Xk2c> how do i unsubscribe from bugs now?
<Xk2c> how do delete my launchpad acoount all associated files with it?
<Xk2c> come on guys
<Xk2c> what is it
<Xk2c> facebook or something?
<Ursinha> erm
<lifeless> thats quite a complement
<micahg> lifeless: I don't think it was meant as such
<lifeless> comparing us to the most successful social networking site so far
<lifeless> micahg: I know:P
<zul> hi how do i use bug_nominations in launchpadlib is there like an example?
<lifeless> probably not
<lifeless> maybe in groundcontrol or bughugger
<mkarnicki> can launchpad build Android .apk package for me?
<mkarnicki> i'm hosting https://launchpad.net/androidu1 and was wondering, if it can build things different than .debs
<mkarnicki> https://launchpad.net/opensatnav - looks like it can? :)
<thumper> mkarnicki: I don't think so
<mkarnicki> thumper: how can I add downloads to my project on lp.. ?
<mkarnicki> i'm new to lp
<thumper> mkarnicki: you need to have a release, which you can then add downloads for
<mkarnicki> ah! thank you thumper :)
<thumper> mkarnicki: I'm sure there is some help on that in the help.launchpad.net wiki
<mkarnicki> yes! thanks :)
<mkarnicki> I'll read on. thank you
<thumper> np
<wgrant> mkarnicki: Yeah, Launchpad can only build .debs, but you can add arbitrary other files that you've built yourself.
<mkarnicki> wgrant: yes, I'll do that :) thank you
#launchpad 2010-06-03
* Ursinha-afk changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<sim> Hi
<sim> I have some issues with a ppa build
<sim> Here is the url: https://launchpad.net/~sguinot/+archive/net5big-xp
<sim> I am not very confident because i am a poor packager
<sim> the build log error is at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49573645/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.linux_2.6.32-21.32%2Bnet5bigxp.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sim> and the interesting part is
<sim> dpkg-deb: building package `linux-image-2.6.32-21-preempt-dbgsym' in `../linux-image-2.6.32-21-preempt-dbgsym_2.6.32-21.32+net5bigxp.1_amd64.deb'.
<sim> dpkg-deb (subprocess): data: internal gzip error: read(4096) != write(0): No space left on device
<sim>  
<sim> this looks like the storage device has no space left on device
<sim> :)
<sim> any hints on how to fix that is welcome
<sim> Hi
<sim> I have some issue with a ppa build
<`Assassin> I added a source repository in synaptic. How do I download the source now?
<arand> `Assassin: apt-get source package ?
<`Assassin> That works. Thanks.
<arand> sim: Well the build is huge at it's peak, I'm not sure if simply build deamons have a hard limit on disk space given.
<Sarvatt> Does disabling publishing in a PPA still publish the results internally for successive builds by any chance?
<poolie> Sarvatt, i would guess not but it's really only a guess
<ferrouswheel> is bzr down for anyone else?
<ferrouswheel> my connection times out but I can ping bazaar.launchpad.net (resolves to crowberry.launchpad.net)
<mwhudson> ferrouswheel: works for me
<ferrouswheel> hmm myself and other people in my time (both in New Zealand, but different ISPs) can't access lp:mdig
<ferrouswheel> mwhudson: thanks for checking tho
<mwhudson> ferrouswheel: what error do you get exactly?
<mwhudson> and what command are you running?
<ferrouswheel> I'm trying to push, the other people are tryin to pull - ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection timed out
<mwhudson> ferrouswheel: i'm accessing it over voda nz 3g which ought to be about as flaky as it gets :)
<mwhudson> but it works
<mwhudson> maybe try again?
<ferrouswheel> mwhudson: strange indeed if you're having no trouble. still failing here :-(
<ajmitch> works for me (also in NZ)
<ferrouswheel> can you ping bazaar.launchpad.net and see if you're using the crowberry?
<mwhudson> crowberry is the right machine
<ajmitch> mtr shows it going there
<ferrouswheel> ajmitch: thanks. guess i'll kick things at my end and see if I can get more info, but thought I'd check with others first
<ajmitch> it's a little odd that it'd be broken on different ISPs, but they may share a common upstream
<mwhudson> ferrouswheel: silly question i guess but does ssh to other hosts work?
 * thumper checks lp:mdig
<thumper> works for me (also in NZ)
<spm> ferrouswheel: try a simple 'ssh -v bazaar.launchpad.net' and paste the results from that; as a starter.
 * mwhudson runs off to find powah
<ferrouswheel> spm: still appears to time out http://pastebin.com/zFWw6Gen and looks like mwhudson is the winner. I can't ssh to some of my international servers either - doh
<spm> heh, tunnel ssh over telnet perhaps? ;-)
<ferrouswheel> spm: haha
<ferrouswheel> but i can ssh from another local machine, so it's just the box I'm working on that's decided to act weird
 * ajmitch would suggest using more than wet string & cans to connect NZ to the world
<ferrouswheel> ajmitch: I am waiting with bated breath for Pacific Fibre.
<spm> ajmitch: since when did NZ upgrade to wetstring and cans!?!?!?
<ajmitch> spm: given the speeds I get fetching from archive.u.c, I don't think it's any more than carrier pigeon for some of us :)
<spm> heh
<thumper> actually you can get some good data rates over carrier pigeon
<thumper> as long as they have a big enough SD card
<ferrouswheel> thumper: just the latency that's a problem ;-)
<thumper> true
<ferrouswheel> definitely no good for playing FPS games, terrible pings
<spm> ajmitch: you might get better access via the au mirror perhaps? I'm mates with the guys that run the aarnet mirror, so know whose behinds to kick there. :-)
<ajmitch> spm: probably, but it's mostly slow when downloading at work
<ajmitch> best speeds are from the NZ mirrors, assuming they're up-to-date
<spm> one would hope the best speeds are from the NZ mirrors :-)
<ajmitch> as long as they don't redirect to the US, it's ok
<ripps> After a failed amd64 build, it seems someone is experiencing an error with apt-get where's trying to install some debs that would have been created. As far as I can tell, the files should have never been generated, but his apt-get seems to see some of the debs, but it spitting out "broken package" because not all the dependent debs are there.
<ripps> This is for the gmpc source package for lucid in the gmpc-trunk/ppa
<ajmitch> probably due to arch: all packages from the i386 build depending on non-existent amd64 packages
<ripps> ajmitch: ah, yes...
<ferrouswheel> solved my ssh problem with a reboot. which seems to make no sense but i'm just going to accept it for now.
<ajmitch> ferrouswheel: just ever so slightly weird
<sim> arand: ok, that make sense
<sim> so I have to request some extra space to build this packages
<arand> sim: The build goes up to somewhere around 5GB at it's peak, so I would guess so yes.
<arand> Or more.
<sim> arand: for my specific build, I am only interested in 2 or 3 binary package target
<sim> There is a way to give the targets to the buildbot ?
<sim> or rather ask for some specific targets
<arand> sim: There's likely a way to do that, but I'm not completely sure how (hack rules/control maybe)
<maxb> Modify the package build to only build what you want
<arand> sim: But this is a question for -motu, more likely.
<sim> ok thx
<sim> I am quite puzzle with the different ubuntu channels
<sim> maxb: I don't want to do that
<maxb> You have no other option
<sim> I will request extra space
<maxb> However, 5GB disk utilisation doesn't seem unreasonable for some packages
<maxb> sim: I don't believe that that is controlled per user
<maxb> Can you paste a link to a failing build?
<sim> Yes
<sim> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49573645/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.linux_2.6.32-21.32%2Bnet5bigxp.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<arand> I only waited so far (4.8GB) when I tried to build it locally, for all I know it could be 50GB, all I know it's above 4.8
<sim> actually the i386 build success
<sim> so the build size peak must be very close from the limit
<sim> may be a little bit above
<geser> is this a known problem? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49594974/upload_1754965_log.txt (Unhandled exception processing upload: permission denied for relation emailaddress)
<fta> got some upload rejects today: "Rejected: unsupported operand type(s) for -: 'datetime.datetime' and 'NoneType'"
<fta> what does that mean?
<noodles775> fta: it looks like a bug that you shouldn't see... can you paste the contents of the email?
<noodles775> (or is that as much useful info as is there?)
 * noodles775 guesses it's some untested code in process upload that is trying to use the old db-schema datecreated/datebuilt values.
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/443871/
<noodles775> fta: thanks... I'll check the logs to see if there's more useful info there.
<noodles775> fta: I've created bug 589068 with the log snippet - and will keep investigating.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 589068 in Soyuz "Upload rejected with "unsupported operand type(s) for -: 'datetime.datetime' and 'NoneType'" (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589068
<fta> noodles775, thanks
<fta> noodles775, i got only 4 of those, out of a lot more uploads
<noodles775> Good to know, thanks.
<geser> noodles775: do you know if http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49594974/upload_1754965_log.txt is a known problem or should I file a bug? (Unhandled exception processing upload: permission denied for relation emailaddress)
<noodles775> geser: I've not seen it before... please file a bug (lp should of course tell you if there's a similar one already).
<geser> ok
<`Assassin> Is the developer of pianobar here?
<lifeless> keyboard
<lifeless> sorry
<Ian_Corne> I'm getting timeouts (Error ID: OOPS-1615H588)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1615H588
<Ian_Corne> managed to file the report now
<ignorante> hi
<lool> Hi folks
<lool> We have automated imports of gcc, I'd like to find which Launchpad account was created for one of the committers
<lool> Andrew Stubbs is his name, his commiter name in the bzr branch is "ams" but he is not ~ams on Launchpad
<lool> Hmm maybe no account was created
<lool> Maybe this is only for source packages
<mwhudson> yes probably
<mwhudson> i guess we could do it for imports from git where you get and email address
<mwhudson> but we don't
<mwhudson> and for imports from svn, pfff, too hard
<lool> mwhudson: Ok thanks
<bilalakhtar> Hi people, please read my story: My friend created a team (restricted), made me a member, then later admin, and left the team today. I added him in the team again, but I cannot make him admin, even though I am admin. He has always been the owner of the team. How to solve this mess?
<bilalakhtar> BTW, I have noticed a flaw in lp 10.05. At the bottom of page source, the version is still 10.04, even though revision number is correct
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: Only the team owner can promote people to admins.
<wgrant> If he was the owner, he could have even added himself back in.
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: ok, fine.
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: thanks
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: gary_poster | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<zul> hi im trying to get the bug_nomination working in my python script but im getting"Entry object has no attribute 'bug_nomination'"
<maxb> zul: bug.getNominations()
<zul> maxb: ah ok
 * abogani2 waves
<abogani2> Are there any Build Daemon Maintainers here?
<abogani2> I have uploaded a package into lucid-proposed 8 hours ago but I don't see neither that package built nor that package into build queue...
<tsimpson> abogani2: for a PPA?
<abogani2> tsimpson: No.
<abogani2> It if for Ubuntu.
<abogani2> *is
<tsimpson> which package?
<abogani2> tsimpson: linux-rt_2.6.31-11.154
<tsimpson> abogani2: it's sitting in the unapproved queue
<abogani2> tsimpson: Have I did something wrong?
<tsimpson> abogani2: can't say for sure, hopefully someone #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel will be able to see
<abogani2> tsimpson: Ok Thanks!
<Laney> Packages to the proposed queues always have to be manually approved
<zul> one more question how do you get the bug_target?
<rowinggolfer_> thanks to the launchpad translation community, my application has been (partly or fully) translated into 15 languages
<rowinggolfer_> I wonder how I go about crediting these people in the "about" dialog of my app.
<rowinggolfer_> can I pull of list of folks who have contributed?
<BlackZ> rowinggolfer_: I think yes, of course
<BlackZ> happy to see you happy :)
<rowinggolfer_> BlackZ, any idea how?
<BlackZ> rowinggolfer_: check the people which have translated your application in https://translations.launchpad.net/
<BlackZ> rowinggolfer_: what's the name of your application?
<rowinggolfer_> https://translations.launchpad.net/openmolar/trunk
<BlackZ> rowinggolfer_: I'd click on any template and check the contributors
<rowinggolfer_> BlackZ, no automated way then?
<rowinggolfer_> :(
<rowinggolfer_> I have to iterate over 600 * 15 phrases to check for a contributer
<BlackZ> rockstar: maybe not
<BlackZ> ops
<BlackZ> rowinggolfer_: maybe not
<BlackZ> sorry rockstar tab failure
<rockstar> BlackZ, don't let it happen again...  :)
<rowinggolfer_> I am a rockstar to some.
<rowinggolfer_> sadly, not many
<rockstar> rowinggolfer_, you are not THE rockstart though
 * rockstar fails at his own nick...
<rowinggolfer_> rockstart??  lol
<BlackZ> rockstar: yeah sorry
<BlackZ> tab failure, kill it!
<rowinggolfer_> BlackZ, I think A contributer list would be really useful, and motivational to "drive by" translators
<rowinggolfer_> Ideally, It would auto-import via bzr along with new translations.
<gary_poster> rowinggolfer_: Why don't you ask about getting a list of translators on https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+addquestion .  If we already have the feature and it's hidden, someone will be able to tell you that; and if not, they can convert it into a bug.
<rowinggolfer_> perhaps I should file a feature request now you have confirmed it's not in the current functionality??
<rowinggolfer_> gary_poster, thanks.. I'll do exactly that.
<gary_poster> cool
<rowinggolfer_> appreciate your help folks.
<ubuntujenkins> rowinggolfer_: this gives you a list for the english uk translation https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/openmolar/trunk/+pots/translations/en_GB/+details
<ubuntujenkins> you can then look at the list for each language, it is manual but may be of use
<rowinggolfer_> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/54832
<rowinggolfer_> ubuntujenkins, that's also helpful, I can grab the names from such as https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/openmolar/trunk/+pots/translations/fr/+details
<rowinggolfer_> it would be very nice if a full list was available somewhere
<ubuntujenkins> yep not as automatic I think automating it would be a great idea
<ubuntujenkins> I made a mistake in on a package in a ppa if i delete the current one from the ppa and upload a new one how will people see the updates on their computer?
<rowinggolfer_> ubuntujenkins, just increment the package number, and that will ensure they get the recent one.
<ubuntujenkins> rowinggolfer_:  so if the old one was 2009-8ubuntupp1 and it should be 2009-7ubuntuppa1 what should i make it?
<rowinggolfer_> I'm not certain... if you do that though, anyone who has installed the former package will not get updates.
<rowinggolfer_> can't you do 2009-8ubuntuapp2
<ubuntujenkins> I am trying to make sure i get things correct as per  https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<rowinggolfer_> ubuntujenkins, have you asked in #motu
<Penguin_Guy> ubuntujenkins: If you made a version number mistake you'll just have to live with it. It's no big deal.
<ubuntujenkins> fair enough, it is very unliky ubuntu will update latex in lucid tbh . I thought i could correct it if i can.
<ubuntujenkins> thanks Penguin_Guy and rowinggolfer_
<BadChoice> hey
<BadChoice> I get this error when trying to branch any project: Permission denied (publickey).
<Penguin_Guy> BadChoice: What files do you have in '~/.ssh'?
<BadChoice> Penguin_Guy: known_hosts
<BadChoice> portatil-ssh-private.asc  portatil-ssh-public.asc
<Penguin_Guy> BadChoice: Do you have a secure shell key?
<BadChoice> yes i do
<BadChoice> but, aren't those?
<rowinggolfer_> neil@slim-maroon:~/.ssh$ ls
<rowinggolfer_> config  id_rsa  id_rsa.pub  known_hosts
<rowinggolfer_> config is irrelevant, sorry.
<Penguin_Guy> BadChoice: You need to export your public and private key to the ~/.ssh directory (similar to rowinggolfer_'s setup).
<BadChoice> mmm let me check
<BadChoice> i think I have some keys in my mail
<rowinggolfer_> bug 589391
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 589391 in Launchpad Translations "There such be an automated way to get a list of contributors to my project. (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589391
<rowinggolfer_> I've subscribed popey, so my will be done ;)
<BadChoice> Penguin_guy: I copied all my old keys in .ssh and it didn't work
<BadChoice> how can I create a new one?
<rowinggolfer_> BadChoice, tbh I didn't think you needed an ssh key to simply get a branch
<BadChoice> i did bzr launchpad-login myuser
<ubuntujenkins> you don't you only need it once you want to add stuff to a branch
<BadChoice> and now, I think it wants a key
<BadChoice> and then, why do I get that error?
<rowinggolfer_> that will be a gpg key then.
<rowinggolfer_> what do you get if you do
<rowinggolfer_> ~$bzr launchpad-login
<BadChoice> jordi-gloobus
<BadChoice> my user
<rowinggolfer_> and ~$ bzr whoami
<BadChoice> jordi puigdellviol <jordi@vengeance>
<rowinggolfer_> nothing wrong there then.
<rowinggolfer_> which project are you trying to branch
<BadChoice> gloobus
<BadChoice> well
<BadChoice> lp:gloobus-preview
<BadChoice> i'm the developer
<BadChoice> i have no problem with my other compuer
<BadChoice> i can add things, and download and all that stuff
<BadChoice> but in my laptop i get this error..
<BadChoice> i only want to branch here
<rowinggolfer_> ~$ bzr branch lp:gloobus-preview  works here
<rowinggolfer_> BadChoice, what email do you use to log into launchpad??
<BadChoice> jordi@gloobus.net
<rowinggolfer_> do this
<rowinggolfer_> ~$ bzr whoami "jordi puigdellviol <jordi@gloobus.net>"
<BadChoice> and now?
<rowinggolfer_> does that help?
<BadChoice> lets see...
<BadChoice> rowingglofer_, it didn't work
<rowinggolfer_> :(
<BadChoice> Permission denied (publickey).
<BadChoice> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<BadChoice> rowinggolfer_: what else can it be, have u seen the error i get?
<rowinggolfer_> BadChoice, I am new to this also, but do pull/push from many machines.
<rowinggolfer_> maybe this helps?
<rowinggolfer_> http://omgili.com/mailinglist/bazaar/lists/canonical/com/gv7okrhc71gergmaneorg.html
<Penguin_Guy> BadChoice: I still believe your problem may be due to missing keys in ~/.ssh. Anyway, these questions may prove useful: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/79261 https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr/+question/99703 https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/107036
<BadChoice> mmmm
<BadChoice> i have the key in launchpad, if I copy it from there will work?
<rowinggolfer_> you do have ssh installed?
<BadChoice> yes
<Penguin_Guy> BadChoice: Yes, but that's your public key, you'll probably also want your private key (which only you have).
<BadChoice> I have the file
<rowinggolfer_> i've never copied keys over IIRC
<Penguin_Guy> BadChoice: The key file?
<BadChoice> -----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----
<BadChoice> Proc-Type: 4,ENCRYPTED
<BadChoice> DEK-Info: DES-EDE3-CBC,8549B35B652E1C01
<BadChoice> yes, a one that starts with this
<BadChoice> cat /home/jordi/.ssh/portatil-ssh-private.asc
<BadChoice> i think this one is the private key
<rowinggolfer_> BadChoice, go to https://launchpad.net/~jordi
<rowinggolfer_> and add a key for the machine you are on
<rowinggolfer_> you only have one.
<BadChoice> oks
<rowinggolfer_> whereas I have 4
<rowinggolfer_> https://launchpad.net/~rowinggolfer
<BadChoice> rowingglofer_
<BadChoice> I have my key added...
<BadChoice> I onlye have one cause I used to have another account
<BadChoice> and there is where I have the other keys
<BadChoice> ~guitarboy000
<BadChoice> Penguin_Guy: how can I create a new key?
<Penguin_Guy> BadChoice: Google it: http://www.google.com/search?q=Create+an+SSH+key
<BadChoice> oks lets see
<rowinggolfer_> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<BadChoice> I've created a new one
<BadChoice> and how can I tell bzr to use that one
<wgrant> You need to tell SSH to use it.
<jordi> wtf, that was scary at a first read
#launchpad 2010-06-04
<dotblank> how long does it take for a package to show up in the ppa when you upload it?
<wgrant> dotblank: You should receive an email within five minutes, unless you've not properly signed the .changes file.
<wgrant> If it's accepted, it will appear on the PPA page at that time.
<dotblank> Rejected:
<dotblank> groove_0.0.1-1.dsc: Unknown section 'Multimedia'
<dotblank> launchpad keeps rejecting based on that
<lifeless> perhaps you should use one of the official sections
<dotblank> whoa
<dotblank> this is too cool
<dotblank> says it will build in 2 hours
<dotblank> first time using launchpad
<dotblank> but this is very cool
<thumper> :)
<dotblank> but im sad its building only for amd64 when I know it will build for lots of others
<thumper> like?
<dotblank> x86
<dotblank> arm
<dotblank> and others
<thumper> hmm... I don't know why it wouldn't build for those that we have builers for
<thumper> perhaps someone like wgrant would know
<dotblank> I think I specified and a target in the control... I think its fixed now though
<dotblank> a target*
<dotblank> https://launchpad.net/~eliaswoods/+archive/groove
 * thumper knows nothing about packaging
<nigelb> I got an OOPS mail OOPS-1616MPJ1
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1616MPJ1
<nigelb> I was changed the owner of a branch before merging, now I can't merge :(
<nigelb> *I changed
<ripps> Okay... a bunch of i386 and amd64 builders are idle, so why is my gmpc package say it has to wait 6 hours before building?
<nigelb> ppa?
<ripps> In fact, it said it would take 4 hours a few hours ago
<ripps> nigelb: yes
<nigelb> I think there are few builders only for PPA, but I'm not sure
<ripps> The build farm page says otherwise, 11 amd64 and 14 i386. Although, the PPA build status lists unknown for all queues
<nigelb> wgrant: around? ^
<mwhudson> i think the queue status thing is unknown because of a bug in the last rollout
<chmac> This is out of date: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/revelation-bugs
<chmac> The bugs are now here: http://oss.codepoet.no/revelation/issues/
<chmac> Which is a bitbucket site, don't think it's supported by launchpad.
<chmac> I was going to edit the info, but seems like it would break the link. Not sure what the best course of action is. Any recommendations?
<thumper> chmac: ask a question on the launchpad project would be best I think
<chmac> thumper: Ok, will try to track down a url for that... :-)
<thumper> chmac: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<chmac> thumper: Just got there, thanks :-)
<KurtKraut> If Launchpad detects a package has a new upstream release, does it mean it will be packaged for the next Ubuntu release? Like mtr 0.77: https://launchpad.net/mtr/+download
<chmac> thumper: Turns out there's already a question on there, so I added a little comment. Thanks for the tip. :-)
<chmac> G'night all
<wgrant> KurtKraut: No -- somebody needs to package the new release and get an Ubuntu developer to upload it.
<KurtKraut> wgrant,T hat's what I though at the first moment. But why Launchpad tracks the upstream FTP server and detects the latest version as available?
<wgrant> KurtKraut: Launchpad doesn't exist solely for Ubuntu.
<KurtKraut> wgrant, I'm aware of that but I think this is not an explanation. Or at least, I didn't get your point.
<wgrant> dotblank: Your .dsc says 'Architecture: amd64'. This is because the sole binary specified in debian/control is marked 'Architecture: amd64'.
<wgrant> KurtKraut: I'm not sure why exactly it does it, but not all useful features have to be for Ubuntu's purposes.
<wgrant> And automatically uploading them would be a very bad idea.
<lifeless> I can has root?
<lifeless> wgrant: not really different to daily builds
<wgrant> lifeless: One is to a PPA, which you trust explicitly with your life.
<wgrant> One is to the primary archive. In the primary archive case, you don't trust the upstream developer.
<wgrant> Whereas if you enable a daily PPA for a particular upstream, you probably do.
<bilalakhtar> Just out of curiosity: Why are the milestones 10.01-10.05 still open?
<kalon33> hello all, it seems there is a problem with launchpad PPA buildd, only a small subset of them are taking building tasks
<kalon33> everybody is sleeping it seems ;)
<wgrant> kalon33: Do you have a particular build in mind that should have dispatched a while ago, but hasn't yet?
<wgrant> Ah, I see.
<kalon33> wgrant: no, I just launch a few ones now, but looking at edge.launchpad.net/builders/, just a few are processing, one which took 50min to unpack build-deps... and there is a long queue according to build delays
<kalon33> *build time estimations
<noodles775> Strange, looking at the build history of the idle ones the seem to have been active recently.
 * noodles775 wishes we could re-enable the queue info on that page.
 * kalon33 wishes it too
<kalon33> wgrant, problems with the build dispatcher ?
<wgrant> Oh. Hmm.
<wgrant> So they are sort of working sometimes?
<kalon33> if you look at rosehip, this buildd has not refreshed his log for a while (55min, or it is still unpacking)
<kalon33> (44min for shipova)
<fta2> wgrant, all my builds are waiting, but the queue appears empty
<wgrant> fta2: Appears empty, or appears unknown?
<wgrant> What is the estimated start time on the build page?
<fta2> hours
<fta2> 5, 8, ..
<fta2> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html   http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-daily--ppa.html
<wgrant> Right, so the queue isn't empty. Something is pretty wrong.
<spm> fta2: unrelated aside; they are sweet dashboard pages! v nice!
<fta2> spm, thanks. i'm still trying to improve it
<fta2> btw, bug 589068 is still impacting me
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 589068 in Soyuz "Upload rejected with "unsupported operand type(s) for -: 'datetime.datetime' and 'NoneType'" (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589068
<kalon33> wgrant, official buildd are maybe affected: kubuntu-meta is building for 1hour... but it is a meta, no? This shouldn't took so long
<wgrant> kalon33: Right, something is very wrong. The same master deals with the official and PPA buildds, so it's unsurprising that they're both broken.
<wgrant> It is being investigated.
<kalon33> wgrant, thanks :)
<cos^> is is it possible to cancel rebuild of a package?
<wgrant> cos^: It won't build if you delete the source package.
<wgrant> But you can't cancel the builds any other way, at the moment.
<cos^> ok. i just accidentally started build of an old package
<oojah> I have a ppa package that has BuildDepends including "libsqlite3-dev (>= 3.6.14.1)". The Depends line doesn't explicitly include libsqlite3. If I upload to lucid, the dependency on libsqlite3 gets set to the version in lucid, not 3.6.14.1. Is this expected behaviour?
<wgrant> oojah: The version in the build-depends line doesn't affect that.
<wgrant> The shlibs file in libsqlite3-dev specifies the version of the dependency.
<wgrant> This is so it depends on a version with the right symbols.
<wgrant> (ABI handles some things, but not symbol addition, for example)
<fta2> is there a limit to the number of source ids i can pass to getBuildSummariesForSourceIds()?
<wgrant> fta2: Well, it'll start timing out eventually, so be nice.
<wgrant> But no, not really.
<fta2> ok
<oojah> wgrant: Right, so that's a yes :)
<fta2> i'm currently doing it one by one but this is inefficient (too many http requests)
<wgrant> oojah: Right, it's expected.
<fta2> speaking of unnecessary requests, source_package_publishing_history (as returned by getPublishedSources()) should have a 'dist' attribute.. as accessing srcpkg.distro_series.name just to get its dist makes an http request
<wgrant> fta2: Well, it shouldn't really have such an attribute. launchpadlib should just be smarter, somehow.
<wgrant> Or you should be able to tell launchpadlib to grab the distroseries too.
<fta2> either way, it's the same for me. i suffer from too many moderately-slow requests so the less the better
<fta2> i wonder why login_anonymously() usually returns in 100~300ms but very often spikes to 30, 50, 60sec
<geser> fta2: to save some http requests you could "cache" the distro_series object. you could look at spph.distro_series_link (it's an attribute so no extra http request) and only fetch the distro_series if you didn't have it already (it's unlike that it will change during the runtime of your script)
<fta2> geser, thanks. parsing distro_series_link is hackish but helps a bit
<thekorn> fta2, did you publish the dashboard code somewhere?
<fta2> thekorn, not yet
<thekorn> fta2, ok, please ping me with an url once it's available, I'm interested to see how it works, and why it is so slow
<geser> fta2: you don't necessarily need to parse it, just use it as a key for a dict with already fetched disto_series object
<hrw> hi
<fta2> geser, i need it for display
<fta2> +too
<hrw> I noticed one nasty thing: when I add new email to my LP account I got email with verify link. Going to that link gives me page with "Cancel|Continue" buttons but no message explaining what to do. I know that 'Continue' is proper one but what about other users? why there is no message on page?
<YaManicKill> can i let another launchpad user upload to a ppa owned by me?
<geser> fta2: instead of always accessing spph.distro_series.name try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/444507/ this should save you some http requests while still giving you access to the distro_series.name attribute
<shadeslayer> hi,any idea where i can find support for shop.canonical.com
<ripps> y'know I thought the "starting X hours" on the build status page was supposed to decrease, instead of increase...
<ripps> It started at 2 hours about 12 hours ago, and now it's 10 hours
<shadeslayer> ripps: that depends on the stuff which has more priority :)
<zachtib> hey, are the PPA build servers running behind? I uploaded something last night and it's still pending with a 2-hour start time.
<bigjools> yes we have big delays, we're working on it
<zachtib> ok, just wanted to make sure it was a known issue and it wasn't just me, thanks
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: Large delays processing builds, we're working on it | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: gary_poster | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<derick212> Hi.  Having issues getting a file from the launchpad servers.  As requested joined channel.
<derick212> URL is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/mahara/master/download/head%3A/htdocs/js/paginator.js/paginator.js  Been trying on and off for the last hour
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: Large delays processing builds, we're working on it | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<mok0> where can I learn about recipes?
<mok0> ah found ut
<mok0> it
 * rowinggolfer_ reads topic..... and his question is answered, thanks
<bigjools> rowinggolfer_: should be fixed soon
<rowinggolfer_> bigjools, no worries.
<apw> are we aware that the "Queue Status" is all unknown on the build farm?  i guess this could be fallout from slow builds
<jpds> apw: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/588684
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 588684 in Soyuz "builders index timing out after 10.05 release (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [High,In progress]
<bigjools> it's getting fixed as we speak
 * apw bets you are getting beaten from all sides :)
<bigjools> :/
<apw> bigjools, ahh this would affect regular buildd's too wouldn't it, and would explain the odd case i had where a job started 5 hours later than its estimate
<bigjools> yes, all build dispatching is delayed
<bigjools> we're not sure why, but a database query that was previously taking 400ms is now taking 10 minutes sometimes
<apw> bigjools, do we know why testing on edge on the live db didn't catch the regression?  oh i guess we don't connect any machines to edge scheduling wise
<apw> but the main page not having data should have shown up before?  i use that on edge a lot
<bigjools> edge doesn't have any builders
<apw> no but it has the /builders page no ?
<apw> and that was the first reported symptom ?
<bigjools> that's a different issue to the one I'm talking about
<apw> oh ok fair enough
<bigjools> it wouldn't get caught on edge anyway
<noodles775> apw: the change landed on db-devel (by necessity) so didn't hit edge, and staging (and dogfood where we also test things) only have a few builders compared with production. So that is a point that we could improve.
<bigjools> it's generally a problem that we don't have a production-like build environment to test in and not one that's easy to fix either
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: Builds are dispatching properly again, but there is a backlog | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Penguin_Guy> Is the bug email interface guide ( https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface ) correct? I tried changing the status using the method in that guide and the text appeared in my post (https://bugs.launchpad.net/codemonkey/+bug/589177/comments/1).
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 589177 in Code Monkey "Need some kind of Branding Icon (affected: 2, heat: 12)" [Medium,In progress]
<bac> Penguin_Guy: were you careful to indent the message as required?
<Penguin_Guy> bac: What's the indentation supposed to be? I thought it was just a single space.
<bac> Penguin_Guy: it looks like you did
<Penguin_Guy> bac: I copied the indentation exactly as it appeared on the help page.
<bac> Penguin_Guy: yeah, i see that now.  unfortunately i rarely/never use the email interface.  but i know people who use it all of the time
<Penguin_Guy> bac: Anyone on IRC now who might have the answer?
<bac> Penguin_Guy: BjornT or gmb might.  ^^
<Penguin_Guy> bac: Thanks.
<Penguin_Guy> BjornT, gmb: Can either of you help me with setting bug status through email?
<bac> Penguin_Guy: i wonder if the attachment was done improperly, confusing it?
<Penguin_Guy> bac: I don't see what could have gone wrong with adding an attachment, the 'net seems to say just to attach it like any other attachment.
<bac> Penguin_Guy: just grasping for straws...
<bac> Penguin_Guy: the body of your email looked fine to me so that was the only other variable...
<Penguin_Guy> bac: The only thing I could think of was if the guide was wrong or out of date. That's why I was looking for someone who uses the email interface regularly. I'll try some more Google searches and see what I can find. Thanks for the help.
<bac> Penguin_Guy: ok.  if you would, follow up with me here if you figure it out and i'll update the doc if needed.
<Penguin_Guy> bac: Sure.
<lifeeth|sleep> nick lifeeth
<lifeeth|sleep> oops
<lifeeth> Hello all... can some one point me to a howto on tarring my repo?
<maxb> lifeeth: It is not clear what you mean - please explain more.
<lifeeth> github / bitbucket have an option to dowload the current revision via a web UI
<lifeeth> akin to bzr export and tar
<lifeeth> anything similar on launchpad?
<maxb> No, there is no equivalent feature in the web UI
<lifeeth> Thanks.. just wanted to know that bit
<maxb> lifeeth: Perhaps you can use 'bzr export myproject.tar.gz lp:~somebody/myproject/branchname' instead
<lifeeth> Got that
<maxb> Is it a known issue that all the build queues on /builders are showing 'unknown' ?
<geser> maxb: yes
<geser> maxb: bug 588684
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 588684 in Soyuz "builders index timing out after 10.05 release (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588684
<maxb> Thanks
 * maxb subscribes
<bigjools> noodles has a branch to fix it, it'll land soon
<christophechauve> Hi
<christophechauve> We bought a commercial projet, whom is private, but we cannot made the branch as private, anybody can check if there is no problem ?
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> christophechauve: you might want to explain further
<pmjdebruijn> christophechauve: I could be wrong, but I don't think Launchpad is intended for commercial private hosting :)
<pmjdebruijn> again, I could be wrong
<christophechauve> pmjdebruijn: lol
<christophechauve> you can use it as proprietary licence but you must pay for it
<tsimpson> pmjdebruijn: you can purchase a commercial license with Launchpad, free hosting is reserved for open-source projects
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> well, I said I could be wrong :)
<christophechauve> pmjdebruijn: ;)
<bac> hi christophechauve
<bac> pmjdebruijn: yes, commercial/proprietary projects can use launchpad if they buy a "commercial-use" subscription.
<bac> christophechauve: i will be happy to help you get your project set up properly
<christophechauve> bac i just send an email to help@launchpad.net with URL for project and branch
 * bac looks
<christophechauve> bac: thanks
<bac> haven't gotten it yet
<christophechauve> ok
<christophechauve> this is the url project https://launchpad.net/syleam.openerp
<christophechauve> this project is private (it's ok) but the branch are public, we want to made it as private
<Penguin_Guy> Does anyone here know how to use the email interface to change bug properties?
<micahg> Penguin_Guy: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<Penguin_Guy> micahg: I tried that but it doesn't seem to work
<micahg> Penguin_Guy: sorry, that's all I know, maybe someone else can help
<maxb> Penguin_Guy: I suspect it's probably mandatory to gpg-sign your emails to edit bugs that way
<Penguin_Guy> maxb: Yeah, it was signed.
<maxb> oh :-/
<maxb> and you did put a leading space at the beginning of each command line?
<Penguin_Guy> max: Yes
#launchpad 2010-06-05
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: Builds are dispatching properly again, but there is a backlog | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<happyaron> how long will launchpad refresh its karma statistics for a person?
<ripps> Okay, I've had some gmpc-trunk packages waiting to build for over 32 hours now. Is there some way to increase there priority? I'm trying to fix an issue that some people have emailed me about.
<kalib_1> Hi guys. I'm new with Launchpad and have 2 questions. Anyone who can answer me? Here we go.. 1- I do always translate using po files. Is it possible to get this po file and import to launchpad to tranlate it using launchpad?  ...  2- After translating it, would be possible to export from launchpad to a po file again?
<nailuj24> kalib: i'm pretty sure it's possible, but i don't know how. i know it's using po files though, and that it can export them
<kalib> thanks..
<JoshBrown> Apparently the name 'blobber' may have legal issues. Is this true? And if so, can anyone think of an alternative name?
<kklimonda> hey, I have a problem branching https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/ubuntu-review-overview/report-debian, also most links related to this branch (viewing content, commits) lead to 404
<JoshBrown> kklimonda: I also get 404s from most of the links.
<candrea> kklimonda: I don't know what's going on, but I think that re-pushing the branch will solve the problem
<nigelb> candrea: I can try
<nedko> i'm trying to setup automatic import of a git branch, but it fails with "The repository you are fetching from contains submodules. To continue, upgrade your Bazaar repository to a format that supports nested trees, such as 'development-subtree'"
<nedko> i dont want submodules to be imported
<maxb> nedko: Unfortunately I don't think this is an option
<nedko> should i file a bug?
<nedko> where is the relevant bug tracker?
<maxb> This falls more under bzr or bzr-git, than launchpad itself
<maxb> There's probably a bug of some sort existing already
<nedko> iirc there was a special project for importing from other repos, but i cannot recall the name
<maxb> git imports are accomplished using bzr-git
<maxb> jelmer would be the ideal person to talk to about this, but he's not around
<nedko> there was an infrastructure project in launchpad for imports, at least for svn imports
<maxb> Are you thinking of CSCVS ?
<nedko> CSCVS does not sound familiar at all
<maxb> In that case, I can't think of what infrastructure project you're thinking of
 * nedko is digging his mail archive
<nedko> "Launchpad Bazaar Integration" ?
<nedko> "VCS imports"?
<nedko> the later is a team
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I create a clone of this branch: lp:~bilel-khedira/muallim/muallim-1.0/ without having to upload again from my laptop ?
<AnAnt> I mean create a clone in launchpad
<jml> AnAnt, there isn't a way at the moment.
<AnAnt> hmmm, that's unfortunate
<AnAnt> thanks anyways
<jml> AnAnt, np.
<Noldorin> i've just gone blank... how do i give someone commit permissions on launchpad?
<Noldorin> do i need to change the branch owner to a team that contains everyone who can commit, or is there an easier way?
<JoshBrown> Noldorin: Yes, you'll need a team.
<Noldorin> JoshBrown: and then change the branch owner eh?
<JoshBrown> Noldorin: Yes, only the owner can upload to a branch - you'll need to change the branch owner to the desired team.
<Noldorin> JoshBrown: ok, got it. thanks for the refreseher, should be simple now :)
<ccheney> seems launchpad keeps falling over today :-(
<ccheney> eg OOPS-1617E1794
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1617E1794
<wgrant> ccheney: Where'd you get that OOPS? Was it a timeout?
<ccheney> wgrant, trying to view any status for branch on ~openoffice-pkgs bzr
<ccheney> i think it might have been a timeout
<wgrant> I can see https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/openoffice/3.2.0-lucid fine.
<ccheney> yea i can see it now so maybe its just timing out, it happened several times though
<wgrant> Hm, that's not good.
#launchpad 2010-06-06
<bjsnider> i'm getting a barrage of emails from apparently different users complaining about the keyserver failing on ppas
<wgrant> Yes, it is somewhat unwell at the moment :(
<wgrant> Has been for a few hours, by the look of things.
<maco> lifeless: halp!
<maco> lifeless: bzr is doing things different and confusing now :(
<wgrant> maco: What's it doing?
<maco> its acting like svn instead of bzr
<wgrant> Howso?
<maco> commit auto-pushed
<maco> i know lp's docs say there's a mode like that
<maco> how do i make it go back to distributed mode?
<wgrant> See 'bzr help checkouts'
<wgrant> Quick fix: bzr unbind
<wgrant> 'bzr checkout' creates a bound branch by default. 'bzr branch' creates an unbound one.
<wgrant> You switch between the two modes with 'bzr bind' and 'bzr unbind'.
<maco> oh
<maco> ok
<maco> i think i was trying to use bind to change where the push-place was
<wgrant> Did you mean 'bzr push --remember some://url'?
<maco> yeah probably
<maco> i dont recall seeing --remember in "man bzr" though
<maco> thank you wgrant
<wgrant> The manpage is not exhaustive.
<wgrant> bzr help push
<wgrant> Oh, it is pretty exhaustive now.
<maco> so treat bzr like chanserv. ok.
<wgrant> And --remember is there.
<maco> yes it is. oops
<wgrant> I forgot the manpage was autogenerated.
<wgrant> ... and is 2500 lines long. Ouch.
<maco> i probably expected it to be near "push" and it wasnt and so i then assumed some other command would do it
<micahg> bzr help CMD is usually pretty useful
<maco> um yeah 2500 manpages arent the sort you read..they're the sort you grep and hope you're grepping the right words
<wgrant> Er, well, it is in the push section.
<wgrant> micahg: The manpage appears to be a combination of most of the the 'bzr help' output.
<micahg> wgrant: makes sense
<maco> oh they have sections
<maco> ok. lets just all remove 10 of my geek points now
<maco> i think i looked at "command overview" and assumed that was it
<wgrant> Heh, not quite :P
<maco> i was trying to figure out how to make my branch be a team branch instead. i did a LOT of weird/wrong things to it in the meantime. then nigelb found the "change owner" option in the "branch details" section and so i went and used that and filed a bug saying it was too hard to find the "change owner" thing
<micahg> maco: I thought you just push under the team in LP
<maco> the team didnt have a branch yet and i was confused
<maco> and when i tried doing that it said it was "stacking" the team branch on top of my branch
<maco> and then i got more confused
<wgrant> You can either move it or just push to a location that doesn't exist yet.
<wgrant> Ah, well, it will indeed stack if your branch is set as the development focus.
<maco> where "move it" means "find that change-owner thingy" right?
<micahg> that's one feature I love about bzr is the autocreation when pushing
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> micahg: Yeah, the combination of bzr and LP there is pretty awesome.
<maco> oh is THAT why it did that??
<wgrant> Yes.
<maco> well now i have things a bit muddled in gally & gally-asl. at least one of them has its development branch stacking on my branch now because i couldnt figure out how to move it
<wgrant> So, you want the team branch to be the dev focus?
<maco> yes
<maco> i have it pointed that way now
<maco> but because when i made the team branch, mine was the dev focus, the current-dev-focus one stacks on top of mine
<wgrant> There are only two gally branches.
<wgrant> Neither is stacked.
<maco> gally-asl then, i guess
<maco> i got one of them right and one of them wrong
<wgrant> Are you sure you didn't delete the newly created team branch, then rename the old one?
<maco> thats what i did with gally
<wgrant> See, gally-asl has only one branch.
<maco> oh or maybe i repeated that on gally-asl now too
<wgrant> So it's not stacked.
<maco> bah im so confused
<wgrant> Moving the dev focus around, when combined with stacking, can be pretty confusing, yes.
<maco> the last 2 days' worth of launchpad & bzr usage have been weeeeird
<maco> by the way, when creating a team, there's no way to set its owner at that point right? you just create it, then use the change-owner thing for the team then (if youre in the team that you made be owner) delete yourself?
<wgrant> Right, you can't set the owner at creation time.
<wgrant> Which is perhaps slightly inconvenient.
<wgrant> lamont: Hmm. Build farm disaster?
<wgrant> A few 'No route to host's, and lots of Fault 8002s on i386, which makes me suspect that a recipe build might have somehow made it through.
<daker> hello @all
<daker> is there any way to remove a translation template?
<kalib> Hi there. Created a project in launchpad yesterday at morning. Wanna translate using it. I did upload 4 files and is still as "Nees Review". How long it will take?
<FullFlannelJacke> Getting rejections to my ppa uploads and dont know why.
<FullFlannelJacke> I uploaded it once and it was rejected because of my Changelog.  Then, after a lot of searching, i fixed that and uploaded it again.
<FullFlannelJacke> Now it says that my package is "is already accepted in ubuntu/lucid and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution."
<FullFlannelJacke> anyone anyone?
<FullFlannelJacke> I believe it is still an issue with ym changelog.  Can anyone please explain how in the world a changelog is supposed to look?  this is irritating that such a small thing is causing such a PITA
<FullFlannelJacke> I am trying to package code I have written and I have no idea how the changelog should look when i have no bug reports, etc..
<aakef> Hello all
<aakef> Any one here who could help me with launchpad ppa uploads?
<FullFlannelJacke> aakef: Im here for the same reason no one seems to be here
<aakef> I registered a ppa page, uploaded to it with dput, but nothing happens
<aakef> tell FullFlannelJacke: Hmm, thanks. Do you know a mailing list to ask on?
<FullFlannelJacke> aakef: check your email.  Your package probably got rejected and you will get an email telling you why
<FullFlannelJacke> aakef: if you have even a tiny error in one of the files in /debian, it will get rejected automatically
<aakef> tell FullFlannelJacke: I don't get a single mail
<FullFlannelJacke> and sometimes it can take 10-15 minutes to get the email
<geser> aakef: is the gpg key you used for signing attached to your LP profile?
<FullFlannelJacke> then if you got no email, then its likely your package is being "processed" by the server still
<aakef> tell FullFlannelJacke: And as unionfs-fuse is already in Debian and Ubuntu, I don't think there is a packaging error
<aakef> tell geser: Also already checked that, yes
<FullFlannelJacke> GRRR.  My package just got rejected AGAIN.  Can anyone please tell me why my changelog keeps getting rejected?
<geser> FullFlannelJacke: what error message?
<FullFlannelJacke> saying that instabUnable to find distroseries: unstable
<FullFlannelJacke> Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<FullFlannelJacke> But if I put lucid in there I get yet another error message
<aakef> tell FullFlannelJacke: That would be Debian upload
<geser> PPA know only about Ubuntu release names, not Debian ones
<FullFlannelJacke> Yeah but if I put lucid in there, it gets rejected still
<aakef> tell FullFlannelJacke: I think you need to specify the Ubuntu distro, its in the lauchpad help page
<FullFlannelJacke> if I put "lucid" there, i get this error:
<FullFlannelJacke> is already accepted in ubuntu/lucid and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload.
<geser> what's the package name and the version you try to upload?
<wgrant> FullFlannelJacke: You need to increment the version.
<wgrant> You can't upload the same version twice; that doesn't make sense.
<FullFlannelJacke> This is MY package.  i wrote the code.  And it is version 1.0
<FullFlannelJacke> And I have not yet uploaded it
<wgrant> You did upload it.
<FullFlannelJacke> so even if it gets rejected, i have to change the version?
<wgrant> No, it must have been accepted at some point.
<wgrant> Rejected versions do not count for the purposes of the version check.
<geser> not for rejects, but once it accepted you have to even if the build fails
<FullFlannelJacke> Well, I did upload it many months ago, but I deleted it because of a bug..So, i have no idea what version I should be using..
<FullFlannelJacke> I guess I will try something like 1.2
<geser> LP still remembers this old version
<FullFlannelJacke> OK yes, I found it in LP..I will have to upload v1.02 or greater
<FullFlannelJacke> I figured it only kept track if the package was *still* there.
<aakef> When I got to my launchpad page, it does not even show "Technical details". Any idea? https://launchpad.net/~aakef/+archive/ppa
<wgrant> aakef: There are no packages to install from it, so it does not show installation instructions.
<wgrant> Did you sign the .changes file with the correct GPG key?
<aakef> wgrant: I only have one key for the package mail adress
<aakef> wgrant: If it at least would send me a single mail what is going wrong...
<wgrant> aakef: If it's not signed properly, it cannot determine who to send an email to!
<aakef> gpg: Good signature from "Bernd Schubert <bernd.schubert@fastmail.fm>"
<aakef> Successfully uploaded packages.
<aakef> Arg, and now suddenly I got a mail
<aakef> wgrant: Thanks, it worked! Seems the reason was that I had an old mail address in my key, but I recently deleted that key from launchpad
<aakef> I mean i deleted that mail address from launchpad
<ochosi> hi everyone
<ochosi> is it possible to make launchpad automatically build packages from a git repo?
<ochosi> on a regular basis
<directhex> how come so many i386 ppa builders are disabled?
<FullFlannelJacke> How long does it usually take for a package to be built?  Mine has been waiting 6 hours.
<oojah> FullFlannelJacke: It varies greatly depending on what else has been submitted.
<oojah> FullFlannelJacke: But at the moment it looks as though there is a problem. See: https://launchpad.net/builders/
<FullFlannelJacke> Must have been a lot of submissions today
<directhex> FullFlannelJacke, depends on the size of the queue. or, in today's case, whether 80% of i386 PPA builders are disabled
<FullFlannelJacke> hmm i wonder why so many are disabled?
<wgrant> FullFlannelJacke: A network glitch, it appears.
<wgrant> An admin should be around in a couple of hours; I'll poke them.
<FullFlannelJacke> can anyone tell me why my build is failing?
<FullFlannelJacke> it is saying something about it cant find the data files because they dont exist
<FullFlannelJacke> even though they do
#launchpad 2011-05-30
<poolie> lifeless: i'm pretty sure (and I hope) i did not already file bug 790034
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 790034 in Launchpad itself "bug state change mails on multi-task bugs cause fear, uncertainty, doubt" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790034
<poolie> someone else might have; i was pretty brusque with my bug mail while travelling
<lifeless> wgrant: bug 163241
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 163241 in Launchpad itself "Searching distribution series bugs by component shows bug reports multiple times" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163241
<lifeless> poolie: bug 204082
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 204082 in Launchpad itself "Invalidating bug report that's open elsewhere sends alarming notification" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204082
<lifeless> wgrant: thanks
<poolie> heh, you know, as i was filing it, i thought "this sounds just like something mpt would say"
<poolie> not recent though
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> I saw it recently which is why it was in my head
<cafuego> Hi, am I in the right spot for help with a launchpad build recipe problem?
<cafuego> Though I chose my launchpad login as owner, the build log tells me "You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to write to Launchpad or access private data."
<lifeless> thats normal
<lifeless> whats the problem ?
<cafuego> The builds fail with that error - I think
<cafuego> Oh no
<cafuego> Never mind, I need to read it properly :-)
<cafuego> bzr: ERROR: Branches have no common ancestor, and no merge base revision was specified.
<cafuego> dailydeb locally was happy enough :-/
<spiv> cafuego: where's the recipe?
<cafuego> spiv: https://code.launchpad.net/~cafuego/+recipe/inkscape-daily
<cafuego> spiv: I've got it working now
<spiv> cafuego: that error means your recipe is trying to merge unrelated branches.  If that recipe works locally then that would be strange...
<spiv> Ah good :)
<cafuego> spiv: It *did* work locally :-)
<cafuego> spiv: But yes, they were totally unrelated.
<cafuego> spiv: One is lp:inkscape and the other was a branch that only had a debian/ dir with some guff in it.
<cafuego> spiv: I just did a branch of lp:inkscape, add by debian stuff and pushed that back up. It's happy enough with that, it seems.
<spiv> You can also use the nest or nest-part directives for that
<cafuego> Weeeeell... it works now, I should maybe not touch it ;-)
<spiv> That's also a good strategy :)
<cafuego> Would nest basically dump repo b into repo a?
<spiv> Basically.
<cafuego> Cool .. yeah that's what it did locally with dailydeb
<cafuego> depite me telling it to merge
<spiv> I'm pretty sure the dailydeb builds the recipe using the same logic, it just does some extra stuff relating to changelogs, dput, etc.
<spiv> So it's still strange to me that you'd have a recipe that would work locally, unless the branches it was using were different, or perhaps unless you have a newer bzr-builder locally than is deployed on Launchpad.
<cafuego> spiv: Possibly; I grabbed it from its daily repo.
<cafuego> spiv: ANyways, thankyou :-)  I'd better go shopping before traffic gets too awful.
<lifeless> spiv: can't use nest-part
<lifeless> spiv: noone has merged it into LP
<wgrant> Lies.
<wgrant> It's been supported since late last year.
<lifeless> hmm, someone was having trouble recently
<lifeless> or perhaps my memory is playing up
<wgrant> They used recipe version 0.2 instead of 0.3.
<lifeless> oh, so baked in confusion ?
<wgrant> Ja
<wgrant> I believe somebody mentioned that in the bug.l
<wgrant> Or I absorbed this knowledge from elsewhere...
<wgrant> can't quite recall.
<spiv> There is (was?) also a bug that it doesn't allow grabbing just a single file.  But the basic feature works just fine AFAIK.
<soren> Is there any way to update the URL a particular vcs import is pulling from? One of the upstream projects I'm tracking moved their SVN repo. Again.
<soren> ...or must I request a new import?
<wgrant> soren: Which import, and what's the new URL?
<wgrant> And is it a continuation of the existing repository?
<soren> wgrant: It's an Apache project that moved out of incubation, so I believe it should be the same stuff, just at a new URL.
<soren> It's libcloud.
<soren> Err..
<wgrant> That looks like git.
<soren> ?!?
<soren> It was SVN on Friday.
<wgrant> Ah.
<soren> and I got an e-mail saying it was marked failing.
 * soren goes to look.
<wgrant> It's an import of a git-svn import.
<soren> Well.. Yes, that one is.
<soren> But.
<soren> Hang on, let me find the e-mail before I make more of an arse of myself.
<wgrant> There's /trunk, /git-trunk, and /old-git-trunk
<wgrant>  /trunk is SVN and failing.
<wgrant>  /git-trunk is the development focus and succeeding/
<soren> Oh, right, there it is.
<soren> Yes, right, ok.
<wgrant> What's the new URL?
<soren> It's the /trunk one that should be moved. https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/libcloud/trunk/
<wgrant> So just drop the incubator/?
<soren> Seems like it.
<soren> Yep.
<wgrant> It's currently importing.
<wgrant> Hopefully it will work.
<soren> First they were hosted in their own git. Then they moved to somewhere else. Then they realised they wanted to be an apache project and moved to the incubator svn. Then they grew up and moved out of incubation moving their svn repo again. *sigh*
<soren> I hope that's the last of this. At least for a couple of years.
<wgrant> Moved from git to svn? Ew.
<soren> Blame Apache.
<soren> I do.
<wgrant> Heh
<soren> But you raise good point
<wgrant> Importing three new revs.
<soren> At some point, Apache will inevitably grow up and move to a DVCS and then I'll have to deal with it again :)
<wgrant> Seems happy enough.
<soren> \o/
<soren> wgrant: Thanks muchly.
<wgrant> np
<soren> Is there a way in the LP ui to copy a package from Ubuntu proper into a PPA?
<soren> Or do I have to pull the source package and do it manually?
<geser> soren: does the LP API count for you as UI? I guess you can do it through LP API
<soren> geser: It doesn't really, but I guess that might be useful.
<soren> geser: It's just not something I need very often at all, so having a point-and-click way of doing it would be nice.
<soren> geser: Just fetching the source package and uploading it again took me 30 seconds. Using the LP API, I'd have to actually think :)
<AfC> I just branched lp:ubuntu/gwibber but ended up with something that is tagged as 3.0.0-0ubuntu1 but meanwhile my perfectly normal Ubuntu Natty system has gwibber-3.0.0.1-0ubuntu3 installed.
<AfC> Did I do something wrong trying to get the branch?
<geser> AfC: http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/gwibber.html#2011-04-05%2022:14:35.633519
<soren> AfC: The bzr import failed: http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/gwibber.html#2011-04-05 22:14:35.633519
<soren> Darn it.
<AfC> soren: huh
<AfC> geser: so, er, huh
<AfC> So if I needed to grab the sources for gwibber-3.0.0.1-0ubuntu3 (or whatever is current) and rebuild them, what would be the best way to do that?
<AfC> should I try to use bzr builddeb's import-dsc?
<geser> AfC: apt-get source gwibber (if you have the source repository enabled) or grab the URL for the .dsc from LP and 'dget' it (if you want a specific version)
<AfC> geser: and then import-dsc that?
<geser> I'd leave the bzr branch alone until the UDD people fix it
<geser> with apt-get source you get the unpacked source package (but we get OT for this channel)
<AfC> alright
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> henninge: could you please have a look:  https://code.launchpad.net/~adeuring/launchpad/bug-486824/+merge/62883 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 62883 in gutenprint (Ubuntu) "driver no longer working" [Low,Fix released]
<henninge> adeuring: sure
<adeuring> thanks!
<kiko> quick question
<kiko> if a team has no ML and is subscribed to a bug, all team members get bugmail, right?
<kiko> I'm sure that's how it us
<kiko> ed to be, at least
<kiko> and is there a piece of documentation that says that
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<henninge> kiko: I thought so, too.
<kiko> thanks henninge
<henninge> adeuring: do you know for sure?
<henninge> dunno about documentation, though.
<adeuring> kiko, henninge, yes, that's how I remember it: all team members are subscribed
<beuno> wasn't it if no contact email was set, all members got bugmail?
<kiko> right
<bigjools> it's correct, as we found out recently when removing the contact for the reviewers list
<shadeslayer> hi, could someone move https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/calligra to this project : https://launchpad.net/calligra ?
<Darxus> SpamAssassin has an extensive set of tests run by "make test", which do not appear to be run by the Debian/Ubuntu packaging.  Is there... a policy against running make test in package builds?  Seems like it would be a good idea for automated daily builds.
<maxb> Darxus: No, there is no such policy. However, you seem a little confused, as the Debian/Ubuntu packaging is not automated daily builds, as you imply. Also, #launchpad isn't directly related to your question.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Darxus> maxb: Launchpad automated daily builds:  https://launchpad.net/~darxus/+archive/spamassassin-daily
<Darxus> I guess that wasn't the most relevant url, this is better, a daily build recipe:  https://code.launchpad.net/~spamassassin/+recipe/spamassassin-daily
<ahasenack> hi, PPAs always require the uploads to be done against the "RELEASE" pocket? Not <distro>-proposed, for example?
<ahasenack> I want to test a debdiff build, for an sru
<ahasenack> so I need to change it to be, say, maverick, instead of maverick-proposed, just so the ppa will build it?
<micahg> ahasenack: no, you can modify your ~/.dput.cf  file
<ahasenack> micahg: how?
<micahg> ahasenack: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Using%20packages%20from%20other%20distributions
<ahasenack> micahg: what's the "ubuntu suite", the distro name?
<micahg> ahasenack: yeah, maverick in your example
<ahasenack> micahg: so I would be able to keep maverick-proposed in the changelog?
<micahg> ahasenack: correct
<ahasenack> micahg: and for natty, oneirick, lucid, hardy, can I have new sections in dput.cf or do I need to change it everytime?
<ahasenack> better specifying a different dput.cf each time I suppose?
<micahg> ahasenack: you can have new sections
<ahasenack> ok, got i
<ahasenack> it
<ahasenack> hi guys, I'm getting this rejection when uploading to a ppa: "File smart_1.3-2.diff.gz already exists in smart-512302, but uploaded version has different contents. " The help site didn't mention this error
<ahasenack> I uploaded 4 sources.changes files, for 4 distros
<ahasenack> it failed for two with this error
<ahasenack> the package happens to have the exact version/release in both of the distros where it failed
<ahasenack> but the changelog is different of course. Is this taken into account?
<micahg> ahasenack: you can't upload the same version twice
<ahasenack> micahg: but it's for different distros
<micahg> ahasenack: doesn't matter, it's one archive, you need to add something like ~lucid1 or ~lucid~ppa1
<ahasenack> hmm, as expected, the hardest part of an sru is not the code fix, but naming the package
<micahg> ahasenack: SRUs need separate versions as well
<ahasenack> micahg: what should I call it? in natty, for example, the released package is 1.3-1.3build1
<ikonia> hey guys, how can you you rennew your membership in a team when it's coming up for renewall/expireation
<ahasenack> micahg: I was using 1.3-2
<micahg> ahasenack: can you hop in #ubuntu-devel please?
<ahasenack> micahg: sure, sorry about asking this in the wrong channel
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2011-05-31
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> mrevell: might be an idea to post http://twitter.com/#!/planetubuntu/status/75484018019278848 to loco contacts
<mrevell> czajkowski, /me looks
<czajkowski> mrevell: morning btw :)
<poolie> o/ mrevell
<mrevell> Hey poolie
<Philip5> anyone else who have problems with built packages on launchpad ppas to get published? have been staling in Pending publication mode for two hours here
<soren> Philip5: Same here.
<soren> halp! :)
<soren> bigjools: Is this something you can look at or is there someone else I can poke?
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<bigjools> I can take a quick look
<bigjools> ah, adeuring can take a quick look :)
<soren> Awesome timing there :)
<bigjools> I suspect he'll need my help :)
<adeuring> bigjools: I'm afraid that IO need too help in this case ;)
<adeuring> bigjools: so... could you have a llok?
<bigjools> yes I was referring to you :)
<ondrej> Hi, is dinstall on PPAs broken?
<bigjools> adeuring: can you manage this as an incident please?
<ondrej> I have several packages in pending state for some hours.
<bigjools> ondrej: yeah we just found out that it's broken
<adeuring> bigjools: ok
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA PUBLISHING IS CURRENTLY DOWN | https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nigelb> james_w: you about?
<nigelb> james_w: When I suggested using the LP API, instead of screen scraping for getting information for summit, you said LP will not be able to handle the load.  Would that happen even if they were splint into individual requests?
<bigjools> PPA publishing should be ok again
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<soren> bigjools: Is it still catching up, or does it constitute an actual problem if I still have pending packages?
<bigjools> soren: it will have a lot of catching up
<soren> Ah, there it goes.
<soren> \o/
<soren> bigjools: Thanks for the quick fix!
<bigjools> it was a deployment issue, ho hum
<james_w> nigelb, I said that it would be very slow, not that LP wouldn't handle the load
<nigelb> james_w: Ah, apologies. My memory was vague on what you said :)
<james_w> that's ok
<james_w> instead of ~1 roundtrip to get most of the info, it will likely do several round trips
<james_w> maybe a*n where n is the number of blueprints accepted for UDS
<nigelb> james_w: well, we already do a*n+1 + m where n is number of BPs and m is number of participants
<james_w> nigelb, well, it may be even more
<james_w> it's hard to say given that the API can't give us that information currently
<nigelb> james_w: hang on, let me try and explain what I'm saying :)
<nigelb> james_w: So, what I'm talking about is this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/models/meetingmodel.py#L188
<nigelb> Here we screen scape the data of each blueprint.  Isn't it more elegant to use the API? Because a change in LP UI might break our data import and we most probably won't know about it until it fails, aka the few weeks before UDS.
<james_w> nigelb, you mean replacing line 210 etc?
<james_w> I have no problem with that
<james_w> I thought you meant replacing the XML file with the API, which is what I think will be slower
<james_w> replacing what you point to should be roughly the same performance
<nigelb> james_w: yup. that bit.  No XML file isn't screen-scraping, that's an export although LP folks don't really support it.
<nigelb> *No, XML
<nigelb> james_w: aha, I'll create a bug and start working on that.
<james_w> great
<nigelb> hrm, why doesn't launchpad give me a proper url to access the specification API?
<nigelb> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#specification tells me URL: https://api.launchpad.net/1.0
<nigelb> adeuring: Hi, around?
<adeuring> nigelb: sure
<nigelb> Could you help me get data out of the specification end-point of the API?
<adeuring> nigelb: I'll try. What is our problemß
<adeuring> ...problem?
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I have a link to a specification, I'd like to figure out how to access the data in json
<nigelb> Currently, summit screen-scrapes LP for this, I want to use the API to pull this data instead
<adeuring> ah, now I see it... The URLs shows in the docs are simply broken...
<adeuring> nigelb: the quick workaround would be: use launchpadlib
<nigelb> adeuring: heh, that was my backup plan :)
<adeuring> ;)
<nigelb> adeuring: Is the doc thing something I can help fix/
<adeuring> nigelb: that would be great -- problem is that I have no real clue how the API docs are generated...
<wgrant> adeuring, nigelb: Nothing uses those URLs, and they are defined separately for each class in the XSLT.
<nigelb> wgrant: how does the ajax stuff work if its not using the API?
<wgrant> nigelb: It uses the API.
<wgrant> nigelb: You wouldn't normally construct those URLs manually.
<nigelb> wgrant: so, at uds flacoste showed me a magic url, I just didn't save it then :)
<wgrant> nigelb: API paths are the same as webapp paths.
<adeuring> nigelb: but regarding your "backup plan": you can write a small test script with launchpadlib, and if you have a statement like "print specification", you'll see the URL
<wgrant> nigelb: But normally you'd get a spec using a method on the object that owns it.
<wgrant> The AJAX Web UI just uses the current path.
<nigelb> adeuring: w00t, that'll work
<nigelb> wgrant: I can 'technically' construct the url for the API if I want to, right?
<wgrant> nigelb: Yes, but it's not guaranteed to be stable.
<wgrant> /ubuntu/+spec/whatever
<nigelb> darn
<wgrant> Same as the web UI.
<wgrant> Note that this URL hasn't changed in probably 5 years, so it's not much of a risk :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/summit/+spec/community-o-summit is my BP, so what would be the api endpoint for that spec?
<wgrant> $APIROOT/summit/+spec/community-o-summit
<wgrant> eg. https://api.launchpad.net/devel/summit/+spec/community-o-summit
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> that's strange
<nigelb> I don't see all the information I wished I could see
<wgrant> eg?
<nigelb> ah, needed to use devel instead of 1.0
<wgrant> Those objects aren't exposed under 1.0, since we supposedly need to support that until 15.04
<nigelb> ah.
<nigelb> hrm, what format is that.  That isn't JSON.
<nigelb> ....
<nigelb> I get XML :\
<wgrant> Add ?ws.accept=application/json. It will serve HTML to things that say they can accept it.
<wgrant> (it defaults to checking the Accepts header, but ws.accept in the query string overrides that detection)
<nigelb> ah, this is beautiful
<nigelb> Thanks wgrant, adeuring :)
<deryck> adeuring, I should be IRC now.  Sorry I just remembered.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> deryck: no problem
<pmatulis> mneptok: o/
<ckozak> Is there any way to get top contributors to a project using the launchpadlib api?
<ckozak> is there a seperate channel for the launchpadlib api?
<ckozak> Is there any way to get top contributors to a project using the launchpadlib api?
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<abentley> ckozak: This is a good channel to ask.  There is also launchpad-dev.
<ckozak> abently: thanks!
<abentley> ckozak: I don't see an obvious way to get that information over the API.
<ckozak> abentley: hmm nor do I.  I guess I'll have to figure it out some other way
<abentley> ckozak: It seems the method we use is not currently exported over the web service: getTopContributors
<abentley> deryck: I relieve you.
<deryck> abentley, thank you.  I can swap you out time during your shift, if you like.
<abentley> No problem.
<ckozak> abentley: is there any way to access "getTopContributors" without scraping the webpage?
<ckozak> I guess that wouldnt be the end of the world though
<abentley> ckozak: No, but if you really want it, you can always send in a patch.
<ckozak> abentley: will do, thanks man!
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<james_w> lazr.restfulclient.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 301: Moved Permanently
#launchpad 2011-06-01
<cafuego> spiv: Thanks for the 'nest' tip the other day. I'm using that now and it makes for far prettier version numbers :-)
<MTeck> OOPS-1978DY9 when trying to deactivate my user account :(
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1978DY9
<MTeck> Any ideas what's going on?
<StevenK> MTeck: It was trying to remove you from all of your teams when it hit the timeout.
<MTeck> StevenK: ah... so maybe I should go through and remove one by one?
<StevenK> MTeck: That might help, yes.
<MTeck> grrr......
<MTeck> and this is exactly why I want to remove my account..... just toooooo much going on that everyone wants me to do :P
<MTeck> StevenK: thanks for checking on that
<MTeck> StevenK: not by chance any way you could deactivate on your end easier?
<lifeless> MTeck: no, our tools run the same code
<MTeck> oh
<yofel> hm, recently if I press on the 'build now' link on a recipe I get 'All requested builds are already queued' like it checks whether it should build *after* it has processed my request. Bug? (Doesn't actually break anything, just confusing UI)
<henninge> yofel: I remember discussing that UI in a review. What would you expect it to say?
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<yofel> henninge: I think 'all requested builds have been queued'. The 'already' makes it sound like you tried to request a build that you already requested. Which you did not
<philip_stoev> hi, how do I remove a project from a bug , e.g .https://bugs.launchpad.net/maria/+bug/789632 should not have "Maria" attached to it, but I am unable to
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 789632 in percona-projects-qa "Specifying ROW_FORMAt=FIXED, KEY_BLOCK_SIZE=N causes a dynamic table to be created" [Undecided,New]
<philip_stoev> find a button to remove it
<henninge> yofel: can you give me an example url, please?
<yofel> henninge: well, happened on https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon-runtime - but it only shows up with ajax when you press the build now link
<maxb> henninge: This is the "Build now" AJAX link for invoking daily builds ahead of schedule
<yofel> I can give you a screenshot later
<maxb> I have noticed the behaviour that yofel mentions too
<maxb> I think it must be a regression
<henninge> yofel: I know that, I just need to be reminded how it looks
<maxb> When the feature was originally released, it behaved better
<yofel> right, it did say something different before, can't remember what though
<maxb> It said something like "4 builds scheduled"
<henninge> yofel, maxb: I am pretty sure that wording was deliberate. But please file a bug about it.
<henninge> philip_stoev: I think marking it as "Invalid" is all you can do.
<philip_stoev> henninge: I did already, but it looks ugly ...
<henninge> philip_stoev: I am sorry. ;)
<yofel> philip_stoev: IIRC you can move it to the 'Null' project, but not remove it
<maxb> henninge: It's not the wording that is at issue here. I think the problem is that something is going wrong in requestbuild_overlay.js, and display_build_records is already returning zero
<henninge> maxb: Ok, it's been too long that I reviewed this, I can't remember how it was supposed to work and why... ;)
<henninge> If you feel it is a bug, please file it.
<maxb> will do
<dpm> hi, someone is trying to translate scilab and found out that some templates are somehow untranslatable, here is an example: https://translations.launchpad.net/scilab/trunk/+pots/double - does anyone have an idea of what's going on with those templates?
<henninge> dpm: it looks like the template files were empty.
<henninge> https://translations.launchpad.net/scilab/trunk/+templates
<henninge> dpm: usually you get this state between approval of a new template and completed import of the template.
<dpm> henninge, ah, yeah, good point, I forgot I could look at the templates list also for projects :)
<henninge> dpm: so either the template file was empty or the queue entry was deleted before it was imported.
<dpm> henninge, there is still something else, the stats don't match here: https://translations.launchpad.net/scilab/trunk/+lang/uk there is a total of 308 untranslated messages, but in the templates themselves it seems that there are only 114 untranslated ones
<henninge> don't bother me about stats
<henninge> ;-P
<henninge> dpm: stats are broken and I have no idea in what way. jtv might know more but I think that really the whole stats business needs some series re-thinking and/or fixing.
<dpm> ok, I'll forward that to the translator then ;)
<henninge> dpm: ok, not really broken, but I just as lost as you are.
<dpm> np
<czajkowski> Aloha
<spiv> losa ping: codehosting SSH seems to be down (gives “Permission denied (publickey).” when I try to connect)
<mthaddon> spiv: checking
<spiv> Although, hmm, maybe intermittent?
<mthaddon> spiv: we're applying a firmware update to one of the frontends - question is why isn't it failing over properly
<spiv> Certainly http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/ is seeing lots of transient failures
<spiv> mthaddon: cosmic rays and/or pixies I suppose
<mthaddon> all the xmlrpc backends seem fine...
<mthaddon> spiv: it should be back soon, but we'll want to figure out why this failed after the fact - last time we did this it worked fine... :(
<spiv> I'm still observing it happen intermittently.
<spiv> Ok.
<mthaddon> spiv: still happening? the server just came back
<spiv> mthaddon: Not that I can see; I just made 10 successfully authenticated SSH connections in a row
<mthaddon> ok thx - sorry about that, we'll have to look into what the problem was
<spiv> Before I was getting a failure maybe 1 in 4 times?  (not a metric)
<henninge> adeuring: Hi! I am off to lunch! ;-)
<adeuring> henninge: ok
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<deryck> adeuring, my turn now
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> deryck: thanks!
<TheSheep> hello guys, I have recently received an 'invitation declined' e-mail from launchpad, for an invitation that I'm sure I didn't send. I suspect my account has been compromised, but I can't seem to find any way to change the password?
<TheSheep> The only option I see now is deactivating my account, but I'd like to avoid that if possible.
<deryck> Hi, TheSheep
<deryck> TheSheep, can you paste me the message text or forwarded it to me in email, for me to take a look?
<TheSheep> deryck: is /msg ok?
<TheSheep> deryck: I've mailed it to you via launchpad
<TheSheep> (btw, you are not identified)
<deryck> TheSheep, thanks!  Sorry for no reply.  Desktop locked on me.
 * deryck is still getting all the windows open from last session
<TheSheep> deryck: but aside from that, there must be some way to change the password?
<TheSheep> deryck: I've looked at help, but it only tells me how to close the account
<deryck> TheSheep, yes.  See:  https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/51
<TheSheep> thanks
<deryck> np
<deryck> TheSheep, and FWIW, this email doesn't look suspicious to me.  It's the standard mail sent to teams when a membership is declined for someone....
<deryck> TheSheep, if the team doesn't have a mailing list, the mail goes to each member.
<TheSheep> deryck: the suspicious thing is I didn't invite anyone
<deryck> TheSheep, right.  but anyone could have tried to add this team, and everyone would get this mail once the team was rejected, assuming your team doesn't have a mailing list set as contact.
<TheSheep> oh
<TheSheep> that's confusing, it's specifically addressed to me, with my name in the heading
<deryck> TheSheep, hmmm, and I do see you have a mailing list set for the team.
<deryck> sinzui, could I send you the email TheSheep just sent me, and let you see if this looks suspicious?
<sinzui> okay
<sinzui> TheSheep: are you the only admin in the team?
<sinzui> The headers in the team emails are very bad
<TheSheep> sinzui: no, I din't even know I'm an admin
<sinzui> They no not really explain who and why you get emails
<deryck> sinzui, sent
<TheSheep> actually, I'm not an admin in that team
<deryck> sinzui, I assumed these would go to the list if they had a mailing list for contact.
<sinzui> invitations are between admins, not teams
<sinzui> deryck: This list of invited looks wrong https://launchpad.net/~linux-traipu
<deryck> sinzui, yeah, that does look weird.
<sinzui> I think someone randomly selected teams (I believe that may only be ~mauricio-machado at this moment)
<sinzui> deryck: TheSheep, the email is fine. The headers and footer are too ambiguous to explain that each member got the email invitation decline. Invitations/proposals may not always state who initiated the proposal/invitiation
<sinzui> deryck: We need to look that the personnotification code to very it selects the right users. I believe the email should have gone only to ~irc-xubuntu-ops admins
<deryck> sinzui -- right, that's what I was thinking.  And I just noticed, TheSheep, was in the group declined, not the group doing the declining.  That's what threw me off.
<sinzui> deryck: I think the code is in lp.registry. It is pre-job system
<deryck> ok
<Andre_Gondim> what's the url that dev launchpad to tests?
<deryck> abentley, pitching to you now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<abentley> deryck: roger.
<deryck> Andre_Gondim, you mean our staging server?  Or whan hacking locally?
<deryck> s/whan/when/
<Andre_Gondim> staging
<Andre_Gondim> thanks
<dart> I think a recent natty update to xorg has messed my system...Where do i report this?
<micahg> dart: #ubuntu-bugs can help you file a bug
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cjohnston> Is it possible to find out who approved someone to be a member of a restricted team?
<lifeless> hmm, we have the fields
<lifeless> perhaps via the API
<lifeless> proposed_by, acknowledged_by, approved_by
<lifeless> sorry, s/approved/reviewed/
<lifeless> on the team membership record
<cjohnston> thanks lifeless
#launchpad 2011-06-02
<michaelh1> Hi there.  Can a public project have private branches?  I want to start a project for the Linaro benchmarks which will have public scripts, some public results, some private results, and some private licensed benchmarks
<persia> michaelh1: No.  The usual procedure in that case is to have parallel projects (e.g. foo and foo-private).
<michaelh1> persia: OK.  How can I create a private project?
<michaelh1> (I already have a private group ~linaro-toolchain-benchmarks)
<maco> pay canonical
<michaelh1> Already am :)
<persia> Contact the LP admins.  It's a commercial service.  I think (but don't know) that one starts by asking a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<michaelh1> Ta.
<wgrant> michaelh1: Does Linaro not have documented processes for requesting private projects?
<maco> huh. interesting that the "register a project" page doesnt have a "i want to make this private [    ]" checkbox
<wgrant> maco: There's no such thing as a private project yet.
<wgrant> They can have private bugs and branches by default.
<wgrant> But there are no private projects.
<maco> ooh. well still, is there like a checkbox to be like "make this private and charge me $x"?
<wgrant> Normally you'd select that your project's license is proprietary, and then purchase and apply a commercial usage voucher to the project.
<wgrant> But Linaro is a bit special.
 * michaelh1 feels special
<persia> The specialness ought be masked in invoicing details, rather than exposed in the intereface.
<wgrant> Certainly.
<michaelh1> wgrant: no on the process.  I'm sending Joey and Kiko an email asking...
<wgrant> michaelh1: They are both former Launchpadders, so they are probably best, yes.
<wgrant> Launchpad'
<wgrant> s present privacy offerings were designed in 2007 or so and have not been touched since. They are known to be suboptimal.
<wgrant> My squad is currently working on fixing this to suck a bit less.
<wgrant> But it's not there yet.
<dart> hello, the new ubuntu mono font in launchpad is too small to read
<dart> can i increase it in settings?
<lag> How do you remove a single package from a PPA?
<bigjools> Click "View packlage details" then click "Delete packages"
<candrea> Hello! Could someone please take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/159992 ?
<bigjools> candrea: done
<candrea> bigjools, thanks!
<bigjools> np
<candrea> bigjools, I'm done with the project; feel free to change the ownership back to ~registry
<bigjools> candrea: you need to do that yourself
<candrea> bigjools, right, done
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<apw> can anyone tell me why the pickers are not working on bug #791918
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 791918 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Hardy) "CVE-2011-1746" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791918
<micahg> apw: you mean the AJAX selectors?
<apw> micahg, erm, i mean the popups normally connected to the pencils on the stautus fields etc
<micahg> yeah, it's because there are too many tasks, I'm looking for the bug
<apw> micahg, ergle
<deryck> apw, yeah, we disabled that intentionally for bugs with lots of tasks.  it's a shortcoming in how that code was written, where pages would hang setting up the icons....
<micahg> deryck: I can't seem to find the bug...
<apw> damn, those are exactly the bugs where you really need them
<deryck> apw, we want to fix it so we have js icons and quick render, too.  but it's not yet been a priority.
<deryck> apw, yeah
<deryck> micahg, let me see if we have a bug.  there may just be the one that was marked fix.  the slow render one.
<deryck> micahg, apw -- I cannot find a bug either.  not an old or new one.  Can one of you file a bug about needing this back?
 * micahg digs a little more
<deryck> it was intentional to remove it until we could address the performance issues, but we need a bug tracking that we should fix said performance issues and bring it back :)
 * micahg remembers being showed the bug at one point...
<micahg> apw: can you file a new one?
<apw> micahg, against which thing
<micahg> apw: launchpad
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/791936
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 791936 in Launchpad itself "AJAX selectors not available on bugs with large numbers of tasks" [Undecided,New]
<apw> micahg, ^^
<micahg> apw: looks good, I figure lifeless will probably remember if there's a duplicate or not
<deryck> micahg, apw I've commented and triaged that bug.  Thanks for filing it!
<deryck> It should be fixed, so it's high.  but unfortunately, I have no idea when someone will get to it with the number of critical issues we have open at the moment.
<deryck> abentley, I'll pass to you now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<abentley> deryck: aye aye.
<Renegade15> good day
<Renegade15> in the sidebar, Launchpad is telling me I'm at 100% configuration, but complains "Launchpad needs to know where the user can submit code"...how do I tell it that?
<Darxus> Pedro Villavicencio's habbit of marking bugs incomplete just because they're old is pissing me off.
<micahg> Darxus: you should talk to pedro in #ubuntu-bugs about that, nothing to do with #launchpad
<Darxus> Thanks, sorry.
<Renegade15> in the sidebar, Launchpad is telling me I'm at 100% configuration, but complains "Launchpad needs to know where the user can submit code"...how do I tell it that?
<abentley> Renegade15: Have you set a development focus yet?  That might be it.
<Renegade15> I have indeed, and it is connected to a branch...the branch is a git import, though, can that be the reason?
<abentley> Renegade15: that could be the reason.  That area seems to have changed recently.  Used to be you could set whether the project used Launchpad for Code.
<abentley> Renegade15: what project is this?
<Renegade15> openyr - it's fairly new
<abentley> Renegade15: I think the text is inaccurate-- if development happens elsewhere, then users definitely can't submit code.
<Renegade15> I see
<Renegade15> I'll send users around in the description, then. I was just wondering if I was missing a piece of config
<Renegade15> thank you :)
<abentley> Renegade15: No problem.
<Renegade15> see ya
<maxb> Hrm. it is irksome not being able to retry a binary build resulting from a recipe build
<lifeless> I think we should allow that
<lifeless> but we need a solution to the unique-version-string-thing
<maxb> how does that impact retrying binary builds?
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> ok, so I didn't click to your point
<lifeless> do we really not permit that?
<maxb> Apparently not
<lifeless> iz bug
<maxb> Boo, I tried to cheat via the WS, but it threw an AssertionError :-)
<mwhudson> that means it oopsed i guess, which makes it critical at least!
<maxb> x-lazr-oopsid: OOPS-1979AY85 :-)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1979AY85
<maxb> ooh
<maxb> All recipe builds end with something like ~lucid1
<maxb> It would be awesome if they snooped the target archive before they started the build, and incremented the final digit until there was no published source that they would collide with
<wgrant> maxb: Huh, you should be able to retry binary builds. There's no difference.
#launchpad 2011-06-03
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> maxb: Sure it wasn't already retried?
<maxb> yes, sure
<maxb> oh
<maxb> ah
<maxb> Whoops :-)
<maxb> I saw "Dependency wait" and failed to appreciate that it was the source build
<wgrant> Heh
<maxb> I suppose that can't be retried because the version string might no longer hold true if the branches have changed underneath it?
<wgrant> maxb: Sort of.
<wgrant> maxb: It was never implemented because it's so easy to create a new one.
<wgrant> maxb: Whereas soyuz gets angry if there's multiple builds for one (spr, archive, distroarchseries, pocket).
<wgrant> maxb: A retry button for SPRBs would probably just create a new build anyway.
<poolie> is known that +bugs is timing out?
<lifeless> for various reasons, yes
<poolie> great, pn
<poolie> *np
<lifeless> have a look at the timeout tagged bugs in launchpad-project
<lifeless> you can see the different known cases
<poolie> k
<mrevell> Hullo
<dpm> hi, could someone help me updating the translations export schedule? I've just set it up for Oneiric on https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule/ and the exports crontab needs to be updated according to the "Launchpad Exports" column (the path to the crontab on devpad is at the bottom of the wiki page)
<dpm> also it seems the help contact on the topic needs to be updated, as abentley does not seem to be here
<web_knows> hi o/
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<dpm> hi deryck, I see you're the help contact. Could you give me a hand updating the translations export schedule? I've just set it up for Oneiric on https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule/ and the exports crontab needs to be updated according to the "Launchpad Exports" column (the path to the crontab on devpad is at the bottom of the wiki page)
<deryck> dpm, hi.  looking....
<deryck> dpm, I assume I need to file an RT to get crontab updated.  let me check.  haven't yet done this before.
<dpm> deryck, I used to ask danilos or the other translations guys, perhaps they know more...
<deryck> dpm, I'm sure they do.  danilos, you around?
<danilos> deryck, it's the usual "update crontabs dance", lately, I think losas preferred MPs (if they moved all the crontab branches to LP)
<danilos> deryck, we don't do RTs for those, at least we didn't in the past
<deryck> danilos, ah, I didn't realize crontab was in branches now.
<deryck> I've always done RTs for stuff like expiry and such cron entries.
<danilos> deryck, it used to be for a long time, but only on devpad, so no MPs possible :)
<deryck> danilos, ah, so just ping and request the change?  I don't see the crontabs on devpad where the wiki suggests.
<danilos> deryck, lp:lp-production-crontabs is the new branch
<danilos> deryck, please update the wiki as well :)
<deryck> ah, ok
<deryck> danilos, will do.  thanks.
<deryck> dpm, I'll get this taken care of now.  Thanks for the ping about it.
<dpm> deryck, thanks. I'm still not quite sure about the process, but let me know if there is anything I can do on my side to make it easier for you guys
<deryck> dpm, I think I everything I need now.
<dpm> excellent :)
<deryck> dpm, also, I'll look closer at those questions today.
<deryck> dpm, and if I can't answer them, I'll harass henning when he is available again on Monday.
<dpm> deryck, great thanks. As I was saying, if it's quicker to answer them in a call than writing a long reply, I'm also up for it, whatever you guys prefer
<deryck> dpm, ok, I'll let you know.  I've had it marked to review and just not looked closely enough yet.
<dpm> ok, cool
<blueyed> How can I search for bugs which have a specific remote bug, e.g. http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=596189 ?
<ubot5> Debian bug 596189 in apt "Ignores Release file if it is not signed" [Important,Fixed]
<blueyed> I want to know if the reason for Maverick's apt ignoring my Debian testing apt-preferences file is this bug..
<deryck> blueyed, I don't think we a search form that allows that, but I think you could get to that from the page we have for the upstream tracker....
<deryck> blueyed, let me look and see.
<blueyed> deryck: thanks.. I remember that you would get notified that another bug has this remote bug already, when entering it.. I could try that on edge maybe?
<blueyed> ..rather dogfood
<deryck> or staging/qastaging rather
<wgrant> blueyed: It's not linked from anywhere, but a URL like https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/debbugs/596189 works
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 596189 in kcm-tablet (Ubuntu) "Maverick: kdeinit4/kded4 crashes (segmentation fault) because of kde-config-tablet" [Undecided,Fix released]
<blueyed> ok. the notice works, but did not happen for the first time.
<wgrant> blueyed: If there's a single linked bug it will redirect. If there are multiple it will list them.
<deryck> blueyed, yeah, that's what I was just trying to get at.  Couldn't remember the url structure.
<blueyed> wgrant: why does it redirect to #790760 ?
<deryck> actually, I could but was trying bugs.debian.org rather than debbugs and wondering why it failed.
<wgrant> blueyed: Because that's the bug it's linked to...
<wgrant> At least it should be.
 * wgrant checks.
<wgrant> It is.
<blueyed> wgrant: I do not get it. dbug 596189 is not a remote bug for #790760, is it?
<wgrant> It is. But, confusingly, it's not associated with a task. It's only linked because it was referenced in a comment.
<wgrant> Comment #8, in particular.
<blueyed> Oh, I see. Thanks.
<GatoLoko> hi
<GatoLoko> i've found that a package has been linked in launchpad to the wrong upstream (to one of my projects), but I can't fix it, is this the right place to report it?
<maxb> Here is fine, provided you're prepared to file a question if someone can't fix it right away
<maxb> GatoLoko: which package?
<maxb> or, which upstream
<deryck> yeah, it's pretty easy to fix.
<GatoLoko> maxb gatos: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gatos
<GatoLoko> it's linked to "gatoscript"
<maxb> ok, I can remove those links
<maxb> done
<deryck> Thanks maxb!
<deryck> abentley, ping and tag you're it.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<abentley> deryck: okay
<GatoLoko> maxb thanks
<maxb> No problem
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2011-06-04
<gour> it is not possible to import every project from e.g. bitbucket if it's not listed by LP import-search facility?
<maxb> gour: I don't understand what you mean
<gour> maxb: i want to .e.g import myclientbase project form bitbucket but it's not found
<maxb> not found where?
<gour> maxb: excuse me...had a lunch...https://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new
<gour> project field
<maxb> If there is no existing project record in Launchpad, then create one
<gour> hmm, you mean i need to create a new project?
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/projects/+new
<gour> maxb: thanks, it would be good if LP would suggest it...
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> is there any way to import a specific git branch in launchpad these days ?
<maxb> asabil: sadly not yet. It's coming though
<asabil> maxb, ok thanks
<maxb> If you want an estimate of when, you'd need to talk to jelmer
<bcurtiswx> are there any limitations to what types of projects use launchpad? do they need to be Linux specific, or open source only (which of course i would ;)) etc ?
<virusuy> bcurtiswx: no
<virusuy> bcurtiswx: just must be open source
<bcurtiswx> virusuy, much thanks :)
<virusuy> bcurtiswx: welcome :)
<lifeless> bcurtiswx: commerical projects can use LP too
<lifeless> bcurtiswx: but they need to pay if they are proprietary / want all bugs to be private
<bcurtiswx> lifeless, thx
#launchpad 2011-06-05
<jrabbit> which is the element that handles the building in LP?
<jrabbit> Soyuz?
<micahg> jrabbit: what are you trying to figure out?
<george_e> I've found a pretty serious build problem...
<george_e> https://code.launchpad.net/~george-edison55/+archive/george-edison/+build/2547248
<george_e> It's been building for the last 12 hours.
<george_e> I think it's stuck.
<maxb> lamont / wgrant / ...: Can you stab iridium? (george_e's stuck build)
#launchpad 2012-05-28
<cjohnston> wgrant: ping
<wgrant> cjohnston: Hi
<cjohnston> wgrant: "The only consumers I know to be buggy in this respect are
<cjohnston> Summit and OpenStack's gerrit -- they're trying to do the mapping the
<cjohnston> wrong way."
<cjohnston> I'm not sure what that means about mapping the wrong way
<cjohnston> sorry for the multi-line paste
<wgrant> cjohnston: An OpenID identifier has 0 or 1 Launchpad accounts, but a Launchpad account can have any number of OpenID identifiers. So it doesn't make sense to ask "what is this Launchpad account's OpenID identifier"
<wgrant> It does make sense, however, to ask "what is this OpenID identifier's Launchpad account"
<wgrant> summit and gerrit scrape the (somewhat deprecated) OpenID delegation information from the person page to attempt to answer the question that it doesn't make sense to answer.
<cjohnston> Ok.
<wgrant> The delegation information isn't there for that purpose; it's just for making a pretty OpenID URL for sites that ask for it.
<wgrant> Now, SSO should give you the Launchpad username when someone authenticates to you.
<wgrant> You could use that to map
<wgrant> However, it's probably better in general if we add an interface to the Launchpad API which lets you look up a person by OpenID identifier.
<wgrant> Would that be useful for you?
<cjohnston> Does that work/what happens when the openid identifier doesn't have a LP account?
<wgrant> It'll return None
<wgrant> And SSO won't pass a username at all
<cjohnston> Would that then be able to forward to create an LP account?
<cjohnston> as we require LP accounts
<wgrant> You can complain that they don't have a Launchpad account and give them a link to create one, same as now (I assume)
<wgrant> How do you determine that now?
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> That I'm not sure
<wgrant> I suspect that you don't.
<cjohnston> I assume it just throws some sort of error about not being able to login
<wgrant> But it's possible that you check the SSO response for the giveaway LP fields.
<cjohnston> I think that the API change would probably work for us.
<wgrant> Great.
<wgrant> I'll just have a look around lp:summit to see what sort of stuff it needs, just in case.
<cjohnston> Sure thing
<cjohnston> Do you think that it would be possible to have this feature by sometime in September?
<wgrant> Unless something goes wrong the API should be there this week some time. We already have a very similar private one, just need to tweak and expose it.
<cjohnston> Awesome... Thanks wgrant
<wgrant> I think there may even be an existing bug I can steal for it.
 * wgrant hunts.
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> If so, do you mind marking it as effecting Summit just so that we have it for tracking pelase
<cjohnston> please
<Noldorin> wgrant, did you see my suggestion earlier perchance?
<wgrant> Noldorin: You could file a bug about it, but I'm not sure we generally want to make it easier for confused users to create projects.
<Noldorin> heh true
<Noldorin> wgrant, i'm not a confused user though!? ;-)
<Noldorin> i just create lots of projects heh
<wgrant> Noldorin: Any time we try to add a link like that to make things easier, a very confused non-technical Ubuntu user uses that link to complain that their computer is broken.
<wgrant> So we get support requests in teams, projects, blueprints, PPAs, new user accounts, etc. :(
<wgrant> We have some *very* confused users.
<Noldorin> wgrant, i don't know how anyone could construe that sort of logic :-S
<Noldorin> hah
<Noldorin> okay
<Noldorin> i'll take your word for it
<Noldorin> wgrant, maybe just keep the same page and have a link at the bottom for creating a project with that name...
<Noldorin> admittedly that's low priority though
<wgrant> cjohnston: Still around?
<wgrant> Noldorin: Perhaps -- you could file a bug.
<wgrant> Noldorin: It'd be nice to have a link there, but as I said we have to balance with not further confusing already very confused users.
<Noldorin> yeah
<wgrant> Noldorin: They have a habit of clicking on anything they see.
<cjohnston> wgrant: yes
<Noldorin> wgrant, that's the problem with linux entering the mainstream market ;-)
<Noldorin> "problem"
<Noldorin> wgrant, would it get implemented soon-ish though?
<wgrant> cjohnston: Do you have enough access to production to see what's going on with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/198619? The delegation info on his LP page now matches his SSO identity, so now we just need to deconfuse Summit somehow.
<wgrant> Noldorin: Probably not :(
<cjohnston> wgrant: no.. but i believe I know the issue
<Noldorin> wgrant, yeah... i supposed that you launchpad folk are over-worked, hence probably not worth my submitting it
<Noldorin> cheers for being honest at least :-P
<wgrant> Noldorin: Heh
<wgrant> cjohnston: Anything I can help with?
<cjohnston> wgrant: I'm working with IS currently to try what I think may fix it
<Noldorin> wgrant, on higher priority issues: when is an interface for managing Project Groups on the website coming?
<wgrant> Noldorin: What sort of management?
<wgrant> Project groups are somewhat deprecated and considered to be a bad idea, so no real work on them is planned.
<Noldorin> wgrant, creation, deletion, editing details, adding/removing projects to/form the group ;-)
<Noldorin> oh right
<Noldorin> wgrant, what's the successor to them?
<wgrant> Noldorin: Nothing :)
<lifeless> Noldorin: all those things already exist
<Noldorin> lifeless, no, not to the general user they don't
<lifeless> Noldorin: creation is privileged, and once the exist they can be altered.
<wgrant> Noldorin: Deletion and creation are restricted to Launchpad staff.
<wgrant> The others are indeed possible already.
<Noldorin> right... so how do you guys recommend i structure a group of related software projectS?
<wgrant> Depends why you want to do that.
<wgrant> cjohnston: Thanks.
<Noldorin> wgrant, because they're related and mutually complementary ;-)
<wgrant> cjohnston: Which chan? I'd like to follow along so I can complete my picture of how Launchpad+SSO integration goes horribly wrong.
<Noldorin> so?
<wgrant> Noldorin: What do you hope to achieve by grouping them?
<cjohnston> wgrant: PM..
<cjohnston> wgrant: his issue was different
<cjohnston> kind-of
<Noldorin> wgrant, a unified semantic description
<Noldorin> :-P
<wgrant> cjohnston: Ah, k
<wgrant> cjohnston: But you're sorting it out?
<cjohnston> wgrant: its sorted and fixed
<wgrant> cjohnston: Thanks.
<wgrant> cjohnston: It just doesn't automatically update after the LP page changes?
<Noldorin> wgrant, it's like having Word, Excel, Powerpoint exist but nothing for MS Office.
<Noldorin> :/
<cjohnston> wgrant: I've also noted on the question, and Steve has confirmed in #linaro that its fixed
<lifeless> Noldorin: can you be more specific; it might help us understan
<Noldorin> lifeless, i thought my MS Office example was pretty good :-P
<lifeless> Noldorin: so, I don't understand the relevance of it. Consider that a datapoint about its efficicy in explaining your point
<Noldorin> efficiency?
<Noldorin> i thought the analogy was pretty obvious
<Noldorin> there exists no way to provide a cohesive structure/grouping to projects on Launchpad
<lifeless> Noldorin: there does, for things that are centrally managed, which is project groups.
<lifeless> e.g. launchpad-project.
<wgrant> cjohnston: Perfect, thanks!
<Noldorin> lifeless, yes yes, i shouldn't have said "no way". but not a means that is controllable by the average Launchpad user (software developer)
<lifeless> Noldorin: we used to have that, but folk make project groups that didn't make sense, lots of them.
<lifeless> so we made it on request, rather than directly under their control
<Noldorin> lifeless, okay... so now at least i understand your point vaguely. what was wrong with project groups that didn't make sense though? surely that's the user's loss?
<Noldorin> having to make admin-logged requests seems very antiquated
<Noldorin> and bureaucratic
<Noldorin> not that it's without reason...
<Noldorin> that's just how it strikes me in the Internet age ;-)
<lifeless> the LP namespace is shared
<Noldorin> is that something that may change in the future?
<lifeless> well, anything might
<lifeless> we have no specific plans
<Noldorin> i notice every other project site seems to have user or team-based namespaces
<Noldorin> and now i understand why
<Noldorin> i suppose
<lifeless> so things like say, github, where projects are subordinate to people, have less concerns about namespace abuse
<Noldorin> yes, many fewer concerns...zero effectively
<lifeless> look how long facebook took to bring out a shared namespace
<Noldorin> lifeless, i'll put it this way: i don't see the benefits of a shared namespace
<Noldorin> though obviously you've thought about this much more than i have
<lifeless> depends on your goals
<Noldorin> it depends on Launchpad's/Canonical's goals more so, i think. for my purposes, user/team-based namespaces make the most sense probably
<lifeless> the goals of the group making the site ;)
<Noldorin> i.e. Canonical in this case ha
<Noldorin> case to be more specific? :-)
<Noldorin> obviously i'm not going to influence canonical's decision... but i am simply curious
<Noldorin> it might persuade me to keep using launchpad...or not.
<lifeless> the namespace was set about 6 years go :) or was it 7 ?
<Noldorin> the namespace architecture you mean?
<lifeless> its been only tweaked since
<lifeless> I wouldn't call it an architecture ;)
<wgrant> 8 :)
<wgrant> Well, nearly 8
<wgrant> More than 7
<wgrant> However, I still think it makes a lot of sense.
<Noldorin> time for an overhaul me thinks :-P
<wgrant> eg. I want to file a bug on some project. I know it's on GitHub
<wgrant> How do I find which one is the real thing?
<Noldorin> i haven't been persuaded there's any advantage to a single global/shared namespace
<lifeless> Noldorin: not trying to convince you
<Noldorin> hah, you are obdurate.
<lifeless> no, just doing 3 other things
<Noldorin> i was asking you to all along.
<lifeless> and answering your questions
<Noldorin> you could have at least told me that :-P
<Noldorin> no
<Noldorin> you evaded the most direct one
<lifeless> which was?
<Noldorin> never mind, wgrant is answering them.
<lifeless> Noldorin: cause, I've had a half-line typed several times, and you come out with some other thing, which I then answer
<Noldorin> wgrant, that's a fair point, but wouldn't one typically find a project's bug tracker by a link in the repo?
<Noldorin> or whatever source distribution
<Noldorin> i'm only elaborating on existing questions/the same point... it's not like i'm changing topics :-)
<lifeless> yes, but there you go again :)
 * lifeless starts the line over, again
<Noldorin> haha
<Noldorin> do keep up ;-)
<Noldorin> in seriousness: don't woryr
<Noldorin> multitasking isn't easy. i think and talk at a fast pace, so this conversation was always going to be difficult i suppose!
<Noldorin> cheers anyway
<lifeless> LP wants to make identifying actual projects easy
<lifeless> it wants to optimise the process of connecting projects to distributions
<lifeless> (and distros to distros)
<Noldorin> yeah. so it's very Ubuntu-oriented, naturally
<Noldorin> okay, that's a fair point
<Noldorin> it means added bureaucracy in some respects still
<Noldorin> but yeah
<Noldorin> lifeless, when now my question is answered, so thanks.
<Noldorin> it leaves me uneasy (i think i prefer github's namespace model)
<Noldorin> but yeah... will ponder it over
<Noldorin> night, folks.
<lifeless> I have mulled over doing a pivot to what github et al do
<lifeless> but not deeply enough to put a case around it or even decide if I think its a good idea
<lifeless> it would introduce some problems we don't have today
<lifeless> (e.g. what would a 'task' be on?
<Noldorin> lifeless, well if you want feedback, or just to brainstorm, i always idle here...
<lifeless> does the same project name mean the same thing to different users?
<Noldorin> but yeah, another time. i need sleep now i'm afraid!
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<tkennedy> can anyone help with this issue. trying to get branch from launchpad and get this message>
<tkennedy> Permission denied (publickey).
<tkennedy> ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying
<tkennedy> Permission denied (publickey).
<tkennedy> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<tkennedy> I know is an issue somewhere with the keys but not sure where.
<mgz> tkennedy: start by trying `ssh bazaar.launchpad.net`
<mgz> the things you need to check with your ssh setup are:
<mgz> * the key on your launchpad profile
<mgz> * permissions on your .ssh folder and key files
<tkennedy> I get Permission Denied publickey
<mgz> * `bzr launchpad-login` equals your launchpad username
<tkennedy> I think I may need to regererate my keys
<mgz> just check that there's a public key associated with your launchpad account that you have both parts for on your local machine under .ssh first
<mgz> if not, you can copy it across from where you first used it or generate and upload a new key
<tkennedy> the keys are there under .ssh my lp account has the pub key
<tkennedy> doing bzr launchpad-login returns back to the prompt without errors
<mgz> and the name printed matches your launchpad user name?
<tkennedy> is that command suppose to print out your username? I get nothing back
<mgz> it is.
<tkennedy> I've checked my bazaar.conf and authorization.conf under .bazaar and the username is whats on launchpad
<mgz> pastebin the output of `bzr config`?
<tkennedy> http://pastebin.com/WNRAWP1a
<mgz> tkennedy: and if you compare the contents of https://launchpad.net/%7Etoddkenn/+sshkeys with ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub they are the same?
<tkennedy> hmm I had two .pub files
<tkennedy> seems I created one called id_rsa_launchpad.pub and then the default one id_rsa.pub
<tkennedy> my bazaar config has it using the id_rsa_launchpad and not the id_rsa one
<tkennedy> oh wait
<tkennedy> so in .ssh/config for bazaar.launchpad.net I have it using the id_rsa_launchpad keys
<tkennedy> comparing keys now
<mgz> if you can't do `ssh toddkenn@bazaar.launchpad.net` and get past the publickey error to it saying "no shells" you need to double check that conf
<tkennedy> launchpad pub key and stored pub keys are the same
<mgz> should be something like:
<mgz> Host bazaar.launchpad.net User toddkenn IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_rsa_launchpad
<mgz> ...but with newlines
<tkennedy> I found the issue
<tkennedy> a typo in the config
<tkennedy> said id_rsa_launchad instead of launchpad
<tkennedy> boy oh boy
<mgz> :)
<tkennedy> working now
<mgz> ace.
<tkennedy> thanks for the second set of eyes
<jonathanj> i don't suppose there is kind of a concise dashboard type thing in Launchpad that can show me open bugs i'm responsible for, waiting reviews, my pending reviews, etc. all on one page, is there?
<czajkowski> jonathanj: you can go to bugs.launchpad.net/~usernick and see all the bugs you're involved in
<czajkowski> but not the stuff you're looking for no
<mgz> nope, but people have written various custom views into launchpad using the api
<jonathanj> i don't suppose any of those things are some kind of web site i can use?
<mgz> and a couple of different pages probably cover the info you want code.launchpad.net/~USER/+activereviews and a bug search would do for your examples
<jonathanj> unfortunately code/~/+activereviews doesn't show me reviews i *could* do (e.g. the case where someone proposed a branch but it has not been reviewed yet)
<czajkowski> mgz: jam jelmer vila could one of you look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/198668  please
<jelmer> czajkowski: looking
<jonathanj> is the dashboard/overview thing something that is on a relatively short roadmap for LP?
<czajkowski> jelmer: cheers
<mgz> jelmer: you're not working today though...
<jelmer> mgz: I am
<jelmer> did it say somewhere I wasn't?
<mgz> jonathanj: no, but there are ways to get stuff you want implemented in launchpad done yourself
<mgz> jelmer: as in, it's a holiday today in nl, no? or you're doing a swap day for the end of last week?
<jelmer> mgz: yep, I'm swapping
 * mgz kills processes on jelmer
<jelmer> :)
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> tis ok ye can have all the fun ye want next monday &tuesday blue squad I'll be off :)
<jelmer> that's okay, I'll be off then too :)
<mgz> ich auch
<czajkowski> so will it just be jam ?
<mgz> it's okay, he's super jam. also, vila should be around I think.
<jelmer> czajkowski: jam und Vincent
<czajkowski> ah sorted so
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<wilx> Hi.
<wilx> I am kinda confused with how PPAs are supposed to be made.
<wilx> Is there any kind of prototype PPA for autoconf/automake based libraries?
<maxb> wilx: I think you're confusing terminology. Perhaps you mean "package that I intend to upload to a PPA" when you're saying "PPA"
<maxb> A PPA is an archive/repository of packages on Launchpad. It doesn't really make any sense to have a prototype PPA
<wilx> Oh.
<wilx> maxb: You are likely right.
<wilx> maxb: I probably mean the control file and stuff like that...I guess I should ask that in ##debian or ##ubuntu/
<wilx> ?
<maxb> You may find #ubuntu-packaging best for this
<wilx> Ok.
<ahasenack> hi guys, I'm getting timeout oopses (OOPS-c5233e4383a11349b30fbcb259b82911) when tring to file a bug against landscape-client (https://launchpad.net/landscape-client/+filebug)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=c5233e4383a11349b30fbcb259b82911
<lifeless> lets see
<lifeless> ahasenack: (you can click on that link yourself, its open to ~canonical)
<lifeless> ahasenack: looks like an FTI timeout
<lifeless> ahasenack: you could try again, second time the index should be hotter
<ahasenack> lifeless: worked now, thanks
<ahasenack> took about 4 attempts, though
<geser> FTI = Faster Than Index?
<lifeless> geser: full text index
<lifeless> wgrant: ^ still expected ?
<lifeless> wgrant: query is 2.6 on wildcherry atm
<lifeless> wgrant: almost all of it in   ->  Bitmap Index Scan on bugtaskflat__fti__idx  (cost=0.00..76.16 rows=879 width=0) (actual time=2654.648..2654.648 rows=10546 loops=1)
<lifeless>                            Index Cond: ((bugtaskflat.fti)::tsvector @@ '( ( ( ''error'' & ''fix'' & ''lintian'' & ''warn'' | ''fix'' & ''lintian'' & ''warn'' ) | ''error'' & ''lintian'' & ''warn'' ) | ''error'' & ''fix'' & ''warn'' ) | ''error'' & ''fix'' & ''lintian'''::tsquery)
<lifeless>                            Buffers: shared hit=3 read=39406
<wgrant> lifeless: That number of FTI queries will probably be helped by GIN
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> so, can has?
<wgrant> lifeless: buildbot isn't 9.1 yet, AIUI
<lifeless> oh right
<lifeless> mumble mumble monkeypatch mumble
#launchpad 2012-05-29
<Noldorin> hi lifeless
<lifeless> Noldorin: hi there
<Noldorin> lifeless, just had a though about the namespace issue...
<Noldorin> might be worth considering
<Noldorin> lifeless, ping
<lifeless> Noldorin: I'm here
<lifeless> Noldorin: waiting for you to describe your though
<Noldorin> lifeless, okay :-P
<Noldorin> lifeless, so what about having user/team-based namespaces, but the global namespace underlying that... the global namespace could have unique aliases that go to the team/user project names
<Noldorin> which may or may not be the same according to availability
<lifeless> I'm not sure I follow
<Noldorin> ...
<Noldorin> ok
<StevenK> If I understand correctly, he wants a namespace that is contained to within a team or user, and the global namespace links to those.
<Noldorin> yep
<Noldorin> just aliases
<StevenK> However, we have seven years of global namespace use ...
<Noldorin> so that you can maintain the benefits of a global namespace and user-based namespaces ;-)
<Noldorin> StevenK, length of time of usage doesn't make it good ;-)
<Noldorin> although lifeless claimed global namespaces have one or two advantages, and i agreed
<Noldorin> just about
<StevenK> Noldorin: Certainly not, and I'm not implying that. I'm just saying that it is fairly well entrenched.
<Noldorin> that is true
<lifeless> Noldorin: so if the global namespace is just aliases to specific team+project|distro pairs
<Noldorin> StevenK, but this certainly allows a better transition than a switch simly to github-style project namespaces
<lifeless> Noldorin: that implies we'd still need controls around alias setting
<Noldorin> lifeless, yes. the same controls that already exist basically
<lifeless> Noldorin: but could allow free-for-all within a user/team
<lifeless> context
<Noldorin> i'm suggesting this because i know you like your global namespaces
<Noldorin> lifeless, yes indeed
<Noldorin> that's the idea
<lifeless> so, this might be a good way to tackle a migration
<Noldorin> yeah. better backwards compatibility eh?
<lifeless> it is contingent on .. ELOCAL< back soon
<Noldorin> ELOCAL?
<StevenK> It's a UNIX thing -- EPERM == Permission denied
<StevenK> ELOCAL == Local problem or so
<Noldorin> ah ok
<Noldorin> so  ELOCAL< back soon mean?
<StevenK> "I have a local problem that I need to deal with, back soon" ?
<Noldorin> haha okay
<Noldorin> StevenK, sorry, i'm completely unfamiliar with unix geek-lingo :-)
<StevenK> Noldorin: It wasn't helped that lifeless typoed ',' as '<'
<lifeless> right, back
<StevenK> But , and < share a key
<Noldorin> heh yeah
<Noldorin> so they do
<Noldorin> lifeless, hi
<lifeless> so, one of the things you can do with a global project|distro namespace + team namespace is treat them as two-dimensional coordinates
<lifeless> that is
<lifeless> '~lifeless' + ubuntu == lifelesses things to do with Ubuntu
<lifeless> for that to work, you need the concept of ubuntu to be consistent across all such tuples
<lifeless> e.g. ~ubuntu-council + ubuntu must refer to the same ubuntu.
<lifeless> This is in tension with a hierarchical namespace where ~ubuntu-council/ubuntu could be totally different to ~lifeless/ubuntu
<Noldorin> not sure i get you
<lifeless> Strictly speaking we could do ~lifeless+~ubuntu-council/ubuntu, to implement this on top of a hierarchical namespace
<lifeless> but I suspect that would confuse users
<lifeless> Noldorin: say you want to find our about your bugs in ubuntu, how do you do that?
<Noldorin> lifeless, the same way as i do now. why would it be different?
<lifeless> well, today you can't
<Noldorin> oh really?
<Noldorin> heh
<lifeless> you can search for your related bugs - returns everything, or you can search in Ubuntu for bugs with a specific rule like assigned-to-you
<Noldorin> fair enough
<Noldorin> sounds like an orthogonal feature to me though
<lifeless> but there isn't a way to combine these two primitives
<Noldorin> could work equally well on top of the old or new namespace system
<lifeless> in terms of computer code, certainly. In terms of UI, I'm not so sure
<lifeless>  /~ubuntu-council/ubuntu/~lifeless
<lifeless> ^ what would that really mean?
<Noldorin> that would be invalid syntax to me
<Noldorin> under what i'm proposing, at least
<lifeless> in which case, you're proposing this other feature not be implementable :)
<Noldorin> perhaps you envisage my suggested changes as more radical than they in fact are
<lifeless> Noldorin: I don't think they are radical
<Noldorin> good
<Noldorin> :-)
<lifeless> Noldorin: but they have consequences
<lifeless> such as changing the potential hierarchy from intersection-of-interests to control-of-components
<lifeless> (and diluting the concept of 'project|distro identity')
<lifeless> there are some good social arguments around identity being a claimed/earnt thing rather than an imposed thing
<lifeless> 'centre of gravity'
<lifeless> etc
<Noldorin> lifeless, so just to be clear, give me an example of a current structure/feature that would break in a potentially bad way under my proposed system
<lifeless> the one I gave before
<lifeless> my bugs in the context of ubuntu, where ubuntu has been redefined as ~ubuntu-council/ubuntu
<Noldorin> can that be done presently though?
<Noldorin> sorry if i'm just ignorant about Launchpad features
<lifeless> It is an open opportunity today
<Noldorin> there's some i inevitably don't use
<lifeless> its not implemented
<Noldorin> okay
<lifeless> I'm exploring the consequences of your suggestion
<lifeless> one of them is that this other thing would be a lot harder
<Noldorin> lifeless, so your argument is that if you implement mine in the future, ~ubuntu-council/ubuntu/~lifeless would appear confusing, eh?
<Noldorin> (e.g.)
<lifeless> right
<Noldorin> hmm
<lifeless> and in fact branches work this way today
<lifeless> branches are ~$USER/$PROJECT/$BRANCHNAME
<lifeless> so if you redefine project as being defined by a user
<Noldorin> lifeless, unless it's associated with a series, in which case it's $project/$branchname, no?
<Noldorin> or at least aliased to such
<lifeless> ~lifeless/ubuntu/foo would become something like ~lifeless/~ubuntu-council/ubuntu/foo
<lifeless> indeed, the series provides an alias
<Noldorin> hmm
<Noldorin> okay, i see your point
<Noldorin> lifeless, this is a fairly high priority feature you guys want to implement then, i take it?
<lifeless> well, branches already work this way
<Noldorin> so it would make sense for bugs to as well, yeah...
<StevenK> It would? Branches look like nothing else inside LP. :-(
<lifeless> you can argue that we have been inconsistent about how different primitives interact
<lifeless> and I'd accept that
<lifeless> but I feel that adding inconsistency when there is a clear conflict would be unwise; we'd need to have *some* way forward to resolve the inconsistency
<Noldorin> lifeless, so it really boils down to the URL syntax, in some respects. perhaps something like ~lifeless
<lifeless> the overall goal being to decrease the amount of special-casing needed to learn how LP works.
<Noldorin> err one sec:
<Noldorin> ~ubuntu-council/ubuntu/#~lifeless
<Noldorin> or even query strings
<Noldorin> yes i concur with that general aim
<Noldorin> i thing the problem is with this proposal for the URL syntax for a user's bugs in a certain project
<Noldorin> lifeless,  the url would be slightly confusing even under the current project namespace system
<Noldorin> (i.e. global namespaces)
<Noldorin> maybe not as much, but there would be semantic inconsistencies
<Noldorin> for sure
<Noldorin> or ambiguity
<lifeless> indeed
<lifeless> it could mean 'my bugs' like it means 'my branches' or it could mean 'things I'm interested in' without implying ownership
<lifeless> or $other
<Noldorin> so i think we need to sacrifice URL terseness by making the semantics clearer...
<Noldorin> if at the expense of length/verbosity, then so be it
<Noldorin> that's my proposal
<Noldorin> (ideally not query strings, but you get the idea i think...)
<Noldorin> lifeless, does that sound reasonable?
<wgrant> cjohnston: The API method we discussed yesterday is on production now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012430/
<mhall119> cjohnston: sup?
<cjohnston> mhall119: < wgrant> cjohnston: The API method we discussed yesterday is on production now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012430/
<mhall119> yeah, we need a service that does the opposite, takes a launchpad nickname and returns an openid
<wgrant> mhall119: That doesn't make sense.
<wgrant> mhall119: That's not a 1-1 mapping.
<mhall119> I know
<wgrant> mhall119: The intent is that you call this on login.
<wgrant> So you get the identifier from SSO, and then ask LP who it is.
<mhall119> we have username on login (most of the time)
<mhall119> from openid
<wgrant> Then why do you need the other direction?
<mhall119> our problem is when we create users from our Blueprints and Attendees import, and we need to associate them with an openid so they can log in
<wgrant> Why not associate them with a username so they can log in?
<mhall119> we have username, we don't have openid
<mhall119> we can't let them login with an unknown openid using an existing username, because it's not secure
<mhall119> I talked to pindonga earlier about adding an API to SSO to give us the info we need, but it'll be a matter of allocating the resouces on that team to get it implemented
<wgrant> SSO doesn't have the info you need.
<mhall119> what is it missing?
<wgrant> What do you need?
<mhall119> a list of all openids associated with a given Launchpad nickname
<lifeless> Noldorin: I'm not sure its sufficient to avoid the user confusion I referenced
<wgrant> SSO can't reasonably give you that.
<mhall119> why not?
<wgrant> LP could, but it's still really going the wrong way.
<wgrant> Because SSO doesn't really know about Launchpad nicknames, except for deprecated legacy reasons.
<mhall119> LP only has one openid per profile, doesn't it?
<wgrant> No
<wgrant> That's precisely the problem.
<mhall119> wgrant: well it returns launchpad nicknames as part of the OpenID response
<wgrant> mhall119: Right, deprecated legacy reasons.
<mhall119> is that really a deprecated use case?
<lifeless> mhall119: yes
<Noldorin> lifeless, why not? i think you can make it arbitrarily clear/verbose...
<mhall119> so at some point SSO won't be able to give us sreg.username?
<wgrant> mhall119: Right.
<Noldorin> URLs can only convey so much information
<lifeless> Noldorin: verbosity doesn't intrinsically increase usability
<wgrant> mhall119: Unless it grows its own definition of username.
<lifeless> Noldorin: sorry, while this is fascinating, I need to context switch now
<Noldorin> lifeless, it decreases ambiguity/confusion if done right, as is the case here :-P
<Noldorin> lifeless, okay. something to mull over anyway
<Noldorin> catch you later
<lifeless> ciao
<Noldorin> only other thing i was going to ask about is how the launchpad wiki effort is going, but that can wait ;-)
<Noldorin> yeah, bye
<lifeless> mhall119: both the SSO developers and LP devs would like to untangle things
<wgrant> mhall119: Currently SSO pretends to be separate from LP. They want to be completely separate.
<lifeless> mhall119: the SSO split which carried the username across made a mistake in doing that
<wgrant> mhall119: But returning LP-specific data is mutually exclusive with that goal.
<wgrant> mhall119: And rather confusing.
<lifeless> mhall119: what we now believe is that the LP username and group information should have not been offered via Ubuntu SSO
<mhall119> so....we will still need a way to create a user from the Launchpad profile prior to that person logging in via SSO, but we'll need to know ahead of time the allowed SSO ids for that user
<lifeless> mhall119: because it adds confusion when you consider e.g. browserid, alternative openid providers like facebook and google
<lifeless> mhall119: SSO doesn't *have* ids
<wgrant> SSO has an OpenID identifier.
<wgrant> That's all
<mhall119> it does, from my understanding
<lifeless> mhall119: thats rather the point; it just has openid urls
<mhall119> right, identifyer == id
<lifeless> mhall119: this is for summit right? why do you need to know the openid urls a priori?
<lifeless> mhall119: why can't you do this:
<mhall119> summit, ltp, probably others
<lifeless>  - allow anyone to sign in via SSO
<lifeless>  - after they *authenticate* do group mapping via the LP API
<lifeless> if they aren't in any groups you recognise, show them a 'you need to sign up <list of relevant LP groups>'
<mhall119> we need to map a logged in user to a blueprint subscription
<mhall119> for Summit
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> I believe what I describe will do that perfectly.
<lifeless> Clearly that knowledge isn't getting through the narrow pipe that is IRC:)
<wgrant> There is the user rename issue. There's no way to avoid that entirely.
<wgrant> Even now it could race if someone does it at a bad time.
<mhall119> ok, I think I understand now what you mean
<mhall119> so on their first login, when we have *only* an openid url, we use that to lookup the username to give them?
<lifeless> mhall119: on every login
<mhall119> right, ok
<wgrant> The idea is that your internal key is username, not OpenID identifier.
<mhall119> unfortunately that would require changes to django-openid-auth that would be specific to Launchpad
<lifeless> mhall119: you need to have a mapping of openidurl -> username
<mhall119> lifeless: yes, django-openid-auth does that
<lifeless> mhall119: and you can have many openidurls->sameusername
<mhall119> but it expects username to come from the OpenID SReg response
<mhall119> lifeless: yes
<lifeless> mhall119: if you then see an existing openidurl -> differentusername
<lifeless> you can handle the rename a few ways
<lifeless> you can make a new local username and delete the old mapping
<lifeless> or you can update the username
<mhall119> we already handle renames (coming from SReg response)
<lifeless> great
<lifeless> then this doesn't need any django-openid-auth changes, you just need an additional plugin to let you do group mapping via the LP API
<mhall119> so, here's the first of our problems, the openid identity url we currently get from launchpadlib doesn't match what SSO sends us when they log in
<lifeless> the problem there is that you are *getting an openid url from launchpadlib*
<lifeless> its what wgrant said way back: thats the wrong way to map
<wgrant> mhall119: what lifeless said
<wgrant> mhall119: Now, I ensured that the new API accepts either login.launchpad.net or login.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> So whichever provider you're using will work.
<mhall119> so http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012430/ won't be using the same openid url that launchpadlib is telling us is associated with that nickname?
<mhall119> wgrant: the problem wasn't the domain part, it was the ID part
<wgrant> mhall119: launchpadlib doesn't expose OpenID identifiers AFAIK
<mhall119> the last bit of the URL would be different
<mhall119> wgrant: it does
<wgrant> The method I added yesterday is the first one.
<lifeless> mhall119: when you say 'launchpadlib is telling us is associated with that nickname?' what *exactly* do you mean
<mhall119> let me find the code
<wgrant> mhall119: Are you sure you're not thinking of scraping from https://launchpad.net/~username?
<wgrant> mhall119: AFAIK that's the only place we expose it.
<wgrant> In the XRDS delegation stuff on that page.
<wgrant> That was only ever designed to be used as an OpenID endpoint -- not for Summit and Gerrit to scrape for other purposes :)
<mhall119> wgrant: ah, you are right, it's not from launchpad lib, I thought it was
<mhall119> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/launchpad.py#L40
<mhall119> yeah, looks like it's scraping
<mhall119> ok, so we can use your API now instead?
<wgrant> Scraping will give you a URL like https://login.launchpad.net/+id/4tLsDY8
<wgrant> The new API accepts that, as well as s/launchpad.net/ubuntu.com/
<mhall119> hmm, that'll still require some changes to the login auth code
<mhall119> since it currently creates a new user with the SReg username, when a matching user doesn't already exist
<mhall119> wgrant: making SSO stop providing user and group info is going to break a lot of stuff, not just our django apps, but the drupal and wordpress plugins too
 * mhall119 is glad he won't be responsible for fixing those
<wgrant> mhall119: Sure, they'll probably have to provide it for years. But we want to stop adding new consumers of it ASAP.
<wgrant> So we can actually have some hope of migrating within the decade.
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> so what will happen is that SSO will start using the LP API itself
<wgrant> Right, that too.
<lifeless> so we can support it indefinitely
<lifeless> anyone doing funkies though, or working with LP, should stop using it immediately, because its single-valued nature leads to the issues you're having
<mhall119> maybe it would be better to fork django-openid-auth and make it django-launchpad-auth
<lifeless> mhall119: LP doesn't *do* auth :P
<lifeless> mhall119: its a separation between identification and authenticaiton
<mhall119> no, but we could use login.launchpad.net and then call Launchpad APIs to get username and group info
<lifeless> mhall119: making a separate module that doesn't do any of openid, and teach django-openid-auth and it to play nice would be a good beneficial project
<mhall119> django auth doesn't separate identity from auth
<mhall119> so I'm not sure we'll be able to cleanly separate them
<lifeless> mhall119: no, you can't use login.launchpad.net sensibly, in the medium future LP will want to support other openid providers and (perhaps) things like browser.id
<lifeless> mhall119: we'll provide a mapping API for any new authentication groups we support
<lifeless> mhall119: well, you really want, AIUI, is group mapping for an identity
<mhall119> right, and we'll have to support all of those users on Summit and LTP
<lifeless> mhall119: you can get your identity from login.ubuntu.com and map groups via LP
<lifeless> mhall119: which is my point, your problem isn't in openid's remit, never was.
<lifeless> mhall119: so you just need a post-auth step within django to do the group mapping
<wgrant> sreg is designed for Simple Registration
<mhall119> and username mapping
<wgrant> It's not meant to be used for mapping to other services.
<lifeless> mhall119: we don't care about usernames
<mhall119> we do
<lifeless> well
<wgrant> OpenID SReg doesn't make much sense here, since you get all your identity information from Launchpad.
<lifeless> you'll have that problem with third party openid and browser id too
<wgrant> You only care about OpenID for auth.
<lifeless> so I still think forking django-openid-auth is a poor idea
<mhall119> well we'll have to change it, whether upstream or in a fork
<lifeless> indeed
<mhall119> an either add launchpad-specific code to it, or add hooks that will let us call external code when creating a new user record in Django
<wgrant> mhall119: Sounds like you want to split out django-openid-auth's SReg stuff into a separate module that you can replace
<wgrant> If it's not already hookable.
<mhall119> it's not, IIRC
<lifeless> mhall119: hooks :)
<mhall119> fun
<windbuntu> nasty bug in brasero in 12.04 ubuntu
<StevenK> This is not the place to ask about that.
<Daviey> oopstastic, OOPS-fc6e9ba04bf0ad1262968049d512d137
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=fc6e9ba04bf0ad1262968049d512d137
<Daviey> status: Doomed
<lifeless> Daviey: seems usually pretty well behaved
<lifeless> Daviey: 99% under 2.94s - try again ?
<Daviey> lifeless: yep, worked now.. but did fail 5 refreshes spread over about 1 minute
<lifeless> Daviey: first 2 can be different slaves easily enough
<Daviey> right
<Daviey> i'd just never seen a timeout when going to +related-software before
<lifeless> it runs a slowish query 4 times
<lifeless> maybe more on success
<lifeless> slow == 285ms
<lifeless> Daviey: oh, hah, s I know why it timed out for you :)
<lifeless> you, my friend, are the 1%
<soren> Daviey: What, really? I've seen that loads of times.
<lifeless> Daviey: https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg09410.html
<lifeless> Daviey: this page works well most of the time, so its now capped at 5s
<lifeless> Daviey: which means when it doesn't work well, it will oops
<soren> Daviey: I can't remember when I've last seen my own related-software page and I dont think I've uploaded that many packages, really. People like cjwatson or doko are far, far worse off.
<lifeless> soren: 29 /    3  Person:+related-software
<lifeless> time outs per day
<soren> "29 out of 3"? :-/
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> 29 hard, 3 soft
<soren> Ah.
<lifeless> a soft logs data for us to analyse
<lifeless> a hard gets cut off to free resources
<soren> Soft timeouts are just logged, hard ones are seen by the requestor?
<soren> Gotcha.
<lifeless> soren: it gets 6.5K hits per day
<lifeless> soren: so 29 timeouts out of 6500
<lifeless> or 1 in 200
<soren> lifeless: No doubt it works for most people.
<lifeless> indeed
<lifeless> asymmetric access patterns like this are common in LP
<lifeless> it will now be more visible as an issue :)
<soren> I sometimes wish there was a special im_willing_to_wait_for_this_for_however_long_it_takes paramater.
<soren> Giving yourself incentive to speed things up (a noble goal for sure) is great, but as a user, slow access is often times better than no access at all.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<TheLordOfTime> permissions question.  if a person is on bug control for a specific ubuntu package, does that person get access to the private security bugs for said package?
<TheLordOfTime> czajkowski: would you happen to know?
<czajkowski> TheLordOfTime: just doing something brb
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<czajkowski> TheLordOfTime: so have you seen http://blog.launchpad.net/general/how-bug-information-types-work-with-privacy
<czajkowski> TheLordOfTime: what is the actual issue ?
<TheLordOfTime> czajkowski: question posed to a bugcontrol admin (jorge castro) in regards to an individual package, and whether a bug control member for that specific package can see private bugs related to said package.
<TheLordOfTime> since jorge didn't know, he suggested i ask here :P
<czajkowski> sinzui: could you elaboate more here please?
<sinzui> TheLordOfTime,  at this moment, ANY subscribed user/team can see and change the bug
<TheLordOfTime> does this include security/private bugs on a package?
<TheLordOfTime> i.e. things that are newly reported security bugs against said package get marked as private automatically (from what i've seen thus far)
<sinzui> TheLordOfTime, for Ubuntu, only ubuntu-security gets automatic access (via automatic subscription) to embargoed security bugs. Ubuntu has a very specific rule that no other person/team gets automatic access. Lp has a hack to ensure that it does not work like all other projects
<TheLordOfTime> thought so, that was the question.  thanks.
<czajkowski> sinzui: thanks
<czajkowski> sinzui: I know how to make a project private and with that the code and bugs,
<czajkowski> to do the inverse unticking the bugs and private and changing the licence?
<czajkowski> how do I sort out the code?
<sinzui> czajkowski, I do not understand
<sinzui> czajkowski, are you saying you want to open the code and bugs?
<czajkowski> sinzui: yes
<czajkowski> sinzui: am trying to work this out to help arielweil
<sinzui> czajkowski, only the project maintainer can change the project license, so nothing happens when you untick private-by-default bugs, and I am not even sure how to make code public.
<czajkowski> sinzui: aye we've never done it going the other way
<sinzui> czajkowski, with code, first the default-private needs to be removed (can it?).
<arielweil> czajkowski, sinzui: the goal is not to lose all of our history, and also to keep the current project name, url, etc.  Ideally everything will be public, and we'll switch a (very) few bugs and branches private to protect customer privacy.
<czajkowski> sinzui: never done it before, not seen a request like this
<sinzui> czajkowski, changing the default rules does not change existing private bugs and branch...
<sinzui> Once the default rules are changed...
<sinzui> The project maintainers push the public version of their series branches. They then delete the private versions, then finish by linking the public branches to the series
<sinzui> czajkowski, Users cannot change the existing branches, and maybe they do not want to since the branch history might contain information that should not be public
<czajkowski> arielweil: this making sense to you for your deadline to make this happen
<sinzui> czajkowski, when Lp went public, it was decide that all history was okay to be public, but our profanity might offend the faint of heart, so we pushed up a branch with no bad word.
<czajkowski> nods
 * czajkowski is in a meeting for the next while  so will come back if needed to this 
<arielweil> sinzui, czajkowski: so as a maintainer of our project I can take the project, as well as individual branches and bugs public at my discretion.  Anything new I'll have the option of making public/private?
<arielweil> sinzui: (since czajkowski's away), is that about right?
<sinzui> arielweil, czajkowski a webops can use super powers to make branch public once the "forbidden" rule is removed
<sinzui> arielweil, Lp's code management is unusable. no user can change a branch's visibility between public/private
 * sinzui will fix this in next month
<arielweil> sinzui: ah, so email to whom to get the process underway?  Or should I time this appropriately and DM you via irc?
<jf_> hi, how to get help on bug #869022 ? I can't branch my project !
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 869022 in Bazaar "ValueError: Something wrong with: cp_off = 2314752, cp_size = 3 source_size = 494614, size = 89493" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869022
<sinzui> arielweil, czajkowski can change the default rule, then ask the webops to make the series branches public. Other branches will remain private forever. You can delete them then push a new version of the branch, which will be public
<arielweil> sinzui: thanks!
<sinzui> jam, jelmer can either you you help jf_?
<czajkowski> arielweil: are you ok with me changing the default rule today or do you want to wait till tomorrow ?
<arielwei_> czajkowski: sorry, you can change the default rule today
<czajkowski> ok will do
<czajkowski> arielwei_: can you pm me the project name please
<colon_D> Anyone else seeing this error when uploading to launchpad? Unhandled exception processing upload: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/tmp/tmpmMsATk/trafficserver-3.1.3/debian/copyright
<penguin42> hi, I'm getting a reliable 'Processing Failed' when clicking on a 'Download diff' link in a patch of mine from the patch on here https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-treblig/ubuntu/precise/procps/fix-for-bug-965341
<geser> colon_D: which permission does debian/copyright have when you unpack your source package?
<nwilliams> sinzui: ping
<sinzui> hi
<nwilliams> sinzui: Hi! I'm a developer on Persistit that arielwei_ has been bugging you about. Specifics I can assist with?
<sinzui> nwilliams, akiban-persistit is becoming public and need to be reconfigured to complete this
<sinzui> nwilliams, There are two options to making the code public. The fastest route is to ask a WebOps to make branch linked to https://launchpad.net/akiban-persistit/trunk public. If the commit history cannot be made public, then I suggest deleting the current branch, then push up a new branch with just the files from the tree to reset the revision to 1.
<sinzui> nwilliams, Once the base branch is public, new branches that are pushed to Lp will also be public. Branches that are already private remain private because their history or content cannot automatically be concluded to be public
<nwilliams> sinzui: If I have a branch that was constructed by fast-export, fast-import-filter, and fast-import (to get rid of non-public bits), will pushing that into /trunk do it? Or does it need to be a branch new branch with rev1?
<colon_D> geser: 644, root:root
<sinzui> nwilliams, the rev number is not important, but you do need to delete the existing branch...the identity information in the branch are what Lp sees to know it is private. When you ask Lp to delete the branch, it knows to also remove the privacy rule for it
<nwilliams> sinzui: If I attempt to delete that branch, I get this error: "This branch cannot be deleted as it has 265 branches sharing revisions. "
<geser> colon_D: looks ok, if trafficserver-3.1.3 and trafficserver-3.1.3/debian have also sane permissions, then I've no idea and you have to wait on someone with access to that tmp-directory to check
<colon_D> geser: thanks.  I have tried uploading a few times and have gotten the same error since friday
<sinzui> nwilliams, okay, just unlink the branch, the push and link the new branch. These at least tells us how many branches will remain private
<nwilliams> sinzui: arielwei_: Looks like that did the trick. Thanks!
<arielwei_> nwilliams, sinzui: huzzah!
<dlynch> Hi everyone, I have a project on launchpad and the automatic import of translations seems to have stopped. Is this the right place to see how I can fix it?
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> I suspect our friendly support person has finished for their day, so you might want to file a ticket at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<dlynch> ok thanks lifeless :)
<alkisg> While trying to delete our "sch-devs" team: "This team cannot be deleted until its mailing list is first deactivated, then purged after the deactivation is confirmed."
<alkisg> I deactivated the mailing list, but I see no option to delete it, what should I do?
<czajkowski> alkisg: hi if you file a question https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<czajkowski> alkisg: it'll get looked at
<alkisg> Thank you czajkowski, doing so right now...
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<alkisg> czajkowski: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/198806 - thank you :)
<czajkowski> alkisg: done
<alkisg> Cool, ty
<alkisg> czajkowski: I had set "ts.sch.gr" as our project (sch-scripts) Maintainer and Driver, but unfortunately lp:~sch-devs/sch-scripts now went to https://code.launchpad.net/~registry/sch-scripts/trunk... Can it be moved to ~ts.sch.gr ?
<alkisg> (or deleted, we have the branch locally and can push it again)
<alkisg> ...although then we'd lose the bug history :(
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<sinzui> alkisg, looks like a team was deleted, which transferred the branch to ~registry so that the project would keep working
<alkisg> sinzui: true, but I thought that setting the Maintainer and Driver to a new team before deleting the team that owned sch-scripts would be enough, unfortunately it wasn't, and I don't know what I should have done to avoid that
<sinzui> alkisg, make me a member of https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr then I will change the branch owner to the team. I can leave the team when the branch is transferred
<alkisg> Thanks, doing so...
<alkisg> sinzui: done
<Zoohouse> If I set a second branch (0.02-dev) as the current development branch, does that mean when I run bzr push it will merge my changes with the 0.02-dev branch?
<sinzui> alkisg, Done
<alkisg> Thank you both very much, and sorry for the trouble :)
<sinzui> Zoohouse, No. Changing the focus of development/series branch does not change the existing branches. They continue to be stacked on their previous branches. New branches will be stacked on the new branch
<sinzui> Zoohouse, If you delete the branch, then repush, it will be restacked on the new focus of development
<Zoohouse> sinzui: At the moment I only have 1 branch (0.01-dev) in the 0.01 series. Right now all I do is bzr push lp:<project> and updates 0.01-dev. Would I have to do bzr push lp:<project>/<branch>?
<Zoohouse>  Would I have to do bzr push lp:<project>/<branch> to get a new branch is what I meant to ask
<sinzui> Zoohouse, exactly
<Zoohouse> ah
<Zoohouse> Is it normal to delete old branches? Or do you keep them?
<sinzui> Zoohouse, Branches are rarely deleted. Lp detects one one branch merges into another and then updates the status.
<sinzui> Merged branches are hidden from the default page views, but you can always search for them if you want to see the old branch
<Zoohouse> sinzui: Ok let me see if I understand this. There's one branch for development, branch 1 for example, that branch matures and becomes a release. Then that same branch changes name to 2 or whatever and continues until it matures to a release and so on
<Zoohouse> That's how it works?
<sinzui> Zoohouse, that is one workflow. It is not common.
<sinzui> Zoohouse, Most project have one branch for trunk. The make releases from trunk. If they want to support an old release, create a series for it, and branch/clone/fork trunk at that point to maintain a separate branch
<Zoohouse> sinzui: do the help pages have different workflow examples? I'm looking but haven't found it yet
<sinzui> Zoohouse, yes
 * sinzui looks
<sinzui> Zoohouse, https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases
<Zoohouse> sinzui: This is the closest I've seen to a workflow https://help.launchpad.net/Code/QuickStart#Set_your_project.27s_trunk_branch
<Zoohouse> Ah thanks
<sinzui> Zoohouse, Since changing the branch linked to a series, does not update all the existing branches, it it better to minimise the work to rebase branches by using the trailing working flow
<dds_> hi, I'm getting a PPA upload rejection claiming that the file "opencryptoki_2.4.2-1~lucid1.debian.tar.gz already exists in Goobuntu Laptop Testing" (https://launchpad.net/~goobuntu-team/+archive/glaptop-testing/), but I deleted that file over an hour ago and continue to get this rejection message.
<dds_> looking at the above link, you won't find any ~lucid1 files
<Zoohouse> sinzui: wonderful, thank you for your help
<sinzui> np
#launchpad 2012-05-30
<Noldorin> hi guys
<Noldorin> lifeless, jelmer
<lifeless> hi there
<MechanisM> hello. who can help me with creating ppa?
<MechanisM> I'm so bored that ubuntu doesn't have latest chromium builds so I'm going to create new ppa with all latest builds and maintain it daily builds like
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<MechanisM> lifeless you sure it's latest? it has 18 chromium while now it's 21!
<MechanisM> and it's called daily builds and latest build on january?
<lifeless> micahg: ^ sup with that ?
<MechanisM> lifeless I mean repos called daily builds but latest built there is only date january. actually all builds outdated even compare to stable.
<MechanisM> I'm already discussed it with ppl here http://askubuntu.com/questions/112432/chromium-19-for-ubuntu <-- since 19 chromium I'm missing builds on chromium-daily ppa
<MechanisM> Guys I'm a lot of time coding and so much need latest chromium coz I like it and work via this browser. Please help me create repos and I'll maintain it. So other ppl can use it. I'm really care about latest chromium builds
<MechanisM> Currently I'm using bash script to download latest builds and put it in folders used by chromium-daily
<lifeless> so there is a ppa that is meant to have daily builds alread
<lifeless> chromium takes ages to build, its a waste to ahve two daily ppas.
<lifeless> micahg runs the ppa, so I've asked him.
<lifeless> Now we wait for a response:)
<MechanisM> ok I hope this repos will back
<MechanisM> lifeless sometimes not needed to build. just download from build server and package it as deb
<MechanisM> all builds on build server
<lifeless> MechanisM: Part of the way we make Ubuntu trustworthy is making the code that goes into it auditable and inspectable.
<lifeless> MechanisM: downloading binaries from somewhere else and then uploading them would circumvent that entirely.
<MechanisM> for example latest build of chromium for x64 is http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-snapshots/Linux_x64/139446/chrome-linux.zip just needed to be packaged. It's already built on ubuntu 12.04
<MechanisM> lifeless okay I see your point
<lifeless> I'll nag micahg when he comes online
<MechanisM> lifeless okay I'm glad someone can see this problem
<MechanisM> web dev not so good without lates chromium builds
<MechanisM> lifleless btw do you know someone I can talk with my project related to ubuntu? I'm creating website where ppl can design and generate their own gtk3 themes and donload it etc.
<MechanisM> about my project*
<lifeless> MechanisM: what sort of role should this person have?
<MechanisM> lifeless I'm just wanna know if it's really needed to community and if yes I need to find someone who can help etc.
<MechanisM> to join the team
<lifeless> so for the former bit, you could ask around, see how many folk want it
<lifeless> for finding help, you can blog about it, and if lots of folk want it, they''ll probably repost it etc. :)
<MechanisM> lifeless I know about it. So until I show any result noone cares
<MechanisM> I wanted to get help before releses and not telling to others before release
<jimis1> In a bug report, can I use special syntax for pasting code segments?
<jimis1> like the {{{blah blah}}} in other wikis
<bigjools> no, there's no special syntax.  You can attach patches though.
<lifeless> bigjools: someone should finish poolies markdown branch ;)
<lifeless> bigjools: by which I mean prod testing and feature flag enablement
<bigjools> lifeless: you sound like a volunteer!
<jimis1> alright, thanks bigjools
<jimis1> bug filed, bzr slowness again :-p
<micahg> lifeless: I've had a build failure for weeks on generating the translations for chromium 19, it's on my list (I've been off since Fri)
<jf_> hi, please could you help me on bug #869022 : I can't branch my project.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 869022 in Bazaar "ValueError: Something wrong with: cp_off = 2314752, cp_size = 3 source_size = 494614, size = 89493" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869022
<czajkowski> jelmer: are you alive?
<czajkowski> mgz: vila jam ^^^^^^
<vila> jf_: as explained in the bug, your local repository seem to be corrupted, you need to create a new one from lp. From there, you can try to rescue local bits if needed (but don't hold your breath)
<jam> czajkowski: I'm around, but I don't know if jelmer is alive or not, I assume he is
<jam> when I stopped by earlier, jf was no longer in chat
<jf_> vila, is not the local repositroy but the repository in bazaar
<czajkowski> was just help with bzr :)
<vila> jf_: note that all corruption reports we got in the past years have all been linked to either: hard disk dying or hard crashes leading to disk corruption
<jf_> vila, I can't push nor pull from.to my project
<wgrant> vila: The repository on LP is corrupt.
<vila> on lp ???
<vila> darn, misread the bug, let me try
<vila> jf_: reproduced locally, digging
<jf_> so you will fix it ? :)
<vila> jf_: hold on, I trying to understand what the issue is, it's a pre-requisite to even pretend it can be fixed :)
<jf_> vila, ok thanks
<vila> jf_: I can branch lp:unifield-server/sprint4 at least (but trunk and main fail)
<vila> weird, after branching sprint4 (in a local shared repo), both trunk and main succeed
<vila> jam: can you imagine what can allow such a scenario ??
<jf_> vila, yes I know, it's very strange, but you can't: "bzr diff -c 3359.2.65"
<wgrant> vila: That sounds rather expected.
<wgrant> vila: The relevant repo bits are uncorrupted in sprint4.
<wgrant> vila: So if you branch that first, it won't try to retrieve the corrupt bits from trunk...
<vila> wgrant: on how can trunk and main succeed when I retry then ?
<jam> vila: if there is a specific block that is bad, you only get the error when accessing it. so if you have a duplicate copy of the data that gets used, or if the current tip doesn't access it, etc.
<wgrant> vila: It'll see the relevant texts or whatever are already in your shared repo, so it won't try to download them from trunk.
<mgz> what's the bug #? predated me joining the channel.
<wgrant> mgz: Bug #869022
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 869022 in Bazaar "ValueError: Something wrong with: cp_off = 2314752, cp_size = 3 source_size = 494614, size = 89493" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869022
<mgz> ta.
<vila> jam: hmm, so a repack will be a russian roulette ?
<jam> vila: repack will always touch everything
<jam> so either it will always fail, or it will succeed and clean things up
<vila> jam: but select one out of the duplicates right ?
<wgrant> I suspect you want to just empty out the branch on LP and repush it from a good local copy.
<jam> if it is dupes, yes
<wgrant> Which can be obtained by grabbing sprint4 first.
<vila> right, russian roulette indeed
<jf_> wgrant, I can't push to a new repo
<jf_> revno  3359.2.65 is corrupted when I push or when I pull
<vila> jf_: this revno comes from which branch ?
<jf_> vila, it comes from lp:openobject-server/6.0
<vila> nah, I wanted the context where this revno is valid, it's neither in trunk nor sprint4
<vila> 3359.2.65 is a 'launchpad automatic translation update' in trunk
<vila> even weirder, sprint4 is stacked on trunk...
<wgrant> What if the revision was first in sprint4, and merged into trunk later, at which point it was corrupted?
<vila> ha right, several merges from sprint4 into trunk
<vila> wgrant: yup
<jf_> I think there isn't any merge from sprint4 to trunk
<jf_> everything is developped on trunk and then push to sprint4
<vila> bzr check bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unifield-team/unifield-server/trunk fails
<vila> bzr: ERROR: Corruption while decompressing repository file, zlib: Error -3 while decompressing data: incorrect data check
<wgrant> vila: Interestingly, I can't branch sprint4 locally over bzr+ssh
<wgrant> Or HTTP
<vila> 8-/
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> main branches OK
<vila> wgrant: try 'bzr init-repo xxx; cd xxx; bzr branch lp...' ?
<jf_> to my mind, the only branch I can't branch from scratch is lp:unifield-server/main
<wgrant> Yeah, main branches from scratch fine, trunk/sprint4 don't
<wgrant> main has the relevant data uncorrupted.
<vila> wgrant: standalone branches ?
<vila> no, main, does not contain everything used in trunk/sprint4
<wgrant> vila: Standalone branches of trunk/sprint4 fail, main works. If I then branch main into a shared repo, I can branch trunk/sprint4 into it.
<vila> ha, right
<vila> bzr check bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unifield-team/unifield-server/main fails nevertheless
<wgrant> vila: Hm, indeed.
<wgrant> The repo with all 3 has a zlib error.
<vila> yeah, but no indication of which file
<wgrant> But all three trees build.
<vila> note that (as mentioned earlier) zlib error strongly hint corruption
<wgrant> Oh yes.
<vila> but I've never ever heard about corruption on lp repos :-/
<vila> by corruption I mean: hardware failure, crash, nothing inside bzr itself
<wgrant> Well
<vila> main is not stacked
<wgrant> If it was not using normal smartserver ops it could reasonably happen.
<vila> sprint4 is stacked on trunk
<vila> wgrant: what do you mean ?
<wgrant> vila: "reasonably" meaning a client-side RAM issue or similar.
<vila> wgrant: hmm, you mean, RAM issue locally when creating the pack file which is then uploaded ?
<wgrant> vila: Right, something like that seems most likely to me.
<vila> never heard about such a scenario, not sure we have additional checks for that nor when the md5 is processed though
<wgrant> Given that none of LP, bzr or SSH are known for corrupting things.
<vila> oh right, yeah, when you've ruled out the unlikely...
<vila> still, it's weird we have the corruption in both main and trunk/sprint4 (or even in the 3 of them) but still manage to branch them all
<wgrant> main and trunk seem to be corrupted in different ways.
<wgrant> vila: Huh, now this is interesting.
<wgrant> vila: Can branch main, and can branch trunk into that.
<wgrant> But can't branch trunk *out* of that.
<vila> urgh
<wgrant> So it can build the trunk tree in the repo, but you can't branch it from that repo to elsewhere... wtf
<vila> I just did
<vila> bzr branch trunk out-of-trunk
<vila> Branched 3401 revisions.
<wgrant> vila: That looks like you're branching within the repo.
<vila> wgrant: yes. That's not what you meant by 'out of that' ?
<wgrant> vila: I meant branching from inside the repo to out of it.
<vila> ha
<vila> yeah, reproduced, ouch
<wgrant> There's only 33 extra mainline revs in trunk
<wgrant> Aha
<wgrant> Salvaged.
<wgrant> I have a clean standalone trunk branch.
<wgrant> vila, jf_: ^^
<jf_> wgrant,  great !
<wgrant> Let me just run a few checks and then we can work on fixing the one on LP.
<jf_> wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> vila: How's your link to LP?
<wgrant> vila: I don't really want to push up 67MB over 512kbps if I can help it.
<vila> well done, I have a list of corrupted entries here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014470/
<mgz> wgrant: do the ops over ssh to a machine in london?
<wgrant> mgz: Hopefully nowhere in London has my SSH key, but maybe.
<wgrant> Anyway, the key is to use lp:openobject-server as the base.
<wgrant> Seed the repo with that, then you can branch lp:unifield-server fine.
<wgrant> So we should probably delete lp:unifield-server's .bzr, then push up a clean copy from the seeded repo.
 * vila blinks
<vila> wgrant: I don't enough about lp internals to do that kind of stuff (which I agree is the right thing to do though, just checking I find no corruption in lp:openobject-server)
<wgrant> checked repository <bzrlib.transport.local.LocalTransport url=file:///home/wgrant/really/trunk/> format RepositoryFormat2a()                                                                                                                                                                                       6611 revisions 2418 file-ids
<wgrant> I got a bit uncreative with branch names by the 20th try
<wgrant> really/trunk is a copy of lp:unifield-server
<wgrant> vila: The broken revision is a massive merge of lp:openobject-server, so I tried seeding with that, and it all seems happy.
<vila> ok, reproduced locally, in a shared repo, branch lp:openobject-server then lp:unifield-server(main,trunk,sprint4) run repodetails there, no corruption
<wgrant> Yep
<mgz> I've got a machine in the data center with that on it.
<mgz> tell me where to poke things and I will.
<wgrant> mgz: Push it up to like lp:~mgz/+junk/unifield-server or so
<mgz> sure
<vila> mgz: beat me to it :)
<mgz> is done.
<wgrant> We can then get either jf_ or an admin to branch mgz's copy locally, rename lp:unifield-server's .bzr to something else, then "bzr push --use-existing-dir lp:unifield-server".
<mgz> main is a strict subset, right?
<vila> no
<wgrant> No
<wgrant> 5 extra revs in main
<vila> but the repo should contains everything
<mgz> sprint4 and trunk are the same thing
<vila> yes
<wgrant> Ah, indeed, sprint4 is identical.
<vila> meh, subset != superset, but anyway, they diverge
<mgz> if main has 5 revs not present, what I just pushed will not be enough
<wgrant> mgz: What did you push?
<vila> mgz: push trunk then push --overwrite main
<wgrant> I doubt any revs unique to main are corrupted
<vila> so the repo will get them all
<wgrant> But it's possible, I guess.
<mgz> yeah, I'll cheat and get those revs in as well
<wgrant> jf_: Still around?
<jf_> wgrant, yes,  should I do something ?
<wgrant> jf_: lp:~gz/+junk/unifield-server is a fixed copy of lp:unifield-server
<wgrant> jf_: Now we just need to replace lp:unifield-server with it.
<jf_> wgrant, ok
<vila> argh ! I meet melmoth at 12:00 ! Should run
<jf_> wgrant, who is "we" in "we just need" ?
<wgrant> jf_: you or a Launchpad sysadmin. So ideally you :)
<jf_> wgrant, ok so I need to: bzr branch  lp:~gz/+junk/unifield-server in a standalone repo ?
<wgrant> jf_: Right, eg. in /tmp somewhere.
<wgrant> It must not be in a shared repo which has been anywhere near the broken branch.
<jf_> ok should I make a backup of branches in lp:unifield-server ?
<wgrant> jf_: You'll also need lp:hitchhiker. I'll tell you how to use hitchhiker to remove the broken branch content from Launchpad.
<wgrant> jf_: Might be a good idea, but it might be difficult because of the corruption.
<jf_> ok
<wgrant> Once you're ready, in your local branch of hitchhiker, run './hitchhiker lp:unifield-server'. Once that's connected you should say 'rename .bzr backup.bzr'.
<wgrant> Then you can switch over to your copy of the fixed branch, then 'bzr push --use-existing-dir lp:unifield-server'
<wgrant> And that should fix it.
<jf_> wgrant, I'm pushing, it should take time ....
<wgrant> jf_: Yeah, you'll have to push the full 67MB or so, since it's the trunk branch that you're recovering :(
<jf_> wgrant, done
 * wgrant tries.
<wgrant> Branched 3401 revision(s).
<wgrant> Branched 3401 revision(s).
<wgrant> jf_: That's fixed it!
<jf_> wgrant, ok many thanks, should I remove all my corrupted shared repo ?
<wgrant> jf_: Yeah, you and anyone else working on the project will probably need to recreate any shared repos from scratch.
<wgrant> It won't re-corrupt the branch on LP, but it will still be corrupt locally.
<jf_> wgrant, ok perfect !
<jf_> wgrant, many many thanks
<wgrant> jf_: np, glad we could sort it out.
<czajkowski> jam: jelmer vila mgz can someone look into this please.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1006323
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1006323 in Launchpad itself "ppa statistics broken since approx. 2012-05-21" [Undecided,New]
 * mgz has a look
<vila> wgrant: thanks (I should have thought about hitchhiker)
<mdeslaur> I'm sure getting a lot of "Processing Failed" errors when trying to download stuff from launchpad bugs and PPAs...is this a current known issue?
<james_w> mdeslaur, bug 1000805 probably
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000805 in Launchpad itself "server errors accessing attachments of private bug reports" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000805
<mdeslaur> james_w: looks like it, thanks
<colon_D> still having a permission denied error when uploading my ppa.  anyone around to check what's wrong?
<czajkowski> colon_D: what issues are you seeing ?
<colon_D> czajkowski: I get this: Rejected:  Unhandled exception processing upload: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/tmp/tmpbAwawq/trafficserver-3.1.3/debian/copyright'
<czajkowski> colon_D: what lp id and what ppa ?
<colon_D> czajkowski: i'm uploading here: https://launchpad.net/~wolfnet/+archive/trafficserver
<czajkowski> colon_D: ok let me see if I cna get someone to help
<colon_D> czajkowski: thanks :-)
<czajkowski> jelmer: if you can would you mind helping colon_D please
<dobey> colon_D: is the permissions of that file mode 600 or something?
<colon_D> dobey: 644 root:root for everything when I package it up
<colon_D> kind of weird it stops on copyright as there are other files like control compat changelog above it with same permissions
<dobey> is the debian.tar.gz for that package accessible somewhere?
<colon_D> debuild seemed to make one trafficserver_3.1.3-0ubuntu1~precise.debian.tar.gz
<jelmer> hi colon_D
<colon_D> hi jelmer :]
<dobey> colon_D: accessible on the internet by persons other than yourself, in order to look at it directly
<dobey> :)
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> maybe jelmer will help you
<jelmer> colon_D: did you see dobey's last question?
<colon_D> jelmer: yes I'm not sure what that means
<jelmer> colon_D: can you put the .debian.tar.gz file up somewhere?
<colon_D> jelmer: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/85144/trafficserver_3.1.3-0ubuntu1%7Eprecise.debian.tar.gz
<jelmer> colon_D: the debian/ directory does not have any x bits set
<jelmer> so it's imposible for anybody to list its contents
<colon_D> jelmer: ah! you are right
<colon_D> thanks a lot!  I will fix and resubmit
<jelmer> colon_D: great :)
<colon_D> Awesome!  It was accepted.  Thanks everyone for the help.  User error in the end x_x
<broder> how does registering a private project work? are proprietary projects private by default?
#launchpad 2012-05-31
<dgeary2> at https://launchpad.net/ltsp i press 'report a bug' and it takes me to a blank screen with only a button which says 'continue' titled 'OpenID transaction in progress'. what does this mean?
<wgrant> dgeary2: That's redirecting you to the login page. Do you have JavaScript and cookies enabled?
<dgeary2> wgrant, no and no
<wgrant> dgeary2: You need at least cookies enabled for login to work basically anywhere on the web. It should work without JavaScript if you click continue, however.
<dgeary2> wgrant, thanks
<ugoc> Hi
<ugoc> I was asking about getting a private subscription to launchpad yesterday, and I got an email telling me to come and discuss more in details here. Is there someone with whom I can discuss this?
<huwshimi> ugoc: Hi, the person you need to speak to might not be around at the moment. Let me find out.
<ugoc> huwshimi: ok thanks
<wgrant> ugoc: Hi.
<wgrant> ugoc: What do you need to discuss?
<ugoc> wgrant: Hi
<ugoc> wgrant: I'm still not sure whether we'd need to pay once and then be able to create multiple projects / repo, or if we need to pay each time we want a new repo.
<ugoc> wgrant: In the software we write, we typically need 5-10 different small repos per "project" (not branches)
<wgrant> ugoc: A subscription covers a single private project. You can have as many branches of that project as you want.
<ugoc> wgrant: ok, so we'd need to pay each time we want to create a new private project :S
<ugoc> wgrant: Is there some kind of subscription plan for unlimited projects?
<ugoc> wgrant: or at least an interesting price if we have to have more than one private project?
<wgrant> ugoc: I don't know of anything like that, but I don't deal with this stuff normally. Can you email commercial@launchpad.net to get in contact with the normal commercial subscription people?
<ugoc> wgrant: already did and they pointed me toward the IRC channel to get more info :S
<wgrant> ugoc: Do you have a ticket number?
<wgrant> Ah, found it.
<ugoc> wgrant: [Launchpad Enquires #16245]
<wgrant> ugoc: Ah, so czajkowski thought you just meant multiple branches. Can you clarify in the ticket?
<ugoc> wgrant: Sure. Is this ticket on a webpage? Or do I just reply to the message
<wgrant> ugoc: Just reply to the email.
<ugoc> wgrant: ok. Thanks a lot for your answers.
<czajkowski> /c/c
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<wgrant> ppa.launchpad.net will shortly be offline for a few minutes.
<czajkowski> indeed
<wgrant> And it's back up.
<jonathanj> why would a branch that has been proposed for merging and merged still show up on code.launchpad.net/project_name?
<jonathanj> oh, looks like the branch status was still "Development" as opposed to "Merged"
<skynet-2000> whos Matt Darcy
<skynet-2000> trying to troll me
<aquarius> If I'm in a team, and that team is subscribed to a trunk branch for a project, I get mails about all the merges into that trunk branch. Can I stop getting those mails without unsubscribing from the team? My subscriptions page just lists the team's own mailing list
<czajkowski> aquarius: I dont think so no
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<cmars232> it would be cool if there was a "Report a bug" link on the milestone page. current milestone page is my typical "dashboard" page.
<jjohansen> how do I register a branch in lp?  The old method of https://code.launchpad.net/~jjohansen/+addbranch
<jjohansen> is dumping me into the lost something error page
<jjohansen> but the online docs still reference using that method
<lifeless> jjohansen: that method never worked reliably and was removed. What docs do you see referring to it?
<lifeless> jjohansen: the correct method is to just push the branch
<jjohansen> lifeless give /me a sec to find the page again
<lifeless> jjohansen: or setup an import of it if its not going to be hosted in LP
<jjohansen> lifeless: that isn't working either
<jjohansen> the branch is being dropped into the development trunk
<jjohansen> lifeless: both these pages refer to/link to registering a branch
<jjohansen> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/PersonalBranches
<jjohansen> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/MirroredBranches
<lifeless> jjohansen: what do you mean 'dropped into the development trunk'
<lifeless> jjohansen: what is the exact command you are using that is not working ?
<jjohansen> lifeless I mean I pushed to one address (the branch I am trying to create) and it showed up in the original branch that I am branching from
<lifeless> ok, and the command you used ?
<jjohansen> lifeless: okay I am just not getting this. If I push a new branch the commit shows up in the original, the configure series branch screen lists a completely different branch that is neither the original nor the one I pushed but changing the branch name affects the branch linked in the series
 * jjohansen thinks this occuring because we are trying to branch a series off but ...
<lifeless> jjohansen: please show me the commands you are running
<jjohansen> lifeless: bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/apparmor/2.8/
<sbeattie> lifeless: bzr branch lp:apparmor apparmor-2.8 ; cd apparmor-2.8 ; bzr push --remember lp:apparmor/2.8
<jjohansen> but this is showing up in apparmor/master
<lifeless> the series branches are aliases
<lifeless> they are not true branches
<lifeless> to make a new branch you must push to a real branch like lp:~apparmour-maintainers/apparmor/2.8
<lifeless> (excuse the typo)
<sbeattie> hunh, okay.
<lifeless> have a look at code.launchpad.net/apparmor/2.8
<lifeless> see where it says p:apparmor/2.8 - Steve Beattie
<lifeless> mouse over the branch there
<sbeattie> right, the series was originally pointing at trunk, I cleared that and then pushed to that.
<lifeless> note that it shows a link to https://code.launchpad.net/~sbeattie/apparmor/trunk
<lifeless> sbeattie: you need to a) push a new branch. b) set the pointer.
<lifeless> Not the other way around :)
 * sbeattie is about to adjust that.
<sbeattie> lifeless: more clearly, I needed to push a new branch *not using the pointer*
<sbeattie> ... and then reset the pointer.
<lifeless> sbeattie: thats redunant
<lifeless> you cannot push a new branch using the pointer
<lifeless> the pointer can only ever point at a branch
<lifeless> and it is not itself a branch
<lifeless> but, if it helps you, great :)
<sbeattie> lifeless: right, it had previously pointed to trunk, which was why when we pushed to lp:apparmor/2.8 it went to lp:~apparmor-dev/apparmor/master
<sbeattie> (we had created the series earlier to have milestones that we could target bugs to)
<lifeless> yes (in fact that means it still was pointing to trunk, for some reason)
<lifeless> jelmer: hey; is  https://help.launchpad.net/Code/MirroredBranches at all relevant still? If not, perhaps you could update the wiki to describe what is relevant now you've hacked everything around :)
<lifeless> jelmer: I've updated https://help.launchpad.net/Code/PersonalBranches#preview to drop references to registerbranch
#launchpad 2012-06-01
<thomi> Hi everyone, I'm getting a 403 HTTP status code returned from ppa.launchpad.net when trying to run 'apt-get update' on a remote machine, but the same URL works perfectly on my local laptop. Can anyone think of a reason for this?
<bigjools> exactly the same URL?
<bigjools> are you sure it's not a different ubuntu release?
<thomi> exactly the same URL, it's:
<thomi> http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-team/staging/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages
<bigjools> what does wget say on each?
<thomi> on a machine running jenkins it gets 403 - there's no reason why LP would reject that request, is there?
<bigjools> no, it's served from Apache
<wgrant> thomi: Does the Jenkins machine have a proxy, perhaps?
<thomi> wgrant: what's the best way to check that?
<thomi> when I use wgat on the same jenkins machine it works, which is interesting
<wgrant> thomi: Look in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<thomi> hmmm, it seems there might indeed be a proxy set for apt
<thomi> one file sets "Acquire::http::ProxyAutoDetect"
<wgrant> Right. Perhaps the proxy doesn't permit ppa.launchpad.net.
<bigjools> or its cache is out of date
<thomi> :(
<bigjools> or it's just stupid
<thomi> ok, not a LP issue then. I guess you guys are in the clear then :P
<wgrant> bigjools: Cache out of date causing 403? That's a pretty broken proxy.
<bigjools> yes
<bigjools> I've seen worse :/
<wgrant> Like, NZ-transparent-proxy brokennes.
<thomi> hah
<aquarius> lifeless, If I'm in a team, and that team is subscribed to a trunk branch for a project, I get mails about all the merges into that trunk branch. Can I stop getting those mails without unsubscribing from the team? My subscriptions page just lists the team's own mailing list
<wgrant> aquarius: There's an edit icon next to the subscription on the branch page. You can select the email level there.
<wgrant> But it affects the whole team.
<wgrant> Normally we set team subscriptions to send no email.
<wgrant> As people can still opt-in by subscribing themselves with mail.
<aquarius> wgrant, yeah, it's not my team, so I don't want to turn it off for the whole team :)
<wgrant> aquarius: You should ask them to turn it off :)
<wgrant> Team notification subscriptions are probably never a useful thing to have.
<aquarius> wgrant, that's approach number 2, which I now plan to try :) Cheers, pal
<james_w> is there caching of the total counts for pagination?
<james_w> we've been seeing things like "1 to 75 of 16"
<wgrant> james_w: On bug listings?
<james_w> wgrant, PPA subscribers in this case
<wgrant> james_w: They use a rough estimate.
<wgrant> Because counting them all can be too slow.
<james_w> ok
<wgrant> It's clearly a little over-rough in this case; perhaps the number has changed recently and the statistics haven't been updated.
<james_w> yeah, perhaps it could do max(current_page, guess) :-)
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> We can also make a better estimate in some cases.
<james_w> I'm also seeing page 1 saying 1345 and page 2 saying 1076
<wgrant> Currently we either do a full slow count, or EXPLAIN the query and use postgres' estimate.
<wgrant> Which are sort of extremes.
<james_w> then page 3 saying 1345
<aquarius> New question: I have a bug which actually was a bug but seems to have been fixed through some package being upgraded, or possibly just because the phase of the moon changed or something -- it no longer occurs. But I don't know what fixed it. What status does that bug get? "Fix released" seems rather over-optimistic, but it's not invalid or opinion: it was really actually happening :)
<wgrant> aquarius: I'd tend to go with Invalid there, I think.
<wgrant> But sometimes Fix Released is appropriate.
<aquarius> k. I was going to go with Invalid until I saw the description said "Not a bug. May be a support request or spam." and my hackles went up ;)
<bigjools> Fix Released.  Just mention what happened in the comment
<aquarius> on the bug count thing, google uses a wildly high estimate for first search page and then calculates it more accurately if you bother to move on to page 2 of the results, although that's probably weird for Launchpad stuff: people may well freak if their project says "1 to 75 of 1,000,000" on the bug page :P
<james_w> anyway, night all
<wgrant> Bugs currently use a slow COUNT query every time, but I'll hopefully be switching common searches to use our new cached counts soonish.
<wgrant> Night james_w.
<lifeless> aquarius: ohohoh I so want to hardcode that ;)
<aquarius> :)
<pipedream> How can I get a build log from launchpad for a package that successfully built?
<pipedream> https://launchpad.net/~aims/+archive/aims-desktop/+files/rstudio-upstream-deb_0.96.228-10.04ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<pipedream> I want to find out why launchpad excludes files which are included when I debuild -b it myself
<pipedream> ~/src/rstudio-upstream-deb/rstudio-upstream-deb/amd64/usr/lib/rstudio/bin/plugins/imageformats$ls
<pipedream> libqgif.so  libqico.so  libqjpeg.so  libqmng.so  libqsvg.so  libqtga.so  libqtiff.so
<wgrant> pipedream: Click the package on <https://launchpad.net/~aims/+archive/aims-desktop/+packages>. You'll see a list of builds, click the amd64 one. Then you'll see a log link.
<pipedream> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/106569486/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.rstudio-upstream-deb_0.96.228-10.04ubuntu3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<pipedream> Why does this build not include the files in ./usr/lib/rstudio/bin/plugins/imageformats/
<wgrant> pipedream: Have you
<wgrant> pipedream: You should use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto to try a build in a clean local environment.
<pipedream> OK, will do, but I will get the same build log as launchpad, won't I? So I don't see why those files are excluded..?
<wgrant> pipedream: Right, but that'll be due to a bug in your packaging, which you can more easily debug locally.
<wgrant> Rather than throwing a slightly different package up to Launchpad and waiting for it to build each time.
<pipedream> ok
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<vivekimsit> Hii ! I am really in trouble today!
<vivekimsit> I am not able to push or co my code
<vivekimsit> on doing: ssh -vv myusername@bazaar.launchpad.net I am getting the following error
<vivekimsit> http://bpaste.net/show/aF6P3fQzQxT5fPWcVUw2/
<vivekimsit> But this is the first time that I am getting this error.
<mgz> can you ssh anywhere at all?
<mgz> as this per earlier in #bzr, this seems to be an issue with networking on your end.
<vivekimsit>  mgz: tell some site where I can do ssh!
<mgz> eg, (to suggest heresy) `ssh git@github.com`
<vivekimsit> mgz: ok! I can do ssh on my client's system but its on port 10022
<mgz> o_O
<vivekimsit> ok! I did ssh git@github.com and I am getting the timeout
<mgz> is that leaving the local network, to the client's machine?
<mgz> if not, probably they're just blocking everything but http or something equally daft.
<vivekimsit> mgz: client machine is in france and I am in india
<mgz> phone up ISP and yell that them?
<vivekimsit> ok! when I do ssh -vv bazaar@launchpad.net then also getting the same error.
<vivekimsit> I have an idea can I try it from my client machine?
<mgz> you can, and it will probably work.
<vivekimsit> I mean its in france and I am into its terminal, let me check
<mgz> if it does you could stick your public key on that box and use agent forwarding to get around the issue
<mgz> (if it doesn't timeout but gives you a public key error, that's enough)
<vivekimsit> its says: Permission denied (publickey).
<mgz> right.
<vivekimsit> should I create a new pair there?
<mgz> no.
<vivekimsit> then/
<mgz> google for "ssh agent forwarding"
<mgz> basically, you stick the public key launchpad knows about on that box in france, then edit your conf so ssh knows to go via that box
<vivekimsit> ok! basically the problem is that I cannot access the port 22 of ssh, now I think I have to call my isp
<vivekimsit> is there any workaround?
<mgz> vivekimsit: the workaround was was what we where just talking about.
<mgz> it's a slightly complicated arrangement, but it's well documented on the net, so I'm not going to walk you through it here.
<vivekimsit> mgz: ssh agent forwarding?
<mgz> right.
<vivekimsit> mgz: Ok! I understand its working but I am not getting how to call agent is its some command ?
<vivekimsit> mgz: they have given Putty's pageant! but what on ubuntu?
<mgz> vivekimsit: what you probably want is the ProxyCommand + netcat trick actually, so your local bzr can talk to lp without needing to know the details of the box in franch
<mgz> ...france
<mgz> so, in your local .ssh/config have a Host bazaar.launchpad.net section with ProxyCommand set to what you'll find with a websearch, but the port # changed
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<and`> hi, is there a way to remove unused keys on the "OpenPGP keys" page on user's profile?
<and`> I can re-enable them but I can't delete them and all of them apart one are revoked keys
<dobey> and`: you can deactivate them, if you click on the little yellow () edit icon next to "OpenPGP keys" on the user page
<dobey> well, on your user page. you can't do it for other users
<and`> dobey: yes, but I can't remove them completely?
<dobey> and`: i don't see any way to do that on lp, no.
<and`> it would be nice we could delete unused or revoked keys, there's no point in keeping them
<dobey> and`: but the deactivated keys do not show up on your user page
<and`> yeah
<dobey> well, the keys are still on the keyserver, so that people who have them in their local keys, will get the revocation when syncing with the server, as i understand
<benonsoftware> hi
#launchpad 2012-06-02
<chrysn> is there a way to have some text or at least a link displayed on a project's bug report page if it uses a not yet implemented issue tracker?
<chrysn> (for example github, as tracked in launchpad's #848666)
#launchpad 2012-06-03
<coder543> so I've been looking into this problem off and on for quite awhile and I'm stuck. Why is it so hard to get a bzr branch to automatically build into a ppa? This is the project that I've got ready, but I have no idea how to get the ppa to function: https://launchpad.net/procmon
<coder543> it's literally just one .c file and one .h file, which produce one binary file. There are no dependencies on anything beyond the standard c library.
<alkisg> Hi, by default, when I build a package in my PPA that build-depends on other packages, does it use the (newer) versions of them that I provide in my PPA?
<geser> yes, it uses apt to install the build dependencies
<alkisg> Thank you
<paultag> Were source recipies removed? I can't figure out how to make a new one
<paultag> I see there's a link under `code', but it's not showing a creation link
<james_w> paultag, you are looking at a branch page>
<james_w> ?
<paultag> james_w: https://code.launchpad.net/~fluxbox-maintainers/+recipes
<paultag> that's where I ended up
<james_w> odd
<paultag> but I would rather like a way to roll out a new recipie
<james_w> go to the page of the branch that you want to be the base branch
<paultag> james_w: https://code.launchpad.net/~fluxbox-maintainers/fluxbox/development ←
<james_w> "Create packaging recipe"
<paultag> james_w: totally missed that. Thanks! :)
<imbrandon> short of filling a bug against launchpad its self, is there a way for logged in "trusted" users to reports/delete/mark replies like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/cloud-init/+bug/596993/comments/14 as SPAM ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 596993 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Lucid) "hostname handling needs improvement for elastic-ip and ebs start-stop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<imbrandon> ( i know its sunday , so just *whenever* someone sees this, not urgent etc etc )
<geser> during the week it seems to be sufficient to mention it here (as long as the help contact is present), during othertimes file a question
<dobey> fwiw, that user had already been suspended. i've hidden that comment as well.
<imbrandon> :) ty ty
<imbrandon> just stumbled on it. suprisingly of 6 years using LP thats the first time i've come accross spam :)
<imbrandon> would be a nice feature for people of certain teams and thus vetted to not be a bot most likely ( like ubuntu members or ubuntu-core-developers ) to flag items tooo , although like i said dosnt seem to be a big issue :)
<imbrandon> enjoy the rest of the weekend ! cheers
<hggdh> "You have reached your quota for directly contacting other Launchpad users. You can try again in 23 hours." <- I am sending an email on behalf of the membership Board. Can I get a waiver?
<lifeless> hggdh: no, we have no facility for that.
<hggdh> lifeless: thank you. I will keep on tomorrow, then
<lifeless> imbrandon: http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad - better than a bug for such data hygiene issues
<lifeless> hggdh: (sorry; you may want to look and see if there is a bug about this limitation)
<hggdh> lifeless: in all this time with UBuntu and LP, this is the very first time I needed it. Frankly, I do not see the need for a bug (once in 6 years does not a need make)
#launchpad 2013-05-27
<tsimpson> marko-_-: if it should do, if not you can just follow the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs (which mentions ubuntu-bug too)
<marko-_-> thanks
<wgrant> KombuchaKip: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/PermissionPolicies
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Already seen it. I guess what the translator has to do is join the Launchpad Translators group for the respective language they're trying to translate.
<wgrant> KombuchaKip: That's the usual way to do things
<KombuchaKip> wgrant: Thanks
<dr3mro> Hello , I have an issue with a package in ubuntu and I fix it by configure the source code and make but I wantbto make a package in ppa to friends how I change compile arguments on launchpad?
<dr3mro> Hello , I have an issue with a package in ubuntu and I fix it by configure the source code and make but I wantbto make a package in ppa to friends how I change compile arguments on launchpad?
<KombuchaKip> My translation catalogues have each msgid preceded typically with two comments. The first is the comment that preceded the string in the source. The second is the location in the source. Launchpad translations only displays the second string. Is there any way to display both?
<thopiekar> moin ;) I tried to build the following source package based on this recipe https://code.launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+recipe/kivy-daily but i don't know why it fails :/ the recipe was working before but as I uploaded new packaging files it fails.. I would check the packaging files but the buildlog does not tell me whats wrong with them :/
<thopiekar> hey I was here online before.. are there any news whats wrong with https://code.launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+recipe/kivy-testing and https://code.launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+recipe/kivy-daily ? :/
<geser> thopiekar: no idea, and the channel was pretty quite today (your question from a few hours ago is the last message)
<geser> is there some holiday in some countries?
<thopiekar> dunno.. well, suddenly both recipes stoped working :(
<facundobatista> Hello everybody!
<facundobatista> I have this difference between what LP tells me, and what bzr does
<facundobatista> see the revisions here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/u1sync/trunk
<facundobatista> and the listed by bzr log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5707826/
<facundobatista> both show the same commits
<facundobatista> but LP show them with revnos 1 to 7, and bzr with revnos 0 to 6
<facundobatista> which is the real one??
<facundobatista> thanks!
<beuno> revno 0 sounds very wrong
<beuno> I've never seen bzr spit out revno 0
<beuno> I bet it was done with a tool to split out code
<facundobatista> beuno, probably
<facundobatista> beuno, it's reproducible: if you branch lp:u1sync from scratch, it shows 0 to 6
<beuno> facundobatista, I would say it's a bug in bzr
<lifeless> beuno: facundobatista: its a bad cached last-revision-info
<lifeless> bzr check/reconcile can fix it
<beuno> lifeless, I guess it needs to be run on the remote branch?
<beuno> lifeless, also, hi!
<lifeless> beuno: yes, and also - hi!
<beuno> facundobatista, running that for you
<beuno> found error:Internal check failed: revno does not match len(mainline) 6 != 7
<beuno> reconciling now
<beuno> ah
<beuno> can't
<beuno> dobey, ping?
<lifeless> tada :)
<beuno> or verterok
<beuno> can you run:   bzr reconcile lp:~ubuntuone-control-tower/u1sync/trunk
<verterok> beuno: sure
<verterok> beuno: done
<beuno> lifeless, neat that launchpad doesn't trigger it though. What does it look at differently?
<verterok> facundobatista: looks like it's fixed ^
<beuno> indeed
<facundobatista> beuno, lifeless, verterok, thanks!!!
<beuno> not sure if that propagates locally with a pull or something, I'd guess it wouldn't
<KombuchaKip> Is there any way to host an announcement only mailing list on LP with my project?
#launchpad 2013-05-28
<glavkos> hello
<glavkos> hi
<glavkos> again
<glavkos> I have problems with the referer thing ...
<glavkos> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/1024
<glavkos> this one
<glavkos> can anybody give me a hand of help ?
<glavkos> I tried also the suggested add on
<glavkos> on Firefox
<glavkos> but didn't work ...
<Masklinn> Is there any way to set up rosetta on a branch owned by a public team? ping czajkowski
<czajkowski> Masklinn: not sure let me see
<wgrant> Masklinn: What do you mean be a public team?
<czajkowski> wgrant: morning I just asked jtv next door :)
<Masklinn> wgrant: I mean an open team sorry
<wgrant> Masklinn: Rosetta imports or exports?
<Masklinn> both ideally, but at least exports
<wgrant> Why?
<wgrant> Open teams are not supported in many contexts, because they're usually not what you want :)
<wgrant> If you export to a branch owned by a open team then anyone can come along and erase your translations or replace them with anything at all.
<wgrant> What's your use case?
<Masklinn> our documentation is under an open team so users can easily contribute small fixes without the overhead of having to be accepted into a team
<wgrant> Masklinn: And you can't set an open team as an export branch?
<wgrant> I'd expect that restriction for an import branch, but AFAIK it should work for exports
<Masklinn> export branches require a focus branch, and focus branches can't be set on branches owned by open teams
<wgrant> Import branches require a series branch
<wgrant> Exports shouldn't
<Masklinn> mmm
<Masklinn> wgrant: ah indeed we'd missed that, sorry (though the one-time import doesn't seem to work either without a series branch, so apparently we have to do a manual import correct?)
<wgrant> Masklinn: If you don't have a secure branch, then you'll have to use a tarball import, yes.
<wgrant> We extremely strongly discourage open teams owning branches.
<Masklinn> wgrant ah but this means rosetta won't automatically import pots right?
<wgrant> Correct.
<Masklinn> and who has access to the manual translation upload screen?
<Masklinn> project owners or branch owners?
<wgrant> I believe that is the project owner and possibly driver
<Masklinn> ok
<wgrant> Not branch owners.
<wgrant> A branch owner has control over just that branch.
<Masklinn> ok, thanks
<sld> Does anyone happen to know where I can find some good API use examples?   ...I can connect and list bugs, but can't - for example - find a way to create a bug for a specific project... maybe I am reading the docs wrong, but it looks like it is a several step process... not sure...
<wgrant> sld: If you're using launchpadlib, use lp.bugs.createBug(target=some_project, title='Foo', description='Bar')
<sld> oooo that sounds perfect... thanks
<sld> another tiny quick question?  ...sorry, i sound stupid for asking this, but... what do i need to give the call to login_with, to have everything be a test of some sort so that nothing is affected on the live site?  ..i am thinking the service_root differentiates it?
<wgrant> sld: Right, the service root is what you want
<sld> k, thought so. thx :)
<wgrant> In modern launchpadlib you can say login_with('some app name', 'qastaging') to use qastaging.launchpad.net
<wgrant> Which is running an old DB snapshjot
<wgrant> And gets reset every so often
<wgrant> It's the best place to test.
<sld> k, thx.
<Masklinn> wgrant: if I import a PO file with fuzzy translations, does the import just throw them out?
<wgrant> Masklinn: Yes, Launchpad does not support fuzzy translations.
<Masklinn> wgrant: damn. Since the "needs review" field/checkbox is named "fuzzy", I thought it'd just mark the strings as needing review
<Masklinn> thanks
<gaspa> hi, is it possible to have the past (i.e: expired) members of a team through launchpadlib?
#launchpad 2013-05-29
<KombuchaKip> Now that cia.vc is dead, does anyone want to suggest a replacement for updating my channel topic's Bzr revno?
<thopiekar> hey ;) is it possible that recipe builds are broken? Since last weekend I still get failed builds :(
<dobey> thopiekar: recipe builds work fine for me.
<thopiekar> dobey: well I noticed that I'm also affected as I checked the launchpad builder page :/
<thopiekar> but from the buildlog I still didn't get whats going wrong :(
<thopiekar> It just says that the builder can't decode a character..
<thopiekar> see https://code.launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+recipe/kivy-daily
<mattyw> it appear that tarmac has a timeout of 300 seconds for running verify_commands?? Is this right, if so is it configurable?
<dobey> mattyw: huh?
<geser> thopiekar: it looks like it isn't possible to browse the code for lp:kivy either. Did perhaps upstream add a weirdly named file on which now everything stumbles?
<dobey> geser: surprising it looks like the imports aren't failing though
<thopiekar> geser: well lp:kivy hosts code imported from github..
<thopiekar> is there a chance to get the name of this file?
<mattyw> dobey, I'm very green when it comes to tarmac, but for our project it's suddenly stopped landing stuff, If I modify the verify command in tarmac.conf to run a shorted running test it seems to pass. otherwise it throws an error starting with: Connection Timeout: disconnecting client after 300.0 seconds
<dobey> mattyw: this channel is #launchpad
<mattyw> dobey, I was hoping someone here might be able to help - no idea where else to go
<dobey> mattyw: tarmac is a user of launchpad, not part of launchpad itself. this channel is for help about the launchpad.net instance itself. tarmac channel is #tarmac
<geser> thopiekar: have you tried if you can fetch lp:kivy with bzr? perhaps it helps you to find the problem as the recipe seems to fail at this stage
<dobey> geser: i just branched it, and bzr didn't crash
<geser> ok, then I'm out of ideas how to diagnose this remotely and someone from the LP staff needs to look at it
<dobey> well, it's possible that file was removed in the last import too
<thopiekar> geser: I'm at the moment in the university where bzr does not work.. well, ssh can't verify the connection..
<dobey> though the version string in the recipe itself looks problematic has too many dashes in it
<thopiekar> could someone test it for me maybe?
<dobey> thopiekar: the recipe seems to have built fine locally for me.
<thopiekar> well, thats what I get..
<thopiekar> asked someone else to copy the branch and also no errors
<thopiekar> well got to leave now, will be back in an hour..
<dobey> though maybe it doesn't break on bzr 2.6, but does on 2.4
<dobey> seems the builders are still on hardy :-/
<czajkowski> dobey: aye it doesnt make wgrant happy either
<thopiekar> i'm back ;) any news about my problem? :/
<dobey> the date/time selector dialog thingy for changing the release time when creating a release seems to not work any more. clicking on the little green check icon in the dialog doesn't do anything :(
<dobey> hrmm, and armel builds in PPAs are always failing with "Unrecognized character \xFA at /home/buildd/.sbuildrc line 1." now
<thopiekar> :(
<Laney> Curious PPA problem.
<Laney> Take a look at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/141030320/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.evolution-rss_0.3.93-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz and see the build failure
<Laney> As far as I can tell reproducing locally the build-dep should be satisfied from within the PPA.
<Laney> Looking through that buildlog you can see "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY BFF79C57E3B7B49D" which is the key of this PPA.
<Laney> Pretty sure that should be trusted there.
<Laney> 'sup wit dat?
<dobey> Laney: what ppa?
<Laney> ppa:laney/evolution-3.8
<Laney> dobey: ↑
<Laney> back in a bit
<dobey> Laney: is libevolution installable? (also why doesn't that have a sonum in the package name like every other library package?)
<Laney> yeah turns out to be pebcak I think
<Laney> the GPG warnings were a red herring
<dobey> right
<geser> I think the builders don't check the GPG key at all (they trust the internal archive) and the warning is in every log
<psusi> there seems to be something fubar with the ppa builders... my build shows that it is still building ( started 3 hours ago ), yet looking at the build log shows all kinds of whacky output then says it was terminated: https://launchpad.net/~psusi/+archive/ppa/+build/4619632
<dobey> psusi: the "funky output" looks like tests
<dobey> i don't know what the typical build time of grub2 is though
<psusi> dobey: it doesn't take hours and that doesn't seem to be any sort of output from its build process
<dobey> psusi: have you done a local sbuild from the same .dsc?
<psusi> dobey: doing one now
<dobey> psusi: maybe something created a sub-shell and isn't returning control back to the parent script perhaps? if you think it's taking too long and/or stuck, you should probably cancel the build, and try to debug locally
<psusi> it doesn't seem to be doing the build at all is the thing... output doing a build looks nothing like that at all
<geser> the "official" grub2 build took less than 15 minutes
<geser> and those tests are also in the build log in the "official" build but not that verbose (only the PASS entries are there)
<dobey> psusi: that isn't the entire build log
<dobey> psusi: it's only the last N lines of output
<psusi> sounds about right... and I've just added one quilt patch swapping a strncmp line for a strstr instead.. and yea, I am now seeing something about the PASS: grub_xxxx lines but there was a whole crapload of compiling and such before then and none of that weird f1 $@ and such
<psusi> ohhh
<psusi> is there a way to get the full log?
<dobey> i don't recall if cancelling the build will result in a build log being available, but it seems like you should probably cancel it
<psusi> canceling threw out the build log...
<dobey> retry the build?
<psusi> did that already
<psusi> this was the second time
<dobey> anyway, i haven't noticed anything particularly broken with PPA builds.
#launchpad 2013-05-30
<mlankhorst> launchpad is returning garbage on a query call
<mlankhorst> oh nm it's cached garbage
<ev> A while back lifeless was talking about moving parts of LP's infrastructure into Cassandra. Did that ever happen? I'm working on a wiki page of Canonical's use of Cassandra and it would be good to have data from any experiments you guys undertook.
<czajkowski> ev: I'll have to defer that to wgrant and StevenK bth of which should be sleeping
<ev> lazy bums
<tgm4883> Any reason why a PPA build from last night wouldn't have a build log?  I'm trying to see why it failed https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/fixes-old-building/+build/4624678
<dobey> tgm4883: it should have a build log. looking at the build page, my best guess is that the builder died in the middle or something, and all was lost (as the build page doesn't show which builder took the job, either)
<dobey> tgm4883: i would just retry it, and see what happens
<tgm4883> dobey, will do, thanks
<dobey> though it's going to be a while before it gets built, it looks like
<tgm4883> yea a few hours it seems
#launchpad 2013-05-31
<smoser> hey all...
<smoser> i wonder if anyone can help me.
<smoser> i've been asked by the author of the maildir patches (http://patches.freeiz.com/alpine/info/maildir.html) that are applied to my '+maildir' builds of alpine to take these builds down.
<smoser> i deleted everything from my ppa
<StevenK> smoser: Everything should die, but it will take time
<smoser> but he has found https://launchpad.net/~smoser/+archive/ppa/+build/4600057 . which still has links to binaries.
<smoser> i did this last saturday
<smoser> err.. maybe last friday.
<smoser> StevenK, you're sure they'll eventually be deleted?
<StevenK> smoser: We can't reach in and delete the build records, but yes, I would expect the binaries to die and then be deleted off the librarian automatically.
<smoser> and a week doesn't seem out of expected norm?
<smoser> (not trying to be accusing, legitimately asking if that is expected).
<smoser> I have to head to bed.  Thanks, StevenK
<wgrant> smoser: ~2 weeks is the normal expiry time
<dpm> wgrant, StevenK, what's the procedure to enable arm building to a PPA, is it a matter of pinging you guys? And if so, would it be possible to enable it for this PPA? -> https://launchpad.net/~qreator-hackers/+archive/qreator-experimental
<czajkowski> dpm: see the topic :)
<czajkowski> dpm: is it a canonical only ppa or will it have community folks using the ppa also ?
<dpm> thanks czajkowski. It's not a Canonical-only PPA, it's for a project anyone in the community will be able to use
<czajkowski> ah ok then it's ARMf and I can do that now for you
<czajkowski> dpm: done
<dpm> czajkowski, oh, wow, thanks! I was just in the middle of writing the request :)
<czajkowski> saving emails is the new saving paper for my inbox :)
<czajkowski> but you'll know for future requests
<dpm> indeed, thank you :)
<czajkowski> mpt: are you alive
<czajkowski> I've not seen any bugs in a while now!
<ev> czajkowski: he's on holiday :)
<czajkowski> ahhh that explains it!
<czajkowski> ev: with a passport :o
<ev> he got it back? I hadn't heard that yet.
<czajkowski> I wondered :)
<ev> ah, I don't think so :-/
<ev> he's somewhere in the depths of the UK
<czajkowski> see I notice when he's not around you can tell him my bugs folder was lonley!
<ev> lol
<ev> you don't follow https://twitter.com/mptbugs ?
<czajkowski> OMG NO!
<ev> things I make when I'm very bored
<czajkowski> oh it's like a new toy!
<czajkowski> lifeless: I liked the video soo much I've watched it twice already!
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> whoops, wrong channel
<shadeslayer> but, is it possible to cancel a recipe build?
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/folderview/+recipebuild/471895 needs cancelling
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> could you cancel that please? :)
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: sure you want it done ?
<shadeslayer> yes, I uploaded it manually
<shadeslayer> and the i386 build will start in 4 hours
<czajkowski> done ok
<shadeslayer> thx czajkowski
<shadeslayer> https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/PYTHON-532 < heh'd at that, hopefully, LP doesn't use mongodb anywhere ;)
<soren> shadeslayer: lol
<jbicha> nasl is having persistent problems unpacking its chroot https://launchpadlibrarian.net/141166976/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.libreoffice_1%3A4.0.2-0ubuntu3_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<bdmurray> I wonder if so many people accidently assign bugs to themselves by just double clicking on the "pencil" icon by the assign name.  It seems like "assign me" is right in the same spot on the screen.
<dobey> bdmurray: i think the UI is just confusing enough that they end up clicking on "Unassigned" (or the pencil) and just end up assigning themselves
<bdmurray> maybe there should be some type of confirmation then
<dobey> bdmurray: there's also like 0 space between the name and the edit icon, so if you're wanting to click on the name, and just happen to have the cursor in the exact wrong spot on the right edge of the name, you get the edit dialog instead
<dobey> i'd prefer better permissions support, so that we could just make it so arbitrary persons can't assign bugs, or change status; but i doubt anything related to this issue will get fixed for a very long time, as it's not critical
<dobey> and lp is in maint mode, so only criticals are being fixed right now.
<dobey> (unless someone submits a branch to implement something of course, then maybe that could go in)
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> if a patch were submitted say for the pencil issue I'm sure it could get reviewed
<dobey> i really wouldn't want to just fix it with another dialog to confirm it, though. making the process harder to use for real devleopers is always a pain :)
<lifeless> czajkowski: lol :)
<md_5> can someone grab the email for my account: https://launchpad.net/~md-5
<md_5> Thanks!
<maxb> md_5: grab?
<md_5> hm
<md_5> got it
<md_5> my launchpad email != my openid email
<md_5> how to fix
<maxb> Change your openid emails at https://login.launchpad.net
<maxb> Or change your Launchpad emails
<maxb> Either way
<md_5> thanks
#launchpad 2013-06-01
<nesthib> hello everyone, I'm trying to build a PPA package for lucid which depends on guile-2.0-dev, however I don't know how I should deal with the missing dependency
<nesthib> I tried to add backports to the PPA but it doesn't look like guile-2.0-dev is available
<thopiekar> hey ;)
<thopiekar> StevenK: ping
#launchpad 2013-06-02
<vadi2> Pressing 'download file' on https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mudlet-makers/mudlet/mudlet-main-git/view/head:/src/generic_mapper_script.xml is giving a blank "src" file, is this known?
#launchpad 2014-05-26
<shadeslayer> hi, could someone tell me what's going wrong with this code import https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/kde-baseapps/netrunner-desktop-containment-4.13
<shadeslayer> and ofcourse, bzr-git doesn't work in trusty because dulwich removed stuff
<brainwash> close
<brainwash> woops =S
#launchpad 2014-05-27
<sergio-br2> hey hello
<sergio-br2> i create a ppa, and use a recipe like this: # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version 1.8.0.1231-0ubuntu3
<sergio-br2> but my packages are becoming vbam - 1.8.0.1231-0ubuntu3~ubuntu12.04.1
<sergio-br2> how can i delete this ubuntu12.04.1 entry?
<sergio-br2> i searched web, and there is no info about this
<sergio-br2> seeing 2 times ubuntu in the name of package is annoying me
<sergio-br2> if someones knows why names in package changed from "trusty" to ubuntu14.04.1...
<pmatulis_> if one has an apport report transferred to a non-Ubuntu system is there any way to use it to open a bug with it or does one manually open the bug and include it as attachment?
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: We changed that because it's important that versions be monotonically increasing, and we're getting near the end of the alphabet; the codename of Ubuntu 17.10 will sort earlier than that of Ubuntu 17.04.
<cjwatson> So we needed to fix this far enough in advance that it won't be a problem for future backports.
<sergio-br2> cjwatson, thanks. But for example, i had a problem to update my package, i thougt it will automatically upgrade from [...]~ubuntu14.04.1 to [...]~ubuntu14.04.1
<sergio-br2> *[...]~ubuntu14.04.1 to [...]~ubuntu14.04.2 , sorry
<sergio-br2> before, recipe was # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debupstream}
<cjwatson> I'm pretty rusty on the details of recipes I'm afraid.  I don't use them much.
<cjwatson> I guess this is https://code.launchpad.net/~sergio-br2/+recipe/vbam-fixes ?
<sergio-br2> maybe, there is no option in recipe yet?
<sergio-br2> yeah
<cjwatson> There are a number of variables you can use there; https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes has a list.
<cjwatson> I suspect that simply specifying a static version number, as you're doing, won't work very well, but there are some other options.
<cjwatson> Not actually sure why we bother appending the .1 after the release given that that's just static.
<cjwatson> It was "~trusty1" or similar before.
<cjwatson> (And the "1" there seems similarly pointless.)
<cjwatson> Possibly hard to change now though.
<cjwatson> So I'd suggest you use one of the revno family of substitution variables to make the version fully unique.
<sergio-br2> so, if i use recipe like this: # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debupstream}~0
<sergio-br2> it's hard to get 14.04.1 --> 14.04.2
<cjwatson> You won't be able to get 14.04.2, but you can put something else in your version that makes it distinct.
<sergio-br2> or i need to change upstream number, or i put 0ubuntuXY
<cjwatson> Like {revno} or {revno:somebranch}.
<cjwatson> As I say, see the page I linked to above for details.
<sergio-br2> hum, like my branch in baazar
<cjwatson> {debupstream}~0 is rather unlikely to be anything like unique enough.
<sergio-br2> ok
<cjwatson> Right, you might typically use the revno of the packaging branch or something like that.
<cjwatson> Or you just have one branch so you could just use {revno}.
<cjwatson> It generally doesn't make sense to build the recipe again without one of the branches involved changing.
#launchpad 2014-05-28
<Saviq> mooore spammers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1324071
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324071 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Acne And The Importance Of Skin Care" [Undecided,Invalid]
<cjwatson> Saviq: dealing
<Saviq> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> done
<ki7mt> Is this the right channel to discuss PPA's on Launchpad and such?
<davmor2> ki7mt: ask your question.  Most of the devs are in the Australian/New Zealand timezone so you might not get a response immediately
<cjwatson> Well, not this week they aren't
<davmor2> cjwatson: oh
<davmor2> cjwatson: buy them beer then they deserve it :)
<wgrant> Yeah, we're all in Malta this week.
<ki7mt> davmor2, Ok, understand, I'm working on several applications, though related, separate repo branches.  Is the best practice to create one PPA for each application or set up a team PPA or something?
<dobey> it's up to you how to deal with it. but best practice is to do the thing that best suits how you want your users to get our apps from a PPA
<dobey> doesn't need to be a team PPA unless you need multiple people to upload to it
<dobey> you can have one PPA and just upload the source packages for all the apps to the one ppa?
<cjwatson> it's certainly entirely reasonable to put multiple packages in one PPA, if they'll be used by roughly the same set of people
<cjwatson> you'd use multiple PPAs when they have radically different audiences, require different access control for uploads, and/or have conflicting packages in the different archives
<ki7mt> Ok, they are all very close is use, just different parts of the radio spectrum. Sounds like one PPA, then add the packages to that is a reasonable approach.
<wgrant> Yep
<wgrant> If they're new packages, rather than changes to packages in Ubuntu, users can add your PPA and then just choose which packages to install.
<ki7mt> Thanks for the info. I'm sure I'll be back with more questions when things fall over :-)
<ki7mt> Yes, I'm new to packaging for Debian/Ubuntu .. I have the first package building on sid 32/64 and trust 32/64 with pbuilder, lintian is ok also.
<ki7mt> trusty 32/64 .. ..
<ki7mt> And yes, 3 of the apps are not in Debian or Ubuntu, then two others are but they need to be brought up to date for py3 and numpy 1.8 etc etc.,
<tgm4883> dobey: so... 12.10 was marked as supported again?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal
<cjwatson> see #ubuntu-release
<ki7mt> Hello all, I have a package, not currently in Debian/Ubuntu, that I've create the PPA page, tested builds etc,  and I'm ready to dput, but I'm a bit confused on the version / naming conversion. Program name is WSPR, version is 4.0. How should I name this for uploading to LP
<TheWaterOnFire> Is there any reason I should get a "Missing build dependency" for a package that is part of the PPA I am building in?
<TheWaterOnFire> i.e., building umockdev, need valac (>= 0.16.1); so added vala 0.16.1 to the PPA, but umockdev still won't build.
<maxb> Check the package actually got published before you started the build?
<TheWaterOnFire> It did. And I also restarted the build once afterward, just to be sure.
<maxb> It could be a component issue, if "Use the same components used for each source in the Ubuntu primary archive." is the selected option for that PPA
<TheWaterOnFire> It's set to "Use all Ubuntu components available"
<maxb> You'd better give a link to the PPA and build, then
<TheWaterOnFire> https://launchpad.net/~dwink/+archive/gstreamer/+build/6048534
<maxb> TheWaterOnFire: I see no package called 'valac' in that PPA
<maxb> I see one called 'valac-0.16', but that's hardly the same thing
<TheWaterOnFire> maxb: Aha. That makes some sense. The vala packaging is strange that way. Thanks!
<cjwatson> ki7mt: I would probably use 4.0-0ppa1 or something like that, in order that any future upload to Ubuntu will supersede it
<cjwatson> ki7mt: and convert the program name to lower case
<ki7mt> cjwatson, Thanks, the .org is all lower case, iv'e got the front half sorted out .. wspr-4..0~r4155 .. now I just need to figure out the 0ubuntu1 part, it's not clear on the site how that is assigned I guess it's done with the dput command.
<ki7mt> whoops wspr-4.0~r4155 .. ..
<cjwatson> ki7mt: you don't need that if it isn't in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> And dput does not change version numbers
<ki7mt> Oh, ok, thanks. so i can simply put: wspr-4.0~r4155_source.changes and away it goes?
<cjwatson> don't need that> that is, "-0ubuntu1" indicates specifically a version of a package modified in Ubuntu - something like -0ppa1 would be better probably
<cjwatson> You put the version number in the top line of debian/changelog
<ki7mt> Yes, thats there already
<cjwatson> If the package has a separate upstream existence (that is, there's already a wspr tarball released, or similar) then it should probably be 4.0~r4155-0ppa1 or something like that
<ki7mt> wspr (4.0~r4155) UNRELEASED; urgency=lo
<ki7mt> low
<cjwatson> 4.0~r4155 with no -<something> indicates that the package in question *only* exists as a package - this is usually only appropriate if you're working on something quite core to the distribution itself, so for example dpkg doesn't have a -<revision> part
<ki7mt> Ok, so I need to change the tarball name and changelog to add-<somthing> as well.
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> just the changelog
<cjwatson> So I would usually do "wspr (4.0~r4155-0ppa1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low" (and of course set "UNRELEASED" to the actual target release (using dch -r) before actually uploading)
<cjwatson> if I made a change to the packaging that would become 4.0~r4155-0ppa2
<cjwatson> if I took a new upstream snapshot that would become 4.0~r4156-0ppa1 (or whatever)
<cjwatson> if upstream made a proper release then that would become 4.0-0ppa1
<cjwatson> something like that
<cjwatson> as I say, assuming that WSPR is a thing that has an upstream maintainer
<ki7mt> That what this is, a snapshot, as we're in the process of getting tar's generated on releases, jsut not there yet.
<cjwatson> sure, I get that
<ki7mt> Im part of that upstream helper croud :-)
<cjwatson> if it exists in some manner other than a package, though, which it sounds like it does, you should have a -<revision>, e.g. 4.0~r4155-0ppa1
<cjwatson> even if you are part of the upstream maintenance crew
<cjwatson> otherwise there will sooner or later be some confusion between the version numbers you release in your packages and the upstream versions
<ki7mt> It does, but it's in Windows, a few of us are converting things to *Nix thus the 4.0, that's the actual release version.
<cjwatson> sure, I don't need to know :)
<cjwatson> anyway, running out of battery and need sleep, night
<ki7mt> Ok, thanks.
<santa> hello
<santa> I have started recently trying to get some changes in the kubuntu kde framworks 5 packaging, so I made some personal bzr branches with my changes
<santa> however, I don't see the "merge request" button in the web interface, why is that?
<santa> for instance http://derp.co.uk/73999
<dobey> santa: +junk branches are not part of a project or distribution. you need to push your branch to a location under a project or distribution, to propose it.
<santa> dobey: thanks. well the idea would be able to merge them here https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging how do you suggest me to proceed? the person willing to review my changes told me it would be better - and I agree - if I could use the "merge request" thing (in order to avoid poking on irc)
<dobey> push them to lp:~yourusername/kubuntu-packaging/whatever-you-want-to-name-the-branch
<dobey> like lp:~foo/kubuntu-packaging/fix-readme or whatever
<santa> ok, I'm not sure if I will have permissions to do that. I guess I don't so I will discuss it with the kubuntu guys tomorrow
<santa> thank you for the help
<dobey> yes you do
<dobey> anyone can push any branch under a project like that
<santa> oh
<santa> let me check
<dobey> the part that deterines the owner of the branch is your username
<dobey> anyway, i have to go
<santa> ah, ok
<santa> see you
#launchpad 2014-05-29
<mark06> can anyone help?
<lifeless> you might need to ask a question first :)
<guest0> [WARN 11:02:51.736874] [Preferences:184] '/usr/share/plank/themes/Default/dock.theme' is read-only! [WARN 11:02:51.812912] Unable to get org.ayatana.bamf matcher: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.ayatana.bamf: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process org.ayatana.bamf exited with status 127 Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<guest0> i got this error when trying to run plank from terminal
<guest0> can anybody help ?
<guest0> distro is arch linux , with MATE desktop environment
<mark06> anyone please delete this incorrect translation? https://translations.launchpad.net/pidgin++/trunk/+pots/pidgin/ab/+translate
<mark06> I didn't notice and imported ms and my into it, just fixed ms and my to correct language, they were imported again but this strange language still remains
<mark06> no one will answer this :(
<ki7mt> Hello, I finally got my packae uploaded to LP, but when added the ppa to my repo, I'm getting this message,  how can I get my email address in there: Bug Reports:    <email address hidden>
<cjohnston> ki7mt: I don't understand
<ki7mt> When I addL sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ki7mt/wspr  .. there's a message stating the email address is hidden.
<ki7mt> I had a line in the description stating the email address, but that's what came back.
<wgrant> ki7mt: Launchpad won't show anything that looks like an email address to users, just in case. I'd link to https://launchpad.net/~ki7mt instead.
<wgrant> Er
<wgrant> Won't show email addresses to *anonymous* users
<ki7mt> I see, that's makes sense I suppose as there's an options to hide/unhide email addresses to LP users.
<wgrant> Right, but even if that option is set we still don't show them to users who aren't logged in.
<ki7mt> Ok, got it, so I'll just add the link, seems easy enough.
<mark06> anyone please delete this incorrect translation? https://translations.launchpad.net/pidgin++/trunk/+pots/pidgin/ab/+translate
<ki7mt> Hello, question, I meesed up my changelog entry on an initial posting to a PPA, it was accepted and built ok but the header is wrong as the package is not in Trusty, how do go about fixing that?
<ki7mt> In other words, this is wrong: wspr (4.0.r4155-1~trusty) trusty; urgency=low
<ki7mt> And thus, so is the package in my PPA
<cjwatson> ki7mt: Upload it to a different release then?
<ki7mt> So I could just do somethign like: wspr (4.0.r4155-2~trusty) unreleased; urgency=low  and that would be ok ? the package name really isn't a worry, I just don't want to break the rules on distribution declarations.
<cjwatson> ki7mt: "wspr (4.0~r4155-2~saucy) saucy; urgency=low" say
<cjwatson> ki7mt: note that "4.0.r4155" at the start of your version is *greater* than 4.0, so you do want the ~ there
<cjwatson> ki7mt: wait, is your objection that the package is not in Ubuntu trusty, as in not in the mainline Ubuntu archive?
<ki7mt> Yes, I thought that was wrong or would cause issues
<cjwatson> ki7mt: no, it's fine, just leave it as is
<ki7mt> Oh, cool. I thought it would cause issues.
<cjwatson> not at all, it's quite standard
<ki7mt> So going forward, If I need to make changes to the package, but not controls, say r4170 fixed stuff, can I just do (4.0.r4170-1~trusty)
<ki7mt> I need read up on the use of the ~ and what it means when places in different spots in the line.
<cjwatson> ~ means "just less than", so 4.0~r4155 is just less than 4.0 and indicates revision r4155
<cjwatson> And yes, you can just add a new changelog block at the top with a higher version number
<ki7mt> Ok, I wont be needing that then, unless there's something strange going on. I probably should not have used ~trusty in this case.
<ki7mt> I'll fix that one on the next release.
<ki7mt> I gotta say, this ha been an interesting few days getting a package to build, keeping lintian happy, and not get rejected from LP
<mark06> anyone please delete this incorrect translation? https://translations.launchpad.net/pidgin++/trunk/+pots/pidgin/ab/+translate
<cjohnston> 6
<hjd> Hi, on the merge proposal page, the following header is displayed "Some parts of this page are in beta: Inline diff comments (read more)". However, the "read more" link points to http://blog.launchpad.net/general/diff-comments which only gives me a 404. Presumably this is an already-written post which need to be published/made visible?
<cjohnston> hjd: we are working on the post
<hjd> ok :)
<mark06> why no one helps me
<cjohnston> mark06: talk to the translations team
<mark06> where are them?
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations
<mark06> ok
<eLBati> BETA!Some parts of this page are in beta: Inline diff comments (read more)
<eLBati> buh
<eLBati> but
<eLBati> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/diff-comments
<dobey> cjohnston, wgrant: ^^ that's for you
<cjohnston> we are aware
<eLBati> ;-)
<rbasak> May I have my PPAs armhf-enabled, please?
<rbasak> ATM I'm copying packages in from a team armhf-enabled PPA I have access to, and it'd be nice not to have to do this.
<mapreri> rbasak: you should send a question to launchpad itself project (https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion)
<rbasak> mapreri: OK will do, thanks.
#launchpad 2014-05-30
<stain> Any idea why our *.war downloads at launchpad.net suddenly got the Content-Type: text/plain ?   It really kills the browsers.. https://launchpad.net/taverna-server/2.5.x/2.5.4
<stain> I tried uploading it again, as "Installer" type - https://launchpad.net/taverna-server/test15/test15 - still comes down as text/plain
<stain> (correct md5 though.. but that does not help when Firefox blows up :) )
<stain> posted it at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/249532
<igalic> Hello happy people o/~
<igalic> I'm trying to upload my first package to a ppa, https://launchpad.net/~apache-helpdesk/+archive/httpd-ppa and I seem to have sent it to.. I have no idea where it went to.
<igalic> but it's not showing up, and now that I believe I have my dput.cf correct, it's telling me that the package is already uploaded.
<stokachu> is it possible to import a particular branch via git import in launchpad?
<stokachu> or a way to take a master import and create launchpad branches that mirror a git branch?
<stokachu> end goal is to build a set of packages from a stable git branch via ppa
<dobey> stokachu: append ,branch=name to the url
<stokachu> dobey, lemme try that now
<stokachu> sorry got side tracked, trying now
<stokachu> dobey, hmm gave me an oops: OOPS-da8e35fc0366a340764d1fa3fd8cb715
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-da8e35fc0366a340764d1fa3fd8cb715
<stokachu> ah maybe its the owner i set
<stokachu> dobey, cool it didnt complain so ill wait and see if the import happens
<stokachu> thanks
#launchpad 2014-05-31
<cjwatson> igalic: Here's the logged problem: 2014-05-30 19:05:14 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20140530-190459-028741/~apache-helpdesk/httpd-ppa/ubuntu/apache2_2.4.9-2_source.changes': Signing key 87167A9F989BABD5100F4008F26655D629981641 not registered in launchpad.
<igalic> cjwatson: ack, thank you!
<igalic> cjwatson: so I can try again, hopefully with a more working dput.cf this time around
<igalic> (I'll just wait for a response before continuing ;)
<tsimpson> fyi Bug #1325192 is spam -> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/249568
<ubot5> bug 1325192 in parley (Ubuntu) "Can You Turn Blogging Into A Organization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325192
<igalic> cjwatson: any way to delete those again?
<maxb> If you're talking about an upload not signed with a key known to Launchpad, there's nothing to delete, as the upload fails and is discarded
<igalic> maxb: I've now added my gpg key, but when I try to upload, this happens: https://gist.github.com/igalic/cde1830ef952cb6ab26e
<maxb> Use dput -f, or delete the <name>.upload marker file
<igalic> https://gist.github.com/igalic/0bb3a19a005c2c3cf8ce
<igalic> so.. nothing there yet :|
<pgavin`> hello
<pgavin`> one of my ppa packages isn't showing up even though the upload was successful
<pgavin`> any ideas?
<pgavin`> funny thing is, this package is almost identical to a previous one, I only tweaked the dependencies and version number
<pgavin`> btw, I never got a reject email, and it's been at least an hour
<pgavin`> ok, nevermind.  It seems if you use dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa, it gets silently rejected if the original sources are the same
#launchpad 2014-06-01
<Saviq> spammers again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1324898
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324898 in Ubuntu " Slimming Pills For Healthy Weight Loss" [Undecided,Invalid]
<igalic> so, making every mistake possible, I've now deleted my packages. However, they are still showing up here, http://ppa.launchpad.net/apache-helpdesk/httpd-ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/ despite the ppa saying it's empty
<tsimpson> as I understand it the actual files are deleted by a scheduled job on the server, so they don't get deleted right away
<igalic> ACK.
<cjwatson> igalic: It's not about your dput.cf, it's about how you signed it (e.g. with debsign).
<cjwatson> igalic: You can't reuse the version number of a package once you've used it, even if it does get deleted.  Use a new version.
<cjwatson> tsimpson: don't need to report spam both on answers/launchpad and here :)
<cjwatson> one or the other is fine
<cjwatson> (handled)
<cjwatson> Saviq: suspended, bug hidden
<mark06> any help please? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/249542
#launchpad 2015-05-25
<soren> All of a sudden, I'm being asked for an authentication code when logging in through login.launchpad.net. I *did* have 2fa enabled a long time ago, but I think I disabled it, because my key got out-of-sync all the time.
<wgrant> soren: You're still in https://launchpad.net/~sso-2f-testers
<wgrant> So are you sure you actually disabled it?
<soren> No. But I know for sure that I've logged in numerous times over the last many months without being asked for it.
<soren> I used Launchpad's OpenID thing to log into our wiki just two days ago.
<soren> Hm... I see my yubikey is registered as an auth device.
<soren> I guess there's an off chance that it'll work. Let me see if I can find it.
<wgrant> soren: Certain consumers will force 2FA if you have a device configured.
<wgrant> Launchpad is one of them.
<wgrant> (there's also a per-user flag to force 2FA for even consumers that don't request it)
<soren> I've logged into Launchpad too without it. I haven't used 2fa for... gosh, I don't know. It's been quite a while.
<wgrant> Are you sure? Launchpad sessions are very long-lived.
<soren> Darn. My yubikey didn't do the trick.
<soren> Yeah, I got a new laptop recently.
<soren> And I'm 100% sure I didn't need 2fa to log in on that.
<soren> s/on/from/
<wgrant> Perhaps the 2FA flag was disabled for launchpad.net at the time.
<wgrant> Do you have recovery codes?
<soren> Oh! I think I got the yubikey working. Long-press rather than short-press.
<soren> No, no recovery codes.
 * soren <- idiot
<soren> Yes, I'm in.
<soren> Ok, false alarm, I suppose.
<wgrant> Now print some recovery codes :)
#launchpad 2015-05-26
<tlonim> I am having issues with launchpad website auth, is there anyone managing that available here. I have emailed isd-support@canonical but I haven't received any reply yet.
<wgrant> tlonim: Launchpad admins can't help directly with Ubuntu One account problems, unfortunately. But what's the issue?
<tlonim> wgrant: issue with 2fa.. It says I need to contact on #isd channel but doens't mention the network
<tlonim> where can I contact for this
<wgrant> tlonim: Ah, that message is out of date, as #isd is on the internal Canonical network. Emailing that support address as you did is the correct thing to do.
<wgrant> Have you tried your recovery codes?
<tlonim> I am not sure I got any recovery codes... I setup the 2fa like 8 months ago, it ddn't ask me for code till now
<wgrant> Ah, that's going to be a problem, if you have no valid 2FA codes at all.
<wgrant> It's obviously quite awkward to recover accounts in that situation, as the account owner has clearly asked for more verification.
<wgrant> You'll need to wait for a reply to your email.'
<tlonim> ok
<tlonim> also the type of 2FA launchpad has is something different from others.. only few like google authenticator . work. Authy etc. dont
<wgrant> tlonim: Ubuntu One (which Launchpad uses for authentication) uses HOTP, which is supported by many 2FA devices (including physical ones, eg. YubiKeys). Authy only supports the time-based variant, TOTP.
<tlonim> wgrant: right
<tlonim> HOTP it is
<tlonim> wgrant: isn't there any channel for ubuntu one website auth/login issues
<wgrant> tlonim: I think they do it all via email. I can see you submitted the ticket less than 24 hours ago, so I'd give it a bit longer.
<tlonim> wgrant: ah,  thanks for checking
<tlonim> the problem with google authenticator is that it is not easy to keep it across devices. the device where I had HOTP of launchpad was wiped out due to hardware issues
<tlonim> with authy etc. I can maintain it across devices
<wgrant> A cloud-based 2FA tool seems like a disaster waiting to happen, defeating the purpose of 2FA, TBH.
<tlonim> well..they don't store the secrets
<tlonim> it is encrypted by a passphrase
<tlonim> if you lose that,then you can't recover
<tlonim> (client side encrypted)
<wgrant> Right, but the first factor is already a static password.
<wgrant> If the second factor is also a static password...
<dobey> tlonim, wgrant: i think there is #canonical-is or something on freenode for getting help with the u1 account issues
<mapreri> dobey: that's #canonical-sysadmin
<dobey> oh right, yeah, that
<tlonim> I see #canonical-isd
<tlonim> does #canonical-sysadmin manage these?
 * cjwatson retries all the dependency-wait builds potentially affected by a bug in launchpad-buildd 127
<cjwatson> (and probably a few more, but it's relatively harmless to try these again)
<cjwatson> tlonim: #canonical-isd only has one actual Canonical sysadmin type in it that I can see, and I don't believe he does anything related to this.  Try #canonical-sysadmin.
<brendand> just made a total hash of my projects trunk, can anyone help undo it?
<cjwatson> brendand: In a bzr kind of way?
<brendand> cjwatson, quelle bzr
<cjwatson> (otherwise known as: please give more details)
<brendand> cjwatson, actually maybe i'm just panicking. i accidentally pushed an unmerged branch over it and then in my panic trying to fix it, did bzr uncommit and bzr push --overwrite
<brendand> cjwatson, and it's lp:ubuntu-system-tests
<cjwatson> Well, it's all still there in your local repository
<cjwatson> You should be able to find the old tip revision ID with "bzr heads --all" or similar
<cjwatson> Then "bzr pull -rrevid:REVISION-ID ." once you find the correct revision ID, check all looks sensible, "bzr push --overwrite"
<brendand> cjwatson, is bzr heads a plugin?
<cjwatson> It's in bzrtools
<cjwatson> You can use "bzr log -rrevid:REVISION-ID" to look at a given revision by ID
<cjwatson> Or even just leaving out the revid: will typically be fine
<brendand> cjwatson, that doesn't undo the overwrite though?
<cjwatson> brendand: The pull will undo it locally once you find the right revision ID, and then "bzr push --overwrite" will force the remote tip to be the same as your local tip.
<cjwatson> 17:23 <cjwatson> Then "bzr pull -rrevid:REVISION-ID ." once you find the correct revision ID, check all looks sensible, "bzr push --overwrite"
<brendand> cjwatson, bzr heads --all only shows one revision, does that sound right?
<cjwatson> brendand: Try "bzr heads --dead-only"
<brendand> cjwatson, that actually shows nothing
<brendand> cjwatson, although i think i already pulled the one revision that heads --all showed
<cjwatson> brendand: Well, I'm pretty sure it's still in there somewhere.  Maybe there's still the odd bzr expert around in #bzr who could help you dig it out?
<Laney> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-terminal/ubuntu/
<Laney> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'TypeError', "_makeBranchTransport() got an unexpected keyword argument 'private'")
<Laney> what does this mean?
<Laney> oh how timely, I loaded the bug list and saw https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1458948 at the top
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1458948 in Launchpad itself "bzr smart server operations fail with TypeError" [Undecided,New]
<robru> Laney: oh I'm getting the same thing on every branch I try
<Laney> One Of Those Things
<Laney> I'm sure it'll get fixed soon
<lazyPower> Are there any known outages occurring with launchpad at the moment?
<lazyPower> i'm attempting to branch charm-helpers - a public project - and getting a typeerror on makebranchtransport thinking its private
<lazyPower> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'TypeError', "_makeBranchTransport() got an unexpected keyword argument 'private'")
<jose> same error reported by Laney a while ago
<lazyPower> ok, so long as its known :)
<Laney> expect this to be reported every two minutes until it's fixed :)
<jose> cjwatson, wgrant: ^^
<Laney> they know
<Laney> have been pinged 9999 times now
<Laney> works now
<robru> Laney: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/5010/console just saw it fail in the train
<robru> Laney: nm, worked on retry
<cjwatson> vila: you should probably check for "ps x | grep ssh" etc.
<vila> cjwatson: laptop solved, I have a weird issue lately around losing my DNS until I restart openvpn@sesame... On the desktop, juju has some ssh sessions in fly, can't touch them for now
<cjwatson> It's hopefully just something auto-sharing with those
<bdmurray> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#archives What is an Archive reference string?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: It should be properly documented and AFAIK isn't, but https://git.launchpad.net/launchpad/tree/lib/lp/soyuz/model/archive.py#n2253
<cjwatson> (Not that we're on git officially yet, but it's so much faster for this ...)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: got it, thanks
<KDDA> hi folks, does anyone know why LP keeps asking me to log in over and over when trying to add a PGP key?
<blr> KDDA: hmm that sounds odd, wgrant is that something you've seen before?
<wgrant> KDDA: It shouldn't ask you over and over, but it should ask you if you haven't logged in in the last five minutes.
<KDDA> it asks me over and over
<wgrant> What exactly are the steps you perform, how long do they take, and when does the unexpected behaviour occur?
<KDDA> and my password is long, so if I use Lastpass it redirects me and accuses me of being a bot
<KDDA> Bad Request - Bad bot, go away! Request aborted.
<wgrant> So it sounds like it's not asking over and over, but it's not letting you authenticate at all.
<wgrant> Is that the case?
<wgrant> Repeatedly asking != displaying an error
<blr> incidentally, if you are a bot KDDA, you've passed the turing test!
<KDDA> when I enter the information manually, it appears to log in
<KDDA> but when I click on add key, I go back into the same loop
<wgrant> KDDA: Does it automatically redirect you to the form once you log in?
<KDDA> no, goes back to my account
<wgrant> Have you tried a fresh browser session?
<KDDA> it asks me do I want to share my name and email with Launchpad
<KDDA> I click yes
<KDDA> yes, I have been trying this for over a week now
<KDDA> different session
<wgrant> What happens when you click yes?
<KDDA> I go to my account page
<wgrant> What's the exact URL?
<KDDA> for which part of the loop?
<ali1234> i used to have that problem when trying to log in to stack exchange with launchpad openid
<ali1234> i cleared my browser cookies and that fixed it
<wgrant> KDDA: The URL you land on after you click yes.
<KDDA> ah, you're a star ali1234
<blr> ali1234: that's what I would have thought, weird that it persists in a new/incognito session.
<ali1234> ah, i didn't see anything about any incognito session
<KDDA> thats better, my key is pending validation
<KDDA> thanks ali1234
<ali1234> firefox?
<KDDA> yes
<ali1234> same. and i had the same profile since like 2006
<KDDA> cleared all cookies, and relogged
<ali1234> a lot of stuff started breaking. i couldn't comment on youtube (no, not because of G+ either)
<KDDA> yeah, Ive have my ubuntu one account for a while
<KDDA> only setting up LP now
<ali1234> i mean... firefox profile
<ali1234> it's one of the few things i keep when reinstalling
<blr> glad it is working for you now KDDA, thanks ali1234.
#launchpad 2015-05-27
<mapreri> cjwatson: is #1244868 going to be also available to people? e.g. allow person to enable/disable architecture (say, i'm not interested in i386 builds, then i can save you resources and space)
<wgrant> mapreri: Yes, it will be.
<wgrant> Not right now, but in the coming weeks.
<mapreri> ack, thanks
<wgrant> (if all goes well it'll probably be next week, but we're rolling out a suite of improvements so I don't want to be too optimistic :))
<sergio-br2> what's the maximum size of a PPA?
#launchpad 2015-05-28
<wgrant> sergio-br2: The default quota is 2GiB, and it can be increased where the space usage is reasonable.
<sergio-br2> hum, is there any limit?
<sergio-br2> *are
<mwhudson> when i build a package in my ppa, do you need to wait for publication before you can build something else that build-deps on it?
<wgrant> mwhudson: Yes.
<StevenK> But the PPA publisher is faster and runs more often than the main archive publisher
<wgrant> sergio-br2: There is no specific limit. It is judged on a case-by-case basis.
<wgrant> StevenK: That's actually not true any more.
<StevenK> Awww
<wgrant> They are often around the same frequency nowadays.
<StevenK> It was when I left. :-)
<mwhudson> is that just because there are so many ppas now?
<wgrant> The per-archive stuff has been optimised, so the primary archive publisher is much faster, but there are a lot of PPAs considered in every run.
<mwhudson> i guess i really really should use pbuilder more to make sure my build deps are right :-)
<wgrant> sbuild, but yes.
<mwhudson> wee
<mwhudson> well
<mwhudson> "something local"
<sergio-br2> "It is judged on a case-by-case basis." oh, so maybe a PPA using 5 GB can be cut off?
<wgrant> sergio-br2: A PPA can't use 5GiB without being previously approved to do so.
<wgrant> We approve quota increases on a case-by-case basis, judging whether the PPA is making good use of our resources.
<sergio-br2> humm
<sergio-br2> good use == many downloads?
<wgrant> That's one major criterion, yes.
<sergio-br2> my libretro ppa has 2.8
<sergio-br2> those mame cores occupies lot of space
<sergio-br2> wgrant, how can I see how many downloads a ppa had?
<wgrant> sergio-br2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/296197/how-to-find-out-the-package-download-count-from-a-ppa
<sergio-br2> that python script right?
<wgrant> Yes.
<sergio-br2> nice, it's working
<sergio-br2> meh, nobody downloading dolphin-emu-master, and it's since february
<sergio-br2> is it possible to ask i386 & amd64 together in this script?
<wgrant> Not directly.
<sergio-br2> wgrant, that python script shows what? per month?
<wgrant> sergio-br2: It shows the total number of downloads for each currently published version.
<sergio-br2> :o
<sergio-br2> each counts twice if I download from the same IP ?
<wgrant> Yes.
<sergio-br2> nobody uses my ppas :(
<sergio-br2> heh
<sergio-br2> only libretro and ppsspp
<DalekSec> So, can one delete a git repo? :P
<blr> DalekSec: why would you want to do something so rash? :) (that's coming)
<DalekSec> Ah, good to know.  And, because some idiot pushed it to the wrong place (yes, this idiot is talking now...)
<wgrant> DalekSec: You can move/rename a git repo using the API
<wgrant> Deletion is very close.
<mwhudson> how long do you have to wait for a depwait build to be retried in a ppa?
<wgrant> mwhudson: Up to two hours after the dependencies are satisfiable.
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> thanks
<wgrant> mwhudson: But you can always retry it manually.
<mwhudson> yeah, that's what i did
<mwhudson> was just curious
<mwhudson> heh is it possible to disable 386 builds for a ppa? :)
<wgrant> mwhudson: http://lpqateam.canonical.com/qa-reports/deployment-stable.html
<wgrant> So call again in 2-3 hours.
<mwhudson> hah, timing
<wgrant> mwhudson: Which PPA did you want x86 disabled on?
<metallic> Hello, I wanted to translate the program "SoundConverter" to Catalan and Spanish since I realized the translation is not complete. The odd thing comes here, at Launchpad it says they do are complete...
<metallic> How comes that?
<metallic> Maybe the packaged version in the repositories is not updated?
<wgrant> metallic: SoundConverter is in universe, so it doesn't go through normal translation mechanisms -- translations are just taken from the upstream project.
<wgrant> If there are new translations in Launchpad that upstream should include, you should talk to the upstream maintainer.
<cjwatson> DalekSec,wgrant: um, deletion should be there already.  There's a "Delete repository" link in the top right of the code page for the repository.
<cjwatson> That rolled out yesterday.
<wgrant> Yeah, I realised that when I requested today's deployment!
<blr> ah nice cjwatson
<cjwatson> (also .lp_delete() or so on the API)
<cjwatson> right, time to go :)
<Odd_Bloke> https://launchpad.net/~cloud-images-release-managers/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/docker-ubuntu-core/+build/28138 isn't getting built; any ideas why?
<Odd_Bloke> Builds for all the other architectures are fine.
<Odd_Bloke> But the last ppc64el one also got stuck in limbo for a few days.
<metallic> wgrant: sorry, I was out. So are you telling me to pick up the translations from the project's site?
<metallic> That's not possible since the project's homepage redirects to launchpad
<metallic> :/
<wgrant> Oh, I didn't realise they'd moved to Launchpad.
<wgrant> I used to maintain soundconverter in Ubuntu and Debian many years ago, and it wasn't on LP back then.
<wgrant> metallic: Ubuntu's package just uses the translations that were included in the upstream release.
<metallic> wgrant: forgive my ignorance but... By "upstream" what do you mean?
<wgrant> metallic: Ah, it's common distribution terminology. "Upstream" means the soundconverter project itself.
<clivejo> metallic: this might help - https://help.launchpad.net/Translations
<wgrant> The code then flows "downstream" to Debian, and from there further downstream to Ubuntu.
<wgrant> So Ubuntu 15.04 has SoundConverter 2.1.5, and whichever translations that release included.
<metallic> mmm... Ok, I get it now
<wgrant> The translations will only be updated when the package is updated to eg. SoundConverter 2.2
<metallic> wgrant: Therefore it is a matter of the package in the repository?
<clivejo> metallic: have you a LP account?
<metallic> yes :)
<clivejo> have you set your prefered language?
<metallic> yes
<clivejo> try this page
<clivejo> https://translations.launchpad.net/soundconverter/trunk/+translations
<metallic> clivejo: I think you missed part of the conversation :/
<wgrant> The Catalan and Spanish translations are complete in Launchpad.
<wgrant> Two things need to happen for Ubuntu users to see the complete translations:
<metallic> exactly, they are complete in Launchpad but the program shows incomplete translations
<wgrant>  1) kassoulet (the SoundConverter developer) needs to incorporate them into a SoundConverter release.
<wgrant>  2) The Debian maintainer or an Ubuntu developer needs to incorporate that SoundConverter release into a package.
<wgrant> If you're running Ubuntu 15.04, #2 hasn't happened yet. #1 may have.
<metallic> 2) is what I was talking about :)
<metallic> 1) may be harder since a release depends on many other factors of the software, but yes I was thinking of a package issue
<wgrant> It is also possible for the package maintainer to directly incorporate the new translations, but that's unlikely with an active upstream project.
<metallic> wgrant: the latest version is 2.1.5 and the version I have in the repositories of Trisquel is 2.0.4
<metallic> that figures
<wgrant> Ah, so you'll want to talk to the Trisquel package maintainers in that case.
<metallic> Trisquel repositories are supposed to be made up of ubuntu's without non-free
<metallic> software
<wgrant> Right, as I recall the latest Trisquel release is based on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<wgrant> Which matches https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/soundconverter
<metallic> yes
<wgrant> 14.04 == trusty, which has 2.0.4
<metallic> So I should talk to someone of Trisquel and package the latest version?
<wgrant> Right.
<metallic> Ok ok... Everything is clearer now, thank you very much wgrant for the kind explanation :)
<metallic> I am a very new contributor, I don't even dare to contribute with code yet
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Any idea about the stuckness of https://launchpad.net/~cloud-images-release-managers/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/docker-ubuntu-core/+build/28138 ?
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: That LiveFS isn't configured to use non-virtual builders. So it's trying to build on a ppc64el OpenStack instance, which doesn't exist.
<Odd_Bloke> Aha, that explains it.
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: I've fixed the configuration and cancelled the build. Request a new one and it should work.
<wgrant> (and the armhf and arm64 ones should stop failing)
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Success.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Thanks! :)
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: ubuntu/wily/docker-ubuntu-core is a separate livefs from (the notional) ubuntu/xylophone/docker-ubuntu-core, right?  Or, put another way, will we need to get an admin to modify that every time we open a new series?
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Yes, but that hopefully won't be an issue again -- we expect to have powerpc, ppc64el, armhf and arm64 virtualised builds before xenophobic.
<ricotz> hi, is there some scheduled "cleaning" or is there something wrong? https://launchpad.net/builders
<psivaa> i'm seeing some issues in viewing MP's, able to browse the code though
<rpadovani> me too, it says 'Technically, the load balancer took too long to connect to an application server.'
<rpadovani> np on all other pages of code.launchpad.net
<vila> same here on code.launchpad.net
<vila> 504 Gateway Time-out just popped up (instead of the "Uh oh !" page
<rpadovani> cjwatson, wgrant are you aware of that? ^^
<roadmr> merge request pages are timing/erroring out for me :( example: https://code.launchpad.net/~roadmr/checkbox/image-info-parsers/+merge/260068 everything else in launchpad seems OK (bugs, projects, etc)
<vila> the issue is inside the data center, lp suffers but is not the cause (AIUI)
<roadmr> vila: oh thanks! I'll wait then, I guess
<stub> Infrastructure Launchpad depends on is down. Some things will work, but I expect most components of Launchpad to be failing right about now.
* stub changed the topic of #launchpad to: Critical components of Launchpad are down. Admins investigating | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mpt> A cheer for whoever changed “CANONICAL GROUP LTD” to “Canonical Group Ltd” in Launchpad’s EV certificate. Details. :-)
<jpds> What, no . after Ltd?
 * pmjdebruijn guesses the caps thing
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: File server issues; package uploads, old merge proposals, old file downloads currently unavailable | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jderose> is there currently an outage with the ppa build service, or are things just really slow today? :)
<wgrant> jderose: /topic
<jderose> wgrant: ah, oops... read the topic, didn't digest it i guess. thanks!
<aarow> Hi, folks on my project (https://launchpad.net/mahara) are getting "404 Resource not found" when trying to download our release files
<aarow> for example https://launchpadlibrarian.net/187796035/mahara-1.10.0.zip
<aarow> it seems to be semi-intermittent. One team member reported being able to download a release that gave me a 404 seconds earlier.
<wgrant> aarow: Yes, see /topic. Our file serving infrastructure has run into a bit of trouble, and older files aren't currently accessible.
<wgrant> Except if you happen to access then in the same browser as someone who accessed them recently, and manage to hit a cached version.
<wgrant> We hope to have it all back in a few hours.
<aarow> ah, cheers wgrant. I guess I skimmed the topic too quickly. I thought it meant this was the place to talk about file server issues. ;)
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Ongoing file server issues: package uploads, old merge proposals, old file downloads currently unavailable; back in a few hours | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<xnox> wgrant: i have a car these days, but i'm not driving to be remote hands again =)))))
<wgrant> xnox: Heh, it's all back now, fortunately.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<xnox> wgrant: ;-) cool, just catching up on the jokes. and librarian lives on ;-)
#launchpad 2015-05-29
<sergio-br2> I'm having problem with dput, where can I ask for help?
<sergio-br2> trying to upload stuff to debian mentors
<wgrant> sergio-br2: You should ask in a channel that deals with Debian Mentors.
<sergio-br2> but I think it's dput fault
<sergio-br2> socket.gaierror: [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<wgrant> That's an issue with your Internet connection or your dput configuration.
<wgrant> Nothing to do with LP.
<sergio-br2> hum, thanks
<DalekSec> It can't have anything to do with LP anyway, due to uploading to Mentors(.debian.net)
#launchpad 2015-05-30
<novedstudio> j
<sergio-br2> packages are taking long time to build
<sergio-br2> many people building at the same time?
#launchpad 2016-05-30
<free> wgrant: hey there, would you be available to review this fix https://code.launchpad.net/~free.ekanayaka/rabbitfixture/fix-buildout-and-unittests/+merge/296003 ? or is there somebody else I should better ping?
<Facu> hello!
<Facu> is there a way to know if a "team" is used anywhere? I have this one that is certainly too old, most probably not used anymore, and I just want to know if I can delete it... https://launchpad.net/~scope-reviewers
<Facu> thanks!
<Pwnna> for launchpad, if i downloaded a file and check the signature, but can't find the person on launchpad, what do i do/
<Pwnna> specifically this project
<Pwnna> https://launchpad.net/duplicity/+download
<Pwnna> gpg: Signature made Tue Apr 19 11:39:15 2016 GMT using RSA key ID 96A9EA9C
<Pwnna> gpg: Good signature from "Duplicity Test (no password) <duplicity@loafman.com>"
<Pwnna> searchign that name/email does not return anything on LP
<dobey> what do you mean by that? you want to contact the person who owns the signature for some reason? send an e-mail to that address i guess
#launchpad 2016-05-31
<free> wgrant: hey there, around?
<wgrant> free: Sorry, I've had your MP open for a day, but let me have a look at it now.
<free> wgrant: ah, you noticed it, just wanted to mention it. No hurry from my side.
<wgrant> free: Much less intimidating once I realised the majority of the diff was bootstrap.py.
<free> wgrant: I'll be pushing a few txlongpoll branches at some point, I'm wondering if it'd make sense to make the Landscape team in LP member of the project (so I could get more reviewers). That code was originally written in Landscape and then extracted to txlongpoll by former LP devs
<free> wgrant: yeah pretty much all of it, should have mentioned that in the MP description
<wgrant> Yeah, I was part of that extraction project back in 2011.
<free> wgrant: ah I had forgot
<wgrant> free: I can add you to ~lazr-developers, which has commit access.
<free> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> free: There's no tarmac or anything on these branches, so just merge directly.
<free> wgrant: right, I'll make sure to run tests :)
<Jasper> Is it possible to trigger a rebuilt of a previously-uploaded source package?
<Jasper> If we try and trigger a rebuild the normal way, the package will fail to upload.
<nacc> Jasper: is this in a PPA?
<Jasper> Yes.
<Jasper> It's a git import recipe thing.
<nacc> Jasper: ah, i don't know much about that -- but did the previous build succeed?
<Jasper> No.
<Jasper> It was a test fail for other unrelated reasons.
<nacc> Jasper: then i think you can submit the rebuild from the web interface, at least
<nacc> Jasper: so it probably is possible via the API
<Jasper> Where?
<Jasper> We're not trying to do it from the API, only the web UI.
<nacc> Jasper: i think if you view all builds, then click on the fialing build, there's a link
<Jasper> Well, I could view all builds, if Launchpad just didn't die on us.
<nacc> Jasper: i'm pretty sure i've done that in the past, i can try and look where i think it should be ... link?
<Jasper> Launchpad is dead.
<sarnold> launchpad feels unhappy, I got the "Uh oh! Something has gone wrong" page
<nacc> yeah, it just stopped working for me too :/
<dobey> seems to be a network issue to the data center. might be a DDoS or something
<Jasper> Thank god. Now we might be able to switch to a CI system that's usable.
<dobey> Jasper: but anyway, yes, you can request a rebuild for an individual target, if you go to the PPA's package details page, and then click on the failed build, there will be a "retry"
<nacc> dobey: thanks (i was pretty sure it was there, but not an expert)
<dopey_> is https://launchpad.net down at the moment?
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad.net offline due to network failure | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> dopey_: Yes
<beisner> i'm getting 'Uh oh!' too
<rdhyee> any estimate of when launchpad.net will be back?
<wgrant> Not at the moment. Still not sure exactly what's happened.
<Gues_____> launchpad down?
<gaughen> oh good it's not just me. I swear I didn't do anything!
<rdhyee> wgrant: thanks for answering my question about estimated time.  Good luck to the sysadmins for bringing it back up.
<sarnold> Gues_____: correct, down
<Alives> git-core ppa 503: https://launchpad.net/~git-core
<wgrant> topic
<sarnold> thanks for publishing on twitter, too
<bladernr> ack, that explains it.  Thanks wgrant
<wgrant> We're back.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<rdhyee> wgrant: thanks!
<oeil> thank you!
<wernerandrew> thanks!
<Alives> thanks
<cjwatson> Jasper: No; you need to arrange for a new recipe build that has a newer version number.  Your recipe will include various elements that go into building the version number, and you need to arrange that each time you want to build the package it has a newer version number.
<Jasper> cjwatson, we fixed an issue with a dependency.
<Jasper> We have no new source package.
<cjwatson> Jasper: Link?
<Jasper> To what?
<cjwatson> Jasper: To your build
<cjwatson> Or your recipe
<cjwatson> Or *something*
 * Jasper tries to find it
<Jasper> https://launchpad.net/~endlessm/+archive/ubuntu/soma
<Jasper> Start with that.
<Jasper> I can't figure out how to navigate to anything else.
<Jasper> We eventually just bumped it in the changelog.
<Jasper> But it would be nice not to have to do that.
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~wgreenberg/+recipe/eos-shard-daily ?
<Jasper> Yeah.
<cjwatson> Looking for the older builds that actually failed, since they've now expired off the recipe listing page
<Jasper> I can't navigate the Launchpad UI, sorry.
<Jasper> I'd help you if I could.
<cjwatson> Jasper: So the thing is that the builds preceding the "failed to upload" ones actually succeeded.  What "test failure" are you talking about?
<cjwatson> CI in some other system?
<Jasper> cjwatson, no, there was one that failed to build.
<Jasper> Of eos-shard
<nacc> Jasper: do you mean: https://launchpad.net/~endlessm/+archive/ubuntu/soma/+recipebuild/1149824 ?
<Jasper> I have a build log but nothing else: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/262619453/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-i386.eos-shard_1.4-1.5~114~ubuntu16.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Jasper> Maybe?
<cjwatson> Build log is enough.  One moment.
<nacc> that would appear tob e: https://launchpad.net/~endlessm/+archive/ubuntu/soma/+build/9839401
<nacc> i think?
<cjwatson> Right, and that has a "Retry this build" link on it.
<cjwatson> You could have used that.
<Jasper> Aha, thanks.
<Jasper> Out of curiosity, how did you find those pages?
<nacc> Jasper: i got to that from https://launchpad.net/~endlessm/+archive/ubuntu/soma/+builds?build_text=&build_state=failed
<Jasper> Cool, thank you.
<nacc> Jasper: and i got there from 'view all builds' on https://launchpad.net/~endlessm/+archive/ubuntu/soma/+packages
<wgrant> Jasper: They're also linked from +packages
<Jasper> OK.
<Jasper> I got to the recipe build page.
<wgrant> When a build fails, there's an X in the relevant row with a link to each architecture that has failed.
<Jasper> Where is it from there?
<cjwatson> Under "Binary builds".
<wgrant> eg. https://launchpad.net/~endlessm/+archive/ubuntu/soma/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<Jasper> "Binary builds: none"
<Jasper> On https://launchpad.net/~endlessm/+archive/ubuntu/soma/+recipebuild/1149824
<cjwatson> Then you're not looking at the right recipe build.
<wgrant> That recipe build failed.
<cjwatson> That recipe build was a *source package* build failure, not the binary build failure above.
<Jasper> Ah, OK.
<cjwatson> i.e. failure even to construct the source package
<Jasper> OK, cool.
<cjwatson> Recipes are all two-stage: first we build a source package from the various VCSes and such that you specify, and then we feed that source package into the usual package building machinery to get binary packages.
<Jasper> I can't see it but that's probably a permissions issue.
<Jasper> Yeah, yeah.
<mwhudson> is there any way i can tell if this job is stuck? https://launchpad.net/~mwhudson/+archive/ubuntu/devirt/+build/9836839
<mwhudson> it's gcc building on armhf so being very slow is hardly surprising but there has been no output for an hour or so now
<mwhudson> oh wait, it's going now, never mind :)
<nacc> what format does getPublishedSources' created_since_date take?
<wgrant> nacc: ISO 8601
<sarnold> <3
<wgrant> eg. 2016-05-31T23:48:08
<nacc> wgrant: thanks!
<nacc> wgrant: i was thinking that as i looked through the logs
<wgrant> nacc: But if you're using launchpadlib you can just pass in a datetime object
<nacc> wgrant: ok, good to know!
#launchpad 2016-06-01
<mapreri> .. go trust ubuntuone...
<mapreri> you lost an image here: https://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-javascript-now-combo-loaded-and-faster-than-ever
<cjwatson> mapreri: https://web.archive.org/web/20140402093057/http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-javascript-now-combo-loaded-and-faster-than-ever has it, but I can't edit the old post
<cjwatson> wgrant: ^-
#launchpad 2016-06-02
<KNRO_> Any problems with amd64 and i386 farms?
<wgrant> KNRO_: Indeed, fixing.
<KNRO_> wgrant: thanks!
<Odd_Bloke> We're seeing long waits for Intel builds to get queued; is there an issue with the builders?  (Or are they working through a backlog because of an issue?)
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: There was a bug earlier that caused a big backlog. It's catching up.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Okie doke, thanks. :)
<elopio> Hello, anybody around to help me?
<elopio> I can't target snapcraft bugs to xenial. I think that it might be because in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapcraft the maintainer is snappy-devel, who doesn't exist. It should be snappy-dev.
<dobey> elopio: that "Maintainer" is just a reflection of the "Maintainer" field in debian/control. i don't think it has any relevance to who can manage bugs. the problem is you don't have permissions to accept bugs in ubuntu. you can only nominate them to be targeted
<dobey> elopio: you should ask for help in #ubuntu-bugs i guess
<elopio> dobey: mmm, that sounds like a better clue. /me walks to the next channel.
<elopio> thanks!
<dobey> sure
<Fuzai> Hi there, I was told this might be the place for my question.  I'm wondering what it takes to fork a ppa and setup a build process for that ppa?  The ppa I'm referencing has it's source and binaries for amd64 and i386, but I'm wanting to compile for armhf, specifically K1 Tegra.  Thanks in advance.
<nacc> Fuzai: you can copy packages from ppas, i think, generally
<nacc> Fuzai: you would specify in your ppa that you want to build for armhf; however i think access to the armhf builders is not generically available
<Fuzai> So what's it take to either cross compile it myself, or run it from the board I have in the first place?
#launchpad 2016-06-03
<Fuzai> That might explain why I'm having such a hell of a time finding armhf binaries in general, but the board is based around Ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04 has show stoppers that prohibit a release upgrade
<wgrant> nacc, Fuzai: That changed a few months ago; the PPA's owner can switch on armhf builds themselves.
<wgrant> New uploads will then automatically build on armhf too.
<Fuzai> Hmm
<nacc> wgrant: ah ok, i guess i haven't looked since then, thanks!
<wgrant> (in the interim, you could create your own PPA, enable armhf, and copy the packages over to get binaries)
<Fuzai> is there a way to clone a ppa?
<nacc> Fuzai: --^ that's what i was suggested earlier
<nacc> Fuzai: you'd copy the packages ppa -> ppa
<Fuzai> Ok, letme see what Google has to say about that
<nacc> Fuzai: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Copying
<Fuzai> ty
<mwhudson> wgrant: is ppa publication particularly slow today?
<mwhudson> have something unpublished after nearly an hour
<wgrant> mwhudson: Has it published yet?
<mwhudson> wgrant: yeah
<wgrant> Odd.
<elopio> Hello
<elopio> this is a good time for australia right?
<wgrant> Yep, I'm here.
<elopio> hey wgrant! :)
<elopio> one of our builds in the PPA failed to contact localhost compalining about something proxy: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/263232324/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.snapcraft_2.9~1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<elopio> another build worked: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/263239501/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.snapcraft_2.9~ppa1-1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<elopio> it's the same code, so I'm not sure if there's something for me to fix, or there's something wrong in the first builder.
<elopio> This is the error: Max retries exceeded with url: http://localhost:58220/dev/api/acl/ (Caused by ProxyError('Cannot connect to proxy.'
<wgrant> elopio: That's something in the snapcraft test suite.
<wgrant> The builders have no proxies.
<wgrant> I suspect the test suite uses an internal thing to emulate the SCA API.
<wgrant> And that failed to start, or something like that.
<elopio> wgrant: yes, we start many local servers. I see no error there, but it could be hidden.
<wgrant> elopio: I suspect that is the case. There's no LP proxy for binary package builds, so it can't be proxy.
<elopio> it sounds unlikely that all the servers failed to start in all the tests in the first branch, but they all worked in the second. Hum, I'll make more runs.
<wgrant> ...
<wgrant> so it can't be *broken*
<wgrant> elopio: You should probably check that you're not suppressing stderr somewhere, I guess.
<pmjdebruijn> hey, I accidentally pushed a build (intented for xenial) for trusty, which failed because of deps. I removed the failed build/package, however the older successful is now marked superceeded
<pmjdebruijn> is there a way to re-instate the old build?
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: Delete the wrong one, and copy the right one back in (make sure to change the "Published" filter to "Superseded" on +copy-packages)
<pmjdebruijn> I already removed the wrong one
<pmjdebruijn> I'll try the copy action tonight, thanks
<nottrobin> is there any way to unsubscribe from emails about pull requests for a specific project or team?
<nottrobin> sorry, merge proposals
<Laney> Is something sad happening with the librarian? I've been getting 5xx errors when trying to run auto-sync manually.
<cjwatson> Laney: can you paste more complete details?
<Laney> cjwatson: I made it put a traceback in the log for the last one - one second
<Laney> cjwatson: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/auto-sync/2016-06-03/10:10:24.log
<Laney> The other two times were a 500 and a 502 on some other .dscs
<Laney> I'm afraid I closed that tab though :(
<cjwatson> Can't see signs of badness in the logs - must be at the haproxy level I guess
<cjwatson> I think we just have to have auto-sync back off and retry
<cjwatson> Let me have a go at that
<Laney> Yeah I'm sure that would fix it, if such errors are to be expected
<cjwatson> Laney: ok, try now
<Laney> alright, it's running
<mapreri> i wonder whether this is a spam account or just a boring/annoying child playing around.  https://launchpad.net/~sunnohello
<mapreri> and https://launchpad.net/~sunnohello123 by extension-
<cjwatson> spammy pattern but I'm at EOD, hopefully wgrant can deal with it
<chrisccoulson> There's a bunch of firefox arm64 builds that all seem to be stuck
<chrisccoulson> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/9851597
<chrisccoulson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/47.0+build1-0ubuntu1/+build/9851466
<chrisccoulson> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/9851633
<chrisccoulson> Oh, I can cancel them all
<rleigh> Hi folks.  Is this an appropriate place to ask about login problems?  The single sign on won't allow me to log into my account (rleigh); it still thinks I have a debian email address despite having changed it.  But I no longer have a debian account, so can't log in at all...
<rleigh> I did try filling out a support request a few months back, but never got any response.
#launchpad 2016-06-04
<est31> hi I want to talk with a launchpad admin
#launchpad 2017-05-29
<mapreri> how long does it take for new gpg key (first ppa upload of this team) to reach the keyserver and be available for download?
<mapreri> ok, not too long
<axino> LP spammer : https://launchpad.net/~kisskaro2
<axino> I made https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/rsyslog/+bug/1694271 private, not sure if that was the right decision
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1694271 not found
<cjwatson> axino: please make it public again so that I can get rid of it properly
<axino> cjwatson: sure
<axino> cjwatson: done
<cjwatson> axino: thanks - spammer dealt with
<axino> ta
#launchpad 2017-05-30
<daker> hi cjwatson, does LP builders do support pulling git submodules when building snaps ?
<daker> https://github.com/canonical-websites/build.snapcraft.io/issues/813
<m_hampl> There currently are lots of spam messages in the Inkscape answer section. Can someone please deal with them. Thanks in advance.
<Mc> there are just ~150 of them
<smoser> cjwatson, https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/cloud-init/+git/cloud-init/+merge/324625 if re-submit the proposal, will it still hit bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1693543 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1693543 in Launchpad itself "oops when generating diff in git merge proposal" [Critical,In progress]
<smoser> or is there any way i can get a diff on that mp ?
<cjwatson> smoser: don't have enough brain right now to work out whether it will hit it again, but you can try rescanning the repository using the API: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#git_repository-rescan
<smoser> thanks!
<cjwatson> m_hampl: thanks, slaughtering
<cjwatson> I think that's the latest run cleared
<m_hampl> unfortunately the spam attack ist still ongoing, 50 additional messages in the past 15 minutes
<cjwatson> m_hampl: I'll do my best, but I won't be able to keep up manually in my evening.  It'll mostly need to wait for wgrant to come back and bring the automation back online.
<m_hampl> cjwatson: I fully understand that it is not your main task to fight spam. My main aim of this message was to make you aware of the current attack. I hope that there will be a chance to clean up the mess in the coming days. Thank you for your work done.
<smoser> i suspect this is k nown...
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24718116/
<smoser> json decode error with python3 and launchpadlib
<smoser> worked with python2
<cjwatson> fixed in launchpadlib or lazr.restfulclient trunk iirc.  need to get round to doing releases.
#launchpad 2017-05-31
<luk3yx> Should questions about staging.launchpad.net be asked here or somewhere else?
<wgrant> luk3yx: Here is fine.
<luk3yx> How long does it take for it to clone a git repo?
<wgrant> luk3yx: staging.launchpad.net doesn't have git support today. What are you doing with it?
<luk3yx> I was trying to clone a git repository to test the snap building feature.
<wgrant> staging can only upload to the staging snap store, which you can't install from unless you build a custom snapd. You probably want to use production for that instead.
<wgrant> staging's better if you're testing scripts to manipulate lots of bugs, or do other things that might disrupt other users.
<luk3yx> Oh, okay.
<luk3yx> Thank you.
<luk3yx> What's https://qastaging.launchpad.net/?
<wgrant> luk3yx: It's like staging... except different. It runs a different branch of the code, and is mostly used by us for QA purposes. But it does have git support.
<luk3yx> Oh, okay.
<luk3yx> How often are the staging ones reset?
<wgrant> staging is reset weekly. qastaging is reset when we feel like it.
<luk3yx> Okay.
<luk3yx> Thank you for your help.
<wgrant> np
<luk3yx> How long does qastaging take to clone a git repo?
<cjwatson> luk3yx: That's a bit of a "how long is a piece of string" question.  What repository in particular?  Do you mean that you're trying to set up a code import?
<alkisg> Hi, I tried copying to packages from one PPA to another, and I got some launchpad error mails. Now it's been stuck at either building or pending to be published, for 1 hour or so. Should I just wait, or should I report the issue?
<alkisg> https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=java8&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<alkisg> *s/to/two
<cjwatson> alkisg: It's backed up due to a particularly large rebuild in one PPA, but it'll get there eventually.
<alkisg> cjwatson: so no action needed on my part, thank you
<cjwatson> Indeed.
<jorgesumle> I want to submit a bug to Launchpad, but I can't because I cannot validate my Ubuntu One account. Can someone do it for me?
<cjwatson> What goes wrong when you try to validate it?
<jorgesumle> I need to complete a CAPTCHA, but it doesn't appear when JavaScript is disabled
<jorgesumle> I surf the web with JS disabled because of privacy.
<jorgesumle> The bug should be sent here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/midori
<jorgesumle> Here it is the bug report, you just have to copy and paste: https://paste.debian.net/955781
<jorgesumle> I would be very helpful if someone could fill it for me :)
<rbasak> I have a separate browser profile for stuff like this. Its set to clear everything on exit - basically private browsing mode. I don't believe there's any realistic loss in privacy by jumping in there to do the odd task like this.
<cjwatson> We aren't likely to drop the captcha requirement; it's an important spam defence.
<jorgesumle> I'm not asking you that, I just asked for someone to take 30 secs to help me fill a bug report. Though it would be an improvement if the CAPTCHA would work with JS disabled.
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I don't file bugs on other people's behalf because that breaks the ability for developers to contact the bug reporter.
<Mc> I thought midori just uses webkit
<cjwatson> From https://developers.google.com/recaptcha/docs/faq it looks like we can only support non-JS signups by weakening security, and our spam situation is already bad enough, sorry :(
<jorgesumle> There is an IRC channel called #midori, I'm also trying there. Thanks for your responses.
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I've also been encountering some more LP OOPSes recently e.g. https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-fbdcf5eec6283761189e84d5d66da7ba
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-fbdcf5eec6283761189e84d5d66da7ba
<cjwatson> bdmurray: That looks worth filing a bug on: we appear to be spending at least a second on lots of per-bug queries that could almost certainly be done in bulk instead.
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay
<sergio-br2> hi
<sergio-br2> how do I workaround "virtual memory exhausted: Operation not permitted" in launchpad i386 builds?
<sergio-br2> trying building mame there...
<cjwatson> The usual approach is to reduce your build's parallelism level
<cjwatson> Also worth looking into various memory-saving linker options
<sergio-br2> 	dh $@ --parallel
<sergio-br2> hummm
<sergio-br2> removing that will take a lot of time to build heh
<cjwatson> there's a --max-parallel option.  see debhelper(7)
<sergio-br2> let's see
<cjwatson> so you could e.g. try --max-parallel=2
<sergio-br2> what's the maximum used in launchpad farm?
<cjwatson> the builder VMs have 4 VCPUs, so --parallel will default to that
<sergio-br2> ok, let's see if it works
<sergio-br2> didn't work, let's see without --parallel
<sergio-br2> didn't work either cjwatson
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: 19:45 <cjwatson> Also worth looking into various memory-saving linker options
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: but I'm sorry, I can't really debug your build for you, only make general suggestions.
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mame appears to build fine on i386 so you should look at what it does; I see at least one memory-saving tweak in debian/rules there.
<sergio-br2> ahh, true
<sergio-br2> #export DEB_LDFLAGS_MAINT_APPEND = -Wl,--no-keep-memory
<sergio-br2> let's see there
<cjwatson> Doesn't look like it's your linker step that's failing, so you might need to look into other flags there.  I didn't look very hard.
<sergio-br2> cjwatson, does launchpad farm use swap?
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: 4GiB swap IIRC
<sergio-br2> wut
<sergio-br2> man, mame became a huge monster heh
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: Not that that's relevant to "virtual memory exhausted".
<sergio-br2> isn't it using swap in the build?
<sergio-br2> virtual memory = RAM + swap ?
<nacc> RAM + swap would be more like physical memory, sort of
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: You get that error when you try to allocate more than will fit in your process' address space.
<nacc> sergio-br2: virtual memory is more about the addressable memory (so exceeding 2^32)
<sergio-br2> 2^32 = 4 GB right
<cjwatson> Possibly even 3GiB on i386, I forget.  At any rate it's not relevant how much RAM+swap is available beyond that, in this case.
<sergio-br2> 3 GB in PC arch
<nacc> cjwatson: good point, it's not quite 4GB
<cjwatson> Note that the amd64 builders are exactly the same VMs.
<sergio-br2> yeah, I forgot this detail, too much used to amd64
#launchpad 2017-06-01
<acheronUK> is there an issue with the ppa publisher? seems to be taking extra long the last day or 2?
<cjwatson> acheronUK: There was a large uncoordinated test rebuild performed in a PPA rather than using the usual dedicated arrangements for such things, and the system has been having some trouble keeping up as a result.
<acheronUK> cjwatson: that would do it if the effects linger. thanks
<CarlFK> not sure who's problem this is... I'll go log an issue if someone will tell me where:
<CarlFK> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24738955/  click "Download as text"  https://paste.ubuntu.com/24738955/plain/
<CarlFK> "Plain form not available for deep linking."
<cjwatson> It has nothing to do with Launchpad.  #canonical-sysadmin or rt@ubuntu.com
<CarlFK> thanks - I remember someone in IRC explaining why I needed to log in. and this is irc.. soo... ;)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I just reported bug 1695031 regarding a timeout I'm seeing regularly. I may have mentioned the same timeout yesterday.
<ubot5> bug 1695031 in Launchpad itself "apport retracing service regularly encountering timeouts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1695031
<cjwatson> ack, thanks
<sergio-br2> hi
<sergio-br2> how can I specify a commit in the git recipe?
<sergio-br2> I want to use a specific commit to build a package
<sergio-br2> hey cjwatson
<cjwatson> doesn't the documentation cover that?
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes#Specifying_revisions
<sergio-br2> for bzr you use revno:1234 for example, for git I'm not sure what to do
<cjwatson> "For git, a revision specifier may be anything that you could pass to git rev-parse in a clone of the given repository."
<cjwatson> no need for a revno: prefix or anything
<sergio-br2> that's greek for me
<cjwatson> man gitrevisions
<cjwatson> you can just put a SHA-1 there for instance
<sergio-br2> something like
<sergio-br2> lp:~libretro/libretro/+git/RetroArch master f14473f
<sergio-br2> or the full hash?
<cjwatson> drop the "master" there.  you either mean master (which means the tip of the master branch) or you mean a specific commit, not both
<sergio-br2> humm
<cjwatson> you can truncate the hash if you like
<rbasak> Repeatedly getting OOPS-5b689b57381685b4549dbc5f55d66212 for a few minutes trying to file a bug against ubuntu pygit2. Known issue?
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-5b689b57381685b4549dbc5f55d66212
<rbasak> IllegalTarget: Package pygit2 not published in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> it's an ungraceful failure mode, but it's true.  you mean python-pygit2 I think
<rbasak> Thanks
<cjwatson> I think if you use the JS picker it will present you with the source package name as an option if you search for the binary package name
<rbasak> Filed now, thank you.
<cjwatson> (this is a slight regression as a result of the work done in http://blog.launchpad.net/beta/beta-test-new-package-picker)
<rbasak> Would you like a bug on the ungracefulness?
<cjwatson> I think there's one already, but let me check
<rbasak> BTW, you might be interested in the bug too - pygit2 giving bad results, resulting in a corrupted import for us: bug 1695049
<ubot5> bug 1695049 in python-pygit2 (Ubuntu) "In some cases pygit2.Repository.diff() returns no difference between trees that are actually different" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1695049
<rbasak> nacc will try to follow up upstream next week.
<rbasak> (we're working around for now)
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1635118
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1635118 in Launchpad itself "Submitting bug for non-existent distro source package triggers OOPS on submission, should not allow you to start" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> Thanks
<cjwatson> I think we normally diff by full commit IDs, but would have to check
<sergio-br2> it worked cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> good
<nacc> cjwatson: is LP: #1669712 showing the nominations for series where it has already been opened a bug? If i click on approve/decline and approve it, I get an oops (OOPS-c4f79485d4d8b208eff2688148cdca15)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1669712 in sssd (Ubuntu) "Newline characters (\n) must be sanitized before LDAP requests take place." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669712
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-c4f79485d4d8b208eff2688148cdca15
<cjwatson> nacc: that's certainly a bug-worthy head-scratcher
<nacc> cjwatson: ok, will file -- against launchpad itself, i assume?
<cjwatson> yeah
<nacc> cjwatson: done, LP: #1695097
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1695097 in Launchpad itself "LP: #1669712 shows nomination for series already nominated for" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1695097
<cjwatson> ta
#launchpad 2017-06-02
<sergio-br2> hi
#launchpad 2018-05-28
<enyc> meow
<enyc> A PPA maintainer switched on extra Architecture for me...
<enyc> but that doesn't seem to cause new builds -- is there a specific way to cause them to happen with all the existing sources already uploaded in the PPA...?
<wgrant> enyc: It doesn't happen automatically, but you can use the "Copy packages" link and basically copy the packages over themselves (into the same PPA you're copying from) to trigger the new builds.
#launchpad 2018-05-29
<Laney> I'm sure I've asked this before... but is it possible to update the URL a code import is importing from?
<wgrant> Laney: Yes, Colin or I can do that.
<Laney> wgrant: Thanks. Question or here?
<wgrant> Laney: Either way
<Laney> wgrant: OK, then https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/autopkgtest/+git/autodep8 needs to come from https://salsa.debian.org/ci-team/autodep8.git now please
<wgrant> Laney: Done and reimported.
<Laney> A beautiful green tick. Cheers.
<enyc> wgrant: thankyou far answer and suggisoiotn about rebuilding...
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build farm paused 09:00 - 09:30 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<bluesabre> Launchpad devs, is there a way to use translations import/export syncing with git? I haven't found a way exposed in the front end and have been creating a bzr import and syncing imports to it.
<cjwatson> bluesabre: Not yet, sorry.
<cjwatson> One of the remaining gaps.
<bluesabre> cjwatson: cool, thanks for the quick response :)
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build farm paused 14:10 - 14:40 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build farm paused 14:10 - 14:50 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> Sorry, brief hiccup with opening translations for Ubuntu cosmic.  Should be sorted out soon
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2018-05-30
<alkisg> Hi, I'm getting dependency wait "debhelper (>=9)" in my ppa, even though I've uploaded debhelper 11 for xenial, and I've configured the ppa to use all available backports etc.
<alkisg> Build log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/372415354/buildlog.txt.gz PPA: https://launchpad.net/~alkisg/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<alkisg> Is it possible for a PPA build to pull debhelper from the PPA itself?
<alkisg> I tried to put the PPA itself as a dependency, but the user inteface didn't allow me to do so, maybe I need to put debhelper in  another ppa and put that as a dependency?
<wgrant> alkisg:  builddeps:epoptes : Depends: debhelper (>= 9) but it is not going to be installed
<wgrant> alkisg: "but it is not going to be installed" is what apt says when the package is available but its dependencies can't be satisfied
<alkisg> Ah
<wgrant> alkisg: Add the PPA to a xenial chroot and try to install debhelper; it will probably give a clearer error.
<alkisg> wgrant: thank you very much, I'll just delete that newer debhelper 11 there, I don't think it's required at all
<acheronuk> yeah https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cTNg3hbjNN/
<alkisg> I had put debhelper 11 there a couple of months ago in order to try building another package. I forgot that that attempt failed, and I forgot to delete debhelper 11, and now it was causing this issue, while I was thinking it would be helping...
<alkisg> Deleting it solved the issue, thanks again.
<NTQ> Hi. I changed my mail address in my Ubuntu On Account but launchpad itself still uses my old mail address. Where can I change that?
<cjwatson> NTQ: https://launchpad.net/~/+editemails
<cjwatson> linked from your account page under "Change email settings"
<NTQ> cjwatson: Thank you
#launchpad 2018-05-31
<arturo> hey! I need some help when login to launchpad. There seems to be some issue with the SSO. After I press the 'Yes, log me in' button, this happens
<arturo> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/NM4Bwfrx/lp.png
<arturo> I already sent a detailed email to webmaster@ubuntu.com like 20 days ago with no reply so far
<rbasak> arturo: I'm not sure, but I think SSO is managed by Canonical sysadmins rather than by the Launchpad devs, so try #canonical-sysadmin if you don't get a reply here.
<rbasak> Though
<rbasak> Actually, it looks like SSO is accepting you but Launchpad is not.
<rbasak> So maybe wait here for an answer first
<arturo> ack
<wgrant> arturo: The right address to email would have been something @launchpad.net (usually feedback@launchpad.net); the team managing ubuntu.com is unrelated.
<wgrant> Let me see.
<arturo> I just forwarded my old email report to help@lauchpad.net
<wgrant> arturo: Thanks. If you try logging in again now it should work.
<arturo> wgrant: oh it works, thanks! what was the problem, if I may ask?
<wgrant> arturo: A conflict between the Ubuntu One account you created and a record already in LP from Debian.
<arturo> thanks!
#launchpad 2018-06-01
<quxgyver> How do I report a bug? I have a launchpad account, but I don't know where to go from there.
<acheronuk> cjwatson or wgrant: could you please increase ppa:kubuntu-ci/stable to say 60GB? have been meaning to ask for a while while we have builds for multiple LTS releases going, but kept forgetting, and we are now at the limit :/
<cjwatson> quxgyver: What are you trying to report a bug against?
<cjwatson> acheronuk: done
<acheronuk> thank you
<quxgyver> cjwatson: the Lubuntu installer, the ubuntu installer, the lubuntu operating system and launchpad itself.
<quxgyver> So far.
<cjwatson> quxgyver: For bugs against Ubuntu and its flavours, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs (the installer package name is 'ubiquity', and 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity' should generally work; I don't know about the Lubuntu installer which IIRC is different nowadays)
<cjwatson> quxgyver: For bugs against Launchpad itself, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<quxgyver> cjwatson: What I mean is, where in the launchpad system do you click to actually report a bug
<quxgyver> I registered an account and can't find what to do next
<cjwatson> quxgyver: So I mean both of the links above answer that question ...
<acheronuk> quxgyver: top right of project/source package pages there is a "Report a bug" link
<cjwatson> Reporting bugs in Ubuntu (and flavours) is a bit more elaborate and using 'ubuntu-bug' is generally preferred where possible, just because the bug flow is so high and it really helps to have a tool that gathers relevant information in advance so developers don't have to go back and forth to collect it
<cjwatson> But yes, for reporting bugs against Launchpad itself, for example, you can just go to the link I gave you and click on "Report a bug"
<quxgyver> Alright, the problem was that I was visiting launchpad.net/lubuntu rather than bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu
<quxgyver> Thanks.
<cjwatson> both of those have a "Report a bug" link, mind :)
<quxgyver> Yeah, maybe it was some other page.
<quxgyver> Because I did a ctrl+f and the word "bug" wasn't present on the page.
<quxgyver> In either case, appreciate the help. :-)
<cjwatson> np
<meena> o/~ hi folks o/~
<meena> so, i'm trying to install some debug symbols from a PPA — any PPA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Installing_dbgsym_packages_from_a_PPA
<meena> but it seems that none of the necessary files are created by ppa.launchpad so the result always looks like this: https://gist.github.com/0478f9ae326860d2c0db894f89446fc1
<cjwatson> What that doesn't say (I'll fix it in a moment) is that this is a feature that has to be enabled by the PPA owner
<cjwatson> Oh, though that output is not quite that problem
<meena> cjwatson: the -dbgsym packages are created — but not the generation of the files necessary to find them.
<cjwatson> Are you sure this isn't a red herring?  None of the files being complained about in that paste are relevant.
<cjwatson> Perhaps you could pastebin/gist more complete output?
<cjwatson> That said, http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/debug/binary-amd64/Packages.xz does appear to be empty despite {build,publish}_debug_symbols being on for that archive
<meena> cjwatson: that is the only output https://gist.github.com/5474db0709865ce8244c79d9b3e5b09c
<meena> cjwatson: that's what i said too :O
<meena> just in case i did this wrong, here's the source.list: https://gist.github.com/aba0ca3341b5d2a943231c5975271702
<cjwatson> meena: Could you please file a bug against Launchpad itself?  I agree there seems to be something odd going on here, but it's a bit more than I can debug right now.
<meena> cjwatson: where?
<meena> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad ?
<meena> https://launchpad.net/launchpad oh… "Launchpad itself"
<cjwatson> yes
<meena> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1774618
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1774618 in Launchpad itself "Generated main/debug/<arch>/Packages.xz/gz files are empty" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> thanks
#launchpad 2019-05-28
<Saviq> hey, cjwatson is something up with +snap builds on LP? https://launchpad.net/~saviq/+snap/multipass
<Saviq> all the build logs are blank
<Saviq> and the two earlier ones are quite late already
<cjwatson> Saviq: buildd-manager has got a bit stuck; I've requested a restart, thanks
<cjwatson> Should clear up in a bit
<cjwatson> (It does this occasionally and we haven't tracked down the real cause, but a restart papers over it)
<Saviq> cjwatson: ack, thanks!
<cjwatson> Saviq: Fixed
<kTag> Looking for avsm because I have issue with his repo
<kTag> Is it the right place to look for him?
<cjwatson> kTag: I wouldn't have thought so
<cjwatson> No particular reason why all PPA maintainers would hang out here
<kTag> Looking at launchpad website he mentions that’s where he hangs out...
<kTag> Or is it a different channel?
<kTag> Oh there is a PPA channel. I’ll try there
<cjwatson> Never heard of a PPA channel, but maybe
<cjwatson> You might be better off just contacting them by email
<kTag> Good point. Thanks
#launchpad 2019-05-29
<Nafallo> hiya. is the git+ssh interface down, or is it just me?
<cjwatson> Load spike
<Nafallo> so not just me. thanks :-)
 * cjwatson cancels some recipe builds
<cjwatson> May be recovering slightly now
<Nafallo> seem to manage to push slowly now :-)
<Nafallo> not it broke again :-)
<cjwatson> No need to keep telling me
<cjwatson> I have graphs
<GyrosGeier> hi
<Nafallo> alright :-)
<GyrosGeier> does the git server have problems, or is that just me getting rate limited because there is a Jenkins instance on my box?
<cjwatson> GyrosGeier: Already working on it
<GyrosGeier> cool, thanks
<cjwatson> Nafallo,GyrosGeier: Should be back now
<cjwatson> (existing connections will have been interrupted; quickest way to restore service)
<Nafallo> yepp :-)
<kami> Hello
<kami> I would like to see the current code in the packaging repo of this package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco/+source/js2-mode
<kami> But the code tab is empty
<kami> I thought something like 'bzr branch lp:ubuntu/cosmic/js2-mode' would get me there
<cjwatson> pull-lp-source js2-mode disco
<cjwatson> The bzr imports are obsolete and no longer maintained
<cjwatson> They will eventually be replaced with git imports, but that's still in progress
<kami> cjwatson: thank you
<cjwatson> So for now, just grab the source package
<kami> will do
<kami> cjwatson: I hope I may ask a packaging question here. The build of my package fails because a build dependency is not being installed.
<kami> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/425866708/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.js2-mode_0~20190526-1mc1~bionic+1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<kami> The version specified in Build-Depends is dh-elpa (>= 0.0.11~)
<kami> and the version in bionic 1.11
<kami> What does the tilde at the end of 0.0.11~ mean?
<GyrosGeier> kami, ~ means "less than empty string"
<GyrosGeier> it is usually used for backports
<GyrosGeier> e.g. a backport version would use 0.0.11~bpo
<GyrosGeier> and it would sort before 0.0.11
<GyrosGeier> so a system that has backports installed would replace them with the release version on dist-upgrade
<GyrosGeier> the single ~ sorts before ~bpo (because the empty string after the tilde sorts before "bpo")
<kami> GyrosGeier: I see. Thank you, but that doesn't explain why the builder doesn't install the build dependency.
<GyrosGeier> so this means "any version that is at least 0.0.11, including backports and prereleases"
<acheronuk> your build depends say:
<acheronuk> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 9),
<acheronuk>                dh-elpa (>= 1.11)
<kami> acheronuk: I tried the original >= 0.0.11~ and another build with >= 1.11. Did I make any mistake? Do you spot an error?
<GyrosGeier> bionic has 1.11
<GyrosGeier> that should also work
<GyrosGeier> it's in universe, but universe should be available
<kami> "Depends: dh-elpa (>= xxxxx) but it is not going to be installed"
<kami> "Get:9 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu bionic/universe amd64 Packages"
<acheronuk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<acheronuk>  dh-elpa : Depends: emacs25-nox but it is not going to be installed or
<acheronuk>                     emacs2
<acheronuk> your emacs build in the ppa is braking its install dependencies
<acheronuk> *breaking
<kami> acheronuk: did you find that in the build log?
<acheronuk> no
<acheronuk> in a pbuilder chroot
<kami> acheronuk: ah, thanks.
<kami> acheronuk: so this means that transitive dependencies of the Build-Depends have to be specified explicitly?
<cjwatson> No, you don't have to specify transitive dependencies explicitly
<cjwatson> But they do have to actually be installable, which apparently yours aren't
<cjwatson> "but it is not going to be installed" is apt's not-hugely-helpful way of saying that something further down the dependency stack isn't resolvable
<cjwatson> To figure out what's going on, make a matching apt environment for yourself (chroot or whatever, or chdist from ubuntu-dev-tools can be helpful) and try installing the build-deps explicitly with more and more detail until it gives you an error message that's actually useful
<acheronuk> kami: if I remove your ppa from the sources.list of by bionic pbuilder chroot, then dh-elpa installs fine
<acheronuk> so certainly something in your ppa
<seb128> hey there. Does anyone here would have a pointer to how the width of the tag-edit-entry is defined? I tried to look at lib/lp/bugs/javascript/bug_tags_entry.js but I don't see any obvious place/value in there?
<seb128> the current entry is quite small, it's annoying to edit tags list like "bionic verification-needed verification-needed-bionic" to e.g change those to -done, need to sroll, find the right one, etc
<acheronuk> emacs25-common : Depends: emacsen-common (>= 2.0.8) but it is not going to be installed
<acheronuk> emacsen-common : Conflicts: emacs25-common but 25.2+1-6 is to be installed
<acheronuk> kami: that is were I get to following the dep chain
<acheronuk> impossible requirements, as a result of what you have in that ppa
<cjwatson> seb128: Not actually sure.  It might be computed from some kind of default value for the size or something
<cjwatson> I mean the <input> size
 * acheronuk leaves it there
<kami> acheronuk: many thanks! I'm still struggling with pbuilder ...
<cjwatson> But I could be wrong - don't see anything obvious in the CSS
<cjwatson> seb128: I'd probably suggest experimenting with styles in Firefox's handy style editor thing
<seb128> cjwatson, k, I guess not a 3 min hack I could do/propose on the side then I guess :/
<seb128> good hints
<seb128> thx cjwatson, I put a note on my side-todolist to try playing with that whenever I get some free cycles... unsure if/when I get to it, but that would make SRU verification editing less frustrating :)
<cjwatson> seb128: Setting "width: 20em" or similar (number was arbitrary) on the CSS for that element seems to resize it in appropriate ways
<cjwatson> FWIW
<seb128> thx
<cjwatson> seb128: But it might be more appropriate to set the size attribute on the <input> element's HTML
<cjwatson> size="30" or whatever
<seb128> what's the easiest way to test such changes made to the launchpad source if I want to go this way?
<cjwatson> grep around to see if there's anything similar elsewhere in the codebase, which might also serve to supply appropriate choices of number
<seb128> I haven't hacked on launchpad so far
<cjwatson> https://dev.launchpad.net/Running
<seb128> thx
<cjwatson> May or may not want a unit test in this case too (not sure how valuable it would be), but for something visual you'd mainly want to try it out in a browser
<kami> pbuilder gives me 'Unknown distribution: bionic'
<seb128> back, my laptop reconnect to another wifi and IRC didn't like that :/
<seb128> cjwatson, did you write something after
<seb128> <cjwatson> May or may not want a unit test in this case too (not sure how valuable it would be), but for something visual you'd mainly want to try it out in a browser
<seb128> ?
<cjwatson> I did not
<seb128> k, good
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks for the hint, I might try to have a go to this one, would be nice to have a launchpad contribution :)
<cjwatson> :)
#launchpad 2019-05-30
<caraka> Greetings  I am at a bit of a loss to report a bug on a (new in repository) package that doesn't appear in Launchpad. (there are 2 empty PPAs) omnidb-server fails to bring along omnidb-common because the package python3-restrictedpython doesn't have an installation candidate. I would appreciate any pointers on where to  report this bug. A search at Debian reveals that this is a brand new package upstream, with it's ITP bug still open. I'll start there.
<caraka> Interesting - the package doesn not yet appear in bugs.debian.org in any of unstable, testing or stable. This is very new.
<wgrant> caraka: Where do you see this package?
<wgrant> I don't see it in Ubuntu or Debian at all.
<wgrant> So reporting a bug against Ubuntu or Debian doesn't seem very useful.
<caraka> wgrant: It appeared in synaptic under (new in repository) and it exists only at https://ftp-master.debian.org/new/omnidb_2.15.0+ds-1.html#binary-omnidb-server-lintian
<caraka> Apologies, you don't want the lintian: https://ftp-master.debian.org/new/omnidb_2.15.0+ds-1.html
<wgrant> Ah. Really doesn't look worth filing bugs in Launchpad against, if it's still in Debian NEW
<caraka> except that it is in the bionic repo, and won't install
<caraka> All my issues are in 18.04 LTS
<caraka> I suppose I should turn off all 3rd party repos on my system, but I have so few and none are the kind that would drag in a NEW package
<caraka> I am writing to the maintainer email address, which is upstream, because even bugs.debian says it doesn't exist!
<wgrant> caraka: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/omnidb <- it's definitely not in bionic
<caraka> Still trying to figure out why it's in my synaptic. Almost all of the extra repos are launchpad PPAs
<wgrant> apt policy omnidb-server
<caraka> Thank you, that solves the mystery:  http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt bionic-pgdg/main amd64 Packages
<caraka> and that means the maintainer team I am writing is the correct one
<caraka> team+postgresql@tracker.debian.org
<caraka> sanity restored, and my pseudo bug report will be more useful. Cheers
<wgrant> Excellent, np
<caraka> It is a NEW package, as in just a few hours in debian. I'm the fool who clicked on the shiny click-bait in synaptic
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> It does look quite handy, haven't run into it before.
<caraka> It does, hence my click. If python3-restrictedpython was in bionic, I would be playing with it right now
<caraka> the py2 version is there, but not py3
<wgrant> Yeah, python3-restrictedpython is only in disco onwards
<caraka> nice, I'll nudge them to backport or get omni out of bionic]
#launchpad 2019-05-31
<Saviq> hi all, something wrong with buildd's snap store uploads? https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/+snap/subsurface-stable
<Saviq> I've retried these a couple times now and the upload continues to fail
<cjwatson> Saviq: -> #snapstore
<cjwatson> folks have been investigating something similar this morning
<cjwatson> (internal channel)
<cjwatson> AFAIK it's not an LP problem
<Saviq> ack
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi :), would you have a moment for https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/681165
<Eickmeyer> This might be a stupid question, but I have a package that I have updated (I have PPU rights to this one) and it's been "pending publication" for a few days. Any idea what's going on? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-look
<Eickmeyer> "pending publication" in Proposed, might I add.
<teward> Eickmeyer: NEW queue
<teward> NEW binaries.
<Eickmeyer> teward: That shouldn't be in the NEW queue, it's not new.
<teward> Eickmeyer: you have a new binary
<teward> ubuntustudio-wallpapers-disco_0.61_all.deb (7.0 MiB) NEW
<teward> Eickmeyer: the SOURCE package isn't new
<teward> but it produces a NEW binary
<teward> that needs AA acceptance
<teward> go to the queue at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+queue, set it to "new", exapdn ubuntustudio-look
<teward> see the red "NEW" next to that package.
<teward> NEW queue affects *new binary packages* as well as new source packages previouisly not introduced
<teward> so you need AAs to look at it
<Eickmeyer> Oh, I see.
<teward> Eickmeyer: prime example was my recent 'nginx' upload which added the third party geoip2 module.  The new binary produced containing the dynamic module for that needed AA approval/review before it was published or made available in proposed.
<teward> any new source **OR** produced binary needs AA review typically, AIUI
<Eickmeyer> Okay, that makes sense.
<Eickmeyer> Seems to be a slow process. Do we not have enough AAs?
<teward> AAs have a lot of work ;)
<Eickmeyer> Well, yes, but I have had a package that has been sitting in there for weeks.
<Eickmeyer> (as you and I previously discussed)
<teward> Eickmeyer: that's a discussion for elsewhere.
<cjwatson> ricotz: done
<Eickmeyer> Indeed.
<teward> you can always ask an AA to look at it in #ubuntu-release though
<teward> except vorlon who is always too busy :p
<ricotz> cjwatson, thank you
<gQuigs> this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-430 report bug always seems to Oops
<cjwatson> It's end of week, please file a bug about it or it will be forgotten
<gQuigs> cjwatson: rgr
<cjwatson> I expect it has something to do with it not actually being a package in Ubuntu though
<cjwatson> Are you sure you didn't typo the name?
<gQuigs> cjwatson: it's only in PPAs at the moment, correct
<cjwatson> It shouldn't OOPS, but we are unlikely to make it actually do anything.
<cjwatson> PPAs don't support bugs
<cjwatson> So any fix would just be to say no gracefully rather than to OOPS
<gQuigs> so Report bug shouldn't even be an option, alright :)
<gQuigs> relevant LP bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/179873
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 179873 in Launchpad itself "Can't report bugs on packages installed from a PPA" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> gQuigs: That indeed documents the fact that this feature is not present; the OOPS is a separate issue though
<cjwatson> gQuigs: But it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1635118
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1635118 in Launchpad itself "Submitting bug for non-existent distro source package triggers OOPS on submission, should not allow you to start" [Critical,Triaged]
<gQuigs> thanks, your bug search foo is better then mine :)
<cjwatson> Coupled with vague memory ...
#launchpad 2019-06-01
<acheronuk> wgrant cjwatson, looks like buildd-manager fell over again
<wgrant> acheronuk: fixed, thanks
<acheronuk> thank you
#launchpad 2020-05-27
<pjp> Hi, When creating a bug via createBug() method, is 'tags' argument a list of tags['tag1', 'tag2', 'tag3',] OR a string like "tag1 tag2 tag3"?
<pjp> For both variants I get => HTTP Error 400: Bad Request -> tags: ([ConstraintNotSatisfied(u'tag1', '')], 'tags')
<wgrant> pjp: It's a list of tags:
<wgrant> In [2]: lp.bugs.createBug(target='/ubuntu', title='Test', description='Test', tags=['foo', 'bar', 'baz'])
<wgrant> Out[2]: <bug at https://api.staging.launchpad.net/devel/bugs/1880206>
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1880206 not found
<pjp> wgrant: Yes, list works on a staging instance. On 'production' it is throwing Bad Request error.
<wgrant> pjp: What's the exact call you're making?
<wgrant> In [1]: lp.bugs.createBug(target='/null-and-void', title='Test', description='Test', tags=['foo', 'bar', 'baz'])
<wgrant> Out[1]: <bug at https://api.launchpad.net/devel/bugs/1880820>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1880820 in NULL Project "Test" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> Works fine on prod too.
<pjp> wgrant: lp.bugs.createBug(title=bz['summary'], description=bz['cf_release_notes'], target='/qemu', tags=['Qemu'], information_type='Public')
<pjp> wgrant: does the case matter?
<wgrant> pjp: Tags are lowercase. They follow the same rules as other Launchpad names: ^[a-z0-9][a-z0-9\+\.\-]+$
<pjp> wgrant: Ah, likely that is triggering the error
<wgrant> Almost certainly.
<wgrant> Staging would show the same thing.
<pjp> wgrant: Yes, lowercase worked.
<pjp> wgrant: Thank you.
<wgrant> Great.
<wgrant> np
<rbasak> That's odd. On sru-review accept: lazr.restfulclient.errors.PreconditionFailed: HTTP Error 412: Precondition Failed
 * rbasak tries again
<wgrant> rbasak: That means you raced with another modification to the object.
<rbasak> Ah - probably myself
<rbasak> ERROR: Queue does not have an upload of this source.
<rbasak> I guess I can run sru-accept manually
#launchpad 2020-05-28
<SDekkers> Hi! Is it possible that ppa.launchpad.net is thottling/blocking IP ranges? I've got 2 /27-ranges, one of them isn't able to access the repository, the other is..
<wgrant> SDekkers: More likely to be an Internet routing issue, so we'll need specific addresses.
<SDekkers> 81.4.66.166 isn't able to reach ppa, 83.96.174.103 is
<SDekkers> both originate from same datacenter in NL
<wgrant> SDekkers: Can you get traceroutes towards ppa.launchpad.net from both?
<SDekkers> Yes, dumped here or pastebin?
<SDekkers> https://pastebin.com/ezfNyaKR
<wgrant> Always pastebin :)
<wgrant> Thanks
